#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-13
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, зачеем?))
<XuMuK> там опасно))
<HACTEHbKA> Блин
<HACTEHbKA> Что такое?
<HACTEHbKA> Я ничего под судо сделать не могу...
<XuMuK> с телефона чтоль?))
<HACTEHbKA> Да не. Скомпа =)
<[Raiden]> Настенька, ты права на файлы не менял(а)?
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, а чо заглавные ставяцо?))
<HACTEHbKA> XuMuK мне консоль на каждую команду судо выдаёт "XuMuK"
<HACTEHbKA> Блин =)))
<XuMuK> круто))
<HACTEHbKA> XuMuK мне консоль на каждую команду судо выдаёт "sudo: must be setuid root
<HACTEHbKA> "
<go8765_P> XuMuK: зачем залез к ней в консоль?
<[Raiden]> нету флага +s на бинарнике sudo
<XuMuK> go8765_P, сам хз))
<go8765_P> XuMuK: давай залазь в кс - я тебя убмл уже
<HACTEHbKA> [Raiden] подробнее плз =)
<moze> мне на судо тоже выдает "сдесь был химик"
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, gksu nautilus и смотри в свойствах, чтобы только read/write/execute стояли галки
<[Raiden]> ls -la `which sudo` покажи
<[Raiden]> должно быть -rwsr-xr-x 2 root root 168800 2011-05-30 10:06 /usr/bin/sudo
<HACTEHbKA> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 144508 2011-04-15 19:54 /usr/bin/sudo
<[Raiden]> т.е. надо сделать chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo
<go8765_P> XuMuK: давай заходи уже
<[Raiden]> только надо от рута это делать
<XuMuK> каг сказала бы Ева: Неть! Неть! Нееееть!!))
<[Raiden]> наверное с лайвсд прокатит
<HACTEHbKA> Ага =)
<HACTEHbKA> Не могу =)
<[Raiden]> или прокатит если был создан пароль для рута - логин им
<HACTEHbKA> sudo: must be setuid root
<XuMuK> go8765_P, мне переребутицо надо
<HACTEHbKA> Вот не создала я пароль к руту =)
<XuMuK> а то форсе клоуз был перед етим
<moze> Кто может подсказать как сейчас burg поставить?
<[Raiden]> ну иди ищи лайсд. Непонятно только что изменило права
<[Raiden]> или кто )
<HACTEHbKA> Пошла я наверно бутнусь сфлешки права поставлю =)
<[Raiden]> а фотку не покажешь?
<[Raiden]> )
<HACTEHbKA> Начинаицца =)
<[Raiden]> )
<HACTEHbKA> http://vk.com/id87228164
<go8765_P> HACTEHbKA: правильно, а то вдруг ещё забудешь.... и вообще не выходи из рута, и если всё пойдёт не так как надо - то это вирусы - быстренько удаляй все папки из / и ребуться....(это была шутка- ненадо так делать)
<HACTEHbKA> Ушла. Скоро буду =)
<moze> HACTEHbKA ушёл- Настараживает! ))
<go8765_P> у ней есть яй..а . я в это аерю
<[Raiden]> я вообще про фотку шутки ради ляпнул )
<go8765_P> на http://vk.com/id87228164 замечен аномальный трафик. sos!
<[Raiden]> Но зато хоть знаем что не дядька бородатый
<go8765_P> XuMuK: ну и где ты ребутаешься?
<go8765_P> у нас сегодня будет батл или нет?
<TomFarr> XuMuK, не знаю че за сборку контры ты мне дал, но она как то не идет совсем...
<go8765_P> TomFarr: поставь кроссовер
<go8765_P> токо побыстрее
<go8765_P> может пойдёт
<moze> давайте в нексус там хоть мароки нет!
<go8765_P> всё... я щя пойду спать
<go8765_P> XuMuK:  ау
<go8765_P> moze: а что за неприятие к контре?
<moze> У меня сейчас вайн разделанный по кускам.. )
<go8765_P> CROSSOVER
<go8765_P> moze: сриста пятсотый раз
<go8765_P> XuMuK:
<moze> Тут в канале вопросами доставать принято?
 * delorian кушает мороженку
<HACTEHbKA> Блин...
<HACTEHbKA> Я дура...
<moze> Настенька зашел, а мужики то не знают! )
<HACTEHbKA> Я сделала chmod -R 777 /etc
<HACTEHbKA> moze pfikf
<moze> а?
<HACTEHbKA> moze зашла
<moze> Да я про системку.. в мужском роде пишет..
<HACTEHbKA> Аа
<XuMuK> вот ето да
<HACTEHbKA> Я сделала chmod -R 777 /etc это же очень плохо? =)
<XuMuK> ага))
<HACTEHbKA> Млин... Чё делать?
<XuMuK> зачем так было делать?)
<moze> А что это за адские три семерки?
<HACTEHbKA> Да я там с автомонтированием мучалась =)
<delorian> HACTEHbKA: а что случилось?
<XuMuK> чтение/запись/исполнение для всех
<go8765_P> XuMuK: поедатель бутрбродов - ты когда зайдешь?
<XuMuK> go8765_P, я закончил)
<go8765_P> ну так вперёд
<XuMuK> а сколько нас?
<go8765_P> 2
<go8765_P> я и ты
<XuMuK> внатуре чтоль?
<XuMuK> а де TomFarr ?
<HACTEHbKA> Ну я в /etc/fstab прописала 3 раздела в один моунт и система перестала грузиться. Я в безопасном зашла - не могу отредактировать фстаб (read-write file system)
<go8765_P> он с вайно мтам мучется
<[Raiden]> особенно ужасно что с -R
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, ну впринципе, ты скомпрометировала безопасность системы...
<HACTEHbKA> 0:-)
<delorian> да, это попандос)
<HACTEHbKA> Что теперь делать? Как вернуть обратно, какие права высавить =)
<go8765_P> XuMuK:
<HACTEHbKA> ?
<XuMuK> но так как, имхо, ты параноей не страдаешь и гос. тайнами не владеешь, то как бы не так всё страшно))
<[Raiden]> не у верен что в етц у  всех файлов одинаковые права.
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, оставь так и больше никада так не делай))
<go8765_P> XuMuK: ну так ты да?
<[Raiden]> но можешь попробовать изменить для начала на 755
<go8765_P> или нет?
<XuMuK> или хотя бы 775
<HACTEHbKA> Ну вот смотри
<[Raiden]> угу
<XuMuK> go8765_P, вдвоем, если честно, влом
<HACTEHbKA> hitch@hitch-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get remove wine
<HACTEHbKA> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<go8765_P> XuMuK: ну тогда я спать
<HACTEHbKA> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<XuMuK> go8765_P, сори, споки
<[Raiden]> ну измени на 440
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, sudo chmod a-rwx og+r /etc/sudoers
<[Raiden]> для og и так уже +r
<HACTEHbKA> Блин... Опятть с флешки грузиться...
<XuMuK> [Raiden], после a-rwx уже нет)
<[Raiden]> а..
<HACTEHbKA> Да я не могу ни чего под судо сделать...
<[Raiden]> ug
<[Raiden]> o это для остальных
<XuMuK> точно)
<[Raiden]> проще по подсказке chmod 440 ..
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, а рута получить?
<XuMuK> [Raiden], ну да)
<HACTEHbKA> Так что буду через 7-10 минут =) Может еще где надо права сменить, а то если еще что то я переустанавливать наверно буду, мне лень тыщщу раз с флешки грузиться =)
<HACTEHbKA> А как я рута без судо получу?
<[Raiden]> cnjq
<[Raiden]> стой
<XuMuK> login root, su root)
<[Raiden]> нет
<HACTEHbKA> Я пароль руту не прописывала
<XuMuK> вот я про ето и спрашивал)
<[Raiden]> сделай после правки прав  sudo passwd root
<HACTEHbKA> Если бы я его прописала то не так было бы страшно =)
<[Raiden]> что бы в лайв не лазить
<HACTEHbKA> Лан. Ушла в ребут =))
<[Raiden]> сможеш ьпотом с консоли рутом заходить
<HACTEHbKA> Эт я понимаю
<moze> Вобщем заходете в нексиус на ufb, попинаемся!
<XuMuK> [Raiden], видел какой у меня тукс в фреймбуфере?))
<[Raiden]> не
<XuMuK> ща))
<XuMuK> [Raiden], http://itmages.ru/image/view/210002/4bad761a
<XuMuK> :)
<[Raiden]> а ну такого видел
<[Raiden]> он вроде такой по умолч в ядре
<[Raiden]> а слабо замутить в фуллскрин )
<[Raiden]> я где-то хавту видел, но лень было
<Nickolas> доброй ночи бодрствующим)), у меня простенький вопрос, как прописать на postfix-e в main.cf в пункте relayhost значение какой-нить папки на локальном сервере, но не через почтовый домен, а как-нить по другому, комп на данный момент не делегирован в ДНС,
<[Raiden]> емыло не работает без днс
<HACTEHbKA> XuMuK ты тут?
<[Raiden]> можешь использовать сервис dyndns или noip клиенты к ним  ест ьв репах
<[Raiden]> или пропиши в /etc/hosts альяс на ип, может прокатит
<HACTEHbKA> [Raiden] у меня не получается...
<Nickolas> блин(( .. спасибо <[Raiden]>, сейчас попробую)
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, а де же мне ещё быть))
<HACTEHbKA> Меня не видно, да?
<HACTEHbKA> Видно =)
<HACTEHbKA> У меня не получается права поставить
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, видно, вроде)
<HACTEHbKA> Я сейчас с лайв
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, а с очком не работает чтоль?))
<XuMuK> (777)
<HACTEHbKA> У меня опять и тут пишет
<HACTEHbKA> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 00, should be 0440
<DeLorean_DMC-12> HACTEHbKA: если не получается поставить права, сделай другой файл, закинь содержимое fstab, потом удали старый, и сделай новый
<DeLorean_DMC-12> или уже не в этом проблема, а то я потерял ход мысли)
<HACTEHbKA> <DeLorean_DMC-12> не. Я на /etc поставила -R 777
<HACTEHbKA> И теперь у меня судо не рабортает
<DeLorean_DMC-12> HACTEHbKA: а зачем?
<HACTEHbKA> Можно я скажу, что я блондинка и вы мне просто немного поможете? =)))
<HACTEHbKA> Всмысле поможете не потому что я блондинка =)
<DeLorean_DMC-12> у меня когда то была такая же "проблемка", я просто переустановил
<HACTEHbKA> Ну просто поможете =) А блондинка - типа тупенькая =))
<HACTEHbKA> Да я вот тоже уже подумываю переустановить. Ща еще раз лайв загружу попробую
<DeLorean_DMC-12> я так понял ты применили ко  всем файлам в папке
<DeLorean_DMC-12> ли только к /etc
<DeLorean_DMC-12> или*
<DeLorean_DMC-12> для начала нужно поставить диагноз, что бы прописать лечение (с)
<XuMuK> DeLorean_DMC-12, на /etc/ рекурсивно
<DeLorean_DMC-12> ого)))
<XuMuK> то есть у неё ща все настройки - заходи кто хочешь, делай чо влезет)
<DeLorean_DMC-12> аха
<XuMuK> от он
<XuMuK> поздно, батенька)
<TomFarr> У меня че то с драйвераме
<XuMuK> бывает
<TomFarr> а сей час уже и подконектиться не могу.
<TomFarr> Вроде бы натянул нвидевские драйвера(которых не было) а конектиться не могу
<XuMuK> чо говорит?
<TomFarr> коворит кулд нот коннект
<TomFarr> новью удаляю, и скорее всего это последнее что я делал на сусях
<HACTEHbKA> ððð
<HACTEHbKA> Áóäó ïåðåóñòàíàâëèâàòü çàâòðà. ß åùå è ôëåøêó çàïîðîëà =)
<[Raiden]> !utf
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> not your day :)
<TomFarr> XuMuK, просто сбрасывает соединение когда ресурсы уже проверил...
<HACTEHbKA> Буду переустанавливать завтра. Я еще и флешку запорола =)
<TomFarr> надо сей час перезагрузиться что бы понять, на сколько сильно я попал удалив новью...
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, как ет ты умудрилас?)
<C500> ударился
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, давай щас, мы тебе поможем, чем сможем)
<C500> а я могу тебя пропиговать
<C500> дай свой IP
<C500> :)))))
<TomFarr> так ну на сколько я понял переустановка драйвера мне удалась
<TomFarr> XuMuK[mob], у тебя латенси за 40 как с таким пингом играть то можно?
<yurau> C500: у меня сотовый c510
<HACTEHbKA> <XuMuK> да установить то я смогу =)
<C500> yurau круто!
<C500> а у меня 1100
<C500> функция (фонарик)
<XuMuK> легко
<C500> >:)
<HACTEHbKA> Лан. Всем спокойной ночки и ароматных снов =)
<C500> snif**r by NOKIA 1100 XDDD
<HACTEHbKA> *bye*
<AndChat|> Bye
<C500> sexy beach
<C500> XD
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, пока)
<HACTEHbKA> Это я сексуальный пляж? =))))
<HACTEHbKA> Пока пока =)
<C500> Покедава :)
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, ну из присуцтвующих - ты больше всех подходила))
<C500> она в ауте
<C500> XuMuK хорошо шаришь в протоколах?
<XuMuK> ща попробую счелкнуть луну... кросивая сёня...
<XuMuK> !ask|C500
<ubuntuhelp> C500: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<C500> XuMuK как просеч anonymus - proxy  ? почекать?
<C500> через console
<C500> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<XuMuK> C500, без понятия
<moze> Ксто знает как в вайне ole продебажить? Что за канал смотреть?
 * DeLorean_DMC-12 надевает пижамку и ложится в кроватку
<DeLorean_DMC-12> всем пока)
<XuMuK> клёва)
<XuMuK> http://xumuka.net/files/P1100912.JPG
<moze> Че клевово?
<XuMuK> на фотке не так прикольно
<XuMuK> там лунная дорога
<C500> moze зачем тебе это?
<moze> Пытаюсь игру запустить которая через com  с другиме екзешками работает... както вычислить надо чего ей не хватает!
<moze> *другими
<XuMuK> в терминале када запускаешь, чо выдает?
<moze> Че только не выдает, там на мегобайт 12 текстовик
<moze> Там вроде вайновский дебагер есть только канал нужен нужный иначе копать долго!
<C500> это геморно
<C500> забей
<C500> com порт ?
<C500> или com разширение?
<C500> com управление в WIn
<[Raiden]> не угадал
<yurau> расш
<C500> com port это пипец
<moze> ole интерфейс
<C500> удачи!)
<yurau> Ж)
<moze> Я блин уже 2,5 пива жахнул чтоб психику деццкую не расстраивать!)
<C500> OllyDbg
<C500> :D
<C500> UP!
<C500> ты винду хоть раз дебажил?
 * C500 Койка - МАТЬ ЗОВЕТ!
<moze> Кто не спит?
<XuMuK> я вроде не сплю
<moze> Зомби? )
<XuMuK> moze, не, меня не покусали)
<XuMuK> хотяяя... чо то есть)...
<moze> А меня походу да!
<moze> Лан всем пока!
<XuMuK[mob]> Пока
<XuMuK> ...
<XuMuK> .000000000000000000000
<XuMuK> jo
<Abbattar> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Abbattar> доброе утро))
<Abbattar> кто может подсказать в какие папки нужно разложить прогу,  закачанную tar.gz архивом?
<Abbattar> на убунту хелп написано, что помещаем в /opt, и всё..
<umren> в любую
<umren> тока не клади в системны
<umren> opt это типа помойки для приложений
<umren> можешь ваще в хоум папку распаковать :D
<umren> я обычно для себя ток так и ставлю
<umren> а опы есть? разбаньте *!*@83.242.161.130 - а то кто то шалил а я с работы зайти не могу :D
<umren> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<umren> ой :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> @unban *!*@83.242.161.130
<[Raiden]> хехе
<umren> а он все еще там xD
<[Raiden]> какой там ип?
<umren> *!*@83.242.161.130
<[Raiden]> @unban *!*@83.242.161.130
<umren> спасибо
<[Raiden]> бот только может вернуть ) что-то идент к нему косячит
<[Raiden]> пробуй
<Abbattar> umren : да собственно "опера и т.д." у меня  в хоме и лежит, просто папок там вырасщивать не охото.
<umren> попробую, как на работе буду)
<umren> Abbattar: ну вырасти в хоум папку)
<umren> будет работать
<[Raiden]> красавцы http://img15.nnm.ru/a/8/d/4/e/164cec116c49fc16771c3b3361b.jpg
<Abbattar> и то верно ))
<TomFarr> Утречко наступило
<umren> лол
<umren> довольные
<Abbattar> кстати последняя бета версия оперы под каким - то tar.xz форматам идёт, а распаковывается как gz или там bz, странно, даже гугль не знает такого формата..
<umren> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BZ
<umren> .gz, the file extension for gzip files (GNU zip, an open source file compression program)
<umren> bzip2, an algorithm for data compression
<umren> все он знает
<umren> просто кто то не умеет искать
<Abbattar> тут bz gz тд тп, а вот xz не нашёл
<umren> архив tar, сжатый программой XZ.tar.xz.txz
<Abbattar> та пофиг, главное распаковалси
<umren> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/XZ
<umren> http://tukaani.org/xz/
<umren> я так понимаю это более свежий формат
<umren> интересно лучше ли он сжимает
<Abbattar> значит у нас разный гугль ))
<umren> ага, тебя там забанили :D
<Abbattar> похоже
<Abbattar> кикнули
<[Raiden]> http://batsov.com/Linux/Windows/Rant/2011/06/11/linux-desktop-experience-killing-linux-on-the-desktop.html
<Abbattar> чойта?
<[Raiden]> Человек описывает на сколько его достал линукс за 8 лет юза
<Abbattar> итилегент
<umren> у меня x-fi
<umren> и все ок
<umren> что он подразумевает под alsa piece of garbage
<umren> You’ll always have a special place in my heart and a VMWare instance on my Windows boxes.
<umren> хаха
<umren> weak
<umren> Poor flash support
<umren> не нужно
<umren> Poor skype support < бред
<umren> клиент получше работает под винду :D
<umren> *чем
<umren> Poor quality of desktop apps  тут согласен :)
<umren> вобщем большинство проблем раздуто явно
<TomFarr> у меня наконец то гном три заработал
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> смотрите как надо залипать на клаве))*
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/210018/5942a1a0
<TomFarr> Это типо сохраненные сессии?
<TomFarr> Че это за квадраты?
<TomFarr> и почему гном не русский?
<TomFarr> ааа... Понял, на принтскрине залип
<Silver23> Добрый день подскажите может кто знает, на работе не получается подключится к расшаренным папкам на сервере 2003 в чём может быть проблема, просто не пускает, с 2003 могу на Убунту попасть - может стоит завести пользователя на сервере, хотя гостевой доступ
<TomFarr> Silver23, вообще по идее такого быть не должно, у меня на убунте все входит самостоятельно. Возможно у вас в настройках Win2003 указан вход всем из группы например WorkGroup или Office в которую не входит ваша линукс машина
<Silver23> Вот попробовал создать пользователя на сервере 2003 и ничего не меняется, рабочую группу в убунту поставил - мне кажется что-то на сервере 2003 - ведь с сервера я попадаю на клиентскую машину с убунту и с машин с хр на убунту заходит тоже, не пойму что не даёÑ
<Silver23> Вот нашёл такой же вопрос и без ответа http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=6ccc491b2ac8e4f0
<mva> Silver23: проблема в том, что никто не видел твой вопрос из-за того, что он слишком длинный
<mva> разбей его на несколько частей не более 250 символов
<mva> точнее, не сам вопрос, а предыдущее твоё сообщение,
<Silver23> Вот попробовал создать пользователя на сервере 2003 и ничего не меняется, рабочую группу в убунту поставил - мне кажется что-то на сервере 2003 - ведь с сервера я попадаю на клиентскую машину с убунту
<Silver23> и с машин с хр на убунту заходит тоже, не пойму что не даёт, может ещё что нужно прописать, а ещё вопрос тип учётной записи на убунту как то влияет?
<Silver23> А так видно?
<shenmue> всем ня
<umren> yo
<Resager[away]> ку
<skai> ijhl
<skai> шорд
<vdrandom> кто?
<skai> консервный нож
<skai> взял и воткнулся в руку
<skai> со всей дури
<skai> соскочил с банки тушенки и в руку
<XuMuK> skai, привед)
<XuMuK> а чо я опять с войсом то? о_О
<vdrandom> судьба у тебя такая
<vdrandom> смирись
<skai> ахз
<skai> провинился навена
<XuMuK> наверное я просто отрубилсо на клаве))
<XuMuK> skai, попробуй зайти на мой сервак... а то вчера зашол мой пьяный друг, увидел вас, сказал: "Чо ето туд за на***?!" и вытер вас из судо и и тд))
<XuMuK> я щас, вроде, восстановил, но проверить надо))
<skai> Permission denied, please try again.
<skai> хреново ты восстановил
<red3709> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<zloy_maks> Приветствую всех. Подскажите плз: настроил пидгин на работу с аськой и ирц. если сижу через модем по все работает,  а если по вифи через другой комп то аська работает а ирц нет. в чем может быть косяк?
<XuMuK> skai, ща) я же ещё и толком хз чо именно он сделал))
<XuMuK> оо! в сшд_конф надо глянуть...
<zloy_maks> !search [pidgin]
<ubuntuhelp> None found
<XuMuK> skai, попробуй
<XuMuK> skai, вижу
<skai> о.работает
<Alex-Musicman> привет :)
<XuMuK> ку
<Alex-Musicman> nice.. on Freenode seems be default use UTF-8 for all, then works good russian chars... CP-1251 isn't compatible with UTF-8
<vdrandom> Alex-Musicman, и что?
<vdrandom> сам-то хоть понял, что сказал? :)
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, опа опа)) приветиг)
<Alex-Musicman> да
<Alex-Musicman> =)
<HACTEHbKA> <XuMuK> Привет. Тож не спится? =)
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, ну как бы уже почти 10))
<HACTEHbKA> Как бы почти 1 у меня =)))
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, я сёня поспал прямо на клаве)))
<UNIm95> Alex-Musicman а ты не знал что скоро использование кодировок отличных от утф будет расцениваться как разжигание расизма?
<XuMuK> поэтому у меня, видать, и войс))
<HACTEHbKA> Я переустановилавсё таки и теперь у меня стим работает =) Щас кс ставлю =)
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, маладееец!!)))
<HACTEHbKA> Что такое войс?
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, + рядом с ником))
<XuMuK> !v|HACTEHbKA
<ubuntuhelp> HACTEHbKA: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<HACTEHbKA> Аа =)
<HACTEHbKA> Ты в чат написал пицотбукав? =))
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, видать))
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, зацени рокершу)) http://youtu.be/ppEBTzsyUAY
<irc-neo> Ребят, как узнать в консоле размер папок?
<vdrandom> irc-neo, man du
<Alex-Musicman> UNIm95: Нет, я только думал, что UTF-8 будет использоваться для стандартизации глобальной кодировки :)
<XuMuK> irc-neo, du -h /папка
<XuMuK> vdrandom, о! ку, я тебя не заметил)
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> утра, да
<irc-neo> я попробывал он мне выдал размеры еще и внутренних папок, а мне надо только размер внешних
<vdrandom> irc-neo, говорю же, маны покури
<XuMuK> irc-neo, du -h -s /папка
<vdrandom> там есь ключи -s и -d#, например
<vdrandom> XuMuK, можно и -hs
<irc-neo> ща попробую
<XuMuK> vdrandom, ну да, можно)
<XuMuK> я чо, спорю, чтоль?)
<XuMuK> vdrandom, я просто стрелкой вверх поднял и дописал))
<irc-neo> du -hs не то, он вывыл размер самой папки в которой я нахожушь, а мне надо только 6 папок что внутри
<vdrandom> ._.
<XuMuK> о_О
<vdrandom> irc-neo, ещё раз. man du
<XuMuK> ыы
<vdrandom> и внимательно читаем
<irc-neo> я изучал немецкий
<Alex-Musicman> Я не вижу Mirc клиентов с использованием UTF-8
<XuMuK> переведи на немецкий и изучай
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> XuMuK, толсто
<XuMuK> или поставь немецкие маны
<vdrandom> irc-neo, -d глубину проверки задаёт
<irc-neo> а русские manы есть?
<XuMuK> vdrandom, ну а чо, мы за него чтоль должны ето делать?
<Popadius> доброго дня
<HACTEHbKA> <XuMuK> твои? =)
<XuMuK> irc-neo, а у тебя русская убунта?
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, моя)
<irc-neo> XuMuK: обычная с сайта
<XuMuK> Popadius, привет
<irc-neo> ubuntu.xom get ubuntu
<Popadius> У кого нить кеды есть? Вопрос возник
<Alex-Musicman> Linux идет в хороший способ с клиентами IRC
<vdrandom> новый tld - xom xD
<XuMuK> Alex-Musicman, сам то понял чо сказал?
<vdrandom> Alex-Musicman, твои фразы на обоих языках делают мои шаблоны разорваться
<Maratich> Alex-Musicman: google translate detected &
<Maratich> ?
<XuMuK> vdrandom, и мои)
<Maratich> мои шаблоны чемпионаты европы по разрывов
<Alex-Musicman> извините
<Alex-Musicman> it's google
<Maratich> yeah
<XuMuK> вот чо выпендривацо то?
<XuMuK> ща я...
<irc-neo> получилось! спс
<irc-neo> перебором ключей)
<XuMuK> ку
<Maratich> доброе утро
<vdrandom> перебирать ключи - это ок
<Alex-Musicman> mIRC then use CP-1251 by default
<vdrandom> Alex-Musicman, do you even know Russian?
<XuMuK> or English? any of them but well...
<Alex-Musicman> only english
<skai> @kick Alex-Musicman /join #ubuntu
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> злой ты :)
<Alex-Musicman> i'm not asking support
<Alex-Musicman> only a doubth
<irc-neo> vdrandom: fuk you shit up
<irc-neo> )
<skai> @kban --user Alex-Musicman /join #ubuntu
<XuMuK> Alex-Musicman, this channel is Russian speaking
<Maratich> its too late
<Maratich> :)
<XuMuK> yeah
<skai> @kban --user irc-neo 3600 у тебя час на добыть мыло и вымыть рот с мылом
<XuMuK> I realized)
<vdrandom> лол
<skai> @voice Maratich XuMuK
<skai> !ru
<ubuntuhelp> На канале разрешён только русский язык. В отдельных случаях разрешён английский, если посетитель не разговаривает на русском. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский язык.
<vdrandom> XuMuK, ща опять войс
<XuMuK> да блин
<vdrandom> скай опередил :)
<XuMuK> skai, хорош, сними
<Maratich> всем пока, я на работу.
<Maratich> :)
<skai> ну для порядка пущай повисит:)
<XuMuK> да я тока что заморачивалсо, знц тушил, чтобы тот снять и тут такая засада)
<skai> @devoice XuMuK
<Popadius> kUbuntu 10.10, тормоза при запуске ktorrent и eiscalt-qt, временно лечится сноской папок с конфигами, ktorrent пока думает о запуске пишет Warning: QDBusObjectPath: invalid path ""
<Popadius> извините 11 04
<Popadius> KDE 4.6.2
<skai> Popadius: обнови до 4.6.4
<Popadius> репы стабильные не подскажешь?
<skai> зайди на кде.орг - там все рассказано
<HACTEHbKA> <XuMuK> Блин... Контра под вайном - это ужас....
<Popadius> skai: спасибо
<HACTEHbKA> Как наушники поменять левый с правым каналом? Карта cMedia 738
<skai> разверни их на голове
<Popadius> =)
<HACTEHbKA> Я ожидала этот ответ. Спасибо
<|rapidsp|> а я вот сдержался :)
<HACTEHbKA> <XuMuK> они меня обижают.. =)) Помоги мне =)
<skai> |rapidsp|: а я менее толерантен к троллям
<HACTEHbKA> <skai> ты хочешь скаазать что я толстая и зелёная???
<skai> я не хочу это сказать.я это уже сказал.покиньте криокамеру, товарищ
<HACTEHbKA> http://vk.com/id87228164
<HACTEHbKA> Попробуй еще сказать что я толстая
<HACTEHbKA> !!!
<vdrandom> лол
<Popadius> cairo-dock  хорошо с xfce работает?
<Popadius> без open-gl
<|rapidsp|> попробуй
<|rapidsp|> это вроеде не фатально
<Popadius>  а то старый ноут, человек привые к unity
<UNIm95> Popadius пусть привыкает к консоли
<Popadius> даже вот не знаю что ответить
<Popadius> *здесь я удачно отшутился*
<HACTEHbKA> Ну так что, мне никто не подскажет, как поменять каналы в наушниках местами?
<Cat1> Ну наконец-то получилось поменять полностью тему в третьем гномике. Даже начинает нравиться после юнити
<Popadius> кстати интересный вопрос про amarok
<Popadius> в amarok есть такое поле "исполнитель альбома", и его нет не в kid3 не в easytag  и он периодически гадит туда (amarok) в результате чего коллекция глючит
<Popadius> например он мне создал в коллекции по треково альбом по песням, то есть грубо говоря в коллекции каждый трек отдельным альбомом, можно ли отучить его от такого хулиганства
<vdrandom> Popadius, аэм... а разве cairo-dock не требует композитинга?
<vdrandom> Popadius, способ простой - не пользоваться проигрывателем, который без спросу гадит в теги
<vdrandom> или отбирать права на запись
<Popadius> vdrandom: я уже переполз на клементин, мне в нем в принципе только подкастов не хватает, но думаю скоро запилят
<Popadius> vdrandom: насколько мне помнится в cairo-dock  есть режим без opengl (правда убирается поддержка прозрачности)я правда не эксперементировал пока
<R[`]> HACTEHbKA: а не проще наушники перевернуть?))
<Popadius> vdrandom: понимаешь в ряде случаев amarok решает что номер дорожки это исполнитель альбома. причем имеенно на некоторых альбомах (у меня несколько альбомов mccartney)
<VMV> ку
<R[`]> HACTEHbKA: или если сигнал статичен, к примеру файл mp3,  редакторе вручную поменять местами левые и праые каналы)
<R[`]> ну или спаять переходник))
<VMV> ребят, в либр офисе возможно нормально редактировать формулы, набранные в МС Офис?)
<R[`]> нормально никогда не будет
<VMV> а чем можно?
<R[`]> virtualbox
<VMV> блин, не хотелось, но ладно) спасибо)
<R[`]> в форточках то практически одним офисом можно редактировать, а на другой ос тем более
<R[`]> Как бы стараются включать возможность, но всё же криво получается
<VMV> да, криво пока, будем надеяться) под вином их офис достаточно падуч
<VMV> и не находит некоторые компоненты
<R[`]> угу, надеемся
<R[`]> если мне не изменяет память был мануал на англисйком, как там что... но видимо курить не все хотят
<R[`]> VMV: ты ставил из пакетов или в репах теперь есть?
<VMV> что именно?
<R[`]> либре
<VMV> ну в 11.04 он в коробке же
<R[`]> хм... не хочу я ставить 11.04
<VMV> мне с 10.04 было скучно) а потом я много матюкал себя))
<VMV> но вроде под себя допилил, работает)
<R[`]> я с 8.10 сразу перешёл на 10.10 :)
<VMV> хотелось попробовать юнити)
<R[`]> ну я вот тоже хочу попробовать, да всё не выделю неделюку помаяться
<VMV> понравилось в общем, но еще сыровата..
<R[`]> а то вот понадобится что по работе/учёбе сейчас и сиди пили..
<R[`]> какие баги заметил ты?
<VMV> вернулся на гном, иногда включаю поиграться)
<VMV> панелька отобрадается артефактами, после режима сна. трей все равно глючит, как оказалось это компиз, и его пришлось даунгрейдить
<VMV> и в гноме он глючил
<VMV> все в точки сворачивалось
<R[`]> так говорят юнити вообще не дружит с компизом
<VMV> с кубом не дружит
<R[`]> ах да) точно
<VMV> а остальное у меня работало)
<R[`]> хм.. собственно куб это одно из немногих плюшек, что я ценю в компизе
<VMV> мне в юнити понравилось то, что там клавиатуры много)
<R[`]> клавиатуры?
<VMV> управление хоткеями
<R[`]> аа
<R[`]> ну годненько, коли много хоткеев
<VMV> все же гном привычнее)
<VMV> и стабильнее
<R[`]> ну по началу винда была привычнее))
<VMV> еще у меня в юнити пропадали внезапно заголовки окон
<R[`]> и вообще я считал что кроме 98-й ничего в мире нету удобней))
<VMV> ахахх)) да, тоже такое было))
<Cat1> http://itmag.es/2NMbu  ну ка оцените что я натворил, только не ругайте, третий гном только 2 дня :-D
<VMV> лаконично-симпатично) а удобно?
<loov> привет. у меня че то окно менеджера обновлений пояляется но при нажатии Установить, появляется окошко ввода пароля, туда сюда трясется и быстро исчезает. не дает даже набрать пароль. как поступить? (gksudo update-manager знаю - не надо так)
<Cat1> дом не я развалил, это до меня
<R[`]> какие плюшки в 3-м нравятся больше всего?
<Cat1> особых преимуществ перед юнити не заметил, и там и здесь одинаково себя чувствую, ни лучше ни хуже.
<loov> привет. у меня че то окно менеджера обновлений пояляется при поступлении новых обновлений но при нажатии Установить, появляется окошко ввода пароля, туда сюда трясется и быстро исчезает. не дает даже набрать пароль. как поступить? (gksudo update-manager знаю - не Ð
<R[`]> Cat1: а какие плюшки в гноме3, которых нет в гноме2 тебе нравятся больеш всего?
<R[`]> loov: мы прочитали, что оно у тебя трясётся хз, за копипаст смерть.
<loov> а что делать
<loov> он трясется так как будто пароль неправльно набрали. он обычно так трясется
<loov> когда неправильный пароль
<R[`]> ну ты говоришь что не успеваешь ввести парольже
<loov> да. он как будто сам набирает
<loov> я не успеваю. окошко исчезает мгновенно
<R[`]> может у тебя клавиша запала.. а почему не хочешь сразу под рутом запустить?
<loov> я привык его сам запускать. он все время появляется сам
<loov> то есть не привык
<Cat1> R[' ] даже не могу сказать что здесь лучше. Просто что хорошо - это рабочие столы на виду и прибавляются по мере надобности . Хоткеи настроил почти как в юнити, привычно стало.
<loov> так удобнее. и так он задуман вроде
<R[`]> Cat1: глюков никаких не наблюдаешь?
<Cat1> вот то что все приложения сразу показываются в меню - это минус. Такая куча, и надо лишний раз тыкать выбирать
<Cat1> из глюков было при выходе из меню приложений в фф иногда верхняя панель артефактами покрывалась, в виде белых полосок
<loov> через рут работатет
<Lorgus> вопрос... воткнул флэшку, названия файлов не читаются одни вопросы... эт как нить вылечить мона ?
<Lorgus> под виндой читаются
<[v-8]_jupiter> Lorgus: попробуй примонтировать в кодировке cp1251
<Lorgus> ээээ
<Lorgus> эт как...
<[v-8]_jupiter> man mount
<Cat1> пока не наблюдается, может потому что сменил тему и иконки
<R[`]> вот незнаю, стоит ли ставить мне гнома 3-го.. или уж потом при переходе на 11.10 все те же плюшки с меньшими затратами получу..
<[v-8]_jupiter> R[`]: да сырой он еще
<[v-8]_jupiter> не спеши
<Cat1> я бы тоже так ответил, просто посмотреть одно, а надо ли ? Юнити ничем не хуже, а в чем то и поудобнее . Хотя мне кажется по удобству - дело привычки просто
<Cat1> На юнити вполне можно жить установив из коробки - на так страшен он как из той же коробки гном3
<Cat1> *не
<VMV> мне тоже в юнити не оч понравилось меню приложений
<VMV> но в общем да, жить на нем можно)
<Cat1> в юнити бесит раздел Доступные пиложения. Нафига он нужен  - неизвестно
<VMV> да, его вполне хватает в центре приложений, согласен
<Cat1> а в третьем не нравится что меню приложений не запоминает в какой раздел ты заходил до этого. Каждый раз открывается весь набор вперемешку
<Cat1> или я пока не допер
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мне вообще не нравятся такие меню) Обычные выпадающие списки удобней для того что бы мышей водить
<Lorgus> [v-8]_jupiter, mount manager умеет оказывается
<Cat1> вот это точно, хотя бы для ретроманов оставили такую менюшку
<moze> Всем привет!
<Cat1> я с винды слез всего-то год назад . Братан вчера про вин8 говорит а я заметил что мне это не интересно. Заболел наверно )) Больше интересует ОпенСусе. Только пока боюсь на нее переходить.
<R[`]> а мне вообще пофиг какая ОС, лишь бы удобно было. а так во всех полно багов. в винде разве что вирей больш. да и монополию нельзя поддерживать
<Cat1> в винде крутить вертеть нечего =)
<Cat1> а здесь то, все хакеры , даже кто не знает что это такое
<R[`]> полно)) просно тут интереснее)
<R[`]> ты не поверишь. сейчас от слова хакеры одно название, сидят на форточках и юзают проги "для хакинга".. аж противно
<Cat1> если по назначению использовать компьютер , то наверно да, в любой ос будет хорошо и удобно )) Холодильник я например не разбирал - и он работает огого сколько уже . Даже без обновлений
<R[`]> ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот же китайцы) Понапихивают кучу vps на сервер а потом у них LA за 3 заваливает постоянно
<Cat1> китай и куча - синонимы
<Cat1> :-D
<DeLorean_DMC-12> всем привет
<VMV> а кто-нить знает как настроить mc чтоб я переходил в каталог выше при наборе ".." без cd?
<greenpower> Кто знает как можно руссифицировать man-страницы?
<greenpower> R[`]: эй хакер, не подскажешь?
<R[`]> greenpower: я не хакер
<greenpower> R[`]: а кто?)
<R[`]> юзверь)
<greenpower> R[`]: я думаб юзвери все на виндовзе)
<[koshka]> привет
<R[`]> привет
<greenpower> привет кош)
<R[`]> юзеры есть везде
<[koshka]> как делища?)
<R[`]> меня хакером обзывают :`(
<greenpower> ахаха
<[koshka]> R[`]: это бывает
<R[`]> [koshka]: а у тебя как, они?
<[koshka]> все хорошо
<[koshka]> экономику собираюсь делать :D
<greenpower> ты металлург?
<[koshka]> нет о_О
<edik> qq
<VMV> [koshka], ничего, я тоже уже как пару часов собираюсь делать диссер))
<R[`]> VMV: тема - ?
<VMV> привет
<[koshka]> VMV: я уже третий день собираюсь сделать. завтра зачет
<[koshka]> не понимаю, нафига столько экономики. я же не экономист блин ><
<edik> народ запускал кто warcraft frozen throne на wine ?
<[koshka]> запускала только вов )
<greenpower> я
<VMV> исследование функционирования электросетевого модема в сетях напряжением 220в для телеметрии)
<greenpower> edik: работало норм
<[koshka]> хотя на 9.04 вроде и варик тоже запускала
<edik> а в горене работало все ?
<greenpower> edik: да
<VMV> так вот у меня 16 защита
<VMV> а еще нету ниче толком))
<greenpower> edik: стоял wine 1.2.3
<Escsun> edik, чего там его запускать платинум же)
<greenpower> edik: остальные версии не пахали как надо
<[koshka]> Escsun: оу, снова ты )
<R[`]> VMV: асперантура?
<greenpower> edik: sudo apt-get install wine1.2
<VMV> не, магистратура..слава богу))
<[koshka]> VMV: ниче, все будет хорошо)
<R[`]> ))
<edik> мб значешь че может быть жму на "локальная сеть" говорит "не возможно подключиться к сети"
<VMV> в аспирантуру я не пойду пока
<VMV> ну ее
<[koshka]> а я мб пойду..
<edik> сама гарена запускается норм
<[koshka]> если ума хватит :D
<VMV> [koshka], надеюсь))
<R[`]> я через год магистратуру заканчиваю) подумываю вот пойти ли дальше)
<greenpower> edik: в варкрафте жмешь?
<edik> да
<VMV> R[`], а ты на кого?
<greenpower> edik: версия варкрафта 1.24d?
<[koshka]> мне 2 года еще осталось )
<edik> 1.26а
<[koshka]> а потом уже буду думать
<R[`]> VMV: Инженер-математик, что-нибудь с информационными технологиями бы потом хотел продолжить изучать
<greenpower> edik: попробуй обнови варкрафт, там нужно патч скачать
<R[`]> VMV: по сути программист, не физик я
<edik> 1.26а еще раз накатывал, он вроде последний
<greenpower> edik: ты как в комнату в гарену заходишь, там в верху написано про патч
<VMV> R[`], я понял, у нас в вузе есть аспирантура которая мб тебе подойдет)
<[koshka]> R[`]: у меня программист-математик =/
<edik> 1.26а
<R[`]> VMV: город?
<R[`]> [koshka]: я знаю)
<VMV> R[`], Шахты, Ростовская обл.
<greenpower> edik: хм.... тогда не хз
<[koshka]> ой
<[koshka]> все обо мне знают =/
<R[`]> VMV: у меня тут ближе есть, в Алтайском крае
<greenpower> аспирантура для трусов
<R[`]> [koshka]: Resager
<edik> жаль, ну ладно
<VMV> R[`], да, далековато))
<[koshka]> R[`]: аа) ну тогда ясно =))
<greenpower> edik: а в виндовзе эта версия норм работала?
<VMV> greenpower,почему?)))
<edik> хезе
<greenpower> VMV:  потому что никакой науки там нет, это чисто откос от армии
<edik> виндовз только на работе
<greenpower> VMV: будешь все время только носить пончики своему руководителю и подгонять отчеты в ворде
<VMV> greenpower, оо да, так оно и есть..наука там отсутствует
<R[`]> VMV: вот только в моём вузе нету( и вообще из мою специальность закрыли уже, теперь в замен её какая-то, 4-х летка. баккалавр (
<R[`]> я последний год доучиваюсь из тех кто 5 лет учится
<VMV> R[`], ага, везде специалитет закрывают, больше не будет..
<VMV> R[`], болонский процесс же
<R[`]> VMV: хотя выращивать поди баранов, чтобы управлять проще стало)) а то умных много, не в угоду политикам
<R[`]> *хоят
<R[`]> *хотят
<R[`]> ёптить
<VMV> ))
<VMV> R[`], ага, эт точно..а в аспирантуру отбирают так, будто там правда учеными становятся...хоть бы тогда деньги платили..
<R[`]> дык попомему платят же)) если норм учиться)
<R[`]> у кого какой размер шрифта по дефолту стоит?)
<R[`]> для приложений
<[koshka]> =/ бред эта экономика
<DeLorean_DMC-12> R[`]: Sans 12
<Escsun> R[`], 72 что бы видеть за 10 км)
<R[`]> Escsun: Гг
<[koshka]> Escsun: глаза не вылезли еще ?
<R[`]> DeLorean_DMC-12: кста как мне кажется он схож с 14-м в форточках
<Escsun> [koshka], ага буква на пол экрана ))
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Одна букфа на монитор
<[koshka]> Escsun: ЖВ
<[koshka]> :D
<R[`]> Жанна Владимировна
<DeLorean_DMC-12> R[`]: я не могу точно сказать, так как давно не наблюдал 14 в венде
<VMV> R[`], копейки..французские аспиранты не хотят учиться за стипендию в 1,5 к евро, а нашим платят 1,5 к рублей
<R[`]> DeLorean_DMC-12: я просто в Qt одну формочку создавал на форточках, а тут защпустил и всё повылазило за края
<R[`]> VMV: ну так... мне нечего добавить)
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: в общем я пока остановился на таком варианте, ща покажу
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, показывай )
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: http://i.piccy.info/i5/90/89/1618990/Screenshot-4.jpg
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun:  у меня такого еще не было, пускай побудет недельку, не нашел еще темы нормальной
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, все равно не то))
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, тему ты не найдешь
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, ты сам ее можешь сделать )
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, прошлый скрин чем то лучше был
<[koshka]> как все не ожиданно произошло =)
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: еще подожду пока придет
<greenpower> Как руссифицировать man страницы?
<Escsun> greenpower, не все страницы можно сделать русскими ...
<greenpower> а как некоторые сделать?
<Escsun> greenpower, проще в гугли на русском найти на многие вещи
<Escsun> greenpower, был пакет не помню как называется )
<Escsun> greenpower, но поищи пакеты все что связаны с man
<[v-8]_jupiter> Дайте о себе знать кто использует svn для разработки cms или socialengine ну или wordpress
<[koshka]> artus|znc|: ты куда обежал то??
<zloy_maks> Подскажите плз: настроил пидгин на работу с аськой и ирц. если сижу через модем по все работает,  а если по вифи через другой комп то аська работает а ирц нет. в чем может быть косяк?
<greenpower> Escsun: он мне выдал наверное все пакеты что установлены в системе)
<Escsun> greenpower, да нет
<greenpower> Escsun: писал apt-cache search man
<Escsun> greenpower, там же должно быть на много языков)
<greenpower> Escsun: (
<XuMuK> ку, всем кого не видел)
<[koshka]> XuMuK: привееет :)
<XuMuK> [koshka], привеееед))* как делищи?)
<[koshka]> XuMuK: да так) с таблицами воюю) долбанная экономика :D
<Escsun> greenpower, вот у меня man-pages-ru так называется пакет ...
<greenpower> Escsun: ты его как нашел?
<Escsun> greenpower, pacman -Ss man | grep ru
<[koshka]> арч?
<Escsun> [koshka], ага)
<[koshka]> :))
<Escsun> [koshka], я старый арчевод)
<XuMuK> [koshka], ты уж повоюй, зато потом не будешь локти кусать))
<[koshka]> XuMuK: у меня завтра зачет))
<Escsun> XuMuK, правильно локтей уже не будет ))
<[koshka]> Escsun: значит я еще хоть че то помню :D
<greenpower> Escsun: спасибо дружище! нашел
<[koshka]> greenpower: будешь должен
<greenpower> koshka Давай учи экономику, чай допью проверю)
<[koshka]> greenpower: неее, учить я ее точно не буду )
<[koshka]> это не спец.предмет =)
<R[`]> делай шпоры, загоняй в мобилу и на зачоте потом смело списывай, делая вид что ты смотришь на мобиле время )
<greenpower> блин офигеть фильм про гмо
<greenpower> драма века
<R[`]> ))
<[koshka]> R[`]: она нам сказала, что можно будет конспектом пользоваться
<[koshka]> так что пофиг
<R[`]> ну тогда вообще проблем 0
<[koshka]> а еще там у нас поставили убунту) а она хз че с ней делать надо
<[koshka]> :D
<R[`]> мне вот нужно написать шпоры по несуществующим лекциям
<R[`]> [koshka]: надо крашить
<R[`]> у нас в комп залах такие одминиы.. ууух, даже не умеют приводом пользоваться.. что уж говорить об другой ОС
<[koshka]> R[`]: не, у нас там ничешные такие =)
<[koshka]> я там к одному преподу пристала) что бы он футболку дал погонять :D
<[koshka]> там футболка от гугла, типа топ программистам высылают) кто в сотню попал
<R[`]> крутоже, вот вам повезло
<[koshka]> они вроде в 50 даже вошли со всего мира =)
<[koshka]> ну ниче такие =))
<[koshka]> только стеснительные какие то :D
<R[`]> Домагалась?))
<R[`]> дык все задроты стеснительные) а чтобы занять такое место, нужно много много часов задротствовать)
<[koshka]> ну там по одному было видно, что он живет у компа :D
<[koshka]> вообще на своей волне такой
<[koshka]> в субботу даже на пары не пришел)))
<[koshka]> а один ниииче так=)
<R[`]> я тоже у компа живу, но как бы без девушек не могу тоже ведь)) приходится ходить в спорт зал да на дискотеки)
<R[`]> хотя последние я не посещал давно)
<[koshka]> R[`]: тот похоже никуда не ходит..) все печально
<[koshka]> у него даже такая фамилия.)
<[koshka]> ВИНЦ!!! =)
<R[`]> хм.. а что с фамилией не так?)
<Escsun>  и я не  понимать)
<zloy_maks> в музей сходи там тоже мног8о женщн нарисованно обнаженных
<R[`]> zloy_maks: да я скачать могу тоже) но с музейными увы не познокомишься и не разведёшь)
<[koshka]> Escsun: ну знаешь, когда человека увидишь, о нем какое то впечатление складывается.) да и фамилия у него подходящая..
<[koshka]> такой какой то, ни о чем.
<[koshka]> когда мы его впервые увидели =/
<R[`]> высокий у худой?)
<[koshka]> да.. ну это еще куда не шло..
<[koshka]> а про остальное я вообще молчу. про его манеры общения и прочее..
<[koshka]> криптология оказалась не выносимая.
<[koshka]> пойду за кофе
<R[`]> довай
<R[`]> ну нету у парня просто опыта общения с девушками, прокачает ещё, зато умный
<Lorgus> поставил 11.04 и прифигел
<Lorgus> а как в администрирование попасть ????
<VMV> Lorgus, в юнити?)
<Lorgus> и  еще... как сделать что бы было видно запущенные приложения а то по альт таб не оч удобно
<Lorgus> наверно в юнити... фик знает как эта панель называется
<R[`]> :)
<rapidsp> че за gnome-settings-daemon?
<Lorgus> единственный плюс у 11.04 так эт мой древний ноут летать стал
<R[`]> rapidsp: эм... а из нахвания не понятно? О_о
<R[`]> *названия
<VMV> Lorgus, нажми win+a и там набери администрирование
<VMV> вроде так)
<rapidsp> R[`], неа... зачем с таким названием в демонах сидеть да и весь проц кушать :)
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Lorgus: а у метя тормозить стал на Юнити
<Escsun> R[`], http://jumorok.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BC%D1%83-%D1%83-%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%8F-%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%82-%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%B2%D1%83%D1%88%D0%BA%D0%B8.jpg
<R[`]> rapidsp: это ты уже на форуме гномов спрашивай зачем их процесс стал внезапно кушать)))) читал я, известная бага)
<rapidsp> R[`], вот я тоже гдето слышал
<Lorgus> VMV,  набрал ... показывает доступные для установки
<Lorgus> ээээ как все же между окнами переключаться ???
<R[`]> Escsun: ну собственно, это и есть задрот))) хотя знаю одного парня с неодним акком, чар которого 80левел, но с девушкой.. причём познакомился он с ней там же))
<DeLorean_DMC-12> alt+tab
<Lorgus> не не.... не альт таб а мышкой
<DeLorean_DMC-12> ну наверное хоткеи на мыше
<[koshka]> Lorgus: привет)
<rapidsp> Lorgus, мышь в лев-верхний угол?
<Lorgus> [koshka], привет... как сама ?
<[koshka]> Lorgus: все хорошо пока что:) а ты как?
<Lorgus> rapidsp,  ага.. я эт заметил... там отмечены запущенные приложения
<Lorgus> [koshka], жиFF пока и ладно...
<R[`]> а в консольке TOP уже не?
<DeLorean_DMC-12> юзай Htop
<Lorgus> rapidsp,  а как переключатся в запущенной куче фаерфоксоFF
<R[`]> ну htop ставить надо, а top же по дефолту стоит
<Lorgus> лан... спрошу по другому ... как вернуть старые гномовские панели ????
<DeLorean_DMC-12> может в гном перейди?
<rapidsp> Lorgus, в gdm - classic gnome
<Lorgus> ну да.... но как
<DeLorean_DMC-12> логаут
<Lorgus> ясн... щас попробую
<rapidsp> или classic ubuntu... както так...
<XuMuK> ещё один сдалсо))
<XuMuK> юнити побеждает!))
<XuMuK> гг
<R[`]> ))
<XuMuK> юзеров)
<R[`]> не юзеров)
<R[`]> тестеров я бы сказал) до юзера ведь не дорос ещё)
<Lorgus> не... не катит через логаут
<Lorgus> и почему то gnome-desktop  не ставится
<Lorgus> а где кнопка  - свернуть все окна - ???
<DeLorean_DMC-12> win+d
<DeLorean_DMC-12> это же Юнити, тут немного по другому все)
<[koshka]> =/
<Lorgus> плин...
<[koshka]> хорошо у меня 10.04 стоит.) и мне пофиг
<Lorgus> как мышой меж окнами переключаться все же
<Lorgus> [koshka],  ну я вот посмотреть захотел.... теперь уж и сам не рад
<DeLorean_DMC-12> а в низу у тебя что нету панельки?
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Lorgus: а почему ты с ЛивСД не запустился сначала?
<Lorgus> нету панельки внизу
<Lorgus> DeLorean_DMC-12, потому как запустился с флэшки
<Lorgus> лан... ребут
<XuMuK> [koshka], у меня ващще уже не убунта)) да и не у одного меня))...
<[koshka]> :))
<Escsun> XuMuK, эх и зачем в убунту гном3 и юнити запихнули ...
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: да, это лажа, не туда они свернули
<DeLorean_DMC-12> XuMuK: у тя что стоит?
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, в принципе собрать гном2 не сложно но деб пакеты создавать не мое)
<go8765> привет всем. как правильно ставить пакеты из гетдеба?
<DeLorean_DMC-12> go8765: привет
<go8765> у меня онги как-то не хотятставиться...
<XuMuK> Escsun, gnome3 - няшка, ты чо
<Escsun> go8765, dpkg -i file.deb ?)
<XuMuK> DeLorean_DMC-12, arch
<Escsun> XuMuK, ага, особенно когда черный экран мышка и ничего не пашет ))
<DeLorean_DMC-12> XuMuK: ))
<go8765> Escsun: getdeb.net
<Escsun> go8765, я тебе уже дал ответ)
<go8765> Escsun: так там пакет сам даже не скачиваеся
<Escsun> go8765, не ко мне
<go8765> их через apturl открывать надо?
<XuMuK> 2~2~2~2~ÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççç
<XuMuK> ççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççç
<DeLorean_DMC-12> это что?
<rapidsp> красиво
<DeLorean_DMC-12> да
<zloy_maks> упал на клаву
<go8765> XuMuK: нечитабельно о_О
<Escsun> нет химик разлил на клаву какую то химию )
<XuMuK> Ççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççç
<XuMuK> çç
<go8765> XuMuK: опять нечитабельно о_О
<rapidsp> еще пару недель и мы выучим его язык :)
<Escsun> XuMuK, хорош флудить)
<XuMuK> ÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇ
<DeLorean_DMC-12> криптография
<rapidsp> XuMuK, wake up!!!!
<DeLorean_DMC-12> нужно искать закономерность
<go8765> XuMuK: арч взбесился)
<XuMuK> ÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇ
<novns> XuMuK, они шутят, всё читается ок
<zloy_maks> кто нибудь настраивал пидгин на работу с ирц через другой комп?
<XuMuK> sory
<novns> zloy_maks, bnc в руки
<go8765> так что насчёт гетдеба?
<novns> их разных куча есть
<XuMuK> zloy_maks, Макс угадал)
<inkvizitor68sl> novns: znc, всё же.
<Escsun> go8765, я тебе написал ответ выше читай и все поймешь
<inkvizitor68sl> novns: и настраивается на одного юзера намного легче и функциональнее
<novns> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNC_(software)
<novns> что такое znc я не в курсе
<XuMuK> да, тут я соглашусь... сам его юзаю
<Amblnb> Ýòîæ êàêîé ÿçûê? î_Î
<ubuntuhelp> Amblnb! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<XuMuK> novns, а ты B на  Z поменяй
<Amblnb> Этож какой язык? о_О
<novns> XuMuK, а мне плевать, я баунсерами лет десять уж не пользуюсь
<novns> но всё равно спасибо
<go8765> Escsun: ты кроме всего прочего написал- не ко мне... я не могу понять-там нет пакета что бы я делал dpkg -i file.deb. ты знаешь что такое getdeb.net ?
<inkvizitor68sl> novns: ну тебе то плевать, а советы ты плохие даешь =)
<Escsun> go8765, конечно знаю
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле, я бы тоже не пользовался баунсером, если бы не знал про ZNC
<inkvizitor68sl> ибо BNC уныл
<novns> Amblnb - бот, что ли?
<inkvizitor68sl> и бесполезен
<Amblnb> novns: кто?
<go8765> Escsun: ну и как я по-твоему должен оттуда деб выкачать?
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<inkvizitor68sl> они либо наглеют, либо самизнаетечто
<DeLorean_DMC-12> inkvizitor68sl: ))
<Escsun> go8765, чет оно на xdg сильно завязано в общем гемор
<Escsun> go8765, хотя нет
<XuMuK> надо спать идти, а то я на клаву падаю...
<zloy_maks> береги голову
<Escsun> go8765, http://paste.pro/1871534
<Escsun> go8765, читай с того же сайта
<XuMuK> zloy_maks, я не высоко)
<inkvizitor68sl> чтото на гетдебе ничего хорошего нету, кстати
<Escsun> go8765, и у тебя они будут в репе
<Escsun> go8765, и сможешь как обычно поставить
<go8765> Escsun: я какбэ это уже сделал, но в репе не всё появилось
<Vasja> а в каком файле убунта хранит настройки разрешения экрана?
<Escsun> go8765, ну тогда хз ...
<go8765> Escsun: вот что при апдейте пишет В кэше http://archive.getdeb.net natty-getdeb Release
<go8765> и то же самое для i386 Packages
<go8765> чё значит - в кеше ?
 * go8765 говорит ау
<inkvizitor68sl> ууууу
<inkvizitor68sl> ауууу
<inkvizitor68sl> я тебя всё равно найдууууу
<inkvizitor68sl> Ау-ау-ау, эге-гей
<inkvizitor68sl> Господи, какой я только фигни в детстве не слушал(
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: почему пакеты из гетдеба не ставятся ?
<inkvizitor68sl> УМВР
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: а почему могут не работать?
<go8765> при обновлениипишет что его ппа - в кеше...
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: та что это может быть?
<go8765> upd
<go8765> http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/3127/stjerm041.png чего оно так пишет ?
<novns> go8765, а эти источники включены?
<novns> идите в настройки апта и проверьте
<go8765> novns:  они включены вроде...
<novns> вроде?
<go8765> novns: http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/292/042w.png
<go8765>  и синаптик при запуске пишет WARNING: can not get name for '<TextBuffer object at 0x89ee11c (GtkTextBuffer at 0x871a550)>'
<go8765> в консоле
<go8765> novns: ну чё это может быть ?
<novns> что именно-то?
<novns> в первом скриншоте игнорируются источники дропобокса
<novns> во втором их нет
<novns> проверьте, стоит для них галочка или нет
<go8765_P> novns: о_О я один скрин присылал
<go8765_P> novns: и в нём нет дропбокса
<novns> два
<go8765_P> novns: один
<novns> <go8765> http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/3127/stjerm041.png чего оно так пишет ?
<novns> <go8765> novns: http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/292/042w.png
<Escsun> навешают левых источников и потом ничего не пашет ..
<go8765_P> novns: а этот... меня гетдеб интересует а не дропбокс)
<go8765_P> novns:  из него не ставятся пакеты...
<Lorgus> uniti победил
<go8765_P> Escsun: не ворчи)
<novns> значит надо пойти и вручную проверить, есть они там или нет
<Lorgus> теперь вопрос.... как переместить кнопки закрытия, сворачивания окна слева на право
<novns> там может пакетов никаких нет в репозитории
<go8765> novns:  в гетдебе?
<go8765> novns:  там должны быть пакеты
<novns> проверить
<go8765> novns:  проверить в etc/apt/soursec?
<go8765> *sources
<go8765> novns: как это проверить?
<skai> http://danielfsousa.deviantart.com/art/Natty-Ubuntu-by-danielfsousaa-210012306
<go8765> помогите кто-то с гетдебом...
<go8765> почему иак : http://paste.ubuntu.com/625843/ ?
<Escsun> go8765, оу жесть)
<Escsun> go8765, у меня всего 2 репа но они полностью все это заменяют )
 * go8765 понял что ему никто не хочет помочь и собирается уходить...
<novns> go8765, вы хоить пробовали проверить сами?
<novns> *хоть
<go8765_P> novns:  что именно попробовал ?
<novns> Игн http://archive.getdeb.net natty-getdeb InRelease
<novns> вот эта строка вас смущает?
<novns> пробовали вручную в браузере пройти по этой ссылке?
<go8765_P> novns: судя по  http://paste.ubuntu.com/625843/ не только это уже...
<novns> и проверить, какие там есть пакеты
<novns> подсказываю, по той ссылке сейчас ничего нет вообще
<novns> остальные сами проверьте, какие там есть пакеты
<go8765_P> novns:  я уже вижу Recovering services...
<go8765_P> Thanks for your patience.
<novns> и что, сложно было самому давным давно проверить?
<go8765_P> novns:  я просто с этим никогда не сталкивался ...
<novns> а для чего вам природа подарила мозг?
<go8765_P> novns:  я воспользовался им в меру возможностей - проверил в источниках синаптика и в sources
<go8765_P> novns:  в любом случае - спс за помощь)
<novns> не за что
<Lorgus> вопрос....что определеноо вайном как диск С:
<go8765> novns:  а что с остальными гнорами - я проверил - они живы
<go8765> Lorgus: это простой вопрос - ты сможешь найти на него ответ сам
<novns> go8765, например, какой именно игнор?
<Lorgus> а вот и нифига не получается...
<go8765> novns: есть одно ппа, к примеру, пакеты которого не показываются в синаптике
<Lorgus> ааааа.... кажись дошло
<go8765> novns: ppa:gnomenu-team/ppa
<novns> Lorgus, winecfg показывает список алиасов
<go8765> novns:  это ппа есть в источниках. но пакет gnomenu  я не могу поставить - его не находит
<novns> go8765 в длинной простыне с игнорами этот ppa не упоминается
<novns> наверняка, потому что не включен
<go8765_P> novns:  тогда почему он не указывается если http://paste.ubuntu.com/625855/
<go8765> novns: минутку... пока стоп/отбой
<go8765> novns:  вот что пишет - http://paste.ubuntu.com/625858/
<alinysik_90> всем привет
<go8765> novns:  почему так?
<go8765> alinysik_90: привет
<novns> go8765, http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnomenu-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<alinysik_90> может кто помочь?  пытаюсь установить дрова на сетевую карточку а у меня проблема( не хочет компилироватся(
<alinysik_90> 8139too.c:106:26: fatal error: linux/config.h: Нет такого файла или каталога
<novns> go8765, из этой ссылки понятно почему?
<go8765> novns:  нет пакета для нати)
<go8765> novns:  а как отсюда его поставить,? http://www.getdeb.net/software/GnoMenu
<go8765> novns:  сори
<go8765> там тоже нет версии для нати
<go8765> спс за помощь)
<alinysik_90> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=156464.0 посоветуйте пожалуйста!!
<alinysik_90> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=156464.0 пожалуйста помогите
<novns> alinysik_90, надо пакет с исхожнымт текстами ядра установить
<novns> или только заголовков достаточноЮ не помню
<novns> linux-headers для начала
<alinysik_90> блин так что по другому никак?
<alinysik_90> (
<alinysik_90> а если при переутановке он сам не установит драйвер?
<novns> alinysik_90, не надо лезть в приваты
<novns> alinysik_90, зачем вам переставлять систему?
<novns> вам не хватает linux/config.h, так поставьбте пакет, в котором этот файл лежит
<alinysik_90> я просто даже незнаю как это сделать(
<alinysik_90> а как его найти
<Lorgus> клева все же что в qbittorent есть поимк по торрентам
<novns> запустите синаптик
<Lorgus> поиск
<alinysik_90> а искать в нём что именно?
<novns> linux-headers
<novns> могу ошибаться с названием
<alinysik_90> в makefile было изначально NEW_INCLUDE_PATH = /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-8/include/
<nand> в компе к одному контроллеру подключены 2 sata  диска: на 120Гб и на 1Тб. Не видит жестак на Тб. Куда копать?
<alinysik_90> я посомтрела в папке этой /usr/src/ и увидела там только linux-headers
<novns> тогда эти драйвера могут вообще не собраться
<novns> они для древней версии ядра
<alinysik_90> потому что для старого...((( блин(
<alinysik_90> спасибо(
<novns> и с чего вы взяли, что их надо собирпать вообще?
<novns> ядро просто так не поддерживает что ли?
<alinysik_90> я вставила сетевую карту, и врубила комп
<alinysik_90> и ifconfig показал только eth0 старую сетевую
<alinysik_90> а новую нет(
<novns> а в настройках network-manager она не появилась?
<nand> novns: если ifconfig ее не видит с чего ее NM видить должен?
<novns> nand, ifconfig не показывает неактивированные интерфейсы
<novns> man ifconfig
<alinysik_90> щас постараюсь найти его...(
<go8765> Escsun: у тебя арч?
<Escsun> go8765, угу
<nand> novns: у меня в компе две сетевухи. eth0 и eth1. В /etc/network/interfaces о eth1 ни слова. Но ifconfig не стесняется его упомянуть
<Escsun> go8765, стоит на пк уже 3-й год и на нетбуке 2-й год)
<go8765> Escsun:  тинт2 ?
<Escsun> go8765, тинт2 это панель))
<Escsun> go8765, причем тут арч?
<go8765> Escsun: ты панелью какой пользуешься - тинт2 ?
<Escsun> угу тинт2
<go8765> Escsun: к ней как-то можно присобачить меню ?
<Escsun> go8765, зачем оно надо?
<Escsun> go8765, вообще можно
<go8765> Escsun: как7
<Escsun> go8765, но это для вмов
<Escsun> go8765, у де свои есть панели
<go8765> Escsun: я какбэ всех названий приложений не помню просто...
<Escsun> go8765, я как бы тоже)
<go8765> Escsun: вм - это?
<go8765> де-это?
<Escsun> go8765, поищи в гугле что такое wm и что такое de и их особенности
<go8765> Escsun: что такое вм и де ?
<go8765> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> не могу мониторы выбрать*
<inkvizitor68sl> >_<
<go8765> Escsun: такбы и сказал что виндоу менеджер и десктоп энвайрнмент)
<Sergey_IT> Escsun, воспитываешь? Может банометом? )
<Escsun> go8765, ну надо же что бы ты хоть что нибудь пользователи сами делали
<Escsun> глядишь проблем станет меньше
<Escsun> ну в общем поняли)
<go8765> Escsun:  так как ты гоаоришь меню к тинт2 прилепить можно ?
<Escsun> go8765, не пробивал но сейчас посмотрю
<DenSpirit> альт+Ф1 переключает в первую консоль, без нажатия Ctrl! как вернуть?
<inkvizitor68sl> цитирую: Из-за нестандартного разрешения экрана (1366x768) это самая неудачная модель из всех ЖК-мониторов встречавшаяся нам когда-либо.
<skai> жа лан
<inkvizitor68sl> когда идиотов выкинут из маркета ?
<skai> у мну такое разрешение
<inkvizitor68sl> с каких пор оно стало нестандартным)?
<Escsun> go8765, я конечно тока одного не понимаю)
<inkvizitor68sl> блин, я заколебался мониторы выбирать ><
<go8765> Escsun: &
<inkvizitor68sl> уже даже 2х1900х1200 не хочу >_<
<Escsun> go8765, для чего оно надо то?
<Escsun> go8765, во многих вмах типа бокса вызов меню правым кликом по рабочему столу
<Escsun> go8765, в гноме 2 так же можно настроить ...
<DenSpirit> решение проблемы нашел, нужно удалять console-cyrilic
<R[`]> inkvizitor68sl: я вообще за квадратные, стали выпускать какието приплюснутые
<rapidsp> а в команде mail както можно поле from задать?
<rapidsp> а то непонятно, откуда оно берется
<inkvizitor68sl> rapidsp: твойuser@hostname оно берется
<go8765> Escsun: опенбокса меню ещё настроить надо и там нет иконок
<Escsun> go8765, омг они не нужны запомни)
<rapidsp> inkvizitor68sl: ага при установке я его сконфигурил криво, терь оно мне его с двумя собаками выдает :) а куда записало непонятно
<Escsun> go8765, вот тебе нравиться когда 1 иконка в разы больше размером чем другая?
<nand> inkvizitor68sl:  посмотри в сторону Benq v серии, у меня например V2200, недорогой добротный моник
<Escsun> go8765, 1 16х16 другая 24х24
<Escsun> go8765, и в меню убого выглядит такое
<inkvizitor68sl> nand: вертикально ставится? VGA + HDMI или DVI есть?
<go8765> Escsun:  это ты о чём сейчас?
<Escsun> go8765, о том что если иконки будут разного размера меню будет кривое до ужасов
<Sergey_IT> go8765, не мешай! Отойди и слушай... ))
<Escsun> go8765, не все приложения используют иконки из стандартного набора, есть и сторонние ...
<nand> inkvizitor68sl:  vga + HDMI, ща  у меня чз HDMI работает, вертикально не поставишь, тока если купишь крепежку и на стенку повешаешь)
<Escsun> go8765, но вообще
<Escsun> go8765, в pekwm можно иконки вставлять в меню
<Escsun> go8765, вот тому пример
<Escsun>   Entry = "Emacs" { Icon = "emacs.png"; Actions = "Exec $TERM -title emacs -e emacs -nw &" }
<inkvizitor68sl> фигово, что вертикально не поставишь... ) у меня стол не такой горомадный, чтобы ноут и 2 fullhd умещать
<lera> здрасти уважаемые! подскажите где скачать третьих героев? шоб под линь?) или вообще ресурсы с игрушками?заранее благодарна
<Escsun> lera, могу одно посоветовать
<inkvizitor68sl> lera: третьи герои прекрасно работают в вбоксе.
<inkvizitor68sl> а вообще
<Escsun> lera, я и сам играю в 3-х героев
<inkvizitor68sl> !win
<ubuntuhelp> Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, бокс не нужен для этого ))
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, он кушает 2-5 % проца на нетбуке ..
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, и  это под вайном ..
<inkvizitor68sl> аы
<Escsun> а бокс с осью + герои в разы больше
<nand> inkvizitor68sl: понятно, у меня стол тож мелкий угловой, старый 15'' NEC хочу на стену повешать чтоб на уровне были
<inkvizitor68sl> ну у меня дыхание смери не завелись
<Escsun> + герои HD
<lera> надо имено под линукс... а то не интересно... :)
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, полное собрание )
<Escsun> lera, под линукс герои убогие
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<Escsun> lera, 1 компания, русский перевод машинный, графика 800х600
<inkvizitor68sl> я себе нашел хороший монитор
<inkvizitor68sl> 17к стоит
<inkvizitor68sl> плак
<Escsun> lera, у меня же можно поставить любую графику хоть 1920х1200 для героев
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле не то чтобы дорого, но выкидывать 34к за рабочее место, где я даже не каждый день бываю...
<lera> да йопт... я ж не просила рассказывать какие они и как работают... я спросила хде :)
<Escsun> lera, есть 1 торрент
<Escsun> lera, до сих пор жив
<lera> оке, пойду искать
<Escsun> lera, погоди
<Escsun> lera, сейчас покажу скрин)
<go8765> lera: в привате посмотри
<Escsun> lera, http://itmages.ru/image/view/210237/7ee9c5a8
<Escsun> lera, я очень сомневаюсь что на 800х600 классно играть на больших мониках или нетбуках ...
<go8765> Escsun:  так я так и не понял - можно завести меню с тинт2 или нет...
<Escsun> go8765, не это убрали, так как оно не кому не надо
<Escsun> go8765, никто им не пользуется
<lera> я в уфо первое играю с удовольствием и не жалуюсь)))
<Escsun> lera, ну это другое совсем)
<Escsun> а когда есть возможность ..
<lera> мне 800х600 праздник и настольгия
<Escsun> да кстати герои нативные кушали 18-27 % проца не понятно почему
<Escsun> тут они под вином еще и с HD идут быстрее чем нативные )
<Escsun> в общем что то не так
<Escsun> lera, о еще забыл сказать
<Escsun> lera, нативные герои каждые 10-15 мин вылетали с ошибками разного хар-ка
<Escsun> lera, многие на это жаловались
<inkvizitor68sl> от расфлудился_
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<lera> у меня под вайном встают после заставки(((
<Escsun> lera, полное собрание скачай
<Escsun> lera, у меня версия вайна 1.3.20
<lera> ща скачаю ща старкрафт и буду щаслифа)))
<lera> у мну та же версия
<go8765> lera: http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=193072
<lera> 10х за ссылку)
<Escsun> lera, + еще есть https://sites.google.com/site/heroes3hd/
<Escsun> lera, но это для вайна ток
<lera> так я и сижу под вайном
<Escsun> lera, 4000х4000 мах разрешение )
<go8765> lera: там вообще много чего для вайна есть
<Escsun> lera, там сначала надо скачать HoMM3 HD 2.90f и потом обновления
<go8765> Escsun: а гном панель в опенбокс - это сильно извращённо будет ?
<Escsun> go8765, как хочешь
<Escsun> go8765, но она не нужна вообще если ты тока globalmenu не используешь
<Escsun> как в маке
<go8765> Escsun: мне тинт2 нравится, но без меню... хотелосьбы менюшку
<Escsun> go8765, для чего она в боксе там
<Escsun> go8765, obconf и obmenu поставил и забыл
<go8765> Escsun: вендопривычка
<Escsun> go8765, отвыкай )
<go8765> кнопка пуцк
<go8765> Escsun:  евть один вариант - но он на пионе и подтормпживает соответственно...
<lera> всем спасибо :) :-*
<Escsun> go8765, зачем изобретать и уродовать православный опенбокс?
<Escsun> велосипед смысле)
<go8765> Escsun:  затем что мне меню надо!
<Escsun> go8765, оно там есть
<go8765> с иконками и как в гноме ?
<go8765> Escsun: по разделам всё разложено
<R[`]> кстати, кто-нибудь делал анимированные иконки на рабочем столе?)
<vdrandom> анимированные интерфейсы - зло
<vdrandom> ничего не должно двигаться, пульсировать или дёргаться, если ты сам это не двигаешь, тыкаешь или дёргаешь
<R[`]> ога, работай в консоли тогда)
<vdrandom> вот ты не поверишь :
<vdrandom> :)
<[Raiden]> да не такое уж, ели в кассу. если при наведении мыши только , то наверное забавно.
<[Raiden]> )
<vdrandom> [Raiden], ну вот какбе да, реакция на действия пользователя, а не само по себе
<R[`]> ну я люблю консоль, но не всю же жизнь в ней сидеть.
<[Raiden]> типа как в доках
<[Raiden]> консоль можно юзать прямиком из гуи
<R[`]> ну ладно, анимированные иконки это извращение. А вот HTML вместо обоев рабочего стола можно?
<vdrandom> няшные терминалы няшные :)
<[Raiden]> видео можно, хтмл незнаю
<Escsun> Куда я попал)
<R[`]> про видея я знаю
<Escsun> уже hmtl страницы на рабочий стол хотят)
<R[`]> дык интерактивненько
<R[`]> в винде я забацал помню нехилую такую систему на рабочем столе
<vdrandom> ммм
<[Raiden]> была ещё програмка xwinwrap с помощью ей можно скринсейверы пускать на столе
<vdrandom> браузер разверни на весь экран :)
<R[`]> браезер это браузер)
<vdrandom> я уже не помню, какие у меня обоины дома и на работе
<Escsun> [Raiden], можно и через скрипт)
<vdrandom> я их за окнами не вижу просто
<R[`]> ну я вижу, потому что работаю со всеми 4-мя сторонами куба/рабочими столами
<[Raiden]> лол, темы для нокии http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/improve-the-style-of-your-nokia-phone-with-an-ubuntu-unity-theme/
<R[`]> вот печально что нельзя вместо куба какой-нибудь другой многогранник использовать
<vdrandom> S60, бе :(
<vdrandom> для моего олдфажного S40 не сделали
<Escsun> [Raiden], я эту ссылку уже вижу за сегодня раза 20))
<vdrandom> R[`], разве
<vdrandom> ?
<Escsun> go8765, http://buntu.ru/index.php?option=com_myblog&show=tint2.html&Itemid=57
<Escsun> go8765, на счет тинт2 )
<vdrandom> я точно помню, что в компизе делал и шестигранник, и плоскую хреновину с двумя столами
<[Raiden]> R[`]: можно цилиндр или шарик сделать , и вроде из 5 столов уже не совсем куб. Только фигня это. экспо, скале и десктоп валл юзабельней
<vdrandom> я с куба не проникся, когда пользовался виртуальными десктопами
<R[`]> мне просто удобно юзать куб. правда 2 грани не рабочие... вот это пИчаль
<vdrandom> для ориентирования экспо удобнее, а для перемещения окон слайд - эстетичнее
<go8765> Escsun: и что ты мне хртел этим сказать ?)
<go8765> *хотел
<[Raiden]> в кде все грани юзаются, если склероз не подводит, только это не на пользу пошло.
<R[`]> цилиндр не тру. Вообще было бы круто плоскость куб, у которого по 4 раб стола на грань... ну это чисто дял таких извращенцев как я
<R[`]> [Raiden]: Хм... не видел такого.
<[Raiden]> в кедах у меня тоже экспо + скале + слайды типа десктоп вала
<R[`]> ну впрочем у меня и не кеды
<[Raiden]> Эффекты правда зовутся по другому )
<go8765> Escsun:  у меня она давно уже перелопачено
 * vdrandom в винде... а там даже виртуальных десктопов не прикручено.
<go8765> vdrandom: есть варианты
<vdrandom> они все ставятся отдельно
<rapidsp> в какую сторону сгуглить шоб писмо из скрипта отправить?
<[Raiden]> если в десктоп валл убрать полоску со столами и немного ползунки подвигать настройки. столы плавненько , но быстро сменяются.
<Escsun> rapidsp, http://theos.in/shell-scripting/send-mail-bash-script/
<[Raiden]> хотя какая разница какая анимация, главное что бы удобно было
<[Raiden]> до композитных вм я столы почти не юзал.
<rapidsp> Escsun: спасибо, чет не катит ... на все потуги говорит что defferred
<Escsun> rapidsp, оО ?
<Escsun> rapidsp, а ну проверю )
<R[`]> эх
<Escsun> rapidsp, хотя там кое чего не хватает
<Escsun> rapidsp, mail -s "subject" user_name@email_address.com < email_file
<Escsun> rapidsp, не все равно не то
<vdrandom> rapidsp, а откуда куда шлёшь?
<vdrandom> и что в причинах отказа обозначается?
<Escsun> rapidsp, во нашел
<rapidsp> vdrandom: вышеописанным способо ваще никак не ругается, просто не доходит :)
<Escsun> чего то тормоза
<Escsun> rapidsp, http://pastebin.com/v0JViMZ9
<[Raiden]> http://batsov.com/Linux/Windows/Rant/2011/06/11/linux-desktop-experience-killing-linux-on-the-desktop.html
<[Raiden]> )
<rapidsp> sSMTP[14941]: Unable to locate mail
<[Raiden]> Чел рассказал не кривя душой всю правду о линукс
<Escsun> [Raiden], много букофф
<rapidsp> казалось бы простенькая задачка...
<Escsun> rapidsp, а нет )
<Escsun> [Raiden], интересно то за ДЕ он использовал))
<rapidsp> sendmail чтоле покурить
<Escsun> [Raiden], видимо какой нить юнити или гном3))
<Escsun> [Raiden], а не гном3))
<rapidsp> аа..... чтоб одну строчку себе ж отправить....... ))))))
<DenSpirit> автозагрузка в ubuntu 11.04 влияет на консоль?
<DenSpirit> например,если я поставлю в автозагрузку setupcon, у меня будут изменения в консоли?
<Escsun> [Raiden], ати он не осилил)
<go8765> DenSpirit: что ты имеешьввиду?
<go8765> хз
<DenSpirit> go8765:лады, буду пробовать
<Escsun> [Raiden], cтранно он не осилил спящий режим )))
<Escsun> [Raiden], но все же в нем есть доля правды это флеш плеер и hd приходиться сначала скачивать потом смотреть ..
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: автозагрузка только на граф сессию влияет. Читай про rc.local или читай какой из конфигов баш только при логине читает
<[Raiden]> вроде бы .profile
<DenSpirit> аригато^^
<[Raiden]> вообще слетать не должно - погугли )
<[Raiden]> у мну кирилица в консоли есть
<[Raiden]> или по крайней мере была когда я там был последний раз
<DenSpirit> [Raiden]: все квадратами
<[Raiden]> а покажи /etc/default/console-setup
<DenSpirit> [Raiden]: ставил console-cyrillic, все было нормально, пока он не начал переключать на консоль по альт+Фномер, без ctrl
<[Raiden]> не, консоле кириллик не нужен
<DenSpirit>  [Raiden]: пришлось снести и искать другие способы
<[Raiden]> файлик выше покажи
<DenSpirit> много закомментировано, я в него лазил, и через dpkg-reconfigure пробовал. of
<DenSpirit> # Change to "yes" and setupcon will explain what is being doing
<DenSpirit> VERBOSE_OUTPUT="no"
<DenSpirit> # Setup these consoles.  Most people do not need to change this.
<DenSpirit> ACTIVE_CONSOLES="/dev/tty[1-6]"
<DenSpirit> # Put here your encoding.  Valid charmaps are: UTF-8 ARMSCII-8 CP1251
<DenSpirit> # CP1255 CP1256 GEORGIAN-ACADEMY GEORGIAN-PS IBM1133 ISIRI-3342
<DenSpirit> # ISO-8859-1 ISO-8859-2 ISO-8859-3 ISO-8859-4 ISO-8859-5 ISO-8859-6
<[Raiden]> ох блин, когдаж они привыкнут
<greenpower> Ребят кто нить знает где взяти предустановки для эквалайзера в Audacious
<go8765_P> он русские шрифты поставить хотел
<go8765_P> ?
<DenSpirit> меня кинуло сразу после того, как я файл выдал
<Escsun> DenSpirit, дык правильно
<Escsun> DenSpirit, зачем флудить
<DenSpirit> я понял почему
<go8765_P> !paste | DenSpirit
<ubuntuhelp> DenSpirit: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<go8765_P> я это сделал)
<Escsun> [Raiden], кстати надо убрать paste.org.ru (его не существует уже)
<DenSpirit> аригато
<Escsun> [Raiden], а не
<go8765_P> DenSpirit: ты русские шрифты в консоли поставить хочешь?
<Escsun> [Raiden], есть до сих пор)
<Escsun> [Raiden], ололо ogr ... )
<DenSpirit> go8765_P: да, он вместо их квадраты пишет. помогала setupcon, хотел в автозагрузку поставить
<go8765_P> DenSpirit: 2 сека
<DenSpirit> ждем....
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: так не получится
<[Raiden]> на мой похоже?
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?59ptv2
<DenSpirit> аналогично,только шрифт просто терминус
<Escsun> [Raiden], да но это
<Escsun> [Raiden], а все ок)
<Escsun> я думал у него нету терминуса
<[Raiden]> ясно, фиг знает тогда. А /etc/inputrc сам не менял случайно?
<[Raiden]> хотя это только на ввод влияет
<[Raiden]> вроде
<[Raiden]> у меня жирный т.к. 1680х в реал консоли )
<DenSpirit> не менял
<DenSpirit> даже специально на дату последнего изменения посмотрел
<[Raiden]> фиг знает тогда, абудут идеи - крикну
<[Raiden]> или писани на форум
<rapidsp> еееа! получилося...
<Escsun> rapidsp, м?)
<Escsun> rapidsp, завел таки?)
<DenSpirit> там тема есть уже
<rapidsp> ога
<rapidsp> Escsun: relayhost = smtp.bk.ru
<rapidsp> в постфиксе
<DenSpirit> попробую в rc.local строчку setupcon добавить
<go8765_P> DenSpirit: потерял где-то... позавчера себе это сделал..
<DenSpirit> go8765_P: я ща в rc.local добавил setupcon
<DenSpirit> перегружусь
<DenSpirit> кст, как без прав рута из консоли компьютер выключить?
<vdrandom> есть длинная команда для дбуса
<vdrandom> если он запущен :)
<DenSpirit> угу
<vdrandom> ещё иногда ctrl+alt+del помогает, емнип
<DenSpirit> лады, будем через гуй
<vdrandom> но не ручаюсь
<greenpower> У кого есть сертификат LPI?
<go8765_P> DenSpirit:  вспомнил - 2 сека
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: а видеокарта у тебя какая?
<[Raiden]> может у меня кирилица жива т.к. фреймбуфер настроен, вместо кмс
<[Raiden]> гг
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: а видеокарта у тебя какая?
<go8765_P> DenSpirit:  ты ту ещё?
<DenSpirit> теперь да
<DenSpirit> я перезарузился
<DenSpirit> geforce 9800
<DenSpirit> добавление setupcon помогло
<[Raiden]> попробуй намутить вот это, там линк на скрипт, но лучше то что описано. Может быть то что у меня фреймбуфер настроен не сбивает кирилицу
<[Raiden]> http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2010/10/blog-post.html
<[Raiden]> хотя бред скорее всего
<HACTEHbKA> XuMuK òû âñåãäà òóò =)
<ubuntuhelp> HACTEHbKA! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<HACTEHbKA> Ìëÿÿÿ
<Escsun> HACTEHbKA, ...
<go8765> DenSpirit: ты тут ещё?
<HACTEHbKA> Äà áëèí êîäèðîâêà ñëåòàåò.. Êàæäûéðàç íóæíî ìåíÿòü
<ubuntuhelp> HACTEHbKA! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<HACTEHbKA> 6JI9
<DenSpirit> [Raiden]: у меня груб и так вроде в 1680* стартует *SCRATCH*
<go8765> DenSpirit:  а то у меня лаги начались и я вылетаю постоянно
<HACTEHbKA> éöó
<ubuntuhelp> HACTEHbKA! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<go8765> DenSpirit:  вот что мне помогло  http://starl1te.wordpress.com/2007/12/08/%D1%80%D1%83%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%84%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F-%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B8-%D0%B2-ubuntu/
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> тогда незнаю
<go8765> DenSpirit:  причём там иногда советы очень разняться - ты сначала попробуй то что в топике - а потом то что в коментах
<HACTEHbKA> й
<[Raiden]> ну пусть будет setupcon , хотя странно )
<HACTEHbKA> Наконец то
<inkvizitor68sl> республика коми
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вот опять )
<go8765> DenSpirit:  так у тебя получяилось ?
<DenSpirit> go8765: я в консоли набирал setupcon и русская начиналась нормально отображаться
<DenSpirit> go8765: добавил setupcon в rc.local и все сработало норм
<greenpower> !pastebun
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pastebun'
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<greenpower> !pastebin
<ubuntuhelp> pastebin — это сервис для показа больших текстов, чтобы Вам не флудить на канале. Ubuntu pastebin на http://paste.ubuntu.com (убедитесь, что вы даете нам URL для вашего паста)
<go8765> DenSpirit: ну если опять слетит - запиши себе гденить линк мой
<HACTEHbKA> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<DenSpirit> go8765: я в opera link сохраню
<go8765> DenSpirit:  просто у меня сетапкрон менял шрифт и ещё какую-то каку делал... уже не помню какую
<go8765> поэтому пришлось нагуглить это
<DenSpirit> go8765: man setupcon там вроде можно отключить смену каки
<[Raiden]> в описании выше vga=789 может не сработать. Или не так  как думается.
<[Raiden]> )
<DenSpirit> через аргументы к сетапкону
<c10h16> У меня та же проблема с русскими буквами в консоли. Помогает service console-cyrillic start Возможно скрипт не выполняется при загрузке системы. Как проверить?
<[Raiden]> э...
<Escsun> c10h16, а как на счет в /etc/rc.local ?
<DenSpirit> c10h16: посмотри в центре приложений boot-up manager (sudo apt-get install bum)
<lamer258[web]> ребята не подскажете, подключил телек через hdmi к буку и по умолчанию 50герц разверстка, можно в настройках поставить 75. это будет работать?
<[Raiden]> я не ставил консоле кириллик, это старый костыль ненужный
<[Raiden]> у меня сразу есть русский в консоли
<[Raiden]> Ну или я чего-то не улавливаю )
<lamer258[web]> ?
<DenSpirit> [Raiden]: у тебя natty?
<Sergey_IT> console-cyr* не тру вэй
<[Raiden]> да
<lamer258[web]> ребята не подскажете, подключил телек через hdmi к буку и по умолчанию 50герц разверстка, можно в настройках поставить 75. это будет работать?
<Escsun> go8765, как ты проблему решил с вичатом ?))
<go8765> Escsun: лаги всмысле?
<DenSpirit> console-cyrillic работает, но разрешает из иксов в консоль переключаться по альт+Фномер, поэтому проблемы с альт+ф2 и подобными командами
<Sergey_IT> есть старая тема http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=3538.105
<Escsun> go8765, не)
<Escsun> go8765, установкой)
<Escsun> go8765, ты ж так яро не хотел ставить из оф сайта)
<go8765> Escsun:  а какая проблемма была? о_О проблема была с ппа но не с установкой...
<go8765> я потом сдался и поставил с сайта
<go8765> но это была не проблема.
<go8765> вот лаги - это проблема
<Escsun> go8765, лаг существует всегда независимо от того хочешь ты это или нет)
<go8765> Escsun: ну а как правильно сказать - большой лаг?
<Escsun> go8765, что ты понимаешь под большим то?))
<c10h16> Прикольно. В Boot-Up Manager нет такого сервиса - console-cyrillic И он сам по-русски не умеет, кракозябры отображает вместо букв в колонке description
<go8765> Escsun: ну когда меня из чата выкидывает
<Escsun> go8765, это уже не лаг)
<greenpower> Ребят как установить и настроить DHCP сервер?
<poporul> у кого-нибудь была проблема с вичатом: при загрузке пишет что не может загрузить модули, т.к. они уже загружены. В принципе все работает, но все же
<victor0000> greenpower: пакета dhcp3-server
<greenpower> victor0000: ок, спс
<Escsun> poporul, все просто
<Escsun> poporul, доставь нужные пакеты
<Escsun> poporul, дело в том что у тебя собран вичат там с поддержкой например perl, python
<DenSpirit> один парень из совсем другого места пишет, что у него при установке ubuntu 10.10 gparted не видит виндовых разделов, видит просто неразмеченные 500гб. если устанавливается через wubi, то она ругается,что не найдена точка монтирования.
<Escsun> poporul, у тебя не хватает этих пакетов хз какие у тебя модули напиши
<go8765> poporul: это похоже на то что ты пытаешься второй вичат запустить
<DenSpirit> у него случаем не битый дистрибутив?
<Escsun> go8765, нет
<go8765> Escsun: а что - если не лаг (см.выше)
<Escsun> go8765, разрыв )
<go8765> Escsun:  сеть не рвётся
<Escsun> go8765, сеть то сеть
<Escsun> go8765, но ты не тока от сети зависишь
<go8765> просто пинг большой .  там пров намудрил с трасировкой что-то походу
<go8765> Escsun:  я тебы прошу: не говори загадками
<Escsun> go8765, пров не мог ...
<go8765> Escsun:  короче во время трасировки есть места с пингом 250
<go8765> а может и больше
<Escsun> go8765, что бы добраться до сервера надо преодолеть маршрут
<Escsun> go8765, ну и?
<Escsun> при 1.2к не рвет )
<Escsun> 1200 то есть
<go8765> ну а больше 250 вроде выкидывает, не?
<go8765> хз
<Escsun> go8765, не выкидывает
<Escsun> go8765, если у того сервера с которым ты соединен проблемы со связью
<go8765> я хнаю что у меня трабл,. а вот почему он - это дела прова
<Escsun> go8765, то тебя тоже будет выкидывать
<Escsun> go8765, да не прова это у нас одинаковый про укртелеком
<go8765> с фринодом что-ли?
<Escsun> пров*
<Escsun> и фринод тут не причем
<Escsun> иначе бы все летали
<go8765> Escsun:  я им вчера скрины трасировки и пинга послал
<go8765> пусть смотрят
<go8765> завтра должны сказать что-то
<Escsun> go8765, у меня трассировка проходит за 1 сек даже меньше)
<Escsun> go8765, вот тока тут большой пинг 195.5.5.200 (195.5.5.200)  30.828 ms  46.804 ms  265.284 m
<Escsun> go8765, остальной низкий везде
<poporul> Escsun: модули их штук 7-8. irc, alias, logger и т.д.
<Escsun> poporul, не ты покажи как ругается
<go8765> Escsun: я почему пакеты теряться погут?
<Escsun> poporul, на что)
<Escsun> go8765, у много проблем
<Escsun> go8765, у тебя может быть даже кабель битый
<Escsun> go8765, пинг конечно у меня не ахти с торрентом
<poporul> Escsun: http://cl.ly/7ZEY
<go8765> Escsun: z gjlj;le lj pfdnhf?/ f nfv dblyj ,eltn
<go8765> я подожду до завтра а там видно будет
<Escsun> poporul, понял
<Escsun> poporul, ты собирал сам вичат?
<poporul> Escsun: нет, через macport
<Escsun> poporul, у тебя просто он каким то образом загружает 2 раза одни и те же модули
<Escsun> poporul, поставь оф )
<Escsun> poporul, или удали их вообще от туда
<poporul> Escsun: то что он грузит 2 раза подряд одно и тоже это понятно)
<Escsun> go8765, http://rghost.net/10685311/image.png
<Escsun> go8765, я не понимаю какие у тебя могут быть проблемы )
<Escsun> go8765, у меня даже на 10к пакетов 0 потерь
<Escsun> go8765, может у тебя что то с кабелем просто
<Escsun> go8765, у меня на старом кабеле повреждение было и проблемы были разные
<[Raiden]> тут кто-то линк давал , там CODESET="Uni1" в консоле сетап - так у меня тоже квадраты
<[Raiden]> с CODESET="Uni2" ок
<Escsun> go8765, пришлось пережать его и все норм было)
<[Raiden]> Или я что-то ещё не учел )
<[Raiden]> короче втопку граждане, бесят квадраты - делайте LANG=C progname
<Escsun> [Raiden], у меня вообще глобально это)
<[Raiden]> или не лезте в консоль когда не надо ) , ест ьгном терминал
<Escsun> [Raiden], не люблю русский в программах ))
<[Raiden]> Ну , не будем о вкусах
<[Raiden]> Я личн овсегда включаю русификацию когда есть возможность
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], у меня uni3 и нормальная кирилица
<[Raiden]> но бывает юзаю LANG=C когда например надо вывод программы с импортным хавту сравнить
<go8765> Escsun: проблемы с кабелем может у меня а может и дальше где-то
<Escsun> go8765, а ты проверь)
<Escsun> go8765, а вдруг ?
<Escsun> go8765, у меня никаких проблем нет)
<[Raiden]> Видели наверное на лоре про утечки памяти в фф
<Escsun> [Raiden], угу
<Escsun> [Raiden], че там)
<victor0000> go8765: arp -a
<[Raiden]> У меня сча 5 бета, за пол сутоток моего отсутсвия создрала больше 4гб рам
<[Raiden]> ж*
<go8765> Escsun: таакая вероятность,. особенно если учесть что у меня кошка постоянно с кабелями играется)
<Escsun> go8765, да его повредить нечего делать
<Sergey_IT> go8765, и как кобели? ))
<Escsun> go8765, малое повреждение и потери обезпечены
<go8765> victor0000:  ии что это ?
<go8765> Sergey_IT: незнаю
<Escsun> go8765, ты порой ругаешь прова, но провы у нас одинаковы
<go8765> потери пакетов есть
<go8765> навверное и кошка пакеты по дороге отлавливает)
<Escsun> go8765, повредил кабель интернет работать будет, вылетать он не будет
<Escsun> а вот в во всяких онлайн программах вылетать будет
<go8765> Escsun:  я какбэ никого не ругал вроде пока,.. хотя есть за что
<Escsun> go8765, вот ты и летаешь
<Escsun> go8765, постоянно ...
<Escsun> go8765, я 7-й год использую этот пров или даже 8-й)
<Escsun> go8765, нареканий не было ...
<go8765> мне интересноо что значит arp -a ?
<victor0000> go8765: что? нету терминал?
<Escsun> victor0000, хочешь проверить связь ?)
<go8765> victor0000: терминал есть, но что мне даст мой мак адресс?
<victor0000> Escsun: кошка дать ип адрес
<Escsun> victor0000, ну мой тебя выведет только к локальному компу ))
<go8765> victor0000: я не понял что дальше с этим делать
<Escsun> victor0000, а вообще у него
<Escsun> victor0000, 186-13-93-178.pool.ukrtel.net > 186.13.93.178
<victor0000> go8765: смотри дверь звонок кто там
<Escsun> victor0000, ыы)
<Escsun> victor0000, жжешь ты
<victor0000> Escsun: это арп похоже
<go8765> victor0000:  юмор навввверное может и тонкий,,, но для меня недоступныйю
<Escsun> victor0000, этот ip не реальный
 * go8765 никак не может печатать в вичате... сильно быстро всё
<Escsun> go8765, чем же быстро?)
<go8765> клавиши бысто нажимаются
<go8765> из tty
<go8765> ладн. мне пора
<DeLorean_DMC-12> есть кто?
<shenmue> да
<Sergey_IT> нет
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, что уже не так)
<DeLorean_DMC-12> да все норм пока
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: http://i.piccy.info/i5/88/02/1620288/Screenshot.jpg
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, что очень не нравиться это размер шрифта Придумали ...
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, в ирс клиенте он мелкий
<Escsun> а там огромный просто
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, да и чего jpg?
<Escsun> шрифты поганит и размывает
<Escsun> это ужасно очень
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun:  это обменник в jpg делает
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, немного коньки подправь
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, itmages.ru не отменяли
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, или rghost.net
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, отступы сделай ...
<Escsun> а то прям так грубо прижал )
<r1za4> всем привет,подскажите как перевести карту вайфай в режим «monitor mode»?
<Onryo> hey Missser! Yooooo wan't SSSSuuucky fuuuucky! One dallar ONE dallar! I do everyyyyy thing!
<Escsun> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<Nor8> ))
<Escsun> !help > ubuntuhelp
<ubuntuhelp> ubuntuhelp, please see my private message
<Escsun> э
<Escsun> а где сообщение)
<Nor8> В личке ))
<Escsun> Nor8, он сообщение не отправил )
<Escsun> Nor8, нету !)
<Escsun> Nor8, он сломалсо(
<Escsun> даже штуковину проверить не могу(
<Nor8> Escsun Так не проверяй
<Escsun> хотел ботом дак поломался(
<Nor8> ))
<Nor8> !audaciuos
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='audaciuos'
<Nor8> !audacious
<ubuntuhelp> Аудио (Ogg, MP3...) плееры: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Видео плееры: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - Смотрите так же: !codecs
<[Raiden]> клементинки нет
<[Raiden]> и мпд
<[Raiden]> и даже дедбифа
<[Raiden]> сколько недопиленных плейеров...
<Escsun> !test > Escsun
<ubuntuhelp> Escsun, please see my private message
<Escsun> во пойдет )
<Escsun> то что я хотел
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И нет ппа на последние сборки плееров )))
<[Raiden]> на некоторые есть
<[Raiden]> clementine и qmmp есть точно
<[Raiden]> простите за qt, но такова жизнь )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Есть линк на ппа  только с последней версией аудациоса? Без кучи всяких прог в комплекте? )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну правильно заточенный куте вполне нормально выглядит )))
<[Raiden]> лень искать, подключи реп, сделай update , поставь  аудасиус и отключи реп
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Какой реп?
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: где точнее отступ сделать в коньках?
<vdrandom> voffset
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, ${offset 10} перед словом Temp
<vdrandom> например
<vdrandom> или offset
<vdrandom> :)
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: а, понял
<[Raiden]> Nor8: какой найдешь
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты вопрос внимательно прочитал?
<[Raiden]> да
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И?
<[Raiden]> он предполагает что есть с последней версией и кучей хлама
<[Raiden]> соотв надо подключить, поставить только что надо и отключить, до обновления
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> до upgrade
<Resager> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Resager, Fail!
<rapidsp> re
<rapidsp> echo "sh /usr/bin/mailto.sh" |at $(date +%X) + 2 minutes  в чем ошибка?
<Escsun> rapidsp, ошибка в скрипте ...
<rapidsp> интересует данная команда
<rapidsp> говорит: syntax error. Last token seen: :
<[Raiden]> а at можно команды передавать через пайп?
<[Raiden]> и для чего? почему бы не указать как опции
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: да вроде: http://old.nabble.com/%22at%22-command-examples---usage-td12257213.html
<rapidsp> просто если по другому та же ошибка
<ny> ;-)
<rapidsp> at $(date +%X) + 2 minutes "sh /usr/bin/mailto.sh" то же самое
<[Raiden]> а скрипт ваш совместим с sh? С чего вы взяли что sh это bash?
<[Raiden]> в дебианах это dash , котоырй не на 100% с сбашем совместим
<[Raiden]> так, на всякий случай
<rapidsp> sh /usr/bin/mailto.sh выполняется - проверил
<[Raiden]> ок
<dname> Здравствуйте. Столкнулся с такой проблемой... При включении выводит "error: symbol not found: `grub_getcharwidth
<dname> как можно решить проблему?
<rapidsp> увобщем задача - стартануть скрипт минут через 5 после старта системы :)
<[Raiden]> syntax error. Last token seen: - кстати кто говорит sh или at?
<[Raiden]> )
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: ну вобщето at
<rapidsp> даже фиксированное время ставлю - та же петрушка
<rapidsp> я ж раньше пользовался этой штукой...
<dname> никто не сталкивался с такой проблемкой?
<rapidsp> dname: попробуй grub полечить
<XuMuK[mob]> rapidsp,  чо за проблема то?
<rapidsp> !grub2 | dname
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub2'
<rapidsp> XuMuK[mob]: как at юзать :)
<XuMuK[mob]> А какой коммандой?
<XuMuK[mob]> С*
<rapidsp> хоть один рабочий пример :)
<rapidsp> да хоть shutdown :)
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0613/h_1307986382_8586255f08.png
<[Raiden]> думаю вот в чем проблема date +%X ругается на :
<rapidsp> [Raiden]:
<rapidsp> at 21:31 "firefox"
<rapidsp> syntax error. Last token seen: f
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, так гораздо лучше но размер шрифта большой ...
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, сильно выделяется ))
<XuMuK[mob]> echo "shutdown"¦at
<[Raiden]> rapidsp: текущее время +  сколько-то можно задать так at now + 10 minutes
<[Raiden]> и ещё через -f можно указат ьфайл с командами
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: на коньках?
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, на баше)
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: и тоже ругается аналогично :)
<DeLorean_DMC-12> а
<[Raiden]> а про указание команд в строке или через пайп - нигде не написано
<rapidsp> ну типа при такой ошибке через пайп пускают
<rapidsp> но не лечит чет у меня :)
<XuMuK[mob]> Ща домой приду - попробую...
<XuMuK[mob]> Аж самому интересно стало...
<rapidsp> echo "firefox"|at 21:38 схавала
<XuMuK[mob]> Ну я тебе так и написал)) только пайп не нашол))
<rapidsp> пробовал вроде
<rapidsp> возможно или с временем косяк..
<[Raiden]> со временем наверное
<rapidsp> или фик его знает :)
<[Raiden]> echo zxc |at now + 1 minutes   скушало тоже
<dname> если несколько секторов на харде повреждено, то grub может и не установить?
<[Raiden]> наверное секунды не нравится из date %X , минимальная градация минута
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: ага у мене тоже now стало кушать :)
<rapidsp> скрипт скормил ждемс 21:43 :)
<Nor8> dname: Может
<Nor8> dname: ремап диска сделай, потом ставь ось
<dname> это как? :)
<Nor8> dname: Это в гугль
<rapidsp> работат однако :) пойду rc.local ее вставлять
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, Ну, а вообще как впечатление от pekwm ?
<[Raiden]> firefox только не должен пускать по идее
<[Raiden]> если тольк оиз скрипта с export DISPLAY=:0
<[Raiden]> кстати, есть несколько будильников гуйных под гном
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: да ФФ не запустит... я так для проверки...
<User421[web]> как зайти через xChat? захожу, оказываюсь единственным юзером
<Escsun> User421[web], сервер не тот
<XuMuK[mob]>  А куда заходишь то?
<Escsun> XuMuK[mob], ну к нам наверное
<Escsun> XuMuK[mob], но видать не выбрал сервер, а канал выбрал
<User421[web]> зашёл, vladiator
<XuMuK[mob]> Есксун, вот я про чо и говорю...
<vladiator> здравствуйте
<XuMuK[mob]> Поздравляю!)
<XuMuK[mob]> Типо добро пожаловать))
<[Raiden]> http://uco.puppyrus.org/stati/programmy/komanda-at-v-puppyrus-linux-sredstvami-bash.html
<vladiator> Меня одна проблема достаёт на нетбуках, начиная ещё с 10.10 - отрубается реакция на сенсорный экран и начинаются глюки с зависками после закрытия и открытия экрана. Что делать?
<rapidsp> текс.... а вот из rc.local не хочет срабатывать...
<[Raiden]> а зачем ат в рцлокал?
<rapidsp> штоб оно выполнилось через N минут после запуска ОС
<[Raiden]> если надо постоянн овыполнять есть крон, ат обычно для одноразовых задач
<[Raiden]> а..
<XuMuK[mob]> Видать такой хитрый инитскрипт))
<rapidsp> да че ж в нем хитрого
<[Raiden]> а почему бы тогда невписа тьв рцлокал скрипт с sleep 2m ; /usr/bin/mail.sh
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: а sleep всю загрузку не остановит?
<[Raiden]> наверное может, но можно указать скрипт с & на конце
<[Raiden]> по идее он в фон уйдет
<rapidsp> надо попробовать
<[Raiden]> возможно вру, давно ничего такого не делал. Или можно сделать скрипт и пускать через ранлевелы
<vladiator> "Меня одна проблема достаёт на нетбуках, начиная ещё с 10.10 - отрубается реакция на сенсорный экран и начинаются глюки с зависками после закрытия и открытия экрана. Что делать?" - в какой раздел лучше на форум обратиться?
<[Raiden]> rc2.d по умолч грузится в дебиан\убунту
<[Raiden]> что кстати криво, по LSB вроде как федоре, 3 ранлевел консольынй логин, пятый - гуйный.
<[Raiden]> в дебианах это ваще не настроено только 1 и 2
<[Raiden]> наверное потому что ред хет этот самый лсб и писал )
<rapidsp> sleep вроде работает... щас пробовать буду
<Sergey_IT> sleep - это когда не работает...
<rapidsp> наотрез не хочет из rc.local выполняться
<Escsun> rapidsp, а должен?)
<rapidsp> а почему бы и нет...
<victor0000> rapidsp: sleep 5 && test &
<Escsun> rapidsp, да никогда
<Escsun> rapidsp, он не будет выполняться
<Escsun> rapidsp, с тем как ты написал)
<Escsun> rapidsp, (sleep 2m && exec /usr/bin/mail.sh) &
<Escsun> rapidsp, тогда будет
<rapidsp> я слип внутри скрипта указал
<victor0000> rapidsp  рута или пользователь?
<rapidsp> victor0000: rc.local от рута ж выполняется
<rapidsp> Escsun: может когда rc.local до exit 0 доходит все убивается?
<[Raiden]> конечно, команды между должны быть
<rapidsp> хотя нет... самого запуска нет - файлик должен создаваться...
<[Raiden]> exit команда прерывания
<victor0000> терминал пишет ~# или ~$ ?? /usr/bin/mail.sh
<[Raiden]> точнее exit 0 там для генерации ранлевела 0, что бы кривые юзерские скрипты не убили загрузку
<[Raiden]> и должно быт ьв самом конце
<rapidsp> да эт понятно
<rapidsp> я до экзита вставляю
<rapidsp> не... тупо не стартует
<rapidsp> щас просто попробую & убрать
<Escsun> rapidsp, ты сделал как я тебе написал?
<rapidsp> так еще нет
<Escsun> rapidsp, или опять придумываешь велосипед)
<Escsun> rapidsp, ну вот пробуй как я тебе написал )
<rapidsp> пробуем
<victor0000> bash -c "zenity --info & exit 0"
<victor0000> или
<victor0000> bash -c "zenity --info;exit 0"
<vdrandom> это разные команды
<victor0000> vdrandom: неа вывод остановить или попрустить авывод
<vdrandom> ; == &&, а не &
<victor0000> vdrandom: ты непонял ищо
<vdrandom> и не пойму, пока ты не начнёшь говорить по-русски :)
<victor0000> vdrandom: я давал, ты проверишь терминал когда выход нет
<vdrandom> омг
<victor0000> vdrandom: зениту живой, а ексит не убивать зениту
<vdrandom> мда
<moze> всем привет!
<Escsun> ку
<Escsun> rapidsp, что то молчим))
<rapidsp> да все варьянты пробую
<rapidsp> он без слипов и без амперсандов тож не пускается :)
<rapidsp> пойдем дальше гуглять :)
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0613/h_1307991271_0274d007e7.png
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, терминал исправь)
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, не идут ему без рамок
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: готово
<Splash_d> ой девочки, а вы тут терминалами балуетесь?! :)
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, но все же тема пека как то не такая покажи что ли ФМ, Меню )
<Gotoxa> парни
<Gotoxa> и девушки ээ
<Gotoxa> хелп
<Gotoxa> первый раз ставлю линух
<Escsun> Gotoxa, а что там его ставить )
<artus> !enter | Gotoxa
<ubuntuhelp> Gotoxa: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<XuMuK> Gotoxa, бывает
<XuMuK> artus, ку
<artus> XuMuK, дарофф
<Gotoxa> при форматировании разделов вручную, установщик не видит второй винт, на котором я уже заранее все разметил
<artus> Gotoxa, бубунта какая ?
<Gotoxa> 10.10 вродь
<artus> должно в принципе
<vladiator> дебианщики неадекватны
<artus> Gotoxa, он оне видит винт или разделы на нем ?
<Gotoxa> в таблице, есть только один винт - sdb; а еще есть sda, на котром я все разметил
<Gotoxa> но он не отображаетсо
<rapidsp> эмм.... а у pon когда впн поднимается тоже ж есть скрипты какие стартовые?
<Gotoxa> ссылки на фото разрешены?
<artus> !itmages | Gotoxa
<ubuntuhelp> Gotoxa: ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<[Raiden]> они не ссделали расширение для нарвала?
<[Raiden]> а кажись сделали, даже плазма апплет для кед
 * Gotoxa_ окончательно повесил ноут
<Escsun> Gotoxa_, за что ты его так)
<vladiator> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=156504.msg1155386#new
<Escsun> vladiator, laptop mode самое злое что тока есть)
<inkvizitor68sl> !true
<ubuntuhelp> $? равняется 0
<vladiator> Escsun: её надо выпилить?
<Escsun> vladiator, ну как сказать, я его вообще удалил )
<Gotoxa_> artus, http://tinypic.com/r/o0cv2d/7
<rapidsp> фуф заработало
<vladiator> какой пакет?
<artus> Gotoxa_, ну и нафиг ты мне даль ссцыль на говнофотохостинг который без яваскрипта даже не показывает картинку? зато показывает кучу остального г ?
<Escsun> artus, я думал у меня тока ничего толкового не открылось)
<vladiator> Escsun: какой пакет?
<Escsun> vladiator, не знаю у  меня не убунту
<Gotoxa_> хм, я прост посеял вместе с ноутом твою ссыль )
<rapidsp> кароче вопрос о скрипте в rc.local остался открытым :)
<vladiator> laptop-mode-tools не установлен
<artus> Gotoxa_, http://itmages.ru
<Escsun> vladiator, ну попробуй поставь
<Escsun> vladiator, и запусти )
<Gotoxa_> artus, лови - http://itmages.ru/image/view/210630/de4dd942
<vladiator> Escsun: вроде ничего не изменилось. После закрытия крышки нетбука, приходится заново входить в сеть и сенсор не работает.
<XuMuK> Gotoxa_, тебе надо отрезать от него под / и под /home минимум
<Escsun> vladiator, перезапусти убунту
<artus> Gotoxa_, sudo fdisk -l чего говорит?
<Escsun> vladiator, мб поможет ...
<XuMuK> Gotoxa_, и переформатировать в ext4
<vladiator> Escsun: перезапускаю
<dname> помогите с разделением экранов. Сделал как два отдельных, но после перезагрузки слетает. Становиться единым
<dname> как можно устранить проблему
<Gotoxa_> XuMuK, я знаю
<Gotoxa_> XuMuK, я все распределил, но на sda
<XuMuK> dname, прописать в xorg.conf
<Gotoxa_> и, еще вопрос, как запустить sudo?^^
<rapidsp> dname: а чем настраиваешь?
<XuMuK> Gotoxa_, ааа... ты не поверишь))
<dname> стандартно. в Система > Параметры > Экран
<XuMuK> sudo )
<Gotoxa_> =,="
<rapidsp> dname: а видео какое, дрова?
<dname> ati 256mb. Дрова не знаю) всё по стандарту установил
<rapidsp> ati не знаю
<XuMuK> Gotoxa_, если ты про то как запустить что нибудь с правами root, то sudo command
<Gotoxa_> XuMuK, ок, а где командная строка?
<Escsun> dname, lspci | grep Dispal
<Escsun> XuMuK, хорга нету забудь
<XuMuK> Gotoxa_, программы - стандартные - терминал
<dname> ati tech. Inc RV380 (radeon x600)
<Escsun> dname, тебе во все не надо ставить дрова
<XuMuK> Escsun, ет чо ет?
<vladiator> Escsun: всё равно не работает. Кажется, он какую-то службу, отвечающую за сенсор, выключает. Сейчас поставил автоматический вход в сеть  -  с ней проблем не осталось, остался сенсорный экран.
<Escsun> vladiator, тогда хз
<Escsun> XuMuK, убунту ... давно выпилили хорг
<dname> Escsun а каким способом можно тогда сохранить конфигурацию? Я как понял слетает распределение. Но разрешения остаются на месте
<Gotoxa_> artus, мне весь вывод копипастить?
<Escsun> dname, есть конечно 1 вариант
<Escsun> dname, в автозапуск программку закинуть точнее команду
<dname> поделись пожалуйста :)
<Escsun> костыль но работать будет
<artus> !paste | Gotoxa_
<ubuntuhelp> Gotoxa_: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Escsun> dname, у тебя же ЖК ?
<Escsun> dname, или старый монстрик ?)
<Gotoxa_> artus, http://paste.pro/1873644
<dname> ЖК + телик :)
<Escsun> dname, а у ну ок
<Escsun> dname, какое разрешение используешь ? 1280х1024 ?
<dname> на ЖК 1280х1024 на телике 1360х768
<Escsun> dname, да и это никогда больше не ставь драйвера для этой карты
<dname> да и не собирался :) так как не знаю как))
<Escsun> ну телик я тебе не помогу
<Escsun> dname, но вот с монитором легко
<dname> ну хотябы чтобы сохраняло)
<Escsun> dname, оно не будет сохранять )
<Escsun> dname, xrandr -s 1280x1024 --rate 60
<Escsun> dname, это в автозагрузку
<Escsun> dname, но по крайне мере тебе  не придется каждый раз идти туда что бы оно было 1280х1024
<dname> в том то и дело:) после ребута размер остается
<dname> на телике и ЖК
<dname> но разделение слетает
<Escsun> dname, то есть разделение ?
<dname> ну как будто два рабочих стола)
<Escsun> dname, Оо
<Escsun> dname, оно так разве должно ?)
<artus> Gotoxa_, а те первые 300 гигов заняты у тебя?
<dname> ну вот когда ставлю, всё получается. Могу на двух работать
<Escsun> dname, ну тогда попробуй мою команду
<Gotoxa_> artus, документы, гигов на 10
<dname> щас
<inkvizitor68sl> !false
<ubuntuhelp> $? равняется 1
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, оО
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, с каких пор false == 1 ?)
<artus> Gotoxa_, есть куда скинуть ?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, колдуеш?
<Gotoxa_> artus, на виндовый винт
<Gotoxa_> artus, очень надо? а то лень ^^
<artus> ну скинь и снеси все разделы на sda
<artus> ну тыж под ливкой)
<artus> Gotoxa_, слей, запусти gparted и снеси все с винта
<artus> Gotoxa_, а разбивал ты до этого чем винт ?
<Gotoxa_> artus, им же
<Gotoxa_> тормозит что-то с открытием Оо
<dname> чот теперь не могу в систему войти :))
<artus> значит ему не понравилось наверно нтфс ) да и совать раздел под файло в начальные сектора не айс )
<Gotoxa_> artus, у тя аська есть? а то ща пора спать уже -.-
<artus> Gotoxa_, я тут есть всегда )
<Gotoxa_> artus, окай, завтра с утра продолжу мучать компьютер >_>
<Gotoxa_> всем спокойной ночи
<artus> Gotoxa_, ты того
<Escsun> Gotoxa_, утра вечера мудренее
<artus> Gotoxa_, учти что у меня утро после 13 начинается)
<artus> эх какой резвый )
<Escsun> artus, не успел)
<Escsun> artus, так что придется тебе раньше вставать )
<artus> вот все бросил) может не ложитцо чтоб не прозивать)
<artus> *е
<Escsun> artus, ну  можно и так)
<dname> Escsun что то перестало в систему входить :) пароль ввожу, но перекидывает обратно к форме ввода пароля
<dname> пароль правильно ввел
<Escsun> dname, оО
<[Raiden]> падает видать сессия
<[Raiden]> чо-то загружается и валит
<[Raiden]> еслия понял
<dname> получается эта команда
<Resager[Sleep]> блин.. проблема...
<dname> Escsun а как и где эту команду теперь удалить?
<Escsun> dname, сделай ее cкриптом
<dname> как? я даже в систему попасть не могу))
<Escsun> [Raiden], помоги удалить ему из автозапуска прогу
<Escsun> я хз как в гноме
<Resager[Sleep]> не подскажете, чем можно сделать картинку - график из данных, например в файле? ПРограмульку, желательно кросплатформенную, а то проект компилить под винду(
<[Raiden]> да я без понятия
<Escsun> dname, эх придется сносить настройки
<[Raiden]> ищите поиском по содержимому или гуглите
<Escsun> dname, может даже к лучшему
<artus> Escsun, у тя zsh ?
<Escsun> artus, не
<dname> если снесу настройки то какие именно настройки слетят?
<dname> а то я успел уже всякое установить и отредактировать :)
<Escsun> dname, гнома
<Escsun> dname, и только
<Resager[Sleep]> да натыкаюсь на qwt, но не собирается оно, так как поддержки QT3 ytne
<Escsun> dname, они создадутся как в 1-й раз
<dname> подскажите как
<ftk> dname: при входе нажми ctrl+alt+f1 и получишь консоль
<Escsun> dname, тебе надо перейти в tty выше написали
<dname> зашел
<Escsun> dname, зайти на пользователя
<dname> угу
<Escsun> ввести пароль ( пароль не видно)
<Escsun> ну, а дальше rm -R .gconf
<[Raiden]> .gconf .dconf наверное, мне лень искать где автозапуск )
<Escsun> rm -R .gconfd
<Escsun> потом rm -R .gnome2 (вроде так в гном2)
<rapidsp> а автозапуск в профиле?
<Escsun> а дальше не помню
<[Raiden]> поставь mc , там поимск есть и ищи по * и по тексту команды
<Escsun> вроде есть что то еще в .config
<rapidsp> в профиле ~/.config/autostart
<dname> ну да. Система > Параметры > Автозапуск
<rapidsp> dname: скорее всего в ~/.config/autostart
<Escsun> [Raiden], а может быть такая фигня, что это во все gdm виноват то?)
<[Raiden]> ну, я не видел же как это происходит, фиг знает
<dname> ~/.config/autostart тут нашел своё
<dname> но команды rm уже выполнил :)
<rapidsp> ))
<Escsun> dname, та не страшно
<Escsun> dname, тем лучшее
<Escsun> dname, может это исправит твою проблему
<ftk> теперь можно ctrl+alt+f7
<[Raiden]> alt+f7 скорее всего
<dname> не помогло
<[Raiden]> ну значит ой
 * [Raiden] спрятался
<Escsun> [Raiden], значит в .config есть что-то
<ftk> как крайняя мера можно все скрытые папки снести
<[Raiden]> не обязательно сносить, можно переименовать папки и попробовать
<dname> а что если ~/.config/autostart очистить?
<vladiator> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NeR2LyILWQ
<Escsun> dname, а ты уверен что оно там)
<dname> ну там команда которую Вы дали есть :)
<[Raiden]> сделай mv ~/.config/autostart ~/.config/autostart-bak
<[Raiden]> и пробуй
<dname> щас
<dname> получилось :)
<dname> надо же... И разделение осталось х)
<dname> спасибо :)
<[Raiden]> )
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: вобщем я в ppp/ip-up скрипт воткнул :)
<[Raiden]> А я ваще начала беседы не видел  )
<ftk> что воткнул? о_О
<[Raiden]> незнаю что вы в автостарт пихали
<rapidsp> отсылку ИП на мейл
<[Raiden]> а зачем?
<[Raiden]> почитай про dyndns
<victor0000>  rapidsp: во молодец
<rapidsp> ну как, надо будет домой например по ssh зайти...
<[Raiden]> и пофиг будет какой ип
<Sergey_IT> извращенцы
<rapidsp> да про dyndns смотрел, чтото не проникся...
<[Raiden]> регаешся на сервисе, ставиш клиент, например ddclient пакет, и будет утебя все время 1 имя к твоему динамическому ип.
<dname> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<dname> как вернуть? :)
<ftk> dname: попробуй visudo
<Escsun> artus, Gotoxa вернулсо))
<[Raiden]> с лайвсд  , или от рута если пасс был создан
<ftk> стоп че за бред
<ftk> chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<Gotoxa> Escsun, ноут то не в хлам убит был ..:)
<[Raiden]> ftk: у юзера нет прав менять права на не ег офайлы
<dname> такое же сообщение выводит когда хочу поменять
<dname> chmod
<ftk> у рута права есть
<ftk> аааа
<[Raiden]> судо не работает
<ftk> у меня мозги не работают
<dname> su: Сбой при проверке
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> см выше
<[Raiden]> больше никак
<dname> печаль. И как редактировать теперь его? х)
<ftk> рескью диск
<[Raiden]> можно конечно более извращенски, поднять ос в виртуалке , смонтировать туда разде и тамонлим рутом поменять права
<[Raiden]> но боюсь не получится, если  не установлена виртуалка )
<dname> а так файл же не особо нужен?
<rapidsp> а из груба в рутовую консоль?
<[Raiden]> режим восстановления можно попробовать.
<ftk> можно загрузится в рековери моде
<[Raiden]> там есть показ рут консоли
<[Raiden]> или был )
<dname> а ужас) sudo вообще отказал :D
<[Raiden]> надо было делать 777 на всё, чег он а1 файлик то.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Sergey_IT> dname, а у тебя какая ось - не вин?
<dname> ubuntu
<ftk> хм
<dname> поменял chmod через рута
<dname> щас попробую
<[Raiden]> второй чел за 2 дня сделавший 777 на судоерс
<dname> восстановил :)
<[Raiden]> или тот же?
<dname> другой х)
<[Raiden]> Хотя на Настеньку не похож )
<dname> и как теперь отредактировать его? опять же через рута?
<Escsun> [Raiden], ничего это заразно)
<artus> [Raiden], надо chown -x chown делать)
<Sergey_IT> все хотят как в вин )
<[Raiden]> visudo например
<vir0id> привет
<[Raiden]> artus:  )
<vir0id> прием
<dname> ладно... Из мухи слона не буду делать) через рута отредактирую
<artus> [Raiden], зато уже никто ничего не сломает)
<vir0id> меня видно?
<artus> неа
<Sergey_IT> нет
<Escsun> vir0id, к сожалению вирус с 0 значений не видно
<Escsun> значением *)
<AndChat|> Эээ
<AndChat|> Чо за...
<Escsun> AndChat|, химик вернулсо)
<Escsun> чорт их тут 3-е Т_т
<AndChat|> O_o
<AndChat|> 3?
<Escsun> XuMuK, XuMuK[mob] AndChat|
<ftk> лол
<vir0id> а как тут кодеровку сменить? андройдовский ирц
<Escsun> vir0id, зачем менять)
<ftk> бНопня
<Escsun> AndChat|, опять вернулся ?
<AndChat|> Хм...
<[Raiden]> вХРЮК ЛЮМСЮК
<AndChat|> Гг
<[Raiden]> или как там в кой8
<AndChat|> Во
<ftk> iconv -t koi8-r | iconv -f cp1251
<ftk> - дешифратор
<Escsun> XuMuK[mob], вернулся )
<dname> а как попасть в su? Сбой подлинности
<[Raiden]> не помню.
<[Raiden]> если нужен на долг орут, пользуй sudo -i , если запуск от юзера sudo -u username progname
<[Raiden]> или sudo -u username  -i - шелл другого юзера
<XuMuK[mob]> Escsun, ага
<dname> :) пасиб
<[Raiden]> в su особого криминала нет, я просто не помню что сделать надо. Возможно только пас руту задать
<[Raiden]> sudo passwd root
<[Raiden]> основной косяк su в том , что надо юзать пароль рута, или юзера каким хочешь стать. Т.е. тоже самое что полный доступ
<[Raiden]> а sudo можно по разному ограничивать
<XuMuK[mob]> Я на системе де по дефолту есть рут установил и юзаю судо...
<XuMuK[mob]> Удобно
<HACTEHbKA> XuMuK[mob] ты меня не защитил в трудную минуту =))
<artus> XuMuK[mob], хеее, нашол плюшку для zshrc ) которая слегка раскрашивает prompt если по ssh цепляешся)
<XuMuK[mob]> Настя, я в клаву воткнулся))
<XuMuK[mob]> Артус, чо за плюха?)
<artus> XuMuK[mob], http://paste.pro/1873977
<XuMuK[mob]> Покажи скрин
<artus> XuMuK[mob], http://itmages.ru/image/view/210713/dd13a8d4 http://itmages.ru/image/view/210712/9fc25528
<Resager[Sleep]> Заработало!
<go8765> XuMuK[mob]: сёдня батл будет?
<XuMuK[mob]> Хз
<go8765> ну тогда я спать
<XuMuK[mob]> Я через 10 минут уже дома буду...
<go8765> а то я уже знаю чем это может закончится)
<go8765> XuMuK[mob]: вчёра ты тоже был дома)
<Escsun> go8765, вот так всегда химик домой не успевает )
<go8765> Escsun: да...да...да..
<XuMuK[mob]> Вчера я залип))
<go8765> о_О
<go8765> XuMuK[mob]: чё так плохо?
<go8765> а.... мне показалось запил)))
<XuMuK[mob]> Спать хотел
<Escsun> go8765, снять бы двушку
<go8765> а сёдня?
<go8765> Escsun: ддевушку ты имел ввиду?
<Escsun> go8765, не двушку))
<Escsun> вот читаете не правильно
<go8765> Escsun: я нге знаю что это... я понимаю только девушку...
<go8765> а что такое двушка - я не знаю....
<Escsun> go8765, двух комнатная квартира )
<XuMuK[mob]> Ни я
<XuMuK[mob]> Аа
<HACTEHbKA> XuMuK[mob] напиши адрес серва твоего
<HACTEHbKA> Завтра поиграем =)
<go8765> Escsun:  очёнь органично, кстати, эта мысть вписывается в диалог)
<Escsun> go8765, ахах)
<Escsun> go8765, дык запил,залип)
<go8765> HACTEHbKA: а чё сразу завтра - давай сегодня
<XuMuK[mob]> Настя, xumuka.net
<go8765> Escsun: девушка, двушка..)
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0614/h_1307997981_041d703199.png
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, че ты с коньками сделал)
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, иконки не идут
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: недосмотрел)
<DeLorean_DMC-12> ща
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, да и тема gtk слегка не вписывается в тему пека )
<go8765> DeLorean_DMC-12: это ты гмэйл туда впихнул? о_О
<DeLorean_DMC-12> угу
<go8765> DeLorean_DMC-12: давай сюда конф быстро)
<go8765> в пасту его!
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: это коньки, а как тему не gtk постовить
<go8765> XuMuK[mob]: ну так чё? я так и не понял? будет батл? даже если он и будет мини?
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, э)
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, ну тема с пеквмом немного не сочитаетя
<Escsun> go8765, а вот еще
<Escsun> go8765, крутые выбоены
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: сек, туплю
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: уже засыпаю
<XuMuK[mob]> Настя, давай может щас?) А то он меня -одного зпюавалит))*
<artus> @kick Escsun ты того, не матерись)
<go8765> Escsun:  ?
<Escsun> artus, эм
<Escsun> artus, крутые выбоены
<Escsun> artus, читай
<Escsun> artus, внимательно!!
<artus> ггг
<artus> а нефиг слова коверкать
<Escsun> artus, не )
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: дай свой скрин, посмотрю
<go8765> ану кик артуса за то что он кик Escsun  !
<artus> оно через и пишетцо
<XuMuK[mob]> Я тоже сначала прочитал вые*))
<go8765> )
<artus> go8765, тебя спать отправить? )
<HACTEHbKA> Не.. Сегодня я уже спать.. Завтра вставать рано
<go8765> я за справедливость! )
<vdrandom> олол
<vdrandom> у вас тут страсти кипят
<Escsun> artus, это с форума )
<vdrandom> и без меня
<XuMuK[mob]> Настя, тада споки))
<Escsun> artus, слова которые с 1го раза правильно не прочитаешь )
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: еще туму gtk сменить, и будет болеменя
<vdrandom> а ничего так получилось, DeLorean_DMC-12
<go8765> XuMuK[mob]: чё-то ты не тому отвечаешь)
 * XuMuK[mob] уже в подъезде
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, http://itmages.ru/image/view/206333/d45d825b
<vdrandom> а у Escsun всё какое-то слишком светлое :)
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: ого у тя)
<vdrandom> и терминал небось на белом фоне?
<Escsun> vdrandom, ну почему на белом
<Escsun> vdrandom, это не белый)
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: мне еще пилить и пилить)
<HACTEHbKA> Ximik напиши айпи, я добавить по домену немогу..
<vdrandom> ну светло-серый, ок :)
<go8765> Escsun:  главнное героев третьих себе в основную менюшку запихал)
<Escsun> go8765, а чем бы и нет)
<vdrandom> ы. а вы всё героев маньячите?
<Escsun> vdrandom, ну это я ))
<Escsun> artus, http://www.bibo.kz/anekdoti/349912-spisok-fraz-kotorye-nevozmozhno-prochest-s.html
<vdrandom> а, это из разряда британских учёных и порядка букв в словах лол
<DeLorean_DMC-12> вот это точно
<vdrandom> в английском языке, кстати, тоже работает :)
<Escsun> а то сразу маты да маты (
<DeLorean_DMC-12> ))
<vdrandom> мне где-то англоязычная паста попадалась
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: чет box-look тормозит нереально)
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, бывает )
<vdrandom> это твои интернеты тормозят
<Escsun> чет тихо стал)
<vdrandom> все пошли на бокс-лук, скорость проверять
<vdrandom> :)
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: а вот эта открывашка, которая "Run" или 'Win+D', её можно подправить, а то у меня она кривая какаято
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, она норм)
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, конечно можно
<vdrandom> gmrun лучше ._.
<[Raiden]> DeLorean_DMC-12: заменить можно, например на gmrun
<vdrandom> :)
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, в keys найди mod4 + d
<Escsun> точнее просто mod4 d
<DeLorean_DMC-12> сек
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: есть
<go8765> Escsun: мне особенно это понравилось: Как зайти «в контакт» с работы и остаться незамеченным?
<go8765> Вот список анонимайзеров, которые помогут Вам обойти все ограничения Вашего руководства
<go8765> [список]
<go8765> Коммент:
<go8765> Большое спасибо. Мне как сисадмину очень пригодилось.
<go8765> Чтобы не лазить по логам. Сразу вбил весь список в запрет.
<go8765> Чтоб не лазили, конечно
<Escsun> Оо
<XuMuK> artus, а в какую часть это вставлять?
<artus> go8765, тя за флуд сразу пристрелить аль сам спать пойдеш? )
<artus> XuMuK, вместо PS*
<vdrandom> артус бдит! :)
<go8765> artus: это всё икчат
<go8765> artus: точнее вичат
<artus> go8765, да мне как то до лампочки
<go8765> artus: ладн.сори
 * go8765 шепчет XuMuK: будет батл или нет?
<vdrandom> какой такой батл?
 * go8765 шепчет тихо-тихо vdrandom что может бут мега батл 1на1 в кс... или может ещё ктонить зайдет
<Nor8> )))
 * go8765 старается не флудить...!
 * Escsun думает что у go8765 это плохо получается.
<artus> go8765, а тама есть кто щас?
<XuMuK> go8765, да вдвоем чо то как  то влом)
<XuMuK> artus, ты пойдешь?
<go8765> вот уже 4 может будет
<go8765> ещё vdrandom  да?
<artus> угу, ток 10 packets transmitted, 9 received, 10% packet loss, time 9625ms ) так что буду тупить )
<XuMuK> go go go
<vdrandom> go8765, я сначала пожрат. Если меня после не срубит, то к вам, да :)
<inkvizitor68sl> жесть
<inkvizitor68sl> я только что написал адскую форк бомбу и ддос скрипт в одном лице оО
<artus> паакжы
<Nor8>  XuMuK А у тебя какая контра на сервере поднята?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: http://paste.pro/1874225 первый скрипт
<DeLorean_DMC-12> а как мне добавить апплет звука в тинт?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: http://paste.pro/1874228 второй
<inkvizitor68sl> кидаешь в один каталог и запускаешь ./par-dl.sh 1 16000 17000
<inkvizitor68sl> 6 гигов оперы съело за несколько секунд
<inkvizitor68sl> я даже не успел понять, что именно происходит
<inkvizitor68sl> и нажать C-c
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: ты тут ещё?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, угу
<inkvizitor68sl> а, первый скрипт должен называться dl.sh, само собой
<inkvizitor68sl> а второй - par-dl.sh
<XuMuK> Nor8, 1.6
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: кстати, не хочешь just for fun заняться скриптописанием под одну браузерку на баше ) ?
<Nor8> XuMuK: А то я тут нашел бесплатный аналог, вот и спрашиваю, не та ли версия стоит
<go8765> вы де все?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, хыы
<inkvizitor68sl> я пока эти 2 написал - пополнил свои знания в баше =0
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ток я не понял причем тут серв гладиатора)
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: а это будущая парсилка статистики
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: эти скрипты должны собирать странички на харде, чтобы те, кто потом будут скрипт юзать не заддосили к чертям сайт
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, кторая преврадилас ьв форкбомбу? )
<go8765> artus: XuMuK ? это всё - game is ower ?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: ыгы ХД
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: там let не срабатывают, ну я их и закомментил =)
<artus> go8765, у мну лаааагиииии
<go8765> XuMuK: ?
<go8765> ты куда отвалился?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, так что там про скриптогамзю? )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: писать скрипты =)
<XuMuK> go8765, а чо, вдвоем чтоль?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: просто для опыта
<XuMuK> ты меня и так валишь)
<yurau> убунтуван юзаете? что так долго закачивается?
<XuMuK> yurau, у нас тут свой убунтуван есть
<XuMuK> аерофс называецо)
<go8765> XuMuK: ну ладно.... я тогда спать
<XuMuK> go8765, давай) надо как нить собрацо хотя бы 3х3 или 4х4)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а браузерко то как сама по себе? )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: раньше клевой была, сейчас я к ней интерес потерял, потому что PvP угробили
<artus> а, я в нее гамал даж когдато по ходу дела
<inkvizitor68sl> гы
<inkvizitor68sl> класс
<inkvizitor68sl> я дописал первый скрипт
 * yurau смотрит последнюю серию Хауса
<vdrandom> совсем последнюю? О_о
<copyerfiled> всем привет. как сменить владельца на папку, чтобы на все файлы внутри нее тоже сменился владелец?
<yurau> 7сез 23я сер
<vdrandom> copyerfiled, chown -R
<vdrandom> yurau, я не разбираюсь
<vdrandom> она совсем-совсем последняя, больше не будет? :)
<yurau> последняя доступная для скачивания :)
 * vdrandom никак не займётся Doctor Who пересмотреть. ._.
<artus> удалить все файлы под одним пользователем и создать под другим ^_^
<copyerfiled> vdrandom: я туго соображаю, можешь носом натыкать? например пользователь user папка /home/dir
<[Raiden]> Я по вики посмотрел сколько этот сериал шел и решил что ну ег онафиг
<vdrandom> copyerfiled, chown -R user:group /home/dir
<artus> chown -R user.user  /home/dir
<vdrandom> :group можно опустить
<copyerfiled> спасибо вам добрые люди
<vdrandom> [Raiden], можно с 2005 года смотреть
<vdrandom> старое - оно совсем олдфажное, на сегодняшний день почти никак не смотрится
<artus> vdrandom, вот так вот сразу опустить всю группу? )
<vdrandom> да :)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: я таки дописал хД
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, оно теперь сжигает монитор и ложит облака?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: http://paste.pro/1874525
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: ну при желании им можно хорошеньку игру заддосить =)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, любую? )))
<vdrandom> не распределённо же :)
<vdrandom> многовато д пишешь :)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ан а фыходе у тебя что?
<artus> *в
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: странички каждого существующего игрока на диске
<inkvizitor68sl> а с ними можно уже статистику собирать
<inkvizitor68sl> составлять списки игроков нужного уровня
<inkvizitor68sl> и так далее
<artus> бор-фармилка? )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: хм ?
<artus> ну по " списки игроков нужного уровня"
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: а тьфу, бот
<inkvizitor68sl> ну да
<inkvizitor68sl> составили список, потом его фигачим
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня уе есть заготовка атакилки
<inkvizitor68sl> но она работает в firefox
<artus> хыы
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: мне нравятся истории которые имеют начало и конец.
<inkvizitor68sl> буду переписывать под bash
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: чой то не распределенно?
<vdrandom> [Raiden], там каждый сезон - связанная история с началом и концом :)
<artus> а dl.sh уже не ложит систему? или еже не добрался до нее )
<[Raiden]> Хм, тогда может попробую
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: если есть доступ по ssh на несколько серверов - то поправить одну строку и распределенно =)
<vdrandom> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: нет, клал сам par-dl.sh
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что бесконечно форкал dl
<go8765> логово хакеров
<vdrandom> ты ж спать уходил
<vdrandom> :)
<go8765> не забывайте что логи то пишутся
<vdrandom> лол
<go8765> vdrandom:  e;t ble
<go8765> уже иду
<artus> могу помоч)
<artus> гг
<go8765> artus: скриптом? или статусом своим?
<vdrandom> киком. С уважением, К.О.
<artus> go8765, а скрипт то тебе зачем? ) ты ж всеравно в них как курица в апельсинах)
<go8765> artus: ненадо так - у меня знаешь какой страшный скрипт есть :  setxkbmap -layout "us,ru" -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll" -model pc105
<go8765> всё ложит)
<artus> гг
<artus> сбяжал )
<victor0000> sudo apt-get install zenity fortune-mod fortunes-ru -y && while true; do zenity --warning --title="Прикол как это." --text="<b>$(fortune | grep -v "\-\-")</b>"; done
<vdrandom> О_о
<DeLorean_DMC-12> всем пока, пошель спат
<artus> Your business will go through a period of considerable expansion., полюбому)
<[Raiden]> был скринлет для вывода фортунок на стол
<[Raiden]> и вроде плазмойд тоже
<[Raiden]> или кто-то из них - склероз
<artus> зачем скринлет для того что могут сделать коньки )
<vdrandom> меня факингрейтадвайс в каждом запущенном шеле приветствует :)
<copyerfiled> кто знает, как разрешить аппачу использование файлов .htaccess ?
<vdrandom> я не знаю
<vdrandom> хотя и должен лол
<artus> http://httpd.apache.org/ <---- он знает
<copyerfiled> мде :(
<copyerfiled> мануалы читал, только толку от них
<artus> copyerfiled, http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&biw=1251&bih=815&q=apache2+.htaccess+enable&aq=2&aqi=g7&aql=&oq=apache2+. слабо ?
<sharikoff> artus: q
<artus> sharikoff, суровый сибирский телефонист)
<artus> copyerfiled, ну если уже от мануалов толку нет, то все печально )
<artus> sharikoff, gsm шлюзы на базе e1550 прикрученых к астериску няка )
<sharikoff> хуавей?
<artus> угу
<[Raiden]> http://img12.nnm.ru/e/c/f/0/c/d3bc29a3e7a1e2a228e838e3468.jpg
<progerins> А как мне пароль тут сменить?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-14
<victor0000> progerins: users-admin
<r1za> доброе утро
<sharikoff> трам пам пам
<Lorgus> привет страна
<sharikoff> Lorgus, q
<sharikoff> чо не спишь?
<Lorgus> sharikoff, !!!
<Lorgus> sharikoff, ну так на работу скоро
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> я уже
<Lorgus> sharikoff, еще и ногу гвоздями проткнул... болит зараза... спать не дает
<sharikoff> зачем ты ее так
<Lorgus> sharikoff, хех...эт мну технику безопасности нарушил... плин... жарко было... решил в тапочках поработать... и вот результат
<Resager[Sleep]> Lorgus: где работаешь?
<Lorgus> Resager, мосэнерго
<Resager> о как
<Lorgus> че как... временно.... скоро свалю
<Lorgus> щас лабораторию откроют испытательную и свалю
<Resager> эт хорошо
<Lorgus> угу.. оч хорошо...
<Lorgus> у мну сосед типа кулибин.. дофига патентов имеет... ему дядьки с мешочками денеХ лаборатория заканчивают делать... вернее оборудовать
<Lorgus> лабораторию
<User690[web]> Доброе утро, есть кто бодорствующий?)
<Resager> доброе
<User690[web]> :)
<Lorgus> мне у него 2 хрени понравились.... незамерзающая вода и печка на дровах с регулировкой пламени
<Lorgus> хай User690[web]
<User690[web]> у меня маленький вопрос тут, касаемо remastesys, можно ли как-то изменить максимальный размер iso, чтобы забекапить систему, или  же нужно использовать другие пути?) подскажите пож))
<User690[web]> <Lorgus> доброе утро)
<Lorgus> ээээээ
<User690[web]> ага))
<User690[web]> я просто всю ночь сижу, пытаюсь как-то букапнуть, но он не хочет, постоянно говорит что большой объем, если убераю папку home то бекап он мне делает)
<Lorgus> а просто скопировать куда нить низя???
<User690[web]> можно кстати по другому .. мож кто0нить из вас знает какие папки нужны в home системе для того чтобы загрузиться, я тогда их оставлю а остальное исключу)
<User690[web]> <Lorgus> можно, но мне нужно что-то типо live cd сделать) просто со всеми прогамми но файлы все при этом иметь не обязательно)
<Lorgus> ну так убери ненужные файлы
<User690[web]> я вот думаю, что необходимо оставить в home, что там система использует при загрузке?) я просто не знаю .. не так давно работаю с линуксом, вот все осваиваю по тихоньку) подскажите пож
<User690[web]> у меня куча файлов в папке .wine но ее я исключал уже - не помогло, все равно много ему .. могу скинуть список ..
<User690[web]> список папок
<Resager> User690[web]: ЭЭ, дык погляди анализатором диска, какие папки толстые
<Resager> их и исключай.
<Resager> Вообще как бы в /home конфиги нужны и чтобы софт какой-никакой работал, папки типа .folder
<Resager> последние находятся в /home/username/
<User690[web]> <Resager> спасибо, только я не понимаю как просмотреть, подскажите где это, совсем у меня мозги уже не варят под утро)) просто просматривал командой ls -lah но он не все показывает(( в самой папке home у меня как раз папка username, root с дровами на принт
<User690[web]> <Resager> если просто смотреть в свойствах папки он мне показывает 200 с копейками метров, хотя в самом wine-е там явно больше)
<User690[web]> подскажите где этот ваш анализатор диска пож)
<User690[web]> спасибо, нашел как по другому посмотреть)
<Lorgus> все.... я на работу... пАкА all
<trancecore> какая пичаль =)
<trancecore> ммм... есть ли какой нибудь вариант консольного маил агента?
<trancecore> ну наподоби вичата чтоле
<r1za> нету)
<sharikoff> mutt
<inkvizitor68sl> alpine, если акк у гугла
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl, q
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl, ты уже рулишь яндексом?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ищо 4 года
<vendetta_> test
<ubuntuhelp> vendetta_, Есть контакт.
<ohyou> как подключиться к другой сети в xchat-gnome?
<rapidsp> запустить нормальный xchat, а не это недоразумение
<ohyou> что-то вразумительное в силах ответить?
<rapidsp> в xchat - список серверов - выбираешь все что душе угодно
<rapidsp> можно вручную добавить нужный сервер
<rapidsp> а вобще на сайте сети всегда есть список серверов
<vladiator> Доброе утро. Что делает gsynaptics?
<victor0000> vladiator: пакеты?
<vladiator> victor0000: да
<vladiator> Блин, глюков Ubuntu 11.04 не пересчитать... если провожу больше, чем одним пальцем по экрану, сенсор больше не чувствуется.
<Over1> Да, 11.04 фтопку. Нужно было быстро поставить лин на ноут, выбрал убунту, после часа возни переставил на 10.04
<vladiator> 10.04 вообще сенсор не поддерживает
<vladiator> Да и Unity мне вполне понравилась...
<Over> А мне нет, усложнение не в угоду удобству.
<Over> Еще и тормозит
<victor0000> Over: правда
<Over> Причем ноут вполне себе даже нормальный, а есть какая-то неприятная задержка в работе. Оставил гном и поставил 2.6.38-8, вполне достаточно.
<Mexanik> Привет. Я установил ubuntu server и хочу к нему привязать домен, который у меня есть. Как мне прописать его, и как мне делать поддомены?
<victor0000> Mexanik: /etc/hosts
<Mexanik> Блин, так просто =) А поддомены как создавать?
<Over> А у провайдера уже свой хост прописал основной?
<Over> Точнее у регистратора.
<Mexanik> Да, прописал
<Over> Поддомены - www?
<Mexanik> Ну да.. subdomain.domain.ru
<victor0000> Mexanik: зачем
<vladiator> Для чего нужен пакет gsynaptics? Что-то, связанное с мультитачем?
<Mexanik> victor0000 да просто так. Ну вот захотелось. Поддомены - это же так, ненужное =)
<vir0id> Всем привет. Ребята, извиняюсь за оффтоп. Есть у кого samsung galaxy i5500 ?
<xoveax> Никто не сталкивался с тем, что в notification area (gnome-panel) иконки почему-то размером в 1px ? Помню была подобная тема на каком-то фоуме, но так и не нашел ссылку.
<mva> Mexanik: 1) убунту тут не при чём
<mva> 2) куда смотрять NS-записи в реестре доменов?
<admin-skif-biz> Пытался 11.04 поставить. С флешки. Даже заставка успела промелькнуть, но потом ругаться начала и требовать логин.. что делать?
<Koldunstvo> Здравствуйте. Не могли бы вы ответить на два друг от друга зависящих вопроса:
<Koldunstvo> 1) Так получилось, что в Ubuntu 10.10 я перешел на desktop версию, и не могу вернутся назад, даже выбирая netbook edition во время смены пользователя. Как вернуть netbook рабочий стол?
<Koldunstvo> 2) Если нет ответа на первый вопрос, то как по-хорошему удалить Ubuntu 10.10? Она у меня на отдельном от Windows XP разделе.
<Koldunstvo> Заранее спасибо!!
<Koldunstvo> Я читал топики, просто интересно, если под виндоусом взять и форматнуть все разделы с убунтой, не получится ли, что при следующей загрузке компа он не найдет ХР. Потому что сейчас при загрузке системы он предлагает, какую операционку выбрать, но когдÐ
<NecroRomnt> Друзья, подскажите, пожалуйста, чем эти две убунты отличаются:
<NecroRomnt> ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386;
<NecroRomnt> ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.
<victor0000> Koldunstvo: хр не читать убунту, сам ручное хр где файл boot.ini добавить на убунту, гугле ищи
<victor0000> Koldunstvo: дамой)
<Koldunstvo> victor0000, я ничего не понял)
<Koldunstvo> В принципе, решение проблемы нашлось на форуме ubuntu-ru
<Koldunstvo> Но пока не рискну все это делать. Как будет больше времени и меньше лени, так сразу)
<The_MEk> Koldunstvo: основная проблема в чём? в том что не можешь нетбук-режим врубить, или что не знаешь как корректно удалить бубунту, чтоп не трогать хрюшу?
<sharikoff> nslookup ните кто нть vpn.iortpc.ru
<The_MEk> первая вроде по сути решается запуском uniti
<victor0000> Koldunstvo: умееш встав диск хр установка, врёш))
<The_MEk> 195.239.81.52
<sharikoff> The_MEk, оки спс
<The_MEk> victor0000: ты либо пиши нормально, либо совсем не пиши
<The_MEk> мозг взрываешь
<victor0000> The_MEk: я глухой факт
<The_MEk> victor0000: оно и видно что ты факт глухой...
<victor0000> The_MEk: ты уто?
<victor0000> *кто
<The_MEk> я, человек
<The_MEk> молодой и довольно симпатичный :)
<HACTEHbKA> Люди, товарищи, други =) Доброго дня вам! Скажите, почему у меня видео еле-еле показывает, всё дёргается? Я поставила драйвера видео которые система предложила
<The_MEk> HACTEHbKA: видео какое? киношки или графика?
<HACTEHbKA> И киношки и графика
<The_MEk> если киношки то драйверы тут не при чём
<rapidsp> а про что видео?
<HACTEHbKA> А что при чём?
<The_MEk> HACTEHbKA: попробуй поставить vlc плеер
<Popadius> здравствуйте
<The_MEk> ку
<HACTEHbKA> У меня и с контакта если видео смотреть то с качеством в 320 уже дёргается..
<The_MEk> а что ты подразумевала под графикой?
<rapidsp> HACTEHbKA: стандартный совет попробовать проприетарный драйвер поставить
<HACTEHbKA> Я поставила драйвер
<rapidsp> а... ну да
<victor0000> The_MEk: неа, нужно буфер груб, не скажу, мне интересную
<Koldunstvo> The_MEk, изначально у меня netbook edition с Unity, но я однажды при смене пользователя выбрал внизу desktop edition, в результате чего появился Gnome, и никак он не убирается :/
<The_MEk> Koldunstvo: попробуй из консоли запустить unity
<The_MEk> victor0000: перестань мне мозг взрывать
<Popadius> У ktorrenta глюк при запуске, Warning: QDBusObjectPath: invalid path ""   пишет, очень долго стартует , потом вроде бы нормально, перед стартом выдает Warning: uint DBusMenuExporterDBus::GetLayout(int, int, const QStringList&, DBusMenuLayoutItem&): Condition failed: menu
<Popadius> kde по совету обновил до 4.6.4
<Popadius> не исчезло
<The_MEk> rapidsp: поясни плз как драйвер видеокарты может влиять на воспроизведение видеофайлов?
<The_MEk> Popadius: попробуй снести его папку с конфой из профиля (или переименовать)
<rapidsp> не поясню, просто влияет
<HACTEHbKA> <The_MEk> я контру в вайне запускаю.
<rapidsp> HACTEHbKA: проверь что все установлено: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<The_MEk> HACTEHbKA: попробуй поставить плеер vlc и посмотреть при помощи него видюшку какую-нить
<HACTEHbKA> Она хреново идёт.. =)
<Popadius> The_MEk: пробовал, помогло но ненадолго, а постоянно этим заниматься как-то не очень. Все-таки настроек куча в кторренте
<Koldunstvo> >The_MEk: Koldunstvo: попробуй из консоли запустить unity
<Koldunstvo> А как?
<The_MEk> HACTEHbKA: а, ну тогда да, скорее всего драйвер... хотя может и проц греться например
<Koldunstvo> *стыдно-стыдно*
<HACTEHbKA> Не греется проц. 40 градусов
<HACTEHbKA> и видяха 40
<The_MEk> Koldunstvo: запускаешь консоль и там пишешь unity и жмакаешь ентер
<rapidsp> че за карта то?
<HACTEHbKA> nvidia 240
<rapidsp> должно спокойно работать, кодеки проверила?
<HACTEHbKA> gstreamer все поставила
<Koldunstvo> The_MEk, консоль=терминал?
<The_MEk> HACTEHbKA: можно попробовать снести драйвер и поставить его заново
<rapidsp> или из ppa
<The_MEk> но при этом на некоторое время могут отказаться запускаться иксы
<The_MEk> Koldunstvo: да
<rapidsp> tckb bp htgjd? nj dct yjhv ,eltn
<rapidsp> если из репов ставить, то все норм будет
<Koldunstvo> Ок, спасибо, попробую
<HACTEHbKA> Блин капец..
<The_MEk> ybrfr&
<The_MEk> никак?
<HACTEHbKA> Решила перегрузиться, чёт терминал не запускался, выдало ошибку "Диск для /tmp не созданЭ
<HACTEHbKA> Повтори пожалуйста, что мне нужно проверить, установлено или нет
<The_MEk> кодеки
<HACTEHbKA> ну я установила все gstreamer
<HACTEHbKA> что то еще нужно поставить?
<The_MEk> попробуй тормозящую видюшку воспроизвести в vlc
<HACTEHbKA> сейчас попробую
<The_MEk> и при этом посмотри на сколько проц грузится
<victor0000> HACTEHbKA: никаких vlc, totem всем
<skai> социологи есть?
<skai> СРОЧНО
<SergeyIT> а это кто? (
<skai> это те, кто занимаются социологическими исследованиями
<Administrator> привет всем
<HACTEHbKA> Нету ничего, всё удалила =) Сейчас фильм скачаю и проверю
<HACTEHbKA> Вы не сможете изменить частоту процессора на вашей машине. Ваша машина может быть неправильно настроена, или может не иметь аппаратной поддержки изменения частоты ЦП.
<HACTEHbKA> Что это вдруг?
<SergeyIT> skai, а это кто такие?
<inkvizitor68sl> HACTEHbKA: что именно "что это" ? у тебя проц какой?
<HACTEHbKA> У меня интел 7500
<DeLorean_DMC-12> ку
<HACTEHbKA> А не. Норм.
<HACTEHbKA> plugin-containe грузит проц на 60%...
<greenpower> ребят привет, скачал игру Osmos а запустить не получается... пишу sudo ./Osmos выдает ./Osmos: 15: ./Osmos.bin32: Permission denied
<greenpower> как запустить?
<Popadius> права проверь на запуск
<greenpower> там я и в группе и в владельце
<Popadius> а от админа запускается?
<greenpower> ну я писал sudo ./Osmos... это от рута куда уж круче
<greenpower> Там есть пункт Выполнение: позволять выполнение файла как программы, птичка не стоит
<DeLorean_DMC-12> greenpower: chmod +x file.bin
<greenpower> DeLorean_DMC-12: щас попробую
<greenpower> DeLorean_DMC-12: Заработало!! спасиб
<Popadius> что может вот это значить
<Popadius> Warning: QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: ~/.config/ibus/bus
<Popadius> при запуске многострадального ktorrent'а
<The_MEk> HACTEHbKA: а чем воспроизводила?
<The_MEk> Popadius: 1. нет такого файла или папки, 2. нет прав на него
<HACTEHbKA> Ну вот сейчас смотрю мультик в 720 разрешением в vlc нормально показывает, но иногда тормозит на полсекунды.
<Popadius> The_MEk: а зачем он туда обращается?
<Popadius> The_MEk: папки такой действительно нет
<The_MEk> Popadius: ну это ты у него спроси :)
<The_MEk> быть может где в конфигах прописано
<The_MEk> HACTEHbKA: а ядро какое используешь? самосборное или генкернел?
<HACTEHbKA> Эм... Дистр скачала, установила, автоматически обновилось =)
<Popadius> The_MEk: вот беда-то
<The_MEk> понятно
<The_MEk> в принципе может помочь сборка своего ядра
<The_MEk> под своё железо
<HACTEHbKA> До этого я еще не доросла =))
<HACTEHbKA> Вот еще вопрос назрел: как отрегулировать качество звука, ну типа там эквалайзер есть какой?
<The_MEk> если инглиша не боисся, то ничего страшного в этом нет
<The_MEk> в vlc?
<HACTEHbKA> Ну и в нём тоже и в играх чтобы
<victor0000> HACTEHbKA: лучше алса
<HACTEHbKA> Это что7=)
<victor0000> HACTEHbKA: линукс называется
<The_MEk> victor0000: ты сам то понимаешь, что говоришь?
<Popadius> а это прикол был по переписке firefox на qt?
<victor0000> The_MEk: жестоко влс где виноват это звук
<The_MEk> victor0000: ты откуда будешь?
<The_MEk> из какой страны?
<ufo_xx> ребята lxde кто то юзал
<ufo_xx> как можно ярлык на папку создать на рабочем столе
<The_MEk> ln -s путь_и_имя_папки путь_где_создать_ярлык
<ufo_xx> а как полностью скрипт сделать
<The_MEk> всмысле?
<The_MEk> вот тебе полная команда, как сделать символическую ссылку
<The_MEk> хочешь больше, man ln
<victor0000> ufo_xx: создать кнопку запуска... , команд пиши nautilius /home/user/papka
<ufo_xx> да-да я понял ,спасибо
<The_MEk> хм..
<The_MEk> victor0000: а зачем кнопку создавать?
<The_MEk> можно конечно и так, но ИМХО, это извращение
<victor0000> The_MEk: мозг взрываеш
<The_MEk> тебе полезно, а то всё ты да ты
<victor0000> ufo_xx: ищо создать кнопку запуска... , команд пиши gnome-open /home/user/papka
<victor0000> The_MEk: мозг взрываеш опять
<ufo_xx> ln -s /home/user/Документы /home/user/Рабочий стол
<ufo_xx> ghfdbkmyj bkb ytn&
<ufo_xx> правильно или нет?
<The_MEk> почти
<The_MEk> ln -s /home/user/Документы /home/user/Рабочий\ стол
<The_MEk> даже наверное так ln -s /home/user/Документы /home/user/Рабочий\ стол/
<The_MEk> можно и имя задать
<victor0000> The_MEk: ты первый ln , а я другой
<ufo_xx> мне нужно создать ярлык на папку документы на рабочем столе
<The_MEk> ufo_xx: в консоли пиши ln -s /home/user/Документы /home/user/Рабочий\ стол/Документы
<victor0000> ufo_xx: gconf-editor похож регедит винда, там докумень галка
<ufo_xx> у меня lxde стоит
<victor0000> ufo_xx: а вон
<victor0000> ufo_xx: The_MEk: правильно ответ, у меня гноме ((
<ufo_xx> блин не работает ln  пишет что файл создан ,но его нет на десктопе
<The_MEk> может у тебя десктоп настроен на отображение виджетов, а не на отображение содержимого папки рабочий стол?
<ufo_xx> lxde работает как опенбокс
<ufo_xx> там даже конфигуры есть боксовые
<victor0000> ufo_xx: ls -d /Рабочий\ стол/Документы
<victor0000> ufo_xx: ls -d ~/Рабочий\ стол/Документы
<victor0000> *
<ufo_xx> сек попробую
<victor0000> ошибаю
<victor0000> ufo_xx: ls -d ~/Документы
<victor0000> ufo_xx: есть ли?
<skai> от жеж звиздюленцева житуха
<ufo_xx> блин нифига не пашет
<victor0000> ufo_xx: ls -d ~/Doc*
<ufo_xx> ln -d /home/user/Документы /home/user/Рабочий\стол/Документы
<victor0000> ufo_xx: user точно?
<victor0000> ufo_xx: покажи echo $HOME
<ufo_xx> да
<ufo_xx> да не с юзером точно всё правильно
<Popadius> убил сейчас вывод aptitude
<Popadius> Что-то странное произошло при определениии (имя хоста)
<victor0000> ufo_xx: ls -d ~/Документы покажи
<skai> ufo_xx: во первых /home/user/Рабочий\ стол/Документы после стол пробел забылю \ этот символ его только экранирует,а не заменяет
<skai> и почему не ln -s
<skai> ?
<skai> нафиг ему хардлинк то?
<victor0000> ufo_xx: ls -d ~/Документы покажи, пока ln
<victor0000> ufo_xx: потом ln -s рано
<victor0000> ufo_xx: начало ls -d ~/Документы
<ufo_xx> ls -d ~/Документы выводит /home/user/Документы
<victor0000> ufo_xx: долго думать
<ufo_xx> два компа на один моник подключено поэтому так долго и получаеться
<victor0000> ufo_xx: жду
<victor0000> ufo_xx: ухожу на The_MEk:
<ufo_xx> victor0000 ок
<skai> кто залезает ментам на машину?
<skai> го-лый му-жик
<skai> го-лый му-жик
<rapidsp> вот такая вот попытка поднять рейтинг канала )))
<skai> rapidsp: а ты не знаешь песню про голого мужика?Оо
<dez_> Проверка
<skai> dez_: ????
<dez_> Проверика как настроен клиент - все в норме - надеюсь это не нарушает правила
<dez_> ... Проверил ...
<skai> dez_: ?? ? ????
<dez_> :)))
<skai> rapidsp: ? ??? ??? ?? ?? ???????
<The_MEk> ufo_xx: так и не получилось?
<Desniza> шутники
<skai> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/fix-gnome-shell-to-work-with-user-theme.html
<skai> где тут у нас райден и хумук?
<rapidsp> skai: не, не слышал
<stasdizzi> всем привет!!!,у кого нить,кроме меня,есть проблемы с ICQ в Empathy ?
<stasdizzi> пишет "Ошибка сети"
<Escsun> Привет всем
<DeLorean_DMC-12> ку
<DeLorean_DMC-12> stasdizzi: у все пока)
<SergeyIT> ставь пидгин
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, как успехи?)
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: пока остановился на на том что было, еще темку жетека подберу и темку пеквм нужно, но пока не нашел то что хочу
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, тему жтк легко писать
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, а вот темку пека надо в гимпе делать )
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: ага, видел начинку темы)
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, да там только цвета шрифтов ...
<vdrandom> мда
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: жтк темы еще не писал, только правил
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, ну править разницы не особой )
<vdrandom> Equinox Evolution Dawn
<vdrandom> ftw
<stasdizzi> SergeyIT: ага,понял,спасибо
<vdrandom> а ещё Shiki-Colors очень клёвая
<jlewka> всем привет, подскажите, а можно в опен офисе удалть символ новой строки?
<jlewka> \n нашел)
<vdrandom> или ставишь qtcurve и настраиваешь как хочешь :)
<jlewka> только вот мне нужна не новая стока, а возврат коретки или как там он называется
<vdrandom> ээ. то есть "удалить"?
<vdrandom> отключаешь отображение непечатаемых символов и ок
<jlewka> нет, мне нужно изменить его на пробел
<jlewka> а то слижком длинная книжка выходит...
<Escsun> DeLorean_DMC-12, мне вот кажется вот та более красная обоина была лучше
<DeLorean_DMC-12> Escsun: эта больше подходит конькам с тинтом
<Alagos> Добрый день. Подскажите, как можно отключить звук передвижения мышки? Ubuntu 10.04
<vdrandom> аэы О_о Што?
<Alagos> Смешно...
<artus> эм, а как включить звук передвижения мышки) хочу)
<Alagos> Ладно, еще вопрос. Кто то знает почему может отсутствовать прозрачность tilda? вроди последняя версия, и дрова активировал, не то что бы смертельно, просто как то не привычно...
<stasdizzi> может сменить коврик ?
<Alagos> )))
<Alagos> Коврик не катит...
<Alagos> Если его вообще убрать - звук все-равно есть)
<artus> Alagos, есть в тильде прозрачность)
<Alagos> Ну она активирована, но рабочего стола я не вижу, вижу только картинку фона...
<Alagos> Ни попок, ни прог, ни дисков...
<vdrandom> а композитный режим включен?
<Alagos> Раньше все было ок, ЧЯДНТ?
<artus> Alagos, какой звук? при жвижении звук порше пролетающего мимо на 180 км\ч ?
<Alagos> Да, пробовал и на среднем и не повышенном, все равно нету прозрачности, а в гном терминале есть...
<Alagos> artus: звук жужжания как бы
<artus> Alagos, положи машинку на место)
<artus> Alagos, того, не жужжыт убунта мышкой) при всем ее желании )
<Alagos> хнык-хнык...
<Alagos> Ну я хз что это, вырубаю колонки - звука нет, значит не системник
<stasdizzi> я подозреваю,что это наводка на аудиосистему
<Alagos> На винде, кстати, то же самое
<stasdizzi> это аппаратно
<vdrandom> да, походу
<Alagos> Ты думаешь что я не в тот разъем аудио воткнул?
<artus> stasdizzi, ацкий трансформатор в мышке?
<stasdizzi> да,коврик не причём)))
<Alagos> )))0
<stasdizzi> неее,провода
<artus> это какая такая наводка от мыши то может быть
<Alagos> Буду пробовать провода...
<artus> чтоб аж жужжжало
<Alagos> мышка подает своим сигналы типа "он тут! стреляйте! не бойтесь за меня! за a4tech!"
<artus> мож просто визуально-слуховые галючинации? )
<Alagos> Не...
<Alagos> А что в тильде делает двойная буферизация?
<artus> дважды буферезирует)
<Alagos> Кэп...
<Alagos> Ололо! Перезапустил тильду - появилась прозрачность. Нужно ее с задержкой запускать, по ходу...
<artus> при старте системы да
<Alagos> кто команду для запуска с задержкой напомнит? sh -c 'sleep 20 && tilda'
<vdrandom> ну например, да
<vdrandom> 20 - в секундах
<artus> тов ставь минуту, не ошибешся)
<Alagos> А еще какие то варианты есть? Я надеюсь я велосипед не изобритаю?
<Alagos> А то может где то в самой системе задержка ставится, а я и не знал, вечно загогулины писал)
<artus> Alagos, не, так все и делаем )
<Alagos> Хух)
<Alagos> Давно систему не переустанавливал)
<artus> зачем ее вообще переутанавливать то )
<Alagos> Нууу...
<Alagos> Так получилось :)
<Alagos> Решил я посмотреть с чем едят 11.04
<Alagos> И понял что едят не с моим железом)
<Alagos> Вопрос на засыпку. А как можно ввести пароль от сервака копи-пастом, а еще лучше выводом из какого то файла, в котором есть пароль?
<artus> а по ключам ходить не ?
<Alagos> Это как?
<jlewka> echo "pass" | my program
<artus> это гуглить ssh авторизация по клюяам
<Alagos> ща буду гуглить
<Alagos> jlewka: я имел ввиду применимо к ssh
<jlewka> ye ыыр d djdghct yt dbltk///)
<jlewka> ссш в вопросе не видел(
<artus> Alagos, https://hkn.eecs.berkeley.edu/~dhsu/ssh_public_key_howto.html
<artus> Alagos, http://linsovet.com/ssh-auth-pubkey вот тут попроще )
<artus> хе, запустить побыстрому ftp для анонимуса, дело 2х секунд )
<artus> wget http://pyftpdlib.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/pyftpdlib/ftpserver.py && python ftpserver.py -wp 2121
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> ну а что, протокол-то простой же
<artus> можно конечно python-pyftpdlib поставить и python -m pyftpdlib.ftpserver -wp 2121 ток оно у меня чей то ругаетцо ошибками
<artus> vdrandom, ну эот как отдача каталога по хттп через python SimpleHTTPServer.py 12345 ))
<SergeyIT>  Alagos, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=114493.30
<artus> а так если надо по быстрому расшарить не надолго то красота )
<SergeyIT>  Alagos, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=142460.0
<vdrandom> кедоюзеры есть? :)
<DenSpirit> какая команда аналогична опции "снять процесс" в системном мониторе? именно "снять", не "завершить",
<ftk> killall?
<DenSpirit> ><
<artus> DenSpirit, что значит снять а не завершить?
<DenSpirit> он процессы по названию убивает?
<artus> с чего снять ? с забора?
<DenSpirit> нет.
<artus> киллал по пимени, кил по пиду
<DenSpirit> artus: стандартное завершение и немедленное, "снятие"
<ftk> kill(all) -SIGKILL
<artus> kill -9
<Alagos> SergeyIT: спасибо, попробовал несколько вариантов - пока что результат нулевой. Будем пробовать еще)
<artus> снятие это такой новый термин чтоль?
<artus> есть прибить, и прибить быстро )
<DenSpirit> в системном мониторе посмотри, такая локализация официальная
<Alagos> Может он имеет ввиду в бекграунд прогу засунуть?
<artus> DenSpirit, у меня системный монитор htop )
<artus> а не гуевое поделие которое жрет камень больше чем вся вместе взятая система )
<DenSpirit> ну, я хз. у меня -9 называет снятием
<Alagos> Так а в чем вопрос то?
<DenSpirit> с каким аргументом запускать kill чтобы он процессы принудительно завершал. это -9?
<artus> DenSpirit, http://itmages.ru/image/view/211207/e584ea66
<artus> DenSpirit, угу
<Alagos> scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub alagos@195.234.215.174
<Alagos> что не так?)
<DenSpirit> artus: точно угу? там 15я команда подсвечена.
<artus> scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub alagos@195.234.215.174:~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<ftk> у меня одного cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp и перенаправление в дсп неработают?
<artus> DenSpirit, это дефолтный килл
<vdrandom> SIGTERM - отправить сигнал на выключение процессу, SIGKILL - убить принудительно
<artus> DenSpirit, а принудительно и прим щас я сказал это 9 )
<DenSpirit> vdrandom: artus:  аригато!^^
<Alagos> artus: юпи, сработало)
<artus> Alagos, а куда ж оно денетцо то)
<vdrandom> kill и killall по умолчанию отправляют SIGTERM.
<artus> Alagos, а потом просто на удаленные машинки копиш свой паблик ключ и не паришся с паролями )
<Alagos> artus: а в статейке там криво команда написана, потому что движок адрес забавно форматнул, и ничерта не понятно что и как...
<Alagos> artus: ~/ - это же корень, или я чего то не понимаю?
<Alagos> Ну в смысле корневая папка юзера
<artus> угу
<artus> Alagos, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/SSH%20login%20without%20password.html вот так сказать то что у меня в загашнике )
<artus> на случай короткой памяти )
<Alagos> ыыыы
<Alagos> Залогинилось без пароля)
<Alagos> А оно по ипу и имени пользователя генерит кей?
<artus> Alagos, оно генерит 2 ключа, 1н твой личный, второй публичный
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Мужики, как через консоль посмотреть, какие пакеты установлены?
<artus> dpkg --get-selections
<artus> а гуглоталк кто нить тестил?
<[Raiden]> ку
<artus> re
<[Raiden]> да вроде тот же жабер
<artus> я про голос
<[Raiden]> неа
<artus> skai, а давай постестим гуглоговорилку
<skai> не сейчас
<skai> я делаю соц исследование и уже ненавижу эту жизнь
<Alagos> Что за исследование?
<Alagos> Верность женщин измеряешь?)
<vdrandom> я не тестил лол
<artus> vdrandom, давай затестим)
<vdrandom> надо ещё клиент с поддержкой сообразить
<vdrandom> ща
<artus> эм, тама надо только google-talkplugin поставить
<artus> оно через вебморду звонить должно
<vdrandom> аы, через вебморду што ли?
<artus> ну мне ж интересрно работаеть ли оно )
<vdrandom> О_о
<vdrandom> фрося, ты?
<artus> гг
<artus> а че, имеет право на жазнь)
<vdrandom> мм. алсаутилс
<vdrandom> он что, с пульсом не работает?
<artus> а пульс разве нужен? )
<vdrandom> а фрося - это не фрося, видимо. хостнейм не тот
<vdrandom> artus, у меня пульс отлично работает
<vdrandom> поэтому нужен
<vdrandom> :)
<artus> vdrandom, это тебе только кажетцо)
<vdrandom> ок!
<shift29> усем доброго вечера
<shift29> подскажите, добрые одмины, как вызвать красивую инфу о загрузке системы
<vdrandom> и тебе доброго утра
<artus> shift29, вырубить нафиг сплеш
<vdrandom> аы... в смысле красивую? в смысле инфу?
<shift29> такая инфа появляется при заходе в сессию в ubuntu server
<vdrandom> а, лол. сноси plymouth и будет тебе щасте
<vdrandom> artus, давай тестить гуглоговорилку, чо
<artus> ща в гуглу зайду ток
<[Raiden]> это наверное из motd грузится, а туда что-нить скриптом вносится. Ещё можно цветастые анси картинки впихнуть )
<artus> чей то оно меня не пускаеть O_o
<vdrandom> j
<vdrandom> о
<vdrandom> [Raiden], ты ведь кде гоняешь?
<artus> vdrandom, моя почта есть у тя?
<vdrandom> ща, вроде должна быть
<[Raiden]> Да, сча в кде
<vdrandom> а, не, нету
<artus> чатик открывай)
<vdrandom> добавься
<vdrandom> [Raiden], что это за activities и зачем они нужны?
<vdrandom> странно
<[Raiden]> ну типа рабочих столов, только это не виртуальные рабочие столы, а отдельные плазмойды-столы. Стол тут тоже плазмойд.
<[Raiden]> ну и можн привязать к каждому свои настройки
<[Raiden]> Хотя по секрету скажу, разные плазмойды можно и на вирт столах иметь и правила для окон какое где тоже
<[Raiden]> В нашем переводе это вроде комнаты
<[Raiden]> я уже не помню )
<[Raiden]> в общем я ими не пользуюсь. вирт столы юзаю, с включеннной фишкой на каждом свой валлпапер и плазмойд
<skai> artus: хошь изобразить из себя эксперта?
<skai> только серьезно
<artus> лехко
<artus> кстати гуглоголос работаеть ) кул)
<vdrandom> при чём неожиданно хорошее качество связи
<vdrandom> не скайп, конечно, но ок
<artus> vdrandom, скайп бы у меня сейчас вообще не работал)
<artus> он бы от 2х слов залип и ушол в переподключение )
<artus> 7 packets transmitted, 6 received, 14% packet loss, time 6000ms
<shift29> [Raiden], то сообщение на motd очень похоже, обычное motd это ж "велком ту бла бла" и дата последнего залогивания?
<artus> skai, чавой ты там експертируеш уже ?
<vdrandom> [Raiden], ужас какой.. намудрили :)
<[Raiden]> много слов получилось в общем activities тоже самое что раб столы, но может быт ьнекий доб функционал, в виде другого способа привязки плазмойдов и окон.
<vdrandom> с другой стороны, прятать по-быстрому ото всех, чем занимался
<vdrandom> вот за что кде можно и нужно любить - так это за фичастость :)
<[Raiden]> Например обзываеш ькомнату работа,  и делаешь что бы помнились последние окна. Когда переходишь там сразу открывается офис или что надо
<[Raiden]> или обзываешь комнату игры, и там на столе ярлыки для запуска игр
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> в общем так юзат ьможно
<[Raiden]> или можно например сделат ькомнату статистика, завесив плазмойдами с логами и статой всякой
<[Raiden]> когда ненадо комнаты можно приостанавливать
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Спасибо.
<vdrandom> круто
<[Raiden]> только мне лично хватило функционала местных вирт столов
<vdrandom> я даже ими не пользуюсь лол
<go8765> ку
<[Raiden]> ребята рулят, уже 3 или 4 взлом за примерно месяц-два http://www.3dnews.ru/news/612660/
<[Raiden]> перед этим сервера сони поломали
<vdrandom> они делают это для лулзов
<portos> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> portos! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<portos> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> portos! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> че он там про анал говорит? )
<portos> извиняюсь)
<artus> ))
<portos> всем привет
<portos> как узнать какие программы установленны в убунту из консоли?
<artus> dpkg --get-selections
<escsun_> artus, такое даже запомнить сложно))
<escsun_> оО
<Escsun> когда это я успел вылететь )
<portos> сейчас попробую
<artus> Escsun, зачем его запоминать то если оно раз в пятилетку надо)  надо заааписывать)
<portos>  dpkg --get-selections
<portos> а если конкретно ищу текстовые редакторы?
<portos> так нельзя?))
<artus> grep тебе в помощ
<portos> понял
<portos> спасибо
<alexandr> кар всем
<XuMuK> ку
<alexandr> проблема народ у меня в скайпе линь камеру не видит
<alexandr> камера называется HAMA
<artus> alexandr, нафорум, там расписано 100500 раз
<artus> alexandr, а id у нее какой согласно выводу lsusb
<artus> alexandr, 093a:2620 Pixart Imaging, Inc типа это оно?
<alexandr> да
<artus> alexandr, http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2009/03/01/howto-gear-head-web-cam-093a2620-in-linux/
<shift29>  /lib/i386-linux-gnu/security/pam_motd.so - скрипт, который modt показывает, он в себе и вывод той красивой инфы содержит, ибо если отключать motd, отключится и инфа
<shift29> как вскрывать .so?
<alexandr> артус а как там всё творить то?
<artus> ну наверно так как там написано )
<artus> у кого камера, у тебя или у меня ?
<alexandr> попробую что нить
<artus> cкрипт для поиска репозитория на launchpad.net надо кому нить ?
<skai> artus: yppamanager?
<artus> skai, http://linsovet.com/script-search-in-launchpad-net
<YDmitriy> Здраствуйте. Помогите с проблемой: Ubuntu 11.04 x64, Libreoffice x86_64. 3.3.2 и 3.4
<YDmitriy> При сохранении любых файлов по сети пишет:
<YDmitriy> Общая ошибка.
<YDmitriy> Ошибка ввода вывода
<YDmitriy> Проверено на Win\Lin компьютерах. Кто нибудь уже получал такое?
<YDmitriy> при этом х32 все ОК
<artus> это чего было?
<vdrandom> лол
<artus> а вот добавление паравиртуального диска в KVM  без перезагрузки надо бы запомнить )
<UNIm95> YDmitriy поставь пакеты совместимости х32
<Resager> Есть кто шарит в вариционном исчислении? *_*
<artus> хм, clive для качать с ютуба как то поадекватнее youtube-dl
<total__> добрый вечер
<XuMuK> artus, а папка /tmp вапще жжот)
<artus> XuMuK, в папке tmp оно постолько поскольку качаетцо
<artus> а если хоца тупо сохранить? )
<XuMuK> просто открыл страницу, подождал пока прогрузицо, профит)
<XuMuK> artus, файл перекинул в другую папку и обозвал как надо и всё(
<XuMuK> то есть )
<artus> нафига )))
<artus> если оно сразу и коректно парсит имя)
<artus> ll
<XuMuK> в кеше нет
<artus> XuMuK, [/tmp]% clive http://www.youtube.com/watch\?v\=VecZZdpmXl8
<artus> fetch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VecZZdpmXl8 ...done.
<artus> verify video link ...done.
<artus> CrystalMazePigeonsCandaceRoseDav   0%    0.0M /  2.3M            2.4K/s  15m58s^C
<XuMuK> ну так а я про чо... ето ж клив, а не просто кеш браузера)
<artus> клив рулит)
<artus> XuMuK, а ты про какие то страницы, кеши )
<trancecore> ммм... подскажите какой командой в баше можно вывести рандомные букавки?
<Gotoxa> artus, privet
<artus> Gotoxa, транслит запрещен
<artus> Gotoxa, setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll us,ru &
<Escsun> artus, немного не правильная команда
<Escsun> artus, 19:11      artus | Gotoxa, setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll
<Escsun>                  | us,ru &
<Escsun> artus, упс)
<vdrandom> trancecore, ты про cat /dev/random ?
<Escsun> artus, setxkbmap -layout "us,ru" -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll" -model pc105
<vdrandom> или /dev/urandom
<artus> Escsun, сфигли не правельная если она у меня в .config/openbox/autostart.sh
<Escsun> artus, ну это потому что у тебя идет выбор на стандартную изначально клаву)
<artus> эм... а на какую оно еще может пойти?
<Escsun> ууу )
<Escsun> список громадный
<artus> Escsun, дефолт то 1н)
<Escsun> artus, у нас то да
<Escsun> artus, а у других далеко нет
<trancecore> vdrandom да я вообще ищу в какую сторону копать
<Gotoxa> Escsun, спс за команду, заработало
<Gotoxa> artus, есть идеи что у меня?
<sharikoff> грипп?
<Escsun> Gotoxa, а что случилось?
<Gotoxa> установщик убунты не видит второй винт, видит только винт с виндой
<Escsun> Gotoxa, а он точно есть?
<Gotoxa> винт с виндой перерасделению не подлежит, даже с gParted
<Gotoxa> Escsun, GParted его видит
<Escsun> Gotoxa, ага ок
<Escsun> Gotoxa, может там файловая система повредилась ?
<artus> Gotoxa, ты того, винт отмаунчивал?
<Gotoxa> artus, дык он и не маунченный был)
<artus> trancecore, cat /dev/urandom | tr -dc a-zA-Z | head -c 8
<trancecore> спс
<artus> Gotoxa, есть такая замечательная весч как testdisk )
<artus> Gotoxa, есть в репах, запускай и натравливай )
<Gotoxa> artus, testdisc не нашел, нашел DiscUtility - он говорит что с моими винтами все в порядке, и с файловой системой тоже
<artus> Gotoxa, a cfdisk /dev/sda не пробовал ?
<Gotoxa> artus, говорит фатально что не может открыть О.о
<artus> Gotoxa, слушай, а что у тя в логи dmesg и messages сыпаетцо?
<kyct> Здравствуйте! ася не работает, что делать?
<artus> ася ненужна
<Gotoxa> artus, там о-о-очень много всего, последнее как я маунтил разделы
<artus> !icq | kyct
<ubuntuhelp> kyct: ICQ — зло. см: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/0821/h_1282396981_b251c05dc6.png и читай !icqs если проблемы с подключением.
<total__> переходить на свободныю сторону, jabber
<kyct> ну, в смысле эмпати
<artus> еще один
<vdrandom> это нормально
<vdrandom> пользуйся другим клиентом
<artus> да выбросите вы нафиг это корявое поделие
<vdrandom> или не пользуйся асечкой вообще :)
<vdrandom> artus, а что, эмпати до сих пор коряв?
<kyct> другое приложение не качается(
<artus> vdrandom, был есть и будет коряв )
<kyct> вообще приложения никакие не открываются
<vdrandom> kyct, какое? поставь pidgin
<[Raiden]> он же гномерами пишется, эмпати, значит будет ущербен функционально всю свою жизнь
<kyct> я все через центр приложений качаю обычно
<total__> ставь pidgin, у меня черезнего хорошо работает, или adobe air с icq beta for linux
<[Raiden]> простите за ...
<artus> Gotoxa, скинь на paste.pro
<artus> [Raiden], дадада, так и есть )
<kyct> в общих чертах, проблема заключается в том, что центр приложения не пашет
<[Raiden]> мульти протокольное юзабельное только пиджин, копете и видимо кутим.
<vdrandom> [Raiden], ну я не про функциональную ущербность
<vdrandom> он даже с поправками на гномохиг корявый лол
<total__> kyct, sudo apt-get install программа
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: )
<Gotoxa> artus, http://paste.pro/1881146
<vdrandom> у меня вот кеды грузятся полминуты при входе
<total__> kyct: http://linux-easy.ru/blog/novosti-spo/oficialnaja-versija-icq-skoro-stanet-dostupna-i-dlja-linux.html
<vdrandom> ов щи
<vdrandom> официальная асечка на эйре ололо
<kyct> total_, как запустить?
<total__> пока что бета
<artus> Gotoxa, а теперь /var/log/messages
<vdrandom> kyct, сначала adobe air поставить надо
<total__> кого?
<vdrandom> официальную асечку, очевидно же
<artus> извращенцы
<kyct> еще у меня менеджер обновлений ошибку выдает
<total__> какую?
<artus> эм, мож подскажет кто, tar cf - log | xz -9 -k > ./log.tar.xz  <---- вот это как то сокращаетцо? log это папка
<kyct> уже довольно давно... я уже потерял надежду, что это пройдет
<Gotoxa> artus, ээм, как увидеть? в качестве фолдера или через sudo?
<total__> в студию её
<[Raiden]> artus: а тебе обязательно xz?
<total__> kyct, выкладывай её
<kyct> total__,При работе с пакетом возникла неразрешимая ошибка
<kyct> полностью выкладывать?
<[Raiden]> вообще не надо сокращать, так вполне нормально + можно ключики для xz задать
<total__> а дальше
<artus> Gotoxa, sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /var/log/messages | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kyct> Пожалуйста, сообщите об этой ошибке пакета «update-manager» и включите это сообщение:
<kyct> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ru.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:Списки пакетов или status-файл не могут быть открыты или прочитаны.'
<artus> [Raiden], жметь он хорошо, и распаковывает быстро
<[Raiden]> бзип текст тоже хорошо жмет или 7z и распаковать можно на любой платформе. Даже наверное на моей мобилке с симбой 9.3
<[Raiden]> )
<Gotoxa> artus, "E: Unable to locate package pastebinit"
<vdrandom> бзип медленно распаковывается
<[Raiden]> это есть
<artus> Gotoxa, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<artus> [Raiden], хотя можно не выпендриватцо и в lzma жать конечно )
<artus> tar cf $2.tar ;lzma --best $2.tar ))
<[Raiden]> можно кстати сокращать до .txz
<total__> kyct, http://ozsoft.blogspot.com/2011/05/eencountered-section-with-no-package.html
<vdrandom> [Raiden], можно, но не модно
<[Raiden]> tar cf $2.tar ;lzma --best $2.tar - а тут пайп я думаю лучше будет ) иначе лзма будет читать с хдд, а не из памяти
<artus> ну это у меня в конфиге zsh )
<artus> типа pk lzma zzz/
<[Raiden]> в смысле с пайпом будет капелку быстрей, по идее
<artus> эм, а выглядеть это как должно?
<kyct> total__, я так понял это в терминале надо прописывать?
<total__> да
<kyct> пассворд не набирается(
<Gotoxa> как флэш установить? через apt-get
<artus> набирается)
<artus> Gotoxa, ты не флеш ставь, а винт чини
<total__> набирается, просто в консоли неотображается
<total__> ни звездочек ни чего на месте пароля
<Escsun> total__, пароль не видно когда ты набираешь
<Gotoxa> artus, пытаюсь ^^ пока апгрейд идет, делать нечего, музыку бы послушать *-*
<Escsun> total__, а так ты набираешь )
<[Raiden]> tar cf - $1 |lzma --best $1.tar.lzma наверное как-то так
<artus> Gotoxa, через флеш? O_o
<artus> а, в этом смысле
<[Raiden]> кстати ман тар , есть ключик --xz
<total__> Escsun, эт к чему?
<Escsun> total__, эт к тому что в терминале не виден набор пароля так и должно быть
<total__> ну я про то и говорю
<Escsun> total__, но на самом деле он набирается )
<kyct> спасибо, вроде процесс какой-то пошел)
<[Raiden]> ман иногда грепать можно, хотя там встроенный поиск есть, например  man tar |grep xz
<Escsun> total__, так что не стоит переживать просто вводи пароль и все
<total__> Escsun, это не я спрашивал, а kyct, а за 2 года в убунту я это уже выучил
<total__>  не только это
<Escsun> total__, а)
<Escsun> то куст,я прост только после душа))
<total__> :)
<kyct> я первые полгода только
<kyct> да и то из-за айпода... айтюнс выбесил, сменил ОС
<total__> kyct, ничего страшного, эт только первое время потом легко
<total__> на себе испробовал
<kyct> будем надеяться(=
<total__> теперь вот большинство телодвижений из консоли делаю
<Gotoxa> artus, дык вконтактик требует флэш D;
<artus> дык вконтактик идет лесом )
<kyct> а консолью хоть как приблизительно пользоваться?
<artus> да и не требует он флеша если чесно :)
<artus> !toolbox | kyct
<ubuntuhelp> kyct: http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<artus> вот так
<total__> ты только что ей пользовался, первый пример
<kyct> ага, спасибо) я почитаю чего-нибудь умное, авось научусь)
<total__> да если будешь из консоли править конфиги пользуйся nano, он полегче будет
<artus> а если в нем еще и подсветку включить вообще красота )
<[Raiden]> я думаю консоль лучше изучать с оболочки, по ходу повествования некоторые команды заучатся. Советую bash intro howto и bash abs погуглить
<kyct> сейчас гляну
<[Raiden]> на русском было где-то
<Gotoxa> artus, отлична-а, у меня кончилось место на выделенном месте для убунты  -.-
<artus> Gotoxa, а памяти у тя сколько ?
<Gotoxa> artus, оперативки гиг
<[Raiden]> И наверное лучше сразу прогу для заметок завести. Один из недостатков CLI ифейса - надо много помнить.
<[Raiden]> Гуи как бы визуально может что-то подсказать, в виде меню , галки, или кнопки.
<artus> да , заметки надо вести
<total__> потолще желательно
<artus> чей то я с дуру позабывал пароли к бд (((
<total__> записывать надо:)
<artus> угу)))
<[Raiden]> я keepassx юзаю, неплохая мультиплатформенная хранилка паролей. А тот который к ней сложно забыть, давно используется.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хотя сча наверное модно онлайн хранить
<vdrandom> keepassx в линуксах, keepass под виндой, ня :3
<total__> я по старинке на бумаге
<vdrandom> хотя keepassx мультиплатформенный
<total__> в блокноте
<Gotoxa> artus, как удалять программы?
<vdrandom> apt-get remove
<Gotoxa> artus, всмысле через sudo
<vdrandom> отвык я от этих apt-tool :(
<vdrandom> через sudo, да
<[Raiden]> keepass прошу заметить другая программа с другим форматом хранения.
<vdrandom> неа
<vdrandom> keepass2 другой формат имеет :)
<artus> [Raiden], truecrypt -t -k "" --protect-hidden=no  /zzz && nano crypt/pass   ^_^
<[Raiden]> ))
<vdrandom> keepassx слизан с keepass1
<[Raiden]> это опенсорсный форк, да.
<vdrandom> один в один морда, только вот под виндой keepass умеет автонабор, а keepassx - нет
<[Raiden]> ну да, кипасс2, первый умер уже.
<vdrandom> ну, может, его не пилят больше
<vdrandom> но скачать с официального сайта можно
<[Raiden]> авонабор?
<vdrandom> да. когда софтина сама вводит логин и пароль
<vdrandom> ctrl+v хоткей
<total__> сново пошел спор
<vdrandom> total__, это не спор ещё лол
<vdrandom> холивары обычно веселее
<[Raiden]> vedjbe2f550
<vdrandom> гы
<[Raiden]> ыы
<vdrandom> очень полезная фича же
<[Raiden]> в текущее окно
<vdrandom> главное - да, окно сначала выбрать
<vdrandom> и помнить, что для перехода между полями оно таб использует
<vdrandom> и если свёрстано идиотами, может не работать
<[Raiden]> не, в топку. я кипассом пользуюсь когда забываю только.
<vdrandom> а из модных - ванпасс вроде
<vdrandom> а, не
<vdrandom> lastpass
<[Raiden]> я только сказал чем пользуюсь, там как хотите.
<[Raiden]> мб ещё зайду, смена ядра )
<total__> всем buy
<vdrandom> лол
<Gotoxa> artus, забил на проблему, решил поиграть :3
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> нвидия 275.09.07 релизнула
<[Raiden]> Улучшена производительность масштабирования окон в KDE 4 на системах с маломощными CPU. - кажется это есть. Ресайз окна шустрый.
<artus> если б еще и в дебиане починили поддержку оной было бы круто
<[Raiden]> в смысле?
<artus> а не собирается модуль ядра
<[Raiden]> ядро с ксеном?
<[Raiden]> был раньше глюк такой
<artus> а фиг нает, даже на ванильном не хочет
<[Raiden]> странно
<[Raiden]> гугльни по ошибке )
<artus> гуглил) все ждут пока починят)
<[Raiden]> дело не в ядре значит, гцц может у тебя слишком свежий
<artus> скорее всего
<[Raiden]> я всётаки советую убунту\федору\опенсусе - это самое готовое для десктопа. А ваши дебианы можно в виртуалке мучить - если по работе изучать надо.
<[Raiden]> )
<hivemind> кххм
<vdrandom> а арчик?
<vdrandom> [Raiden]
<vdrandom> :)
<[Raiden]> вообще в федорке тоже гцц свежий, там ставится врое.
<hivemind> при попытке установить приложение (в данном случае ffmpeg) выдаётся вот это
<hivemind> sudo apt-get -f install
<hivemind> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово
<hivemind> Построение дерева зависимостей
<hivemind> Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово
<hivemind> Исправление зависимостей... Готово
<hivemind> Следующие пакеты устанавливались автоматически и больше не требуются:
<vdrandom> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<hivemind>   xfonts-terminus
<hivemind> Для их удаления используйте 'apt-get autoremove'.
<artus> ну не сказал бы, работает оно у меня стабильно и кушать не просит, а свеженькое это скорее блаж чем необходимость
<hivemind> Будут установлены следующие дополнительные пакеты:
<Escsun> vdrandom, арчик не осилит новичек
<hivemind>   pidgin-data
<hivemind> Пакеты, которые будут обновлены:
<hivemind>   pidgin-data
<hivemind> обновлено 1, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 435 пакетов не обновлено.
<Escsun> vdrandom, увидет черную консоль ..
<artus> @kban --user hivemind
<hivemind> не установлено до конца или удалено 1 пакетов.
<[Raiden]> Ну арчик незнаю, мне кажется в нем есть недостатки. например для ойиц реп 1 программа, для аура другая.
<inkvizitor68sl> хм?
<Escsun> [Raiden], как раз это не недостаток
<vdrandom> там, наверное, в описании разница обозначена, не?
<[Raiden]> у меня 1 раз это вызвало проблему с неразрешенными зависимостями в цикле
<Escsun> [Raiden], это куда круче чем 1000 репов
<Escsun> [Raiden], которые постоянно надо искать ...
<[Raiden]> сколько репов - по сути значения не имеет, 1   управляющая программа лучше чем несколько
<Escsun> [Raiden], имеет еще как ...
<[Raiden]> я ещё бсдинит не люблю, он не соответствует LSB
<Escsun> [Raiden], а по мне так я не переношу все остальное )
<[Raiden]> хотя вы это можете игнорировать )
<vdrandom> я ща мучился с mplayer из разных репов в opensuse на компе сестры
<Escsun> [Raiden], все остальное для меня работает через одно место)
<Escsun> [Raiden], называть не буду
<vdrandom> из-за этого их packman'а
<[Raiden]> может дело и не в гцц, в федоре вроде самый свежий, а там дрова нвидии ставятся...
<Escsun> vdrandom, в сюсе нет пакмана
<Escsun> vdrandom, в сюсе yum
<vdrandom> нет. есть репозитории packman
<vdrandom> а пакетный манагер - zypper
<Escsun> vdrandom, pkg.tar.xz/gz vs rpm ...
<vdrandom> :)
<[Raiden]> пакман это не в опенсусе, там аналог будет zypper
<vdrandom> http://packman.links2linux.org/
<Escsun> vdrandom, э)
<Escsun> vdrandom, packman != pacman
<vdrandom> да
<[Raiden]> а..
<vdrandom> перечитай :)
<vdrandom> я просто добавил ещё репы с мплеером
<[Raiden]> развелось пакманов )
<vdrandom> и возникли какие-то стрёмные непонятки из-за того, что в пакмане мплеер тоже есть
<Escsun> [Raiden], я предпочитаю в арче больше yaourt )
<vdrandom> враппер для пакмана же, нет?
<[Raiden]> арч мне не кажется удобней , в общем. Нравится - юзайте.
<vdrandom> да везде свои косяки
<vdrandom> у убунты и арчика хоть родные репы обширные
<vdrandom> и на том спасибо :)
<[Raiden]> угу, я остался в убунте именно поэтому.
<[Raiden]> нет, не только, но на 80% :)
<[Green]> кто меня хайлайтил всуе?
<[Green]> добрый вечер
<vdrandom> превед
<artus> [Green], все пучком) все наказаны)
<vdrandom> спамота внезапная была
<[Green]> artus: это хорошо)
<red3709> всем привет! подскажите плиз в чем дело, пиджин то и дело вылетает из учетной записи ICQ, причем  коннект стабильный
<vdrandom> может, на серверах асечки проблемы?
<red3709> да вроде у других все хорошо..
<artus> [Raiden], http://code.google.com/p/sgfxi/source/checkout не щупал?
<[Raiden]> неа и даже не понял что это
<artus> sgfxi is an nVidia / fglrx/xorg driver installer for Debian/Ubuntu/Arch based Linux systems. ))
<Cat1> red3709: у меня аська последнее время тоеж ведет себя нехорошо, то вход не сразу, то вылеты . Перелез на жабу и друзей перетащил тудаже (благополучно ))))
<Escsun> Cat1, хз о чем вы через транспорт еще не падала )
<[Raiden]> не, я ставлю с ппа и не парю мозг, иногда ставлю руками установщиком нвидии , если надо срочн ои на ппа ещё нет.
<[Raiden]> на последний случай такая фигня есть, что бы при обновке ядер не отвалилось.http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2010/12/nvidia.html
<Cat1> Escsun:  не заморачивался с транспортами асечки,хорошо что не падает
<Escsun> Cat1, та я привык к гаджиму и ставить отдельно клиент лучше забыть ))
<Cat1> а у меня в аське никого не осталось, все есть в джаббере, хотя еще недавно думал всех не перетащу ))
<red3709> Cat1: после последнего падения ICQ клиенты себя странно ведут, empathy вообще не подключает ICQ
<red3709>  Cat1:кстати, джаббер ру вообще не работает с пиджином (sic!)
<red3709> а другие сети все ок
<Cat1> вот и я про это. Я просто через Jabber в том же эмпати забил мыла друзей и все дела. уж gmail.com есть у всех
<vdrandom> в эмпати не работает асечка, да
<vdrandom> я, правда, уже не помню, когда напрямую к ней подключался
<Cat1> джаббер орг работает с пиджином )) и гмайл тоже . Правда я эмпати пользуюсь .
<red3709> Cat1: я про ру, измучался
<nand> [Raiden]: а если юзать dkms тоже ведь не должно отваливаться?
<[Raiden]> с жабер клиентом естессно работает любой жабер сервер
<red3709>  [Raiden]:  спасибо кэп
<[Raiden]> я вишу на жабер ру из пиджина
<[Raiden]> red3709: строка выше ещё более очевидна )
<Cat1> выше написал red3709 писал что джабер ру не пашет почему то у него в пиджине
<[Raiden]> nand:  ну наверное да, я не пробовал.
<red3709> Cat1:да, и это странно
<Cat1> у меня работают любые, это чтото лично твое ))
<nand> [Raiden]:  а ты попробуй, небось и для виртуалбокса каждый раз модуль пересобираешь?)
<red3709> Cat1: из коробки запустил
<[Raiden]> нет конечно, они автоматом пересобираются , когда я пакет с ядром обновляю или своё ставлю
<[Raiden]> свои я тоже пакетами собираю
<[Raiden]> в дебиан-убунтах для этого есть make-kpkg
<[Raiden]> ваш ко
<[Raiden]> )
<Cat1> red3709 пароль наверно криво вбил, других причин вроде бы нет
<nand> я в курсе
<nand> [Raiden]:  просто глянул на скрипты, показалось "велосипедом", модули виртуалбокса пересобирает dkms, для nvidia оно тоже есть.
<[Raiden]> для дкмс всеравно надо описалово как собирать. Хотите - делайте
<[Raiden]> я иногда делаю как умею, это иногда экономит время.
<HACTEHbKA> Что означает "/bin/bash^M: bad interpreterer"?
<Cat1> red3709: вот я вбил сейчас ру в XMPP Имя пользователя, Домен (жабер ру) , пароль - все пашет
<vdrandom> это значит, что у тебя кривой перенос строки, HACTEHbKA
<[Raiden]> HACTEHbKA: ls /bin/bash^M
<[Raiden]> )
<vdrandom> скрипт написан в виндовом блокноте, не иначе лол
<nand> [Raiden]:  просто хотел узнать причину, почему делаете так. Профит -время, понял. Спасибо за ответ.
<HACTEHbKA> ls: cannot access /bin/bash^M: No such file or directory
<[Raiden]> нп
<[Raiden]> nand: в общем это дебиановский костыль за долго до дкмс, для автоматизации сборки модулей.
<[Raiden]> как бы дпкг всё делает исходя из правил в  /etc/kernel
<nand> [Raiden]:  возьму на заметку, хотя вроде у меня в wheezy dkms подхватился. Уже 2 ядра собрал.
<Ilang> Хай
<HACTEHbKA> <[Raiden]> ls: cannot access /bin/bash^M: No such file or directory
<[Raiden]> HACTEHbKA: нувот поэтому и не работает, очевидно же )
<HACTEHbKA> <vdrandom> в утф скрипт
<HACTEHbKA> Хочешь сказать у меня нет бин/баш?
<[Raiden]> верим   что в утф, но символы перевода строки неверные
<[Raiden]> хочу сказать "/bin/bash^M: bad interpreterer"
<HACTEHbKA> А
<HACTEHbKA> Поняла =)
<HACTEHbKA> Надо перекраситься =))
<[Raiden]> если будешь писать такое в винде, смени нотпед на pn (programmers notepad) или на notepad++ , там и подсветка синтаксиса есть и переключение перевода строки.
<[Raiden]> Гм, думаю бесполезно )
<[Raiden]> Интересн очто девушку толкнуло на возню со всем этим.
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> начальство
<[Raiden]> А.. Точно.
<[Raiden]> ит вообще такая помойка...
<[Raiden]> то слэши в разную сторону, то символы первода строки, то по 5 кодировок на 1 язык...
<vdrandom> да сейчас куда не глянь - везде помойка :)
<vdrandom> а причина - жадность и безблагодатность
<[Raiden]> ага
<[Raiden]> HACTEHbKA: если будешь писать такое в винде, смени нотпед на pn (programmers notepad) или на notepad++ , там и подсветка синтаксиса есть и переключение перевода строки.
<HACTEHbKA> Ну я в нотепад плюс плюс и делала
<vdrandom> следи, чтобы переносы строк были невиндовые
<vdrandom> там в настройках должна быть опция
<HACTEHbKA> Только я его только установила и не настраивала =) Сейчас я в убунту ребутнулась
<vdrandom> проверить - просто. открываешь получившийся файл в виндоблокноте
<vdrandom> если всё одной строкой - значит, всё правильно
<vdrandom> если переносы строк есть, значит скрипт работать не будет :)
<HACTEHbKA> А для убунты какой редактор посоветуете с подсветкой?
<vdrandom> vim
<vdrandom> :)
<vdrandom> ну или gedit
<vdrandom> вим обычно отказываются осиливать лол
<artus> нафиг гедит, geany
<vdrandom> artus, ей гедита хватит
<vdrandom> тем более, что он в комплекте с убунтой
<artus> vdrandom, он деревянный
<vdrandom> ну и что? если два-три простеньких скрипта на баше написать надо - хватит
<moze> Всем привет!
<vdrandom> ня
<[Raiden]> я чаще юзаю mcedit и gedit , для баша и правки конфигов чаще первое.
<moze> Есть тут люди которые в аллоды играют?
<vdrandom> господа, а как думаете, если mencoder при кодировании с использованием LAVC упирается в то, что не может найти кодера ac3, куда копать - в мплеер или какие-нибудь сторонние либы?
<artus> moze, аллоды тут причем ?
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: пересобирать надо имхо, или подключить репозиторий medibuntu
<artus> !pm > moze
<ubuntuhelp> moze, please see my private message
<artus> moze, тебе на канал вайна
<moze> Да мне уже пофиг на сегодня, решил мозгу отдых дать, пиво пью!
<artus> ))
<moze> Народ у меня еще вопрос! Это нормально что у меня фаерфокс 5-й версии установлен хотя на сайте только 4-я для скачивания?
<[Raiden]> можно глянут ьзависимости пакета , если нету libfaac , значит не видать ac3, в медибунту всё  ок.
<HACTEHbKA> Блин... Не могу ничего скопировать в /home "Файловая система доступна только для чтения" Что делать?
<[Raiden]> скопировать откуда?
<HACTEHbKA> Из НТФС раздела
<[Raiden]> из линукс?
<[Raiden]> )
<Cat1> пиво через вайн - не дело
<HACTEHbKA> Ну я в линуксе сейчас
<[Raiden]> /home обычно только руту доступен на запись , а /home/username для текущего юзера.
<vdrandom> и правильно
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию
<vdrandom> нефиг в системном каталоге гадить :)
<HACTEHbKA> Ну вот я хочу скопировать папку в /home/nastya и выдаёт ошибку... Я только автомонтирование делала. Никуда в систему не лезла =)
<moze> после пива в вайне както душевнее..
<[Raiden]> автомонтирование хомпапки? :) Я недогоняю немного
<[Raiden]> ты с лайвсд чтоли?
<HACTEHbKA> Автомонтирование нтфс разделов
<vdrandom> HACTEHbKA, а ты сейчас под юзером nastya?
<HACTEHbKA> да
<vdrandom> ls -l /home
<vdrandom> даже не так, ls -l /home | grep nastya
<[Raiden]> незнаю тогда, либо ты опять права все побила, либо на фс есть ошибка и оно ремаунтится в ро (что врятли).
<HACTEHbKA> drwxr-xr-x 33 nastya nastya 4096 2011-06-14 22:24 nastya
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так один раз в фстаб добавить и все, или нет? )))
<HACTEHbKA> Дак я в фстаб и добавила и всё
<vdrandom> HACTEHbKA, touch ~/testfile && remove ~/testfile
<Nor8> HACTEHbKA: И что?
<vdrandom> ой
<vdrandom> HACTEHbKA, touch ~/testfile && rm ~/testfile
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну да. Тут другйо вопрос, я незнаю что она там делала )
<vdrandom> админ называется, лол
<HACTEHbKA> touch: невозможно выполнить touch для «/home/hitch/testfile»: Файловая система доступна только для чтения
<[Raiden]> лол
<HACTEHbKA> Блин.....
<Nor8> )))
<[Raiden]> HACTEHbKA: ты не чувствуешь разницу?
<HACTEHbKA> Ну блин.....
<Nor8> noexec )))))
<artus> палишсо
<HACTEHbKA> Завтра точно пойду перекрашиваться...
<[Raiden]> /home/hitch и /home/nastya
<HACTEHbKA> Да чувствую =) Это комп брата =)
<[Raiden]> покажи нам echo $USER
<Nor8> HACTEHbKA: Не, не, не, блондинки не причем, это миф )))
<HACTEHbKA> Я бывает с капсом пишу 0:-)
<[Raiden]> перекрасак не нужна, надо хотя бы 1 раз прочитать про права и как ими управлять
<[Raiden]> покажи нам echo $USER
<HACTEHbKA> Так что мне делать7 Я же вроде ничего не делала.....
<inkvizitor68sl> настя?
<HACTEHbKA> Да
<inkvizitor68sl> та самая?
<HACTEHbKA> Для кого-то я может быть и та самая =)
<inkvizitor68sl> !cisco
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='cisco'
<[Raiden]> Потеря времени
<inkvizitor68sl> !cisco is <reply> http://de.trinixy.ru/pics4/20110614/brand_32.jpg
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, inkvizitor68sl
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: ое, cisco там что нужно ))))
<HACTEHbKA> <[Raiden]> что мне теперь, опять переустанавливать? Слава богу брат тока через месяц приедет =)))
<inkvizitor68sl> нуачо
<HACTEHbKA> Помучаю его комп =)
<inkvizitor68sl> циски всё равно самое бестолковое, что мне доводилось видеть
<[Raiden]> HACTEHbKA: покажи вывод команды: echo $USER ; ls -l /home |grep hitch
<inkvizitor68sl> дорого, неэффективно, сложно, бестолково.
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот эмблемка и нвазвание к анечке вполне подходят
<inkvizitor68sl> или как её там
<HACTEHbKA> drwxr-xr-x 33 hitch hitch 4096 2011-06-14 22:24 hitch
<HACTEHbKA> <inkvizitor68sl> а ты какую Настю имел ввиду?
<[Raiden]> а echo $USER  вообще ничего не выдает?
<[Raiden]> )
<HACTEHbKA> Выдаёт =)
<[Raiden]> блин!
<artus> HACTEHbKA, а че, предыдущие ники в бане но без бубунты скучно? )
<[Raiden]> что?
<HACTEHbKA> Какие предыдущие?
<[Raiden]> Настя, команда echo $USER выдает hitch?
<artus> ясно, на дурочку падаем )
<Nor8> )))
<HACTEHbKA> Да
<Nor8> Ники в студию )))
<inkvizitor68sl> я так понимаю, настя == настенька == лера ?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, в банлист глянь) там ее много )
<Ilang> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<HACTEHbKA> <artus> я с линуксом 5-й день. На этом канале столько же
<[Raiden]> тогда видимо у тебя /home отдельный раздел и он смонтирован в рид онли. Или я незнаю
<inkvizitor68sl> Ilang: и?
<artus> HACTEHbKA, да ты чтооооо
<inkvizitor68sl> Ilang: скучно ) ?
<HACTEHbKA> Да я тоооо
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: забей
<greywalk> привет
<Ilang> inkvizitor68sl:  смотрю офтопят, думаю настучу =
<HACTEHbKA> Как посмотреть банлист?
<inkvizitor68sl> Ilang: мы ж и оффтопим ^_^
<Ilang> ну и гляну что за команда за одно )
<inkvizitor68sl> блин. в упор зовут, как зовут девочку на !cisco
<greywalk> сменил видеокарту - splash screen и меню граба - сменилось разрешение, стало меньше. сплэш скрин вообще страшный - возможно как то поправить?
<inkvizitor68sl> забыл, как зовут
<HACTEHbKA> <[Raiden]> это в фстаб посмотреть? Может я там чё накасячила, когда нтфс'ы прописывала?
<[Raiden]> greywalk: какая видеокарта?
<[Raiden]> HACTEHbKA: может быть, покажи.
<inkvizitor68sl> а, вспомнил
<greywalk> [Raiden]: nvidia 9600 gt
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<[Raiden]> по первому линку есть про груб\сплэш
<moze> Настенька ты меня пугаешь!
<greywalk> [Raiden]: спасибо щас гляну
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: кстати, емнип не питер, а коми
<HACTEHbKA> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<HACTEHbKA> # / was on /dev/sda6 during installation
<HACTEHbKA> UUID=05224456-5a9f-47ce-b712-a0abf32311e9 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<HACTEHbKA> # swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation
<HACTEHbKA> UUID=4f34eaff-87d6-42b2-a983-8939cacc3bbf none            swap    sw              0       0
<HACTEHbKA> UUID=901835F21835D844 /media/disk-c ntfs-3g rw,user,nls=utf8 0 0
<HACTEHbKA> UUID=561CB8F01CB8CC6D /media/disk-d ntfs-3g rw,user,nls=utf8 0 0
<HACTEHbKA> UUID=38A476DDA4769D56 /media/disk-e ntfs-3g rw,user,nls=utf8 0 0
<artus> @kban HACTEHbKA 3600 учи правила
<[Raiden]> охблин
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: descr:          Komi branch of the OJSC "North-West Telecom"
<inkvizitor68sl> descr:          60 Lenina st., 167000, Syktyvkar, Russi
<Nor8> ))) Суровый админ подкрался незаметно
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, она с авангарда сидит обычно
<Nor8> А разгадка была так близко )))
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, я ее раньше проверял )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: угу. и сейчас с авангарда.
<artus> ща прибежит девашка которая 3 дня за линуксом обходя баны)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: только авангард он и в коме есть
<inkvizitor68sl> коми*
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ну настя когдато палилась с авангарда одним из клонов )
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<artus> вобщем троль тот еще )
<Nor8>  А вдруг это не она? )))
<artus> вдруг не бывает)
<Cat1> а почему она всегда настя, можно бы вася например
<inkvizitor68sl> бывает
<[Raiden]> если программы могли бы делать харакири, я думаю убунта насти уже бы сделала
<artus> у нее манера одна и таже )
<inkvizitor68sl> мне вдруг дали сразу много денег
<artus> дык она ж стакими запросами и начинала тролить)  потом не выдержала )
<inkvizitor68sl> трололо
<DeLorean_DMC-12> =)
<HACTEHA> Злые вы. К вам человек с проблемой, помощи попросить...
<[Raiden]> вчера новость читал, известная блогерша из сирии оказалось мужиком и гражданином сша. Может тот же случай? :)
<artus> @kban --host HACTEHA 86400 отдыхаем, учим правила
<inkvizitor68sl> у нас тут принцип есть
<inkvizitor68sl> эй
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: а перед кем я буду распинаться то?
<DeLorean_DMC-12> ))
<Ilang> обсосы пижонистые
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, вот ты давно перед ней не распинался? )
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick Ilang ок
<Nor8> )))
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: месяца 2-3
<moze> люди ну подскажите нормально что у меня фаерфокс 5-й стоит когда на сайте только 4-й доступен?
<artus> @mode -b  *!~HACTEHbKA@pppoe.178-65-31-160.dynamic.avangarddsl.ru
<[Raiden]> ЯЯ вот почему про $USER спрашивал, можно оказаться другим юзером без смены $HOME , например при помощи sudo
<moze> я очкую
<artus> [Raiden], тебе не стыдно на троля вестись?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: inky@laptop1:~$ echo $USER
<nand> moze: 2 бета 5ой версии уже давно есть на сайте
<inkvizitor68sl> BillGates
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: а можно тупо так? )
<artus> [Raiden], то у нее юзер настя, то ноут брата
<moze> Ясно, ато паранойа мучает )
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: именно так я и просил еёёё сделать, раза 4 или 5
<[Raiden]> ой, пора клаву почистить
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: или так?
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@laptop1:/home/inky$ echo $HOME
<inkvizitor68sl> c:\Documents And Settings\inky
<artus> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> никого не смутило в $USER чтото с большой буквы оО
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы увидеть косяк вам нужно путь из винды в ~ вписать?
<moze> Кстати распространенный прием когда парни называются женскими никами чтобы получить какуюто помощ.. К девушкам нежнее относятся! ;)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а че не /dev/null ? )
<inkvizitor68sl> moze: у нас не прокатывает, у нас skai и artus есть
<inkvizitor68sl> и я девушку нашел
<inkvizitor68sl> так что...
<artus> аххаха
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, имунитет вырабатываеш? )
<inkvizitor68sl> раньше хотя бы я таких защищал =0
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: уже выработал.
<vdrandom> amarok, оказывается, годнота внезапно О_о
<[Raiden]> как грепнуть по 2 шаблонам за раз? склероз
<moze> О! Вспомнил вопрос, тока не пинайте.. кто сейчас гном 3 использует?
<inkvizitor68sl> moze: кто кто?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: egrep '(1|2)'
<artus> никто)
<inkvizitor68sl> moze: кто это кто?
<moze> Не нравится или не работает?
<inkvizitor68sl> moze: я про приват
<inkvizitor68sl> а гном3 УГ
<inkvizitor68sl> но лучше юнити
<vdrandom> через пару лет будет пригоден к использованию
<Nor8>  Есть пара садомазохистов, которые используют гном3. Правда, Райден? :-D
<vdrandom> тогда и можно будет судить. :) а пока - мигрируем все на КДЕ :)
<moze> А мне юнити нравится, в принципе тот же второй гном.. а вот 3-й не смог поставить хотя на федоре лив сд пробовал! Прикольная весч!
 * inkvizitor68sl сиди тихонько в гноме 2 и пилит в виртуалке флюкс
<moze> Пробовал на убунте поставить, запорол систему! )
<nand> vdrandom:  на гном2 шикарно, без всяких кде
<vdrandom> его поддержку прекратили же, не?
<nand> vdrandom:  поставь debian
<vdrandom> у гнома2 хреновые панельки ._.
<nand> vdrandom:  поставь AWN
<inkvizitor68sl> а где же панельки лучше?
<vdrandom> ещё хуже лол
<nand> vdrandom:  да ну?
<vdrandom> да хоть в том же xfce4
<inkvizitor68sl> и чем они там лучше?
<vdrandom> элементы нормально размещаются один за другим
<Nor8> кайро поставь, мало ресурса жрет и настраивается хорошо
<vdrandom> а не где бросишь
<inkvizitor68sl> разделители не асилил) ?
<[Raiden]> moze:  у меня получилось поставить вот так, но юнити тогда отвалится: http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-1104.html
<vdrandom> а что, бывают разделители  на всю панельку?
<moze> По сути чем юнити от гномо 2 отличается- это возможностью быстрого поиска. Тут дело привычкки
<vdrandom> я и не пытался, в общем-то :) просто когда у меня что-то съехало, выкинул гном нафиг :)
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: зачем на всю?
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: ну и вообще это не показатель
<vdrandom> чтобы слева одни элементы, справа другие
<vdrandom> в упор друг к другу
<inkvizitor68sl> самые удобные панели всё равно в ion3
<nand> vdrandom:  вот AWN, чем она хуже гномовских панелей? по мне так лучше http://itmages.ru/image/view/211523/d14e4afa
<[Raiden]> на самом деле больше чем поиском. Как в 1 клик получить список избранных папок в юнити?
<[Raiden]> ну т.е. где меню переход?
<[Raiden]> )
<moze> В новой убунте вроде будетподдержка нескольких вариантов загрузки.. охото посмотреть!
<vdrandom> ой ня... nand, не знал, что из awn можно сделать нормальную панельку на вид. когда я её пробовал, там была только осх-подобная хреновина
<[Raiden]> и что делать с кнопками слева, если хочеться что бы были снизу? )
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: http://itmages.ru/image/view/211525/c51f1bb9 вот так?
<vdrandom> inkvizitor68sl, да, и чтобы то, что справа - всегда было справа
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<vdrandom> даже если разрешение экрана станет меньше, а потом восстановится
<inkvizitor68sl> оно и так всегда права
<[Raiden]> moze: что значит несколько вариантов загрузки?
<inkvizitor68sl> справа*
<nand> vdrandom:  хочу попробовать выпилить гном, оставить AWN + compiz
<vdrandom> nand, круто, пробуй :)
<Nor8> )))
<inkvizitor68sl> по крайней мере я не помню, чтобы в последние пару месяцев мне приходилось таскать элементы
<nand> vdrandom:  с дипломом разделаюсь, перепилю все
<vdrandom> kwin оказался быстрее компиза, на мой вкус :)
<Nor8> Только лобзиком выпилывай
<inkvizitor68sl> единтсвенная беда - когда nagstamon начинает занимать полпанели - налазит на другие элементы
<inkvizitor68sl> но в панели xfce он вообще работать не может +)
<[Raiden]> я делал себе не полную сессию из наутилуса , доки и компиза. Но потом подумал что в этом нет смысла, если ест ьсвободная рам.
<nand> vdrandom:  а квин полкде не притащит с собой?
<vdrandom> притащит лол
<vdrandom> кедософт клёвый
<nand> =)
<moze> Варианты загрузки это типо список из юнити, юнити 2д и гном 3 шелл
<inkvizitor68sl> кедопедо
<inkvizitor68sl> moze: так уже
<[Raiden]> moze: в 11.04 уже так, только юнити\гном классик , в 11.10 будет только юнити\юнити2д
<[Raiden]> остальное из репов
<vdrandom> а что каноникал собираются делать со вторым гномом, кстати?
<vdrandom> забирают себе и будут пилить сами?
<[Raiden]> как будет готов порт юнити на гтк3, выкинут гном2
<vdrandom> а, ок
<Nor8>  Не прошло и пол года, компиз обновили )))
<XuMuK> artus, по моему ты её с кем то путаешь...
<XuMuK> не может такого быть?
<XuMuK> бан она не обходит, сидит расстроеная в контакте...
<artus> XuMuK, вот только не надо на жалость давить )
<Nor8> )))
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: так вот. насчет иммунитета
<artus> marcuy, ты когда уже определишся? ) туда или сюда )
<[Raiden]> переход на гтк 3 ведется, я видел на ланчпаде юнити гтк3 , тольк ос бзр, не пакетами.
<XuMuK> artus, да мне то как то ))... просто говорю, что, имхо, ты её перепутал
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: у моего имунитета 3й размер, техническое мышление (учится на криптографа, стажируется у нас), симпатичная внешность (не гламурное кисо средней полосы Руси), желание стать админом, нежелание таскаться по местам
<inkvizitor68sl> произрастания гламурных кис.
<moze> Raiden,  а не про 4-й речь или я чтото путаю!
<artus> XuMuK, вот я как то не верю в совпадения )
<klaipedetis> парни. привет всем
<klaipedetis> можно вопрос?
<marcuy> artus, :)
<klaipedetis> такая проблема есть.
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ну дык это же гуд)
<vdrandom> !ask| klaipedetis
<ubuntuhelp> klaipedetis: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> marcuy, я серезно спрашиваю )
<Lorgus> hi all
<moze> inkvizitor68sl, везунчик! )
<inkvizitor68sl> дааа ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> а ещё у меня зарплата полтинник
<inkvizitor68sl> почти
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу-тьфу-тьфу
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  врешь
<moze> inkvizitor68sl, мы тебя не навидем! )
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus: нет
<[Green]> чего за разговорчики?
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus: 8 работ, чо.
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  о как... тебя повысили ???
<Lorgus> аааа
<klaipedetis> несколько раз у меня и вчера у клиентки при включении убунта 11,04 не могла подключить домашний каталог
<inkvizitor68sl> или 7
<marcuy> artus, I'm studying russian, can't get it fine now sorry
<inkvizitor68sl> по времени часов 50 в неделю
<Lorgus> [Green], хай
<[Green]> Lorgus: привет
<moze> klaipedetis прям как у настеньки! ))
<klaipedetis> и просила либо ждать либо пытаться вручную его примонтировать
<Nor8> )))
<klaipedetis> вчём может быть проблема?
<nand> inkvizitor68sl:  неплохое соотношение время/деньги
<artus> moze, :)
<inkvizitor68sl> ах да, мне ещё нету 21 года. в США даже водку не продадут(
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> да у тебя длиннее, чем у меня!
<XuMuK> artus, сними чтоль бан с неё, чо то ты слишком жестоко покарал за паст
<inkvizitor68sl> в кой то веки мне не на что жаловаться ХД
<XuMuK> пожалей девушку)
<artus> XuMuK, покарал я ее за обход бана
<XuMuK> аа
<artus> XuMuK, и да, тему с настеньками зкрыли)
<nand> inkvizitor68sl:  а как работу нашол первую? Знакомые или с резюме таскался?
<moze> vdrandom - Урааа, меряемся пипками! ))
<Nor8> XuMuK Помоги ей в контакте с проблемой и сними вопрос )))
<[Raiden]> klaipedetis:  без точного текста как-то не думается. С фс наверное что-то, лечить наверное надо.
<inkvizitor68sl> nand: совсем первую по специальности в своейжизни - на студенческом форуме.
<inkvizitor68sl> nand: вторую уже целенаправленно искал в гугле "хостинг вакансии"
<vdrandom> moze, у меня короткая, куда уж младшему админу
<nand> inkvizitor68sl:  понятно, а учился на кого?
<moze> Кстати пока вспомнил еще вопрос! У кого проблемы с левой панелью юнити возникают.. а именно фокус западает и она не скрывается? Как чинить?
<vdrandom> да ещё и манагеру по образованию лол
<inkvizitor68sl> nand: учусь. экономическая информатика.
<nand> inkvizitor68sl: крут, что сказать. МНе 20, а за 56 часов я и трети твоей зп не получаю, тока бесценный опыт. Но эт вынужденная мера, т.к. в моей отрасли мне еще знаний сильно не хватает
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вы если в Москве живете - обращайтесь, отведу туда, где опыта можно очень много нарубить
<vdrandom> это куда? :) в техподдержку хостинга?
<inkvizitor68sl> на моей памяти у нас одна ушла в госструктуры, одна в Яндекс, мне тоже светит в Яндекс, ещё один скоро туда пойдет, ещё один - инженер в дистрибутере цисок (80к, короче, в месяц), ещё один в Черногорию свалил, ещё один в
<inkvizitor68sl> Мегафоне админом
<inkvizitor68sl> остальные не знаю куда ушли
<[Green]> inkvizitor68sl: ты бы перенес разговорчики про женщин, пиво, блекджек и работу на наш канал, а?
<nand> inkvizitor68sl:  к сожалению не в Москве, да и отрасль не та
<inkvizitor68sl> nand: что значит не та) ?
<evgen> люди
<evgen> есть кто?
<[Raiden]> да идите в толксы
<inkvizitor68sl> [Green]: дай похантить, а то меня в отпуск не отпустят(
<[Green]> inkvizitor68sl: ну в отпуск и я тебя могу отправить, дорого не возьму)
<inkvizitor68sl> ага.
<moze> А давайте все на панель уйдем! Удивим линукс сообщество! )
<inkvizitor68sl> только у нас саппортера не хватает)
<evgen> сегодня только узнал про IRC ща тестю)
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее полтора саппортера
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus: а по ночам у вас сейчас как? реально в палатке ночевать?
<evgen> тут идет обсуждение чего то важного обычно, или просто все флудят, как хочется?)
<inkvizitor68sl> важного.
<Lorgus> ну да
<inkvizitor68sl> будущего.
<VMV> ку
<evgen> здравствуй
<nand> inkvizitor68sl: линуксом и компами не занимаюсь по работе, компьютер на работе лишь инструмент. Работа у меня разрабатывать системы автоматизированного управления на базе МК. Схемы рисовать, в будущем попрогать дадут на С,С++
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  ofc gtcjr pfdtpe dfot kfaf ,eltn
<inkvizitor68sl> nand: вали оттуда =) программером всегда стать успеется
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  щас песок завезу ваще лафа будет... наверное
<nand> inkvizitor68sl:  дак я щас там как схемотехник
<vdrandom> а у меня майндфак... про линукс, но не про убунту, лол
<artus> evgen, обычно те кто флудят как хочется долго не задерживаются)
<Sergey_IT> nand, это как когда научимся плавать в бассейн воду нальют )))
<nand> inkvizitor68sl:  а вообще это еще и хобби мое, платки дома травлю, паять люблю
<vdrandom> evgen, флудить надо с умом
<VMV> кто-нить ставил гугл землю?)
<evgen> красное это ПМ? или модеры? ЗЫ ок, как скажете, постараюсь не флудить)
<Lorgus> нафик платы дома травить если заказать мона ???
<Sergey_IT> nand, "лудить, паять, ЭВМ починять"?
<nand> Lorgus: денег стоит потому что
<[Raiden]> кому-то может быть важен процесс
<[Raiden]> )
<nand> Sergey_IT:  ага)
<evgen> кто знает, чем отличается NET BSD от фряхи? знаю только что фряху часто на сервы ставят а у NET вроде как поддержка разных платформ хорошо налажена
<Lorgus> nand,  под чипы хрен нарисуешь дома... если тока фотоспособом... да и то хреново получается...
<nand> Sergey_IT:  у меня монику старому 7 лет, NEC 15'' начал хандрить, домашние думали выкидывать, поменял электролиты в схеме питания. Теперь у меня 2 моника)))
<nand> Lorgus:  да ну?
<artus> evgen, а фряха тут причем ?
<Noveon> ребя, у кого АМД и кто балуется разгоном, подскажите плз, как считается частота шины при разгоне?
<inkvizitor68sl> evgen: нет бсд отличается от фряхи тем, что не существует
<Noveon> например AMD Athlon II X3 435 c частотой 2,9 GHz, на мамке понижается память только до 667 MHz,
<Noveon> какая будет частота проца при частоте памяти 800 MHz?
<Lorgus> nand,  ну нет
<nand> Lorgus:  я тока под BGA не осилю, а под BGA у нас в рашке вроде никто платы и не делает
<evgen> как это не существует блин?)
<[Raiden]> а там делителя нету чтоли?
<[Raiden]> фсб\память
<Nor8> Noveon: На оверклокерс есть таблица, да и канал это убунту
<[Raiden]> что-то не верится
<Noveon> да я нехо гуглить), думал по бырому спросить у знатоков
<Lorgus> nand,  в рашке давно не делают.. все через китай... заказ от недели...
<artus> evgen, http://goo.gl/ef85w читал?
<Noveon> Nor8: будь добр, дай ссылку, будь ласка-ласка-ласочка
<artus> evgen, я к тому чтоб потом не обижался)
<Nor8> Noveon: гугли
<moze> vmv? z gjcnfdbk// ghfdlf c rfrjujnj ktdjuj htgjpbnjhbz! Yj hf,jnftn!
<vdrandom> лол
<moze> Чорд
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus: короче. к следующим выходным есть смысл к тебе в гости на шашлычки, буль буль и ночевку завалиться)?
<evgen> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/NetBSD
<artus> @voice evgen
<[Raiden]> современные чипсеты либо асинхронные, либо есть делитель , совсем зависимая частота рам от фсб - такого со времен пентиум1 не видел.
<artus> !v | evgen
<ubuntuhelp> evgen: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<evgen> красное это пм?
<Sergey_IT> Lorgus, сделать и в Китае можно, а вот отлаживать... (
<moze> vmv я ставил но с какойто левой репы!
<VMV> moze, что-что?
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  все возможно... но палатка у мелкого в мск... придется захватить кому то
<evgen> блин, не баньте, я не разобрался, что к чему еще)
<artus> главное чтоб позно небыло)
<VMV> moze, у меня проблема со шрифтами, не помогают что-то форумы..
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus: гг =)
<Lorgus> чо гг...
<Lorgus> я тока что из мск... знал бы... захватил
<Escsun> VMV, что за проблема то?
<vdrandom> evgen, красное, это, наверное, хайлайт. когда твоё имя упоминается
<VMV> Escsun, разреженный шрифт, и очень плохо прорисован(
<inkvizitor68sl> мда
<Escsun> VMV, скрин
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  я те завтра на тисипи фотки выложу... где живу... решать тебе
<Escsun> VMV, так судить сложно
<inkvizitor68sl> коттедж в подмосковье стоит дешевле за сутки, чем квартира
<Lorgus> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus: ты озеро сфоткай, мангал и место под палатку хд
<inkvizitor68sl> остальное пофиг =)
<User031[web]> вчем разница между Ubuntu и LTS Ubuntu
<inkvizitor68sl> User031[web]: LTS =  long term support
<vdrandom> User031[web], LTS Ubuntu поддерживается 3 года на десктопах и 5 лет на севрерах
<inkvizitor68sl> афигеть
<vdrandom> стандартная - полтора года на десктопах
<inkvizitor68sl> 5 лет
<vdrandom> насчёт серверов хз
<Lorgus> мангал под домом.. еще не юзал... мелкий подарил... второй почти развалился но пока стоит... озеро можешь на карте сам глянуть .. на гугле фоток полно
<inkvizitor68sl> кошмааааар
<VMV> Escsun, сделаем, 5 сек)
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus: ясно)
<evgen> как имя упоминать, просто набрать?
<Lorgus> а вот под палатку выложу
<evgen> копипаст?
<Escsun> evgen, зачем?
<inkvizitor68sl> evgen: первые буквы ника, таб
<Escsun> evgen, первые 2 буквы ника и таб
<vdrandom> автодополнение. evgen
<vdrandom> лол
<Noveon> Nor8: какие хоть слова в поисковую строку вбивать, скажи плз
<inkvizitor68sl> а в вичате можно и одну букву
<Noveon> Nor8: что-то не могу найти
<inkvizitor68sl> вичат умный
<Lorgus> нафик нафик вичат
<evgen> спасибо
<Escsun> Lorgus, сейчас кого то пошлют ))
<Lorgus> хех
<evgen> inkvizitor68sl, только разобрался, как норм написать) как это Нет БСД нету?
<Lorgus> Escsun,  привет
<inkvizitor68sl> evgen: я никогда не видел людей, которые реально её используют. Хотя бы гдето.
<Escsun> Lorgus, ку))
<inkvizitor68sl> evgen: на заметку - у меня есть серверы на OpenBSD.
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  я те подскажу... sharikoff
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus: нетбсд он не юзает. фря и вьятта
<artus> evgen, тя сразу забанить или как ?
<Lorgus> сорри
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и
<inkvizitor68sl> !cisco | ios
<ubuntuhelp> ios: http://de.trinixy.ru/pics4/20110614/brand_32.jpg
<evgen> artus, за что? нельзя обсуждать БСД чтоли?
<inkvizitor68sl> он использует =)
<umren> это семенович?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: скоро совсем оффтопить нельзя будет(
<moze> Исд с семинович? Я Чтото пропустил? _
<nand> Lorgus:  кстати про заказ из Китая, дорого выйдет плата? И че з контора?
<evgen> inkvizitor68sl, я просто только учится начал, изучаю потихоньку будущую профессию)
<[Raiden]> вот это cisco...
<artus> evgen, причем тут бсд на канале бубунты?
<umren> бсд и бсд лицензия неубунтогодны, сразу в бан таких!
<Lorgus> nand, контор много.. чем меньше заказ тем больше цена за штуку
<moze> umren, тебе жалко чтоли?
<Sergey_IT> artus, дорога к убунте может и через бсд проходить...
<evgen> artus, там ктото отпуск обсуждал, почему им баном не угрожаешь?)
<umren> мы - юзеры десктопного линукса не любим красноглазить :D
<artus> evgen, еще что сказать есть?
<nand> Lorgus: ну это очевидные очевидности =) думал заказываете где
<moze> Люди ктонибудь бург на 11.04 ставил? Проблемы были?
<Lorgus> вам сразу бан да бан.... надо обьяснить челу что он не прав... а не банить...
<umren> moze: что такое бург
<evgen> artus, в принципи нет, просто не понимаю почему нельзя обсуждать что либо кроме убунту
<artus> Lorgus, я ссылку на прави дал , дальнейшее за ним
<VMV> Escsun, http://picpaste.com/______2-3OquHinU.png
<moze> *burg
<Lorgus> nand,  раньше на may.ru но эт оч давно было...
<Sergey_IT> на канале уроки доброго и злога опа... ))
<artus> evgen, ну так вот, чтоб потом не удевлятся прочти правила
<vdrandom> О_о
<umren> VMV: отличые шрифты
<vdrandom> VMV, жесть какая...
<Lorgus> nand,  а щас сам делаю...
<VMV> umren, так вот же)))
<umren> VMV: Хочу такие же!
<evgen> artus, ладно, больше не буду
<Escsun> VMV, что ты с ними сделал О_о
<inkvizitor68sl> evgen: netbsd тебе никогда не пригодится ни с какой стороны
<inkvizitor68sl> есть шутка
<VMV> Escsun, просто поставил с гугла
<Escsun> VMV, странно у меня норм были)
<inkvizitor68sl> "количество пользователей NetBSD за последний год выросло вдвое"
<nand> Lorgus:  понятно, просто думаю начать изучать армы одни, а они в BGA большинство. Такое дома не распаять. Мой личный рекорд по распайке эт CC2500 и ft232RQ, а бга слабо
<Sergey_IT> evgen, не ладно, а "извините, больше не..." ))
<evgen> inkvizitor68sl,  спаибо
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, до 4х ? )
<VMV> Escsun, и пока не нашел подходящий ман по исправлению)
<inkvizitor68sl> "Что??? Крукс женился и жену на нбсд посадил???"
<Nor8>  Читаю сейчас о странной истории в одной из епархий церкви православной и вижу некие параллели с работой на канале убунту-ру!  8-)
<evgen> Sergey_IT,  "помилуйте, мой господин" мб?))
<Lorgus> nand,  о как.... ft232 клевая штука..
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: до двух, в контексте шутки
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: основателя + его жены
<VMV> umren, у тебя нормально отображаются?)
<moze> nand, с института такая мечта! )
<evgen> inkvizitor68sl, ))) это что, мертвый проэкт чтоли?
<nand> Lorgus:  вообще отличная, обвеса минимум, дрова хорошие
<inkvizitor68sl> evgen: нет. просто никому не нужный
<umren> VMV: не знаю.. не ставил на бубен никогда землю
<evgen> inkvizitor68sl, кем работаешь?
<Lorgus> nand,  я ее фотоспособом клепал
<Escsun> VMV, сейчас поставлю и посмотрю )
<inkvizitor68sl> evgen: SA
<umren> senior assistant
<VMV> Escsun, ok
<moze> Как насчет маленького холивара? Чем убунту лучше других дистрибутивов по вашему?
<nand> Lorgus:  я лазерником фигарю, HP LaserJet P1005 и хорошая фотобумага тащат
<VMV> Escsun, жду
<nand> Lorgus:  фоторезистом дорого и долго
<umren> moze: тем что любителей других дистрибутивов тут нет.
<umren> а если есть.. ну дальше сам знаешь =)
<inkvizitor68sl> umren: угу. типа того.
<evgen> inkvizitor68sl, клево, сложно работать?  в каком направлении мне лучше копать, чтобы познакомится с этой профессией?)
<[Raiden]> Убунту отличный дистрибутив. Чем отличный? Отличный от других :)
<[Raiden]> moze: надеюсь ответил )
<vdrandom> есть любители других дистров лол
<vdrandom> просто концентрация опов как-то высоковата
<vdrandom> :)
<moze> umren, ну это ясно! Я сам несколько дистрибутивов перепробовал но остался на убунте, хотя почему именно сам не пойму! )
<artus> moze, как бе
<artus> !holywar | moze
<ubuntuhelp> moze: Все свободные проекты равны! Холивары на канале разрешены только между свободным и несвободным ПО, причём должны обязательно заканчиваться победой свободного ПО.
<ubuntuhelp> Все остальные холивары на канале запрещены и будут жестоко караться.
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: я - дебианщик, артус - арчер, вроде, эсксан - слакварщик и арчер, скай - фиг пойми кто, но тоже не убунтовец, вроде.
<Escsun> VMV, в общем хз ...
<vdrandom> я тоже арчевод лол
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще из опов убунты ру убунтой пользуется только грин
<evgen> а я с убунту начал
<Lorgus> nand,  вернее на лазерном (зеркально) а потом на плату
<Lorgus> через утюг
<Lorgus> все фикня... я седня паспорт получил... хех... и достаю из широких штанин...
<inkvizitor68sl> да и тот овнер
<[Raiden]> artus: гг
<nand> moze: а я перевел десктоп на дебиан ибо не радуют на десктопе эти все юнити, а вот на буке убунта 10ая
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, сфигли? я на православном дебьяне )
<Escsun> VMV, оно крашиться из-за того что у меня интел на пк более мощная видеокарта там все ок
<VMV> Escsun, так же?
<vdrandom> inkvizitor68sl, только вот холиварить нам ща опы таки не дадут :)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: ну тоже не убунута хД
<[Raiden]> менять внешний вид\среду можно менее радикально, чем сменой дистрибутива
<Lorgus> чет заглючило
<Escsun> VMV, но что то при запуске шрифты были корявые ...
<inkvizitor68sl> evgen: сча, покурю, расскажу. /join #linuxtalks только сделай, а то действительно уже наглеем
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  винда ?
<artus> Lorgus, принтер переделаный под печать плат повеселее )
<nand> Lorgus:  ну я также, оч качественные дороги, ща стал в eagle все рисовать, отличная вещь под линем
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, че сразу) для вм пойдет) жду 12й бубунты) там посмотрим
<VMV> Escsun, хм..а вот я по мануалу удалял libQtNetwork.so.4 а теперь у меня виртуал бокс еще не стартует)) как вернуть libQtNetwork.so.4?)) переставить полностью Qt?
<nand> artus: а можно вообще заюзать ламинатор
<Lorgus> угу eagle клевая штука
<evgen> inkvizitor68sl, что сделать с этим?)
<nand> Lorgus:  тока печалит что на работе вынь с пикадом...но хотя пикад тож ниче
<Lorgus> artus, ну мож быть... не юзал
<Escsun> VMV, наверно)
<artus> хм, чтоль поломать себе дрова на видео и таки попытатцо прикрутить проприетарные
<[Raiden]> VMV: у тебя убунта?
<vdrandom> artus, без ломания не прикрутится?
<artus> evgen, это в чат
<moze> Ну так кто поможет с загрузчиком? После краха установился дебиановский вариант, стандартный убунтовский grub чтото не получилось! В идеале burg поставить бы! Кто сталкивался?
<VMV> [Raiden], да
<VMV> [Raiden], 11.04
<artus> захоти на канал толксов )
<artus> vdrandom, дык правило ж) работает не трож )
<Lorgus> nand,  уж подзабывать стал... но пикад 4 кажется рулит... все остальное хрень
<inkvizitor68sl> evgen: введи это в клиенте
<artus> moze, в идеале дебиановский ) он работает )
<[Raiden]> VMV: sudo apt-get install --reisntall libqt4-network
<nand> Lorgus:  у нас щас на работе все переводят на Altium designer, он крут, и рендерит 3 модель платы под директ икс, но тормоз дикий
<nand> Lorgus: 3D*
<moze> artus, Ну работает он идеально не спрю, вот только не по феншую както! )
<Lorgus> nand, эээээ где то в лине видел 3д ... уже давно
<umren> а чо любителей генту нету что ле?
<VMV> [Raiden], E: Не распознанный параметр командной строки --reisntall
<artus> moze, по феншую это без сплеша и остального )
<vdrandom> VMV, reinstall.
<[Raiden]> Хм
<moze> artus, а вот на кармик коале бург работал просто прелестно!
<[Raiden]> угу, я опечатался
<vdrandom> VMV, внимательно читаем вывод ошибок лол
<VMV> упс))
<nand> Lorgus:  там по качеству картинки с ним никто не сравнится, все в реальном времени рендерит, плюс сама кад умеет работать на 2 моника. На одном рисуешь плату например, на другой ее 3D модель выводишь
<Lorgus> аааа
<artus> moze, вспомнила бабака как девкой была )
<inkvizitor68sl> evgen: в общем там жлу
<Lorgus> ну не юзал
<inkvizitor68sl> жду*
<inkvizitor68sl> на том канале то есть
<inkvizitor68sl> всё, дальше болтаем про убунта.
<inkvizitor68sl> так вот
<moze> artus, честно сам не пойму что смущает! ) Тут дело психики! )
<VMV> ура) спасибо!!
<inkvizitor68sl> убунту ужасна. не используйте убунту.
<artus> ога) возвращайтесь на венду )
<umren> ага, вин8 всех порвет
<evgen> inkvizitor68sl, блин, куда ввести? я 20 мин назад эту фигню установил)
<inkvizitor68sl> evgen: в строку сообщений /join #linuxtalks
<umren> evgen: почитай про irc
<Lorgus> хороший вопрос... куда засунуть блин ^^^^
<evgen> читал, но решил, что лучше на месте разобратся?)
<moze> Убунту дружественнее к нубам, а мне это очень льстит! )
<[Raiden]> moze: у убунты интересная идеология десктоп\сервер - общие репы  , только разный набор по умолчанию. Нету в общем разделения на энтерпрайз\фри
<umren> moze: зато сложней получить поддержку по более сложным вопросам
<[Raiden]> и ещё в связке с гетдеб и ппа очень мног опакетов. Мне мало что приходится собирать
<[Raiden]> вот наверное эти 2 пункта делают убунту лучше многих других
<umren> ppa - единственный аргумент убунты для меня лично
<umren> ppa это круто
<vdrandom> ну какбе
<moze> Чем?
<umren> остальное.. так.. не существенно
<vdrandom> у суси есть аналог - obs
<umren> и че?
<vdrandom> только вот она нифига не лучше почему-то :)
<umren> там нету кучи пакетов
<umren> тоже самое с федорой
<vdrandom> там нету официальных пакетов.
<artus> umren, только вот этот аргумент боком вылезает при дистапгрейде)
<umren> приходилось rpm собирать
<umren> под убунту я ниче не собирал
<umren> все ест
<umren> всегда есть ппа где уже все собрано
<umren> artus: пофиг, я минт юзаю :D тут нету апгрейдов
<vdrandom> дебиан тестинг, ня
<evgen> umren, что такое ппа?
<[Raiden]> на билд сервисе сусе не так жирно, меньше всего
<vdrandom> !ppa | evgen
<ubuntuhelp> evgen: PPA (Personal Package Archives) позволяет Вам собирать, публиковать и устанавливать бинарные пакеты Ubuntu. См. http://goo.gl/owJfy и http://goo.gl/ltQVl и на англ: http://goo.gl/ikS4a и http://goo.gl/5jwaP
<umren> evgen: учись пользоваться гуглом вначале
<nand> vdrandom:  поддерживаю)
<vdrandom> [Raiden], да, к сожалению :(
<umren> неизвестные слова вбивай, смотри на википедии
<artus> vdrandom, даже готов свой арчик бросить ? )
<nand> umren:  у арча есть AUR например
<vdrandom> artus, я свой арчик не брошу
<inkvizitor68sl> evgen: короче. интересно. легко, если правильно думать. двигаться в сторону прочтения эми невет или реального боевого опыта
<umren> nand: качество пакетов сильно хуже
<vdrandom> тем более - ради тестового дебиана
<umren> сидел я на арче
<umren> как из аура начнешь лить, жди беды :D
<nand> umren: убунта не показатель тже стабильности знаешь
<umren> не показатель, но дэ факто она выше
<nand> umren:  в тех же ппа тоже бывает дурдом
<umren> везде бывает
<nand> umren:  в ппа AWN все переломатое
<umren> но все относительно
<vdrandom> umren, стабильность в убунте выше, чем где?
<umren> чем в аурах арча
<umren> ppa > aur
<vdrandom> umren, ну какбе да, из аура - на свой страх и риск :)
<vdrandom> мм. несогласен
<vdrandom> ppa==aur
<evgen> inkvizitor68sl, ну и где набрать боевой опыт?)
<umren> ppa>=aur
<vdrandom> самый свежий неоттестированый софт в ppa тоже выкладывают
<inkvizitor68sl> evgen: в саппорте небольшого хостинга проще всего
<inkvizitor68sl> evgen: либо сидеть на канале и рещать проблемы
<vdrandom> единственное отличие - в ауре таки нет пакетов, собирать надо
<inkvizitor68sl> либо мне помогать =)
<vdrandom> inkvizitor68sl, +1
<Sergey_IT> за еду
<vdrandom> саппорт круто прокачивает экспу :)
<moze> А юнити кроме убунту ни где не засветилась ?
<nand> umren:  я про стабильность убунты сделал выводы, когда в релизе 10.10 чтоли был сломан индикатор переключения клавы, а при нажатии Num Lock отваливалась левая клавиша мыши)
<vdrandom> ну и весело там :)
<[Raiden]> в опенсусе юнити скорее всег обудет
<umren> юнити еще в федоре вроде будет
<umren> короче как допилят - везде
<evgen> inkvizitor68sl, с чего лучше начать изучение? а то я вообще ничего не знаю, сейчас потихоньку просвящаюсь в общем, на что поднажать нужно даже и не знаю
<umren> в мажорных дистрах
<umren> evgen: иди работать
<vdrandom> evgen, надо поднять свой сервер. и разобраться, как что работает
<vdrandom> хотя бы приблизительно
<[Raiden]> http://radeon.ru/?select=more&f=2011_05&new=137 -линк по теме
<moze> Честно пока о дистрибутивах только могу судить по Х среде..
<vdrandom> moze, плохой, негодный способ суждения о дистрибутивах
<Sergey_IT> evgen, опыт можно приобрести только в бою...
<evgen> Sergey_IT, в бой с голыми руками не пойдешь... нужно оружие - в данном случае база
<vdrandom> базовые знания нужны, да. :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Это они зря)))
<vdrandom> evgen, иди уже на #linuxtalks :)
<go8765> у меня есть тоже где-то около вопрос: что примерно сейчас на рынке труда ит происходит и что намечается?
<nand> moze: на ноутах и планшетах может unity и норм, но на десктопе я не понял как это юзать
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сплошная юнитизация сознания, скоро не одного православного дистра не останется )))
<inkvizitor68sl> evgen: UNIX AND LINUX SYSTEM
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Психология... У них есть, а у нас нет. Потом переплюются все. Или почти.
<inkvizitor68sl> ®
<inkvizitor68sl> ®
<inkvizitor68sl> ADMINISTRATION
<inkvizitor68sl> HANDBOOK
<umren> go8765: а что на нем? все тоже самое что было
<evgen> vdrandom, я уже одной ногой там, просто все на английском чето шпарят)
<go8765> umren: а что было?)
<vdrandom> evgen, ты что-то перепутал, значит :) #linuxtalks
<umren> ну а как ты себе этот рынок представляешь?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так понимать же нужно, что хорошо для планшетника, для десктопа не айс ))))
<inkvizitor68sl> evgen: вот с той книжечки начни
<vdrandom> evgen, ещё FreeBSD Handbook посмотри
<go8765> umren: ну пару каст - сис.админы, прграмисты
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: ненужно её смотреть
<umren> есть эникейщики, есть виндоадмины, есть линукс админы (хостинг восновном), есть AD, программеры кучи языков
<vdrandom> inkvizitor68sl, почему?
<go8765> umren: вебдизайнеры ещё может
<evgen> inkvizitor68sl, их много, учить все?) тем более например с Нэт бсд я промазал)
<vdrandom> неплохая штука же
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: плохая книжка "для начала"
<umren> есть циско сертифицированные чуваки
<inkvizitor68sl> evgen: это одна книжка.
<umren> go8765: это меньше ИТ.
<vdrandom> ну, может быть, да... я таки сначала линукса 4 года гонял
<inkvizitor68sl> evgen: прочитай её. хотя бы бегло. неплохая основа
<inkvizitor68sl> потом придумывай задачи и решай их
<umren> evgen: подними почтовый сервер на линуксе.
<inkvizitor68sl> в той же книге, опять же, найдешь много чего из того, что может быть задачами
<Nor8> [Raiden]: С юинит как с хорошим сериалом! Сначала сериал рулит и драйв есть, а потом появляются всякие ахтунги и прочие желающие на рейтинге выехать )))))
<umren> опыт хороший =)
<vdrandom> о да
<vdrandom> я, кстати, так и не взялся
<inkvizitor68sl> umren: aptitude install exim4 dovecot-pop3d dovecot-imapd и он работает
<vdrandom> там же хтоническая жесть какая-то
<evgen> inkvizitor68sl, название можно еще раз?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну только на вопросы ответь
<umren> inkvizitor68sl: сразу?
<inkvizitor68sl> evgen: Unix and linux system administrator handbook
<moze> nand, Работа так же как и обычно (Для любителей всяких доковпросто прелесть)!
<inkvizitor68sl> evgen: это _одна_ книжка
<go8765> umren:  а как дела в смысле перебор/недостатача ...?
<inkvizitor68sl> umren: вполне
<evgen> umren, что для этого нужно знать?
<[Raiden]> я думаю к юнити можно привыкнуть впринципе. Но некоторые вещи всетаки в нем странно сделаны. Зачем например привязали аналог дока к левой стороне
<Nor8> go8765: Что случилось с тобой?
<umren> go8765: ее нет, но если будет виндоадмином то надо сертифицироваться
<umren> *будешь
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: решение вполне логичное, только воплощение убогое
<evgen> inkvizitor68sl, ага, спасибо, будет чем летом занятся)
<go8765> Nor8:  а что со мной случилось?)
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Если допилят, то для планшетника сойдет
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: большинство мониторов - 1600х900, 1366х768, 1920ъх1080
<umren> evgen: что значит нужно знать? вот тебе и надо понять, что знать
<go8765> umren:  я не совсем понял - чего нет?
<umren> evgen: ставишь цель - выполняешь ее
<umren> go8765: недосдачи нет
<umren> работы полно
<Nor8> go8765: Вот я и спрашиваю, что случилось! А то пол часа на канале и еще ни одной проблемы не озвучил! )))))
<umren> в мск покрайней мере
<go8765> umren: т.е админы - есть, а програмисты?
<inkvizitor68sl> админов в москве нет
<Nor8> go8765: Где толстый троллинг про настройку чего-нибудь? ))))
<umren> хороший линукс одмин на вес золота
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: они всеравно замутили автоскрытие, если оно используется или перекрытие активным окном...
<[Raiden]> место не теряется
<inkvizitor68sl> хорошего саппорта (не студоты, которая только из вики копипастить умеет) - тоже нет почти
<go8765> Nor8:  нет времени на проблемы - а на канале я уже  с обеда)
<evgen> umren, спасибо, наверное, этим и займусь
<vdrandom> ага. если уж меня младшим взяли, то с админами действительно как-то печально в дефолт-сити
<umren> виндузятников более мене много, но большинство из них даже хорошо active directory не знает, они все там на одном уровне застряли, если сертифицируешься MVP можешь впринципе любого подвинуть
<Nor8> go8765: На рекорд идешь :-D
<umren> go8765: поэтому выбирай что хочешь
<umren> go8765: для программеров тоже работы полно
<go8765> vdrandom:  что есть дэфолт-сити?
<artus> !toolbox | evgen
<ubuntuhelp> evgen: http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<vdrandom> Москва
<inkvizitor68sl> яндекс админов нахаляву учит
<inkvizitor68sl> и даже платит нам
<artus> evgen, пригодится
<vdrandom> inkvizitor68sl, но там небось 8/5?
<evgen>  ничего не вижу, что пригодится?
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: 6 часов в неделю
<vdrandom> а, учёба
<moze> Кстати у меня есть пару видюшек уроков от яндекса
<evgen> artus, а во, ссылка
<vdrandom> я хотел записаться, но что-то закрутился и забыл
<vdrandom> да и не до того было
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: всмысле нахаляву? и кому -нам?)
<evgen> artus, сори, туплю, непривык еще немного)
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: ну ты сам понимаешь, что в конце учебы нас туда позовут) ?
<vdrandom> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: ну учат нахаляву и платят денюжку тем,, кто там учится) ну и я туда попал )
<Sergey_IT> бесплатный сыр...
<artus> evgen, да все пучком, ток если захочетцо поофтопить то заходи на #linuxtalks )
<inkvizitor68sl> сыра там в столовой нет, почему то(
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: прикольно) это в дефолт-сити?)
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее редко редко мясо под сыром бывает
<evgen> ок, постараюсь не офтопить)
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, так в мышеловках же )
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: да
<vdrandom> не, evgen, заходи на #linuxtalks и оффтопь там
<vdrandom> :)
<artus> evgen, ты нифего не понял )
<artus> *ч
<inkvizitor68sl> Sergey_IT: этой мышеловке не хватает кадров
<inkvizitor68sl> вменяемых
<evgen> artus, понял все, я уже зашел туда)) первый раз просто s не дописал там все по английски писали, подумл что меня не туда послали просто)
<Sergey_IT> кадров сейчас везде не хватает, где работать надо
<inkvizitor68sl> там, где работать ненадо - тоже не хватает =)
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: такие штуки могут позволить себе тоько гоша и яша)
<go8765> *только
<inkvizitor68sl> да ладно
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: а я почёму-то думал что уже давно перебор кадров в таких нишах...
<inkvizitor68sl> мы уже тоже беремся за такие вещи, если человек обладает зачатками парвильного мышления
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: мы?
<go8765> ху из мы?
<inkvizitor68sl> наш няшный хостинг
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: ты успеваешь и хостинг и яшу?)
<go8765> а чё за хостинг, если не секрет?
<vdrandom> в общем-то здравомыслящие руководители уже приходят к выводу, что самому найти и обучить человека куда выгоднее, чем искать уже обученного
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: вполне. и ещё эникеить 2 офиса, админить серверы 2х контор и вести 2 своих проекта =)
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: не выгоднее. легче.
<go8765> красавчеГ
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: best-hosting.ru
<vdrandom> inkvizitor68sl, легче => выгоднее. По затратам ресурсов, времени, например.
<moze> Печаль... кто знаетканал где погрустить можно?
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: ресурсов тратится намного больше +)
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: я о нём иподумал сразу кстати
<umren> moze: #goth
<vdrandom> go8765, давай уже тоже на #linuxtalks
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: oO телепатия ) ?
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl:  ты кстати не знаешь почему http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/best-hosting.ru/comment
<XuMuK> Noveon, тактовая частота / коэффициент, не?
<nand> vdrandom:  а вообще очень жаль что во время получения образования мало практики, были бы конторки которые курса эдак после третьего раз и на работу, и студент понимает на что учится и кадр будет
<XuMuK> уууй, как я высоко в скроле то был))
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: не. я просто его банер на форуме видел
<vdrandom> nand, толковые студенты уже на 3 курсе находят работу по специальности и совмещают
<umren> nand: у нас в стране так будет не скоро :D
<artus> [Raiden], эм... а 275.09.07 дрова у тебя сколько весят?
<nand> vdrandom:  я свомещаю также, но я не про то
<vdrandom> тут какбе всё просто: либо ты любишь то, чему учишься и находишь работу и совершенствуешься
<inkvizitor68sl> nand: ты плохо ищешь ><
<vdrandom> либо дурью маешься
<vdrandom> nand, и то, что ты предлагаешь, ситуации не изменило бы :)
<inkvizitor68sl> машу ж вать, хватит разглагольствовать, идите к нам работать, если уверены, что будете учиться и работать, а не одно место пинать
<nand> inkvizitor68sl:  я работаю как бе
<[Raiden]> 50M 2011-06-14 20:22 /src/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-275.09.07.run
<vdrandom> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> через полгода будет толковая зарплата + возможность слева зарабатывать
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так они же бета еще
<[Raiden]> Nor8: уже нет
<umren> vdrandom: изменило бы как раз, характеры у людей разные, одни пробивные, другие ведомые, вот вторым лень чето искать.. а если бы работа их сама бы нашла в ВУЗе они бы на ней и работали
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: а чё wot ругается?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну тогда сват соберет вскоре )))
<umren> а больше спец. кадров = mass proffit
<umren> -f
<Noveon> XuMuK: забыл)
<[Raiden]> соберет мб поставлю. Мне срочно надо было. На косячки некоторые наткнулся
<nand> просто ладно я устроен, а смотрю на своих сокурсников, ну выучились, а работать хотят не по специальности и даже не знают куда и что. Нет производства при учебных заведениях как при совке
<artus> [Raiden], прочто что то меня смущает что 29M весит, маловато как то ))
<nand> это печалит, страна наша печалит
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Что именно мешало?
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: не любят нас +)
<inkvizitor68sl> я сегодня один все заявки до единой закрывал.
<XuMuK> artus, а ты на сколько Настю зобанил?
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что один сидел
<XuMuK> час прошол, а она всё не может войти
<inkvizitor68sl> было бы двое - полдня хрен пинал.
<inkvizitor68sl> должно сидеть трое
<[Raiden]> Nor8: в кде артефакты были, лечилось только перезагрузкой. Даже релогин не помогал.
<XuMuK> artus, сними уже, она сожалеет и извиняецо)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Во как. Может криво встали?
<[Raiden]> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> а, ещё успел схемку кластера нарисовать
<XuMuK> и вапще, не так уж тут много девушег, чтобы их банить более чем на час))
<[Raiden]> известный косяк в общем с новыми иксами и дровами 270.х
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: мне интересно, но знаний нет и я не из дефолт-сити... а так бы с удовольствием думаю учился/разбирался еслиб ктонить взял
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я тут поставил из ппа эту версию, так ругнулся, что нет поддержки 3Д, пришлось откатиться
<[Raiden]> ну мне нечего сказать, я не ставил с ппа )
<[Raiden]> пока что
<go8765> XuMuK: а чё она сделала?
<nand> vdrandom: на счет пробиваются/ не пробиваются на работу. Не везде пробьешься. У меня вот работа связана с гос.тайной. Просто с улицы прийти и "пробится" не получится
<inkvizitor68sl> гр
<[Raiden]> Nor8: меня немног околбасит с выбором де,  я теперь в кде, незнаю на долго ли.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я раньше тоже руками ставил, но с версии 10.10 это перестало работать, а разбираться лень
<inkvizitor68sl> nand: не свисти. от нас девочка ушла админить почтовые серверы минобороны и по совместительству ноком туда же
<inkvizitor68sl> nand: без знакомств.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: верю, но у меня всегда работает
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Откатись на классик
<nand> inkvizitor68sl:  у нас военное производство, с улицы просто так не прийдешь
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Выбор классик + хфце )))
<nand> inkvizitor68sl:  в основном после практики молодые остаются, кто старше с других производств
<inkvizitor68sl> nand: почтовик у вас есть? он работает на qmail ?
<nand> inkvizitor68sl:  сети нет, внутренняя, проносить телефоны, флэшки и прочее нельзя, шмонают
<inkvizitor68sl> nand: а, ну тогда мейби
<vladiator> Можно ли редакторами видео в Ubuntu разместить одно видео в углу другого?
<[Raiden]> ну незнаю, лень откатывать гном3. буду юзать до 11.10 либо гш либо кде , наверное )
<[Raiden]> чесно говоря поставил бы всех к стенке и расстрелял бы , за то что столько вм\де наплодили. Одного для одной ос вполне достаточно.
<vdrandom> [Raiden], несогласен.
<inkvizitor68sl> чтото вино не лезет
<nand> inkvizitor68sl: у нас если и есть инет, тока у больших боссов, а их машины изолированы от внутренней сети...совсем все туго)
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не, выбор это хорошо, просто спешат
<umren> nand: родственники приспособили?
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0615/h_1308083890_d847698e3e.png
<vdrandom> как няшно
<vdrandom> [Raiden], QtCurve?
<nand> umren:  попал удачно на практику, хорошо показал себя, оставили
<[Raiden]> да, а заголовки оксиген
<nand> umren: я там тока ради опыта, зп там нормальных не водится... гос.предприятие
<vdrandom> я себе наконец-таки до приятного вида QtCurve допилил :3
<umren> nand: ага, все начальника себе забирает и на коэне катает ? :D
<[Raiden]> обе панели, с перекрытием активным окном, появляются если мушу двинуть, почтикак автоскрытие. Во твам и экономия, без всяких .нити )
<nand> umren: дак пилят, да
<umren> сталина на них нет..
<XuMuK> artus, не разбанишь чтоль?
<nand> umren:  вообще...была бы норм зп, думаю молодежи там было бы больше
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не поверишь, классик с кайро очень радуют ))))
<XuMuK> artus, ты тут ващще?
<artus> XuMuK, ytf? gjujlm? pfyzn
<artus> XuMuK, занят ) погодь
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Он флудит на лиуксталк )))
<umren> Nor8: а я юзал этот.. Docky
<inkvizitor68sl> мы отвлеклись
<umren> тоже штука годная
<vladiator> русский дебианфорум лежит
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: И все это с компизом )))
<[Raiden]> )
<umren> vladiator: значит убунту лучше дебиана :D
<vladiator> правда, лежит только с www. =(
<umren> хотя убунту.ру тоже недавно лежал :D
<[Raiden]> ну понятно, в квине просто есть эффекты типа компиза, тоже композитный вм. + ест ьвозможность юзать компиз или другйо вм.
<[Raiden]> я лучше помолчу, а то заражу скачками по де.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да уже пройдено, юнити просто заставил попрыгать с релиза на релиз
<nand> [Raiden]:  а что плохого в скачках по де? лучше все попробовать и выбрать нужное
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Если бы эмеральд работал сразу, без бубна, так и не дергался бы
<nand> Nor8:  а что с емеральдом не так?
<[Raiden]> nand: ну в общем-то ничего. У меня другое мнение, с которым все несогласны. Плохи не скачки по де, а то что их есть больше чем 1
<Nor8> nand: не работал он
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: 3 основных и пара дполнительных ))) Не так уж и много )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: наверное и я бы не дергался бы. ) Если бы не все эти юнити с гномощелями
<umren> lxde, gnome, kde, xfce, unity < это еще без учета виндовц манагеров
<umren> зоопарк
<vladiator> Unity мне понравилась
<umren> гном терь еще классик и 3й версии
<umren> кедерасты есть кто сидит на 3.5 :D
<umren> и плюют на 4
<inkvizitor68sl> !bano
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='bano'
<inkvizitor68sl> !banomet
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='banomet'
<inkvizitor68sl> !banomet is <reply> http://itmages.ru/image/view/211586/3e41f6af
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, inkvizitor68sl
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Яж говорю, видео с разработчиками юнити видел, у ребят застой, им споротом нужно заняться, кровь разогнать )))))
<vdrandom> umren, слишком устарела
<[Raiden]> любители 3.х остались,    ага. Есть проект по порту кде3 на qt4
<[Raiden]> Nor8: гг
<umren> vdrandom: да куча их еще.
<umren> репы даже отдельные для дистрибутивов есть..
<vdrandom> ну я своё мнение про неё сказал
<vdrandom> я бы тоже не отказался, но пользоваться софтом, который не развивался хрен знает сколько - meh.
<[Raiden]> http://www.trinitydesktop.org/ - кеды3
<nand> ну если софт работает как надо...вспомнить амарок или k3b
<Cat1> http://itmag.es/AQ6p Федору поставил =) на убунте попробовал третьего, хочу на федоре . Чет тут у меня ресурсов жрет всего 489 при куче всего открытого. На бубунте за гиг .
<vdrandom> убунта, она такая ,да
<Nor8> Cat1: Не фиксят утечки памяти на убунте, факт
<umren> у мя всеголишь 4 гб памяти, и я в htop никогда не смотрю даже
<Cat1> только шрифты на федоре убогие, на Sans поменял а лучше нету
<[Raiden]> Cat1: ты случайно не 32 и 64бит версии сравниваешь?
<umren> максимум что я там видел 1.5 гб :D
<Cat1> Убунту была 64 а федора 32
<umren> во во
<vdrandom> а, лол
<umren> 64 бита больше памяти жрет, факт
<nand> Cat1: :)))
<[Raiden]> Cat1: в общем ты плохо сравнил
<vdrandom> работа с памятью у 64 и 32 битных осей отличается :)
<nand> очень))
<Cat1> )) во я промазал в сравнениях ,как блондинка
<vdrandom> бывает
<Cat1> но я не настенька , точно говорю ))
<vdrandom> уверен?
<[Raiden]> )
<Cat1> Дрова которые по умолчанию почему то работают нормально на ATI RAdeon HD 2600 . Думаю трогать не буду, посмотрю хоть чтото крому убунты ))
<All-knowing> Привет народ!!!
<All-knowing> серьезное дело
<vdrandom> всезнающий пришёл задавать вопросы
<vdrandom> ок!
<All-knowing> флешка монтируется только на чтение
<All-knowing> очень надо на нее закинуть инфу
<go8765> All-knowing: примонтируй от рута может...
<vdrandom> лол
<All-knowing> vdrandom:  не помогает
<vdrandom> скорее всего, там ошибка какая-то
<vdrandom> на разделе на самом
<All-knowing> какя ошибка может быть?
<vdrandom> All-knowing, всегда рид-онли? пробовал перетыкать?
<All-knowing> конечно, даже перезагружать  попробовал
<OccaM1> All-knowing: а ФС на ней какая?
<All-knowing> fat
<OccaM1> переформатируй в мафе
<OccaM1> vfat
<vdrandom> проще всего будет так, да
<OccaM1> и да, флешки не нужны
<OccaM1> dropbox же есть
<umren> пфф
<umren> dropbox это не гарант
<vdrandom> в замкадье ещё бывает медленный интернет
<umren> да и на "облако" вон на amazon ec2 тоже положились :D
<vdrandom> :)
<OccaM1> я уже наверное год свою флеху не юзаю, везде где я бываю - инет есть
<umren> ты крутой, я тоже
<umren> но не все такие
<nand> OccaM1: а кино чз флэшку юзая домашний кинотеатр как смотреть? тоже дропбокс?
<All-knowing> с интернетом нет проблем
<All-knowing> но флешка эта в  коммуне
<OccaM1> nand: очевидно, что должен быть медиасервер под это дело
<[Raiden]> )
<OccaM1> nand: или приставка типа WD TV Live
<nand> OccaM1:  у меня дома хорошая система сони, то есть я должен теперь восславить дропбокс, купить медиасервер, настроить его, а птом кинуть 4гб чз сеть? 4гб я чз флэшку быстрее закину чз этот дропбокс
<[Raiden]> ну в общем-то правильно или тв со встроенным плейером и сетью. Но у мну на кухне с плейером и юсб разъемом
<nand> не надо забивать гвозди микроскопами
<nand> OccaM1:  можешь без флэшки значит у тебя достаточно узкий круг задач которые ты решаешь без нее, не более
<XuMuK> мои гвозди - чем хочу, тем и забиваю))
<umren> OccaM1: тебе iPad нужен :D
<OccaM1> nand: система сони - это что? телик? жалко прикупить всеядную приставку с Ethernet портом? или с WiFi N ?  Приставка BBK какая-нибудь нищебродская за 2 тыс р умеет нормаьно все крутить по сети
<go8765> XuMuK: батл будет?)
<nand> XuMuK:  да забивать то можно, но не надо говрить:  "молоток не нужен, я своим молотком год не пользуюсь, вон же микроскоп клевый"
 * go8765 думает что аналогии вещь опасная...
<[Raiden]> в теликал Лж кстати прошивка на линукс.
<OccaM1> [Raiden]:  +1
<[Raiden]> хотя сча возможно во всех
<[Raiden]> *л = х :)
<XuMuK> go8765, будет, говорят))
<go8765> о_О
<OccaM1> Ну или дрючить флешку туда-сюда. Тоже ведь способ
<go8765> кто говорит?
<nand> OccaM1:  система, телек и система с киловатным звуком 5.1 подключенная чз hdmi
<go8765> XuMuK: кто говорит?
<umren> OccaM1: он намекал на то, что рано или поздно там флешка не заработает :D
<OccaM1> nand: Я к тому что к такой крутой системе можно и медиаплеер подобрать. Были вдеокассетники копеечные - отмерли. Были DVD-плееры - отмерли. Медиасервер тебя спасет. Следующий шаг эволюции, и по Ethernety потоком транслируй, ну или с жесткого диска егойного. Фантаз
<umren> cool
<umren> stuff bro
<nand> OccaM1: дак у меня в телеке есть и usb и hdmi, и в плеере usb и hdmi. Только зачем занимать компьютер если можно скинуть кино на флэшку и просто смотреть.
<XuMuK> go8765, HACTEHbKA говорит
<[Raiden]> тормознуть бы эту самую эволюцию ) А  то бабла не напасешся.
<OccaM1> nand: затем что можно транслировать видеопоток напрямую
<All-knowing> отформатировал,  и флешка  теперь -rw
<nand> OccaM1: а зачем? ради идеи?
<Taurendil> привет всем! поставил убунту на нетбук асер, 11.6 диагональ, разрешение нестандартное, изображение вытянуто в стороны. можно ли поправить?
<OccaM1> nand: ради экономии времени, ради сохранения флешки, ради удобства. Капитан Очевидность же
<nand> OccaM1: не уверен в экономии времени
<umren> OccaM1: а если он пользуется внешних хдд на террабайт?
<umren> внешним
<nand> OccaM1:  ты по ходу в семье один живешь
<nand> OccaM1:  и нет ситуаций когда одним нужно кино, а другим комп
<OccaM1> nand: я тебе про Фому, а ты про Ерему )) Почитай про потоковое воспроизведение. Я жму кнопку и иду смотреть фильм сразу, удобно же.
<OccaM1> И да - для семейного счастья у каждого члена семьи должен быть свой комп
<OccaM1> или ноутбук
<umren> или айфон
<OccaM1> это тоже эволюция
<OccaM1> umren: и айфон, когда эппл уберет симки
<umren> представляю себе многодетную семью.. с 8 компами :D
<nand> OccaM1: допустим убедил, хотя в моем случае это не совсем подойдет. Но у меня еще есть куча примеров применения флэшки где дропбокс не помощник
<Cat1> Хотя это к убунте не относится , если не трудно подскажите как в федоре прекратить отключение экрана ? в инете нашел способ xset -dpms . А както навсегда нельзя там чтоли ?
<artus> федора нам не друг
<OccaM1> OccaM1: Охотно верю. :) Флешка нужна там где нет интернета или личного ноута с собой
<Cat1> да я понял, только там где федора - никого нет )) комната пустая
<Cat1> ладно пойду в гуголь
<umren> Cat1: забудь уже про федору.
<umren> либо ставь обратно убунту, либо генту
<umren> третьего не дано
<vdrandom> О_о
<vdrandom> и пыриться в выхлоп мейка при пересобирании мира? :)
<Cat1> ну уж нет, хотя бы на дня два , чего ж я ставил то ее зря )) может сусе потом попробовать
<nand> OccaM1: медиасервер это конечно круто, просто у меня дома система есть и не хочу плодить сущностей. Не было бы системы я бы задумался)
<umren> зачем тебе его пересобирать?
<XuMuK> umren, враки... ещё есть archlinux
<umren> не, это не рыба не мясо
<vdrandom> Cat1, суся ня, только ставь её в самой минимальной комплектации
<vdrandom> а потом доустанавливай недостающее
<umren> так можно и убунту минимал ставить
<umren> в чем проблема
<vdrandom> а то из стандартного лайвцд столько ненужного развернёшь, что задолбаешься вычищать
<Cat1> в самой минимальной это убунта случайно не получится ?
<vdrandom> umren, ну если хочет сусю поставить - пусть ставит
<umren> Ubuntu 11.04 "Natty Narwhal" Minimal CD 19MB
<vdrandom> она годная, если не считать нехватки пакетов
<vdrandom> а яст - так вообще мякотка :)
<go8765> XuMuK: а чё не в пм?
<[Raiden]> http://img12.nnm.ru/1/e/b/4/1/33b9589e6e5b2c7878125ff3a61.jpg
<XuMuK> go8765, потому что парит переключацо туда сюда
<OccaM1> nand: это не сущности, а инфраструктура. Все должно работать по сети или по воздуху через WiFi.Тогда нафиг не нужны носители информации. Я вот свой ДВД плеер отдал даром с тюком DVD дисков
<vdrandom> аыыы
<vdrandom> [Raiden], няшнота какая
<XuMuK> [Raiden], клёво))
<go8765> XuMuK: ну это типа оф
<umren> OccaM1: а еще должен быть умный дом, и все одним пультом управляться.
<Cat1> синаптик - удобно, центр приложений - тоже. Да, убунта похоже поюзабилистей для несмышленых
<XuMuK> go8765, /join #linuxtalks
<Cat1> типа меня
<nand> OccaM1: я не отрицаю что все к этому идет, но меня пока мой вариант устраивает. Когда-нибудь я соберу свой barebone под телек, когда-нибудь
<vdrandom> для работы с репами гуи унылы по сравнению с cli. :(
<OccaM1> umren: в идеале да, с айпада. Но это больше $ нужно
<go8765> XuMuK: я ну канали скажу тоже про батл...может наскребем ещё когонить
<artus> кито в кс будет?
<XuMuK> go8765, давай
<XuMuK> go8765, тебя опередили))
<nand> artus:  а сервер в какой области?)))
<XuMuK> nand, в германии
 * go8765 анонсирует батл через минут 10. желающие - присоединяйтесь
<nand> XuMuK: ого, а ip можно, пингануть хоть
<Cat1> акуратней вы там ребята , в кс, такое дело. Это не мир пересобрать
<XuMuK> nand, 46.4.135.136
<nand> XuMuK: спс
<OccaM1> nand: желаю скорейшей и удачной сборки ) к хорошему быстро привыкаешь
<XuMuK> nand, нзчт)
<go8765> vdrandom: батл - да?
<go8765> XuMuK: ты балталку будешь вкл?
<vdrandom> go8765, может, позже
<vdrandom> ща занят, ковыряюсь в сусе :)
 * XuMuK забивает косяг, потому не может писать... руки типо заняты...
<XuMuK> по вопросам ТС --> artus
<XuMuK> artus, запусти чтоль правдо ТС...
<babrusha1> 1
<artus> XuMuK, ща
<XuMuK> artus, гуд)
<XuMuK> IP: Adress of TeamSpeak is 46.4.135.132
<XuMuK> for those who know what it is xD
<XuMuK> go8765, наушнеги оден
<umren> и памперс
<nand> =)
<vdrandom> иии-ха! я разобрался с devede, mencoder и ffmpeg, ня :3
<vdrandom> всё-таки хорошо, что devede на питоне, не пришлось патчить и пересобирать :3
<go8765> XuMuK: о чём?
<go8765> зачем наушники?
<artus> go8765, че у тя там фонит так ?
<XuMuK> go8765, затем что мы слышим что у тебя там происходит
<XuMuK> не будь эгоистом
<XuMuK> или, лично я, выключю тимспик
<XuMuK> так играть ну её нах...
<artus> XuMuK, жмакни приглушить его
<go8765> XuMuK: шя норм?
<vdrandom> ну теперь можно и повонзацо
<vdrandom> зайду к вам на уютный канальчик послушаю вас :)
<XuMuK> чо то у меня пинг недецкий
<XuMuK> совсем
<umren> XuMuK: хватит отмазыватся
<umren> "лагает", "пинг хреновый" , "читак", "непруха", "бухой" все это мы уже слышали :D
 * umren sleep/
<XuMuK> блин, с задротами не прикольно играть)
<go8765> XuMuK: это кто задроты?
<go8765> )
<nand> XuMuK:  что значит с задротами
<XuMuK> ето значит с отцами контры) просто вы меня сделали, вот я и вымещаю)
<nand> XuMuK: ну до отцов оч далеко...
 * go8765 идёт спать и говорит всем пока
<XuMuK> ну я то я вапще в кс лохом стал...
<XuMuK> вот когда она только появилась - да, я в нее жостко рубилсо
<nand> в кс на самом деле главное непредсказуемость, сидеть низя на одних или предсказуемых местах, все же простреливается. А еще вы все топаете, на слух легко понять кто где примерно
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> я тоже
<vdrandom> хотя не
<vdrandom> я чутка пожжее
<vdrandom> в 1.2-1.4
<XuMuK> последнее время как то болььше кал оф дюти, баттлфилд... такие вещи...
<vdrandom> я бы в л4д поиграл лол
<nand> я бы в батлефилд 2 поиграл
<vdrandom> правда, её ещё поставить надо
<XuMuK> да уж
<XuMuK> а у кого есть?
<XuMuK> у меня
<vdrandom> у меня на военную тему гамеса нет
<XuMuK> (но тоже надо качать/ставить)
<vdrandom> не любитель
<vdrandom> разве что infiltration можно для ут поискать
<vdrandom> если найдётся, и погирать
<vdrandom> очень клёвая штука была
<XuMuK> vdrandom, я кстати ут поставил, можно приколоцо
<vdrandom> о, ну наконец-таки
<vdrandom> кто-нибудь ещё? :)
<XuMuK> remington там клёвая штука))
<nand> ладно, спать пора, чз 3 часа на работу ><. Всем пока
<XuMuK> nand, пока
<Nor8>  Найдите что-нибудь бесплатное нормальное )))
<vdrandom> XuMuK, ща, допинаю ботов в ут2004 и го запилим старый добрый ут :)
<vdrandom> nexuiz, warsow
<vdrandom> никто не хочет :(
<XuMuK> vdrandom, сделай скрин
<vdrandom> warsow вообще бешеная штука
<vdrandom> скрин чего? XuMuK
<XuMuK> 2004
<vdrandom> если ут2004, нагугли в энторнетах
<vdrandom> мне лень скрины делать :)
<vdrandom> то есть выкладывать
<vdrandom> XuMuK, http://www.google.ru/search?q=unreal+tournament+2004&hl=en&newwindow=1&client=firefox-a&hs=Z3c&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&prmd=ivns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&ei=KeH3TcXuIYiWswaSodmKCQ&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CBMQ_AUoAQ&biw=1296&bih=713
<vdrandom> на любой вкус скриншотеги
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-15
<artus> хм, странно, все работатеь
<artus> Linux pc 2.6.39-rc5-candela #1 SMP Fri Apr 29 13:53:33 EEST 2011 i686 GNU/Linux ^_^
<artus> спят все чтоль
<vdrandom> ага
<[Raiden]> что там у тебя работает
<vdrandom> дрова, очевидно
<artus> все у меня работаеть )
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> дрова на последнее ядро аж со свистом собрались )
<artus> ну как последнее, последнее что я собирал
<[Raiden]> rc5
<[Raiden]> ну ясно
<artus> эммм....
<artus> это после того как я 39е ядро всунул у меня гигабитка стала доступна в вбоксе?
<[Raiden]> наверное вбокс обновлял
<[Raiden]> хз
<artus> да и 2 ядра из 2х теперь могу отдать виртуалке, раньше не мог
<TomFarr> http://q5.ru/imageshare/q5_opera_mozilla.png почему так по разному одни и теже шрифты рендерятся?
<[Raiden]> сколько места твой док сожрал...
<XuMuK> вилы)
<XuMuK> зато док))
<XuMuK> прям как в маке) почти...
<The_MEk> думаю если экран 22-24"+ то не особо важно сколько этот док сожрал
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже сильно по разному. Правда я не выставлял одинаковый шрифт в браузерах
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0615/h_1308108687_b611e87e73.png
<[Raiden]> или возможно в 1 случае какой-то системный  юзается, а в другом определенный на странице - фиг знает.
<[Raiden]> тюнингануть можно либо фф либо оперу.
<[Raiden]> вот может будет интересно http://www.shatlovsky.ru/2008/09/21/firefox-linux-idealnye-shrifty/
<[Raiden]> не совсем к этому случаю
<Snowdrift> кто знает что делать чтоб Empathy 2.34.0 в icq зашол
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30867
<UNIm95> Snowdrift sudo apt-get remove Empathy && sudo apt-get pidgin
<Snowdrift> понятно
<Snowdrift> )
<UNIm95> Snowdrift sudo apt-get install pidgin ffixed
<Snowdrift> мммм
<Snowdrift> дажи симпотней этот пагер
<[Raiden]> в хроме мне нехватало этого https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/occjjkgifpmdgodlplnacmkejpdionan
<^DEMOSS^> привеб бубунтологам )
<boomboorum> Всем привет. Я заCHOWNил мой /usr теперь получаю sudo: must be setuid root
<Serg_> Äëÿ AMD64 ñòîèò âûáèðàòü 64þ âåðñèþ, èëè õâàòèò 386é? ×òî ñòàáèëüíåå?
<ubuntuhelp> Serg_! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> с лайвсд поменяй снова root:root
<[Raiden]> chmod 'ом не баловался?
<rapidsp> вроде бы как это не лечится
<[Raiden]> всё лечится
<Amblnb> и ампутированые конечности?
<rapidsp> ни одной саксесс стори не слышал :)
<[Raiden]> Amblnb: это пока в todo )
<[Raiden]> хотя я про софт - тут лечится почти всё )
<Amblnb> [Raiden]: а я думал всё так всё )) не зря же инвалидов перепроверяют, может тоже бумают отрастёт))
<rapidsp> встань и иди!
<[Raiden]> а ну да, каждый год втек
<[Raiden]> или как там оно, что бы пенсия шла
<[Raiden]> сча все разбегутся )
<Amblnb> компилить днк? ))
<Serg_> Тест!
<[Raiden]> пашет
<Serg_> спсб. Доброго всем утра. У меня вопрос по 11 Бубунте: надо поставить на АМД64, есть ли смысл качать соответствующий образ, или поставить старый добрый 386й?
<[Raiden]> да фиг знает, рам если 4гб есть можно 64бит
<Serg_> Так это ж вроде виндовса проблемы были?
<DenSpirit> Serg_: amd64 лучше именно если больше 3гб оперативы
<DenSpirit> Serg_: проблемы не виндозы, а архитектуры операционной
<[Raiden]> в виндовсах это чуть более крутая проблема, в вин7 нету pae
<[Raiden]> только в серверной
<mva> олололо
<Snowdrift> можно хоть 64гб памяти и поставить 32б
<DenSpirit> Snowdrift: а в i386 увидит только 3
<DenSpirit> *будет использовать
<mva> нет
<Snowdrift> вот и менно что нет
<Snowdrift> )
<mva> если включить PAE, то будет всю испльзовтаь
<mva> но не более 4 гб на одно приложение
<mva> но это костыли
<Snowdrift> use bigmem
<Snowdrift> kernel
<[Raiden]> всю будет использовать, если ядро с пае доставить, только 1 процесс не может юзать больше 4гб
<mva> [Raiden]: боянист
<mva> т.е. повторюшка
<mva> :)
<[Raiden]> вообще вопрос не я поднял, я отвечаю
<Serg_> А по стабильности?
<mva> стабильности ЧЕГО
<mva> ?
<Serg_> Раньше 64 были криво собраные
<Serg_> Поменялось??
<mva> это зависит от людей
<mva> а не от системы
<Serg_> Ага.. и не говори.. Хорошая отмазка ;)
<mva> разница между 64битным софтом и 32битным только в размере памяти ,выделяемой под int
<[Raiden]> ну ваще чуть поболее
<mva> ну и как следствие в 64битной системе int может быть 64битным, а в 32 - 32битным :)
<Snowdrift> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/general/4785800
<mva> это вся разница
<mva> а, ну впринципе есть ещё кое-что
<mva> товарищи из Adobe, гомосексуалисты такие, flash-плеер только под 32 бита делают
<Snowdrift> )
<mva> на 64битной системе приходится мультилиб использовать
<Serg_> Разница небольшая, но при наличии инт64 и другой адресации надо перелопатить почти каждую софтину, вот я о чем...
<Serg_> ладно, пока пусть будит 32
<mva> нет
<mva> не надо перелопачивать НИЧЕГО
<Snowdrift> и 32 будут работать
<Serg_> Почему это?
<Serg_> будут, будет то же что и навоз на ламборгини возить
<mva> ну, точнее, очень мало такого софта, который надо перелопачивать
<Snowdrift> и все библиотеки подтянут себе на 32б
<Serg_> короче, чтоб заюзать мощ 64 бит надо переделывать софт
<mva> и обычно он написан через жопу
<mva> НЕ НАДО ПЕРЕДЕЛЫВАТЬ
<mva> надо просто пересобрать
<mva> а если софтину надо переписывать, значит она написана через жопу
<Serg_> Останусь на версии, в которой ничего не надо переделывать :Р
<mva> Serg_: 1) версии чего?
<mva> 2) такой версии ещё нет
<Serg_> Затролил я вас конкретно ;)) Но я этого не хотел. Версия 386
<Snowdrift> http://habrahabr.ru/qa/6562/
<Serg_>  mva: такого линукса никогда не будет )
<mva> в любой версии любого софта и любого дистрибутива есть много того, где надо много переделать
<[Raiden]> на форониксе было несколько тестов
<Serg_> Кстати, а с дисками облом? А то мне 11й в коллекции не хватает :(
<[Raiden]> скорее всего сборки остались кривыми, т.к. я за последние года 3 разницы в 64бит дистрах не заметил )
<[Raiden]> если вам кажется что было криво
<mva> говори тогда про убунты
<mva> в других дистрах изменений много :)
<[Raiden]> кстати есть 1 интересный ньюанс по поводу 64бит дистров
<[Raiden]> в убунте /usr/lib и /usr/lib64 симлинки + есть /usr/lib32 , а в федоре ,  в /usr/lib лежат 32бит либы, 64бит соотв в /usr/lib64
<[Raiden]> )
<Serg_> Ктонибуть использовал Pervasive (Btrive) под Убунтой?
<[Raiden]> у меня это вызывает смех если чесно, могли бы хоть   про это договориться
<[Raiden]> вот вам вброс ) http://www.phoronix.com/data/img/results/ubuntu_32_pae/13.png
<mva> [Raiden]: все и договорились
<mva> в *lib64 лежат 64 либы, в lib32 — 32битные, а lib — симлинк на lib64 обычно, но с возможностью "перебить" адрес. Но как следствие какая-то хитрая либо типа того же самого stdc, чтоли, в общем, из глибца, лежит 32битная среди 64битных
<mva> точнее, симлинк на неё в 32битном виде лежит среди 64битных
<mva> а в федоре, видимо, решили пойти обратным путём :)
<[Raiden]> угу, в федоре будет меньше гемора с закрытым софтом, старым особенно
<[Raiden]> если в бинарях конкретные пути до либ
<[Raiden]> а в дебиане идеологически вернее )
<umren> [Raiden]: фороникс!
<umren> [Raiden]: в убунте и дебиане изначально большая помойка с библиотеками чем в красной шапке
<mva> umren:
<mva> сервер поддерживает юникод
<mva> мог бы и ударение поставить
<umren> шутник)
<mva> почему?
<mva> так тру́дно пост́авить ударе́ние? :)
<mva> хотя, в вичате его всё ранво не видно :)
<Snowdrift> в xchat видно
<mva> и не удивительно
<mva> потому что вичат консольный, а иксчат использует всякие иксовые расширения :)
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/06/15/bulldozer/
<[Raiden]> mva: ты почти доказал, что консоль не нужна
<[Raiden]> )
<mva> =)
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tyrs-a-twitter-client-based-on-ncurse.html
<[Raiden]> mva: а как ты ударение набрал?
<[Raiden]> те́ст
<Amblnb> Óäàðåíèå íå âèäíî
<Amblnb> À åñòü êàêàÿ-òî ðàñêëàäêà ñ äèàêòðè÷åñêèìè çíàêàìè?
<[Raiden]> !utf |Amblnb
<ubuntuhelp> Amblnb: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Amblnb> Плин! Почему на этом канале постоянно включается СР??
<[Raiden]> может выбрал в свойствах сервера
<Amblnb> Да и в свойствах программы и в свойствах сервера везде утф, но всегда когда тут пишу стоит ср ((
<Amblnb> Даже на соседних каналах правильно
<[Raiden]> ты сча на 1 канале на этом сервере
<Amblnb> На трёх
<[Raiden]> Хм, whois показывает один
<Amblnb> А скрин три http://unilang.dyndns-wiki.com/ftp/Share/%d0%a1%d0%bd%d0%b8%d0%bc%d0%be%d0%ba-KVIrc%204.1.1%20Equilibrium%20-%20%5b%d0%9a%d0%9e%d0%9d%d0%a1%d0%9e%d0%9b%d0%ac%20%5b%d0%9d%d0%b5%20%d0%bf%d0%be%d0%b4%d0%ba%d0%bb%d1%8e%d1%87%d0%b5%d0%bd%5d%5d%20-%20%5b%23fto%20(+ntrCxPGfj)%20%5bAmblnb%20%d0%bd%d0%b0%20irc.free-torrents.org%5d%5d.png
<[Raiden]> забавно
<umren> укорачиватель ссылок?
<umren> ))
<umren> ты кой то странный ваще
<Amblnb> umren: Ну нажать две кнопки легче чем ещё на сайт заглядывать ))
<HetZer> Всем привет. У меня маленькая проблема с Ubuntu 11.04 и VirtualBox 4
<The_MEk> здорово
<HetZer> поможешь.
<HetZer> ?
<The_MEk> не знаю
<The_MEk> я не экстрасенс
<HetZer> Короче в терминале немогу вести пароль от root
<The_MEk> и без озвучивания сути проблемы сказать смогу ли я помочь не в силах
<The_MEk> в каком терминале
<HetZer> В обычном. Чтос убунту незнаком?
<The_MEk> можешь более детально суть проблемы описать?
<The_MEk> хм
<[Raiden]> раскладки  переключать не пробовал?
<HetZer> ага
<The_MEk> пошагово напиши чё делаешь
<HetZer> Просто курсор моргает и все. и не на что не отвлекается, ни на какое нажатие на клавиатуре
<The_MEk> 1. сажусь на стул, 2. включаю комп, 3. смотрю в монитор
<[Raiden]> что запрашивает пароль рута?
<The_MEk> ты убунту в виртуалбоксе запускаешь?
<Amblnb> HetZer: Убунту только сейчас поставил?
<umren> пароль от рута в убунте не работает
<umren> юзай sudo
<umren> что тут не ясно
<HetZer> вожу sudo pass, он мне в ответ просит чтоб я ввел пароль, а у меня его не пполучается ввести. Убунту в ввиртуабоксе с установленным гостевысм дополнением.
<umren> sudo команда
<umren> причем тут судо пасс?
<The_MEk> HetZer: дык вводить надо пас своего пользователя
<umren> ты вводишь sudo pass?
<umren> xD
<umren> коненчо ниче работать не будет
<The_MEk> и да, что за команда такая pass?
<Amblnb> Пропустил ))
<HetZer> Я хочу ощую папку подключить. Щас введу как я вводил
<[Raiden]> HetZer: набери sudo -i и вводи пароль пользователя
<[Raiden]> навеерное то что тебе надо
<HetZer> sudo mount -t vbxsf [папка] /home/root/xd
<The_MEk> дык ты на хосте папку расшарь обычными средствами и в бубунте её монтируй
<The_MEk> только как smb ресурс
<The_MEk> т.е. cifs
<HetZer> Nfr z e;t d dbhnefk ,jrfct j,oe. gfgre cltkfk
<[Raiden]> нафиг ему поднимать самбу )
<[Raiden]> вопрос вообще про пароль
<HetZer> Да я уже в виртуалбокмсе общую папку сделал
<The_MEk> а кто сказал что ему самбу надо поднимать
<HetZer> на форуме написанно
<The_MEk> я так понимаю что в качестве хоста у него винда
<The_MEk> бубунта на виртуале
<umren> жаль, что под линукс ниодного нормального твиттер клиента
<HetZer> да. Убунту установленна полностью на виртуалке.
<The_MEk> соответственно самый быстрый способ обмена данными - расшарить в винде папку и в убунте на неё зайти
<The_MEk> например по ip-адресу
<[Raiden]> HetZer: наверное дело в раскладке ) может вбил пасс на русском.
<[Raiden]> или я не знаю
<[Raiden]> или вводишь неверно
<greynix> приветствую
<HetZer> у меня стандартная раскладка английский
<Amblnb> Для расшаривания там ещё какой-то компонент надо ставить на виртуальную ОСь
<The_MEk> так... давай ещё раз, после введения sudo mount -t vbxsf [папка] /home/root/xd в консоли комп у тебя ессно запрашивает пароль рута
<The_MEk> ты его вводишь?
<HetZer> sudo -i непомагает
<Amblnb> от виртуалбокса
<HetZer> это все запрашивает
<greynix> неподскажете , такой косяк вышел , есть жесткий диск с ФС NTFS , И  таблицей раздела 83 (linux), есть вариант прочитать его с виндов ?
<Amblnb> greynix: Да, нужен драйвер
<[Raiden]> greynix: в линуксовом fdisk надо тип раздела изменить или под виндой в  акронис диск сюит. Иначе  врятли
<[Raiden]> может скажать неизвестаня фс или рав
<The_MEk> HetZer: почему ты решил что проблемы с вводом пароля? потому что звёздочки не показывает?
<greynix> я нашел под винду который может читать фс ext3 читать , может его попробовать
<[Raiden]> ну и вопросы
<Amblnb> Есть же уже спец драйвер который может научить эту недоос понимать разделы линя
<[Raiden]> а зачем тебе прогармма для чтения экст3, если ты говоришь что там нтфс
<HetZer> The_MEk у меня вообще ничего не показывает
<The_MEk> greynix: кстати, как это, диск с фс ntfs и таблицей разделов 83?
<greynix> ну может через драйвер он увидит таблицу раздела
<[Raiden]> такое можно сделать
<The_MEk> HetZer: когда ты вводишь пароль, то в консоли ничего не меняется
<HetZer> The_MEk, а сразу с как войти под рутом???
<The_MEk> только после нажатия на ентер
<[Raiden]> можно менять тип раздела не изменяя фс
<greynix> The_MEk ну как mkfs.ntfs и поехало
<HetZer> The_MEkДа, ничего не вижу и ничего не вводится
<greynix> а fdisk забыл
<The_MEk> greynix: аа... воначё...
<[Raiden]> HetZer: видеть ты не должен
<greynix> ну косяк косяк яж говорю
<Amblnb> HetZer: И неувидишь, вначале введи а потом нажми энтер, тогда узнаешь ввелось или нет
<HetZer> [Raiden] так он невводится
<The_MEk> HetZer: после команды sudo.... он запрашивает пас, при вводе которого на экране ничего меняться не будет, изменения будут видны только после нажатия на enter
<Amblnb> Сразу же спрашивал впервые поставил линь или нет. Те кто раньше юзал не ищут звёздочки )
<[Raiden]> HetZer: тогда я невкурсе. если ты смог набрать sudo , значит ввод происходит. Остается 1 вариант: пароль неверный
<[Raiden]> или я незнаю
<Snowdrift> sudo password root
<HetZer> всем спасибо. Я все понял. У меня привычка что все звездочками закрывает. А тут ввод невидемый.ю
<[Raiden]> сча дадим ему звездочки
<[Raiden]> HetZer: набери в терминале gksu gnome-terminal
<HetZer> [Raiden] щас
<[Raiden]> у тебя там с графикой убунта?
<Amblnb> ну или kdesu
<HetZer> [Raiden], ага. Все пашет
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> значит и с судо должно
<[Raiden]> хотя может права рута так получать, пока не разберешся
<HetZer> я про него и говорил.
<[Raiden]> *можешь
<[Raiden]> Эм
<[Raiden]> ок )
<HetZer> Просто в терминале в этом подкол, то что пароль не показывается.
<HetZer> хм. Теперь такая ж0, ввел я sudo mount -t vbxsf {hdg] /.../../.. а он мне, неизвестная фаиловая система vbxsf
<[Raiden]> может vbxfs ?
<HetZer> спс. Неправильно списал чтоль я. :)
<HetZer> Я могу рассказать, почему я перешел на убунту в виртуалбоксе, надо?7?
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> )
<The_MEk_> а я везде перешёл на кубунту, и дома, и на работе, и на ноуте, только на телефоне андроид
<[Raiden]> кеды стали неплохие, но возможно не на долго. Возможно в конце следущего года начнется разработка кде5
<HetZer> кеды да, 4 версия. Но мне больше нравится интерфейс убунту
<boomboorum1> Только что установил Убунту Студию через VirtualBox при запуска отрывается только терминальная версия, никакого десктопа и GUI - в чем может быть проблема
<The_MEk_> попробуй запустить иксы вручную
<The_MEk_> там и станет ясно в чём дело
<HetZer> просто введи GUI и запустится
<[Raiden]> )
<The_MEk_> ))
<[Raiden]> startx думаю больше подойдет или sudo service gdm start и потом логи смотреть
<HetZer> у меня тоже самое было при первом запуске. Даже загрузка с диска давала тоже самое.
<HetZer> народ а никто с PlayOnLinuxom не возился?
<HetZer> не могу подключит общую папку в убунту из виртуалабокса
<FallenFngel> äîáðûé âñåì äåíü)
<ubuntuhelp> FallenFngel! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<FallenFngel> hi
<[Raiden]> hi
<HetZer> FallenFngel тевирП
<HetZer> Raiden, а какие методы подключение папки из винду в убунту(виртуалбокс) есть
<[Raiden]> гугли я не пользуюсь.
<The_MEk_> HetZer: самый простой, как я говорил раньше, используя smb
<HetZer> The_MEk_ а как. А то чтот неполучается.
<The_MEk_> расшариваешь в винде папку, разрешаешь доступ всем, в брэндмауэре открываешь доступ без пароля при текущей настройке
<The_MEk_> и с убунты подключаешься по ip-адресу
<The_MEk_> в том же наутилусе в адресе пишешь smb://ip_adress
<sharikoff> о великий самба
<sharikoff> открой мне свои тайны
<[Raiden]> это сразу работает, без возни с самбой?
<sharikoff> да
<[Raiden]> мне думается средствами вбокса проще
<The_MEk_> lf
<Silver23> Добрый день подскажи: Работаю с помощью Remmina на сервере 2003, минут через 10 поосле входа копьютер зависает - помогает только ALt+SysRq (R,E,I,S,U,B) в чём проблема не пойму
<The_MEk_> во-всяком случае у меня сразу :)
<Silver23> может в логах чего-нибудь есть - записи какие нибудь по этой проблеме?
<HetZer> The_MEk_ а если с паролем то как?
<[Raiden]> HetZer: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=142535.0
<sharikoff> HetZer, спросит
<The_MEk_> Silver23: тебе обычный терминальный доступ нужен?
<The_MEk_> Silver23: по rdp?
<Silver23> да
<The_MEk_> Silver23: попробуй rdesktop из консоли
<The_MEk_> его и отконфигурять не сложно и зависаний нет (по-крайней мере у меня на 5 машинах)
<Silver23> это который штатный в убунту?
<The_MEk_> это который консольный
<The_MEk_> он не только в убунте
<The_MEk_> во-многих дистрибах присутствует
<Silver23> ну просто дома работает нормально ремина а тут выёживается, спасибо попробую rdesktop
<The_MEk_> кто может подсказать, что и где можно почитать, чтоб получить общее представление о ldap?
<The_MEk_> желательно по-русски
<FallenFngel> y men9 vopros
<FallenFngel> sory 4to na angl(((y men9 win-1221
<The_MEk_> FallenFngel: в настройках irc-клиента поставь utf8
<FallenFngel> фуф
<FallenFngel> я что-то залипаю просто))))
<FallenFngel> спасиб)))
<The_MEk_> не за что
<FallenFngel> у меня вопрос, если кому не сложно подскажите где мне взять список команд под убунту))))
<The_MEk_> хм
<The_MEk_> полный список нигде
<The_MEk_> а так в гугле ))
<The_MEk_> ну либо в консоли нажимаешь tab 2 раза
<FallenFngel> я не в убунте)))и убунта далековата от меня)))
<[Raiden]> вбей в гугл: linux очень полезные команды
<[Raiden]> )
<yurau_> FallenFngel: ты где тогда?
<FallenFngel> я в армии))))
<yurau_> в чате с ракетной установке?
<yurau_> я тоже не на убунте, я на бубуке
<FallenFngel> почти)))
<FallenFngel> а пчему меня оффают(((
<yurau_> это КГБ
<FallenFngel> ))))
<FallenFngel> так не чесно))))
<chravn1> приветствую.
<yurau_> chravn1: да
<[Raiden]> Промпт раньше переводил Connection reset by peer , как Соединение разорвано пэром Англии.
<chravn1> машины не правильно получают адреса от dhcpd.  В конфиге строки http://paste.org.ru/?rf5ngd   но всё равно машины получают другие адреса
<The_MEk_> ишь ты, все нормальные люди в армии снег копают, а он в ирке сидит
<yurau_> chravn1: у мя глючная железка длинк
<chravn1> так это на сервере dhcp  поднят.
<FallenFngel> The_MEk_:а я что разве не нормальный)))))просто снега в Сочи нету))))
<sharikoff> chravn1, а логи гиде?
<chravn1> http://paste.org.ru/?vdh5ba
<Silver23>  The_MEk_ sudo rdesktop 192.168.0.8 -k en-us -u log8 этого хватит для нормально работы на сервере?
<sharikoff> chravn1, так
<sharikoff> ты сам то их читал?
<chravn1> да.
<sharikoff> ну и что ты понял?
<sharikoff> кстати ifconfig покажи
<chravn1> чей иф конфиг сервера или клиента?
<sharikoff> на чем дхцп запущен
<chravn1>  понял что он ломитсья на внешний интерфейс зачемто.
<sharikoff> так..
<sharikoff> правой кнопкой мыши и на гугл транслейт
<chravn1> http://paste.org.ru/?vz55n9
<sharikoff> так
<sharikoff> теперь сам конф сервака
<sharikoff> dhcpd.conf
<sharikoff> или как там он у тебя
<The_MEk_> Silver23: зачем sudo?
<sharikoff> щас сидят чуваки у прова твоего
<sharikoff> и матерят тебя
<sharikoff> за супермодный еще один дхцп сервак в сети
<Snowdrift> кто нибудь использует gnome3 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<sharikoff> и слава богу
<chravn1> http://paste.org.ru/?vgg2w3
<[Raiden]> я немног опользовался
<Silver23> The_MEk_ осталось от другого вопроса )))
<The_MEk_> Silver23: ну а так да, хватит
<Snowdrift> и можно ли в 11.04 использовать гном а не ...
<vdrandom|away> Snowdrift, при логине выбираешь классический гном и ок
<Snowdrift> спс
<sharikoff> chravn1, где то в дебрях etc
<sharikoff> есть папка conf.d
<sharikoff> там файлик dhcp
<sharikoff> в этом файлике наверное указывается какой интерфейс слушать
<Silver23> The_MEk_ спасибо пока сижу в 1с не вылетел ещё - но вот как с бабульками-бухгалтерами быть ))
<HetZer> а после того как все написал надо перезагружаться(я про http://ubuntologia.ru/virtualbox-ubuntu-in-windows)
<[Raiden]> Silver23:  купите им винду  :)
<sharikoff> а у бабулек чо?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> и не извращайтесь
<[Raiden]> или ярлык вытащи на видно место, с тем что надо делать
<chravn1> sharikoff:  нету  такого файла. а папки conf.d там и для php5 и mysql  и т.д. присутсвуют.
<Silver23> ну эт всё от бюджета зависит. вы же знаете директоров - поставил задачу и остальное не волнует
<sharikoff> chravn1, короче тогда смотри файл /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp или как там у тебя
<sharikoff> на предмет указания интерфейса
<The_MEk_> Silver23: я им просто ярлык сделал и всё
<The_MEk_> в качестве шелла сразу указал 8-ку
<The_MEk_> окно так же обозвал
<FallenFngel> e vtyz tcnm tot 1 djghjcbr)
<FallenFngel> у меня есть еще 1 вопросик
<Silver23> Товарищи подскажите вот ещё можно как то сделать чтобы управлять удалённо моим компом через Просмотр удалённых рабочих столов или он только по локалке работает - там обычно айпишник локальный светится?
<The_MEk_> Silver23: я тоже долго мучался, искал аналоги виндового mstsc
<FallenFngel> а кто нить с RedHead'ом работал?
<sharikoff> chravn1, а он у тебя на обих интерфейсах слушает
<sharikoff> поэтому ругается
<Silver23> The_MEk_ и это самый лучший выходит?
<The_MEk_> Silver23: по последнему вопросу, ты хочешь некое подобие radmin-а?
<sharikoff> FallenFngel, что ты хотел узнать? =)
<The_MEk_> Silver23: самый простои и ббезотказный
<[Raiden]> FallenFngel: Тут был канал fedora-ru
<chravn1> sharikoff:  устновил интерфейс eth1  выполнил killall -HUP dhspd
<[Raiden]> или как-то так
<sharikoff> выполни скриптом
<FallenFngel> конкретно список команд)и вайн хотелось бы воткнуть)))
<sharikoff>  /etc/init.d/dhcpd restart
<FallenFngel> про команды я гуглил и нечего стоящего нет
<sharikoff> FallenFngel, rpm -Uvh самая главная команда
<Silver23> The_MEk_ да только чтобы с дому управлять, а то через ssh мне пока не очень удобно
<[Raiden]> какие команды тебе нужны?
<FallenFngel> все)))
<sharikoff> FallenFngel, yum install чуть пслабже
<FallenFngel> мне нужно в нем работать)
<The_MEk_> Silver23: ставь сервер pptp и на комп x11vnc-server
<sharikoff> работай
<[Raiden]> FallenFngel: их с тысячу может набраться или больше , смотря что установлено
<sharikoff> тысяча стописят
<[Raiden]> raiden@tortuga ~ % ls /usr/bin |wc -l
<[Raiden]> 2465
<FallenFngel> легко сказать))))я должен распределять доступы к принтэрам и закрывать некоторые области от юзеров)))
<sharikoff> закрой пожалуйста иркутскую облать от юзеров
<FallenFngel> я просто с убунтой ток баловался дома)))
<sharikoff> я те пиво поставлю
<The_MEk_> FallenFngel: f ns bpexfq gjifujdj
<The_MEk_> FallenFngel: а ты изучай пошагово
<Silver23> The_MEk_ уже поставил x11 но пока не разбирался - я в поисках простого, это получается в модеме пре порты пробрасывать придётся?
<The_MEk_> FallenFngel: сходу всё охватить не получится
<FallenFngel> и что это MEK?
<FallenFngel> я готов учитсо)))
<sharikoff> начни с man man
<The_MEk_> Silver23: ну если модем сам сервер pptp подымать не умеет, то да
<FallenFngel> только книги что-то не вдохновляют, больше трёпа чем полезных вещей
<FallenFngel> что такое ман ман?)))
<The_MEk_> FallenFngel: дык пошагово, ставим задачу 1. поднять например роутер
<[Raiden]> FallenFngel: значит тебе нужно уметь с сетью работать, читай про ifconfig  route  tracert iptables и т.д. ) Последнее это фаервол
<The_MEk_> задача 2, на работающем роутере поднять проксю и завернуть на неё трафик
<[Raiden]> *traceroute т.е.
<The_MEk_> и так далее
<sharikoff> FallenFngel, ты не прав
<FallenFngel> у меня не будет инэта))))просто обычный хаб
<sharikoff> книжки гораздо круче инета
<sharikoff> читай
<The_MEk_> FallenFngel: каждая из мелких задачь по отдельности уже давно расписана
<sharikoff> и делай
<FallenFngel> Шарикофф ну мне не встречались еще книги умные
<Silver23> The_MEk_ а нет у тебя какой-нибудь ссылки на инструкцию почитать, а то информации столько надо переварить ))
<[Raiden]> жуть
<FallenFngel> по лину например)))
<The_MEk_> Silver23: man x11vnc
<FallenFngel> так то я читаю)))
<FallenFngel> и готов читать полезную литературу
<The_MEk_> Silver23: ну а про pptp инфы в гугле полно
<FallenFngel> какие книги по убунте полезны?
<[Raiden]> заучивать команды нет смысла. Описывай круг задач, потом гугли как рещаются. Что кажется интересным суй в заметки.
<chravn> sharikoff:  спасибо помогло.
<sharikoff> ты читать не умеешь
<sharikoff> chravn, незачто
<[Raiden]> FallenFngel: Новичку любые наверное ) Какие найти сможет.
<sharikoff> в следующий раз логи конфиг и вопрос
<sharikoff> и сам стопудово все поймешь
<sharikoff> FallenFngel, ты потрещать пришел или вопрос задать?
<FallenFngel> спасиб Рэйден
<FallenFngel> щаз поищу
<[Raiden]> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1451716
<FallenFngel> это мне?
<[Raiden]> Ну, и тебе )
<FallenFngel> спасиб)
<[Raiden]> Чесно говоря ни 1 не читал конкретно по убунте. Но когда впервые столкнулся с линукс пару книг прочел.
<sharikoff> днс и бинд орели отличная книжка
<The_MEk_> по ldap посоветуйте :)
<The_MEk_> желательно на русском
<sharikoff> The_MEk_, у?
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> тока на буржуйском
<The_MEk_> хреново :(
<The_MEk_> по буржуйски канеш понимаю, но усваиваю плохо
<[Raiden]> могу только послать куда-нить на unixforum.ru ,  мб там книжку насоветуют , если не гуглится.
<sharikoff> нормально
<sharikoff> только медленно
<sharikoff> The_MEk_, а чиво ты хател узнать? =)
<The_MEk_> угу, а я и так уже затянул с некоторыми вещами
<The_MEk_> да хотелось бы для начала общее представление
<sharikoff> сервер каталогов
<sharikoff> как ад виндовая
<sharikoff> тока без шлака лишнего
<The_MEk_> ну эт я понял
<sharikoff> вот
<[Raiden]> http://linuxforum.ru/ т.е.
<sharikoff> есть там такие штуки шемы типа
<sharikoff> в зависимости от подключения их в конфиг добавляются или удаляются атрибуты
<sharikoff> типа я добавил схему и теперь при описании себя могу дополнительно прописать себе в атрибутах пасс и мыло
<sharikoff> при описании себя как инет ориг персон
<sharikoff> адресную книгу видел када нть?
<The_MEk_> хм...пасиба
<sharikoff> вот там теже поля
<The_MEk_> видел, вроде
<sharikoff> имя фамилия телефон и тд
<sharikoff> можно дописать гид уид
<The_MEk_> хотя в последнее время всё больше сомневаюсь
<sharikoff> тогда можно авторизовываться через лдап
<sharikoff> gid uid всмысле
<sharikoff> как в юнихах
<sharikoff> можно делать адресные книги списки рассылки
<sharikoff> интегрировать с радиусом
<sharikoff> тогда и на железках можно авторизовываться через лдап
<sharikoff> и на сквиде
<inkvizitor68sl> прекрати фигню всякую советовать =)
<sharikoff> =))
<inkvizitor68sl> в убунте лдап ошалеешь настраивать
<inkvizitor68sl> особенно в 1004
<inkvizitor68sl> ибо там баг на баге багом подгоняет
<sharikoff> у меня на фряхе
<sharikoff> =))
<The_MEk_> inkvizitor68sl: я его не в убунте буду строить, скорее всего
<inkvizitor68sl> в slapd
<sharikoff> простой как мычание
<inkvizitor68sl> а, тогда норм
<The_MEk_> правда пока с дистром под него не определился, видимо, чтоб база была одна, на дебиане поставлю
<The_MEk_> хотя хотелось бы какую-нить графическую оболочку для управления
<sharikoff> куча
<sharikoff> самая пантовая
<The_MEk_> госа?
<sharikoff> апач директори студио
<The_MEk_> хм
<sharikoff> кросплатформенная
<The_MEk_> над посмотреть :)
<FallenFngel> еще раз спасиб Рэйдэн))))пойду я читать)))всем удачного дня
<The_MEk_> блин :) люблю гугл, написал ему херню всякую, он нашёл то что нужно :)
<sharikoff> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0615/h_1308131327_477c6d0459.png
<sharikoff> как то так
<The_MEk_> ишо раз пасиба
<alexandr> дня всем
<Silver23> The_MEk_ это получается vpn то что ты предлагал?
<sharikoff> данимазашо
<The_MEk_> Silver23: да
<[Raiden]> кто-то команды хотел http://welinux.ru/post/4419/
<Silver23> а это разве денег не стоит?
<alexandr> думаю наверно нелепо будет спросить у вас как установить С++,не разу не ставил как его установить в убунту подскажите
<alexandr> хотю разобраться с ним
<The_MEk_> хмм...
<The_MEk_> aptitude install gcc не?
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install build-essential  мона
<alexandr> [Raiden] запустил говорит то что стоит он,а где найти его не могу
<Snowdrift> :)
<alexandr> что смеятся то не разу не пробовал я его
<[Raiden]> alexandr:  c++ --help
<[Raiden]> alexandr: компилятор консольная команда
<inkvizitor68sl> не хацу на работу ><
<alexandr> заработало
<alexandr> inkvizitor68sl не ходи
<[Raiden]> а программы пишут во всяких ide , в линуксе с некоторой натяжкой это почти любой редактор, т.к. есть подсвветка синтаксиса и вызов внешних команд почти в каждом.
<alexandr> не разбирусь ведь я
<[Raiden]> а оно тебе надо?
<chravn1> sharikoff: и ещё не подскажешь в dhcpd  строка option domain-name "str";   обозначает домен поиска?
<alexandr> [Raiden] дай ссыль какую нить по изучению
<[Raiden]> alexandr: я не программер , фиг знает. Вот первое что попалось в гугле http://samouchka.net/2007/11/30/programmirovanie_na_c_v_linux.html
<sharikoff> chravn1, домен который выдается клиентам
<sharikoff> для тебя если у тебя не динамик днс не роляет
<sharikoff> если ddns то это суффикс который к хостам добавляется
<sharikoff> если у меня машина называется sharikoff
<chravn> sharikoff:  разобрался. спасибо.
<sharikoff> то в днс+дхцп конфигурации она в днсе будет sharikoff.domen.com
<sharikoff> ad виндовая такой фигней страдает
<sharikoff> при включении машинки она регица в днс с суффиксом домена
<sharikoff> ппц я седня умный =)
<sharikoff> надо домой ехать..
<alexandr> [Raiden] там rar архив для винды
<alexandr> а для убунту найти не могу
<SergeyIT> alexandr, http://www.opennet.ru/docs/137.shtml
<[Raiden]> ну ёлки
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install rar unrar , потом rar x file.rar или через морду file-roller (кстати должен заметить что кутишный ark прямее)
<SergeyIT> alexandr, http://www.firststeps.ru/linux/
<[Raiden]> бывают архивы рар сделанные старыми версиями или как-то криво, в общем имена с кирилицей бьются, если юзать file-roller
<[Raiden]> в ark всегда ок
<SergeyIT> alexandr, а вообще-то купи книжку по С, С++ и читай, читай, читай ....
<[Raiden]> в цикле )
<[Raiden]> рекурсия - см. рекурсия (с)
<[Raiden]> alexandr: рар ваще не для виндовс, он для много чего, а унрар даж на моей мобилке на симбе есть
<alexandr> понятно
<chameleon_sh> whois radar
<The_MEk_> [Raiden]: а разве изначально рар не под винду (дос) создавался?
<[Raiden]> изначально да, но кого это волнует.
<[Raiden]> у меня есть  версия тар досовская
<[Raiden]> )
<The_MEk_> ну так то да
<[Raiden]> рар в общем может в юниксах нормально себя вести, симлинки там ,права
<[Raiden]> умеет
<The_MEk_> ух, ладно... как говорится с вами хорошо, но мне домой надоть
<The_MEk_> всем до завтри
<alexandr> [Raiden] а где писать эти команды для с++ в терминале или в текстовом редакторе?
<[Raiden]> эти это какие?
<[Raiden]> в редакторе наверное
<[Raiden]> если это код программы, а не опции компилятора
<SergeyIT> alexandr, http://www.firststeps.ru/linux/
<alexandr> вот оно как
<[Raiden]> и ваще, найди программиста, меня нету )
<alexandr> а ты не программист?
<alexandr> SergeyIT я вот на этой ссылке и сижу
<umren> жесть
<umren> вопрос про с++ убил просто наповал
<SergeyIT> alexandr, или http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=107372.0
<SergeyIT> umren, я уже привык... (
<Silver23> Товарищи, а такой варант если ставлю VNC-сервера и VNC-клиента vino и vinagre потом открываю например порт например 5909 в модеме и потом просто с домашнего в консоле vinagre пишу доменое имя полученное в dyndns и порт - такое может получится?
<moze> Всем привет!
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите, а можно из линукса мониторить (CPU,memory, Hard,)
<jlewka> удаленной Windows машины
<xokvictor> привет всем! подскажите пажлуйста как расшарить папку для виндовс пользователей если при попытки это сделать убунту говорит что не хватает прав?
<jlewka> правой кнопочкой мыши по папке нажать и выбрать расшарить папку
<ufo_xx> ребята кто знает как форвардинг в локалке настроить
<ufo_xx> есть лок фтп мне нужен доступ на него из интернета
<ufo_xx> роутер линксис rv042 два провайдера инета
<ufo_xx> фтп поднят на двух серваках на винде 2008 iis и на macOS X
<ufo_xx> по локалке всё работает ,а как из интеа доступ получить
<artus> ufo_xx, прчием тут линксис винда и макос ?
<ufo_xx> да ни причём просто спросил,может кто настраивал
<xokvictor> jlewka, я же сказал что отвечает мол прав не хватает
<artus> ufo_xx, если у тя 2 сервака а ты роутер настроить не можеш то пичааалььь
<artus> ufo_xx, не пробовал почитать мануал к оному ? на предмет виртуальных серверов и форвардинга портов ?
<Karantin> а кто нибкдь слшал о подобии Norton Ghost под убунту ?
<Karantin> снятие, заливка образов
<[Raiden]> dd , partimage
<Karantin> а, работать предполагается с виндовыми оразами*
<Karantin> образами*
<artus> Karantin, clonezilla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<ufo_xx> artus спасибо за столь понятлевый ответ,первое что пришло в голову это почитать мануал,как же раньше не догадался
<artus> Karantin, виндовые образы тут никого не волнують )
<Nor8> Karantin: Так тебе монтировать, копировать или что?
<Karantin> ghostпозволяет по сети заливать образ системы на компы
<[Raiden]> dd пофиг с какими, она посекторно читает всё что дадут. Правда не умеет сама сжимать или читать только заняты е сектора. Короче место надо
<artus> Karantin, клонзила же говорю
<Karantin> можно ли под убунтой данно сделать ?
<[Raiden]> акронис трю имидж был,   но он платный
<artus> Karantin, и сжимает, и по сети , и вообще все что хош )
<Karantin> artus: её уже гуглю )
<Nor8> Karantin: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Hardware/Ghost-for-Linux-053.shtml
<Karantin> Nor8: спасибо :)
<moze> Я вроде здоровался но еще на всяки случай! Привет всем!
<moze> Что у вас тут интересного?
<moze> А, кстати.. аська чтото не подключается в эмпати, у всех норм работает?
<moze> хм.. живые есть?
<Nor8> Karantin:  Помогла прога тебе, работает?
<shenmue> ку
<Nor8> ку
<moze> Неужели есть! )
<moze> Чем маетесь?
<Nor8> Есть, оно не может не есть )))
<moze> Ребят ну так кто подскажет с аськой в эмпати? У всех перестала работать?
<Nor8>  Аська опять не работает? ))))
<shenmue> не... после краха тока в эмпати не пашет
<moze> Ну вот я и спрашиваю! Может просто у меня глюк! )
<Karantin> Nor8: еще не испытывал, главное что это именнто то что нужно, не думал что ghost под убунту есть )
<moze> Так это в эмпати всетаки проблема?
<shenmue> замени эмпати на кутим гаджим пиджин и все ок
<Nor8> Karantin: Ты удивишься, но под линукс софта гораздо больше )))
<shenmue> moze пройдись по хабру. там лечилку искали
<Karantin> не не удивлюсь, просто не ожидал что достаточно специализиованный софт имеется
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<AlbertR|alt> чем можно заграбить кусок экрана с флешвидео ?
<artus> Karantin, нафиг те гхост если есть http://itmages.ru/image/view/211987/0894051c )
<DeLorean_DMC-12> всем ку
<Karantin> artus, гостом я пользовался в своё время, впечатления положительные,  + образы гостовские :)
<chapt> а что на образы уже ГОСТ есть?
<Nor8> chapt: А то, от 1985-го, на пленуме КПСС вопрос обсуждался
<Karantin> Ghost
<Karantin> а в России гост есть даже на ямы на дорогах
<Karantin> до 5 см неяма
<Nor8> Karantin: Не яма, а водосливное отверстие
<Karantin> хм, а если оно по функционалу как бассейн?
<Karantin> не сливает, а заливает в себя
<Nor8> Karantin: Предназначенное для осущения дорожного полотна )))
<chapt> лучше бы ГОСТ на клавиатуры ввели, а то с расположением клавиш пипец какой то, приходишь в магазин и половину сразу спокойно отметаешь ибо полный изврат
<Karantin> ога, а вода по госту делает вид что дорога ровная)
<Nor8> Karantin: А то, не забалуешь )))
<Karantin> chapt:  мне нравится фн левее контрола, мне не нравится маковская клава под виндой, т.к. винкей и альт местами перепутаны)
<moze> Люди у меня изврато вопрос возник а микрософт кинект к линуксу присобачить можно?
<Nor8> moze: Можно, а зачем?
<moze> Nor8, ну это уже другой вопрос! Сама идея кинекта нравится, может в линуксе применение найдется!
<chapt> Karantin: да вопрос не в том что чему нравится - пусть введут общий стандарт, при слепой печати разброс клавиш это полная задница
<Karantin> стандарта нет именно оттого что кому то нравится так, кому то так
<Nor8>  moze: Вчера видел по телеку сюжет про домашних роботов, сосиски там варят, лук режут и так далее, вообзем руки-манипуляторы, так один из них управлялся из под Убунту )))
<moze> Nor8, я представил авторизацию в системе через движения, станцевал макарену и залогинелся в системе под рутом! Прелесть! ))
<Karantin> в бубен постучал -> залогинился
<Nor8> moze: Изврат какой то )) Сходи к психиатру и тест на наркотики пройди ))))
<moze> Nor8, зачем, в армию не возьмут, в космонавты тоже.. я уж какнибуть так! )
<[Raiden]> moze: драйвер к нему кто-то писал, в гугле найдешь видео\подробности
<Nor8> moze: Возьмут, в отдельный макаренный батальон )))
<moze> Raiden, спасибо поищу! Просто вопрос сейчас только пришел в голову! ))
<moze> А вообще системы распознавания объектов в пространстве очень даже интересны, вот только под линукс чтото подобного не слышно.. а применений действительно куча может быть!
<Nor8> moze: Уверен, что ты просто не в курсе )))
<[Raiden]> эти новые ифейсы не всегда нужны, хотя придумывать и развивать конечно надо
<moze> Ну всетаки логин под рутом через макарену.. прелесть! )))
<[Raiden]> такскрин есть уже некоторое время, но я ору на гостей если они трогают мой монитор за экран )
<[Raiden]> мыть надо и всё такое
<[Raiden]> тач*
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Салфетки выдавай им спиртовые )))
<moze> Raiden, серьезно не интересовался но всетаки под винду решений на много больше!
<[Raiden]> ну, под винду всего на много больше )
<[Raiden]> линукс по сути аутсайдер рынка.
<moze> Raiden, вот дажи не знаю из-за чего конкретно по этому поводу противно! )
<moze> *даже
<moze> *даже и
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: В игровом сегменте, для производственных нужд скорее наоборот
<[Raiden]> производство разное бывает.
<[Raiden]> Полиграфия например
<[Raiden]> Линуксу там особо нечего делать без cmyk в гимпе )
<moze> Nor8, прикладные решения более реальнее на линукс реализовывать.. например охрана объектов и т.д.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: )))
<[Raiden]> а прикиньте какие можно для кинект вирусы писать прикольные
<[Raiden]> башку почесал  -файлик потерял
<[Raiden]> )
<Karantin> [LL
<Karantin> xD
<[Raiden]> Так, подумалось
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Угу, стирает все при любом движении
<moze> Кстати раз перешли к теме развлечений! В центре приложений все уже думаю заметили комерческое по, когда там игры появятся нормальные? Кто будет из вас готов за них платить?
<Nor8> moze: Если они будут действительно хорошие и цена приемлима, то почему нет
<[Raiden]> Или там, если хотите созранить инфу, сделайте колесо , мостик и пройдитесь на руках.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Идея имеет рациональное зерно ))) Только еще 3дОчки нужны с беспроводом, чтобы удобнее было по квартире скакать при компиляции софта )))))
<[Raiden]> )
<moze> Nor8, ну а чать рынка пуста, видимо не верят что линуксоидыбудут платить за игры, такое ощущение что я за убунту сел потому что денег на винду жалко..! ((
<Nor8> moze: Релакс, бесплатные есть и будут, это же опенсорс
<artus> moze, за бубунту щас собятцо потому что пацаны с раена сказали что модно )
<artus> *д
<moze> Nor8, ну просто не всегда хочется бесплатного , а хочется хорошего.. не всегда это равно!
<[Raiden]> для домашнего юзера на самом деле цена не такой уж значимый фактор. Большинство пиратки юзает, если не считать юзеров котоыре купили компьютер целииком. Да и то многие небось перебили какой-нить стартер эдишен , на пиратский максимальный
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Или картина маслом, увязать инсталяцию или компиляцию с начальным курсом карате, к примеру. Не прошел, как Нео в Матрице, софт не скомпилял )))))
<adminn> кто знает, есть ли тут русский канал по компиляции java?
<moze> artus, убунту и семки это круто! )
<[Raiden]> Nor8: )
<artus> adminn, а на канале явы спросить не ?
<adminn> artus, я пробовал зайти на ##java - не получилось
<artus> adminn, попробуй на ###java и так далее
<adminn> artus, попробую
<moze> Вот пример! Пытался пересадить сестер на убунту! Вроде мелочи (нужны однокласники,майл ру и смартфон) ан нет, айфон с горем пополам через банши подключил (респект создателям банши), майл агент проблема, нашел дополнение для пингина, все равно упрекают чт
<moze> о видео смс и т.д не доступно... Блин ну хочется иной раз ерундой пострадать а не возится с ос..
<Nor8> moze: Есть альтернативы на все указанные девайсы, да и нативно они настраиваются легко. Видать, ты гугль не освоил еще
<moze> Я это все про то что, из за какогото майл агента к примеру люди выбирают винду! Печаль какаято!
<Nor8> moze: Что он вообще делает этот агент?
<rapidsp> чятится :)
<Nor8>  О да! Ничего больше нет под линуксом, через что чатиться можно )))
<[Raiden]> ну тут замкнутый круг. ЗАчем писать клиент для людей который 1-5% по всему миру. И т.д. Что касается корпораций, то они в основном в серверное вкладываются и может в офисное. До мейл агента им пофиг и баньши тоже
<Nor8> Один на всю планету )))
<rapidsp> через джаббер же както цепляются
<rapidsp> да и кутим вроде умеет\
<[Raiden]> мне клементин нравится, незнаю как эйпл, а сподключением  мобилки от нокии проблем нет - изредко юзаю как плейер.
<moze> Nor8, Видео, смс, и еще чтото.. это из претензий! А еще забыл пожаловаться это поддержка флеш, сбор уражая не любимой ферме сестры это ппц с руганью в мою сторону! (все эти дела починил, но всетаки могли бы и по умолчанию иисправить!)
<Nor8> moze: Это все от неграмотности и нежелания гуглить ))))
<artus> дааа, уражай на ферме ато конечно аргумент
<Karantin> [Raiden]: у меня нокия вообще с версии 10.10 по умолчанию через блютузину во всех ракурсах читается
<Karantin> и как флешка и как модем
<rapidsp> вифи рулит :)
<Nor8> moze: При все при том, что в Убунте почти все кликом мыши настраивается, а не красноглазием в консоле )))
<[Raiden]> у меня шнурок, я динозавр
<moze> Nor8, у тебя флеш нормально работает? У меня жуткие утечки памяти.. откроеш пару страниц с флеш банерами и все виснит включая иксы, гуглил, искал.. а проблема так и не решена!
<rapidsp> шнурком флешка отрубается в телефоне
<Nor8> moze: У меня 64-битный флеш, все просто леатает во всех режимах
<artus> moze, эммм... нет проблем с флешем , вообще )
<Nor8> moze: Без всяких костылей
<rapidsp> вопервых - flashblock
<artus> moze, http://armorgames.com/ сплошной флеш) и как то ниразу проблем небыло )
<Nor8> moze: У тебя проц какой?
<[Raiden]> в общем линь всегда будет отстающим, пока не появятся какие-то пути нагреть на нем бабла. По другому система капитализма  не работает.
<adminn> у меня тоже иногда потупливает флеш
<artus> adminn, пользуй хром
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Упаси Господь нас от такого подходу ))))
<artus> [Raiden], дело тут в том что нефиг тянуть лемингов на моднуу бубунту если не в состоянии обеспечить переход
<[Raiden]> а на сервере там другой расклад видимо
<adminn> [Raiden], отсюда следует, что таким добровольным проектам, как Линь, есть место только в коммунистической системе ))))
<[Raiden]> не такой как на десктопе
<moze> Nor8,  т.е с нуля все нормально работать стало? Ну грац тебя,  видимо у меня руки корявые! У меня коре 2 квадро 6600... просто попробуй в май лу ферму посадить, мне она нафиг не нужна но я из за нее выслушиваю кучу притензий!
<adminn> или я не прав?
<Nor8> moze: 64-битный релиз у тебя?
<moze> 86
<adminn> artus, я к лисичке привык
<Nor8> moze: Ты дикий что ли?
<Nor8> moze: Ставь 64 битный
<vdrandom> олол
<vdrandom> а что, в 64-битной оси флеш работает лучше что ле?
<moze> Nor8, при 64 хуже было если честно! В принципе давно уже все разрешил, просто все равно флеш убого работает, для примера могу ссылку на сайт в приват кинуть с флеш  банерами если хочешь, 3 открытых страницы и система виснет!
<artus> какие нафиг фермы , учитцо ! )
<[Raiden]> adminn: ну , почти. Некоторые находят способы заработать - если бы не это и не вложение денег с целью получения прибыли или экономии расходов, всё было бы гораздо печальней чем сча.
<artus> moze, дай ссылку которая вешает все )
<Nor8>  moze: Скинь, глянем )))
<[Raiden]> А марку по ходу пофиг лямом больше или мень ) Я не слышал что бы убунта стала прибыльной
<[Raiden]> В общем, только на энтузиазме всё это было бы совсем другим
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это миф, что линукс не прибылен. И Марк сам не беден и другие дистры, та же шапка, к примеры, в большом плюсе
<moze> artus, повторюсь я и ферма это дела не совместимые, но сестры любят, и соответсвенно жалуются что я отнял у них винду в которой все работало.. тут вопрос о том что обычные пользователи ничего нормально наладить не смогут!
<Nor8>  moze: Так линк будет?
<Nor8>  moze: Сестрам лет сколько?
<artus> moze, нафиг ты отбирал? отдай венду и отреж от сети этот тассадник вирусни) пусть сами ее лечат) как надоест дойдет что цацки зло )
<VMV> re
<VMV> ку
<[Raiden]> Ну Марк не беден не за счет убунты
<[Raiden]> А шапка продает не десктопы с мейлагентами
<[Raiden]> а так,   да , прибыль есть
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Марк и на Убунте успел заработать
<moze> Ссылку кидаю, надеюсь не забанят http://www.fast-torrent.ru/ , попробуйте в броузере открыть около 5 страниц к примеру! У мееня уже настроенна блокировка флеш, по этому мне пофиг! Я просто к примеру об тяжелости флеш в убунту!
<[Raiden]> Ну, мб )
<moze> artus,  В том то и дело что не надоест, уже и троянами пароли им воровали и всякое вирусное зло, ну не объяснишь!
<Nor8> moze: Все работает, + ютуб пашет
<Nor8> moze: Без всяких флэшблоков
<artus> moze, я ж сказал) отрезать от сети)
<adminn> а разве Оперы на Линь нету?!
<moze> Nor8, сколько вкладок открыл?
<adminn> а есть
<moze> Есть опера на оф сайтке смтри!
<adminn> почему-то в репах оперы нет
<Nor8> moze: 5, две с активным флешем
<moze> Nor8, и нет  тормозов?
<VMV> у меня коньки показывают ip с wlan0, как сделать так, чтоб показывали мой ip под которым меня в сети видно?
<Nor8> moze: Так с чего им быть то?
<Nor8> moze: Видеокарта у тебя какая?
<moze> Nor8, т.е ты твикерами не пользовался?  У меня ати.. Ладно закроем тему!
<moze> Всеравно шаманить нужно, покрайней мере в моей системе!
<moze> Это не способствует распространению линукс систем!
<Nor8> moze: Ничем не пользовался, тупо скопировал флеш в папку и все
<sharikoff> твикеры линуха... ужас..
<mva> @voice moze
<Nor8> moze: С виндой тоже нужно шаманить
<sharikoff> креков с серийниками нету еще?
<mva> есть
<[Raiden]> в линуксе есть всё! гыгы
<sharikoff> мде..
<adminn> sharikoff, в лине креки не нужны, там нужны умелые руки!
<adminn> а вот серийники нужны везде ))))
<moze> Nor8, с виндой какраз таки все без проблем! Да и в убунту проблема со флешем вроде как у многих!
<Nor8> moze: У меня вообще никогда не было проблем с флэшем, хотя я читал про это
<moze> Nor8, ты везунчик! ))
<Nor8> moze: С версии 8.04 все работает отлично
<artus> moze, чей то проблемы пока только у тебя)
<Nor8> moze: Броузер у тебя какой?
<sharikoff> lynx
<sharikoff> и постоянные косяки с флешем
<Nor8> ))
<[Raiden]> процессор возможно старенький и может с ати как-то связано - фиг знает.  Флэшблок помогает
<[Raiden]> много вкладок с флешем могут сожрать проц
<moze> artus, Nor8, ну да ладно наезжть, шарился в нете у многих проблемы, броузер фаерфокс.. повторюсь сейчас ужу решил вроде вопрос, но я то техничесского образования, а как быть остальным пользователям!
<artus> moze, а нафиг ты другим суеш бубунту ?
<artus> вот класно получаетцо, сам себе оргинизовал геморой и плацетцо
<artus> *ч
<Nor8> moze: Другим тоже научиться читать мануалы )))
<Nor8> moze: А во вторых, прежде, чем ставить другим линукс, научись доводить до ума свой, чтобы не вызвать отторжения у пользователей )))
<moze> artus, во первых это мои сестры во вторых по своей наивности они не догадываются что за винду надо платить, а так же за антивирусы и т.д.
<[Raiden]> навыки конечн нужны, убунту линукс не для всех людей  - мой слоган точнее.
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> moze: Так обьясни, если не дети они совсем
<sharikoff> не для всех убунту-линукс
<pandemic> [Raiden]: навыки ли? скорее желание, мне года 4 назад удалось всё и без навыков
<sharikoff> у меня слоган точнее
<artus> moze, так проблема в чем ? пусть или покупают венду или забывают про фермы)
<artus> moze, или ты ничем другим не можеш озадачить их?
<moze> Курить маны всетаки время затратное дело, не всем охото вникать.. и я не думаю что ос должна быть такой чтобы ее нужно было  изучать перед пользованием!
<artus> вот сначала растят офощей а потом жалуютцо
<[Raiden]> Ну, ты уже 4 года в лине и не видишь очевидных проблем, котоыре те кто только пришел видят сразу
<artus> moze, да ты что... а ты того, форточки взял и сразу пользовать начал ?
<sharikoff> даа
<artus> вот так просто без обчения?
<artus> moze, не неси бред
<Nor8> )))
<sharikoff> гораздо быстрее это факт
<pandemic> [Raiden]: естественно вижу, приходится что-то допиливать-но маны всегда пошаговые насколько это возможно-буквально-нажмите эту кнопку - откройте это вот там-достаточно уметь читать по-моему и иметь желание
<artus> moze, ось никому ничего не должна, это раз, обучатцо надо всему, а то что ты не помниш свой период обучение это не значит что его небыло
<moze> artus, проблема скорее в том чтобы пользователи не отличающие системный блок от процессора могли пользоваться ОС для своих (по сути мелких) нужд без проблем..
<sharikoff> moze: угу
<sharikoff> я тоже так считаю
<moze> artus, ясно что она никому не должна, но от этого развитие ее шагнет семи мильными шагами!
<vdrandom> мм
<artus> moze, я вот не понял, водитель не отличающий газ и тормоз не обязан значть что где? его задача сесть и поехать так? а учитцо неафиг ?
<trancecore> test
<ubuntuhelp> trancecore, Понг.
<vdrandom> moze, вот как ты описываешь, с виндой тоже не получится лол
<artus> moze, вобщем заканчивай нести бред, офтоп причем без смысла
<trancecore> ììì... à ïîäñêàæèòå ÷òî âûïîëíÿåò êîìàíäà routef
<ubuntuhelp> trancecore! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<sharikoff> artus: водитель-работает юзер-отдыхает
<sharikoff> зачем ему лишний гемор
<moze> artus, ну может и бред но всетаки вопросы по оптимизации любимой мною убунты, если не в кайф спор прекращу но всетаки есть о чем подумать!
<[Raiden]> виндовс реально проще и больше работает там сразу. С этим спорить бесполезно. А линукс можно только принять таким как есть и допиливать под себя \ иногда менять железо.
<sharikoff> угу
<[Raiden]> и в общем ждат ьчто вот уже завтра будет всё лучше тоже не стоит
<sharikoff> для тех кому нравится
<artus> moze, оптизизировать оптимизируй, ток того, не ставь больше никому бубунту )
<Nor8> moze: Пока не научишься сам )))
<User406[web]> эмм... подскажите а что делает команда routef ?
<moze> artus, ну у мну может быть призвание нести добро людям! ))
<[Raiden]> User406[web]: в ман загляни, там по заголовку ясно всё.
<moze> Nor8, признаюсь я пользователь убунты всего пару месяцев, да я нуб но всетаки некоторые проблемы решаю сам! А то что я спрашиваю в данном канале это исключительно ради общения, и получения дополнительной информации от опытных пользователей! Вобщем не гру
<moze> би епт!
<User406[web]> вот че забыл так это в ман глянуть и зашел на виндавз погуглить, и  ненагуглил )
<sharikoff> moze: восстание? бунт?
<artus> ога, пользователь бубунты пару месяцев и уже призвание ее совать всем в округе, я ж говорю модно )
<Nor8> moze:Ктож тебе грубит? Или одичал совсем?
<artus> Nor8, у него ферма не работает) он звереет от этого )
<moze> artus, ну а ты как бы поступил на моем месте? Купил бы винду?
<Nor8> artus: )))
<umren> moze: ставь Mint.
<umren> moze: я паре человек ставил, больше от них ничего не слышал :D
<sharikoff> ну не совсем купил бы... =))
<pandemic> я бы сказал что в виндоус и линукс (не являюсь фанатичным пользователем ни одной из систем) я сталкиваюсь с одинаковым количеством проблем, просто проблемы эти разные, и на виндоус решение-всегда на слуху, на линуксе же-нет, и это проблема популярност
<umren> !utf-8 | pandemic
<ubuntuhelp> pandemic: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<moze> umren,  живые? ))
<umren> не знаю, но проблем с ОС у них нет.
<vdrandom> !255| pandemic
<ubuntuhelp> pandemic: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<artus> sharikoff, ты себе бубунту поставил уже? )))
<vdrandom> umren, у него с кодировкой всё ок, а  вот с количеством символов - нет :)
<pandemic> в конфиге utf стоит, нет?
<sharikoff> artus: нет
<moze> artus, мне просто не понятны притензии что я ставлю насильно убунту!
<sharikoff> moze: да ставь емае
<umren> moze: так и надо. Ставь убунту всем.
<pandemic> я бы сказал что в виндоус и линукс (не являюсь фанатичным пользователем ни одной из систем) я сталкиваюсь с одинаковым количеством проблем,
<sharikoff> тока будешь в ответе за тех кому поставил
<umren> тока лучше Mint - там все изкаропки
<pandemic> просто проблемы эти разные, и на виндоус решение-всегда на слуху, на линуксе же-нет, и это проблема популярности,нежели стабильности
<artus> moze, ну так если ты ее ставиш, то броблемы должен сам решать а не тут плакатцо )
<umren> когда мне говорят "переставь винду" я говорю что это незаконно. Могу поставить убунту :D
<vdrandom> ubuntu is an african word meaning "I can't configure Slackware"
<vdrandom> вспомнилось
<vdrandom> :)
<Nor8> )))
<artus> pandemic, чего, решения проблем на линукс нигде нет? тебя гугл за что забанил?
<umren> редко, когда решения проблемы под линукс в гугле нету.. это чаще связанно с багами софта :) особенно если это новые баги
<artus> vdrandom, Debian :)
<vdrandom> artus, мне именно про слаку попадалось
<moze> artus, да я не плакаюсь! )) Я про то что теже проблемы в вин 7 к примеру не ввозникают, может надо напрячся пользователям и разработчикам убунты чтобы это все решить!
<pandemic> artus: конечно есть, повторяю-единственное преимущество виндоус есть-что решение на слуху-но каждый желающий сможет найти его
<vdrandom> pandemic, нет, не единственное :)
 * vdrandom враз потолстел лол
<artus> moze, а может напряч моск и почитать про то с чем проблемы? ))
<Nor8> pandemic: Бред, поддержка у винды просто ерунда по сравнением с Убунту
<vdrandom> слишком много подробных инструкций, ящитаю
<vdrandom> привыкают думать спинным мозгом
<pandemic> vdrandom: Я думал ubuntu значит: Я не хочу удовлетворять себя сам в Slackware :) хотя, знаю что там уже всё изменилось к лучшему,но до сих пор не верится
<pandemic> vdrandom: да что ж такое-я говорил о массе, о большинстве...
<artus> pandemic, все решение на венду ее переустановить, переустановтить дрова, крякнуть, крякнуть другим кряком, пропатцить непонятно чем, и так по кругу
<pandemic> artus: вот-вот, на слуху всё :) но идиотизм конечно
<Nor8> artus: +1 )))
<moze> artus, повторюсь, я то проблему решу! А как с другими пользователями, тут уже о продвижении массовости ОС... лан холиваром попахивает, закроим тему!
<vdrandom> зачем закрывать?
<vdrandom> холивары - это православно
<artus> moze, да какое нафиг продвижение в твоем случае если ты сам еще в ней как курица в апельсинах
<vdrandom> да ладна тебе
<vdrandom> он же убунтовод
<vdrandom> звучит гордо!
<artus> безпроблемное продвижение это когда человек вообще первый раз увидел комп и на нем стоит линукс
<moze> Ну ладно гнобите меня, я пока в магаз сгоняю!
<vdrandom> pandemic, а слака клёвая, зря ты про неё так.
<moze> Просто все такие умные, а не думаете что у других другие интересы не только в том чтобы копашиться в ос?
<vdrandom> руки об неё выпрямлять - торт.
<vdrandom> смотрите, у него баттхёрт
<artus> хе
<pandemic> я думаю что линукс до сих пор-это продукт, который подходит определённой группе людей, я рад что к этой группе принадлежу, но о массовости говорить не приходится, ну это если забыть про андроид
<[Raiden]> moze: а кто кого тянет. Сами сюда приходите.
<[Raiden]> копошиться в ос
<artus> pandemic, юный падаван?
<vdrandom> pandemic, массовость компьютеров - плохое, негодное явление. К сожалению, до уровня стиральной машинки "нажал и заработало" компьютеры привела только компания имени джобса. Да и то я в этом сомневаюсь.
<pandemic> artus: юнинг?
<pandemic> :)
<vdrandom> как я вбросил
<vdrandom> аж даже сам впечатлился
<moze> лан буду позже, продолжим! )
<Nor8> vdrandom: Еще бы смысл был бы какой в этом вбросе, было бы вооще отлично )))))
<artus> pandemic, это, того, линукс это инструмент) всего лиш) а не древний артефакт причащают к которому избраных)
 * sharikoff между прочим согласен с moze
<vdrandom> Nor8, да
<sharikoff> и с pandemic
<pandemic> artus: я говорил о группах как о признаке классификации, а не о почётном статусе
<sharikoff> хочешь сделать массовую ось -сделай ее как можно позрачнее для юзера
<artus> pandemic, причем здесь класификация?
<Nor8>  А не посадить ли нам ферму, господа? :-D А то что то сучно стало!
<escsun_> Привет всем
<Nor8> скучно* :-D
<Nor8> ку
<vdrandom> посади
<vdrandom> а я работать пошёл
<artus> sharikoff, вот только ненадо говорить что офтопик прозрачен для пользования
<artus> а массовей дальше некуда
<pandemic> artus: к тому что пользователей линукс можно объединить по нескольким признакам, пользователей виндоус в массе-достаточно сложно
<sharikoff> artus: гораздо прозрачнее это факт
<artus> sharikoff, да ну ниифига
<sharikoff> да ну нифига - это не доказательство =)
<artus> sharikoff, берем 2 диска, и человека отродясь не пользовавшогося компом, накатываем на 2 машины мсдн венду на вторую бубунту, в стоке ) тобеш так как есть ) без драйверов и остального) вот берут меня сомнения что в конечном счете
<artus> человек останетцо сидеть за вендой )
<artus> на которой все развлечение пасьянс) ито его найти надо )
<pandemic> artus: но там скучные обои
<sharikoff> я незнаю таких
<sharikoff> отродясь не видевших комп
<artus> sharikoff, и да, знаю людей которые изначально осваивали линукс, федору) дык не смог человек с форточками работать , вообще, куча лишних телодвижений и непонятных действий без логики
<sharikoff> зато мп3 сразу поет
<sharikoff> и кино показывает
<Escsun> artus, ага, а человек на винде не сможет даже в инет зайти что бы скачать дрова))
<artus> кто?
<artus> sharikoff, мсдновский образ венды вообще нифига ничего не играет и не поет
<pandemic> sharikoff: ну, ubuntu Тоже-при установке можно галочку поставить чтоб скачало-ИМХО-отличная идея разработчиков для новичков
<Corsair> как заменить логотип ubuntu на логотип debian, который отображается при старте gdm?
<artus> поставить дебиан
<[Raiden]> было несколько гуи для смены тем
<[Raiden]> название не помню
<artus> вобщето штатный настройщик уеет
<[Raiden]> как руками тоже найти не сложно по change plymouth themes
<[Raiden]> а штатный это какой
<artus> там в адинистрировании всего то полтора 10ка кнопачек
<artus> там где гдм настраивается
<[Raiden]> я не помню такого по умолч
<artus> выбор темы при загрузке
<[Raiden]> ты наверное что-то с дебианом попутал или сам понаставил
<artus> неее
<artus> штатная тулза
<artus> sudo gdmsetup )
<artus> локальный вход и там темы
<total__> добрый вечер
<[Raiden]> а.. у меня он от гнома3 , может поэтому туплю
<Corsair> нет нет нет, я говорю не о plymouth themes, а именно о самом логотипе, при старте gdm!!!
<Corsair> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=130395.0
<artus> Corsair, http://itmages.ru/image/view/212054/7f809a93
<Imyap> gdfgd
<Imyap> Çäðàâñòâóéòå. Ó ìåíÿ ñåé÷àñ âèíäîâñ XP è îò íåãî ôàéëû ñ ñåàíñàìè åñòü.  îïåðå äëÿ ubuntu ýòè ôàéëû ñåàíñîâ îòêðîþòñÿ? àáñîëþòíî òàê æå, êàê è â îïåðå äëÿ âèíäîâñ ÕÐ?
<ubuntuhelp> Imyap! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Corsair> artus, ну хоть так, как оно называется?
<artus> я ж выше сказал уже )
<total__> возможно ubuntu tweak
<Imyap_> Здравствуйте. У меня сейчас виндовс XP и от него файлы с сеансами есть. В опере для ubuntu эти файлы сеансов откроются? абсолютно так же, как и в опере для виндовс ХР?
<[Raiden]> artus: в убунте нет такого диалога
<[Raiden]> и гдм видимо новее
<artus> хм, точно
<[Raiden]> иконка кажется берется отсюда
<[Raiden]> /usr/share/icons/LoginIcons/apps/64/computer.svg
<Corsair> да!!!
<Corsair> [Raiden], спасибо!
<copyerfiled> всем привет, слушайте, а существуют вобще беспроводные блюзуб мышки использующие встоенный бт адаптор ноута??
<shenmue> Imyap_ а что тебе мешает самому проверить?
<total__> вроде да
<total__> но вроде они в комплекте всегда с адаптером идут
<shenmue> без дров врядли
<copyerfiled> просто их адаптеры иногда большего размера и вообще занимают и без того ценное гнездо
<copyerfiled> вто време когда бт включен в холостую
<artus> угу
<shenmue> вообще как юсб hid устройство должно
<copyerfiled> если они есть как их в магазине опознать?
<shenmue> никак. надо нагуглить
<copyerfiled> гуглилку уже сломал :(
<artus> брать синезуб мыщшу а не радио)
<shenmue> сигналы с мышки идут в ее адапптер который компу сообщает что это мышка
<shenmue> по идее ос даже не знает что мышь безпроводная. для нее это обычная юсб
<Imyap> ïâàï
<Imyap> ïàâïâ\
<Imyap> àðâ
<ubuntuhelp> Imyap! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Imyap> àðà àð
<ubuntuhelp> Imyap! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> @kick Imyap иди почини кодировку
<shenmue> хм... если у него не та кодировка то как он увидет сообщение? =)
<artus> shenmue, точно, надо было カワイヌイ UTF-8! говорить )
<[Raiden]> гдм кстати эти новый давно уже, но морда и не думает функционал старого повторять.
<[Raiden]> народ твикалки на питоне пишет
<artus> и спрашивается нафига его меняли
<[Raiden]> фиг знает, гномеры навверное решили что для рядового юзера много настроек.
<Escsun> [Raiden], а что он был сильно настраиваемый раньше?
<[Raiden]> Escsun: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0615/h_1308151265_7f809a939a.jpeg
<Escsun> [Raiden], ну это понятно
<artus> а щас вообще 2 галочки и 2 кнопачки )
<Escsun> оО?
<Escsun> artus, и все?))
<artus> угу)))
<Escsun> artus, а че там ?)))
<artus> сам с дуру глянул и офигел)
<Escsun> artus, и что там есть в тех настройках ?)
<artus> Escsun, http://itmages.ru/image/view/212064/419e1223
<Escsun> artus, ну хоть что то))
<Escsun> artus, но этих настроек мало
<artus> ога, прям хоть что то )
<artus> мягко говоря их там нет совсем )
<[Raiden]> гномеры наверное будут первые в мире сделавшие иифейс из 1 кнопки: сделать всё п-дато
<Escsun> artus, многие интересные вещи упущены ...
<[Raiden]> но она не сработает и надо буде лезть вв дконф
<[Raiden]> )
<Escsun> [Raiden], да что то мне не нравиться как развивается ни гном3 ни юнити ...
<Escsun> [Raiden], и gtk3 туда же
<[Raiden]> http://rnd.cnews.ru/natur_science/news/line/index_science.shtml?2011/06/15/443934
<kiro> есть кто?
<artus> !ask | kiro
<ubuntuhelp> kiro: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<kiro> Немогу настроить строку приглашения bash в ubuntu 10.04 ниодин ман написаный в инете не помогает. там с расположенимем файлов неясно везде описано
<kiro> у меня нету файла .bashrc
<kiro> есть только bash.bashrc
<artus> создай )
<kiro> он пустой
<kiro> чем его заполнить
<artus> да чем хочеш ) забей в гугл .bashrc и бери который нравитцо
<skai> /etc/skel/.bashrc
<[Raiden]> сделай cp  /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/ и потом
<skai> ну чему вас в ваших пту учат вообще
<[Raiden]> опоздал )
<artus> если человеку ниодин ман в инете не помогает то как бе cp  /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/ ему мало поможет)
<kiro> щас погуглю .bashrc чет сам файл погуглить недодумался
<kiro> да в инете просто маны кривые
<kiro> пишут все на половину
<kiro> и считают что класно написали
<artus> kiro, ты не повериш) но в большинстве там достаточно )
<kiro> это если ты уже что-то знаешь
<kiro> а если нет то от имхололов толку маловато ващета
<kiro> вот думал мож в чате сидят не такие
<Escsun> kiro, http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/a15124.html
<[Raiden]> сча принято с блогов получать знания + твиторы с ффорумами. А после хорошей книжки какие-то базовые знания появятся, я думаю
<Escsun> kiro, что тут не ясного ?
<[Raiden]> *получают
<Escsun> kiro, здесь тупо база
<kiro> 28-Escsun- спс да погляжу че там есть. мож поможет
<Escsun> kiro, да и в инете полно инфы больше чем в книгах ...
<kiro> гугл пролистал весь до 8й странице. дальше прост уже не втему
<[Raiden]> в убунте кстати уже есть цвветной промпт, надо только раскоментить #force_color_prompt=yes
<kiro> мне не цвет надо а вид приглашения сменить
<kiro> ну вобщем цвет тож не сменится пока я там с файломи не разберусь :)
<Escsun> kiro, а что с видом не так ?)
<kiro> ну надо убрать \w
<kiro> ну и \u \h заодно
<Escsun> Oo
<[Raiden]> правь тогда
<[Raiden]> else
<[Raiden]>     PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$ '
<kiro> на дебиане все делал а тут чета както не срабатывает
<kiro> вот эта строка и не дает результата
<kiro> правлю ее а толку нету
<ftk> вид приглашения это whoami@host:~$  ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ыд
<inkvizitor68sl> ды
<kiro> и даже копровал ее дну во вновь созданый .bashrc тож не помогает
<kiro> вобщем тока $ надо оставить
<ftk> в csh и в баше тоже вроде можно переменную какуюто поменять
<kiro> так гораздо удобней
<kiro> я % ставил в дебиан
<kiro> тут временная тоже срабатывает
<[Raiden]> закоментируй всю строку , ниже добавь PS1='\$ '
<kiro> делал
<[Raiden]> % в zsh
<kiro> не помогает
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/212071/65c2e792
<artus> ))
<kiro> даже sudo не могу убить :)
<kiro> в сервере убивается а тут чета бессмертное sudо какоето
<[Raiden]> kiro: значит у тебя уже цветной ввод раскоменчен?  или ты после правки новый шелл не запустил
<kiro> цвет уже есть мне не цвет важен
<inkvizitor68sl> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<kiro> я даже релоги делал
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> я забыл как пользоваться финчем
<[Raiden]> kiro: если цвет есть, тебе надо править строку не после else
<[Raiden]> а до
<kiro> до чего?
<[Raiden]> до слова else
<[Raiden]> PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ '
<[Raiden]> эту
<stasdizzi> ubuntu 10.10, nautilus elementary, выкидывает при просмотре ftp и smb
<stasdizzi> как полечить?
<kiro> дело втом что оно в текстовом файле само сохраняется но в действие не вступает
<kiro> тут с файлом скорее всего не разбериха
<artus> kiro, дык перезапусти терминал)
<kiro> пропиши полностью путь к файлу о котором речь ведешь
<kiro> даже тачку перезапускал :)))
<artus> kiro, alias recfg='. ~/.bashrc'  Перечитать настройки )) чтоб применить в текущем терминале изменения )
<[Raiden]> kiro: ты .bashrc скопировал в хомпапку?
<kiro> нет
<Escsun> kiro, и ты хочешь что бы оно работало?!)))
<kiro> щас скопирую
<[Raiden]> kiro: а читать умеешь?
<[Raiden]> [20:01:48] [[Raiden]]сделай cp  /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/
<kiro> я в инете как-то находил норм мануал. но щас чета не могу найти
<Escsun> kiro, плохой мануал знач был
<Escsun> раз таких элементарных вещей не сделал)
<[Raiden]> 20 мин бесполезного флуда )
<user__> привет всем.  подскажите плиз как там влезть ф файл конфигурации сетевыхз интерфейсов и все сбросить?
<user__> у меня опять с днс похоже та же трабла.  по айпишнику соединение есть а по хттп нет
<[Raiden]> user__: /etc/network/interfaces ?
<artus> user__,  /etc/resolv.conf
<artus> пропиши туда 8.8.8.8
<user__> причем.раньше бажило _только_ если подключен комп которому раздавал инет. а щас даже с отключенным тем компом та же фигня
<artus> а нефиг пользоватся нетворк манагером )
<kiro> вобщем флуд не так и бесполезен был. спомощью ваших пинков докотился я доистины :)
<kiro> спасиба ребята
<user__> дак я щас изза этого в винде
<[Raiden]> пж
<user__>  убунта пригодна на данный момент уже три дня лишь для игр =))
<user__> какие еще будут советы? ибо щас все это в текстовый файл и ребут..а там спросить не у кого=)  бо чатзила не будет тоже рабоатть
<artus> user__, какие нафиг советы если пинги идут в мир а днсы не отвечают )
<[Raiden]> nameserver  8.8.8.8 впринципе вариант
<user__> я говорю возмножн. ибо на компе которому раздаю - все нормально=))
<artus> ну потому что у него прописаны днсы) у тебя нет)
<user__> проблемы с раздающим.т.е с основным
<artus> а все почему? потому что нм имеет свойство лезть куда его не просят)
<user__> дык где ж тут прописать днсы если все автонастройкой делается по pppoeconf
<artus> а все там же и прописывать
<[Raiden]> ух
<user__> что нм редкостное уг это я  знаю с самого начала.посему приходилось юзать xnetcardconfig
<[Raiden]> если настраиваешь pppoeconf , и хочешь руками указывать днс, надо не забыть не включать опци usepeerdns , или нарыть её потом в /etc/ppp и закоментить
<[Raiden]> а   куда прописать днс уже сказали
<[Raiden]> наболтался на неделю )
<user__> пошел в ребут
<user__> спасибо.может чтото выйдет=)
<[Raiden]> у мну через нм ок
<Guest47245> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> Guest47245! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Guest47245> vsem privet
<Guest47245> posovetyite please programmu dlya zapisi diskov i ih kopirovaniya
<artus> Guest47245, транслит запрещен
<ftk> k3b
<Guest47245> ftk spasibo
<uzer_> а может НМ прибить вообще?
<Guest47245> proshu proscheniya za translit
<artus> @kick Guest47245 не доходит чтоль?
<artus> uzer_, это сразу делать надо )
<uzer_> ну никогда не подно.это и щас можносделать. просто тупо деинсталировать его чтоли?
<[Raiden]> uzer_: я бы даже сказал рекомендуется, если ты решил альтернативу использовать, т.к. могут быть ньюансы. при использовании НМ в /etc/network/interfaces должно быть только lo
<uzer_> просто у меня 3 сетевухи. одна инет.а на две других подцеплено еще два компа.и они в разных подсетях
<uzer_>  и на оба тоже надо раздавать.  изза этого и столько гемора.пока просто юзал все на оном компе и проблем не було
<artus> избитая фраза ) купи роутер)
<uzer_> вот я щас ручками влез в eth0 через [netcsrdconfig и там 8.8.8.8 прописал и заработало
<uzer_> свич был.сдох=))
<uzer_>  покупать такой же..хз врядли найду.а новое уг имхо бестолку
<uzer_> а разные днсы на разных компах елси -несмертельно?
<uzer_> чтоб просто еще и в них не оезть ничего не перенастраивать
<[Raiden]> иногда лучше всетаки разобраться, чем постоянно возиться с вбиванием одног ои тогоже в гуиморды   ...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Но по ходу это не тот случай
 * [Raiden] поворчал
<sharikoff> uzer_: записывай
<sharikoff> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<sharikoff> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o <сетевуха смотрящая в инет>-j MASQUERADE
<sharikoff> ппц
<Escsun> sharikoff, а дальше ппц)
<sharikoff> на клиентах шлюзами указываешь свой комп
<sharikoff> это если быстро
<sharikoff> если чуть помедленнее то пишешь эти 2 команды в рц локал
<total__> еще раз добрый вечер
<sharikoff> если правильно то правишь sysctrl.conf
<sharikoff> и делаешь iptables-save
<Escsun> sharikoff, а ты уверен что он прочитал ?))
<total__> как в убунту оптимизировать работу многоядерного процессора, где ни искал, везде только для загрузки
<Escsun> total__, в ядре
<total__> подскажите плиз
<sharikoff> Escsun: пофик =))
<total__> но как7
<Escsun> total__, собрать нормально)
<Escsun> как же еще
<Escsun> total__, а еще софт надо оптимизировать под процессор, но это уже не убунту)
<total__> а больше я так понимаю ни как
<total__> спс Escsun
<Escsun> total__, но с ядром можно напортачить очень и очень хорошо так что подумай )
<Escsun> total__, даже те кто собирал ядро много раз все равно проблемы находились ..
<total__> я пока что не собираюсь собирать ядро
<User422[web]> вчем отличие DVD версии Ubuntu от CD
<User422[web]> вот в яндексе двд дистрибутивы ubuntu servt notebook итд а DVD с торента ubuntu.com тока однп
<User422[web]> типа тама сразу все?
<DenSpirit> нашел в интернете команду для выключения компьютера без пароля администратора.вот она dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Hal /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.Shutdown
<DenSpirit> при попытке запустить команду в терминале Ubuntu 11.04 она ругается на непрописанность org.freedesktop.Hal
<DenSpirit> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.Hal was not provided by any .service files
<DenSpirit> как называется аналогичная строчка для 11.04&
<DenSpirit> ?
<Escsun> DenSpirit, у тебя проблема с notification-daemon
<Escsun> DenSpirit, поставь старее версию или вообще notify-osd
<DenSpirit> она не установлена была похоже
<DenSpirit> ставлю
<Resager> Блин.. вот это краш... а всего-то кильнул процесс GIMP зависший.. :(
<Resager> ни одна система не может похвастаться отсутствием крашей ((
<Escsun> Resager, за это я ненавижу DE )
<Escsun> предпочитаю WM)
<Resager> в WM не всё на 100% работает
<Escsun> Resager, что же там не работает то?))
<Escsun> Resager, компиз он не нужен ))
<Resager> самый простйо пример, у меня на WM винды не рабил вебмани кипер
<Escsun> Resager, омг ты знаешь что такое DE и WM ?)
<Resager> более чем уверен что найдутся софтины, которые также не будут робить
<Resager> 'v// v, z gthtgenfk
<Escsun> Resager, ничего ты не знаешь)
<Resager> я перепутал)
<Resager> с Virtual Box))) прям хз почему)
<Escsun> Resager, путать не хорошо)
<Escsun> wm != vm))
<Resager> да я в шоке сейчас
<Resager> краш такой... просто неоткуда
<Escsun> Resager, за это я не люблю тяжелые оболочки
<Resager> я сомневаюсь что дело только в оболочке
<Escsun> Resager, ну хз хз у меня вмы не падают ...
<Resager> мб железо моё старое. или же дрова кривые)
<Escsun> Resager, не
<Escsun> Resager, железо не причем
<Resager> как не!
<Escsun> Resager, уж поверь)
<Resager> Из-за железа же краши могут быть
<Escsun> Resager, не стоит винить железо
<Resager> ну... я как вариант
<Escsun> Resager, плохой вариант)
<Escsun> Resager, зная какие сейчас ДЕ самое норм на мой взгляд из всех кде хотя я его люто ненавижу
<Resager> кстати в рузультате краша меня выкинуло из учётки, то есть заново в юзера входить.. но сначала консолька высветилась, успел сфотать, мб чтонибудь вам интересног оскажет)
<Escsun> Resager, ну не считая гнома2
<Resager> у меня гном2
<Escsun> Resager, да можешь не показывать ..
<Escsun> у гнома2 свои косяки были
<Escsun> и так они и остались
<Resager> а сейчас перешли на Юнити, и появились куча новых)(
<Escsun> хотя гном2 по  сравнению с тем что новое
<Escsun> небо и земля)
<Resager> лол, ну конечно
<Resager> я вообще за стабильное старое
<Escsun> Resager, http://itmages.ru/image/view/206333/d45d825b
<Resager> не люблю новые версии софтин... и кста
<Escsun> Resager, мой вмчик ))
<Escsun> Resager, ну новые версии софтин не всегда -
<Escsun> Resager, во многих случаях плюс так как старые баги, ошибки исправлены
<Resager> Escsun: ммм.. как приятно глазу и вроди бы не скудный интерфейс)
<Resager> на столе фон - картинка или однородный цвет, которым мне кажется рябью?)
<Escsun> Resager, это обоина
<Escsun> Resager, и цвет не совсем однородный
<Resager> у меня зрение плохое)
<Escsun> Resager, рябь небольшая добавлена специально с помощью плагина в гимпе
<Resager> аа
<Resager> что за вм?
<Escsun> Resager, pekwm
<Resager> ээ, не слышал
<Escsun> Resager, я о нем тоже не слышал ...
<Escsun> Resager, случайно увидел скрины
<Escsun> Resager, попробовал сначала местами было не удобно
<Escsun> Resager, но когда настроил он стал очень удобным ...
<Escsun> Resager, там просто богатый выбор настроек и многие из них изначально отключены ...
<Resager> ну к нейдобности можно привыкнуть, гдавное функционал. мне вот по работе с таким разным софтом приходится дружить
<Resager> и кста, я смотрю у тебя это на ноуте. там есть смысл задуматься о том, чтобыресурсы беречь)
<Escsun> Resager, это плюс так как дают выбор пользователю как работать с оболочкой
<Escsun> Resager, не знаю я никогда не берегу ресурсы
<Resager> ммм.. люблю когда всё в твоих руках, а не решают за тебя
<Escsun> Resager, я просто люблю удобную оболочку
<Escsun> Resager, я видел у чела 8 ядерник с 16 гб озу и он использует awesome ему он нравиться, он к нему привык
<Resager> попробую в свободное время)) хм.. а есть возможность твою настроенную в ISO и заюзать мне?
<Escsun> Resager, нет
<Resager> пичаль
<Escsun> Resager, у меня не убунту даже
<Resager> да пофиг
<Escsun> Resager, но pekwm легко поставить
<Escsun> Resager, он весит 1 мб )
<Resager> О_о
<Escsun> чуть больше
<Escsun> Resager, а софт я сам выбираю какой мне нравиться
<Resager> да поставить одно. настроить, надо же кучу доков скурить)
<Escsun> Resager, зачем?
<Escsun> Resager, он предельно понятный
<Resager> хм..
<Escsun> Resager, хотя я частично читал некоторую инфу
<Escsun> и то там инфы той
<Escsun> на 2 листа ..
<Escsun> хотя ее там на листов 50-60 ))
<Resager> ну поюзаю, тогда посмотрим, смогу ли привыкнуть)
<Resager> а на каком дистре у тебя?
<Escsun> Resager, арч
<Resager> омг
<Escsun> Resager, м?
<Resager> там же всё в сырцах надо?
<Escsun> почему ты так думаешь?))
<Escsun> нет там pkg.tar.gz/xz
<Resager> хм...
<Escsun> это бинарный формат
<Resager> бинарники....
<Escsun> но возможность сборки из исходника настолько легкие
<Escsun> что я даже не думаю как их собирать )
<Resager> )))))))
<Resager> как это)
<Escsun> Resager, на автомате
<Escsun> Resager, мне создать pkgbuild написать по своему шаблону за пару мин и собрать 1-й командой сделать бинарник
<Escsun> Resager, дальше поставить и все ...
<Resager> кста, для вывода статистики (проц %, память, нетворк и т.д.) у тебя сверху это доп ставить софт?
<Escsun> Resager, это conky ))
<Resager> ааа))
<Escsun> Resager, просто он у меня тоже по строгому стилю
<Escsun> Resager, нету там всякого хлама
<Lorgus> ноут уронил... =0(((( но живучий оказался.... =0)))
<Escsun> Lorgus, что-то у тебя в последнее время все падает )
<Lorgus> ну так тесно
<Resager> ну я в свой тоже вывел то что у тебя + процент свободного места на дисках и топ нагрузки проца процессом,.. оч помогает в работе
<Resager> Lorgus: дома тесно?
<Lorgus> гы гы дома
<Escsun> Resager, мне сейчас просто страшно смотреть скриншоты других людей ...
<Lorgus> не... не дома.... будка 2.5 на 6 метроFF
<Escsun> Resager, раньше было на что посмотреть, сейчас нет
<Escsun> Resager, редкость кто остался из старой школы ..
<Escsun> Resager, чем страшно они однообразные до ужасов, а с водом юнити и гном3 вообще ничего не слепить ...
<Resager> Escsun: ну так)) нынче железо другое, принято его юзать.. и популярно графический замудрёный интерфейс)
<Escsun> Resager, поменял обоину, иконки и вуаля на что смотреть
<Resager> я так вообще жил бы в консоли, если бы не работа с графикой
<Escsun> Resager, или на эти conky на пол экрана
<Resager> Escsun: была бы ещё возможность лепиь
<Escsun> где 90 % там инфы вообще не нужно
<Resager> блин... ну вот у меня на пол экрана, вся инфа нужна, ща дам скрин.. ну реальн овсю инфу юзаю с него
<Escsun> Resager, нет ну я не спорю что и такое быть может)
<Resager> дык надо скрин или нет)
<Escsun> Resager, ну давай))
<Escsun> Resager, если честно, если захочешь попробовать wm начни лучше с openbox у него инфы больше на русском ...
<Escsun> Resager, да и 2 утилиты obconf и obmenu
<Resager> окей) на виртуалке поиграюсь
<Resager> http://itmages.ru/image/view/212143/a3685ba5
<Escsun> Resager, он простой как пробка в настройки ..
<Resager> ))))
<Escsun> Resager, честно я бы вырезал половину из всего этого)
<Resager> ну у меня часто проц какойнибудь жрать начинает проц или память, убиваю, или закрываю
<Escsun> Resager, и более сделал бы компактным
<Resager> а винты вывожу чтобы знать куда положить )
<Escsun> Resager, ну это я тоже люблю )
<Escsun> Resager, смотреть как память на / меняется ))
<Resager> дада
<Escsun> Resager, да и смотреть сколько у меня осталось гб на данные
<Escsun> Resager, правда там 1 % != 1 гб )
<Resager> кста всё никак не запилю вместо полоски график для оперативы.. лень лезть в конфиг
<Resager> О_о
<Resager> ого
<Escsun> Resager, там что то вроде 1.37 гб на 1 %)
<Escsun> Resager, да нетбук старый 2.5 года )
<Resager> "правда там 1 % != 1 гб )" - это ты про... оперативу?
<Resager> аа
<Escsun> Resager, а оперативки всего 1 гб
<Escsun> Resager, я ее редко на половину забиваю
<Escsun> Resager, мне нечем ...
<Resager> О_о
<Escsun> Resager, вот тока когда начинаю злостно собирать софт доходит до 50-65 %
<Escsun> Resager, а так выше не бывает
<Escsun> Resager, свап для спящего режима больше он не для чего не годен
<Escsun> Resager, причем спящий режим еще ни разу не подвел за все времена
<Resager> я спящий режим не юзал года 3.. да и уже как комп не выключаю ни на ночь, ни когда уезжаю.. но етому есть причина
<Resager> а ещё я юзаю гугл хром)))  Он съедает о 1.5 гига)) единственная причина его юзаьб - каждому сайту по процессу
<Escsun> Resager, чет много)
<Resager> ну...
<Escsun> Resager, он у меня самый жрущий процесс но не столько )
<Resager> есть просто сайты которые начинают жрать  проц. и фиг знаешь какаой из 30 вкладок)
<Resager> ну.. сейчас открыто 65 вкладок)))) я понимаю что я извращенец)
<Escsun> Resager, у меня вкладок иногда стока что маленькие, маленькие кубики ))
<Resager> ну сейчас у меня так)
<Escsun> Resager, что может быть причиной ?
<Escsun> Resager, flash block поставь
<Resager> чо ето?
<Escsun> какая то флешка может зависнуть и она потянет за собой весь браузер ..
<Resager> дада.. флэшка
<Escsun> по этому флеш отключен на всех сайтах
<Resager> в гугле флээш отдельный процесс, я его по 10 раз на дню грхаю
<Escsun> Resager, кроме тех что нужен
<Resager> х
<Resager> хм
<Escsun> Resager, ни разу не грохаю флеш))
<Escsun> Resager, там есть исключение каким сайтам можно флеш ...
<Escsun> Resager, всем остальным скажи пока))
<Escsun> Resager, да и легко включить на сайте если надо всего 3 кнопки и флеш загрузиться на сайте ..
<Resager> причина тому (про невыключение компа), что стал долго включаться. боюсь что на матери что-то... дольше и дольше траблы.. но ето если он остыл (часа 2 невключенный был).
<Resager> в гугл хрооме помоему нет индивидуальной настройки флэш для сайтов же)
<Resager> *для вкладок
<Escsun> Resager, почему нет есть
<Resager> лол)) как я не заметил))) поисчу
<Escsun> Resager, много полезных плагинов, о которых ты даже не знаешь )
<Resager> которые отдельно устанавилваются?
<Escsun> Resager, да они весят несколько кб)
<Resager> ну дык их нада искать и ставить)
<Escsun> Resager, я вот сделал плагин себе что бы на всех сайтах был 1 шрифт
<Resager> О_о
<Escsun> Resager, надоел зоопарк из всех каких только  можно шрифтов
<Resager> хм)
<Escsun> Resager, иногда хорошие шрифты ставят на сайт
<Escsun> а иногда поганые
<Resager> хм... не встречал сильно напрягающего
<Escsun> Resager, и когда ты читаешь инфу больше часа хорошим, а потом поганый шрифт читать невозможно
<Resager> ну это то да)
<Escsun> Resager, в целом они то все неплохие, но мне не нравиться ...
<Resager> ну у каждого своё)
<Resager> меня тож некоторое раздражает, что привычн овсем
<inkvizitor68sl> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Resager> хм.. дык это пинг от бота до гугла
<Resager> какой толк от такого пинга?
<Resager> [01:29:01] <@Resager> .ping
<Resager> [01:29:08] <~SCV> Resager: Ответ на пинг получен от тебя за 3,867 секунд.
<Resager> вот это я понимаю, полезный скрипт у бота
<Fedya> Подскажите, скачал CD Ubuntu 11.04 amd 64, но установить на ноутбук Samsung  с  процессором i5 не смог. В чем может быть ошибка
<Escsun> Resager, а эт не скрипт)
<Resager> эээа что?
<Resager> в irc и не скрипт))
<Resager> на тикле же скорее всего)
<Escsun> Resager, это база
<Escsun> Resager, если б скрипт был ...
<Resager> аа.
<Nor8> Fedya: Что пишет?
<Fedya> НЕ чего не пишет виснет и все
<Fedya> Nor8: НЕ чего не пишет виснет и все
<Nor8> Fedya: Диск проверь
<Fedya> Nor8: Да, ошибок нет. Пробовал из-под Windows ставить, тоже виснит
<Fedya> Nor8: Поставил на эту же машину Ubuntu 10.10 i386 , после обнавления до 11.04 не  хотел грузится на новом ядре
<Nor8> Fedya: Есть версия, что твой ноут совсем не совместим с Убунту
<Nor8> Fedya: Ну или с флэшки попробуй запустить
<User625[web]> добрый вечер всем, подскажите пожалуйста как мне указать в remastersys все папки в /home/USERNAME кроме .config, использование [!.config] не привело к результату, я только новичок, поэтому просьба не судите строго))
<Fedya> Nor8: ноут совместим на старом ядре грузится
<inkvizitor68sl> никто не знает команды, которая устанавливает заголовок терминала?
<Nor8> Fedya: Ну значит должен и на новом загрузиться, пробуй с флэшки
<Fedya> Nor8: висит, у меня подозрения на видео режим. Как загрузится с VGA
<Nor8>  Fedya: Выьрать табом режим загрузки
<Nor8> выбрать*
<Nor8> Там есть режим совместимости
<Fedya> Nor8: в режимах есть три варианта ядра, три рековер к ним, проверка памяти. Что выбрать для VGA
<Nor8>  Fedya: С чиди грузись и там выбирай
<Nor8> сиди*
<Fedya> Nor8: В сиди есть без установки, установить, проверить сиди, проверить память, с первого жесткого. Если не трудно по конкретней
<Nor8> гугли режим вга
<Nor8>  Ну или запусти без учтановки
<Fedya> Nor8 спасибо
<Nor8> Он у тебя запускает вообще с лайф сиди?
<Fedya> Nor8: эта версия виснит и без установки
<Fedya> Nor8: у меня просто два сиди, Ubuntu 10.10 i386 и Ubuntu 11.04 amd64
<Antiban> фраза не в тему - у 28 человек ошибка в icq несуществующий уин кто то постарался :)
<umren> Antiban: не свободное ПО же.
<Antiban> Пидгин свободное
<umren> ICQ проприатен.
<umren> icq это не пиджин.
<Antiban> Ми в курсе протокол поддерживает
<Antiban> Ладно это не важно. меня интересует вот что. в локалке есть сервер. есть открытая папка на сервере. пусть будет называться public. вопрос как можно просмотреть другие папки на сервере
<artus> никак
<Antiban> А если я вдруг рут
<Antiban> А если я вдруг рут
<Ilang> ку
<artus> Antiban, че, юный хакир? это лечитцо)
<artus> и да, причем тут рут к серверу в локалке ?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: не знаешь, есть ли команда, которая устанавливает заголовок терминалу?
<inkvizitor68sl> именно команда
<inkvizitor68sl> типа ввел - и заголовок поменялся )
<artus> ща гляну
<Antiban> Вообще пароль рут в локалке общий. я его знаю но на сервер пытаясь войти по ssh мне сворачивает булку
<artus> Antiban, ща я тебя и тут сверну )
<Fedya> Подскажите где посмотреть какие процессоры и видео карты поддерживает Ubuntu 11.04 amd64
<Antiban> А зря свернешь я хороший землянин :)
<Antiban> Кстати я не юный хакер а матерый :) сеть просто как очень интересно настроена матерюсь уже неделю
<Antiban> Кстати я не юный хакер а матерый :) сеть просто как очень интересно настроена матерюсь уже неделю
<artus> @kban Antiban 3600 хорош флудить
<Nor8> Fedya: Какая видеокарта у тебя?
<umren> жесть
<umren> хотел ему сказать полчаса назад, что артус придет и забанит
<Nor8> )))
<umren> когда он еще про пиджин сказал
<Fedya> Nor8: Вообще у меня ноут с ATI radeon и i5
<inkvizitor68sl> мда
<inkvizitor68sl> ATI radeon и i5
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, неа, http://www.linuxcenter.ru/lib/articles/soft/Xterm-Title.phtml вот все что есть
<inkvizitor68sl> бесполезная трата электричества
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: не, мне бы скриптом в финче вызывать (
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы я мог по ssh видеть, что новые сообщения
<Nor8> Fedya: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog
<inkvizitor68sl> в вичате ждя
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, эм, а куда я там говорил когдато надо ложить флеш?
<inkvizitor68sl> в вичате для этого плагин
<inkvizitor68sl> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
<inkvizitor68sl> !flash64
<ubuntuhelp> Ты можешь запустить Flash, Real и Java плагины Firefox на AMD64 компьютерах. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, да я хоцу последний всунуть чтоб он из полноэкранного режима мне на втором мониторе не сворачивал видео
<vdrandom> О_о
<vdrandom> это вы о чём там про финч и вичат? :
<vdrandom> :)
<Fedya> Nor8: ёще раз спасибо сейчас почитаю
<inkvizitor68sl> artus:аы... не знаю, сам мучаюсь с этим =)
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: консольные программки
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ка кв хроме глянуть какой флеш юзает?
<inkvizitor68sl> about:plugins
<artus> lash (2 files) - Версия: 10.3.181
<artus> Shockwave Flash 10.3 r181
<artus> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<artus> ща проверимс )
<artus> такс, вроде не сворачиваетцо)
<artus> ток последовательность какая то загадочная )
<victor0000> artus: пакет флеш?
<artus> да с оффсайта
<artus> ток чей то оно загадочно
<victor0000> artus: sudo apt-get install флеш
<artus> victor0000, выше читай чего я от флеша хочу
<inkvizitor68sl> чтото как то тихо
<copyerfiled> народ, как через iptables разрешить пинг? чтоб сервер могли пинговать.
<inkvizitor68sl> copyerfiled: минутку
<inkvizitor68sl> copyerfiled: http://debian.pro/408 это как запретить. Как искать и удалять правила, думаю, знаешь
<copyerfiled> спасибо посмотрю
<copyerfiled>  inkvizitor68sl: спасибо! подходит
<inkvizitor68sl> не за что
<XuMuK[mob]> Чо, все спят чтоль уже?
<artus> неа)
<XuMuK[mob]> А чо молчите?)
<artus> труляля) так лутше ? )
<XuMuK[mob]> Ты Настю разбанил?)))
<artus> угу)
<XuMuK[mob]> Так и думаешь, что ето он, тролль с бородой? ))*
<artus> знаю)
<vdrandom> борода - это ок
<XuMuK[mob]> А зачем тада разбанил?))
<artus> дык не вечер)
<rapidsp> на вечер? :)
<XuMuK[mob]> У меня больше 4-5 дневной щитины не бывает))
<XuMuK[mob]> А то меня дочко не целует, приходицо брицо))
<Escsun> XuMuK[mob], хехе))
<vdrandom> а у меня ваще не растёт, лол
<vdrandom> хочу быть бородатым, а не получается :(
<umren> vdrandom: женщина?
<vdrandom> нет
<umren> гармоны пей.
<vdrandom> ок
<umren> эстраген.
<vdrandom> :
<vdrandom> :)
<umren> будешь волосатым мачо
<umren> отрастишь хейр до попы, оденешь косуху и оседлаешь байк.
<umren> станешь слушайть iron maiden и ac/dc.
<vdrandom> ты прям мои мечты озвучил ща
<XuMuK[mob]> Наооборот нештяг, что не прёт сильно...
<artus> vdrandom, хонда стид 400 кубиковвввввв
<artus> конечно мечта идиота 600, но надыть накопить хоть на 400 )
<XuMuK[mob]> Мечта идиота - 1100))
<artus> ну это сооовсем несбыточная )
<XuMuK[mob]> Но у меня это прошло уже, мне ща лучше машина
<umren> artus: мотоциклы не такие дорогие кстати.
<umren> только очень уж много гемороя с ними связанного.
<artus> ну не сказал бы)
<XuMuK[mob]> Ну ну...
<umren> XuMuK: сравнивая с автомобилями.
<artus> umren, неморой это если не японец)
<umren> да не, шлем одевать, кожанку носить, потеть постоянно
<XuMuK[mob]> 10000, или около того
<umren> зимой не ездить
<umren> вот что напрягает больше всего
<umren> я вот шлемы не перевариваю, любые
<artus> umren, ну если сильно жарко то можно и черепаху ) без кожи) а шлем надо по голове подбирать
<artus> umren, ну а я не перевариваю ремнем пристегиватцо)
<umren> вобщем много "сопровождающих" минусов. зато плюсы - скорость и отсутствие пробок :)
<umren> и тещу возить не надо
<artus> umren, ну у кансерв свои минусы)
<umren> XuMuK: 10k это новый, хороший байк.
<XuMuK[mob]> Или можно потерять на дороге))
<umren> новую хорошую тачку ты за такие деньги не купишь
<umren> не ну, 10к это даже мало
<artus> какие мало, 15к голда стоит
<XuMuK[mob]> Почему, фокус можно какой нить...
<umren> XuMuK: это не машина
<umren> кредитавто мусорное
<artus> за 8к литр-литр 200 мона взять
<XuMuK[mob]> Всё, я дома))
<XuMuK[mob]> Ура
<umren> http://moto.auto.ru/motorcycle/new/bmw/r-1200-gs/
<umren> более чем адекватная цена для такой тачки
<umren> а машину такого уровня за такую цену не купишь
<artus> umren, в уях это сколько?
<umren> умнож на 5.
<umren> там же под ценой написапно
<umren> в долларах и евро
<umren> 25к
<XuMuK> umren, bmw ето для дядечег
<umren> вот дукати
<umren> http://moto.auto.ru/motorcycle/new/sale/392491-86ac.html
<umren> 155 лс
<umren> для крутых пацанов
<umren> 30к долларов, тоже норм цена
<umren> вот ваще зверь :))) http://moto.auto.ru/motorcycle/new/sale/271733.html
<umren> хонда файрблейд
<umren> 24к всего
<umren> но вобще это байки уже топ уровня.
<umren> что то для казуалов типа нас можно и за 10-15 отличный байк взять.
<artus> umren, а ты ендуры спорты и стиды в кучу лепиш?
<umren> artus: ну бмв он больше для обычных людей
<umren> два последних это для задротов
<artus> umren, эмм... беха та вообщеть эндура)
<umren> угу
<artus> и для задротов любящих по лесам гонять а не по траса
<umren> ну и какой байк хочешь ты?
<artus> *е
<umren> эндура?
<artus> umren, http://moto.kiev.ua/trid/sale/1301167121279 мне и такого хватит)
<umren> хех
<umren> ну это для байкера кого то )
<artus> хех, мне в самый раз)
<vdrandom> ты говоришь об этом так, будто байкеры - это плохо ._.
<artus> а ендура в городе это изврат)
<umren> а что в городе круто? круиз?
<vdrandom> ов щи. только заметил, что на #ubuntu-ru это всё читаю.
<umren> да все спят.
<vdrandom> позор опу за оффтоп!
<artus> umren, айда на в толксы )
<umren> linuxtalks?
<artus> umren, #linuxtalks
<artus> угу
<go8765> привет. есть вопрос по башу
<go8765> конки говорит /home/go8765432/.scripts/gmail: строка 6: curl: команда не найдена
<go8765> вот сама строка 6 : new=`curl -u ${login}:${psswd} -s "https://mail.google.com/mail/feed/atom" | grep -c "<entry>"`
<go8765> что не так? вот вест скрипт http://paste.ubuntu.com/627641/
<go8765> есть кто неспяший?
<artus> нету
<go8765> artus: привет. чё в этом мега скрипте нитак?
<go8765> я так понял мой "напор  не сработал :)"
<artus> у меня перловый скрипт) ща посмотримс
<go8765> artus: если у тебя он работает, может скинь мне линк и быстрее будет?
<vdrandom> go8765,
<vdrandom> перечитай сообщение об ошибке
<vdrandom> ещё раз
<vdrandom> внимательно
<vdrandom> строка 6: curl: команда не найдена
<vdrandom> curl: команда не найдена
<go8765> vdrandom: да
<vdrandom> ну так apt-get install curl уже
<artus> аххаха
<Escsun> go8765, curl поставь
<artus> я туплю)
<go8765> я просто в скриптах - как артус сказал - курица в апельсинах
<artus> надыть сделать кофе )
<vdrandom> go8765, там не надо быть особо умным
<vdrandom> надо читать внимательно
<go8765> спс
<Escsun> угу)
<XuMuK> ты чо, кофе вредно ночью
<vdrandom> даже разбираться не обязательно
<artus> vdrandom, а я блин пошол проверять скобочки )))
<go8765> я синтексис не знаю - думал из-за него чё-то...
<vdrandom> кстати о скобочках
<vdrandom> $() лучше этих ваших ``
<go8765> спс за помощь! иду пробовать)
<artus> go8765, http://paste.pro/1899424
<go8765> я думал что curl - это синтаксис... оказывается-нет
<go8765> заработало - спс
<go8765> [go8765(i)]  показалось что скрипт на баше для жмэйл - в раза3 короче чем на питоне и проще
<go8765> какой смысл тогда писать на питоне ?
 * go8765 имел счастье схватить лаг и поэтому не знает что из того что он писал - дошло
<HACTEHbKA> Привет и  доброй ночки всем =)
<XuMuK> ух ты))
<XuMuK> привед))
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, чо не спишь?)
<HACTEHbKA> Меня разбанили хДД
<HACTEHbKA> <XuMuK> я гугляла с подрушкам и
<HACTEHbKA> Только домой пришла
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, аа) сколько у вас щас?)
<HACTEHbKA> Только вот я пьяная нимношко хДД
<HACTEHbKA> И икаю хДДД
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, бывает) а я сдецл дунул)
<HACTEHbKA> почти 2 ночи
<go8765> HACTEHbKA: за это тоже банят кстати!)
<XuMuK> ну када пишешь это не заметно)
<HACTEHbKA> За то что я пьяная тоже забанят???
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, да, ты лучше иди на /join #linuxtalks
<HACTEHbKA> Ок, илый =*
<go8765> HACTEHbKA: ну да. сначала меня за оф, а потом тебя за труляля
 * go8765 говорит всем спасибо и спокойной ночи :)
<HACTEHbKA> За труляля меня тут неделю пытаюца збни ть =))
<XuMuK> как там был этот смайлег) :-[
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, ну ты где?)
<HACTEHbKA> Rnek[e anfuy [LLL
<HACTEHbKA> Мля
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, тсс))
<HACTEHbKA> Ктулху фхтагн =Я)
<HACTEHbKA> Мля, непападаю в кнопки =))
<XuMuK> не ругайсо)
<artus> @kban --host HACTEHbKA 86400 иди проспись
<XuMuK> гг
<artus> @mode +b *!~nastik_19*@*
<XuMuK> ты бы хоть до утра)
<XuMuK> ну или до обеда)
<artus> XuMuK, я ее вообще не разбанивал) она ip сменила , у нее итак неделя бана за обход
<vdrandom> так pppoe же
<vdrandom> ты её ещё долго будешь банить :)
<artus> vdrandom, зато не скучно )
<go8765> Escsun: я ещё у тебя хотел кое что спросить- ты мне как-то советовал проверить кабеля адсла - что именно ты имел ввиду?
<Escsun> go8765, обычный сетевой кабель )
<artus> нет все понятно , но что конкретно ты имела в виду )
<go8765> Escsun: сетевой или телефонный?
<Escsun> go8765, телефонный тут не приче)
<artus> силовой , до трансформаторной будки )
<go8765> Escsun: а как проверить сетевой? что там может быть не в порядке?
<Escsun> go8765, битый например в каком то месте)
<Escsun> go8765, ты такие вопросы задаешь )
<artus> go8765, энто он тебя тролит)
<go8765> Escsun: ну он у меня страшно воообще выглядит, как-будто на нём сани зимой тягали...
<artus> гг
<artus> обреж и выброси)
<go8765> artus: это я пытаюсь со своими лагами разоьраться
<artus> интернет по воздуху будет идти)
<Escsun> go8765, я еще удивляюсь как ты вошел))
<vdrandom> у меня adsl за тремя скрутками идеально работал лол
<go8765> Escsun: но есть одно но. я 3 месяца назад с этим же кабелем успешно пользовался интернетом, или я не замечал что-то просто..
<artus> vdrandom, тут разница в скрутках и в непонятночем )
<User703[web]> ubuntu ппишет типа файл не соответствует оригиналу дистрибутив DVD диска... при установки када копируются
<go8765> artus: ну какбэ кабель и можем новые я брал и особо с ними ничё не делал. он изкоробки был такой красивый
<go8765> *модем
<artus> может записано коряво
<go8765> User703[web]: откуда качал?
<User703[web]> с ubuntu com торент
<artus> go8765, ты сам себе противоречиш, то он из коробки новый, то по нему санями катались
<User703[web]> щас ище раз попробую поставить
<artus> User703[web], на флешку нарезай
<artus> да ни нафиг тебе двд то, если ты торентами тянеш
<artus> нетинсталл наше все
<go8765> artus: я не противоречу-он новый, но вид у него покоцаный, у меня нет фотика под рукой а то скинул бы фотку
<artus> go8765, так покоцаный он или нет? ты это то определить можеш?
<go8765> artus:  понимаешь: то что в моём понимании покоцаный - может быть и нормально для этих кабелей. по сравнению с телефонным кабелем - он какой-то покрученный, потёртый..
<artus> vdrandom, http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/121915/#habracut во, редактор для правки конфигов самое то )
<go8765> если бы он не лежал в коробку с модемом - то я врядли назвал бы его новым
<artus> go8765, если он не подходит для витрины то для этих кабелей никто ничего уже не гарантирует)
<go8765> в каком смысле?
<User703[web]> подсчет пропускаемых файлов...
<artus> User703[web], знафит корявонарезаный
<artus> *ч
<User703[web]> тоесть дистрибутив такой?
<User703[web]> или запислось коряво
<artus> тоесть болванка такая
<User703[web]> аха спс =)
<vdrandom> ужас какой
<User703[web]> перепишу =))
<vdrandom> artus,
<artus> vdrandom, )))
<vdrandom> vim. только vim.
 * go8765 подождёт пока пров ещё попроверяет линию
<artus> вот я так же буду кричать только тогда когда его осилю) а пока без надобности) и нано с головой )
<vdrandom> я не кричу лол. бывают же ещё и адепты емакса
<artus> vdrandom, как там у него туториал запускаетцо) хочу пройти этот квест)
<vdrandom> vimtutor вроде
<vdrandom> или vitutor
<artus> ага
<go8765> у меня есть маленький трулялёвский вопрос:я когда смотрел себе скрипт для конков проверять мыло - то видел 2 скрипта - один на баше второй-на питоне. и тот что на питоне мне показался раза в 3 больше того что на баше и
<go8765> выглядел он как-то заумнее. в связи с этим нубский вопрос: какой смысл писать этот скрипт(и вообше ) на питоне, если на баше - прощё?
<artus> go8765, ты мой на перле глянь )
<artus> или я не бросал?
<go8765> artus: у меня лаг был. так что точно сказать не могу
<artus> go8765, http://paste.pro/1899424
<go8765> но я не видел
<go8765> artus:  ну туда же тогда через запятую и перл
<go8765> )
<artus> go8765, разница в том чего ты хочеш )
<go8765> artus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/627641/
<go8765> artus:  это на баше
<go8765> в надцать раз короче
<go8765> artus: а есть обьективные преимущества?
<artus> а выглядит у тебя потом как ?
<go8765> просто число
<artus> покажи кусок скрина с коньками
<go8765> входящих
<artus> аааа
<artus> ща покажу как у меня )
<go8765> я просто из любопытства спрашиваю
<artus> go8765, http://itmages.ru/image/view/212364/181abf29
<go8765> artus: ну я так понимаю что если подобавлять там строки с другими grep -c то будет более полная картина
<artus> так без почты, ща он провери т
<go8765> artus: у так и я если перед скриптом напишу you have скрипт gmail(s) будет так же...
<artus> go8765, http://itmages.ru/image/view/212365/8f18aaf7 )
<go8765> я даже иконку жмэйла прикрутил, но она начала нарушать мо минимализм - и я её отпилит
<artus> пиши)))
<go8765> О
<artus> че о, пиши давай на баше )
<go8765> у тебя отправитель есть
<artus> [/home/artus]% gmail.pl -h
<go8765> ye nfr ,s b crfpfk
<artus> n displays number of new emails
<artus> s displays from line and subject line for each new email.
<artus> e displays the number of new emails and from line plus
<artus> subject line for each new email.
<go8765> понятно в общих чертах)
<artus> вот тока собака не получаетц ораскрасить отдельно отправителя и отдельно тему
<go8765> мне вообще одной цыферки хватает пока)
<go8765> на баше)
<artus>  толку с тех циферок )
<go8765> artus: ну мне на робучую почту присылает почту только один чел... мне не надо знать от кого почта..
<go8765> *рабочую
<go8765> а остальную почту я из браузера смотрю
<artus> go8765, а че не сделать уведомление в жабер? )))
<go8765> вторую всмысле
<go8765> artus: в коньках как-то консервативнее
<go8765> тем более жабер редко запущен
<artus> асечку через пиджин гоняеш? )))
<go8765> у меня другое уведомление - пересылка ма мэйл ру - а потом раз в 30 минут смс
<artus> а они раз в 30ть мин шлють?
<artus> тему письма в смс присылают?
<go8765> artus: да. или через эмпати/жабер
<go8765> но у меня там тоже аж 2 контакта
<artus> надыть настроить будет
<go8765> artus: тему не присылают
<go8765> гугл присылал
<go8765> но билайну
<go8765> а билайн обьеденился с киевстаром и закрыл интернет шлюзы
<artus> ну пчелайну это да, я еще смсилку поднимал на машинке у себя
<artus> а вот хоцетцо чем то на трубу слать
<go8765> теперь от жмэйла напрямую только за бабосы, хотя было очень удобно
<go8765> мэйл ру пишет отправителя только если одно письмо, если несколько-то просто число
<go8765> artus: гугл календарь кстати вроде успешно ещё пока уведомляет, но я им не сильно пользуюся- пару раз проверил и всё
<go8765> если юу както их обьеденить - то может чё и вышло бы
<go8765> *юу=бы
<go8765> artus:  вообще от оператора зависит - блочит он интеренет шлюзы или нет и есть ли плата за входящие. у тебя какой оператор?
<artus> пчелайн)
<go8765> artus: руский или украинский?
<artus> украина)
<go8765> или у них нет разницы?
<go8765> artus:  посмотри сдесь, я пробовал разобраться. но как-то не вышло http://forum.onliner.by/viewtopic.php?t=2396146
<go8765> artus: если получится - напиши потом плиз
<go8765> там как-раз вроде через календарь шлёт как-то
<artus> Google App Engine платный же вроде
<artus> хм, ща будемс тестить)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-16
<go8765> artus: у меня опять был лаг/выкинуло
<go8765> ну как получилось?
<artus> ща надо сдка стянуть и залить
<artus> )))
<artus> go8765, вобщем там ничего сложного
<go8765> artus: ты мне результат скажи)
<artus> тяну питон )
<go8765> приходят или нет)
 * go8765 очень очень хочет спать...
<moze> Всем привет!
<artus> аххаха,
<artus> 34 метра не хватает на диске )
<go8765> artus: ?
<go8765> там приложение килобайты весит вроде
<go8765> moze: привет
<artus> go8765, надо питон и сдка поставить в форточки чтоб загрузить его
<artus> а мне влом глядеть де оно под линь есть
<go8765> artus: я не ослышался
<go8765> в форточки?
<artus> а че ) проблема чтоль? )
<go8765> artus: т.е. короче не сегодня я так понял...?
<artus> я уже поставил) за заливать буду )
<go8765> artus: так  ты из форточек или из линя я так и не понял?
<go8765> ясн. давай
<artus> go8765, открой для себя уже vbox )
<go8765> artus:  открыл
<go8765> но у меня процессор не поддерживает аппартную виртуализацию и оперативки гиг только
<vdrandom> и?
<artus> и че ?
<go8765> так что как открыл так и закрыл
<vdrandom> мне хватало, чтобы винду эмулировать из-под линей
<artus> ты неповериш) вендам надо 128 метров памяти)
<go8765> ну и мен хватает
<vdrandom> а моя сестра ещё и вышивку для вышивальной машины генерить умудрялась в вбоксе
<go8765> но процессор 100сц сразу
<vdrandom> с гигом оперативке
<go8765> *цп
<go8765> artus:  и скоко времени хр будет с 128 оперативки эмулироваться времени ?
<artus> go8765, у меня летаеть )
<go8765> и что в ней можно будет запустить?
<artus> больше отдавать смысла нет)
<go8765> мне какбы не особо пока винда и надо
<artus> go8765, все что не запустиш в лине )
<go8765> artus:  ну чё там с почтой у тебя?
<artus> аплоадит на апп уже
<artus> о, залило
<go8765> давай-давай)
<go8765> все в ожидании
<go8765> всем нетерпиться узнать)
<vdrandom> ._.
<vdrandom> не терпится
<artus> ща ток пас на мыло вспомню )
<go8765> кстати кто-то мэнэджарами паролей пользуется?какими?
<vdrandom> keepass{,x}
<go8765> vdrandom: это кдешное?
<vdrandom> нет
<vdrandom> но на Qt
<go8765> а чё на к начинается?
<vdrandom> keepassx, я имею в виду
<vdrandom> видимо, потому что играют со словом key
<vdrandom> а оно начинается на k
<vdrandom> keepass вообще изначально виндовый был
<go8765> vdrandom: оно? http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/KeePass
<vdrandom> да, это виндовая версия
<vdrandom> под линукс keepassx
<go8765> vdrandom:  вот оно http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/KeePassX
<go8765> нашёл
<go8765> vdrandom: оно ещё развивается?
<vdrandom> да
<vdrandom> по крайней мере, keepassx
<vdrandom> насчёт keepass1 не уверен
<vdrandom> keepass2 развивается и даже работает на моно :)
<go8765> и оно шифруется всё?
<vdrandom> да
<go8765> vdrandom:  а чё под нати нет пакета на лаунчпаде?
<vdrandom> откуда я знаю?
<vdrandom> возьми пакет постарше
<vdrandom> или из исходников собери
<vdrandom> или в нестабильной ветке дебиана пошуруй
<go8765> 0
<go8765> *)
<artus> ща проверимс ) запустил)
<vdrandom> у меня в арчике всё есть :)
<go8765> vdrandom:  я тоже поспешил - оно есть
<go8765> artus: ну чё там?
<go8765> !test
<go8765> !ping
<vdrandom> ._.
<vdrandom> тест
<vdrandom> заткнули бота :)
<go8765> vdrandom: я думал меня уже выкинуло)
<go8765> artus:  чё притих?
<go8765> я ещё с вами?
<vdrandom> нет тебя
<vdrandom> исчез
<artus> 3тья версия не работатеь, ща 2я попробую
<go8765_P> я ничё не пропустил?
<artus> не
<go8765_P> и всё-таки вичат как-то по сравнению с пиджином проигрывает...
<go8765_P> artus:  чё там?
<artus> go8765_P, че он проигрывает? с пиджинов в irc он проигрывает? не смешите мои тапочки
<go8765_P> artus:  вот только что я сделал реконнект вичата... лаг показывался не увеличивающимся, но сообщения не доходили. запустил пиджин и вуаля
<go8765_P> artus: чё с почтой? получилось?
<artus> go8765_P, 3тья версия скрипта четь нет , он ее дописывает, ща 2ю затестю
<go8765> а чём это открывать? Microsoft Help Attribute Definition File
<go8765> вот я опять не знаю - есть я онлайн или уже нет...
<go8765_P> походу есть
<artus> да онлайн ты, раслабся
<artus> так, надо покупать винт
<go8765_P> ubuntuhelp вышел из комнаты ?
<go8765> vdrandom: а как тебе https://lastpass.com ?
<vdrandom> удобно
<vdrandom> когда-то им пользовался
<vdrandom> перестал с переходом на гуглохром
<artus> go8765, текстовый файл в криптоконтейнере трукрипта и можеш не переживать ни за что  )
<go8765_P> vdrandom: а чё перестал?
<go8765_P> artus:  я таких слов не знаю))
<go8765_P> что за криптоконтейнер?
<go8765_P> !test
<go8765> мой тест токо чот было видно?
<go8765_w>  я опять где-то теряюсь(
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<go8765_w> artus:  ну чё там?
<go8765_w> з ирс клиента в моей ситуации - самое оно )
<artus> go8765_w, я поломал венду)
<artus> вобщем ей грусно становитцо когда места 10ть метров остаетцо)
<vdrandom> go8765_w, перестал, потому что под гуглохромом ластпасс меня не устраивал
<vdrandom> например, тем, что отказывался работать на защищённых страницах
<go8765_w> vdrandom: ты под оперой его ещё не пробовал)
<go8765_w> там где ему не лень отказывается
<vdrandom> опера под линуксами мне не нравится
<vdrandom> то проц жрёт, то память
<go8765_w> vdrandom:  а защищёные страницы - это логин гугла что-ли? о_О
<vdrandom> то и то и другое :)
<go8765_w> artus: т.е. всё-таки не согодня... ?
<vdrandom> да, хром на тот момент отключал расширения при работе с https
<artus> go8765_w, сегодня, жди
<go8765_w> vdrandom: щяс этого нет
<go8765_w> vdrandom:  недавно кстати у ластпаса был аномальный трафик на серверах :)
<go8765_w> но вроде без последствий обошлось
<vdrandom> поэтому я предпочитаю условно-онлайн держать kdb, и хранить пароли там
<vdrandom> а ластпасс да, удобный
<vdrandom> я как на фаерфокс обратно пересел - снова начал им пользоваться
<go8765_w> vdrandom:  ты не знаешь кстати как импортировать из ластпасса в кпассикс ?
<go8765_w> vdrandom:  так ты им пользуешься или нет ? я так и не понял?)
<go8765_w> ластпассом
<vdrandom> пользуюсь
<vdrandom> второй день после долгого перерыва :)
<go8765_w> vdrandom: я кстати тоже к firefox вернулся
<go8765_w> vdrandom: а пароли экспортировал в него как-то ?
<go8765_w> в ластпасс
<vdrandom> импортировал в ластпасс
<vdrandom> из кипаса
<vdrandom> там есть инструкция
<go8765_w> а наоборот?
<vdrandom> а наоборот - не помню
<vdrandom> наверное, как-то тоже можно
<vdrandom> я же кипас сильно позже стал использовать
<go8765_w> vdrandom: кстати у ластпасс есть тоже офлайн клиент
<go8765_w> с вожможностью синхронизации онлайн
<vdrandom> хз
<vdrandom> не вникал
<go8765_w> artus: ну чё там?
<go8765_w> vdrandom: я вникал. под вайном запускается, носится на флешке, похож на киппассикс, только поразноцветнее
<vdrandom> так он ещё и виндуз-онли?
<vdrandom> нахрен мне эта радость сдалась?
<go8765_w> vdrandom: когда нет инета под рукой -саиое оно
<vdrandom> когда нет инета под рукой - у меня кипас есть :)
<go8765_w> vdrandom: ну рас ластпассом опять пользуешься. может и пригодится
<go8765_w> vdrandom: и чё дублировать посоянно?
<vdrandom> я не так часто пароли новые завожу
<go8765_w> ну всё равно..
<go8765_w> vdrandom: а за что мы так не любим винду?)
<vdrandom> мы не любим пускать софт под вайном, когда есть хорошие нативные аналоги
<go8765_w> artus: ну чё там утебя?
<artus> ррррр
<go8765_w> artus: это что значит?)
<artus> тяну сдка под линуху)
<artus> потому что оно нафиг полдомалось под офтопиком
<go8765_w> а вообще я так  понял что http://webchat.freenode.net/ делает всех...)
<go8765_w> потому что мой пиджин тоже уже слёг...
<go8765_w> 12 хром кстати вышел
<artus> у меня 13й )
<go8765_w> да ну
<go8765_w> бэта?
<vdrandom> так давно же вышел
<artus> кая нафиг бета
<go8765_w> vdrandom: 12 или 13?
<go8765_w> так какой давно вышел?
<go8765_w> ау
<go8765_w> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<vdrandom> 12
<vdrandom> дня 2 или 3 уже точно
<artus> sharikoff, тут?
<vdrandom> хотя хромиум только доставили в репы
<vdrandom> короче хз :)
<go8765_w> ну не 13 же..
<go8765_w> artus: ну так что там у тебя ?
<artus> go8765_w, играюсь)
<go8765_w> artus: я завтра узнаю тогда, потому чо спать уже хочу... а завтра вставать рано
<go8765_w> у меня хромиум вообще 14 стал, а гуглохром только 12ый..
<go8765_w> ладн... всём спокойной ночи)
<artus> go8765_w, тут?
<vdrandom> спать ушёл
<artus> гг
<vdrandom> :)
<artus> так, через 2 мин по идее должно отправить смс )
<sharikoff> q
<The_MEk> к
<The_MEk> у
<DeLorean_DMC-12> ку
<shenmue> re
<sharikoff> https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&pid=explorer&chrome=true&srcid=0BxVwfG2LJoZWYTRhOTU1MGYtM2EyNy00MDE2LTk2M2MtYTI0YmQyYjBjODAw&hl=ru
<sharikoff> берите
<sharikoff> мине не жалко
<babrusha> господа, как удалить каталог и все файлы с подпапками
<chapt> rm путь -rf  - кажется так, только действуй аккуратно
<babrusha> спасибо, помогло
<MagicLover> У меня наутилус повис и окна закрылись а процесс не убить и новый не открывается.
<MagicLover> Висит как непрерываемый. Не снимается и не завершается.
<MagicLover> Повис при работе с сетевой папкой через sshfs.
<MagicLover> Как убить его?
<The_MEk> MagicLover: ещё актуально?
<MagicLover> Я могу повторить и снова его завесить. :D
<MagicLover> Предложи варианты - может что-то из них пробовал.
<The_MEk> в консоли пиши ps -fax |grep nautilus
<The_MEk> смотри pid процесса и потом sudo kill pid
<MagicLover> Не помогло.
<MagicLover> Пробовал.
<The_MEk> хм... очень интересно
<MagicLover> Вово.
<MagicLover> Вобщем-то я лох, но не слишком.
<MagicLover> И через диспетчер задач и через топ с консоли.
<MagicLover> Проц не жрёт, но непрерываемый. Приоритет уменьшал - так же не помогает.
<The_MEk> а килял именно через судо?
<MagicLover> Разумеется.
<MagicLover> Ну если интересно, то рассказываю как завис.
<The_MEk> мистика прям какая-то
<MagicLover> Примонтировал я в папку sshfs папку шлюза на ubuntu.
<MagicLover> Потом через терминал ssh изменил там iptables.
<MagicLover> А папка была в наутилусе открыта.
<MagicLover> После изменения iptables наутилус подвис.
<MagicLover> Хым. Завершил сеанс и вошёл снова.
<The_MEk> быть может ты этим изменением чего запретил?
<MagicLover> У меня скайп не открывает папки для отправки файла и Virtualbox не запускается...
<MagicLover> ну, ssh там снова подключился.
<MagicLover> Пойду перезагружусь и медитировать - как так - пришлось перезагружаться.
 * MagicLover рыдает.
<yurau_> какое дополнение скачивает все mp3 со страницы?
<yurau_> кто здесь?
<yurau_> я сейчас что-то скажу.
<yurau_> Да здравствует Ubuntu!
<yurau_> надеюсь что вам это поможет :)
<stasdizzi> ураааа!!!!
<serg__> чему радуешься
<stasdizzi> )))
<rapidsp> вроде не пятница...
<inkvizitor68sl> как не пятница оО
<_TomFarr_> четверг
<inkvizitor68sl> черт(
<rapidsp> предпятница
<go8765> привет всем. есть маленькая оф просьба - дайти плиз линк на какой-то прогноз учёных относительно развития какойто из отраслей техники или науки (компьютеры вполне сойдут)
<go8765> *дайте
<inkvizitor68sl> закон мура почитай
<sharikoff> через 4 года здесь будет город-сад
<sharikoff> чем не прогноз
<sharikoff> =)
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: это какюы сложновато сильно для экономического вуза) мне что-то в общих чертах надо)
<go8765> *какбы
<inkvizitor68sl> да он простой
<inkvizitor68sl> Мур высказал предположение, что число транзисторов на кристалле будет удваиваться каждые 24 месяца. При анализе графика роста производительности запоминающих микросхем им была обнаружена закономерность: появление
<inkvizitor68sl> новых моделей микросхем наблюдалось спустя примерно одинаковые периоды (18—24 мес.) после предшественников, при этом количество транзисторов в них возрастало каждый раз приблизительно вдвое. Гордон Мур пришел к
<inkvizitor68sl> выводу, что при сохранении этой тенденции мощность вычислительных устройств за относительно короткий промежуток времени может вырасти экспоненциально.
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl:  ну это почти збывшийся до конца прогноз
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле "почти" ?
<go8765> ну всмысле ограничение скорости света
<inkvizitor68sl> core i7, core r3
<go8765> В 2007 году Мур заявил, что закон, очевидно, скоро перестанет действовать из-за атомарной природы вещества и ограничения скорости света
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: мне нужен прогноз - что то типо того что скоро планшеты заменят компьютеры...
<inkvizitor68sl> ничего не случится больше
<go8765> всмысле планшетов?
<inkvizitor68sl> мобильники будут становиться мощнее, к ним можно будет (то есть уже можно) подключать клавы-мыши-мониторы
<inkvizitor68sl> остальные девайсы будут становиться тоньше
<inkvizitor68sl> гибкие дисплеи - бестолковая вещь
<inkvizitor68sl> может быть, если повезет, будут набирать популярность девайсы вида нетбуков с хромосью
<vasylii> <vasylii> Нужен хелп. никак не хочет подключаться к скрытому ssid kubuntu 11.04
<vasylii> <vasylii> переход на wicd не помогает
<go8765> да я и не спорю) мне прозто для зачёта нужен какой-то прогноз из мира науки и техноки) думал может кто знает статейку какую-то...
<vasylii> привет всем (:
<The_MEk> vasylii: а к открытому цепляется?
<vasylii> да
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl:  я просто если ей начну про транзисторы расказыват , то её чсв будет ущемлено :)
<vasylii> шифрования нет. фильтрация по маку
<vasylii> открывать ссид не хочу
<The_MEk> соединение постоянное или будешь комп и в другие сети цеплять?
<vasylii> Постоянное
<vasylii> а стоп
<vasylii> вот сейчас я из другой сижу
<vasylii> буду к другим цеплять
<The_MEk> тогда не знаю чем помочь
<vasylii> ну ладно. б
<vasylii>  Нужен хелп. никак не хочет подключаться к скрытому ssid kubuntu 11.04.  переход на wicd не помогает
 * inkvizitor68sl хмуро посмотрел на заголовок канала
<vasylii> Дубль 2. Нужен хелп. никак не хочет подключаться к скрытому ssid kubuntu 11.04. переход на wicd не помогает
<MetallDoctor> Добрый день.
<artlaber> всем доброгго дня
<artlaber> мне нужна помощь... кто согласиться выделить немного времени моей скромной персоне)?)
<Snowdrift> всем привет
<artlaber> ку
<Snowdrift> подскажите одну вещь
<rapidsp> время пошло
<Snowdrift> ранее у меня было /dev/dsp
<Snowdrift> щас ее нет
<Snowdrift> как она щас называется
<Snowdrift> мне от туда надо прогой звук забирать
<artlaber> рапид... я кубунтой и убунтой пользуюсь на ноуте... асер аспаер 4740г. он греется... датчики на хдд показывают под 60 градусов. Когда пробую выставлять hdparm 252 - держит температуру не выше 52 что в принципе терпимо, но увеличивается разнос
<artlaber> лоад циклы растут на глазах не поштучно а десятками
<artlaber> в итоге у меня выбор... либо перегреться, либо жесткий посадить... есть ли какой-то способ обойти проблему?
<artlaber> может кто-то сталкивался с проблемой?
<MetallDoctor> 2artlaber перейти на SSD ;). Шутка. На самом деле разница не очень большая, я бы предложил для начала прочиститься.
<artlaber> ноут 2 месяца как купленный
<artlaber> не мог он успеть запачкаться ;)
<MetallDoctor> 2artlaber На что ноут ставится при работе? Только на стол или на полу/матраце/шерстяных штанах?..
<artlaber> толко на стол - спалил на убунте мой предыдущий НР )) под заднюю часть подставляю блок питания не перекрывая воздуховоды, под переднюю карандаш обеспеечивая сантиметра 2-3 прослоя для проветривания летом
<artlaber> и еще обдуваемая вентилятором комната - забирается теплый воздух
<MetallDoctor> Продуманно.
<MetallDoctor> Есть конечно небольшой шанс, что он ещё в магазине на витрине насосался, но там обычно чисто...
<artlaber> :) просто на убунте еще помнится 9-ой игрался в HoN несколько часов и спалил мамку )) потому горьким опытом обученный )
<artlaber> я брал упакованный от производителя - он на витрине не мог стоять так как был в заводской упаковке
<artlaber> программно как-то можно повлиять на оптимальный расход лоад циклов/температуру нагрева?? или необходимо задумываться над дополнительными источниками обдува пуза?
<artlaber> в данный момент у меня вечно открыт терминал... если ноут в офис приложениях без нагрузки - прописываю 254 hdparm -B режим... если нагружаю - выставляю 252... но это не выход вечно вручную все писать, верно?
<artlaber> сорри отходил
<Snowdrift> !oss
<ubuntuhelp> Установка аудиодрайвера Open Sound System (oss v4) Инфо тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=16512.0
<AndreX> artlaber: в сервис центр сдай, бывают и в упакованых ноутах баги производства
<Snowdrift> !dsp
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='dsp'
<Snowdrift> !/dev/dsp
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='dev/dsp'
<artlaber> 2 AndreX, безсмысленно... под окнами все хорошо и ничего не греется. тут суть в неверном использовании ядром убунты
<MetallDoctor> Я то же отходил...
<MetallDoctor> По работе отвлекли.
<artlaber> аналогично))
<MetallDoctor> Вообще мне кажется, что вред от частой парковки головки мягко говоря преувеличивают.
<MetallDoctor> Не настолько это внештатная процедура, что бы быстро убивать харды.
<artlaber> вбей "sudo smartctl -A /dev/sda" какое значение напротив "Load_Cycle_Count"?
<artlaber> у меня утром 2 часа назад было 5666 стало 5756
<MetallDoctor> Программа 'smartctl' на данный момент не установлена. Впадлу.
<MetallDoctor> И какое значение считается смертельным?
<artlaber> нежелательно чтоб в день более 100 наростало
<artlaber> при значении 254 за 2 часа возможно на 5 или 10 пунктов поднимается, не более
<artlaber> сейчас при 254 температура 54 градуса и циклы на 0 стоят
<artlaber> или может я зря геммороюсь по этому поводу?
<MetallDoctor> Просто я не понимаю, чем оно может грозить. Головка при парковка не бьётся ни обо что, диски не царапает... Я вреда не вижу. Впрочем, бекап это всегда хорошо, а для ноута - вдвойне. Во-первых он дёргается много чаще, во-вторых
<MetallDoctor>  может и упасть. В третьих - есть шанс его потерять и без физического выхода из строя.
<MetallDoctor> Впрочем, температура крайне высокая. Я бы подумал о профилактической чистке(мало ли что) и, быть может, о замене HDD на что-то более приемлимое, из каких-нибудь Green-линеек WD, например...
<MetallDoctor> Люди, есть вопрос.
<XuMuK> MetallDoctor, ну так задай
<MetallDoctor> Периодически я открываю консоль с правами администратора(sudo bash -l), после чего мне может понадобиться отойти от компа, и мне очень не хочется, что бы кто-то смог воспользоваться ей.
<MetallDoctor> Пока что делаю logoff, но это не очень удобно.
<rapidsp> используй sudo
<MetallDoctor> Нашёл софтину vlock, работает так, как надо, но не для рутовой сесси.
<MetallDoctor> Она потом спрашивает пароль от рута, а он выключен, что бы никто от самого рута не ходил.
<MetallDoctor> sudo перед каждой командой и пароль всякий раз - не рулит. А я на всякий случай вырубил запоминание, что был набран пароль.
<XuMuK> MetallDoctor, ctrl+alt+L
<MetallDoctor> XuMuK, а для tty?..
<XuMuK> хз
<MetallDoctor> vlock почти идеальна, но что бы разлочить рутовую сессию мне пришлось в соседнем tty создать пароль рута, а потом обратно его выключить...
<XuMuK> если есть иксы, кнтрл+альт+F7,L
<MetallDoctor> Близко, но tty при этом прячется, а не блокируется.
<XuMuK> блокируецо весь комп
<XuMuK> без пароля ни тти ни всё остальное не заюзаешь
<MetallDoctor> дщ
<MetallDoctor> Пардон.
<[Raiden]> в терминале можно работать в screen
<[Raiden]> и делать логаут когда надо
<[Raiden]> по илее
<[Raiden]> д*
<MetallDoctor> Проверил. Лочу иксы, жму Ctrl+Alt+F1, и вижу свою tty-сессию.
<rapidsp> MetallDoctor: пароль не всякий раз, в течении гдето 5 минут пароль спрашивать не будет
<[Raiden]> А можно узнать зачем нужна tty сессия при существующей графической?
<[Raiden]> пользуйся эмуляторами терминалов, в фуллскрин если угодно
<[Raiden]> ф11 в гном терминале
<MetallDoctor> radisp, Ну, всё равно не очень удобно, я предпочитаю делать sudo bash -l.
<rapidsp> а чем существенно отличается в данном случае логофф от блокировки?
<MetallDoctor> Интересно, я и так делаю, но что-то удобнее выносить отдельно.
<rapidsp> и сидеть не в рутовой консоли на самом деле быстро привыкаешь... набрать sudo больше секунды не занимает, опять же алиасы в .bashrc
<[Raiden]> Что например?
<[Raiden]> )
<MetallDoctor> Меньшее количество паролей, которые надо набрать, меньшее засорение bash hisry
<[Raiden]> много tty существует как вариант многозадачности, но в гуи это не надо, т.к. есть окна и раб столы.
<MetallDoctor> *bash history
<rapidsp> и как уже упоминалось - screen тоже поможет
<[Raiden]> bash history имеет настройки по размеру и можно не хранить дубликаты - это первое. В баш есть поиск по истории , и при таком раскладе чем история больше - тем удобней.
<MetallDoctor> А ещё много tty хорошо тем, что оно не зависит от гуёвой сессии. Да и для глаз оно лучше. gnome-terminal для других вещей - с полупрозрачностью зелёный на чёрном.
<[Raiden]> ещё прикольней zsh , там можно общую историю включит на все терминалы. )
<[Raiden]> То что страшно потерять ввместе с сессией иксов можно запукать в screen
<[Raiden]> Хотя лучше просто юзать то что стабильно ) , я думаю )
<XuMuK> короче ещё один ссзб
<[Raiden]> Ну может когда-то и надо. Я лично пользуюсь tty когда недоступны   иксы либо когда надо снять\убить полноэкранное зависшее или всю сессию
<[Raiden]> для установки дров ещё
<[Raiden]> и всё пожалуй
<[Raiden]> про screen всеравно почитайте. Он после логаута жить может. Т.е. можно блокировать консоль или например продолжать работу после разрыва ssh сессии
<[Raiden]> вроде )
<[Raiden]> это было не навязывание, а так, личное мнение.
<[Raiden]> спрятался
<victor0000> a=`ls -l /var/run/ppp0.pid | awk '{print $7}' | sed 's/:/ /g' | awk '{print "date --date=\"-"$1" hour -"$2" min\" +Телефон_время_работа_%H_час__%M_мин__%S_секунд"}'`;bash -c "$a" | sed 's/_/ /g'
<MetallDoctor> Вернулся.
<Dim__> ïîäñêàæèòå, âîçìîæíî ëè êàêèå íèáóäü ïðîãðàììû çàïóñêàòü â ubunbu
<ubuntuhelp> Dim__! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<XuMuK> [Raiden], я пользуюсь как раз в тех, ну может + ещё пару, случаях, которые ты перечислил)))*
<MetallDoctor> Мне просто удобно ещё вешать туда SSH, если оно мне надо не на 1 команду, elinks, mplayer, обновление системы. Мне так удобнее, даже, чем использовать tilda.
<[Raiden]> мплейер ) вместо какого-нить ускоренного вывода через xv или vdpau , через фреймбуфер? :)
<[Raiden]> а смысл?
<[Raiden]> чем кстати ссш там удобней гномтерминала, в котором ещё и табы есть
<[Raiden]> + в любо ймомент ненужное окно можно на соседынй стол кинуть
<artlaber_> ребят помогите... успокойте неведающего )
<artlaber_> load cycle count на что-то реально влияет?
<XuMuK> [Raiden], видел такую штуку?)) http://itmages.ru/image/view/212532/94de0ca4
<artlaber_> или можно положить на него кучку и спокойно охлаждать винт парковкой?
<[Raiden]> artlaber_: Ниначто не влияет, просто счетчик циклов
<vdrandom> механика харда расчитана на определённое число запусков-остановок
<vdrandom> чем чаще паркуешь - тем быстрее сдохнет :)
<artlaber_> [Raiden]: то есть смело можно выставлять hdparm на уровне 252 и держать свой винт в температурном диапазоне 48-52?
<vdrandom> а так ни на что не влияет, да. просто счётчик циклов :)
<[Raiden]> парковка головок != старт\стоп полный  , постоянно парящие головки тоже могут хад повредить, например при толчке.
<artlaber_> vdrandom: может ты пропустил... просто ситуация следующая... если я использую энергосбережение и парковку - температура винта в районе 50 градусов в работе. если не использую - повышается до 60... раз было до 65 скакнула... что хуже? температура или
<artlaber_> количество циклов?
<artlaber_> у меня другого выбора как выбирать из двух зол меньшее к сожалению нет...
<[Raiden]> современные хдд с автопарковкой головок, например от вд, расчитаны миллиона на 2 +- таких парковок , не меньше
<artlaber_> то есть при моих 5800 можно не париться?
<artlaber_> ))
<vdrandom> парковать лучше, но не слишком часто
<vdrandom> тю. 6к - это фигня
<vdrandom> оно на 2+М расчитано
<artlaber_> vdrandom: ноут свежий
<vdrandom> насколько?
<artlaber_> 2 месяца
<artlaber_> использовать парковку начал 2 недели как
<MetallDoctor> В любой момент прыгнуть к изредка лагающему серверу вместо раскапывания нужного окна а потом ещё и таба на этом окне. mplayer в tty не зависит от лагов ГУЯ, ну и так далее... Короче, идей нету. Понятно.
<vdrandom> ok. не парься
<[Raiden]> artlaber_: выше 50 градусов  мне думается многовато.  Но ваще производители заявляют максимум 55-60 , причем если присмотреться, то там написано про температуру окружающей среды :)
<vdrandom> что-то у тебя зверски замороченное в терминале, XuMuK
<artlaber_> а есть тут знающие как написать скрипт который при повышении температуры до 55 будет включать, допустим 250 режим hdparm -B а при понижении до 48 - выставлять на уровне 254??
<XuMuK> vdrandom, byobu, мне чо нравицо вход/выход сети показывает и оперативку занятую
<artlaber_> [Raiden]: мне страшно немного ) ибо предыдущий ноут сгорел (мамка температуры не выдержала) ... был турион с ати картой загруженный на перфомансе на убунту 9.10 в игру ХОН часов 8
<[Raiden]> есть hddtemp , можно его вызывать в цикле с задержкой или из крона , с проверкой строки. Или юзать ег ов режиме демона, и парсить время от времени его лог из того же крона
<[Raiden]> ну а даль простой if then else
<artlaber_> [Raiden]: давно думал скрипты подучить... немного разгребусь с основными мороками - нужно будет попробовать заняться данным вопросом )
<artlaber_> перловка для данных целей пойдет?
<XuMuK> sudo hddtemp /dev/sda                                                    [1]
<XuMuK> /dev/sda: WDC WD3200BEVT-22ZCT0: 49°C
<[Raiden]> на перле это можно сделать
<[Raiden]> что бы без судо, можно sudo dpkg-reconfigure hddtemp и там выбрать суидбит
<XuMuK> прям чотко, на один градус меньше 50)
<artlaber_> /dev/sda:
<artlaber_>  APM_level      = 254
<artlaber_> 193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   199   199   000    Old_age   Always       -       5796
<artlaber_> после этого
<artlaber_> /dev/sda:
<artlaber_>  APM_level      = 253
<artlaber_> 193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   199   199   000    Old_age   Always       -       5803
<artlaber_> ^^^ а прошло всего 5 минут
<vdrandom> ща кто-то огребёт
<XuMuK> !paste| AlbertR|alt
<ubuntuhelp> AlbertR|alt: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<XuMuK> ой
<vdrandom> лол
<artlaber_> а
<XuMuK> ну короче ты понял))
<AlbertR|alt> ээээ
<artlaber_> короче теперь понял
<XuMuK> AlbertR|alt, да промазал я
<AlbertR|alt> аааа
<artlaber_> как этим пастером пользоваться?
<[Raiden]> про мобильные я незнаю, в плане температуры. И ещё хочу заметить, что в мобильном девайсе время работы от батареи может быть важнее времени жизни хдд , так что быстрый или даже ужасающий рост цикл каунтов вполне нормально.
<XuMuK> artlaber_, sudo hddtemp /dev/sda | pastebinit например
<XuMuK> и линк сюда
<artlaber_> [Raiden]: я от батареи использую ноут раз в месяц... так он у меня вечно от АС... и то батарею просто сажу и полностью заряжаю в качестве профилактики, чтоб не сдохла
<[Raiden]> ясн
<artlaber_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/627881/ отак что ли?
<artlaber_> понятно
<artlaber_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/627883/ - вот значение моего smartctl -A /dev/sda
<artlaber_> мне эти префейлы, олдейджи как-то не нравятся
<[Raiden]> sudo hddtemp /dev/sda |awk '{print $4}' |sed 's/[^0-9]//g'
<artlaber_> поясни плиз
<vamadir> привет всем. У меня глуппый вопрос. Есть сервер(куплен). На нем установлен друпал. Мне дано 2 внешних айпи. Как сделать так чтобы при вводе на один все попадали на друпал, а при другом, на пустую страницу
<vamadir> а то 2 айпи ведут н адрупал
<[Raiden]> artlaber_: авк делит строку на столбцы по пробелу и берет четвертый, а сед отрезает всё кроме цифр.
<artlaber_> [Raiden]: отлично... регулярное выражение для изьятия значения числа... спасибо
<artlaber_> *значения температуры винта
<[Raiden]> надо отделаться от sudo  )  и сравнить в скрипте 2 числа
<[Raiden]> или от рута пускать
<artlaber_> можно и не отеделываться, а в перловке просто выполнить команду, а результат считать и сравнить с заданной константой, допустим 55 и иф больше - хдпарм на 250, если меньше - на 254 :)
<artlaber_> хотя ты прав... нужно от рута запускать... постоянный ввод пароля мозги припарит
<[Raiden]> Ну, надо суид бит вешать или исключение в судоерс , иначе судо будет пасс запрашивать. Соотв кронтаб от юзера не сработает в фоне.
<artlaber_> согласен
<MetallDoctor> Выход - сделать кронтаб от рута. Все проблемы снимет.
<[Raiden]> угу
<artlaber_> и прицепить на автозагрузку при включении компа до появления логин скрина, сделать его процессом чтоб циклично выполнял проверку в фоне... )
<artlaber_> с владельцем рут
<XuMuK> так, я пошол в поликлинику сгоняю...
<MetallDoctor> А температуру, помнится мне, кошерно вытягивает awk. Только я плохо помню синтаксис.
<artlaber_> XuMuK: успехов
<artlaber_> если мы пришли к решению так быстро - о чем думают разработчики убунты? :)
<[Raiden]> ну можно, но ваще ,  если  есть планировщик, можно самому не делать лишний процесс с циклом...
<artlaber_> или, возможно, не все так просто как кажется?
<[Raiden]> всё просто )
<artlaber_> привязываться к планировщику - нецелесообразно. допустим я буду помнить, а через пол года забыл - опять копайся и вспоминай что к чему... а так залить решение на форум, сделать ппа-шку автоинсталяционную и ссылать пользователей, которым нужно...
<[Raiden]> к чему-то экзотичному мб не стоит, а крон фактичеки есть в любом линуксе. Хотя сам там смотри ) Это мелочи.
<[Raiden]> *ньюансы
<MetallDoctor> из "sudo hddtemp" можно получить через awk '{print $4}' значение "54°C"
<artlaber_> крон? знаешь в чем вся загвостка ситуации?? я размышлять и принцип понять могу... а когда дело идет к исполнению - начинаются "ньюансы" ))
<artlaber_> MetallDoctor: не удобно... значек градуса может ломаться в разных кодировка
<artlaber_> х
<artlaber_> и прописывать в регулярном выражении ифа проще цифры чем сравнивание стрингов
<MetallDoctor> Можно отрезать 2 последних знака.
<artlaber_> но стринг вед останется стрингом
<artlaber_> а так числовое значение сразу в переменную типа byte числом )
<[Raiden]> Ну опыт надо\привычку. Впринципе линукс сложен, но когда знаеш ьчто где и зачем , то нет.
<vamadir> народ ктонить мне поможет разобраться. Серевер на Ubuntu установил lamp.  в папку /var/www/drupal кинул drupal. в /var/www/my.html моя страница html. есть два айпи внешних *****.108 и *****.109. Как сдеать так чтобы при ****.108 был друпал а при *****.109 моя html？
<MetallDoctor> Нужно смотреть процедуру преобразования ворматов... Например, в Сях, ИМНИП, при попытке превратить строку в число отбрасывается всё, что не является цыфрами...
<artlaber_> [Raiden]: я на линуксе ровно год как... было жуткое желание спрыгнуть с ограничений, которые окна навязывают (постоянный поиск активатора, ключей антивиря, ключей софтины и прочей белеберды)... не жалею - даже жену и друга посадил на убунту :) сам в кде
<artlaber_> мутировал )
<artlaber_> MetallDoctor: я в сях не шарю к сожалению и ориентируюсь на забытые знания перловки ... )
<greenpower> по английски метал пишется с одной l
<[Raiden]> про вин\лин я помолчу ) Это на долго...
<MetallDoctor> Аналогично с перлом. Вообще я бы сделал на shell, но полюбому надо читать.
<artlaber_> MetallDoctor: читать таки надо... а порою впадло )
<artlaber_> [Raiden]: у меня есть время ;)
<[Raiden]> если знаете уже что-то перл там или питон - пишите. Шелл просто легкий для изучения, но совершенн о не обязательно на нем писать.
<artlaber_> совершенству нет предела .... даже ленин ручку рассписывал "учиться, учиться и еще раз уч..." дальше чернило кончилось )
<vamadir> меня видно?
<artlaber_> тебя видно
<vamadir> :)
<artlaber_> vamadir: напишу чтоб и тебе было видно )
<vamadir> ну хоть на этом спасибо
<artlaber_> в итоге я решил ближайшие пол года забить вообще на эти лоад циклы... все равно через год продам и возьму себе новый ноут )
<[Raiden]> )
<vamadir> народ дайте ссылку по настройке сервера на удаленной машине. А то все маны только про локальные. Мне надо понять как айпи адреса присваивать папкам
<rapidsp> ухты...
<artlaber_> rapidsp: что там?
<rapidsp> не там а тут
<artlaber_> ок что тут?
<MetallDoctor> vladimir Предлагаю по-копать в направлении xinetd, и. скорее всего, в направлении второго httpd на машие...
<MetallDoctor> Чтобы xinetd перенапрвлял разные интерфейсы на разные демоны.
<MetallDoctor> Это первое, что приходит в голову...
<MetallDoctor> Думаю, chroot спасёт отца русской демократии.
<User566[web]> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/ubuntu-11.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent Скачал отсюда Ubuntu. Ставил с DVD и флешки. Пишет при установки следующий файл не соответствует исходной икопии на CD/DVD: /target/bin/bash...
<User566[web]> вчем проблема?
<artus> User566[web], двд то зачем тебе? смысла в нем в убунте вообще нет, ибо через месяц версии пакетов на нем уже устаревшие
<User566[web]> ну так почему такое пишет? =)))
<User566[web]> на DVD сразу все русское =)))
<artus> md5sum сходится ч тем что стянул и то что на торенте?
<artus> User566[web], ну вообщето локализация ставится в 2 клика
<User566[web]> да все сходится =)
<User566[web]> ставится если инет тока будит =))) а если нет то нет =)))
<artus> а тянуть из за 20ти метров локализации 3.5 гига мусора это сильно )
<artus> ну дык поставь с другого) а образ двд как репы подключи)
<artus> можно даже не нарезать а исошник )
<artlaber> о зажрались люди
<artlaber> раньше качали с учетом до байта чтоб из трафика не выйти
<artlaber> а сейчас...... ради 20 метров 3.5 гига качать будет
<artlaber> хех
<User602[web]> вылител :( из за чего такое может писатся типа файл не оригинальный?
<artus> а что гугл говорит на эту ошибку?
<User602[web]> ничего =))) типа не оригинал.
<User602[web]> а где оригинальную можно скачать ubuntu?
<artus> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ )
<User602[web]> эм я оттуда и качал =)))
<artus> ну дык бери че попроще
<artus> а не двд
<User602[web]> ок попробую =))) вот с двд я када жал типа повторить считовать файл... он патом выводил типа неустановлено... а на флешки раза 3 нажал Retry щас установка продолжается
<User602[web]> а вчем разница CD и DVD?
<User602[web]> тока из за пакетов?
<artus> угу
<User602[web]> а какие пакеты??? онитипа сразу устанавливаются???
<artlaber> User602[web]: в двд пакетов на 2.5 Гб больше )
<User602[web]> или просто на диске
<artlaber> User602[web]: языковые, кодеки, проверка орфографии, локализация, дополнительные драйвера и прочее
<artus> User602[web], кароче, забей , смысла в двд нет никакого
<artlaber> artus: есть, если хочешь сэкономить трафик
<artus> User602[web], актуальнее на внешний карман сделать срез реп и обновлять его )
<artus> artlaber, да какая нафиг економия трафика
<artus> artlaber, я на 3g сижу и ставлю с нетинстала ) потому что у меня установка занимает по времени на пол часа меньше чем стягивать образ и по весу метров на 200 легче )
<artus> artlaber, и да, там где тянут торенты всегда есть вохможность стянуть репы )
<artlaber> artus: ))) вот допустим сидишь ты в глуши, где тянуться будет часов 10.... метров 200.... в лучшем случае
<artlaber> artus: отрубаешь инэт и погнал чистую инсталку с двд болванки с проприетарными дровами ставить
<artus> artlaber, ага, а двд он тянуть будет месяц?
<artlaber> а как иначе
<artus> нуну, удачи )
<artlaber> artus: в гости к брату троюродной сесты четвероюродной бабы на выходные в мск или питер забрел - вот и стянул себе ))
<Escsun> artus, смысла качать репы 0
<Escsun> artlaber, то тебе было)
<artus> Escsun, их на случай чего обновлять веселее чем двд)
<artus> это на случай если в глуши )
<artus> а двд нифига не панацея)
<artlaber> artus: доставку дисков в течении пары месяцев (подарки от убунту) еще никто не отменял ;)
<artlaber> и без трафика ))
<artus> artlaber, вот как то ждать 2 месяца ради двд
<artlaber> artus: а вы, галя, балованная )))))
<User602[web]> все тссс =)))) artus тоесть лудче качать целый iso образ чем с торента CDшник =)))
<artus> User602[web], лутше св чем двд, а еще лутше нетинстал)
<artus> у тебя сразу все свежее )
<User602[web]> а качать торен или iso ? =)))
<User602[web]> шоб целое было =)))
<artlaber> а еще лучше музыку слушать в двоичном формате на языке Морзе )
<artus> и не прейдется докачивать еще метров 100+ обновлений )
<artlaber> User602[web]: попробуй и то и то ) что быстрей качаться будет - то и качай )
<artus> artlaber, да какая нафиг балованая) из инета только 10ть гигов в месяц) так что ненадо ляля)
<artlaber> artus: ХД печаль... я с работы из доступных 30 для офиса стабильно 20 проедаю ) а че админам можно )
<artus> User602[web], да разницы никакой на самом деле , но если качать то не браузером а хотяб wget'ом
<Snoopik> Добрый вечер!
<User602[web]> уменя MD5 не совпадает с DVD
<User602[web]> тобиш левыйципанул?
<artus> тобиш так скачал
<User602[web]> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/MD5SUMS
<User602[web]> оно?
<User602[web]> всмысле так скачал
<DenSpirit> какой командой можно выключить убунту через терминал без ввода пароля?
<User602[web]> e8c522fc69d3bf2fda99b63b8f7c12f3 *ubuntu-11.04-dvd-i386.iso нет совпадат
<vdrandom> DenSpirit, научись уже прописать беспарольный shutdown в sudoers
<DenSpirit> vdrandom: метод не оч, сам понимаешь
<vdrandom> нет, не понимаю
<vdrandom> если надо вырубать из командной строки без пароля - лучший метод
<DenSpirit> через dbus
<artus> DenSpirit, а аргумент почему метод не оч?
<DenSpirit> длинную команду в alias запихнуть и все
<artus> DenSpirit, а нафига эти пляски с бубном ?
<vdrandom> artus, ему хочется чудовищных размеров и со стрёмным синтаксисом команду для dbus
<vdrandom> вместо нормального shutdown -h now
<vdrandom> :)
<DenSpirit> ммм...
<artus> vdrandom, вот жеш, halt тебя чем уже не устроил)
<vdrandom> artus, привычка
<DenSpirit> shutdown -h now вырубает sigkill ом
<vdrandom> О_о
<vdrandom> ЩИТО?
<DenSpirit> а если нужно штатно?
<artus> аххахаа
<vdrandom> вообще-то это самая штатная команда для выключения :)
<DenSpirit> когда процессы бить начинает, в плане
<vdrandom> из всех доступных
<artus> DenSpirit, сигкилом вырубает шнурок из розетки)
<l0ser140> Какие альтернативы пиджину есть, кроме empathy? А то пиджин память жрёт....
<vdrandom> нет, почему. зависшие сигкиллом убиваются после безуспешной попытки вырубания сигтёрмом
<vdrandom> l0ser140, протокол?
<l0ser140> джаббер, icq
<vdrandom> для асечки более легковесных не знаю. Для жаббира - mcabber
<vdrandom> есть ещё bitlbee, конечно :))
<chapt> кстати вопрсо по поводу алиасов, прописываю алиасы, а после перезагрузки они сбрасываюбтся, в чем причина?
<artus> l0ser140, gajim же )
<rapidsp> и еще 100500 клиентов )))
<vdrandom> но сдаётся мне адепты пиджина не осилят битлби
<Escsun> l0ser140, gajim джаббер клиент чисто но подключить аськин транспорт и норм)
<vdrandom> artus, я бы не назвал гажим легковесным
<Escsun> vdrandom, да ну?)
<vdrandom> как, в общем-то, любую софтину на питоне
<l0ser140> Escsun: покручу, спс
<artus> vdrandom, че, за лишние 5ть метров удавимся? )
<vdrandom> artus, я вообще кедовод :)
<vdrandom> но человеку памяти жалко вот
<artus> l0ser140, транспорты рулять)
<artus> это на гноме то ему жалко памяти? O_o
<vdrandom> лол
<artus> если жалко памяти сноси гном )
<Escsun> l0ser140, сколько у тебя памяти то?)
<l0ser140> мне жалко 200мб под мессенджер)
<Escsun> l0ser140, я в 1 гб на нетбуке никогда не чувствую не хватку памти ..
<Escsun> l0ser140, оО)
<Escsun> l0ser140, в 5 раз больше чем гаджим жрет))
<Escsun> l0ser140, даже в 6.5 раз)
<artus> че молчим? )
<skai> эхэхэй на меня смотрят телки%))))
<artus> skai, нашол нескучную обоину?
<skai> сдал последний экзамен:)
<SergeyIT> skai, уверен, что он последний?
<skai> в этом семестре да
<Imyap> ëîë
<ubuntuhelp> Imyap! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> интересно, он таки научитцо настраивать клиент на адекватную кодировку
<Imyap_> кто на связи ?
<artus> !ask | Imyap_
<ubuntuhelp> Imyap_: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> !pm > Imyap_
<ubuntuhelp> Imyap_, please see my private message
<artus> хм, добить алиасы на все случаи жизни боту и можно отвечать на все вопросы стандартными шаблонами)
<Imyap_> стоит ХР, не удается добраться до меню убунту, где установка, загрузжка с LiveCD и другое. Ошибка chroot: can't execute '...' Imput/output error Также ошибка [цифры] panic occurred switching back to text console Что делать?
<artus> нареж на новую болванку
<artus> а еще лутше на флешку
<Imyap_> как понять нареж?
<Imyap_> а что с этой болванкой?
<artus> запиши
<artus> Imput/output error
<Imyap_> может другую программу использовать?
<artus> можно и другой привод)
<artus> только вот на флешку оно как то попроще будет)
<Imyap_> я InfraRecorder использовал. Из-за неё проблема?
<artus> Imyap_, unetbootin есть такая софтинка
<Imyap_> artus, этот же диск CD-RW можно использовать?
<artus> можно
<artus> Imyap_, у тебя флешка свободная на гиг есть?
<Imyap_> artus, на ней файлы мои
<Imyap_> но свободная память на ней есть
<victor0000> Imyap_: фотоцифровой есть?
<Imyap_> есть только для мобилы micro sd
<Imyap_> но её через card-reader использовать только есть возможность
<artus> ну вообщето бубунту можно и с телефона поставить)
<artus> Escsun, дай темку годную светлую для коробки
<artus> Escsun, можно серенькую )
<Imyap_> artus, тогда попробовать через card-reader?
<Escsun> artus, я же pekwm пользуюсь
<artus> Imyap_, ну попробуй, если ты в биосе видиш кртридер и можес с него грузитцо то вперед)
<artus> Escsun, я знау у тебя в загашниках осталось)
<Escsun> artus, не особо))
<Imyap_> artus, вторым в биосе hard-disk должен быть?
<Imyap_> artus, а первым?
<Imyap_> artus, то есть как там card-reader обозначается?
<victor0000> Imyap_: юсб
<artus> Imyap_, да понятия не имею как у тебя картридер обозначается) явно не cd\dvd\hdd )
<victor0000> Imyap_: виртуалбокс биос уже есть юсб играть
<Imyap_> victor0000, я вас н епонял, поясните
<artus> victor0000, уже научился с флеши бутатцо?
<artus> victor0000, есть финт ушами для вбокса ) VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename ~/.VirtualBox/HardDisks/sdc.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/sdc ))
<victor0000> artus: да всё, просто клиент и сервер скачать nc /dev/sdc
<artus> victor0000, эм... чего???
<artus> мая твоя не понимать
<victor0000> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=116284.msg927102#msg927102
<victor0000> artus:
<artus> а, ты в этом смысле, ну начнем с того что вбокс итак умеет юсб
<artus> а я про загрузку с usb говорю )
<total__> добрый вечер
<Resager> добрый
<Resager> А можно-как-нибудь сделать так, чтобы по нажатию Print Screen рисунок сразу в буфер помещался (скриншот раб стола). Внутреними средствами?
<rapidsp> а он не помещается?
<Liberation> скажите, пожалуйста, а вот при установке через netinstall чем отличается kubuntu full от kubuntu desktop ?
<Nigelist> Привет всем!
<Nigelist> Какой антивирус посоветуете для Ubuntu x64?
<Resager> rapidsp: так там окно открывается, с выбором сохранить или в буфер сбросить.. вот это окно совсем не кстати
<Nor8> Nigelist: Касперского
<Nigelist> Из бесплатного
<Nor8> Nigelist: Под вайном запускай только
<artus> Nigelist, зачем?
<artus> а вообще есть кламав )
<Nigelist> Флешки проверять
<rapidsp> Resager: а если через стрл или шифт?
<Nor8> artus: Тссс..... Не спугни )))
<Resager> хммм
<Nigelist> Нор8, помолчи а, не делай из всего прикол.
<rapidsp> спугнул
<[Raiden]> Nigelist: тут антивирусы нужны , если только всякие транзитыне файлы проверять, что бы в сети вин-машины не передохли
<victor0000> Resager: scrot /tmp/ok.jpg && gnome-open /tmp/ok.jpg
<artus> нефиг вин машины в сеть пускать)
<Resager> спасиб всем)
<Nigelist> Артус ты кому?
<artus>  я вообще )
<[Raiden]> ваще кое-что лесть линукс специфичное, например chkrootkit
<[Raiden]> *есть
<[Raiden]> но если речь не про сервер в какой-нит ькомпании, оно не надо
<Nor8>      Есть же пара в репе антируткитеров
<artus> Resager, scrot -s -q 90 '%Y-%m-%d--%s_$wx$h_scrot.png' -e  'cp $f /home/user/images/$f  && itmages-upload $f && rm -f $f' | xclip -filter
<artus> Resager, по хоткею выделеный участок заливает на фотохостинг и отдает ссылку)
<[Raiden]> у IBM юбилей
<[Raiden]> 16 июня 1911  дата создания фирмы
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Приглашают на др? ;-)
<Resager> artus: блин.. круто же... а я написал баян пргу... но с гуем)
<Nigelist> Артус, ты тоже не засорял бы эфир
<[Raiden]> Неа )
<artus> Nigelist, чей ?
<Nigelist> Общий
<artus> Nigelist, все сказал?
<[Raiden]> Nigelist: бесплатных мониторов вроде нету под линукс, есть бесплатная проверялка clamav
<Nigelist> Монитор не нужен.
<artus> Nigelist, или ты тут в гордом одиночестве со своей мегапроблемой? обзор антивирусов в гугле
<[Raiden]> остальное платное дрвеб\касперский
<Nigelist> Смотрел
<Nigelist> Не устроило, ищу совета нормального.
<artus> Resager, http://itmages.ru/info/tools тут сам скрипт заливки, как и для наутилуса так и cli
<Resager> artus: спасибо!
<[Raiden]> Ест ьправда 1 финт ушами. Да простит меня дрвеб :) Точнее даже два. Можно их лайвсд юзат ьв виртуалке, подключая проверяемые разделы
<[Raiden]> либо вытащить с лайва бинарники вместе с ключиком
<rapidsp> кламав и точка и нехрен выдумывать
<Nigelist> Да с дрвебом можно просто юзать журнальные ключики. И молоть чуши. Др.Веб в топку.
<Nigelist> Ресурсов жрет много.
<Nigelist> Нужен легкий надежные гуи-сканер
<Nigelist> Бесплатный
<Nigelist> :)
<rapidsp> у кламава есть гуи-морда
<artus> напиша свой )
<[Raiden]> если дуал бут, поставь в винду антивирус. В линуксе он не нужен.
<Nigelist> Кривая как троль с бодуна.
<Imyap_> netinstell, hdmedia или live выбирать?
<rapidsp> три года назад нормальная была, с чего б ей окриветь
<Nigelist> Намереваюсь отказаться от винды вообще.
<Nigelist> По крайней мере дома.
<rapidsp> если нет винды, зачем антивирь?
<Imyap_> netinstell, hdmedia или live выбирать в unetbootin ?
<artus> бери нетинстал
<Imyap_> 11.04_netinstell, 11.04_hdmedia или 11.04_live выбирать в unetbootin?
<Nor8>  Есть, конечно, пара антивиров под линукс бесплатных, но даже произносить названия боюсь, вдруг забракуют спецы :-D
<Imyap_> artus, а что эти вещи означают?
<Nor8> Imyap_: Лайф бери, если образ на флэшку пишешь
<Imyap_> artus, а тот, что с _х64 или без него?
<artus> без
<Imyap_> ребят, почему один говорит нетинстал, а другой лив?
<artus> ща тебе рейден еще альтернейт посоветует)
<artus> Imyap_, тебе его поставить или как лив систему юзать?
<artus> если поставить то нетинстал
<Imyap_> artus, мне сначала посмотреть, потом поставить
<Imyap_> тогда сначала лив выберу
<artus> ну значит лив
<Imyap_> спасибо!
<Nor8>  Imyap_: С лайф ты тоже можешь поставить           )))
<Nor8> Это известно всем
<Imyap_> тогда в чем разница?)
<Nigelist> алиен может нормально сконвертить пакет х86 в х64?
<Imyap_> рядом с диструбутив чейчас галочка стоит. а рядом с "образ диска" ставить?
<artus> че???
<artus> Nigelist, причем тут алиен к х86 в х64?
<Nor8> ))))
<victor0000> kjk
<victor0000> лол*
<Nor8> Собрал бы чтоле кто-нибудь на базе убунту роллинг релиз ))))
<Nigelist> Читал где то, что так делали.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: обновись до ланцелота )
<[Raiden]> или оцелота
<[Raiden]> склероз
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Во, во, а роллинг назвать Ланцелот,  очень символично )))
<Nor8>  Рыцари, так сказать, круглого рабочего стола Убунту Ланцелот )))
<Nor8> Навсегда с вами, Ваш Ланцелот!
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Как тебе идея? )))
<[Raiden]> ничего
<[Raiden]> я думаю отдельной ветки убунты не будет
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере от каноникал
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да тоже так думаю, если, конечно, с юнити что-нибудь не случится  )))
<[Raiden]> для амд видюх 11.6 вышел драйвеер
<Resager> не подскажете как избавиться от баги: при каждой установки проги через консоль или установщик приложений выводятся ошибки:
<Resager>  При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<Resager>  g15daemon
<Resager>   g15stats
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Атишники      выдохнули)))
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], кстати, та приблуда о которой спрашивал таки ставит драйвера ) причем без вопросов )
<twin> парни как думаете менять нетбук HP Mini 2140(бу) на HP Probook 620(новый)?
<Nor8> artus: Что за приблуда?
<Nor8> twin: Меняй, разрешаем :-D
<[Raiden]> Ну, я уж буду ставить как я привык. Нравится - юзай.
<artus> Nor8, sgfxi
<twin> вот так спасибо)))
<artus> Nor8, сама тянет последние проприетарные дрова на нвидиу и ати и ставит их )
<Nor8> artus: Скрипт или гуишная?
<artus> скрипт
<artus> Nor8, ну а учитывая что она в вике дебиана и ее советують то я только за )
<[Raiden]> 2.3кг...
<Nor8> artus:  http://code.google.com/p/sgfxi/  Эта?
<[Raiden]> не очень легкий бук...
<artus> Nor8, угу
<twin> ну я просто думал продать свой нетбук и купить этот 620
<XuMuK> twin, ты в курсе, что почти пол цены ты там платишь за вендовоз 7 про?
<[Raiden]> если реально таскать, то hp mini удобней
<twin> не я с сусом беру
<twin> там стартер если так то))
<XuMuK> и за сколько?
<twin> точнее думаю купить с сусом
<moze> Всем привет!
<twin> за 12 с чем то
<twin> привет моз
<Nor8>  twin: Какая видео карта там?
<twin> встроенная интеловская
<moze> О чем речь?
<[Raiden]> сча на амдшной платформе бывают неплохие ноуты 12 дюймов
<[Raiden]> почти как нетбуки
<XuMuK> да ладно? а где ет такие цены:
<XuMuK> ?
<twin> becompact
<XuMuK> дай ссыль
<twin> там в прайсе 13 на у меня есть блат ахаха
<twin> в гугле первая ссыль
<artlaber> блатом с хорошими людьми надо делицо
<artlaber> ))
<twin> ах ты наглец аахаха
<Nor8> artus: На роллинге дебиановском разве нет такой удобной возможности прикрутить репы последних дров и поставить их через гуи? ))))
<artlaber> ^_^ а как иначе?
<[Raiden]> типа msi 12 u250 ,  правда там видео от ати, что явно лучше интела для виндовс, а вот для линукс под вопросом.
<twin> просто думал реальные отзывы ну там про этот комп
<twin> про виндовс речи не может быть я туда убунту поставлю привычнее
<artlaber> ати для линукса - неприятность
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Этот ноут поставляется с линуксом, думаю, там все норм
<twin> да и на работе проблем меньше будет
<artlaber> можете поверить на слово )
<twin> у мени ни когда не было ничего от ати и амд( думаю на интеле все же взять
<twin> и не с селероном а пентиум коре дуо
<artlaber> Nor8: мне HP ProBook 4515s тоже с линуксом подсовывали... сюзкой... но сюза сама по себе мне не нравится , а под убунтой сгорел ))
<artus> Nor8, не, последние в репах у меня были 195е , а щас 275 )
<twin> сгорел??
<[Raiden]> мне только на конкретно мсиайном не понравилось что руские  имена кнопок были наклейками. А так штука капельку пошустрей нетбуков )
<Nor8> artlaber: Во дает ))) А что сгорело?
<XuMuK> там за такие деньги атомы, а не а7ые...
<[Raiden]> и вес 1.3 всетаки не 2.3
<artlaber> Nor8: мамка
<Nor8> artlaber: Может брак?
<twin> да я от груди жму 120 кг для меня вес не проблема
<artlaber> Nor8: там отвестий для охлаждения было мало (пузо - цельный пластик), а воздухоотвод был 1 и малый
<twin> я имел ввиду производительность там корпус все дела
<[Raiden]> время работы правда часа 3-4
<artlaber> twin: подробности интимной жизни тут наверное лишни )))
<Nor8> artlaber: Ну так получается линукс не виноват
<moze> Про груди речь в таком контексте меньше всего хотелось бы слышать! ))
<twin> ну да не подумал написал пардон))
<twin> интимной ахаха
<artlaber> Nor8: под окнами ноут греется значительно меньше (проверенно)
<Nor8> artlaber: Под последними версиями Убунту так же
<twin> просто 620 пошустрее я думаю и вуртуальные машины норм на нем можно использовать
<artlaber> Nor8: у меня сейчас 11.04 - не правда )
<artlaber> Nor8: греются так же )
<moze> twin,  ты про рз?
<artlaber> пока не пошаманить ^_^
<moze> *hp
<[Raiden]> вирты машины в ноуте на бюджетном целеронцике?
<Nor8> artlaber: Почитать нужно гугль, там было что то про снижение нагрузки на проц
<twin> ага
<artlaber> *сбежал на минут 10
<[Raiden]> ну наверное для чего-то можно )
<twin> не не я с пентиумом возьму
<Nor8> artlaber: Да и апплет пользовать по изменению частоты
<[Raiden]> Лучше всетаки оставить ноутам ноутное, а десктопам дескопное )
<[Raiden]> т*
<twin> http://goo.gl/WrKrW данную модель хочу как бы
<twin> и экран что бы поболее был ну для фильмов все дела))
<twin> короче вывод стоит или нет?))
<[Raiden]> Моё мнение - нет. Зачем менять более легкий на более тяжелый. Но я рассматриваю ноуты только как довесок к десктопу :) По другому я их вообще не воспринимаю.
<moze> twin, тоже на 620-й засматриваюсь!
<twin> заманчивый он я сеня обзор на хабре читал вот и загорелся че та(
<twin> и выглядит строго для офиса нормал
<moze> ага и адски дешевый! )
<Nor8> twin: Теб для чего, нужда приперла или для форсу офисного? )))
<moze> Только вот решить не могу, ноут или планшет взять себе!..
<twin> не не для форса ахах)) ну просто экран хотелось бы больше тк музычкой увлекаюсь ну там фрутолупсы всякие и для виртуальных машин тк узучать нужно сервер 2008
<twin> в инете посидеть
<artus> moze, а в чем фишка фоск. знаки ставить?
<moze> artus, без фишки, в клаву не попадаю!
<artus> это ж как надо промахнутцо
<moze> artus, ага, мастерство не пропьешь.
<artus> skai, ты уже 30е ядро ставил? )
<Nor8> twin: Ну смотри сам, какой там на ноуте звук, никому неизвестно
<twin> нор думаешь на нетбуке лучше? или я тебя не понял?
<twin> ну да я видел что то про звук писали что не торт
<[Raiden]> копи 30, на 20-22 соберешь десктоп, на 8 купишь 22-24 дюйма моник. Аот тебе и будет и большой экран и виртуалки, даже несколько одновременно.
<[Raiden]> меня можно не слушать )
<Nor8> twin: Я думаю, что на дескотопе звук в разы лучше, а для офиса и твой старый нетбук сойдет
<[Raiden]> а нетбук останется на в парке посидеть , в чатике потрындеть
<[Raiden]> т.е. для того , для чего был создан
<Nor8> +1
<Nor8> twin: Опять же на десктопе с хорошим моником фильмы интереснее смотреть )))
<skai> artus: какое?
<twin> десктоб балин места занимает и под него стол нужен(
<twin> и на работу его не много напряжнее будет носить ахаах
<artus> skai, 3.0
<[Raiden]> Ну хочется 620-й хп - купи ) Капельку побыстрей будет.
<[Raiden]> судя по гуглу 3-4 часа работает от батарейки.
<Nor8> twin: Стол на работу носить не нужно ))))
<Nor8> twin: К тому же у тебя старый нетбук есть
<twin> не я имел ввиду я нетбук продам а этот куплю вот так))
<Nor8> twin: Да и покупать лучше с нвидиа, а не с ати
<Nor8> twin: Ищи с нвидиа железо
<twin> а там тока со встроенными эта модель
<twin> ((
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: trust me, фильмы интереснее смотреть на огромной панели )
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: к которой по USB можно харды цеплять
<Nor8>  Дайте какой-нибудь линк на российский нет-магазин, хоть на цены гляну
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Ну так, спору нет, да и денег на панель тоже ))))
<twin> http://goo.gl/WrKrW
<Nor8> twin: Что то дешев он для ХП
<twin> ну типа бюджетная модель все такое) думаешь очень подозрительно?))
<Nor8> twin: Был разговор, что оригинальных хп в России нет )) Ну может все изменилось уже
<artus> хм... а мне vim начинает нравитцо
<Nor8>  twin: http://goo.gl/5yYaj Вот это бери, и на работу сможешь носить, если что )))))
<twin> и цена у него просто ужасающая по сравнению с 620)))
<Nor8>  twin: Там есть и 12 тыщ моноблоки, но поменьше ))))
 * [Raiden] навел на artus красноглазометр
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> [Raiden]: зашкаливает?
<Nor8> http://goo.gl/e8Lyz
<[Raiden]> ага
<artus> [Raiden], да я тутор прозожу его , оказываетцо не все так печально )
<[Raiden]> моноблок...
<moze> фигасе
<[Raiden]> если только экрана ради
<Nor8> skai: Дневная норма красноглазия превышена вдвое )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Так там и железо норм, только ати опять все портит )))
<Nor8>  twin: http://goo.gl/kuXyy  с нвидиа
<[Raiden]> даж в парк ходить можно, только тележку ещё с дисзельным генератором
<twin> это же моноблок 20 дюймовый))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> twin: http://goo.gl/uw95p  или вот ноут
<Nor8> twin: Ну нравятся мне моноблоки ))) Ничего не могу поделать )))
<Nor8> twin: Во, с линуксом http://goo.gl/21tFW
<twin> мне тоже нравяться а еще очень нравиться imac за 65 тысяч
<Nor8> twin: Зачем за бренд переплачивать? )))0
<twin> да не знаю сам просто нравиться ахаха
<moze> Всем пока!
<twin> давай удачи) я тоже сваливаю
<twin> всем чистое небо пацаны!)
<[Raiden]> моноблоки не люблю. Вроде бы десктоп, но её 1 хдд уже не всунешь и т.д. А вот ноуты у эйпл хороши , например macbook air
<[Raiden]> правда сча они уже не единственные тонкие на рынке
<inkvizitor68sl> далеко не единственные
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня asus u35jc уже легче макбуков про
<inkvizitor68sl> по толщине они одинаковые
<inkvizitor68sl> а стоп
<inkvizitor68sl> ты про эйр
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: air - унылое говно
<inkvizitor68sl> я видел один нормальный тонкий ноут
<inkvizitor68sl> самсунг кажется
<inkvizitor68sl> но у него цена, как у самолета
<inkvizitor68sl> 100к, вроде
<skai> эйр отличный ноут
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: что ты будешь делать с core2duo и невозможностью смотреть hd ?
<inkvizitor68sl> то есть hd посмотришь
<inkvizitor68sl> fullhd на динамических сценах - с трудом
<inkvizitor68sl> bdrip в 50 гигов - только мечтай и плачь
<[Raiden]> видюхой же можно декодить. И выход небось есть для монитора\тв с hdmi
<[Raiden]> вообще корки должно хватать
<skai> MacBook Air выглядит тонким и изящным — однако это маленькое чудо оснащено мощным графическим процессором NVIDIA, процессором Intel Core 2 Duo, невероятно быстрыми flash-накопителями и аккумулятором большой ёмкости. Внешний вид может
<skai>  быть обманчив, но производительность не скроешь.
<skai> я вот думаю.а с каких пор невидия не уцмеет аппаратный декод фуллхд?
<inkvizitor68sl> 4 часа - большая емкость?
<inkvizitor68sl> вы меня сейчас уговорите купить его, лол
<[Raiden]> а не 8? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> Питание
<inkvizitor68sl> Время работы от аккумулятора5 ч
<skai> 5-7 часов с активной вафлей
<skai> не хочешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> да не живут они столько
<inkvizitor68sl> я по офису только и вижу яблоководов, которые зарядки ищут.
<skai> и это всего 35 ват
<inkvizitor68sl> благо они там валяются везде
<skai> ну так небось старое гугно мамонта таскают
<inkvizitor68sl> да нет
<inkvizitor68sl> там все ноуты своевременно обновляют
<inkvizitor68sl> сейчас вот тем, кто маками не пользуется выдали фуджики с i7 - так я их в продаже найти не могу
<[Raiden]> чел спросил про бюджетный ноут на целероне )
<[Raiden]> а нас понесло
<inkvizitor68sl> а до этого были деллы с i5, тысяч по 50 - тоже в прошлом году вышли
<inkvizitor68sl> ааа..
<inkvizitor68sl> кто спрашивал то?
<skai> и тут остапа понесло
<safinaskar> у меня типичная проблема: ноут не может нормально пробудиться после hibernate. samsung r519. kubuntu 10.04. я готов обновиться до любой версии. готов сменить убунту на генту или ещё что-нибудь
<[Raiden]> twin
<[Raiden]> тебе вяснить что мешает пробудке, 1 из дров возможно. И насторить его выгрузку\подгрузку.
<[Raiden]> *надо
<skai> http://retera.ru/reviews/asus-ul80vt.html
<admin-skif-biz> народ, залипла на клаве Fn это лечится?
<[Raiden]> как выяснить правда незнаю )
<skai> вот вам бюджетный ноут с 8часами на борту
<skai> 20 тыр
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: да ничего удивительного вэтом нет
<inkvizitor68sl> если сидюк не нужен - то таких асусов и асеров - пруд пруди
<inkvizitor68sl> 12-13 дюймовых
<inkvizitor68sl> только другое дело, что реально столько живут только избранные модельки
<skai> ну тут и сидюк есть
<inkvizitor68sl> и ни одна из них - не с core 2 duo, так как он очень прожорлив
<inkvizitor68sl> c2d ULV - прожорливее моего i3
<skai> даж мой ноут с батарейкой в два раза меньше держит 4 часа
<skai> да ну никуя
<skai> c2d просто может и прожорлиив
<skai> но никак не ulv серия
<inkvizitor68sl> возьми 2 одинаковых асуса 35й ветки.
<[Raiden]> Ноуты всетаки ... Ноуты.  мой е4600 супер пи за 21 сек считает, в разгоне правда. А это более чем бюджетный камень и не выпускают даже уже.
<admin-skif-biz> а я неттоп к телевизору приделал. Получился бук почти нахаляву
<inkvizitor68sl> один с i3, второй с ulv
<inkvizitor68sl> ulv в реальности живет 6 часов
<inkvizitor68sl> а i3 - 8
<inkvizitor68sl> батарея одинаковая, корпуса одинаковые, матрицы одинаковые.
<inkvizitor68sl> все дело в том, что у i3 платформа менее прожорлива
<inkvizitor68sl> видюха, считай, потребляет ровно ноль
<safinaskar> объясните мне, есть ли хоть один дистрибутив линя, который бы не глючил и нормально пробуждался после гибернации?
<skai> 35 ват у i3 самого энергосберегающего 2 поколения
<skai> средне 65 ват
<inkvizitor68sl> то есть i3 vs c2d ulv - c2d жрет меньше, понятное дело. но в сборке с материнкой, контрллерами и прочим - i3 рвет ваши ульки
<umren> skai: хочешь автономности покупай мак.
<skai> против 10 у к2д
<umren> там часы реальные.
<skai> umren: у меня ноут 4 часа с батарейки слабее чем в маке в два раза живет
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: в пике частоты
<umren> макось реально оптимизирована для ноутбуков.
<skai> umren: можно заказать родные батарейки в два раза тольще.и будет 8 часов
<umren> в отличии от виндовс и линукса, работает в разы дольше.. батарейки теже
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну да.в пике у ulv 10
<skai> у i3 35
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: видим разницу?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: так что улв никак не прожорливей ишек
<[Raiden]> в лине можно потюнить немного, хотя макос конечно хороша, всмысле из коробки.
<umren> после того как у меня батарейка 9 часов проработала от постоянно вайфая + средней подсветки + звука, я офигел
<skai> у i7 есть по 17 ват
<skai> но опять таки до улв не дотягивает
<skai> потому что что?
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/115451/ - О том, как я заставлял Ubuntu работать 10 часов от батареи
<skai> потому что ulv = ultra low voltage
<skai> [Raiden]: если батарея физически не может работать больше, чем в ней есть емкости - ей никакие оптимизации не помогут
<[Raiden]> это верно.
<[Raiden]> пожалуй
<[Raiden]> но в разных ос 1 и таж батарейка будет не совсем одинаково себя вести
<[Raiden]> и вот тут можно кое-что поправить
<umren> возможно если в обычном макбуке поменять хард на ssd то еще дольше работать будет )
<umren> но в любом случае покупаешь кой нидь асус где пишут 6 часов. а работает он максимум 3.
<[Raiden]> наверное заявлена работа 6 часов, например читая
<skai> ага
<[Raiden]> а не бегая разнося все подряд в урбан )
<skai> на вендах мой ноут живет еле еле 3 часа
<umren> а в маке написано 10 часов.
<umren> будет 10 часов
<umren> и больше
<skai> umren: вот когда будет - тогда и пусть меряются
<umren> не просто читая
<skai> а у hp УЖЕ есть ноуты по 35 часов батарейки
<skai> один
<skai> но есть
<umren> с ящиком в 5 кг на спине? )
<skai> простая батарейка
<skai> не тяжелее обычной
<umren> это как.. для развертывания глонас нужно 3 человека ))
<[Raiden]> Это больше на слепую веру похоже. Разрядится гораздо раньше 10 часов - сморя какая нагружка на железо. Может и 5 не протянуть.
<umren> skai: что за модель
<umren> с какой ОС он выдает такие результаты
<skai> сорри
<skai> ошибся
<skai> 32 часа
<umren> я посмотрю сейчас тесты
<skai> EliteBook 8460p
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: короче. у меня весь ноут в нормальном рабочем режиме потребляет 25 Вт
<inkvizitor68sl> при частоте в 933 мгц.
<skai> я свой не измерял
<inkvizitor68sl> и аккумулятор у меня не расчудесный - 4400 всего
<artus> так, беру свои слова обратно) vim няка
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: емакс лучше
<umren> skai: странно чото, батарея это называется HP Ultra-Capacity Notebook Battery но нигде обзора на нее нету.
<umren> с обычной батареей ноутбук в режиме чтения работает 9 часов
<skai> дык анонсировали тока вот не так давно ее
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, так, не разрывай мне моск, я пока только vim познаю
<[Raiden]> В другом ирц пишут 13 дюймов аир пашет при браузинге инета 5-6 часов
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: ага. кстати, ноут на 35 часов - как раз на i3/i7
<umren> skai: понятно, тогда рано об этом говорить
<skai> inkvizitor68sl:там не в проце сила.а в батарейке
<inkvizitor68sl> там не такая большая батарейка, как тебе кажется
<inkvizitor68sl> 12к, чтоли
<skai> я когда она вышла - читал, что чето там япоцкие нанотехнологи ужали
<skai> 12 ячеек
<umren> да, 12
<umren> весит килограмм
<umren> )
<inkvizitor68sl> но, почему то, сделал не на ulv
<inkvizitor68sl> странно, почему же
<umren> ну, послежу за ней как будут первые тесты, интересно
<inkvizitor68sl> ulv хорош тем, что дешевый
<umren> но думаю она будет стоить как макбук.
<umren> одна батарейка.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: потому, что бизнесс класс
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: туда пузомерки нужны
<inkvizitor68sl> не нужны туда пузомерки
<skai> umren: весь ноут 1000$
<umren> skai: 1300 вроде
<skai> umren: врядли он состоит тока из батарейки
<umren> с обычной батарейкой :)
<umren> не, той батарейки нету вкомплекте
<umren> в комплекте 6 ячеек
<umren> 45к он стоит
<Nor8> Вот такую батарейку нужно http://www.membrana.ru/particle/16284
<umren> а это не 1000.
<inkvizitor68sl> макбуки хороши тем, кстати, что для них есть внешние акки
<umren> 45к с 6 ячеек батарея
<inkvizitor68sl> в том числе и вполне серьёзные - на 20+ часов
<inkvizitor68sl> на реальных 20, а не маркетинговых
<umren> 12 ячеек батарея еще 20к будет стоить, не меньше. Если нанотехнологии :D
<inkvizitor68sl> только стоит такая батарейка 30к хД
<umren> а тут уже цена приближаеться к стоимости космического аппарата
<umren> и это за ХП
<skai> umren: ну так.выпустят ее в продакшен.и сразу задешевеет
<umren> skai: ждать долго еще
<skai> врядли долго
<umren> skai: сейчас проще взять мак.
<skai> они тормозить не будут
<skai> а то они смогли - ктото еще сможет
<skai> и бабло не успеют состричь на волне гиковизма
<umren> при той же цене, работает дольше :)
<umren> а если батарейками меряца то не знаю, доп батареи вон тоже грят есть
<skai> umren: вот откроют апстор - будет таже цена
<umren> ebay.com уже давно открыли
<skai> umren: а пока - макбуки последние у ритейлеров ооочень невкусные
<umren> заказывай нехочу
<skai> umren: а нафиг ебей?если мона купить за рубежом
<skai> доставка будет дешево
<skai> но речь то про рашку и покупку средствами в рашке
<umren> ебей это и есть зарубеж
<umren> :)
<umren> skai: ну даже при грабительских ценах ритейлеров. macbook pro early 2011 стоит стокаже скока твой хп про :)
<umren> и работает в дефультной конфигурации дольше
<umren> вот тебе и сравнение
<umren> если брать самому где то и знакомый с онлайн шоппингом, то еще выгоднее
<umren> при учете того что в макбуке не тока батарея, а еще поликарбоновый корпус и точ там стеклянный и клава крутая
<umren> то выбор очевиден
<umren> а ну да, и экран
<umren> углы обзора лучше, цветность
<umren> skai: что бы ты взял?
<skai> в ресторе за макбук про 17" просят 100к русских
<skai> это 3.5к американских
<umren> ну я сравнивал 13" про и хп про 14"
<skai> тот же мак в сшп стоит 2.5к американских рублей
<umren> 13" тоже pro
<skai> пока не откроют апстор - покупать в рашке будет ооочень не выгодно
<inkvizitor68sl> http://wiki.jrudevels.org/HateXMPP вот такой чтоли поюзать +)
<umren> да ладно, посмотри на самсунги новые
<umren> как там S версия вроде
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: да лан, макбуки у нас уже нормально стоят
<inkvizitor68sl> 2-3к переплата по сравнению с "заказать"
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: 1к долларов переплата
<inkvizitor68sl> я совсем недавно к прошке присматривался самой дешевой 2011
<inkvizitor68sl> шутишь?
<skai> крупнейшего реселлера по сравнению с сшп
<inkvizitor68sl> 42к стоит прошка
<skai> только что смотрел
<skai> сравнил топовую прошку у них и у нас
<skai> у нас 100К
<inkvizitor68sl> ну блин, топовая
<inkvizitor68sl> что ты хотел
<inkvizitor68sl> топовый макбук вообще стоит 250к
<skai> слабая 13"  них 1.5к
<skai> у нас 60тыр
<inkvizitor68sl> лолшто?
<skai> по ихнему 2.1к
<skai> http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_mac/family/macbook_pro?mco=MTc3Njk4MDk
<skai> http://www.re-store.ru/apple-mac/macbook-pro-13/core-i7-2.7ghz-4gb-500gb/
<skai> 13 с и7
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: покупай не хочу - http://apple-land.ru/product/macbook-pro-mc374/?from=ya
<skai> у них 1.5к
<inkvizitor68sl> i7 не нужен
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, это че за стремный чатик?
<skai> http://apple-land.ru/product/-macbook-pro-mc375/
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: ну? полтора килобакса + 3к
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<inkvizitor68sl> skai:
<inkvizitor68sl> +4*
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: полтора килобакса +100 баксов доставки - всяко дешевше, чем переплата в 1килобакс
<inkvizitor68sl> где ты увидел переплату в 1 килобакс?
<skai> тока вот на и5 самых слабых макбуках прошках и самая притная наценка
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: я те выше показал.либо покупать самую слабую модель (там наценка всего 130 баксов по сравнению с сшп), либо сосать куи
<skai> ибо чем выше - тем больше разница
<inkvizitor68sl> фр
<inkvizitor68sl> короче мне через полгода дадут халявный с SSD, 8 гигами и i5
<inkvizitor68sl> аццтаньте
<inkvizitor68sl> при заказе следует учитывать таможню
<inkvizitor68sl> они любят за макбуки содрать денюжку
<skai> и присылать кирпичи вместо япедов
<inkvizitor68sl> ну с кирпичами не всё так плохо, хотя и такое бывает
<skai> дык почта роиссии.мы делаем чудеса.превращаем технику в кирпичи
<skai> хотя нафига кирпичи пихать.япед же легкий
<inkvizitor68sl> ну не такой уж и легкий
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня нетбук на 200г тяжелее, всего лишь
<rapidsp> а вы че до сих пор без войсов? :)
<Nor8> ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> >_>
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban --host inkvizitor68sl 105000000000 БАН!
<total__> еще раз добрый вечер
<inkvizitor68sl> превед
<inkvizitor68sl> а я в бане
<total__> как исправить это
<total__> root@server:/var/www# mdadm -Cv /dev/md2 -b internal --level=1 --raid-devices=2 missing /dev/sdb2
<total__> mdadm: /dev/sdb2 is too small: 1K
<total__> mdadm: create aborted
<alexandr> вечер всем
<inkvizitor68sl> total__: диски с 4к сектором) ?
<total__> помогите плиз, что делать с этим
<total__> root@server:/var/www# mdadm -Cv /dev/md2 -b internal --level=1 --raid-devices=2 missing /dev/sdb2
<total__> mdadm: /dev/sdb2 is too small: 1K
<total__> mdadm: create aborted
<alexandr> подскажите как мне установить через репы гимп 2.8
<skai> @voice total__
<inkvizitor68sl> флудить прекрати
<skai> total__: еще раз и в глаз
<inkvizitor68sl> прочитали все уже.
<total__> мне просто срочно надо
<artus> и что?
<artus> срочно это только в платном суппорте )
<alexandr> как установить гимп 2.8
<artus> alexandr, нуфди репу с ним и поставь
<artus> *найди
<alexandr> не могу найти
<artus> ну значит не светит)
<alexandr> обидно
<[Raiden]> да может и к лучшему. 2.8 в разработке
<inkvizitor68sl> total__: что тебе надо? прочитать с выражением ман по mdadm ?
<inkvizitor68sl> или посмотреть за тебя, что у тебя за диск?
<total__> нет, как сделать чтобы команда прошла,  а то она ругается чета
<[Raiden]> missing смущает
<[Raiden]> - там не должно быть?
<skai> ляский хромиум
<total__> с двумя другими прокатило, только этот остался
<skai> он у мя инфаркт вызовет
<artus> skai, ты сам себя накажеш или как ?
<[Raiden]> значит команда верна и что-то сразделом
<[Raiden]> наверное )
<skai> artus: а тебе мама не говорила выражение: ляски-масяски?
<skai> artus: ты про окопяна не слышал?
<total__> спс
<skai> artus: наказывать тут не за что:)
<total__> пойду рыть, что с ним
<artus> skai, че, курсы по сьезду здал на 5ть? )
<skai> *сдал
<go8765> artus: привет. получилось что-то вчера?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: чего с хромиумом ?
<artus> go8765, ну в календаре события создает вроде как ток четь календарь не отправляет, надо с ним шаманить
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: вот ты замечал, что подписи вкладок отображаются частью, когда много вкладок?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: у мну открыто куча вкладок, что букв "не видно"
<skai> я сарайчик построил кирпичный, найдя 5 битых пикселей.
<inkvizitor68sl> а )
<skai> пока не проверил их.это кусочки букв
<skai> нахваний
<skai> по 1 пикселю влезло в некоторых вкладках
<skai> вот куда мне недвижимость кирпичную продавать теперь?:)
<inkvizitor68sl> как куда
<go8765> artus: а свой номер ты привязывал к календарю?
<inkvizitor68sl> джамшутам
<artus> go8765, угу, ток это я уже потом залез в настройки и привязал, попробовал 1н раз отправить и пошол спать)
<artus> go8765, ну там же фишка чтоб оно создавало записи , оно их создаеть, надо терь с календарем разобратся
<skai> меня так тока влц кирпичнодозорством пугал
<skai> у него была фишка
<skai> когда в фулскрине мыш пропалдает - остается 1 пиксель черный на месте указателя
<skai> я долго искал - откуда пихель битый.причем так удачно сворачивал-разворачивал - что мыш примерно в одно и тоже место клал.
<skai> потом заметил
<skai> вот теперь у мну две проги, помогающие построить дачу
<total__> подскажите пожалуйста, что не правильно в этой команде mkinitrd --with-raid --with raid1 /boot/initrd-`uname -r`-raid1.img `uname -r`  а то он пишет mkinitrd: command not found
<BasicXP> sudo update-initramfs -u -k `uname -r`
<Imyap> fgf
<Imyap> ïâûïâ
<Imyap> ûï
<BasicXP> total: ^^
<[Raiden]> Microsoft стала поставщиком Олимпиады-2014. Компания займется программным обеспечением Олимпиады. - Ждем большие олимпийские экраны с бсодами.
<BasicXP> Или часы, идущие 32:767 , потом -32:768
<BasicXP> и то выше был не "няшный" смайл, а стрелочки :)
<BasicXP> total: получил команду?
<total__> нет
<BasicXP> sudo update-initramfs -u -k `uname -r`
<BasicXP> это должно сработать
<total__> спс большое
<BasicXP> только модули raid нужно прописать в не помню где хехе
<BasicXP> в инете посмотри где настройки включения модулей у initramfs-tools
<[Raiden]> -k  all можно для профилактики
<[Raiden]> в /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<go8765> artus: подскажите про питон плиз: /home/go8765432/.scripts/gmail2.py: 10: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<go8765> temp=os.popen(com)
<umren> go8765: написано же все
<go8765> вот сама строка
<umren> go8765: неправильный синтаксис
<go8765> umren:  ну в чём он неправильный?
<umren> забыл поставить где то что то
<umren> закрыть скобку
<inkvizitor68sl>  /join #python
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: да это простой вопрос... чё сразу: joiin python//
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: на заголовок канала посмотри
<go8765> umren: так закрыта вроде
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, даеш вечер диктатуры)
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: http://ibash.org.ru/quote.php?id=14097 специально для тебя цитата.
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: а если это из скрипта для коньков,которые запускаются в убунте?
<inkvizitor68sl> угу, а мне расскажите как написать патч для бондинка eth, потому что я использовать буду его в убунте.
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, жжешь)
<artus> go8765, тогда тебе сначала на канал питона, потом коньков, и уж только после этого сюда )
<go8765> artus:  есть канал коньков? о_О
<inkvizitor68sl> вся проблема в том, что ошибка не в этой строке, скорее всего.
<[Raiden]> +1
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что умные люди не знают про шабанг и про то, что он не считается первой строкой
<umren> [f[f
<umren> хаха
<inkvizitor68sl> и про то, что строка может быть разбита на 2-3.
<umren> это канал юзеров Ububntu
<umren> ))
<umren> какой там Pithon? ))
<inkvizitor68sl> даже ская разбудили
<skai> !gnazi > umren
<ubuntuhelp> umren, please see my private message
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а то.ну не смог вынести такого
<umren> skai: это было вконтексте ссылки на баш :)
<go8765> ладн. спрошу прощё- есть у кого-то рабочий скрип для коньков для проверки жмэйла?
<Escsun> go8765, давно пользовался, отрубил ...
<umren> go8765: #python #perl #tcl
<umren> #bash
<umren> :)
<go8765> artus: в твоём кстати пишет тыщу ощибок у меня каких-то..
<skai> о.а я омоему обоих из цитаты банил
<skai> эх ностальгия
<skai> go8765: есть
<artus> go8765, главное что у меня не пишет)
<skai> go8765: на форуме тысячи их
<Escsun> а ну сейчас на баше попробую скрипт))
<skai> http://lurkmore.ru/%D0%92%D1%8B%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C_%D1%81%D0%B5%D0%B1%D0%B5_%D0%B2_%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%83
<skai> вот вам самоучитель скриптов
<skai> http://tinyurl.com/8qwl89
<skai> вот так кошернее
<Escsun> в 4 строки скрипт вышел)
<Escsun> интересно работает ли ))
<umren> перл в 1 строку осилит :D
<Escsun> umren, ы пашет
<Escsun> не понятно что сложного написать тот скрипт)
<go8765> Escsun: у меня тоже один день пахал, а на второй - отвалился...
<Escsun> go8765, на bash + curl и все пашет
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> а как centerim вообще настраивать оО
<go8765> Escsun: можешь скинуть плиз
<go8765> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<Escsun> go8765, правда чет он мне не нравиться )
<Escsun> go8765, хотя нет все ок)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, смысла его настраивать нет, он с utf8 не дружит
<inkvizitor68sl> dgjkyt ct,t lhe;bn
<inkvizitor68sl> вполне себе дружит
<Escsun> go8765, просто места нету)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ты текст на кирилице адекватно набираеш?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<artus> эммм....
<inkvizitor68sl> centerim-utf8 пакет
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, мне вполне нравится клиент
<inkvizitor68sl> привыкнуть и будет совсем няшка
<artus> версия какая ?
<inkvizitor68sl> только к жаббе не коннектицц
<artus> он мегакошерен, ток с кирилицей были траблы
<inkvizitor68sl> Версия: 4.22.9-1ubuntu1
<UNIm95> фрихабр под хабра эффектом
<inkvizitor68sl> только контакты из icq все равно не переименовались
<inkvizitor68sl> уродство
<artus> да нифига не нормально
<inkvizitor68sl> ну у меня по жаббе нормально
<inkvizitor68sl> я кодировку прописал
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, http://itmages.ru/image/view/212781/606aaa14
<artus> где текст печатает а где указатель
<inkvizitor68sl> а, да это мелочи
<Imyap> gfjfjf
<inkvizitor68sl> отправляется и принимается всё нормально же
<artus> фигасе мелочи
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl: что за терки между хабрами? ты не знаешь?
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl: фри хабр дает 404
<go8765> Escsun: так можешь скинуть скринт плиз)
<Imyap> àâðâðâ
<ubuntuhelp> Imyap! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<UNIm95> блин у них апач или nginx
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95: да мне плевать, честно. Пока гугл ридер работает - мне вообще на все сайты плевать.
<Escsun> go8765, в общем смотри)
 * UNIm95 пошул гуглить про гугло ридер
<UNIm95> *пошёл
<inkvizitor68sl> всё таки у центрима косяки есть
<Escsun> go8765, http://paste.pro/1908875
<inkvizitor68sl> несовместимые с жизнью
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, у него вечно такие проблемы ..
<inkvizitor68sl> 1) группы 2) не коннектится к яндексу 3) ники потерялись
<inkvizitor68sl> пробую каббер, если не получается - иду писать нужные плагины к финчу
<inkvizitor68sl> за полгодика напишу
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl у него (ридера) есть не браузерный клиент?
<inkvizitor68sl> олсо он не умеет корректно работать вдвоем с другим клиентом
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95: а зачем?
<vdrandom> inkvizitor68sl, он древний, как говно мамонта же
<Imyap_> Здравствуйте! Что будет, если попробовать через UNetbootin создать диск для установки убунту, если диск уже записан с такой же целью?(другая программа плохо  записала, наверно)
<inkvizitor68sl> машу ж вать
<vdrandom> будет рекурсия
<vdrandom> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> centerim поломал мне ВСЕ группы
<vdrandom> лол
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, дадада
<vdrandom> зря ты на основном акке его пускал :)
<inkvizitor68sl> теперь и в других клиентах у меня одна группа в 223 человека
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, я сам ща востанавливаю)
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl не один за компом а человек не может понять зачем надо разные юзеры на одном компе
<vdrandom> тебя ж предупреждали, не работает у него утф
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: да нет, акк то как раз не основной
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ^_^ забыл тебя предупредить)
<inkvizitor68sl> но контактов всё равно немеряно
<runtu> ого а оно работает
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95: и? )
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95: научить запускать хром в анонимном режиме с нужной вкладкой) ?
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl нет. скорее я себе ноут возьму.
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, научи)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: man google-chrome, нне?
<artus> вот жеш)
<inkvizitor68sl> а там есть прекрасная ссылка на http://www.google.com/support/chrome/
<inkvizitor68sl> а там можно найти http://peter.sh/experiments/chromium-command-line-switches/
<vdrandom> какой клёвый tld ._.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30897
<inkvizitor68sl> блин, да какого фига в 1010 гном терминал игнорит все способы поменять заголовок терминала
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: vlad.pro лучше
<inkvizitor68sl> а есть ещё .so
<vdrandom> pro скушный
<inkvizitor68sl> libsexy.so ещё свободенр
<vdrandom> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> такая либа правда существует, еси чо )
<vdrandom> знаю
<vdrandom> и входит в GTK вроде
<[Raiden]> может не так меняете?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: screen -> set title blah
<vdrandom> у меня в каком-то из терминалов забавная бага наблюдалась
<vdrandom> он с определённого момента каким-то макаром в цикл уходил. и терминал начинал называться
<vdrandom> zsh:zsh:zsh:zsh:zsh
<vdrandom> и так далее :)
<[Raiden]> )
<Lorgus> hi all
<[Raiden]> я зш пользую тоже
<vdrandom> сам ты хай
<artus> [Raiden], есть чего вкусного в конфиге ? ))
<vdrandom> а если найду?
<[Raiden]> возможно нет. Могу показать
<vdrandom> простите, вырвалось
<artus> давааайй)))
<Lorgus> вопрос... при восстановлении пишет (в экран полностью не влазит) .....(какая то буква) попытаться восстановить, i игнорировать s пропустить.... какая буква первая ???
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: есть идеи, как заголовок сменить?
<artus> s пропустить
<Lorgus> artus,  это я и без тебя прочитал
<artus> Lorgus, ты про груб ?
<[Raiden]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/628071/
<Lorgus> artus,  я про первую которая в экран не влазит
<artus> Lorgus, да я на автомате ) из того что помню )
<Lorgus> хому не видит гад
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: фиг знает, при переходи папки или запуске мц у меня менялся в 10.10
<[Raiden]> со скрин не смотрел
<inkvizitor68sl> да вичат у меня тоже меняет
<artus> Lorgus, толи e толи m толи u
<inkvizitor68sl> мне просто нужно из финча вызывать
<Lorgus> artus, щас проверим
<inkvizitor68sl> о!
<inkvizitor68sl> в финче теперь контакты добавлять можно ><
<inkvizitor68sl> я почти влюблен
<inkvizitor68sl> но нотификации никакой(
<artus> vdrandom, показывай свой конфиг )
<go8765_> Escsun: у меня этот скрпт и был. спс. но он как-то странно работает - вчера он вроде работал, потом - перестал, сегодня опять вроде работает. но проверяет только одну почту. а вторую - не хочет
<Escsun> go8765_, а 2-ю он и не будет
<Escsun> go8765_, но вообще да странный видимо это курл виноват
<Escsun> go8765_, надо ему wget подкинуть
<vdrandom> artus, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/408930/
<vdrandom> я у кого-то отсюда тырил куски конфига :)
<go8765_> Escsun: а чё 2ую не будет? я их 2 сделал с 2мя названиями и 2раза в коньки записал
<Escsun> go8765_, а ну тогда будет
<go8765_> но не проверят
<vdrandom> inkvizitor68sl, он всё также показывает ОКНА В ТЕРМИНАЛЕ?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> и за это он мне и нравится
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что при правильном использовании - очень похоже на вичат
<victor0000> это zx-spectrum basic клавиши?))
<Escsun> go8765_, попробуй через перл скрипт http://conky.sourceforge.net/gmail.pl
<go8765_> Escsun: ладн. пусть хоть одну проверяет
<vdrandom> отвратительно
<vdrandom> вичат похож на вичат
<vdrandom> за это он мне и нравится :)
<go8765_> Escsun: а запускать его ${execi 300 perl ~/.scripts/gmail.pl} или просто ${execi 300 ~/.scripts/gmail.pl} &
<go8765_> *без &
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, https://github.com/andrewdanger/finchnotify
<Escsun> go8765_, думаю ${execi 300 perl ~/.scripts/gmail.pl}
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: чего делает?
<artus> ну гипотетически? )))
<inkvizitor68sl> судя по коду оно на иксах завязано
<artus> там ридими есть)
<artus> requires pynotify and python-dbus
<inkvizitor68sl> в ридми одна строка
<inkvizitor68sl> tray = gtk.StatusIcon()
<inkvizitor68sl> круто
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, http://www.arrfab.net/blog/?p=105 вариант?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: короче это иконка в трей
<inkvizitor68sl> офигенная была бы фича, если бы я не собирался юзать финч через ssh =)
<artus> второе глянь
<inkvizitor68sl> о май гад О_О
<inkvizitor68sl> но это иде
<inkvizitor68sl> идея*
<artus> )))
<inkvizitor68sl> только я не люблю такие уведомления
<artus> ну главное смысл
<inkvizitor68sl> мне нужно, чтобы есть непрочитанные - что нибудь мигает или звездочка на заголовке окна горит
<inkvizitor68sl> нет непрочитанных - ничего не происходит
<go8765_> Escsun: вот что пишет http://paste.ubuntu.com/628077/
<artus> go8765_, а че за скрипт у тя gmail2.pl?
<artus> да и первый тож
<go8765_> artus: http://conky.sourceforge.net/gmail.pl
<artus> нафиг те по поп3 на гмаил ходить?
<artus> go8765_, кароче, я те дал рабочий скрипт, на что он у тя ругаетцо?
<vdrandom> лол
<Escsun> artus, и мне скинь )
<artus> Escsun, http://paste.pro/1899424
<Escsun> artus, вай)
<artus> Escsun, может ты таки поможеш раскрасить отдельно поле от кого и тему)
<Escsun> artus, ты о чем?
<artus> Escsun, http://itmages.ru/image/view/212365/8f18aaf7
<go8765_> artus: не ругается он. он просто вот что пишет http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/3010/3048.png
<artus> go8765_, слушай, ты того, научишся когда нить вырезать конкретный элемент для отправки на хостинг?
<Escsun> go8765_, радуга (
<go8765_> artus: а в терминале ничё не пишет
<artus> go8765_, ну как бе ${execi 300 perl /home/artus/bin/gmail.pl s}
<artus> go8765_, там для особо одаренных расписаны варианты на выбор )
<Escsun> artus, без s )
<artus> Escsun, чего без s ? ))
<Escsun> artus, /gmail.pl s}
<artus> а, ну да, там уже кому чего хоца )
<artus> go8765_, так, для тебя, лови
<artus> [/home/artus]% cat bin/screenshooter
<artus> #!/bin/sh
<artus> scrot -s -q 99 '%Y-%m-%d--%s_$wx$h_scrot.jpg' -e  'cp $f /home/artus/images/$f  && itmages-upload $f && rm -f $f' | xclip -filter
<go8765_> artus: вот что пишет http://paste.ubuntu.com/628079/
<artus> go8765_, http://itmages.ru/info/tools
<Escsun> go8765_, https://smile4944:*password*@mail.google.com/mail/feed/atom
<artus> go8765_, Авторизация прошла неудачно. ну дык , авторизируйся удачно)
<Escsun> go8765_, ты видишь ..
<Escsun> go8765_, пароль не верный
<go8765_> а 14 строка?
<Guest77228> .
<vdrandom> ._.
<Guest77228> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> Guest77228! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<go8765_> https://go8765:%5EOmPh_: Неверный номер порта.
<vdrandom> Guest77228, ïðèâåò
<artus> go8765_, в $user= ты как пишеш?
<vdrandom> :)
<Guest77228> ïðîâåðêà
<ubuntuhelp> Guest77228! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Escsun> artus, да кикни ты уже его
<artus> ща) 3й раз жду )
<Guest77228> vdrandom -_-
<vdrandom> лол
<go8765_> artus: просто логин свой go8765
<artus> go8765_, вобщем оно работатеь ) проверяй пас
<go8765_> пароль правильный тоже - только чтоо проверил
<artus> go8765_, а как ты его в терминале запускаеш ?
<Guest77228> .
<go8765_> artus: коньки что-ли?
<ftk> ·.·
<artus> go8765_, скрипт
<artus> Guest77228, есть че сказать кроме точек?
<Guest77228> äà
<vdrandom> ты говоришь об этом так, будто точки — это плохо!
<go8765_> artus: я в терминале его не запускал - я сразу в коньки добавил - а коньки уже в терминале запустил
<artus> @kick Guest77228 use UTF8!
<artus> go8765_, точки злоооо )))
<artus> go8765_, какой же ты фееричный мальчик
<vdrandom> go8765_, скрипты напрямую надо проверять, если не работают ._.
<vdrandom> ты бы ещё в крон его прописал и оттуда дебажил
<vdrandom> сверяясь по часам
<vdrandom> :)
<artus> с запуском раз в сутки в 5ть утра )
<go8765_> artus: только что проверил - вроде работает только с ключом n
<vdrandom> раз в год 1 января в 9 утра
<vdrandom> :)
<artus> go8765_, все ключи должны работать
<artus> go8765_, и да, у тя там хоть есть пичма нечитаные ?
<go8765_> artus: ну когда я отдельно скрипт запускаю - он показывает - даже если писем нет - то 0. а в коньках - пишет - ошибка авторизации
<go8765_> artus: стоп
<artus> go8765_, показывай как в коньки суеш
<go8765_> 2 сека
<Maratich> крутокруто
<artus> Maratich, чавой?)
<Maratich> другу из Мелитополя привезу сувенир - рекламній проспект стационара проктологии
<Maratich> желаю чтоб гемора у него поменьше в жизни было
<Guest77228> ïðè
<ubuntuhelp> Guest77228! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> @kban --host Guest77228 60 use utf8!
<artus> хм
<artus> @mode -b *!*@ppp78-37-51-104.pppoe.komi.dslavangard.ru
<artus> @mode -b *!*@fsf/member/inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> чо оО
<artus> места нет)
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> нуобьявите амнистию
<artus> да надо будет по ходу глобальную
<[Raiden]> [21:48:11] CTCP ERRMSG ответ от Guest87076 [kvirc@178.206.166.149]: Sorry, your DCC GET request can't be satisfied: ��� ����� � ������ '��������_���.gif' - ох елки , вы хот ьаватарки по рус не называйте, если винду юзаете
<go8765_> artus: вообщем - одну авторизацию он проходит и показывает письма, а вторую не хочет проходить. но и на том спасибо)
<inkvizitor68sl> ох лол
<inkvizitor68sl> так
<inkvizitor68sl> я уже научился менять титл в финче
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<inkvizitor68sl> просто титл в убунте
<artus> vdrandom, нумерация строк в виме как включается? )
<[Raiden]> я понял почему Артусу нравится вим
<[Raiden]> В остальных редакторах можно сразу печатать, а это скучно
<artus> [Raiden], неее, мне влом к мышке тянутцо)
<artus> у меня клавиатура на коленях просто )
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> эм
<inkvizitor68sl> а в каких редакторах нужна мышь оО
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ну вот поиск и замена текста в гедите это ну его нафиг)
<[Raiden]> в mcedit   alt+n
<artus> не пользую mc с его эдитом
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: емакс
<inkvizitor68sl> емааааакс!
<inkvizitor68sl> а что такое гедит?
<artus> вот жеш нудный
 * artus пошол искать еду
<vdrandom> artus, ща скажу
<vdrandom> artus, :set number
<vdrandom> ну или в конфиг прописать
<vdrandom> inkvizitor68sl, http://lurkmore.ru/images/e/e2/Emacs-fingers.png
<inkvizitor68sl> ну если не уметь, то да, лол
<vdrandom> я когда его попытался, примерно так себя и ощущал
<vdrandom> пойду, что ли, в винды. для разнообразия лол
<lera> всем с кисточкой!)
<go8765_> Escsun: ты пробовал скрипт артуса?
<artus> vdrandom, я нашол уже )
<vdrandom> [Raiden], ты говоришь так, будто вим - это плохо
<inkvizitor68sl> lera: и тебе привет
<go8765> artus: есть вопросик - а почему оно 2ую почту не проверяет? я даже на башевском скрипте проверил - пишет 0 писем, хотя письма там есть.
<moze> Всем еще раз привет!
<go8765> artus: а на твоём - пишет ошибку авторизашии
<artus> go8765, ниче у меня нигде не пишет, руки ровняй
<go8765_> artus: ну я так понял что дело е со скриптом а с аком гугла
<go8765_> я пароли проверил - тупо скопировал из скрипта и авторизировался
<go8765_> artus: может пароль сильно длянный - щя попробую сменить
<artus> go8765_, гг, 37мь символов ) у тя всяко меньше )
<lera> инквизитор, а как сообщение адресовывать непосредственно кому то? что бы оно выделялось?
<jham> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/commit/a047be85247755cdbe0acce6#diff-1  <-- o_O
<ydz> Добрый вечер народ!
<ydz> У меня почему то в gimpe (kubuntu 11.04) healing tool при нанесении текстуры рисует зеленые пиксели, частично. Как это можно исправить?
<inkvizitor68sl> lera: первые буквы ника, таб
<lera> inkvizitor68sl: типа так?
<lera> ещё и старкрафт с фаллоутом заработали) чувствую ся трукулхацкером)))
<inkvizitor68sl> lera: ыгы
<lera> inkvizitor68sl: thx! :-*
<[Raiden]> ydz: гимп случайно не  2.8х ?
<ydz> 2.6.11
<Nor8> В последних версиях вайна никто с глюками не встречался?
<[Raiden]> ydz: тогда незнаю
<moze> Nor8, я в последнее время только с глюками и встречаюс! )
<go8765_> artus: поменял пароль - всё-равно не авторизируется
<moze> Nor8,  а если честно с чем гдюки?
<ydz> [Raiden], а если 2.8x?
<[Raiden]> ydz: может косяк с обображением только или на финальной картинке тоже?
<Nor8> moze: С удержанием мыши в полноэкранном режиме
<[Raiden]> ydz: а с 2.8 я бы послал тебя юзать релизный 2.6.11
<[Raiden]> )
<Kifirus> Привет всем
<[Raiden]> отобр*
<ydz> Ясно, спасибо!
<Kifirus> подскажите пожалуйста как поставить PS cs4 а ubuntu 11.04 я сегодня весь день провозился
<[Raiden]> если только с отображением, то возможно как-то с видео дровами связано
<Kifirus> playonlinux не предлагать
<[Raiden]> хотя это пальцем в небо...
<moze> Nor8, ну до этого не доходило, в плай он линксе вроде доп настройки для мыши есть... У меня больше проблемы с установкой компанентов..
<ydz> а может быть связано, что картинка передается по hdmi?
<Kifirus> кто нить может подсказать кто нибукдь озадачивался?
<artus> Kifirus, почем покупал?
<Kifirus> кого
<artus> ps
<Kifirus> убунту скачал
<Kifirus> 33к
<artus> жуть
<Kifirus> но винду начальник покупать не хочет
<Kifirus> год назад я поставил убунту в офисе
<[Raiden]> я cs2 пускал без проблем
<Kifirus> теперь ему нада PS
<[Raiden]> 4 не пробовал, для моих нужд хватило гимпа
<Kifirus> нужно cs4 потому что купили s4
<Kifirus> cs4
<Nor8>  Kifirus: Ставь просто в вайн или что то мешает?
<Kifirus> ороче
<Kifirus> короче
<[Raiden]> Ну, ради непокупки твоим начальством винды...
<Kifirus> тавлю wine ,3
<Kifirus> 1,3
<[Raiden]> сча погуглим )
<moze> А PS это что извените за недалекость!
<Nor8> Kifirus: Короче, что не работает там? :-D
<Kifirus> http://ancient.price.ru/bin/price/get?slot=10&show_id=864ee81bcf23faed42453ca76ae81b87&base=1&_owner_=60936&_item_=_ds_60936&where=1&plid=23839357&_url_=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tovarpost.ru%2Fweb%2Ftovarpost.asp%3Faction%3Dtovpod%26elem%3D675706&update_id=104930
<Guest77228> привет
<go8765> artus: а оно может не авторизироваться из-за зборщика почты - у меня второй ак-который нормальноо скриптом проверяется - ничё не собирает, а тот который не авторизируется - собирает из 3ёх ящиков ещё?
<[Raiden]> Kifirus: попробуй это руководство. http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/2153.shtml
<Kifirus> короче при попытке установить он мне ругается на файл html и просит дать нормальную ссылку
<Guest77228> подскажите, адоб премьер можно под убунту запустить?
<[Raiden]> наверное какая-то вероятность есть. Но смысл?
<Kifirus> sh е работает
<Kifirus> не
<Kifirus> это что такое
<[Raiden]> в винде это будет работать быстрее и безпроблемней
<Guest77228> о есь без проблем не запустить да?
<Guest77228> а есть мощный видеоредактор под убунту?
<Nor8> Kifirus: А чем плэйонлинукс не устраивает? /Там же есть готовый скрипт для установки СS4/
<Kifirus>  winetricks msxml6 gdiplus gecko vcrun2005 ie6 corefonts fontsmooth-rgb геко не ставится
<Kifirus> плэй он линукс не смог воплотить мечту
<Kifirus> а настраивается он гараздо проблемнее
<Guest77228> CS4 - это что?
<artus> Kifirus, кросовер пробовал?
<Nor8> Kifirus: С чего это вдруг?
<artus> там вообще беспроблемно )
<Nor8> Kifirus: Вот и я про тоже, жмакнул установить и все
<[Raiden]> Guest77228: фотошоп
<Nor8> Kifirus: А вообще, пользуй Blender )))0
<[Raiden]> мой линк смотри, пробуй
<[Raiden]> Kifirus: --^
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> Kifirus: ./ напиши пере winetricks
<[Raiden]> в линукс нету . в $PATH , пора бы привыкнуть
<Lorgus> забыл.... а как прога управлением usb  называется... mount
<[Raiden]> lsusb  только вспоминается
<trancecore> ммм... пчиму не хочет работать? dir=`zenity --file-selection --multiple --title="select files"`;cp $dir ~/temp
<[Raiden]> обьявляется конкурс: кто быстрей ответит
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> cp папки может копировать только с ключиком -R
<moze> люди подскажите канал для ирка где позвездеть можно?
<umren> moze: #android-ru #linuxtalks
<umren> :D
<artus> @kick moze сначала думаем потом пишем
<trancecore> я в пичальке
<umren> artus: злой
<moze> artus, злой ты!э
<artus> ахха
<moze> Просто по человечески спросил! Ну уж очень охота!
<moze> ))
<trancecore> ну мб есть знатоки zenity... а то както не радостно получается
<[Raiden]> яж тебе ответил уже
<trancecore> дак папки они папками
<trancecore> он и файлы нехочет
<^DEMOSS^> привет убунтоводам )
<moze> Привет!
<[Raiden]> trancecore: а папка ~/temp существует?
<trancecore> и с ключем, и с цыганями тоже нехочет (
<[Raiden]> если нет, то у тебя сп ругается
<trancecore> конечно существует
<[Raiden]> что точки назначения нема
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden] почему ?
<[Raiden]> потому!
<[Raiden]> )
<^DEMOSS^> почему именно -R ?
<^DEMOSS^> рекурсивно ?
<artus> [Raiden], -r тоже как бе копирует вполне папки )
<victor0000> mktemp
<[Raiden]> artus: Я предпочитаю -R , почему лень обьяснять
<trancecore> cp: невозможно выполнить stat для ....
<moze> Всетаки можно вопрос (тока пинать не надо) Чем убунту от других сборок отличается? Я опенсуте юзал в кде (незнаю там другие варианты есть или нет), федору последнюю помацал с третьим гномом.. все это конечно с долека но всетаки как опытные бойцы, в чем раз
<moze> ница?
<[Raiden]> привычка в общем, так рекурсив чаще задается
<trancecore> Нет такого файла или каталога
<artus> moze, топай гуглить
<artus> moze, нуиг тут устраивать срачики
<artus> *нефиг
<moze> artus,  ну ты как бо в само м деле, яж частное мнение спрашиваю!
<moze> *бот
<moze> Ну я не в смысле раздраконить народ, просто интересно!
<artus> @voice moze
<artus> moze, за попытку устроить тут войнушку)
<moze> artus, Что? Лан не буду, лучще у друзей поинтерисуюсь!
<[Raiden]> у меня зенити ваще странн осебя ведет, я виду потом запуск второго диалога
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden] чото я притупил и гугль не помогает - для чего используются рекурсии в командах в линуксе
<Kifirus> Вощем завтра пириду надеюсь кто нить будет
<moze> Кстати повторюсь с вопросом burg ставил себе ктонибудь  на 11.04?
<^DEMOSS^> или что значит сделать что то рекурсивно ?
<Kifirus> кстати как удалить всё что связано с вайном
<Kifirus> чтобы очистить от хлама
<victor0000> ))
<artus> Kifirus, rm -rf ~/.wine
<^DEMOSS^> Kifirus aptitude purge wine
<Kifirus> aptitude не работает говорит что нет такого приложени
<Kifirus> я
<go8765_> artus: можешь мне пожалуйста в 2ух словах обьяснит как на http://www.appspot.com загружать приложения
<moze> Kifirus, если мусорится то обычно папка .wine в домашней директории.
<victor0000> Kifirus: покажи вывод
<go8765_> artus: а то я читаю их ман и не могу понять
<Kifirus> завтра я просто дома под виндой
<artus> go8765_, там на первой странице в 3м или 4м посте расписано
<Kifirus> ещё пока что не могу возможность пойсмать убунту поставить
<Kifirus> потому что надо хоть чегото знать
<artus> go8765_, но если стянуть нативный клиент то ./appcfg.py update  /zz/xxx/ccc
<victor0000> Kifirus: обманиваеш
<kr1x> привет, кто может помочь решить пару вопросов с ubuntu 10.04?
<Escsun> !ask | kr1x
<ubuntuhelp> kr1x: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Nor8> Kifirus: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<moze> Escsun, по русски не очкуй задавай вопрос!
<go8765_> artus:  а если ия явы - то это так будет выглядеть ? sh appcfg.sh update myapp/war
<^DEMOSS^> чото я притупил и гугль не помогает - для чего используются рекурсии в командах в линуксе
<Escsun> moze, а я тут причем?))
<^DEMOSS^> или что значит сделать что то рекурсивно ?
<Nor8> Escsun: Да успокойся ты! )))
<go8765_> artus: или myapp надо заменить?
<kr1x> у меня стоит conky , как мне в него добавить погоду? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/screenshotxj.png/, вот такую , гугл лазил,но там нету описание как установить погоду с картинками таким)
<kr1x> подкиньте сылку если есть
<moze> Escsun, ну эт к тому кто вопрос задал! Сори за ложный фокус! ))
<go8765_> kr1x: на форуме есть
<kr1x> на каком форуме?) то что я читал там просто как добавить погоду, а про такие картинки ни слова
<Escsun> kr1x, на форуме убунту
<moze> Я наверное не удивлю тупым вопросом но всетаки как в юнити нумерацию ярлыков поменять?
<Escsun> kr1x, есть раздел со скриншотами
<go8765_> !forum
<ubuntuhelp> Форум находится тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<[Raiden]> trancecore: есть у меня 1 дурацкая мысль. У тебя случайно ~/temp не файл?
<Lorgus> вопрос.. воткнул флэш нет доступа...  chmod  не помогает.. как лечить ?
<trancecore> [Raiden] ну конечно нет .... обижаеш (((
<[Raiden]> trancecore: )) сорь, незнаю тогда. У меня пашет
<victor0000> Lorgus: fdisk -l
<trancecore> команду рм на ура делает... а ср...
<Lorgus> victor0000,   подробнее плиз
<victor0000> Lorgus: нету, только вывод
<Lorgus> ну это я видел
<[Raiden]> trancecore: может ты выбераешь файлы с точкой, а смотриш резултать по ls без -a ?
<kr1x> Escsun , то что я нашел, там только конфиги ложили, а если я просто вбиваю конфиг в свой, ну и подгоняю не много под свое, то оно не отображаеться как надо
<victor0000> Lorgus: ну что?
<Escsun> kr1x, что там его подгонять то
<Escsun> kr1x, разбирайся
<Lorgus> нет доступа
<Escsun> kr1x, что к чему и как оно работает
<victor0000> Lorgus: mount
<kr1x> ну так картинки не отображает  , вообще, мб че-то дополнительно поставить надо?
<victor0000> !paste | Lorgus:
<ubuntuhelp> Lorgus:: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<go8765_> kr1x: оно руками делается
<[Raiden]> trancecore: либо ты копируешь скрытые файлы и потом смотришь в пустоту, либо есть пробелы, а у тебя $dir без "" или  не ${dir}
<Escsun> kr1x, как бы нет он простой как пробка
<Escsun> kr1x, просто немного знаний надо
<[Raiden]> или тут вмешались высшие силы )
<Escsun> kr1x, а не тупого копирования
<Lorgus> victor0000,   http://pastebin.ru/319471
<go8765_> artus: помоги мне плиз с http://www.appspot.com . я из каталога где appcfg.py  пишу: appcfg.py update , а оно мне отвечает - appcfg.py: команда не найдена
<kr1x> Escsun, у меня этих знаний нету, поэтому и прошу помощи)
<artus> go8765_, дык ./
<victor0000> Lorgus: sudo fdisk -l
<artus> kr1x, если знаний нет и нет желаний их получать значит тебе это не нужно)
<kr1x> artus, я просто не могу найти, то что мне надо) и пытаюсь разобраться что к чему)
<Lorgus> victor0000, http://pastebin.ru/319472
<[Raiden]> kr1x: полазь по deviantart там есть раздел про юникс и бывают шоты конки с описаловом или архивом конфигов
<Escsun> [Raiden], про форум убунту тоже забыл))
<[Raiden]> угу
<Escsun> там полно интересных и уникальных коньков
<victor0000> Lorgus: флеш скока мб?
<Lorgus> 1/9
<Lorgus> 1.9
<go8765_> artus: слепой я - спс)
<[Raiden]> http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/linuxutil/?qh=&section=&q=conky
<Lorgus> какая то хрень с линем... судо не помогает...
<kr1x> спасибо, сейчас гляну
<[Raiden]> )
<victor0000>  Lorgus: 995 МБ ?
<[Raiden]> Lorgus: mount набери, посмотри опции монтирования текущие
<moze> А кто знает вин7 гаджеты в убунте можно прокручивать?
<[Raiden]> нет
<Escsun> moze, жрущий хлам?)
<Escsun> moze, conky зачем?)
<rapidsp> гаджеты явно не самая сильная сторона семерки :)
<[Raiden]> moze: если речь о гноме, можно посмотреть screenlets  и ещё есть гаджеты от гугла (или были).
<rapidsp> screenlets - семерка нервно курит...
<Escsun> [Raiden], http://th09.deviantart.net/fs50/PRE/i/2009/265/3/f/Tonky_Desktop_v0_5_by_BigRZA.jpg
<rapidsp> да... такого я еще не слышал...
<Escsun> moze__, глянь http://th09.deviantart.net/fs50/PRE/i/2009/265/3/f/Tonky_Desktop_v0_5_by_BigRZA.jpg
<Nor8> Escsun: Красотищща то какая ))))
<moze__> Escsun, ну это какбэ все хорошо, вопрос в том чтобы написанные под вин7 гаджеты в конки реально приспособить?
<Lorgus> sudo  эт главный...  если кто то или чтото имеет приоритет то  чтоэто значит ??? rooт  не катит..  значит все это хрень ?
<rapidsp> портирование гаджетов даже обгоняют запуск ИЕ на линуксе :)
<artus> moze__, харош нести бред
<Nor8> rapidsp: )))
<victor0000> Lorgus:  /dev/dm-0 тут
<Nor8> rapidsp: ИЕ 6 причем )))
<moze__> artus, ну че за нафик мнеж действительно любопытно!
<Lorgus> victor0000,  тут эт что
<Escsun> moze__, ты можешь сделать такое, что не кто другой не делал еще до тебя
<Escsun> moze__, вопрос в том чего ты хочешь скринслеты да это же убожество )
<rapidsp> Nor8: уже не причем, теперь - гаджеты! это ж супер! :)
<Escsun> moze__, можно в 100 раз лучше)
<victor0000> Lorgus: флеш там чисто?
<rapidsp> moze__: не останавливайся! :)
<Lorgus> victor0000,  не чисто но скопировал
<Lorgus> и все же.. как так.. рутовый пароль не работает ??? гуру линя обьясните плиз
<artus> Lorgus, sudo -s
<Nor8> Lorgus: Нет в убунту по умолчанию рутового пароля и вход рутом в систему запрещен
<Nor8> Lorgus: Это знают даже дети
<victor0000> Lorgus:  как копировать какая исо на?
<moze__> Escsun, блин пока формулировал вопрос самому противно стало!
<Lorgus> Nor8,  угу... но доступ под рутом должен быть ко всему ?
<Escsun> moze__, http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/linuxutil/?qh=&section=&q=conky
<Escsun> moze__, вон глянь это лишь малое что может делать conky
<Nor8> Lorgus: С чего это вдруг?
<victor0000> Lorgus:  как копировать? фотографии или загрузка?
<Lorgus> Nor8,  ты хочешь сказать что есть пароль о котором мы не знаем ???
<moze__> Escsun, мне как бы не это важно! Лучше ссыль дай на гайд по написанию скринлетов или как их в гонки..
<Escsun> moze__, омг ...
<Nor8> Lorgus: Ты о чем вообще?
<moze__> или конки как правильно?
<Escsun> moze__, ты безнадежен
<Lorgus> Nor8,  если я набрал sudo + pass  то у меня доступ не на все ???
<victor0000> Lorgus: флеш кто там?
<moze__> Escsun ?? В конки нельзя писать свои гаджеты??
<Escsun> Lorgus, да не на все
<Escsun> moze__, это не гаджеты даже)
<[Raiden]> смотря какой доступ
<moze__> Escsun, Я обобщаю!
<[Raiden]> покажи текущие опции маунта
<Lorgus> Escsun,   а как тогда получить доступ на все
<Escsun> Lorgus, root
<moze__>  Вопрос про то как реализовать, не надо придераться1
<Escsun> moze__, на форуме убунту полно скриншотов conky и их конфиги ...
<Lorgus> Escsun,   плин... я же выше об этом написал
<[Raiden]> sudo -u root -i -  это верняк ) Но опять же. Это не значит доступа к фс всегда.
<victor0000> Lorgus: флеш кто там фат32 или нтфс?
<Lorgus> Escsun, тока доступа не имею
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: блеать. я побядил!!!!!!!!!1111111
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: догадайся с 10 раз как) ?
<artus> @kick inkvizitor68sl молодец
<[Raiden]> ладно, третий раз писать не буду
<Lorgus> гы
<XuMuK> каго победил?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: ну, твои предположения ) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: сделал так, чтобы финч писал в заголовке, что есть новые сообщения
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, и все это в скрипте?
<XuMuK> я eBuddy щас юзаю
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: короче. finch умеет звуки.
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, вернее в скрине ?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: звук можно играть командой
<inkvizitor68sl> и передавать ей адрес файла командой
<[Raiden]> [23:39:04] [Lorgus]Nor8,  угу... но доступ под рутом должен быть ко всему ?  - нет
<^DEMOSS^> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> теперь у меня есть адский скрипт, который меняет заголовок screen'a так, чтобы гном терминал его цеплял
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl хитрый цукерманн )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А мне то зачем это обьяснять? )))
<inkvizitor68sl> без всяких printf/echo/ESC и тд
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl привет )
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<trancecore> [Raiden] зенити обрабатывает нормально тока 1 файл, больше 1 рукается =(
<moze__> Escsun, скинь ссылку!
<[Raiden]> Nor8: это копипаст
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl ты закончил свои мего статьи :?
<Escsun> !forum | moze__
<ubuntuhelp> moze__: Форум находится тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, пакажи реализацию
<XuMuK> чо то видать я не про тот финч подумал...
<[Raiden]> trancecore: не думаю что дело в зенити, дело в синтаксисе cp , который ты видимо не понимаешь
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl ты не забыл что тысячи людей жаждут их ?
<moze__> Escsun, вот добрая душа! Спасибо!
<Escsun> moze__, там нечего искать
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: http://paste.pro/1911049
<inkvizitor68sl> там много мусора
<inkvizitor68sl> но всё же
<trancecore> [Raiden] эх... паду читать
<[Raiden]> trancecore: предлогаю другой подход. делай цикл сл  списком файлов из $DIR и передавай по одному.
<^DEMOSS^> Если всё в порядке – переходите к статье «Создание виртуальных машин».   inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> >_>
<inkvizitor68sl> напишу в отпуск как пойду
<^DEMOSS^> напиши.... Тысячи людей жаждут финала
<inkvizitor68sl> не тысячи, а ооколо 300
<moze__> Кто сталкивался с проблемой фокуса в левой панели юнити? Как решить?
<^DEMOSS^> с петрозаводска - карелия только человек 12
<[Raiden]> возможно как-то так, но опять есть ньюанс, для содержимого директорий надо -R , можно сделать ещё проверку на тип файла
<[Raiden]> zenity --file-selection --multiple --title="select files"` |while read LIST ;do cp ${LIST} ;done
<^DEMOSS^> как закончишь - дам такую рекламу - наплыв будет жуткий
<[Raiden]> `  -  убрать надо
<go8765_> ^DEMOSS^: а чё за статьи?
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> cp ${LIST}  ~/temp
<^DEMOSS^> go8765_ по виртуализации и виртуальным машинам
<^DEMOSS^> инки пишет крутые маны, котрые реально работают
<^DEMOSS^> и при том на нормальном языке
<go8765_> это для серверов я так понял?
<inkvizitor68sl> ага, на перле, лол
<moze__> Ну что ни у кого чтоли?
<^DEMOSS^> создав 1 раз свои вирты - потом начинаешь развиваться в этой теме
<^DEMOSS^> go8765_ для всего у чего 4 ядра, опция виртуализации и больше 4 гигов оперативки
<XuMuK> загрузил))
<^DEMOSS^> его аж викинуло от твоей мего крутости инки )
<go8765_> ну это тогда пока не для меня..
<inkvizitor68sl> ХД
<^DEMOSS^> XuMuK привет
<go8765_> ^DEMOSS^: у меня просто лаги
<^DEMOSS^> дада.... )
<XuMuK> ^DEMOSS^, привет)
<moze__> artus, ты тут?
<go8765_> artus: ты больше не разюирался с почтой? а то у меня чё-то не хочет работать..
<go8765_> *разбирался
<[Raiden]> trancecore: гм, оно кажись выбранные файлы разделяет | т.е. такую строку ещё надо изменить\отпарсить
<[Raiden]> упц
<[Raiden]> оно ушло уже
<moze__> Кто в нексиус резаться будет?
<moze__> Айда какбэ!
<XuMuK> go8765_, http://itmages.ru/image/view/212933/6f5b4989
<Nor8> XuMuK: четаг
<go8765_> XuMuK: и чё? поставил на заставку для чсв?)
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0617/h_1308254619_a5e4ae6907.jpeg
<[Raiden]> карта  где надо прыгать
<go8765_> ^DEMOSS^: у меня реально лаги - я даже - если видишь - с 2ух аков - когда один вылетает- я вторым пользуюся, а первый реконекчу..
<[Raiden]> из урбан террор
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0617/h_1308254739_b2c0d94076.jpeg
<Escsun> [Raiden], http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0617/h_1308254619_a5e4ae6907.jpeg че за карта что то знакомое)
<XuMuK> [Raiden], у тебя стоит ут?)
<[Raiden]> FFA выбераешь , и там есть JUMP сервера
<[Raiden]> да, но 1 на 1 я не играю. Это скучно
<XuMuK> а кто говорит про 1 на 1?)
<[Raiden]> )
<Night> Всем привет
<XuMuK> ку
<Escsun> [Raiden], так и не узнаю че за карта))
<[Raiden]> я не помню назв
<Escsun> [Raiden], ут то на пк, тут его нет)
<Escsun> потом попрыгать хотел ..
<Night> кто пользовал последнюю убунту впечатления
<[Raiden]> Night: если использовать классик сессию или кде , то всё по прежнему.
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> XuMuK: гангейм нравиться?
<go8765_> кому-то надо уведомление для жмэйла на телефон?
<Night> значит будем пробовать
<artus> go8765_, че, таки работаеть? )
<go8765_> artus: нет) вот и ищё ткестировщика более опятного)
<go8765_> *тестировщика
<go8765_> **опытного
<go8765_> ***ищу
<go8765_> мда... вот что значит пройти курс клавиатурного тренажёра наполовину..)
<XuMuK> UNIm95, не видел
<Night> парни здесь есть хак канал извиняюсь
<moze__> Кто игру норм посоветует?
<UNIm95> XuMuK: хочешь попробывать?
<UNIm95> moze__: жанр?
<XuMuK> ща посмотрю, чо за такое сначала)
<moze__> UNIm95,  без разници желательно сживыми людьми, мультиплей тобишь!
<UNIm95> moze__ WOT
<UNIm95> moze__ World of tanks
<moze__>  UNIm95, по подробнее?
<XuMuK> я поединок пошол смотреть
<artus> UNIm95, играешшш??? ))
<UNIm95> artus да. moze__ tanki.su
<UNIm95> artus а ты7
<artus> UNIm95, ахха)
<UNIm95>  artus:  чего ржёшь?
<moze__>  UNIm95, качаю клиент! А еще есть что?
<UNIm95>  moze__: тебе пока этого хватит
<artus> угу, особенно запустить )
<UNIm95>  moze__: совет качай кв1 с башней кв2, кв3 ис4 и пантеру1
<UNIm95>  moze__: получишь халявные слоты
<moze__> Надеюсь, я просто к этой игре скептически както относился, но не пробовал! Посмотрим!
<UNIm95>  moze__: если можешь играй под виндой
<UNIm95> под линем нужен бубен
<artus> UNIm95, пока он до кв докачается патч введут)
<UNIm95> artus: там только американские пт введут
<UNIm95> artus: до кв4 и т150 ещё долго
<[Raiden]> мда, даже в браузерную финю , которая вроде бы должна была немного решить проблему
<[Raiden]> лучше в винде
<UNIm95> надеюсь мне до иса4 хватит
<artus> [Raiden], ну она ничига не браузерная)
<UNIm95> [Raiden] ты о чём?
<moze__> UNIm95, я под убунтой, и честно оворя сейчас фиг его как поставить! Я не комельфо!
<[Raiden]> а может я ошибся
<UNIm95> moze__ на форуме найди тему wot под линукс
<[Raiden]> были какие-то танчики   в браузере
<UNIm95> [Raiden] ВоТ другое
<moze__> UNIm95, ну главнаяпроблемав лени! ) Сегодня не осилю наверное...
<UNIm95> moze__ там в теме просто.
<UNIm95> moze__ качаешь настроенный вайн гидаешь туда вот и играешь
<UNIm95> *кидаешь
 * UNIm95 думает что с варгейминка можно голды срубить
<moze__> Имхо танчики и денди это круче! Но игру заценю полюбому!
<moze__> Лан с танками на сегодня не вариант! Есть еще у кого любимые игры?
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> сапер в аптитуде
<inkvizitor68sl> и тетрис на седе
<artus> есть еще морской бой на баше )
<moze__> Кстати насчет срубить денег по новостям слышали в китае вроде зеков заставляли в вов фармить голды...
<akaWolf> [Raiden] вот переиграл в Mortal Kombat
<moze__> Жесть! )
<Night> Добрые люди подскажите канал для хакеров
<akaWolf> moze__: можешь МК завести под эмулем
<artus> мдя
<akaWolf> Night: google
<moze__> Кстати, а в убунту вариант поиграть... кроме левой игры?
<moze__> Про левую это по ту что в уентре приложений!
<Night> Wolf был я в гугле каналов много все не работают где был
<akaWolf> )) странно, почему бы это...
<moze__> История про черного чатера?
<akaWolf> уж не потому ли что люди, занимающиеся подобными вещами, не сидят на каналах, а если и сидят, то ты об этом не узнаешь?)
<Night> Есть сведущие в xss
<artus> @voice Night
<moze__> akaWolf,  а есть всетаки ссыль на мортал комбат! Яб сразился геройски по нету!
<artus> !v | Night
<ubuntuhelp> Night: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<akaWolf> ))
<artus> moze__, вырви нафиг восклицательный знак, сделай одолжение.
<moze__> Джедаем можешь ты не быть, но меч твой синим быть обязан! ))
<Night> мои познания в sql скудны нужен опытный человек нашел много хорошего на не менее хорошем сайте
<[Raiden]> есть bleem по идее, эмулятор спс2 , в теории можно поиграть в тамошний мк и теккен
<moze__> artus, тут могу сказать что виновата училка по русскому! Ну двоешник я епт!
<Night> Ладно не буду больше хулиганить
<artus> @kban --host moze__ 86400 топай учи правила
<akaWolf> ы)
<UNIm95> Artus что я пропустил?
<Night> Эх
<artus> UNIm95, все хорошо :)
<Night> Почему так жестко
<Night> Почему так жестко
<artus> Night, это еще мягко)
<UNIm95> Artus не надо так жестко
<UNIm95> Мягко это кик
<artus> все выразились?
<akaWolf> не)
<UNIm95> Народ кто поможет портировать пиджина на симбиан?
<akaWolf> если бы все, ты бы умер)
<artus> akaWolf, берут меня сомнения)
<Night> Artus у нас же дерьмократия а ты как монарх четвертовал и hasta la vista
<[Raiden]> зачем десктопная программа в ос для мобилок?
<[Raiden]> гтк ещё тащить
<akaWolf> о_О
<UNIm95> Akawolf нет только он и дмитрий бы остались. А канал вымер бы. Пришлось бы создавать свой
<akaWolf> и тебе это втягость, да, было бы?)
<UNIm95> Raiden миррги убожество, а нормальных клиентов под все нет
<artus> @kban Night 60  нарушение п.2.5,  проветрись и прочти таки правила
<akaWolf> UNIm95: ничего лучше миргги я не видел под симбу)
<umren> это надо на баш.
<akaWolf> umren: что?)
<UNIm95> Akawolf она не реагирует на ник в канале, ники людей надо самому печатать
<akaWolf> UNIm95: у всего есть свои достоинства недостатки) что лучше?)
<Night> Правила читал долго думал. пришел к выводу в жизни должен быть футбол
<UNIm95> А другого нет
<[Raiden]> на моей мобилке из чатов только jmirc-m
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> райден он у меня не запустился
<akaWolf> Night: неплохо) а я-то думал, чему они должны научить, эти правила..)
<akaWolf> как правильно говорили древние греки, "не человек должен быть в законе, а закон в человеке"...)
<UNIm95> akaWolf
<Night> Wolf скажу честно пару пунктов я бы убрал
<UNIm95> Черт. Копирование ников через попу
<akaWolf> ы)
<artus> Night, а я б добавил ^_^
<akaWolf> а я бы вообще убрал правила)
<akaWolf> категорический императив Канта вполне себе неплохо справился бы)
<go8765_> artus: это ужас какой-то... после всего http://epavlov.net/blog/2011/02/09/pochta-gmail-ot-google-sms-uvedomleniya-o-vxodyashhix-pismax/
<UNIm95> 3.6 артус всегда прав. 3.6.1 если артус не прав смотри пункт 3.6  ?
<Night> Надеюсь руководство не обижается на мои конституционные права высказывания мнения
<go8765_> artus: но оно у меня однажды с матами отвалилось, а теперь вроде опять работает
<artus> хм, говориш работает
<go8765_> artus: токо что проверил - задержка 10 секунд
<go8765_> )
<go8765_> artus: а настройка - 2 секунды)
<artus> а, там пересылка не смсгейт оператора
<go8765_> у меня тоже пчелайн украина
<Night> artus а пентестинг этого чата приветствуется
<umren> я кстати пользуюсь календарем + смс крутая штука
<umren> почту теперь тоже на смс посадить можно?)
<go8765_> artus: ну и календарь тоже так же делает по идее
<UNIm95> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<akaWolf> это бесплатно вообще...?
<go8765_> umren: даже 3мя способами вроде как
<go8765_> akaWolf: попробуй-узнаешь)
<akaWolf> лениво) у вас и спрашиваю, чтобы не пробовать)
<go8765_> потом раскажешь)
<go8765_> akaWolf: dhjlt lf
<go8765_> вроде да
<akaWolf> как это провайдер позволил отправлять смс просто так?) даже без капчи?)
<umren> договор
<artus> go8765_,  ну так то я могу и так ) echo "0ц9аы09в8а0ы8ва09ы8ва09ы8ва09ы8ва098ыва098" | mail -s "тест почты3" *******@sms.beeline.ua
<UNIm95> Artus единственное что советую изменить в правилах ю
<UNIm95> Это пункт 2,11
<artus> UNIm95, правила тут причем ?
<UNIm95> Надо добавить про другие страны снг
<artus> UNIm95, дык они итак берутся ко вниманию )
<artus> *во примание
<UNIm95> Артус ты же сам говорил что правил добавить хочешь
<Vasja> ни у кого с микрофоном в скайпе проблем не было в убунте?
<go8765_> artus: этот метод у меня пока единственый работает...
<artus> между хочу и хотелосьбы есть разница )
<UNIm95> Вася ноут?
<go8765_> artus:  там даже кусочек текста показывает
<UNIm95> Vasja ноут?
<Vasja> та не обычный старый комп у меня на передней панеле вход для наушников и микровона
<go8765_> artus: главное чтобы пчелайн не заблочил опять гейты
<artus> go8765_, ну у пчелайна будет приходить весь текст ) енным количеством смс )
<User498[web]> После установки с cd, не хочет загружаться. Нет выбора системы, сразу загружается win xp
<Vasja> я там заходил в диспечер звука там для микрофона можна разные входы выбирать я все пробовал ни чё не катит
<UNIm95> Вася может разъему смерть или звуковой драйвер задает слишком большое усиление по звуку
<Vasja> не в винде же пашет
<artus> !grub2 | User498[web]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub2'
<artus> !grub | User498[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User498[web]: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/gR60c
<UNIm95> Вася Черт сейчас с мобилы не подскажу
<Vasja> ладно потом ещё поковыряюсь
<inkvizitor68sl> тэкс
<UNIm95> Vasja там где-то кнопка с открытием интерфейсов была
<Vasja> я минут через 5 в убунту перезагружусь я щас под маздаем
<inkvizitor68sl> итого у меня останется 2 консоли и браузер
<inkvizitor68sl> ляпота
<artus> хех, таки ляпота)
<UNIm95> инк ты о чем? О своем о женском?
<inkvizitor68sl> я о своей рабочей среде
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ок, 3 консоли - её там плееры всякие запускать надо
<inkvizitor68sl> и фм
<inkvizitor68sl> и емаксег
<UNIm95> У тебя по средам 2 консоли и браузер?
<inkvizitor68sl> и по понедельникам со вторниками
<inkvizitor68sl> и в четверг
<inkvizitor68sl> а в выходные я позволяю запустить себе vlc
<UNIm95> А тяпница?
<artus> go8765_, го linuxtalks
<inkvizitor68sl> а тяпница выходной
<UNIm95> artus это канал на фриноде?
<artus> UNIm95, угу
<UNIm95> artus спс.
<go8765_> artus: дык я молчу уже пол часа..?
<go8765_> пол-часа - это я образно
<artus> go8765_, давай , тестить будем) чтоб не офтопить тут
<go8765_> может в приват проще
<artus> непроще) нет у мня приватов )
<go8765_> не обманывай) я вчера тебе слал приват)
<inkvizitor68sl> !pm | go8765_
<ubuntuhelp> go8765_: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<Night> Кто на скуле соображает
<Vasja1> видно что я пишу?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<Night> видно
<Vasja1> а как там V!Vasja1
<Vasja1> ну чтоб показало irc клиент и операционную систему
<Night> Мою ос точно никто не определит
<Night> Мою ос точно никто не определит
<Vasja1> а что у ебя за ОС?
<Vasja1> у меня с микрофоном в скайпе траблы..
<Vasja1> скайп к стати в линухе компактный и классный а в винде на пол экрана..
<Night> Если я тебе скажу ты будешь знать это не хорошо
<Night> кто не спит загадываем желание через 5 дней сбудется
<Nor8> Night: Это примета такая?
<Night> Почти...
<Night> Ладно всем
<go8765> ктонить юзает ланчеры тинт2 ?
<jham> нет
<jham> никто
<go8765> есть вопрос - как запретить обновление пакета apt-getу?
<go8765> Escsun: ты тинт2 юзаншь?
<go8765> *н=е
<Escsun> go8765, ну да
<go8765> а алнчеры к ней прикручивал?
<go8765> *ланчеры
<Escsun> зачем?
<go8765> ну ты ответь просто)
<go8765> у меня пишет tint2 : invalid option "launcher_item_app",
<Escsun> go8765, значит не правильно написал
<snoogens> народ подскажите, вот я в окне настроек вайн выбрал разрешение, чет там было дпи, не рабочего стола, так оно у меня само окно настроек увеличило на километр, не могу счас ничег с ним поделать, как вернуть его в исходный размер...
<Escsun> go8765, http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/4365366
<Escsun> go8765, вот там чел сделал че ты хотел
<artus> snoogens, зажми альт и двигай окно
<go8765> Escsun: неработает
<snoogens> artus: не помогает.. его за само окно двигать нельзя, оно как бе не линуксовое..
<go8765> Escsun: то де самое пишет - tint2 : invalid option "launchbox_command",
<snoogens> artus: только за шапку можно, как в винде
<artus> snoogens, прыгай в tty1 и kill его )
<snoogens> artus: а понту , что я его кильну, мнеж нужно настройки поменять, потом опять открываю, оно снова километровое_(
<artus> ну знафит мучайся)
<artus> *ч
<go8765> snoogens: попробуй ф11 нажать - иожет оно  фулскринос станет
<Escsun> go8765, http://www.oposumo.com/2011/05/tint2-launcher.html
<snoogens> artus: я даже удалил полностью вайн через синаптик.... сново установил, непомогло
<Escsun> go8765, читай
<artus> snoogens, как бе rm -rf ~/.wine
<go8765> Escsun: я там даже уже откоментился)
<Escsun> go8765, ты что то не правильно настроил значит
<Escsun> go8765, ну сейчас сам попробую ...
<go8765> Escsun: tint2 : invalid option "launcher_item_app",
<Escsun> тока чуть позднее
<snoogens> artus: опачки, прокатило... пасиб
<artus> ))
<go8765> почему  bash: /usr/share/applications/Midory: Нет такого файла или каталога ?
<artus> наверно потому что нет)
<go8765> artus: есть
<Escsun> go8765, нету)
<Escsun> текс пойду глядеть что у тебя не так
<nimbos> Ребят, как раз думаю, скажите а какие реальные преимущества у мидори?
<nimbos> Спрашиваю ради интереса.
<nimbos> Т. Е. хочу сменить браузер, но хром категорически не нравится.
<go8765> artus: Escsun : вот оно http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/4997/applications050.png
<go8765> nimbos: а чё не firefox|opera ?
<Escsun> go8765, все работает
<Escsun> go8765, не знаю в чем у тебя беда то была ..
<artus> go8765, ты мне не картинки, ты мне ls -la  /usr/share/applications/ |grep Midory  показывай
<artus> а че за мидори кстати)
<nimbos> go8765: Firefox всё-таки тяжеловат, а opera не всегда корректно работает...
<artus> nimbos, это какой такой фф тяжеловат? 4й то ?
<nimbos> artus: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8
<go8765> Escsun: и чё должно сказать на ls -la  /usr/share/applications/ |grep Midory ?
<nimbos> artus: да, 4-й...
<Escsun> go8765, там все ясно и толково описано было
<artus> nimbos, Midori (порноактриса) :)
<Escsun> artus, midori браузер )
<nimbos> artus: сори... http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midori_%28%D0%B1%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%B5%D1%80%29
<go8765> Escsun: как тебе обьяснить что после проделанного - tint2 : invalid option "launcher_item_app", ?
<Escsun> go8765, ну правильно
<Escsun> go8765, ты указал файл типа midori.desktop ?
<Escsun> go8765, launcher_item_app = /путь/к/файлу/midori.desktop
<Escsun> go8765, что не ясного ?
<artus> nimbos, а чего этот браузер умеет? ибо без носкрипта, фдешблок и адблока он идет лесом ) и от флеша распухнет похлеще фф)
<go8765> Escsun: я не говорю что мне непонятно - я говорю, что не работает
<Escsun> go8765, у меня же работает
<Escsun> go8765, чего у тебя не работает
<Escsun> go8765, значит проблема в тебе
<go8765> Escsun: дай свой конфиг тогда плиз
<Escsun> go8765, http://www.oposumo.com/2011/05/tint2-launcher.html
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-17
<Escsun> go8765, конфиг тут не причем
<Escsun> go8765, читай внимательно
<Escsun> go8765, пока сам не поймешь тебе мой конфиг ничем не поможет
<nimbos> artus: вот я и спрашиваю, что же он умеет...
<artus> да по ходу ничего вкусного
<go8765> Escsun: что я по твоему не понял. я этот пост месяц назад уже видел - там 3 мих комента
<artus> go8765, не ври!
<Escsun> go8765, http://itmages.ru/image/view/212980/6a8e6183
<artus> go8765, месяц назад ты сетевую настраивал)
<Escsun> go8765, что я делаю не так?
<Escsun> go8765, все абсолютно по тому блогу
<Escsun> go8765, ничего другого я не использовал ...
<Escsun> artus, ну вот странно у него ошибки на ровном месте где их быть просто не должно ..
<artus> Escsun, ну он такой ) да )
<Escsun> artus, он просто тупо копирует строку и не читает что она значит и для чего
<Escsun> artus, а в блоге там все хорошо расписано по этому поводу
<artus> авось сработатеь)
<Escsun> artus, ага, а потом инвалиды
<artus> Escsun, контрольным в голову будет копирование с вордпресовских блогов с его парсером )
<go8765> Escsun: а чё за скрин?
<Escsun> go8765, просто показываю что оно работает
<go8765> Escsun: вот тебе пруф http://oposumo.livejournal.com/51878.html?thread=565158 это её же по-моему
<Escsun> и зачем тебе еще тема)
<Escsun> go8765, ну и
<Escsun> go8765, ты меня опять на тот же сайт вернул
<go8765> Escsun: ну и это я про  [02:13] <Escsun> artus, он просто тупо копирует строку и не читает что она значит и для чего
<go8765> Escsun: я у неё даже ошибку нашёл вообщето
<Escsun> go8765, м какую?)
<go8765> Escsun: а ты про не читает...
<go8765> Escsun: в коментах посмотри
<Escsun> белый квадрат ?
<Escsun> это не ошибка )
<Escsun> это просто нету иконки в теме такой
<go8765> Escsun:  nfv 19 rjvtynjd
<go8765> там 19 коментов
<go8765> оазверни
<go8765> *разверни
<Escsun> мне что делать нечего...
<Escsun> go8765, ну то что / в конце файла
<Escsun> я это из далека вижу
<go8765> Escsun: ну  так что про безжумность - ненадо...
<Escsun> go8765, каждый ошибается
<artus> go8765, эм, ты того, осиль уже ls )))
<Escsun> go8765, но в том месте где у тебя проблема
<Escsun> go8765, у нее ошибок нет не считая / не нужного в конце
<artus> чтоб знать чего есть по конкретному адресу, каталог или файлег
<artus> и да, я же просил ls -la /usr/share/applications/ ))
<Escsun> artus, ну ключ -a не нужен тут)
<Escsun> artus, да и -l тоже)
<artus> Escsun, ну по копипасту без подстветки фиг определиш каталог или файл )
<Escsun> artus, странно)
<Escsun> artus, у меня просто по ls
<Escsun> artus, видно каталог или файл)
<Escsun> artus, или скрипт ..
<artus> chatlog videos
<artus> что есть что?
<Escsun> artus, oO это ты к чему)
<artus> Escsun, читай выше
<artus> Escsun, │02:21           artus | Escsun, ну по копипасту без подстветки фиг определиш каталог или файл )
<go8765> artus: я тебя тогда перепуиал... я что должно выдать на ls -la  /usr/share/applications/ |grep Midory ?
<go8765> *перепутал
<go8765> *а=я
<go8765> artus: у меня молчит
<Escsun> artus, такой же результат выдает что ls -a что просто ls
<Escsun> go8765, просто введи ls /usr/share/applications/
<artus> Escsun, drwxr-xr-x   2 root  root    576 Окт 23  2010 screensavers и -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  341 Сен  5  2010 xlyap.desktop разницу видеш?
<go8765> Escsun: ввёл
<Escsun> go8765, может он у тебя во все не Midori а midori
<go8765> ядля этого скрин показывал http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/4997/applications050.png
<Escsun> go8765, не вижу)
<Escsun> go8765, убери ключ -l
<Escsun> go8765, ls /usr/share/applications/
<go8765> http://paste.ubuntu.com/628208/
<Escsun> go8765, не спорь
<Escsun> go8765, ls /usr/share/applications/
<Escsun> artus, понял)
<go8765> Escsun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/628209/
<artus> Escsun, :)
<Escsun> artus, так бы сразу сказал что оно убирает игнорирование с папок начиная на .
<Escsun> go8765, midori.desktop
<Escsun> go8765, и какой ни Midori
<Escsun> go8765, регистр в линуксе важен
<Escsun> go8765, launcher_item_app = /usr/share/applications/thunar-volman-settings.desktop
<Escsun> go8765, ой
<Escsun> go8765, launcher_item_app = /usr/share/applications/midori.desktop
<Escsun> go8765, в tint2rc
<Escsun> go8765, и будет у тебя иконка запуска
<go8765> Escsun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/628210/ и нет у меня иконки запуска
<Escsun> go8765, епт!
<Escsun> go8765, ты даже копировать не умеешь
<Escsun> midory != midori
<Escsun> кто так пишет?!
<go8765> исправил - нет всё-равно
<Escsun> go8765, покажи как исправил то?
<Escsun> go8765, у тебя конфиг в 5 раз больше моего
<Escsun> go8765, даже в 6 раз
<Escsun> go8765, да кстати
<go8765> Escsun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/628213/
<Escsun> ты уверен что у тебя Faenza ?
<Escsun> у тебя может быть что угодно)
<go8765> Escsun: как узнать?
<Escsun> go8765, а какие ты иконки используешь в системе то
<go8765> Escsun: Breathe вроде
<Escsun> go8765, ну вот начни с того что у тебя иконки не фаенза
<Escsun> go8765, не правильно написал все не так ...
<artus> go8765, харош страдать фигней, найди лутше годную светлую тему для коробки)
<Escsun> artus, коробочный монстр)
<go8765> Escsun: исправил уже - нету всё-равно ланчеров
<Escsun> go8765, лучше покажи на что ругается
<go8765> Escsun: вот что пишет http://paste.ubuntu.com/628214/
<Escsun> go8765, запусти tint2 в консоли
<Escsun> go8765, ты видишь что оно говорит?
<Escsun> go8765, оно говорит что у тебя старый tint2
<Escsun> go8765, тебе его надо обновить
<Escsun> ох уж эта убунту
<Escsun> чего они используют еще старый tint2 )
<artus> не они а он) это ж репы надо искать )
<go8765> Escsun: tint2 version 0.11
<go8765> это старый разве
<Escsun> go8765, ну как сказать
<go8765> а если точнее - то 0.11-2
<Escsun> go8765, у меня новее
<go8765> Escsun: на на оф сайте новее не видел
<Escsun> go8765, у меня из svn
<go8765> Escsun: вот это и отвалилось у меня
<go8765> после обновления оно ставит тинт2 из реп нати
<go8765> и ланчеры отваливаются
<Escsun> оо
<Escsun> теперь у меня не пашет
<Escsun> со старой версией
<Escsun> вывод ?
<go8765> вывод - нужна svn)
<go8765> Escsun: я если честно - это знал, но забыл как называется)
<Escsun> go8765, да да)
<go8765> Escsun: посмотри коменты опосума)
<Escsun> go8765, да лень
<go8765> я там написал, сто после обновления у меня слетела svn  и с ней ланчеры)
<go8765> *что
<Escsun> go8765, https://launchpad.net/~killeroid/+archive/ppa
<Escsun> go8765, на правда тут старье тоже)
<Escsun> go8765, тут 628
<Escsun> у мну 630 )
<go8765> Escsun: я уже 10 минут там)
<Escsun> но думаю работать будет
<go8765> Escsun: вот кстати что пишет W: Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/killeroid/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<artus> Escsun, обоинки нет у тя беденькой?
<Escsun> go8765, тебе сегодня реально не везет )
<Escsun> artus, какой какой?)
<go8765> Escsun: но я с лайнча прямо скачаю
<artus> ^_^ беееленькой) или светлосеренькой)
<Escsun> artus, гимп в помощь)
<artus> фигня) нашол с дракаконом )
<go8765> Escsun: вот что пишет в гдэби Ошибка: Более новая версия уже установлена
<Escsun> go8765, это вранье
<Escsun> go8765, удали старую версию
<NoOova> Народ почему не работает? создал группу nopwd, Добавил в нее пользователя, прописал в /etc/sudoers  %nopwd ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL . Делаю Sudo su - мне в ответ "this encident will be reported. user is not in sudoers file
<Escsun> go8765, в деб пакетах множество недостатков
<Escsun> go8765, они не знают где новая версия где старая если ставить из svn они всегда будут старыми для него ...
<go8765> Escsun: а как потом её зафиксировать?
<Escsun> go8765, никак
<go8765> прикольно
<Escsun> go8765, ты не сможешь обновить этот пакет без ppa
<go8765> а как потом обновляться?
<Escsun> go8765, забей она не так часто обновляется
<Escsun> go8765, в ppa и так оно еще медленнее
<go8765> Escsun: она мне на родную обновит её
<Escsun> go8765, не обновит
<go8765> и ланчеры опять слетят
<Escsun> go8765, у тебя пакета этого не будет
<go8765> спорим?
<Escsun> оО
<Escsun> go8765, ну поставь в игнор
<Escsun> дурноватая система
<NoOova> Ну помогите мне =)))))
<NoOova> Еск подскажи
<Escsun> NoOova, зачем тебе su без пароля
<Escsun> это ж рут целый
<NoOova> ага я знаю что эжто неправильно
<Escsun> NoOova, да и пароль ему надо задать
<Escsun> как минимум без пароля ты не войдешь
<NoOova> пароль руту я сменил допустим
<Escsun> NoOova, и да
<Escsun> NoOova, никогда не вводи sudo su
<Escsun> NoOova, пиши su
<NoOova> ну это если я пароль рута знаюб
<Escsun> NoOova, и sudo тоже есть ограничения на команды )
<NoOova> поумолчанию так не войти в бубунте
<Escsun> NoOova, зачем тебе рут то
<NoOova> я понеимаю что это дыра безопасности...
<NoOova> но это всего лиш домашний комп
<NoOova> на котором по 100 раз тыкать пароль для gksu или для sudo
<Escsun> go8765, у меня просто обновляется этот пакет из репов
<NoOova> просто влом
<Escsun> NoOova, ах вот оно что)
<Escsun> NoOova, %users ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<Escsun> NoOova, тогда уж так
<Escsun> NoOova, зачем изобретать велосипед ?
<NoOova> %users это группы название?
<Escsun> NoOova, пользователи всегда в users
<Escsun> NoOova, 1 раз спросит потом уже не будет
<NoOova> ну я не изобретаю велосипедл ине просто не интересно почему не работает =)
<Escsun> как раз изобретаешь
<Escsun> создал группу
<NoOova> а что у меня не верно? %nopwd ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<Escsun> но в этой группе еще больше ограничения чем в юзерах
<NoOova> groups  pavelpat pavelpat : pavelpat adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare nopwd
<Escsun> NoOova, да не важно
<Escsun> просто пропиши это туда)
<go8765> Escsun: у меня даже после игнора он обновляется
<Escsun> go8765, не обновляй его
<Escsun> NoOova, а точнее
<go8765> как дэб пакеты из консоли ставятся?
<Escsun> NoOova, сделай так
<Escsun> go8765, dpkg -i file.deb
<Escsun> NoOova, твой_юзер ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<NoOova> Escsun: блин... просто мне покоя не будет давать где косяк
<go8765> спс. забыл одну букву
<Escsun> % не надо
<Escsun> go8765, и да не забывай про tab
<NoOova> после процента название группы или какоето зарезервированное слово?
<Escsun> NoOova, нет я дал тебе команду )
<Escsun> NoOova, для конкретного юзера не надо %
<Escsun> только для групп
<NoOova> да для юзера не нажд это знаю
<Escsun> NoOova, ту группу что ты создал у нее нету прав даже
<Escsun> NoOova, 0 полный
<Escsun> NoOova, у юзера прав больше намного
<go8765> Escsun: про таб я запомнил)
<go8765> хух... есть ланчер)
<go8765> щя надо придумать как запретить обновлять тинт2
<NoOova> Escsun: я чтото путаю наверное. у группы же нету как таковых прав. она это всего лиш соотношение gid - gname
<Escsun> NoOova, как бы есть
<Escsun> NoOova, не помню где я находил
<artus> хммм, перекрасился в белый , прикольно )
<Escsun> artus, покажи О_о)
<artus> щааа, для каиро найду кую нить темку
<sharikoff> гыыы http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/122020/
<Escsun> sharikoff, ухахаха
<Escsun> случайно удалена /usr
<Escsun> долго ржал)
<sharikoff> круто
<sharikoff> поставил дровишки
<NoOova> :-D  жесть фигня
<Escsun> sharikoff, да хорошие дровишка )
<Escsun> sharikoff, но это пол беды)
<sharikoff> всмысле
<Escsun> sharikoff, хоть не /bin
<NoOova> ладно ещё не /home и не /var/www и /var/lib
<Escsun> sharikoff, ах да и не хомяк)
<sharikoff> аа
<Escsun> а то жесть бы было)
<sharikoff> уср тоже неплохо
<Escsun> sharikoff, хоть стандартные пакеты остались)
<sharikoff> у меня все в /usr
<Escsun> sharikoff, теперь надо прикрутить менеджер пакетов)
<Escsun> sharikoff, не все
<Escsun> sharikoff, базовые команды в /bin
<NoOova> Escsun: можеш вспомнить где такое видел? почему в той группе не видит пользователя
<Escsun> NoOova, к сожалению не пойдет
<Escsun> NoOova, да и лень уже искать что либо
<sharikoff> мде.. линух становится все веселее и веселее..
<sharikoff> страшно подумать откуда ждать косяка в следующий раз
<Escsun> sharikoff, жди  косяка на ровном месте)
<Escsun> sharikoff, конечно забавный скрипт тебе попался
<Escsun> sharikoff, знаешь я скриптам не доверяю ))
<sharikoff> мне?
<Escsun> sharikoff, пока не прочитаю его код не использую )
<sharikoff> я новость прочитал
<sharikoff> и офигел
<Escsun> ясно))
<sharikoff> у меня иксов уже как лет 6 не стояло
<go8765> Escsun: echo tint2 hold|dpkg --set-selections ?
<Escsun> go8765, не ко мне
<Escsun> go8765, я не пользуюсь дебо подобными системами
<go8765> artus: echo tint2 hold|dpkg --set-selections зафиксирует?
<go8765> dpkg: ошибка: операция требует прав на чтение области состояния dpkg и запись в неё
<artus> go8765, проверь)
<go8765> это чё за ?
<go8765> dpkg: ошибка: операция требует прав на чтение области состояния dpkg и запись в неё
<go8765> artus: чё за зверь? dpkg: ошибка: операция требует прав на чтение области состояния dpkg и запись в неё
<artus> то и значит)
<Escsun> вот тебе прав не хватает
<Escsun> а причина?
<Escsun> ты лезешь в / и без прав ...
<Escsun> вот уж )
<go8765> artus:  Escsun: а какь ?
<Escsun> go8765, а подумать ?)
<Escsun> go8765, ты когда ставишь какой то софт ты используешь права рута
<go8765> Escsun: я ж судо вроде делаю
<Escsun> сейчас же ты пытаешься влезть в корень без прав
<go8765>  sudo echo tint2 hold|dpkg --set-selections
<Escsun> go8765, да кстати sudo не любит echo ...
<Escsun> много раз замечал...
<go8765> а какь?
<go8765> su  echo tint2 hold|dpkg --set-selections dpkg: ошибка: операция требует прав на чтение области состояния dpkg и запись в неё Неизвестный id: echo
<artus> go8765, че ты хош этой монструозной конструкцией добитцо?
<go8765> artus: чтобы тинт2 не не обновлялась
<artus> если она у тя из свн она и так не будет )
<go8765> а то говорит чо свн - это старое
<go8765> artus: могу скрин выложить
<Escsun> artus, опять поди где то дров наломал )
<artus> ыыы как непривычно в светленьком сидеть
<go8765> Escsun: artus: Ошибка: Более новая версия уже установлена
<Escsun> artus, по началу да)
<Escsun> go8765, да она у тебя старая, а не новая)
<artus> go8765, че ты хош от echo tint2 hold ????????
<artus> чего оно должно тебе сделать?
<Escsun> go8765, # apt-get install wajig
<Escsun> # wajig hold <package_name>
<NoOova> Тест
<NoOova> !пинг
<NoOova> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova, Failed!
<artus> Escsun, вичатик надо красить ))) http://itmages.ru/image/view/213006/b3dc9e80
<Escsun> artus, где тема)
<Escsun> artus, значки тему gtk хотя и так знаю но все равно
<artus> дык тему ищу, я просто с белый покрасил на посмотреть как оно, щас вот буду искать че нить вкусное
<artus> Escsun, если у тя есть чего то давай )
<NoOova> симпаьтично =)
<NoOova> правда чем то мирк напоминает
<artus> а значки елементари дарк пока стоять
<artus> NoOova, ога, белым на черном )
<yurau> на каком канале можно пофлеймить?
<go8765> Escsun: artus : спс вообщем за помощь. мне пора валить)
<Escsun> go8765, да давай)
<yurau> я разгадал тайну Исуса Христа. каму рассказать?
<shenmue> себе
<yurau> я уже и так знаю.
<artus> попробуй)
<yurau> пока админя спят. могу рассказать в 2х строчках.
<artus> ток сразу предупреждаю - чревато )
<artus> @op
<artus> yurau, раскажи )
<artus> тутачки админя не спят )
<Snoopik> Утро доброе!
<shenmue> это высокоразвитые искуственые интелекты ака боты
<shenmue> поэтому и не спят
<yurau> Исус это Нео из матрицы. Он выбрал спасение зиона в обмен на свою жизнь. и поэтому он спаситель для людей зиона.
<shenmue> тьфу ты
<shenmue> сразу видно. самую дешевую брал...
<artus> гг
<NoOova> Как же свежая убунта хорошо летает
<NoOova> как мне поменять кнопки управления окном слева на право?
<NoOova> с левой стороны на правую
<NoOova> компизконфиг я поставил
<NoOova> там вроде было?
<NoOova> пинг 127.0.0.1
<NoOova> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova, Fail!
<yurau> NoOova: я ставлю тему Нью вэйв и все
<artus> @deop
<artus> Escsun, http://itmages.ru/image/view/213009/8cdf06a5
<Escsun> artus, не ...
<artus> дааа, на сегодня хватит)
<artus> вернее на сейчас)
<Escsun> artus, иконки не те, тема не та
<artus> Escsun, чего нашоль того и влепил
<[Raiden]> ку
<Escsun> artus, а самому че нить создать ?)
<artus> [Raiden], утречка )
<[Raiden]> Не спится что-то. Вскочил в 5 утра
<NoOova> ку
<NoOova> кстаати. похваста.сь всем! я то себе страуструпа заказал!
<[Raiden]> страуса труп
<[Raiden]> первая ассоциация
<[Raiden]> поздравляю в общем, хотя незнаю что это )
<NoOova> http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/85559/
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> Автор ц++
<NoOova> и это
<NoOova> я вчера гос по математике сдал!
<NoOova> досих пор не могу поверить
<[Raiden]> гуд
<NoOova> теперь у меня на диплом 2 дня
<NoOova> =)
<artus> можеш на стену прибить)
<NoOova> кого?
<artus> диплом )
<artus> хотя ...
<NoOova> мне его за 2 дня надо написать
<NoOova> блин почему у нас сдача диплома через 3 дня после госов
<NoOova> не реально.
<Snoopik> Диплом надо не за 2 дня до сдачи писать =)))
<NoOova> Snoopik: дак я бы его писал если бы мне 10 математических дисциплин не надо было готовить
<NoOova> за 2 месяца
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/612778/ - буки с хром ос
<Snoopik> Ну мне проще) мне просто на работу лень идти
<Snoopik> Чего ж 11.04 такая глючная. 5й диск косячит. Не могу записать =( при чем после того как записал он выдает ошибку и диск больше не виден системе
<[Raiden]> брасеро?
<artus> Snoopik, а нафиг ты на диски пишеш? на флешу нарезай
<Snoopik> Да, брасеро. Да мне человеку надо эскизы скинуть, а у него усб нету, комп древний.
<artus> подари человеку мамку с usb ))) копейки стоит)
<[Raiden]> смени на что-нить, я бы советывал k3b , но можнно на что сможешь анйти.
<artus> обиделся)
<[Raiden]> не выдержал совета поставить qt программу ,покраснел , раздулся и лопнул.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Кажется я недоспал )
<artus> ну к3б в принципе нафиг не нужен
<artus> если привод такой косячный то не факт что поможет)
<[Raiden]> Вот не повериш, в ней ни 1 болванка не запоролась,а в брасеро было
<Snoopik> Мб и привод
<Snoopik> Щас поставлю
<artus> [Raiden], вот неповериш в бразеро у меня ни одна болванка не запоролась)
<artus> если привод адекватно себя ведет и болванки адекватные то норм оно пишет
<Snoopik> Да приводу уже хана скоро)
<artus> а ставить диагнозы не зная что он и во что сует не айс
<artus> там более )
<artus> *е
<[Raiden]> Ну может совпадения, фиг знает.
<Snoopik> Щас проверим)
<[Raiden]> XFBurn ещё вспомнилась, если легкого захочется
<artus> wodim dev=/dev/hdc -eject -v mycd.iso это если из легкого  )
<Snoopik> [Raiden]: Ну если к3b не поможет
<artus> а передэтим genisoimage -f -v -J -o mycd.iso /mnt/somedisk/temp ))
<[Raiden]> -j  жульета?
<Snoopik> Усе, записал без проблем.
<[Raiden]> можно ещё рокридж расширение включать, будет помнить юниксовые права
<[Raiden]> Snoopik: гуд ) Тогда возможно больше чем совпадение.
<Snoopik> Всем пасиб =)
<Snoopik> [Raiden]: =)
<Snoopik> Ладно всем пока, поехал на работу(
<[Raiden]> бб
<lera> всем приветы!
<total__> добрый день
<total__> почему tvtime регулирует звуковой канал Master, а Line нет, как исправить
<total__> подскажите плиз
<Alagos> Доброе утро. А как через scp скопировать всю папку?
<Alagos> Вопрос снят. Уже сам разобрался)
<Alagos> exit
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> народ подскажите
<jlewka> а как называется аплет области уведомлений, конвертик такой
<sharikoff> пщщ
<skai> хррррр
<jlewka> а какой там мета пакет у убунты?
<Alagos> Оо
<Alagos> Не понял вопроса...
<Alagos> Во, теперь и аспел работает)
<r1za> hellow world
<rasdark> re2all
<r1za> кто может  помочь разобраться с утилитой proxychains ?
<r1za> пишите в личку...
<jlewka> Alagos, мета пакет, в котором нечего нет кроме зависимостей
<jlewka> ubuntu-desktop нашел, но область уведомлений он мне не востановил
<jlewka> ни кто не знает
 * VVBBIIFF TomFarr VVBBIIFF
<go8765> всем привет. ктонить пользуется Dragonfly в опере в убунте?
<oxothuk> камрады, утра
<oxothuk> который день уже бьюсь над траблой
<xoveax> Как в libreoffice поменять стиль линий? Рамка нужна шириной 2 pt, а там только 1 и 2.5. Кастомизировать вроде нельзя, я по крайней мере не нашел решения.
<xoveax> go8765, мне больше FireBug нравиться... вот за уши от него не оттащишь.
<go8765> xoveax: я никак не могу понять как отмену в Dragonfly делать?
<Alagos> Капец, какого не срабатывает sudo rm rf ?
<Alagos> rm: невозможно удалить каталог «.config/chromium/Default/User StyleSheets»: Каталог не пуст
<oxothuk> rm -rf
<oxothuk> не?
<Alagos> Я это и имел ввиду
<oxothuk> писал с тире?
<go8765> xoveax: не помнишь как там отмену делать? а как она в фаебаге делается?
<Alagos> Ога, писал sudo rm -rf
<xoveax> go8765, отмену? хм.. да ее никогда и не делал собственно.
<xoveax> зачем там отмена, это же не редактор.
<go8765> xoveax: типа контрол з в офисе
<oxothuk>  Alagos:  sudo rm -rf  .config/chromium/Default/User StyleSheets/
<oxothuk> суть такова, имеется шлюз убунты. На ней два интерфейса eth0 (192.168.172.2/24 - смотрит в провайдера) и  eth1(10.0.0.1/24 - смолтрит в локаль). На данном шлюзе поднимается два пппое соединения, с двух учеток провайдера. ррр0 и ррр1. суть проблемы такова, нужно чтобы
<Alagos> ахахахахах)
<Alagos> Попробовал через наутилус)
<go8765> xoveax: я просто когда страничку из википелии офлайн редактирую, как ты говоришь "не редактором") то могу не то удалить случайно
<Alagos> Удалил на что оно ругалось - и тут же было создано новое)
<xoveax> go8765, ты хоть в одном отладчике видел отмену?
<Alagos> Жесть, как убить хромиум?
<go8765> xoveax: вот я и спрашиваю
<go8765> 0может есть
<xoveax> не думаю, все же
<oxothuk> Alagos apt-get purge chromium*
<xoveax> это инструмент отладки
<xoveax> а не редактирования
<go8765> xoveax: тем не менее им довольно удобно редактировать)
<Alagos> капец... Все-равно создается этот документ!
<Alagos> /home/alagos/.config/chromium/Default/User StyleSheets/Custom.css
<oxothuk> Alagos ps waux | grep chromium
<Alagos> Это новый вирус, что ли?
<oxothuk> Alagos нашло процессы?
<Alagos> rm: невозможно удалить каталог
<The_MEk> всем прив
<Alagos> http://slexy.org/view/s2HtQSL0Qa
<Alagos> Нашло...
<oxothuk> Alagos rm -rf    -удаляет каталоги
<Alagos> Убивать их руками?
<Alagos> по kill -9?
<zizitop> rmdir
<oxothuk>  Alagos kill -9 <pid процесса>
<Alagos> oxothuk: спасибо, первый раз такая лажа с хромиумом...
<Alagos> а можно несколько пидов ввести?)
<The_MEk> никто не подскажет, как решить проблему? есть принтсервер dlink dp-300u, к нему подключен принтер hp laserjet 1022, из винды всё работает нормально, а из линуха почему-то между страницами паузу выдаёт, как при печати отдельных заданий, так и при печати одного
<The_MEk> многостраничного дока
<oxothuk> lf xthtp ghj,tk
<oxothuk> да через пробел
<Alagos> спасибо
<Alagos> http://slexy.org/view/s2JR7JuJWc
<Alagos> Не могу убить этот процесс... Что с ним делать?
<Alagos> Пишет что нет процесса с таким пидом, и меняет ему пид)
<oxothuk> Alagos:  это процесс самого поиска, тоестьв момент поиска он был (так как поиск был), затем вывали в концоль инфу прекратил работу
<Alagos> oxothuk: спасибо!
<Alagos> ps waux | grep -v grep | grep -i chromium
<Alagos> Раньше вроди так использовал...
<Alagos> что бы не появлялся этот левый процесс, который хочется убить)
<oxothuk> кого использовал?
<Alagos> Функцию поиска по процессам в смеси с grep-ом
<Alagos> а чем waux от aux отличается?
<chravn> приветствую.
<oxothuk> man ps
<oxothuk> привет
<chravn> Не подскажите чем можно с реестром WinXp работать?
<oxothuk> regedit
<chravn> а из под линукса?
<chravn> задача удалить вирус который смс просит винды подрукой нет, принесли только хард.
<The_MEk> chravn: почисти профили пользователей
<The_MEk> как правило там лежит зараза
<flintstone> скажите, как настроить win7 для общего доступа к файлам из ubuntu
<The_MEk> конкретно папки временных файлов и папка appdata
<chravn> зараза прописана в ключ реестра.
<flintstone> как сделать чтобы был гостевой доступ к файлам, без запроса паролей и пользователей..?
<chravn> flintstone:  удали помошник в хода  liveinternet
<oxothuk> нести винт было орометчиво, на самом деле достаточно узнать номер теефона на который требуется отослать смс и код
<oxothuk> по телефону продиктовать нагугленый код и окно пропадает
<oxothuk> затем скачать кьюрит и полный скан системы
<chravn> я вкурсе но уже принесли.
<flintstone> chravn: откуда удалить?
<oxothuk> что за машина была, с которой винт?
<chravn> хз.друг принёс сказал выручай.
<chravn> flintstone:   из вин7
<flintstone> понятно... это протокол какойнить?
<flintstone> потомучто в программах нет такой херни..
<oxothuk> это помощник входа
<oxothuk> что мешает создать юзера "вася" с паролем "1111111" и разрешить ему таскать фауло с виды?
<The_MEk> никто не подскажет, как решить проблему? есть принтсервер dlink dp-300u, к нему подключен принтер hp laserjet 1022, из винды всё работает нормально, а из линуха почему-то между страницами паузу выдаёт, как при печати отдельных заданий, так и при печати одного
<The_MEk> многостраничного дока
<chravn> эти вирусы в юзеринты прописывают себя и лечатся  исправление юзер инита.
<oxothuk> камрады, сетевики есть тут?
<zizitop> сетевой маркетинг?
<zizitop> авон?
<zizitop> гербалайф?
<oxothuk> )
<oxothuk> суть такова, имеется шлюз убунты. На ней два интерфейса eth0 (192.168.172.2/24 - смотрит в провайдера) и  eth1(10.0.0.1/24 - смолтрит в локаль). На данном шлюзе поднимается два пппое соединения, с двух учеток провайдера. ррр0 и ррр1. суть проблемы такова, нужно чтобы
<oxothuk> *сетевые свидетели иеговы =D
<oxothuk> так что?
<zizitop> oxothuk: у тебя сообщение обрезалось. не понятно, чего ты хочешь
<zizitop> суть проблемы такова, нужно чтобы
<zizitop> чего нужно? :)
<oxothuk> суть такова, имеется шлюз убунты. На ней два интерфейса eth0 (192.168.172.2/24 - смотрит в провайдера) и  eth1(10.0.0.1/24 - смолтрит в локаль). На данном шлюзе поднимается два пппое соединения, с двух учеток провайдера. ррр0 и ррр1. суть проблемы такова, нужно чтобы
<zizitop> :)
<zizitop> суть проблемы такова, нужно чтобы
<zizitop> что дальше?
<oxothuk> по умолчанию все бегали в нет через ppp0,  а два конкретных айпишника (компа) юзали нет через ррр1. (на ррр0 реалип сттатик, ppp1 реалип динамический)
<zizitop> iptables тебе поможет
<oxothuk> ммм, я некоторым местом это предчувсвтвовал)))
<oxothuk> но я уже бьюсь с месяцок, и толи клепки не хватает, толи все таки я слишком рано возомнил себя линуксоидом
<oxothuk> но максимум чего я смог добиться - это "либо все ходят через ррр1, либо все ходят через ррр0
<zizitop> вобщем, тебе нужен маскарад двух конкретных айпишников в ррр1
<zizitop> загугли про маскарад. 1 правило всего
<zizitop> ну или 2, если для каждого ипа прописать
<oxothuk> у меня ща чтото типа iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE
<oxothuk> чтото такое
<applypc> Хай все
<The_MEk> ку
<Kifirus> Вощем я пытаюсь установить фотожаб на убунту
<Kifirus> у меня не получается
<xoveax> фотожаб вобще раз плюнуть
<The_MEk> гимп?
<xoveax> Используй portable версию cs5
<Kifirus> Гимп не имеет такого функционала
<Kifirus> точно встанет?
<Kifirus> cs5
<xoveax> тебе скриншот показать?
<Kifirus> просто при включении инсталлера wine "c:/Photoshop CS4/Adobe CS4/Setup.exe" говорит мне что ИЕ не может открыть main.html изза того что неверно указан путь
<Kifirus> установлен знаю
<Kifirus> со слоями он много чего делать не может
<xoveax> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/54672068.png/
<xoveax> я тебе говорю portable верся нормально работает, ничего устанавливать не надо
<Kifirus> а откуда качнуть?
<Kifirus> или гугл:?
<xoveax> вот этого уже не помню
<xoveax> в роде откуда-то с торрента скачал
<go8765> xoveax: а чем можно отредактировать сраницу - так что бы срвзу видеть изменения, по типо того как это в отладчике происходит?
<The_MEk> greader
<The_MEk> kate
<The_MEk> или как он там... gedit
<go8765> The_MEk: и что я в гэдите сразу увижу?)
<go8765> The_MEk:  я имею ввиду  эфеект как при редактировании в Dragonfly
<jham> go8765: firebug ;)
<The_MEk> изменение страницы :)
<The_MEk> какую страницу то отредактировать хочешь?
<go8765> jham:  я так пониаю что у него с firebug схожие функиции?
<The_MEk> текстовую, интернет страницу, или ещё какую?
<go8765> The_MEk:  из вики
<go8765> но не для вэба
<go8765> для распечатывания
<The_MEk> мм... а либра не нравится?
<go8765> jham: у Dragonfly  всмысле
<go8765> The_MEk: что за либра?
<jham> go8765: без понятия
<go8765> jham: в фаербаге - можно как-то отменить изменения?
<go8765> типа кнтрл з ?
<jham> да - перезагрузить страницу. ) почему бы тебе не попробовать или почитать доки о нём?
<go8765> jham: я имею ввиду отменить последнее изменение а не все7
<go8765> jham: это всё что мне надо пока знать
<jham> а... не знаю, извини.
<go8765> The_MEk: что за либра?
<The_MEk> go8765: libreoffice
<go8765> The_MEk: мне виедть сразу надо изменения кода
<go8765> *видеть
<The_MEk> ff
<The_MEk> аа...
<The_MEk> хз тогда
<go8765> The_MEk: мне Dragonfly  подходит, но я не могу понять как там отмену делать..
<oxothuk> суть такова, имеется шлюз убунты. На ней два интерфейса eth0 (192.168.172.2/24 - смотрит в провайдера) и  eth1(10.0.0.1/24 - смолтрит в локаль). На данном шлюзе поднимается два пппое соединения, с двух учеток провайдера. ррр0 и ррр1.
<oxothuk> суть проблемы такова, нужно чтобы по умолчанию все бегали в нет через ppp0,  а два конкретных айпишника (компа) юзали нет через ррр1. (на ррр0 реалип сттатик, ppp1 реалип динамический)
<Imyap> gfdhd
<Imyap> àïðàïð
<ubuntuhelp> Imyap! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<The_MEk> никто не подскажет, как решить проблему? есть принтсервер dlink dp-300u, к нему подключен принтер hp laserjet 1022, из винды всё работает нормально, а из линуха почему-то между страницами паузу выдаёт, как при печати отдельных заданий, так и при печати одного
<The_MEk> многостраничного дока
<helpme> здравствуйте. unetbootin-win-549 - кто эту версию использовал?
<helpme> здравствуйте. unetbootin-win-549 - кто эту версию использовал?
<novns> helpme, если ещё раз десять спросить - кто-нибудь да ответит
<kratkar> есть знатоки vim?
<yurau> kratkar: я знаю как сохранить и выйти
<kratkar> это я уже давно освоил)
<yurau> kratkar: буфер обмена освоил?
<helpme> novns, смотрю молчат все. почему бы не сделать сообщение в самом низу...
<kratkar> @yurau p,y,x
<kratkar> @yurau "+P с внешнего буфера(во всяком случае в railsvim так)
<yurau> kratkar: это очень сложно. спасибо
<yurau> я на mcedit перешел :)
<kratkar> @yurau мне тоже бесило, но прочитав тутариал. Потом пару статьей понял, что "vim - наше всё"))
<Alagos> таки да, вим - наше все
<Alagos> Чего только стоит поиск и замена
<mapt> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> mapt! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<go8765_o> Rutracker.org лежит
 * go8765_o может схлопотать бан...(
<go8765> ктонить пользуется антивирусом под убунтой?
<rapidsp> 2 сезон? :)
<go8765> rapidsp: когда был первый ? :)
<Alagos> Я пользуюсь убунтой, потому что к ней не нужен антивирус...
<SergeyIT> go8765, для антивируса ставь вин
<The_MEk> go8765: антивирус нужен только для сервисов, которые могут использоваться как линухами так и виндой и при этом могут переносить вири, т.е. smb, smtp, proxy
<go8765> Alagos: SergeyIT The_MEk а вендофлешки чем проверять?
<The_MEk> go8765: а нахрена?
<go8765> а резделы винды?
<go8765> The_MEk: а затем что бы не носить потом другим
<The_MEk> мне если надо вычистить от распространённых вирей флеху, я просто удаляю то, что знаю
<go8765> The_MEk: и не выслушивать - ты заразил мне комп
<The_MEk> мне пока об этом ни один не сказал :)
<The_MEk> и потом по большому счёту это их проблемы, что их компы не защищены
<kr1x> а резил 11.04 уже стабильная есть? или еще не стабильная сборка?
<The_MEk> хочешь стабильности, ставь дебиан
<kr1x> я хочю что бы пару приложений хорошо работали из под вайна, а говорят что в 11.04 новые дрова, и они улучшают роботу тех программ и они работают как родные)
<The_MEk> дрова чего?
<kr1x> видеокарты
<The_MEk> видюхи?
<kr1x> да
<The_MEk> дык скачай с сайта производителя свежие
<kr1x> у меня на 10.04 стоят и так свежие, и когда запускаю программы они лагают) а та 11.04 помоему прошел слух что там что-то добавлено что программы будут хорошо работать
<The_MEk> а ядро ты под свою машину собирал?
<Jorro> Привет народ после того как в настройках Half-Life поставил D3D перестала играть,контра на этом движке работает только на OpenGl,wine удалял,где хвосты остались,Даже Half-Life2 запустил.
<The_MEk> kr1x: я вот особой разницы не увидел при запуске того-же 2гис-а
<kr1x> нет, я начинающщий пользователь, просто скачал убунту с офф.сайта 10.04 и поставил и все) но тута плохо рабоает такие важные для меня приложения как steam i Commfort
<The_MEk> комфорт на 11.04 так же работает, как и на 10.04
<The_MEk> у меня стоит
<kr1x> это плохо :(, а говорили...
<The_MEk> во-всяком случае на кубунте так же глючит
<kr1x> ты из под вайна запускаешь комфорт?
<The_MEk> ну а как же ещё то?
<The_MEk> по-другому по-моему никак
<Jorro> народ,а моя проблема ????
<kr1x> ну малоли) не знаю)
<kr1x> The_MEk: у тебя 11.04?)
<The_MEk> Jorro: в профиле папку .wine чистил?
<Jorro> А из Минска есть кто ?????????
<The_MEk> Jorro: да, на ноуте и дома, на рабочем счас сусю тестирую
<The_MEk> а из новосиба есть?
<The_MEk> :)
<kr1x> так 11.04 уже стабильная?) или бетка?
<Jorro> а кроме wine не могла нигде ????????
<The_MEk> kr1x: дык релиз то давно уже был :) аж в апреле
<The_MEk> Jorro: прога же под винду :) соответственно ставится под вайн
<Jorro> видео или OpenGl или D3d
<kr1x> аа, да) а не подскажешь как обновить с 10.04 на 11.04?
<The_MEk> в консоли sudo do-release-upgrade
<The_MEk> два раза
<kr1x> сначала на 10.10 потом 11.04?
<kr1x> наскольо я понимаю
<The_MEk> да
<kr1x> ?
<kr1x> ок,спасибо
<The_MEk> ещё надо в репах подправить, чтоб тягал обновы для всех релизов, а не только для lts
<kr1x> ээ. а как это сделать?)
<kr1x> как короче с 10.04 получить полноценную 11.04?))
<The_MEk> убунту?
<kr1x> ну да)
<The_MEk> просто у меня кубунту
<The_MEk> у тебя администрирование - там поищи источники обновлений
<Jorro> Минскачи го на пиво завтро !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<The_MEk> и там есть настройка, какие дистрибы смотреть
<Jorro> Го Го Го
<kr1x> в Менеджере обновлений не нашел
<kr1x> :(
<Jorro> кинь ты свою Ubuntu выйди на улицу посмотри на девок
<The_MEk> а чё на них смотреть?
<kr1x> =(
<Jorro> ну как ..............красота
<kr1x> видимо ты только смотришь на них)
<The_MEk> хм... посмотреть можно и на экране
<The_MEk> вот потрогать, поцалавать эт другое дело
<The_MEk> а смотреть не особо интересно
<Jorro> Э нет чувак ,в жизни они красивей
<The_MEk> тем более просто на улице
<kr1x> о ставить 10.10
<kr1x> )
<Jorro> Pet shop boy классика
<Cat1> вошел в чат, написано (14:21:17) The_MEk: у меня стоит.  Подумал , не тот канал. А нет, разговор про убунту. Все в порядке
<Jorro> Тоооооооооочно
<Jorro> про Ubuntu
<The_MEk> kr1x: там должон быть пункт показать новые релизы дистрибутива
<The_MEk> Cat1: ))) повеселил
<kr1x> уже обновляеться)) оно ж ничего не удалит? а просто обновиться и все?)
<The_MEk> проги некоторые могёт и удалить, которые из релиза убрали
<kr1x> а ну то фиг с ним)
<Jorro> Привет народ после того как в настройках Half-Life поставил D3D перестала играть,контра на этом движке работает только на OpenGl,wine удалял,где хвосты остались,Даже Half-Life2 запустил.
<The_MEk> например при обновлении до 11.04 удалит опенофис, а поставит либру
<kr1x> Jorro: кинь ты свой Half-life выйди на улицу посмотри на девок
<kr1x> окей глянем)
<Jorro> ты не повериш я ехал с ночной смены и смотрел смотрел смотрел думал мой шворц мне голову пробьет
<The_MEk> хех
<kr1x> гы
<kr1x> блин, не во время я начал тестировать убунту в понедельник защита диплома =(
<Jorro> Чуваки я вас всех люблю
<kr1x> 0_0
<Jorro> блин Half-Life 2 episode 2 не пошла
<vamadir> всем привет. У меня вопрос не по линукс. Но близко. как настроить vpn сервер под windows(на удаленной машине стоит windows server, php,mysql,apache). Мне нужно чтобы можно было пользоваться интернетом с другой тачки(типо аномайзер).
<Jorro> динг динг админу твоему
<rasdark> жесть..
<rasdark> vamadir, зачем тебе впн сервер под вындос?
<vamadir> я нахожусь в китае. а в китае залочены всякие youtube/facebook и тд. Купил сервак в японии. а он падла на windows
<rasdark> и кстати ничего близкого в впн под вынь к убунту, тем более к линуху нет
<Jorro> есть
<rasdark> что?
<rasdark> Jorro, что общего?
<The_MEk> название
<rasdark> vamadir, закрыты даже анонимные прокси? sockschain со свежим прокси-листом не работает? О_о
<Jorro> ксати в Минске большенство провайдеров работают только через VPN
<rasdark> vpn Всего лишь технология =) набор протоколов..
<Jorro> ну значит прокси сервера
<vamadir> <rasdark>  залочено все. типо tor,freevpn и тд
<rasdark> единственное что тут может быть общего -это какой-нить свободный vpn-сервак, работающий и под веником тоже
<Jorro> пусть ими пользуется
<Jorro> особенно БЕЛАРУСКИМИ
<rasdark> openvpn? он простой как лапоть
<rasdark> whois rasdark
<vamadir> жесть видимо мне тут не помогут. А гугл дает только как настроить Vpn соединение под win
<sharikoff> rasdark: расскажи как в опенвпн сделать правила файрвола на каждого юзера
<sharikoff> желательно с примером
<sharikoff> а то у меня че то лапоть не выходит
<jlewka> а как называется аплет области уведомлений, конвертик такой, который оповещает о новых сообщениях?
<rasdark> openvpn это всего лишь простенький демон, и он никак не связан с файрволом =)
<sharikoff> да ну
<sharikoff> надо чтоб при коннекте на сервак на каждого юзера свои правила накатывались
<sharikoff> и смею тя заверить это пшется в конфиге опенвпн
<sharikoff> *пишется
<sharikoff> или расскажи как сертификат отозвать
<sharikoff> от юзера
<sharikoff> чтоб он законнектиться не смог
<rasdark> созданный кем? или я телепат по твоему?
<sharikoff> мной как хозяином сервака
<rasdark> если ты ставил опенвпн и его конфигурил, даже под веник с ним идет doc
<sharikoff> ого
<rasdark> а насчет сертификатов был простенький скрипт, поставляемый впн
<greynix> здравствуйте , спецы баша подскажите файл в нем идет список через зяпятую  1,2,3,4,5,6, как по очереди вытаскивать каждый символ между запятыми
<sharikoff> вот спасибо
<sharikoff> я ж пример просил
<greynix> cut -d , -f 1  вытащит только один символ
<rasdark> cd /usr/local/etc/openvpn
<rasdark> . ./vars
<rasdark> ./revoke-full client2
<greynix> а мне бы все
<inkvizitor68sl> greynix: for i in $(cat file); do echo $i | tr "," ""; something; done попробуй
<sharikoff> rasdark: а unrevoke если?
<rasdark> но это у меня. а насчет тебя - я не знаю.. как я уже говорил у меня нет телепатических способностей
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или sed 's/,//'
<inkvizitor68sl> | sed
<greynix> inkvizitor68sl о точно большое спасибо , то что нужно
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: q
<inkvizitor68sl> re
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<Jorro> чуваки мир вам !!!
<inkvizitor68sl> лана, пойду собираться за получением тасков
<yurau> сила да прибудет с вами
<sharikoff> Jorro: и тебе не хворать
<Jorro> Минск самый гостеприимный город
<yurau> приглашаешь?
<Jorro> ну да
<yurau> у тебя линукс стоит?
<Jorro> да
<Jorro> если ты мне
<yurau> тогда приеду :)
<Jorro> Ubuntu на Desktope b netbooke
<yurau> продолжай
<Jorro> Минск Rules
<yurau> я готов приехать в августе. поднастроим что-н :)
<Jorro>  как с куста
<Alagos> А ко мне кто приедет?
<Alagos> )
<Alagos> У меня есть ubuntu-server на удаленном хосте)
<Alagos> и на десктопе тоже бубен
<inkvizitor68sl> кхы
<yurau> Владивосток?
<inkvizitor68sl> почему именно на удаленном?
<inkvizitor68sl> а тьфу
<Alagos> Наверное, потому что стоит в хостинг-центре...
<inkvizitor68sl> а ко мне кто приедет?
<sharikoff> потому что он его удалил
<Henoxek> слышали фейл icq под linux?
<Alagos> Не-а
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: я
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня среди пары сотен серверов и пяти сотен виртуалок где то, наверно, тоже есть убунта
<Alagos> У меня все работет
<sharikoff> =0
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<Henoxek> только вышел официальный клиент под adobe air, так сразу adobe объявила о конце поддержки air для линукса)
<sharikoff> асько фуфло
<Henoxek> ну да
<Alagos> Асько просто есть
<sharikoff> как собсно и флеш
<Henoxek> ну сам факт, что облажались так разрабы
<Alagos> Фуфлом или нет продукт делает не сам продукт, а люди, которые его юзают
<Henoxek> когда выбрали такую платформу в качестве основной
<Henoxek> недооценили риски
<inkvizitor68sl> Henoxek: не поддержки air под линупс, а того, что их криворукие программеры больше не будут писать под линупс
<sharikoff> Alagos: тогда не юзай больше убунту =)
<inkvizitor68sl> будут писать нормальные опенсорщики
<Alagos> sharikoff: ты меня изгоняешь? За что?
<inkvizitor68sl> а air нормально бегает под любой осью
<Henoxek> inkvizitor68sl реально? исходники открыты?
<inkvizitor68sl> только проц жрет как бешеные
<inkvizitor68sl> Henoxek: их передадут там кому-то
<sharikoff> Alagos: предостерегаю чтоб ты не запачкалсо
<Henoxek> а
<Henoxek> вот значит как
<Alagos> sharikoff: ап венду легче запачкатцО
<sharikoff> винда рулит в конторах
<sharikoff> дома мак
<sharikoff> линух на железках
<sharikoff> и на веб серверах
<sharikoff> фря на шлюзах
<Alagos> Один раз, один гребаный раз! Я скачал что то из непроверенного источника! И результат? Пришлите смс, нет доступа в аккаунты, и вообще - жопа. А линуксу по боку все.
<sharikoff> убунту -нигде
<yurau> зачем тебе мак? для текстового редактора?
<sharikoff> для эстетического удовольствия
<Alagos> Ну и для бразера, наверное)
<yurau> когда платишь большие деньги - получаешь удовольствие :)
<Alagos> А может это для того что бы подчеркнуть его индивидуальность? Типа "Ты в новый старкрафт играл?" "... Не, у меня мак..."
<sharikoff> дело не в деньгах
<sharikoff> и я не играю
<sharikoff> хотя новый старкрафт есть под мак
<Alagos> Очень часто получается так, что ты много платишь - а тебя сильно кидают через причинное место.
<yurau> новый старкрафт гавно
<sharikoff> Alagos: ну.. я знаю хотя бы за что
<Alagos> И если ты сам не проверил все подводные камни и не перестраховался много раз - будь готов к сюрпризу.
<Alagos> sharikoff: За что кидают?)
<sharikoff> и я знаю что это будет работать полюбому
<sharikoff> без бубна
<sharikoff> просто работать как надо
<Alagos> Принтер?)
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> убунта =))
<Alagos> А принтер под убунтой?)
<sharikoff> бох миловал
<Alagos> А чем вам убунту сервер не угодил то?
<yurau> а у меня под бубукой 2 принтера дома
<Alagos> Работает стабильно, может я не знаю что такое настоящая стабильность, потому что фряху не поднимал?)
<sharikoff> у меня походу стойкая непереносимость какая то..
<Alagos> Так это факты или просто предрассудки?
<sharikoff> я кк бы душой то непростив
<sharikoff> но вот сердцу не прикажешь
<sharikoff> как гляну.. так у меня от одного судо и отсутствия рута зубы сводит
<sharikoff> и кажется что все везде не так как надо там
<Alagos> Вконтакте ходит бородатый статус про то, почему мужчиной быть лучше. Там 36 пунктов или что то такое. Так вот, один из пунктов - "Ты никогда не поедешь на другую заправку, потому что эта "Некрасивенькая""
<Alagos> Как то так
<sharikoff> все лежит не там где я привык и тд
<Alagos> А...
<sharikoff> за меня все уже подумали...
<Alagos> Ну это уже дело многогодовой привычки)
<sharikoff> это я ваще не переношу
<jlewka> sharikoff, а чем тебе sudo su не рут?
<Alagos> Рут есть же, sudo su
<Alagos> чем тебе не рут?
<sharikoff> подумали что мне рут в системе вреден
<Alagos> )))
<Alagos> Да есть там рут, что еще то?
<sharikoff> на вот сынуля тебе судо
<sharikoff> чтоб не порезаться
<Alagos> Есть там рут!
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> компильщик не компилит
<Alagos> Или ты так неистово начал печатать - что даже на экран перестал смотреть?
<sharikoff> все коряво как то
<Alagos> Искры от клавы мешают читать текст?)
<sharikoff> гном не выпилить безболезненно
<sharikoff> иксы тоже
<Alagos> бгг)
<Alagos> Дык можно скачать серверную ось
<jlewka> а мне вот наоборот нравиться судо, я его на все системы где его нет ставлю)
<Alagos> Зачем рвать из попы гланды?
<jlewka> душа как то спокойнее)
<Alagos> Ставить иксы что бы их удалять?
<sharikoff> jlewka: рассказать тебе страшную историю?
<sharikoff> была бага в глибц
<sharikoff> в ядре
<sharikoff> только судо и помогло порутить машинку
<sharikoff> через веб шелл
<sharikoff> так что ставь
<sharikoff> не стесняйся
<Alagos> Ну так ты же пароль знал
<Alagos> А ты поруть через веб не зная пароля)
<sharikoff> Alagos: на серваке иксы ненужны
<sharikoff> Alagos: был скриптег
<Alagos> sharikoff: ну а если поставить убунту сервер - на ней и не будет никакого гнома)
<sharikoff> он работал под юзером под которым работал апач
<sharikoff> и выполнился в /tmp прекрасно
<Alagos> Ты пароль подобрал или знал?
<sharikoff> я уже был залогинен как www
<Alagos> И?
<sharikoff> fgfx nj hf,jnftn ;t
<sharikoff> апач то работает же
<sharikoff> в системе
<Alagos> Залогинился как www, и что дальше?
<sharikoff> из под этого юзера выполнился скрипт
<sharikoff> и уид стал нулевым
<Alagos> У тебя этот скрипт сейчас есть?
<sharikoff> нету
<sharikoff> =)
<Alagos> Жаль...
<sharikoff> в инете ищи
<inkvizitor68sl> над шариковым чтоли поиздеваться
<Alagos> Давай я тебе ип дам - а ты мне систему ломанешь?
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> да уже пофиксили давно
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: через 5 месяцев у меня всегда будут макбуки последних моделей одни из топовых ;Р
<Alagos> Просто что бы уязвимости закрыть)
<Alagos> inkvizitor68sl: как?
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: торговать бушь?
<inkvizitor68sl> если я захочу, а не возьму деллы по 80 тысяч
<inkvizitor68sl> или фуджики
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: зачем) ? работа такая =)
<sharikoff> нафик фуджики и деллы
<inkvizitor68sl> ыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> ну у вас клава не очень
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя у деллов ещё хуже
<inkvizitor68sl> зато тачпад лучше
<sharikoff> Alagos: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=28338
<sharikoff> кури
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: когда вам нормальные enter сделают ) ?
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: я привык..
<sharikoff> скоро ништяки выходят
<Alagos> sharikoff: не вкурил...
<sharikoff> в июле
<Alagos> sharikoff: The requested page could not be found\
<sharikoff> Alagos: =))
<sharikoff> интернет у тя хромает
<sharikoff> а ты мне про сломай меня сломай меня...
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: какие?
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: лео, иос5 и иклоуд =))
<sharikoff> хотя те пофиг наверное
<sharikoff> а я жду
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> пф
<Alagos> Warning: Duplicate entry '2147483643' for key 1 query: INSERT INTO accesslog (title, path, url, hostname, uid, sid, timer, timestamp) values('', 'node/view/799', 'http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=2833', '77.87.37.78', 0, '8250ab120916d0e1e100bde4f3c64260', 19, 1308310099) in /var/www/localhost/kerneltrap/includes/database.mysql.inc on line 128
<Alagos> Ой...
<Alagos> Какое большое...
<Alagos> Это тоже у меня инет хромает?:
<inkvizitor68sl> не, если я прошку и возьму - то только чтобы поставить на неё убунту)
<Alagos> Хром подмену делает?
<sharikoff> Alagos: https://rdot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=817
<sharikoff> я те почитать
<sharikoff> даю ссыль
<Alagos> sharikoff: теперь все открылось
<Jorro> Кто из Минск ????
<artus>                                              │ babrusha
<artus> хм, глюк
<Alagos> Всем спасибо, ушел болеть дальше...
<go8765> виснут иксы прии загрузке -- повскажите как исправить?
<go8765> *виснут **подскажите
<sharikoff> go8765: сколько я тя помню на этом канале у тя вечно какие то косяки
<sharikoff> может линукс не для тебя?
<jlewka> esc в этот момент напиши хоть ошибку увидишь
<artus> гг
<jlewka> и у меня постоянно что то лоается в нем...(
<artus> jlewka, а куда писать то если иксы виснут? в оон ?
<go8765> jlewka: ув какой момент ?)
<jlewka> artus, в message ?)
<jlewka> go8765, как ток они загружаться начнут, жми)
<artus> jlewka, эмм... "esc в этот момент напиши хоть ошибку увидишь " так куда esc писать то дано? я тоже хочу знать )
<jlewka> хм)))))
<go8765> сори...
<jlewka> sed s/напиши/нажми/g
<go8765> чё-тооо я панику раньше времени навёл
<artus> аххаха
<go8765> перезапустил снтрл альт бэк , залогинился ещё раз и всё норм
<jlewka> мне тогда помогите)
<jlewka> пропал апелт уведомлений)
<jlewka> как восстановить?
<go8765> jlewka: в каком столе?
<XuMuK> cёня день очепяток чтоль?)
<jlewka> это - тот который в ввиде конвертика сообщает о новых сообщения
<jlewka> Gnome
<go8765> добавлять пробовал его опять7
<jlewka> не знаю что надо добавлять)
<go8765> XuMuK: у меня с очепяткамиии вообще своя история - неоконченный курс скоропечатания -- и по 3 ошибки в слове
<XuMuK> курс?
<go8765> jlewka: на панели гнома пкм
<XuMuK> меня жизнь научила)
<artus> XuMuK, ну такой же как курс бубунты)
<XuMuK> artus, ага) видать)
<go8765> XuMuK: меня пока толькоо очепятываться научила
<jlewka> go8765, спасибо)
<go8765> artus: XuMuK ну есть же программы для тренировки всякие
<XuMuK> всё это лажа... просто поотвечай на вопросы на канале с годик и всё будет ок))
<go8765> а курс бубынты - у меня на форуме и на канале
<go8765> XuMuK: я имел ввиду --- курс печатания
<XuMuK> я тоже его ввиду имел))
<go8765> или ты тоже это имел ввиду?
<XuMuK> и не только)
<go8765> )
<go8765> ладн. я пошёл дальше. спс за помощь.
<go8765> кстати в четвёртом дримворке много отличий от 3 ?
<go8765> а то у меня третий стал,. а четвёртый пока нет
<go8765> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<frakc3> всем привет
<frakc3> не подскажите, плохое качество флешки может быть причиной того что не создются загрузочные диски?
<go8765_> новые приключения windows приложений в линуксе http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/4096/051q.png
<go8765_> чё кстати с кроссовером делать?
<greenpower> Ребят, привет. Как запустить бинарный файл?
<greenpower> Распаковал игру а там launcher.bin
<greenpower> нету файлов sh
<yurau> права
<Escsun> greenpower, chmod +x launcher.bin
<yurau> я первее
<greenpower> лан а как сам файл потом запустить?
<yurau> enter
<greenpower> ок ща попробую
<greenpower> пишет файл неизвестного типа
<artus> ./
<greenpower> ща сек
<DenSpirit> какие есть онлайн игры под убунту, бесплатные, посоветуйте
<greenpower> спасиб ребят, все заработало
<frakc3> как примонтировать раздел обратно?)
<DenSpirit> frakc3: щелкни левой кнопкой в наутилусе по разделу
<frakc3> наутилус это стандартная прога? а то я через gparted менял настройки
<DenSpirit>  frakc3: это менеджер файлов.
<DenSpirit> он так называется
<DenSpirit> стандартная
<frakc3> спасибо )
<frakc3> а что за папка lost+found  в которую нельзя зайти?)
<DenSpirit> у меня папки пустые, если смотреть под рутом
<Escsun> DenSpirit, на самом деле они не пустые )
<DenSpirit> я понимаю)
<DenSpirit> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<DenSpirit> http://paste.org.ru/?giqvcj
<frakc3> заодно еще один впорос, теперь раздел определяется системой но в ниго ничего нельзя записать, что сделать чтоб он меня слушался?)
<DenSpirit> ты ntfs примонтировал?
<DenSpirit> frakc3: ты ntfs примонтировал?
<frakc3> за разьясненьй lost+found спасибо. что есть ntfs? раздел с ex4  для примонтирования клацнул в наутилусе и все :(
<DenSpirit>  frakc3: не факт, что поможет, но попробуй отмонтировать его и примонтировать обратно так же.
<DenSpirit> frakcfr он монтируется при запуске?
<DenSpirit>  frakc3: он при запуске монтировался?
<frakc3> нет
<frakc3> точнее не так
<frakc3> я неделю наза из трех разделов сделал два и про второй забыл, не до него было. Сегодня заметил, что стало мало места и увидел, что он не примонтирован
<DenSpirit> /etc/fstab и сравни UUIDы разделов с теми же в gparted
<DenSpirit> какого нет, припиши
<DenSpirit> с точкой монтирования на твой вкус
<DenSpirit> по аналогии с остальными строчками
<DenSpirit> сделай резервную копию файла на всякий случай
<DenSpirit> если сделаешь ошибку в написании строчки, не страшно
<DenSpirit> он просто ругнется на стадии загрузки
<frakc3> папку /etc/fstab в самом корне искать?
<codekick> ну в /etc папке
<codekick> fstab это файл а не папка
<DenSpirit> frakc3: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<frakc3> все нашел)
<DenSpirit> frakc3: это файл такой
<codekick> :D
<frakc3> а точка монтирования на чтонибудь влияет?
<codekick> смотря чего
<frakc3> относительно логическо раздела
<DenSpirit> frakc3: это "папка", куда будет раздел примонтирован
 * codekick тест
<DenSpirit> frakc3: я все разделы монтирую в /media/раздел
<DenSpirit> удобнее
<frakc3> тоесть эта такая хитрая папка куда я могу чего накидать и там еще будет нарния в виде второго раздела7
<codekick> при использовании убунту те вообще на это можно не заморачиваться
<codekick> ну если ты не из под терминала конечно
<DenSpirit> frakc3: это будет папка этого раздела
<DenSpirit> frakc3:он будет весь там
<DenSpirit> frakc3:когда будешь обращаться к папке, жесткий диск будет обращаться к разделу
<frakc3> вроде понял
<codekick> это кстати посоветуйте нормальный консольный IRC клиент
<artus> weechat !!!
<codekick> о_О
<codekick> спс
<Escsun> codekick, weechat ...
<DenSpirit>  codekick: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/nix/71875/
<frakc3> http://paste.org.ru/?llhhfu
<frakc3> опять туплю с разделами не понимаю как правильно вписать :( http://paste.org.ru/?llhhfu
<AndIrc_98> пипецццц
<Jorro> хай пиплы свет пропал
<applypc> народ я очень много раз переустановил wine теперь у меня оч большой список программ открыть с помощью как его почистить
<SergeyIT> Jorro, бессвязный набор слов?
<Kifirus> м?
<SergeyIT> applypc, переведи!
<mmx_> Люди добрые подкажите вчем может быть причина поднял ДНС кэшурующий на сервере работает все, а у клиентов пишет что нет ответа
<SergeyIT> !pm > Jorro
<ubuntuhelp> Jorro, please see my private message
<sharikoff> mmx_: а ты показал его клиентам то?
<mmx_> -sharikoff-: netstat пишет что слушает на внутренней сети
<sharikoff> логи?
<sharikoff> nslookup
<sharikoff> dig
<sharikoff> host
<sharikoff> ?
<mmx_> -sharikoff-: на сервере все проходит нормуль
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> значит все нормуль
<sharikoff> хочешь я покажу тебе кусочек своего конфа =))
<mmx_> -sharikoff-: да вот только логи где прячуться в ubuntu , нормуль значит зервер все запросы правельно обрабатывает
<artus> вобщето в /var/log
<artus> где им еще прятатцо?
<sharikoff> mmx_: http://paste.pro/1922382 =))
<sharikoff> mmx_: 53 порт открыт?
<sharikoff> стесняюсь спросить
<sharikoff> mmx_: http://paste.pro/1922392
<sharikoff> впиши это в named.conf
<mmx_> http://paste.pro/1922391
<sharikoff> создай файлы логов
<sharikoff> и смотри логи
<sharikoff> mmx_: на клиентах показан этот днс?
<sharikoff> квери разрешен с локалки?
<sharikoff> рекурсия разрешена клиентам?
<sharikoff> короче
<sharikoff> ставь dnsmasq и не парься
<sharikoff> для локалки самое оно
<sharikoff> и еще умеет быть dhcp к тому же
<sharikoff> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 2.6.39.1; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is 2.6.39-git20; the latest beta kernel is 3.0-rc3.
<mmx_> sharikoff: да на клиентах это ip
<sharikoff> @deop
<sharikoff> identify sharikoff a4tech
<sharikoff> @deop
<frakc3> UUID=2440a3ed-3884-4c8e-b7c1-df55e61cb2d2 /media/        ext4  <--- вот так нужно монтировать раздел в /media/ ?
<XuMuK> смотря каким способом монтировать...
<Infra_HDC> рискни здоровьем )
<jham> это взято из fstab?
<sharikoff> mmx_:с клиента dig @твойсервак ya.ru
<frakc3> fuf
<frakc3> ага
<frakc3> точнее в fstab вписал
<mmx_> sharikoff: пишет ожидание от сервера DNS и все
<Infra_HDC> frakc3, man 5 fstab
<sharikoff> mmx_: я те еще раз вопрошаю
<sharikoff> у тя 53 порт открыт?
<jham> frakc3: UUID=2440a3ed-3884-4c8e-b7c1-df55e61cb2d2 /media/        ext4 defaults 0 1
<sharikoff> на серваке
<jham> frakc3: UUID=2440a3ed-3884-4c8e-b7c1-df55e61cb2d2 /media        ext4 defaults 0 1
<Infra_HDC> в /media/ .вобще жестоко монтировать, а вдруг захочешь /media/cdrom0 подмонтировать? уж лучше /media/my-cool-hdd
<jham> ах да, UUID, правильный - надеюсь
<Infra_HDC> ну и от рута mkdir /media/my-cool-hdd перед этим сделать
<frakc3> ну я его из gparted взял
<mmx_> sharikoff: вроде открыт а как проверить ??
<frakc3> Infra_HDC:  а почему в медиа плохо монтировать?
<sharikoff> netstat -nlp
<Infra_HDC> frakc3, потому что когда в USB втыкаешь флешку, оно /media/disk монтирует?
<Infra_HDC> например )
<frakc3> ну да так и делает
<Infra_HDC> а вдруг у тебя уже в UUID=2440a3ed-3884-4c8e-b7c1-df55e61cb2d2 есть дира disk )
<jham> Infra_HDC конечно прав
<Infra_HDC> флешка ее заменит, пока флешку не отмонтируешь доступа к ней не будет )
<frakc3> а откуда ей там взятся или глюки бывают разные?
<jham> хех
<frakc3> тоесть разделы друг с другом не дружат если в одной деректории?
<jham> конфликтировать могут, если в одном и том же корне
<Infra_HDC> вобще мне кажется моветон так фигачить. у мя вот в /mnt все точки монтирования которые вручную прописаны в /etc/fstab -- /mnt/tmppoint, /mnt/pub ..
<frakc3> тогда такой вопрос, а куда лучше устанавливать проги? плохо ли им будет на логическом разделе
<Infra_HDC> ну суперпозицией точек монтирования не знаю какое в этом удовольствие наслаждаться )
<frakc3> да мнеб хоть както примонтировать))))
<Infra_HDC> логический диск )
<Infra_HDC> устанавливать проги куда )
<XuMuK> на #linuxtalks сёня неадекват0
<Infra_HDC> когда из репозитория ставишь -- он сам ставит куда надо ) большей частью бинарники в /usr идут
<frakc3> тоесть все идет в рут?
<Infra_HDC> /usr/bin или /usr/loca/bin
<frakc3> просто привык в винде все навторой диск ставить подальше от системы:)
<Infra_HDC> ну там не очень много получится
<Infra_HDC> имхо
<Infra_HDC> s/loca/local/
<jham> вот он сейчас твою замену как тропу и впишет
<Infra_HDC> frakc3, /usr не обязательно должна быть на рут фс, можно отдельным разделом сделать
<Infra_HDC> отдельной точкой монтирования
<Infra_HDC> еще /opt вроде есть, для совсем левых прог )
<frakc3> так или иначе я опять в резался в столб) теперь раздел примонтирован но я с ним сделать ничего не могу, чего он не дает мне создавать папки и вообще что либо копировать :(
<frakc3> как его блин починить :)
<jham> он смонтирован рутом наверное
<jham> а ты - не рут
<Infra_HDC> прав просто нет в него писать )
<Infra_HDC> чмодить надо )
<frakc3> хорошо как ему обьяснить что главный тут я?)
<vamadir> блин я ваше фигней страдаю. Купил сервер в японии. Но так как он на windows server 2008rc2. Отозвал заявку. Сейчас покупаю vps ubuntu в америке :(
<XuMuK> а кто тебе сказал, что главный там ты?))
<frakc3> XuMuK:  я как бы в этоверил очень долго:)
<frakc3> Infra_HDC:  чмодитьб это так? sudo chmod 777 /media/...
<frakc3> ?
<Infra_HDC> ага )
<Infra_HDC> или umask )
<frakc3> а умаск что такое?
<Infra_HDC> для новых файлов каталогов разрешения давать )
<Ivan_The_Terribl> a2ensite в какой пакет входит, кто помнит?
<frakc3> ура заработало :)
<frakc3> а теперь новый квест :) как туда перетащить вайн со всеми прогами, чтоб все работала и никого не стошинило ?)
<jham> можно в fstab ещё прописать user или users в опциях (man fstab если что)
<Infra_HDC> frakc3, mv ~/.wine /media/new-wine ; ln -s /media/new-wine ~/.wine <-- как-то так
<frakc3> media/new-wine между ними название раздела?
<XuMuK> чего??
<frakc3> химик если это чего мне то я хочу перетащить вайн на другой раздел, ему в 10 гигабайтах тесно
<XuMuK> я про "media/new-wine между ними название раздела?"
<Infra_HDC> frakc3, если раздел подмонтирован не как /media, а как /media/раздел, то надо конечно указать /media/раздел вместо /media
<frakc3> ну новый раздел у меня зовется pool и сидит в media и того выходит mv ~/.wine /media/pool/new-wine так ?
<Infra_HDC> frakc3, ага. mv -- команда перемещения. осторожно с ней ) со старого места будет удалено )
<Infra_HDC> я б еще забекапил на всякий )
<Infra_HDC> и man mv почитал )
<frakc3> ман мв читаю
<sharikoff> а лучше выучи наизусть
<frakc3> только читаь я его начал после того как начал пересылку(
<frakc3> а еще лучше выучить все маны наизусть :)
<frakc3> и мосг нужен мозг(
<sharikoff> все мантры
<sharikoff> и медитировать
<frakc3> и бубен?)
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> принести в жертву раздел жесткого диска
<Infra_HDC> бубен для Windows NT )
<sharikoff> чтобы великий пингвин дал дождя и солнца
<Infra_HDC> чур меня )
<frakc3> раздел в 3мега сойдет или это ничтожня жертва?
<Infra_HDC> трёх мегов для /boot даже не хватит (
<frakc3> кстат а есть ман для мана?)
<Infra_HDC> да
<frakc3> man 5 man?
<sharikoff> это сакральная тайна
<Infra_HDC> в первую очередь надо man man читать )
<Infra_HDC> перед всеми манами )
<sharikoff> это первая ступень посвящения
<Infra_HDC> так, никто не скажет ASUS EeePC 1215B на squeeze без проблем будет воркать?
<sharikoff> воткада коричневый пояс будет по убунту тогда можно остальные маны ситать
<sharikoff> *читать
<Infra_HDC> что-то гугл невнятное талдычит по этому поводу :(
<sharikoff> Infra_HDC: канечно
<sharikoff> без иксов
<frakc3> надо сделать свою убунту:)
<frakc3> которая будет сама все делать нужно только повеления мыслить :)
<Infra_HDC> sharikoff, без иксов не интересно )
<sharikoff> зато дешево надежно и полезно
<Infra_HDC> sharikoff, там драйвер видюхи слишком новый нужен?
<Infra_HDC> которого нет в репе?
<frakc3> man на man это круто только где инструкция ка кего читать ?)
<frakc3> man  [-C  файл]  [-d] [-D] [--warnings[=предупреждения]] [-R кодировка]  (-d -D будут делать одно и тоже?)
<Infra_HDC> frakc3, man -t mv | lpr -l <--- и наслаждайся чтением на бумаге ) только у мя так русские буквы раньше по крайней мере не выводило, приходилось LANG=C man -t mv | lpr -l
<frakc3> вайн наебнулся)
<Infra_HDC> что-то щас не робит (
<Infra_HDC> не печатает
<artus> @kban frakc3 3600 топай учить правила
<kr1x> установил ubuntu 11.04 нету звука, не подскажите что делать?
<Infra_HDC> так, не печатал из-за зависона принтера (слишком большой аптайм). выкл-вкл принтера решил проблему. но всё равно русские буквы не печатает ( может из-за того, что мой HP LaserJet P2015n не понимает UNICODE в PostScript ?
<kr1x_> нету звука в 11.04, как устранить проблему?
<Infra_HDC> kr1x, погуглить <модель железки> + ubuntu 11.04 + звук?
<Infra_HDC> kr1x, или миксер покрутить?*
<Infra_HDC> kr1x, или вместо звук ALSA написать )
<kr1x_> та крутил, у меня ничего нету в устройствах звука , не отображаеться ничего
<kr1x_> на 10.04 было все нормально) только что обновил
<kr1x_> и пропало там)
<artus> вывод, зря обновил)
<kr1x_> не совсем, не которые мои проблемы на 10.04 версия 11.04 устранила) ну не об этом речь)
<kr1x_> а как вернтуть звук)
<[Raiden]> попробу удалить ~/.pulse , ~/.asoundrc если есть, если не поможет - гугли как выше предложили. Видимо модули звуковухи не грузятся .
<[Raiden]> дрова т.е.
<total__> добрый вечер
<XuMuK> привет
<total__> подскажите плиз, почему tvtime звук канал Master регулирует, а Line нет?
<kr1x> нету звука ubuntu 11.04 , погуглил попробывал пару вариантов ничего , есть какие-то варианты?
<XuMuK> прикол: в bing ищешь gmail и вот что выдает первым делом))* http://itmages.ru/image/view/213259/87ffef71
<[Raiden]> как хоть звуковуха называется
<[Raiden]> я не юзаю сервисы мс.
<[Raiden]> уж лучше яндекс
<kr1x>  Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<[Raiden]> ноутбук?
<kr1x> нет
<[Raiden]> фиг знает, создай тему на форуме.
<kr1x> та сейчас создам, просто звук дело не обходимое) думал набыструю руку помогут) лан..
<frakc3> как помочь центру приложений очнуться? ( загружал игру потом нажал отменить и закрыл, когда открыл то показывает серый экран [ubuntu 11.04])
<CheshaNeko> frakc3: запусти через терминал и посмотри что пишет
<frakc3> а какое у него имя?)
<CheshaNeko> не знаю
<Escsun>  /W artus это жестоко))
<CheshaNeko> software-center
<CheshaNeko> frakc3: ^
<frakc3> спасибо, но он ничего не пишет
<frakc3> просто запускает гуи с серым экраном
<CheshaNeko> frakc3: вот это уже плохо т.к. у меня он что-то пишет
<CheshaNeko> О, он у меня о каких-то ошибках пишет, непорядок
<CheshaNeko> frakc3: ну вообще можешь попытаться его переставить
<frakc3> о все он очнулся и чтото написал
<frakc3> http://pastebin.com/jM6WTF5g
<vamadir> народ помогите догнать. зарегал имя на сервере китая. ввожу в браузер www.donaime.com И ничего
<vamadir> может чего написать надо
<CheshaNeko> vamadir: причем тут убунту?
<vamadir> ну у меня сервак на убунту там ip. а имя куплено и зарегано в китае
<frakc3> а как сделать запрос пароля пореже?
<Escsun> frakc3, Defaults:foo timestamp_timeout=20
<Escsun> frakc3, а вообще читай
<Escsun> frakc3, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%81%D1%83%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C_%D0%B2_ubuntu
<frakc3> спасиб
<DenSpirit> если я зашифровал при установке /home и записал длинный ключ, который мне выдала система после первого запуска, смогу ли я при возможной переустановке системы использовать /home?
<DenSpirit> вообще смогу доступ получить?
<[Raiden]> сможешь
<[Raiden]> но придется почитать
<DenSpirit> дай ссылку
<DenSpirit> онегаай...
<DenSpirit> просто хочется знать,что можно сделать,если что
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=140172.msg1043473#msg1043473
<[Raiden]> так наверное всё будет. Я не шифрую.
<[Raiden]> На десктопе никчему
<DenSpirit> я сдуру сказал шифровать
<[Raiden]> ну оставь, или погугли как расшифровать , только сам...
<[Raiden]> Спят все или гуляют - Пятница.
<DenSpirit> [Raiden]: то есть длинная последовательность символов генерируется на основе пароля и логина?
<[Raiden]> наверное
<[Raiden]> я   незнаю
<[Raiden]> похоже на то
<vamadir> ubuntu vps 10.04. по умолчанию ставиться lamp. А вот падла пароль не говорит. Где искать пароль от mysql
<DenSpirit> при обновлении системы до новой версии (на будущее спрашиваю) есть возможность установить систему как апдейт, но без загрузки со своего компа(интернет дорогой),а принеся какой-либо файл с уже обновленного компа?
<skai> alternate cd
<skai> для обновления системы
<[Raiden]> забавно http://lenta.ru/news/2011/06/17/malosol/
<frakc3> как сделать чтоб флеш не тормазил на 11 версии?)
<skai> !flash ? frakc3
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='flash ? frakc3'
<skai> !flash | frakc3
<ubuntuhelp> frakc3: Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
<frakc3> спасибо
<[Raiden]> ещё бы неплохо ядрышко сменить )
<[Raiden]> хотя я ничего не говорил
<vamadir> !mysql
<ubuntuhelp> LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP) - набор серверного ПО. О его настройке вы можете прочесть тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP и http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=2814.0
<XuMuK> а почему на статьи инки нет ссылей?
<XuMuK> так доходчева и безотказно мало где описывают...
<skai> XuMuK: я ему предлагал докидать ссылей.
<skai> ему лень
<skai> XuMuK: если найдешь подходящую статейку у него на какой нить команд - я добавлю
<XuMuK> skai, зато не лень, видать, всем кто спрашивает их кидать))
<skai> ну так
<XuMuK> у меня де то на ламп была закладка... щас дам
<DenSpirit> есть какие-нибудь средства заставить оперу нормально играть флеш?
<artus> DenSpirit, угу
<vamadir> !phpmyadmin
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='phpmyadmin'
<XuMuK> skai, http://debian.pro/49
<artus> DenSpirit, cоздать opera.sh  #!/bin/sh google-crome
<XuMuK> skai, вот про фтп http://debian.pro/72
<DenSpirit> artus: то есть вместо оперы будет хром стартовать?
<artus> ага))
<DenSpirit> artus:спасибо, я уж лучше с мозиллы тогда
<skai> XuMuK: подробней
<skai> для Ъ
<vamadir> !dns
<ubuntuhelp> DNS (Domain Name System) — распределённая система (распределённая база данных), способная по запросу, содержащему доменное имя хоста (компьютера или другого сетевого устройства), сообщить IP адрес или (в зависимости от запроса) другую информацию.
<skai> XuMuK: куда добавлять
<skai> что добавлять
<XuMuK> skai, ссылки по темам лампа и фтп
<skai> так
<XuMuK> !lamp
<ubuntuhelp> LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP) - набор серверного ПО. О его настройке вы можете прочесть тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP и http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=2814.0
<XuMuK> !ftp
<ubuntuhelp> FTP клиенты: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - см. так же !FTPd
<skai> такю.че лампе добавить?
<XuMuK> то есть vsftpd
<XuMuK> !vsftpd
<ubuntuhelp> FTP сервер на базе VSFTPd и MySQL в Ubuntu 7.04. Инфо тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=11940.0 http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=21069.0
<XuMuK> skai, в ламп  http://debian.pro/49 , vsftpd -  http://debian.pro/72
<skai> !no lamp is <reply> LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP) - набор серверного ПО. О его настройке вы можете прочесть тут: http://debian.pro/225
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<skai> !no lamp is <reply> LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP) - набор серверного ПО. О его настройке вы можете прочесть тут: http://debian.pro/225 или на англ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<skai> !vsftpd
<ubuntuhelp> FTP сервер на базе VSFTPd и MySQL в Ubuntu 7.04. Инфо тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=11940.0 http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=21069.0
<go8765> отчего могут виснуть иксы после ребута? если после висения сделать перелогин - то нормально загружаются
<skai> !no vsftpd is <reply> FTP сервер на базе VSFTPd и MySQL в Ubuntu. Инфо тут: http://debian.pro/72
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<skai> !аезв
<skai> !ftpd
<ubuntuhelp> Серверы FTP: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftp, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Графические оболочки: PureAdmin, GProftpd (для GNOME), KcmPureFTPd (для !ḲDE) - См. !ftp
<XuMuK> skai, чо то описание vsftpd какое никакое
<skai> XuMuK: те, кто хочет это - уже знают
<XuMuK> go8765, чо нить в автостарте не то
<skai> XuMuK: че нить еще?
<XuMuK> skai, да пока нет
<go8765> XuMuK: от я олень. я закоментил автостарт и забыл. спс)
<go8765> щя раскоменчу - посмотрю что будет
<kr1x> помогите с этой проблемой : http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=156917.0
<Escsun> kr1x, а ты не думал
<Escsun> kr1x, что у тебя проблема мб ты в шрифте ?
<Escsun> kr1x, да и конфиг  просто ужасен)
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> а А может пробел какой-нить
<Escsun> kr1x, и у тебя в конфиге набор шрифтов
<Escsun> разных ...
<kr1x> блин, та я не шарю в коньках, скопировал ( вообще не запускалось) потом установил какуюто штуку для отоюражения, не помню название точное, и после этого оно хоть как-то отобразило
<kr1x> пролиста весь конфиг с погодой, думал просто замечу пробелы, или лишние символы, парочку заметил, исправил, нечего не изменилось
<Escsun> kr1x, возьми нормальный конфиг или погугли на тему conky + weather
<artus> kr1x, если ты с такой погодой не можеш разобратся, то http://itmages.ru/image/view/213331/368df034 явно не осилиш )
<artus> kr1x, и да, вроби ты поддержку utf в коньках)
<kr1x> а как это сделать?)
<vamadir> народ кто в dns  Шарит?
<artus> kr1x, override_utf8_locale yes
<[Raiden]> займись чем-нить... Тоже бесполезным, но более веселым, поиграй например.
<[Raiden]> kr1x: --^
<kr1x> та устранить интерестн)
<[Raiden]> )
<vamadir> у меня адрес нормально отображается http://****.com . A www.***.com не пашет. куда прописывать "www" в NS или A настройки
<ftk> vamadir: наверно CNAME
<rapidsp> в ту же зону cname имхо
<ftk> хотя можно и A
<rapidsp> cname кошернее :)
<ftk> главное чтобы в сервере виртуальный хост был настроен
<vamadir> спасибо
<vamadir> только немного я не понял. если на серваке ничего нет. То лучше в CNAME прописать. так?
<vamadir> rapidsp,ftk я вас правильно понял?
<ftk> по идее CNAME делает dns-запрос на пару милисекунд дольше, но он удобнее если вдруг у сервера сменился ип
<ftk> а разницы в общем-то нет
<ftk> dns занимается тем что получает ip из хоста, а то как он это делает неважно
<vamadir> ftk, спасибо. А вот мне стоило ли прописывать в NS myname.com + www.myname.com?
<vamadir> или это не нужно делать?
<ftk> NS это вроде как адреса регистратора dns, он тут не причем
<vamadir> понятно
<vamadir> спсибо :)
<ftk> только в A нужно прописывать ip-адрес а в CNAME адрес хоста(без www)
<vamadir> понятно. как я понимаю cname удлбнее в случае смены айпи, а A быстрее, но придется руками менять ip
<vamadir> ftk а как долго до серваков доходит что я сменил ip ?
<ftk> dns обычно обновляется в течении 8-72 часов
<XuMuK> vamadir, в среднем сутки
<vamadir> всем спасибо
<vamadir> :) пошел делать свой блог
<vamadir> народ а для блога лучше drupal или wordpress.
<vamadir> ?
<ftk> в зависимости от блога
<Resager> подскажите пожалуйста как справиться с проблемой: копирую в папку своего сайта site файл FILE по http обращаюсь по ссылке site/FILE - выводится ошибка доступа, пока я не сделаю на всю папку так: sudo chmod -R 777 site (ну -R не совсем обязательно в данно примере). И так каж
<Resager> дый раз когда я копирую новый файл в папку сайта... как открыть доступ без ввода упомянутой команды?
<ftk> Resager: с винды копируешь?
<Resager> нет
<Resager> в убунте
<Resager> в наутилусе, без прав рута он
<ftk> попробуй с другого менеджера копировать тогда
<Resager> ээ, дык это опять же усложение
<ftk> а копирующиеся файлы читаются от простого пользователя?
<ftk> и какие права стоят
<Resager> копирующиеся файлы в самой папке сайта читаются и редактируются чем угодно, запущеным не из под рута (под рутом конечно тоже, но зачем)
<Resager> именно через http они не доступны
<Resager> апач по идее права рута имеет
<ftk> через ftp копируешь?
<Resager> нет, у меня на домашнем ПК сервер, на нём держу сайт.
<ftk> тоесть на локалхосте?
<Resager> д
<Resager> в наутилусе шарюсь по домашним папкам. нашёл интересный, открываю папку сайта, туда копирую
<Resager> то есть как если бы просто файл перекопировать из одной домашней папки в другой
<Resager> оба пути в /home
<Resager> например было в папке /home/user/fotos а копирую в /home/user/server/site
<ftk> наверно просто апач работает не от рута а от имени какогонибудь демано, а у него твои папки читать доступа нет
<Resager> хм
<Resager> а как узнать от какого юзверя он запущен?
<Lemures88> Здравствуйте, товарищи! Помогите настроить в sweep аудиоустройство, а то зубы болят, мозг не работает. он пишет, что /dev/dsp не открывается. как найти аудио устройство и вписать его?
<Resager> а.. уплю
<Resager> ща гляну
<Lemures88> убунту 10.04, свип 0.9.3, две вебкамеры, тв-тюнер, и встроенная звуковуха от интел.
<Lemures88> пожалуйста
<Resager> ftk: да, прав, он от пользователя работает, несовпадающий с именем моей учётки под которой я захожу
<Resager> правда там 11 таких процессов апача, а один всё же из под рута
<ftk> Lemures88: lsof | grep dsp что-нибудь выводит?
<XuMuK> Resager, а от какого юзера? не www-data случайно?
<XuMuK> а то так и должно быть, если чо...
<XuMuK> или http
<Lemures88> ftk: выводит, очень много чего
<Resager> XuMuK: дада))
<Resager> XuMuK: но ведь проблема то остаётся, если и от того юзера... может выдать права на папку этому юзеру?
<XuMuK> Resager, внеси www-data в группу юзера... обычно помогает
<Resager> в группу юзера под которым я сижу?
<XuMuK> sudo gpasswd -a www-data гыук
<XuMuK> user*
<Resager> окай, спасибо
<ftk> Lemures88: kill `lsof | grep dsp | awk '{print $2}'`  это поубивает использующие процессы, в случае чего перезагрузись
<skai> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/new-optical-disks-burner-manager.html
<Resager> XuMuK: после внесения в группу, не будет проблем с тем, что у www-data пароля не было, а у user пароль есть?
<Resager> типа апач не сможет стартануться без моего пароля
<Lemures88> ftk, спасибо, сейчас попробую
<XuMuK> Resager, при чом тут это? просто у ввв-дата появицо доступ к файлам/папкам юзера
<Resager> или после входа в своего юзера тому те же права выдаются... хм... где бы про про эту всю политику почитать
<Resager> XuMuK: понял, спасибо
<XuMuK> и то, если группа юзера имеет доступ к ним, а не только хозяин
<Resager> хм
<Resager> понял
<Lemures88> ftk, поубивал процессы, в тч и sweep, перезагрузился, не хочет работать
<Lemures88> ftk: раньше иногда не работало, когда другие приложения воспроизводили музыку.
<ftk> а какой драйвер стоит? alsa oss или pulseaudio?
<Lemures88> ftk: pulseaudio
<ftk> попробуй запустить sweep так: padsp sweep
<Lemures88> Unable to open device
<ftk> если не заработает то aoss sweep
<Lemures88> /dev/dsp1:
<Lemures88> ftk: такое даже открывать не хочет
<ftk> что выводит ls /dev/dsp*
<Lemures88> ls: невозможно получить доступ к /dev/dsp*: Нет такого файла или каталога
<ftk> тогда незнаю чем помочь
<ftk> попробуй еще cd /dev/ && sudo MAKEDEV audio
<Vasja> привет пиплы
<vdrandom> сам ты пипла ._.
<Vasja> как мне этот conky в автозагрузку добавить?
<vdrandom> в гноме?
<Vasja> ага
<vdrandom> настройки-запускаемые приложения вроде
<Vasja> я лезу--> Система-->Параметры--> Запускаемые приложения а дальше как на него уать показать ? где его исполняемый бинарник?
<vdrandom> просто пишешь conky и всё
<Vasja> не хочет
<vdrandom> все лаунчеры пакетов складываются в системный каталог для бинарников
<vdrandom> который есть в $PATH
<vdrandom> а ты уверен?
<vdrandom> ps aux | grep -v grep | grep conky
<Vasja> так я б тут не спрашивал я туда визьде прописал conky и ни чё не запускается..
<Vasja> пробую через поиск найти
<vdrandom> О_о
<vdrandom> конки может запускаться, но его вывод может после этого оставаться за окном наутилуса
<[Raiden]> which conky
<vdrandom> по крайней мере, в хфсе что-то подобное было
<[Raiden]> это быстрей чем финд, ищет в $PATH
<vdrandom> так что проверь сначала, запущен ли он
<vdrandom> а смысл?
<vdrandom> ну найдёт, ну пропишет
<vdrandom> а запускаться всё равно "не будет"
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> gjxtve&
<[Raiden]> why?
<konrad__> hi
<vdrandom> у меня в хфсе было дело конки запускался, а после него запускался десктоп-манагер и закрывал окно конки десктопом :)
<vdrandom> гном себя также ведёт?
<[Raiden]> это может сильно зависеть от конфига конки.
<[Raiden]> у меня не перекрывался.
<Vasja> до меня дошло кажисья "Конки" написал с большой буквы а поиск выдал мне бинарник с маленькой
<vdrandom> ох лол
<Vasja> нашёл я его в usr/bin
<Vasja> перезагрузюся
<[Raiden]> интересно, именно так вписал?  usr/bin
<konrad__> Hi. I know that's not appropriate chat to talk about such things... but I know that linux users are always kind to others (I also use ubuntu :). I am learning Russian at school and I have one question: what is the difference between русский and россиянин?
<skai> konrad__: от и накой тебе в польше это надо?
<artus> @voice konrad__
<konrad__> No, I am learinng russian because I love this language :D
<vdrandom> !ru
<ubuntuhelp> На канале разрешён только русский язык. В отдельных случаях разрешён английский, если посетитель не разговаривает на русском. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский язык.
<vdrandom> хм. в отдельных случаях?
<vdrandom> это в каких, например?
<ftk> русский - russian; россиянин - man living in russia
<konrad__> спасибо :)
<skai> русский - состояние души и менталитета.россиянин - гражданство
<vdrandom> лол
<konrad__> но моя учителница сказала, что русский этот человек  который живёт в стронах СНГ
<vdrandom> на самом деле в значении "человек из России" они равнозначны. Остальное - философия :)
<vdrandom> странная у тебя учительница
<vdrandom> konrad__,
<konrad__> :)
<skai> konrad__: клал я на твою учительницу.уж русский человек душой понимает разницу
<[Raiden]> Хм, из польши. Не американец? :)
<konrad__> спасибо большой :)
<skai> [Raiden]: да какой он американец.так.недоразумение маленькое:)
<konrad__> Я думаю это нет из США :Д
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> konrad__: сшп
<skai> konrad__: так правильней
<ftk> пиндосия
<skai> @voice ftk
<konrad__> :)
<CheshaNeko> что за шум, а драки нет?
<Escsun> CheshaNeko, драка есть, но шума нет
<konrad__> Я говорю первый раз на русском языке из кем-то из России, мило :)
<skai> XuMuK:
<skai> XuMuK: поговори с ним
<skai> пусть у него шаблон порвет
<artus> щас он первый раз договоритцо на руском ... )
<vdrandom> внезапно
<CheshaNeko> konrad__: интернеты соединять людей
<konrad__> :)
<skai> artus: во.ты тож с ним поговори.посмотрим догадается ли он, что ты  незалежной
<konrad__> Я никагда не подумал чтобы поговоить по-интернету:)
<konrad__> спасибо большой :)!
<artus> konrad__, у тебя конкретны вопрос или так ,пофлудить?
<skai> ты мог поставить точку после "я никагда не подумал"
<konrad__> у меня был вопрос
<skai> artus: давай заберем его себе
<skai> он такой забавный
<skai> посадим в толксах
<skai> и будем фоксю кормить
<artus> забирай, а тут нефиг флудить)
<konrad__> :P
<konrad__> so bye :P
<Lemures88> ftk: спасибо за помощь, но, к сожалению, ничего не помогло(
<zloy_maks> ну вот шуганули чела
<vamadir> дайте ссылку на  установку vpn туннеля для доступа в интернет с удаленного сервера
<skai> !vpn
<ubuntuhelp> VPN: быстрая настройка. Инфо тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/vpn_подключения "Если кнопка VPN не доступна!" установите пакет network-manager-pptp и linux-pptp Так же см: !pptp
<skai> неее
<skai> не то
<skai> нужно тото от инка
<skai> XuMuK: давай.ты знаешь наперечет его блог
<shenmue> я вас катекорически привествую !
<shenmue> надовсем каналом ужастная воронка!
<[Raiden]> дозоров обчитался?
<shenmue> неа =)
<Nor8> )) Не ври нам
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, у тебя тоже внезапно знц отключилсо?)
<vamadir> ол
<Podcolnyh> Привет. Я тут немного не по теме. Но посоветуйте, пожалуйста, какой-нибудь канал о сетях.
<artus> гугл
<ftk> паутинных?
<Podcolnyh> да, морских. спасибо. Если кто-захочет со мной погорить об этом, пожалуйста, поговорите)
<vamadir> удаленный ubuntu 10.04 server. нужно поднять на нем интернет шлюз
<vamadir> !инернет шлюз
<vamadir> !интернет шлюз
<vdrandom> оно не отзовётся
<vdrandom> оно на кириллицу не реагирует
<vdrandom> !gateway
<ubuntuhelp> Многие Ubuntu IRC каналы запрещают доступ через !proxy, таких как TOR из-за высокого уровня злоупотребления. Однако можешь получить скрытие твоего имени компьютера или адреса IP http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<vdrandom> мда
<Nor8> Podcolnyh: Поговорим! Море это так романтично.
<SergeyIT> особенно море проблем
<jham> SergeyIT: а ты у нас знаменитость
<jham> на баше во всей красе сегодня )
<akirich> Киньте ссылку на цитату, плз
<vamadir> народ помогите поднять vpn шлюз на удаленном сервере
<vamadir> или дайте ссылку
<jham> открой баш и ищи sergey. я сегодня на трубке видел
<SergeyIT> jham, это в чем же?
<vamadir> !squid
<ubuntuhelp> Squid — кэширующий прокси для Web. Минимальные настройки тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=15246.0 , больше настроек: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard и ещё http://www.squid-cache.org
<artus> vamadir, нафиг те сквид для vpn ?
<vamadir> artus ну что накопал в гугле то и смотрю на данный момент
<artus> vamadir, слабо копал http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=14:40906
<vamadir> artus, советуешь поставить openvpn?
<artus> vamadir, эммм... ебе ж надо впн или нет?
<artus> *т
<[Raiden]> т вставлять в конец слова?
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], падонаг)
<SergeyIT> !pm > Podcolnyh
<ubuntuhelp> Podcolnyh, please see my private message
<vamadir> artus, ну так то да. Но мне надо что попроше. Короче задача серфить инет не через свое соединение а через сервер в интернете
<vdrandom> vamadir, ssh-туннель?
<artus> vamadir, ну дык, тебе для начала не пофиг в чем не разбиратцо?
<vdrandom> man ssh тебе в руки
<vamadir> ухх....
<vamadir> тяжело
<vamadir> пошел дальше копать
<ftk> ssh -D порт user@localhost
<ftk> потом в настройках прокси указываем localhost:порт
<vamadir> +ftk а подробне плз
<artus> vdrandom, вичат няка http://itmages.ru/image/view/213426/201fe676
<umren> няка, лучший консольный клиент
<umren> после irsii
<vamadir> umren нифигасе консольный. помоему оно gui
<umren> консольный он
<umren> просто у него гламурная консоль
<vamadir> м...
<vamadir> надо запомнить
<umren> правда вот шрифт дурацкий
<vdrandom> убунту-бета, чо
<vdrandom> допилят - ок будет
<vdrandom> а пока смешной :)
<vamadir> !openssh-server
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='openssh-server'
<vamadir> !openssh
<ubuntuhelp> SSH (англ. Secure Shell — "безопасная оболочка") — сетевой протокол прикладного уровня, позволяющий производить удалённое управление ОС и туннелирование TCP-соединений. Подробнее см. тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<umren> буква ш убого выглядит
<umren> и ваще он толстый кой то :)
<vdrandom> ш, щ и m
<vdrandom> все три смешные
<vamadir> бл*** что то я вообще не вгоняю. SSH тунель ведь на мобиле работать не будет
<umren> почему
<umren> на андроиде/айфоне есть клиенты ссх
<Nor8> В сеть сколько серверов смотрит?
<umren> если ты об этом
<Nor8> вронг чат )))
<umren> очень удобно повесить свои alias в башрс, и с мобилы если чо там сервисы поднимать или перегружать чонидь )
<artus> @kick vamadir  еще раз и в баню
<vdrandom> vamadir, пользуйся оперой же. она через свои сервера весь трафик гонит :)
<umren> ага, распознает и следит за тобой
<umren> на правах модной сейчас паранои :)
<vdrandom> не, для сжатия
<vdrandom> опера мини, я имею в виду
<vdrandom> что же до паранойи, то вообще нехрен GPRS использовать
<vamadir> да не параноя у меня. Просто я в китае. А здесь половина сайтов заблокирована
<vamadir> великий китайкий фаервол
<vdrandom> и в опере мини всё режет?
<vamadir> :(
<vamadir> да
<umren> молодцы китайцы
<vamadir> у меня есть сервер ubuntu в америке. Так хочу через него трафик пустить
<vamadir> только как фиг знает
<umren> ну, vpn?
<vamadir> umren, а точнее
<vamadir> openvpn?
<vdrandom> тогда впн, ага
<umren> современный смартфон поддерживает vpn.
<umren> включил до своего сервака и радуйся жизни?
<vamadir> ну
<vamadir> вот только манов нет подобных в инете
<umren> купи в рашке vpn, в москве
<umren> в месяц копейки
<vamadir> как?
<umren> за бабки
<vamadir> я с китая лечу в рашу покупать vpn
<umren> гугли.
<umren> зачем лететь?
<vamadir> потом назад :(
<umren> ты не слышал про кредитные карты? электронную валюту?
<umren> банковские счета?
<Nor8> ))
<umren> у вас там видимо фаерволл все режет.
<artus> vamadir, чего нет? я те ссылку дал, куда ж подробнее, даже я по нему настроить смог :)
<Nor8>  Он с мешком риса едет и рулоном шелка )))
<vamadir> artus: а можешь повторно скинуть
<artus> неа) влом опять в гугл лезть )
<vamadir> у меня логи не сохранились. :(
<artus> vamadir, openvpn site:ixbt.com
<artus> vamadir, в гугл
<vamadir> tnx
<artus> кстати надо на вику передрать не забыть
<ftk> vamadir: если нужен впн я знаю несколько условно-бесплатных впн-серверов(про безопасность молчу)
<vamadir> спасибо :) я наверное всетаки openvpn долбить буду
<artus> по цене условнобесплатного впна дешевле вдску купить и там свой поднять
<ftk> условно-бесплатный = ходишь каждый час к ним на сайт за паролем, а там рекламы вагона 3
<umren> извращение
<artus> ftk, эм... а нафиг надо такое щастье ?
<umren> artus: он держит эти сайты.
<umren> :)
<ftk> хм
<Night> Какой командой просмотреть все каналы на этом сервере
<Night> Какой командой просмотреть все каналы на этом сервере
<artus> Night, а по 2 раза обязательно отправлять мессаги?
<artus> Night, /list
<Night> Я один раз писал
<Night> Я один раз писал
<artus> @kick Night иди меняй клиент
<KungFux> Всем привет. Ни с того ни с сего начала глючить мышь, кто подскажет? ЛКМ срабатывает каждый третий раз, к примеру, при выделении файла на столе - жму и ничего не происходит, drag'n'drop всегда отрабатывает. Тоесть проблема чисто софтварная, я так понÐ
<artus> !255 | KungFux
<ubuntuhelp> KungFux: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<archa> всем привет
<umren> пред
<umren> archa: если будешь спрашивать что лучше.. арч или убунту.. ну ты знаешь ответ :)
<archa> да не
<SergeyIT> нет да
<Imyap> àâû
<ubuntuhelp> Imyap! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<helpme> Здравствуйте. Как card-reader в BIOSе называется?
<helpme> Как card-reader в BIOSе называется? Там где загрузку с него надо первым поставить
<[Raiden]> helpme: мб надо воткнуть носитель, а потом в биос лезть
<helpme> Raiden, он воткнут. Там USB-hdd и ещё три USB-... Какой нужно выбирать?
<Night> Вопрос почему при загрузке через wget допустим всех jpg файлов качается хтмл
<[Raiden]> незнаю ) пробуй по очереди )
<Nor8>  helpme: Метод научного тыка еще никто не отменял
<helpme> Nor8, 1 раз тукнул. Ну подскажи)
<Night> После научного тыка дети рождаются
<[Raiden]> а с кардридера точно можно?
<Nor8> helpme: Нет, не подскажу, молодежь ныняе совсем обленилась
<[Raiden]> я только с юсб флэшек грузился, с кардридера что-то даже не подумал
<Night> вы еще с коврика загрузитесь
<go8765> artus: ты вроде вчера говорил, что больше 128матров оперативки виртуалбоксу нет смысла давать дл хр?
<artus> go8765, ну у меня она и на 96ти летала)
<[Raiden]> смотря что пускать в хп
<go8765> artus: так вот что я хотел спросить? если адобами пользоваться - 256 может лучше будет?
<[Raiden]> ты про акробат ридер чтоли?
<artus> мне адобы нафиг не нужны) понятия не имею)
<Night> Можно ли xspider запустить под линь. или порт есть
<[Raiden]> или решил иконки 128х128 фотошопить? :)
<archa> люди как зделать чтоб раскладка на панеле отображалась в виде флажков?
<akaWolf> Night: nmap
<Night> Wolf nicht nmap. паук сразу уязвимости выдает в этом плюс
<go8765> archa: начиная xxkb,kbxkb, продолжая sbxkb и заканчивая gxneur (и это помоему не полный список)
<archa> спасибо
<[Raiden]> go8765: стандартная пееключалка умеет флаги
<[Raiden]> archa: в гугле масса статей на тему
<go8765> [Raiden]: я чтознал, то сказал)
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> а что за адобы? )
<go8765> про гугл тоже хотел кстати сказать)
<artus> @kban --nick Night 3600 кулхацкерам здесь не место
<go8765> [Raiden]: я пробую Dreamweaver  запустить
<[Raiden]> ясно
<go8765> [Raiden]: на http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?bShowAll=true&bIsQueue=false&bIsRejected=false&sClass=version&sTitle=&sReturnTo=&iId=20236&sAllBugs пишут, ято багов нет и у всех запустилось, а у меня чё-то не хочет
<[Raiden]> статус сильвер
<[Raiden]> это значит проблемы есть
<[Raiden]> дальше читать не стал
<go8765> [Raiden]: а что значит статус сильвер?
<go8765> то что не голд и не платинум, это понятно)
<[Raiden]> ну голд значит лучше пашет, а платинум - без проблем
<go8765> ясн
<go8765> а антивирусы под виртуалбокс надо?
<Nor8> Обязательно
<Nor8> Два сразу и хороший файрвол
<go8765> Nor8: чего так однозначно??
<artus> go8765, ты учти, тебе еще лицензия на венду нужна )
<Nor8> Иначе нам не о чем будет с тобой поговорить в чате ближайщую неделю
<Nor8>  Да, без лицензии никак
<[Raiden]> я думаю при вин задачах лучше использовать винду ) судя по твоим вопросам памяти у тебя мало
<Nor8> Даже не думай ставить
<[Raiden]> зачем её грузить линем, если можно сразу запустить винду
<go8765> [Raiden]: памяти какраз хватает, а вот отсутствие аппаратной виртуализации немного напрягает
<[Raiden]> дримвьюер врятли единствнный способ создавать страницы, но если нужен он конкретно, зачем париться с линукс.
<go8765> Nor8: я раньше всегда ставил, а сейчас подумал-может не надо? дай спрошу..)
<artus> go8765, ты его купил что ты его ставиш?
<go8765> [Raiden]: мне не создавать надо) это вообще баловство. мне надо отредактировать страницу одну для распечатывания и у меня это почти получилось с Dragonfly , но у него нет отмены действий и сохранения конечного варианта.и вообще по-иоемому деюагеры
<[Raiden]> ясно
<go8765> artus: ну тут те способы которыми он мне достался запрещено обсуждать на канале
<[Raiden]> )
<go8765> artus: скажем так)
<[Raiden]> хороший ответ
<artus> go8765, ну вот и не обсуждай на канале установку контрафакта )
<go8765> artus: скажем так - я его устанавливаю с оф сайта в ознакомительных целях)
 * go8765 сьарается для логов...
<go8765> *старается
<artus> go8765, скажем так, причем тут бубунта ? жду аргумента
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: в смысле отключился?
<go8765> ну а запуск программ под вайном тоже не имеют к убунту отношения? о_О
<artus> go8765, а какое отношение имеет запуск в вайне к убунте ? Щ_щ
<[Raiden]> да завязывайте
<vdrandom> ох лол
<vdrandom> пользуйся гимпом
<vdrandom> :)
<akaWolf> artus: при чем тут кулхацкерство? если ты в силу своей субъективной ограниченности не можешь понять, что xspider может использоваться для закрывания дыр на собственной машине/сервере, то это твои проблемы.
<inkvizitor68sl> akaWolf: кто кто?
<vdrandom> или вы про другой продукт адоба? О_о
<artus> @voice akaWolf
<akaWolf> artus: боюсь)
<inkvizitor68sl> akaWolf: тебе рассказать про comodo hacker proof ?
<artus> akaWolf, начнем с того, что первый вопрос этого субекта был на предмет а где здесь канал хакиров
<akaWolf> artus: это к данному вопросу отношение не имеет..
<artus> akaWolf, человек который не в состоянии определить инструмент, какое нафиг тогда закрытие дыр ?
<artus> akaWolf, и да, тебя это каким боком трогает?
<akaWolf> artus: не люблю тиранию.
<artus> ну и не люби )
<Imyap> jgj
<Imyap> ïàî
<Imyap> âïûðû
<ubuntuhelp> Imyap! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<akaWolf> просто нужно быть объективным.. вот и всё..
<artus> akaWolf, я обективен
<akaWolf> ;)
<artus> @kban --nick Imyap 86400 да почини ж ты кодировку то
<artus> akaWolf, 2011-06-16 23:32:00-->Night (~MtvIRC_us@78.24.57.65) has joined #ubuntu-ru
<artus> 2011-06-16 23:33:09NightДобрые люди подскажите канал для хакеров
<akaWolf> artus: я тебя огорчу, он, вероятно, не прочел твое сообщение в силу опять же кодировки)
<artus> akaWolf, 2011-06-16 23:36:19NightЕсть сведущие в xss
<artus> какая нафиг безопасность, ты о чем ? ))
<helpme> artus, ты про чат?
<artus> akaWolf, это сугубо его проблемы, если он не в состоянии за 3 дня настроить кодировку
<akaWolf> artus: ну сложно однозначно утверждать, что в этот раз ему не потребовалось изучить безопасность собственной машины. я тоже пользовался xspider, это же не свидетельство..
<go8765> только чо по запросу "антивирус+витуалбокс " нашёл -цытата:Вопрос: если я поставил Ubuntu в VirtualBox, нужно ли на Ubuntu ставить антивирус или Dr.Web на Windows достаточно?
<artus> akaWolf, я не видел конкретного вопроса ) так что все пучком ) а уж догадыватцо о чем он там думает совсем не обязан)
<go8765> второй вопрос там же : Может ли в случае заражения, вирус перебраться на реальную систему?.. :)
<helpme> artus, сменилось?
<artus> go8765, вот тебе занятся больше нечем ? ил тебе показать волшебную кнопочку снапшот в вбоксе?
<artus> helpme, что на что ?
<akaWolf> artus: ну так ты должен всё видеть.. по статусу.. ;)
<artus> helpme, а, так это ты .....
<artus> akaWolf, я все вижу) и логи у меня есть если че )
<go8765> artus: Снимок файловой системы или снапшот  ?
<Nor8> artus: Бань уже ))))
<artus> helpme, для особоодаренных http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 , или юзай только вебчат
<akaWolf> artus: ну я сказал, короче... :)
<akaWolf> Nor8: кого?)
<Nor8> akaWolf: Он знает кого )))
<helpme_> artus, объясни с кем ты меня перепутал или не перепутал
<go8765> Nor8: меня что-ли?
<artus> helpme_, я к тому что разберись уже в конце концов с кодировкой
<akaWolf> artus: он танкист)
<artus> @mode -b Imyap!*@*
<helpme_> artus, я же поставил UTF-8 Ещё что-то сделать?)
<artus> helpme_, Imyap | âïûðû  вот так не писать
<artus> да блин
<Escsun> helpme_, выкинь кривой клиент
<akaWolf> helpme_: нужно поставить irssi
<artus> ему сначала бубунту поставить нужно)
<artus> helpme_, я б уже раз надцоть с флешки на телефон сохранил документы и не парил моск )
<helpme_> artus, на флешке телефона мало места. время уйдет для удаления с флешки файлов
<artus> helpme_, ну учитывая что ты 2е сутки пытаешся завести картридер то посчитай)
<artus> хотя, лутше день потерять но за 5ть минут долететь (с) грифон
<helpme_> artus, сейчас как с кодировкой у меня?
<artus> ты черезвебморду, все прекрасно)
<akaWolf> artus: Рим не за три дня строился)
<artus> akaWolf, если б рим так строился ...
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, всмысле меня выкинуло и через пару сек опять вошол...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: а ты у меня на ZNC ?
<User375[web]> при каких неисправностях HDD Ubuntu может не поставится?
<inkvizitor68sl> при любых
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, нет, я у себя на знц)
<User775[web]> при какой неисправнрости HDD Ubuntu не поставится?
<artus> User775[web], еще раз спроси) невсе видели
<vdrandom> User775[web], при неисправностях HDD у тебя ничего не поставится ._.
<User775[web]> ну тама например сектор убитый какойнить итд... выведит ченить?
<artus> а должно?
<User775[web]> наверное =)))
<vdrandom> с дохлыми секторами вроде SMART должен разруливать
<User775[web]> умя первый хдд так сдох =)) купил другой пишет опять типа данный файл не соответствует оригиналу....
<vdrandom> если не разруливает - диску попа.
<artus> User775[web], testdisk в руки и погнал пинать винт
<User775[web]> вобщем вот щас опишу.....
<User775[web]> был вчера хдд мой старый на 120гб... ставил ubuntu... он мне выдовал всегда типа данный файл не соответствует оригинлу типа hdd неабочий итд.. или сд
<User775[web]> вот взял и вин хп ставить начал после того как отформатировалась и копировалась винда винтсгорел...
<artus> венда зло!
<User775[web]> седня новый купил на 500 тоже самое выдает
<artus> от нее горят винты ^_^
<User775[web]> но винда ставится
<User775[web]> а ubuntu апятьпишет ето
<artus> ты б шнурок сразу купил) поменять)
<User775[web]> вчемм причины могут быть?
<artus> ни у кого парсилки погоды дня на 3 чтоб выдавала нет? такой чтоб попроще
<go8765> artus: что такое парсилка?
<go8765> для коньков тебе?
<go8765> или аплет какой-то?
<copyerfiled> привет всем! ктонить занимается серверами cs 1.6 ?
<artus> go8765, мне б распарсить погоду, чтоб потом ее в смс завернуть
<artus> copyerfiled, неа)
<akaWolf> copyerfiled: google
<copyerfiled> да не гугл тоже ими особо незанимается :)
<go8765> artus: я не понимаю чтотакое распарсить... это не http://meteopost.com/informer/18697-3-t-ru.png ?
<artus> go8765, это вытянуть нужные мне строки с конкретной странички с погодой
<go8765> а тогда, не
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB 7200rpm 16MB WD5000AAKX 3.5 SATAIII
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, норм али нет?
<Ilang> всем безглючной убунты )
<akaWolf> Ilang: мечты-мечты..
<akaWolf> artus: а мне войс даже нравится )
<Ilang> мечты сбываются -- ubuntu :)
<[Raiden]> )
<vdrandom> go8765, "парсить" значит обрабатывать текст
<vdrandom> заработай бан, akaWolf, он тебе ещё больше понравится!
<[Raiden]> ваще парсить плохое слово, т.е. опять инглиш беш без перевода, заимствование.
<Ilang> imho упустили вы канал со своими банами и разговорами про них .
<vdrandom> куда упустили?
<[Raiden]> хотя мб и нет ничего плохого в этом.
<Ilang> та ниже хз куда
<vdrandom> верните канал! вы пошто его упустили?
<vdrandom> [Raiden], для айти это нормально
<Ilang> уже везде смеються.. даже обидно за дистр
<vdrandom> !ться
<artus> ну так че сюда заходить раз смеются все ?
<vdrandom> :(
<[Raiden]> бывает из русского заимствуют. Во французском теперь есть слово малосол ) От наших малосольных огурцов ) Я там выше постил.
<Ilang>  ну как петросяна поглядеть )
<vdrandom> artus, тоже посмеяться
<go8765> Escsun: ты тут?
<Escsun> go8765, ага
<go8765> привет)
<go8765> такой вопрос: как в тинт2 в ланчер прикрепить cardapio ?
<Escsun> go8765, это что такое О_о
<go8765> токо не говори что не знаешь чо это)
<go8765> ну вообщем питоновская загогулинка
<Escsun> никак
<vdrandom> что это?
<Escsun> An alternative Gnome menu, launcher, and much more!
<go8765> типа менюшки гнома
<vdrandom> я сделаю загогулину и обзову её матом.
<Escsun> оно использует гном панель
<vdrandom> а потом буду про неё задавать вопросы и огребу бан :)
<go8765> несовсем
<go8765> оно может просто щапуститься посреди экрана командой cardapio
<go8765> *запуститься
<Escsun> go8765, не изобретай велосипед
<go8765> а cardapio-gnome-panel-applet -это уже для гнома
<go8765> Escsun: при чём тут велосипед)
<Escsun> go8765, при том что не нужно
<go8765> ну я хочу)
<Escsun> ну хоти но не ко мне
<go8765> теоретически
<go8765> ясн
<Escsun> мне с головой меню pekwm
<Escsun> а ты еще ерунду какую то суешь не нужную
<vdrandom> Escsun, может, он спрашивает, как кнопку лаунчера на тинт повесить?
<go8765> Escsun: просто ты тинтом пользуешься, вот я и решил спросить(
<Escsun> vdrandom, да толку ?
<go8765> vdrandom: это и спрашиваю
<vdrandom> ну хз, вдруг ты умеешь :)
<vdrandom> я не умею, например.
<go8765> только остальные кнопки уже есть, а эту а не знаю как прикрутить
<Escsun> go8765, дык легко
<go8765> с иконкой?
<Escsun> go8765, учи как создавать file.desktop
<Escsun> а че там делать
<go8765> О
<Escsun> у тебя полно примеров
<go8765> точн
<go8765> попоробую что то найти) спс
<vdrandom> единственный формат ланчера, который я признаю - это тот, который после запуска софтины становится её кнопкой на панели задач
<vdrandom> как в этих ваших авнах, кедах или винде :)
<go8765> Escsun: для этого ещё и свежая программа оказывается есть.. о_О
<go8765> и эта свежая программа оказывается у меня уже стоит) о_О
<artus> vdrandom, удобно же)
<[Raiden]> мощный у скорпов гитарист http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9iL1RO-j28&feature=related
<[Raiden]> простите за офтоп )
<go8765> ура!сделал)
<go8765> есть кнопочка)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ваще редактор есть меню, соотв потом можно мышой кнопку вытянуть на панель
<[Raiden]> в гноме\кде так
<[Raiden]> в юнитях я не силён
<go8765> и великая мечта про меню гнома в опенюбоксе уже второй раз стала реальностью)
<go8765> [Raiden]: я так почти и сделал
<go8765> [Raiden]: только в опенбоксе и кнопочку пришлось создать, потои перетянуть в наутилус , потом в тинт2)
<artus> извращенец
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> юнити почему-то не вызывает у меня вау-эффекта
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере пока )
<artus> кто б подсказал, WD7500AALX стоит брать или нет
<shenmue> бери
<artus> ну так я и сам могу подсказать)
<[Raiden]> я думаю можно. У меня 5 хдд вд сча, на 1 есть беды, но работает тоже. )
<shenmue> бери две
<[Raiden]> хотя от брака никто не застрахован
<artus> чей то как то с отзывами туго
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-18
<[Raiden]> моделька новая и думаю мал окто берет сча хдд ниже 1тб
<artus> ну терабайтники из той же облати почемуто летят шо дурные, через одного месяц-2 живут
<[Raiden]> у тебя или по отзывам?
<artus> я отзывы смотрю щас на вдшки
<[Raiden]> у меня 2 их терабайтника, правда оба не лю.  eads и faex , последний шумный и больше уменя нареканий  к ним нет.
<[Raiden]> *не блю
<[Raiden]> обоим уже больше чем пара месяцев
<[Raiden]> есть ещё 1 винт от хитачи  который мне нравится, но он на 2 тб
<vdrandom> а 2 тб - нравятся?
<[Raiden]> да )
<[Raiden]> но пока небыло возможности прикупить
<[Raiden]> он в общем беp AF
<[Raiden]> без*
<[Raiden]> artus: можешь старые посмотреть впринципе, если не нравятся отзывы. Например WD7500AACS
<artus> [Raiden], отзывы отзывами но егож найти надо гдето)
<[Raiden]> яндекс маркет )
<artus> [Raiden], у нас с тобой явно разные маркеты)
<[Raiden]> ясно
<okey> privet
<artus> okey, так, транслит запрещен
<[Raiden]> на форуме ихбт правильный  был ответ типа
<[Raiden]> -какой хдд надежней?
<[Raiden]> -берите два любых
<artus> дай ссылочку
<artus> гг
<artus> а лутше 3 )
<vdrandom> 4 ok.
<artus> во, нашол ветку, ща посмотрим
<[Raiden]> http://forum.ixbt.com/?id=11
<[Raiden]> лол http://radeon.ru/?select=more&f=2011_06&new=125
<copyerfiled> всех с добрым утром :) как мне зайти в каталог но не на главном диске как cd /home... а на другом разделе?
<artus> так же
<copyerfiled> хм
<copyerfiled> также тоесть как? он отображается как 80gb
<copyerfiled> но cd /80gb незаходит :(
<artus> а ты его туда монтировал?
<copyerfiled> ga
<artus> ls -la / |grep 80gb показывай
<copyerfiled> аа вот я тормоз :) все дошло
<copyerfiled> cd /media/80gb сори что отвлек :)
<artus> да ниче)
<copyerfiled> хм
<copyerfiled> а если в названии папки пробел чем его заменить?
<go8765> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<[Raiden]> в кавычки имя или \ перед пробелом
<copyerfiled> спс
<[Raiden]> можешь использовать mc , когда речь о консоли , там по ctrl+\ переход по избранным папкам.
<[Raiden]> возможно будет удобней чем сд
<akaWolf> ес-но, удобнее
<[Raiden]> в zsh фича одна есть,  можно сразу куски пути набирать, например   cd /u/l/b и TAB  подставит /usr/local/bin
<artus> еще вкусная фича в zsh это автодополнение пути оп scp
<[Raiden]> Я тут решил попробовать не потреблять кофеин. Сижу пью цикорий.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> плацебо)
<NoOova> Народ!
<NoOova> надо книжку по компьютерной обработке звука
<NoOova> самую простую
<NoOova> написать введение
<NoOova> т.е. спереть из нее введение
<xoveax> Есть у кого-нибудь рамки для LibreOffice (OpenOffice) на подобии этой http://www.v-stroim.ru/uf/Image/gost/979/053.gif ?
<stasdizzi> /etc/default/grub: 23: Syntax error: newline unexpected
<stasdizzi> не удалось выполнить начальную настройку пакета grub-pc, код ошибки 2
<stasdizzi> как полечить?
<stasdizzi> Гигтег 10ю10
<stasdizzi> ubuntu 10.10
<Infra_HDC> наверно, ему надо было добавить пустую строку в конец конфига?
<Infra_HDC> или не в конец )
<Infra_HDC> или наоборот неожиданная новая строка )
<skai> http://ithappens.ru/story/6504
<The_MEk_> ребята видимо просто с аритектурой линуха совсем не знакомы
<skai> fuf
<skai> иначе бы не удивлялись
<greenberg> добрый день всем кто нить настраивал cifs-utils?
<greenberg> или samba на 11.04
<uzer_> всем привет. я устал корячиться с нетворк манагером. и 3 сетевыми картами. помогите плз правильео снести его и натсроить все ручками
<Offoffoff> uzer_: sudo apt-get purge network-manager
<Offoffoff> uzer_: пока!
<uzer_> ситуация такая. есть (1) комп. подключеный к инету. есть еще (2) комп -туда надо раздавать инет и (3) комп туда тоже надо и оно езще под вендой и его диски расшарены для 91). при этом  они оба подключены через разные сетевухи..т.е
<uzer_> разные подсети
<Offoffoff> uzer_: купить небольшой роутер и не портить моск. цена вопроса 1000 рублей
<uzer_>  так что не все так просто..однойй командой в терминале не обойтись=)
<uzer_>  свич сдох.пока тчо брать не намерен. так что силмами того что етсь надо сделать
<Offoffoff> man interfaces
<uzer_> а можно примерную последовательнойсть и требуемые команды все в кучу? потому что после его убиения думаю инета не будет некоторое время и спросить будет негде
<Offoffoff> поэтому я и сказал - пока
<Offoffoff> в любом случае - ты "убъешь" интернет
<uzer_> что там надо какие стоки прибить в interfaces чтоб с самого начала все прописать
<uzer_> ну полагаю после прибивания НМ  инет несложно вернуть pppoeconf-ом будет?
<Offoffoff> ну пробуй же ж
<Offoffoff> Ubuntu смотрит на тебя!
<uzer_> не умничай  чтоли
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: прив
<sharikoff> @op
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: !
<uzer_> а что рвзве НМ никак не относится к Нетворк тулз? они остались на месте
<UNIm95> эх когда нм нучиться держать несколько соединений
<Offoffoff> UNIm95: когда кто-то допишет этот функционал
<Offoffoff> UNIm95: а не будет стирать его, и говорить: "Не нужно!"
<Offoffoff> там еще не хватает для Bluetooth
<UNIm95> Offoffoff какой идиот это делает?
<Offoffoff> иля dvb
<Offoffoff> UNIm95: один из таких "идиотов", которые придумали это все...
<UNIm95> Offoffoff пошёл искать исходники
<uzer_> чтото я не заметил изменений позитивных после удаления НМ. как ничего не работало так и не работат. игнорируя натсройки. даже конекти приходится делать твручную по pppoeconf  каждый раз
<Offoffoff> uzer_: разумеется
<Offoffoff> uzer_: ты же удалил автоматику.
<uzer_> лол.в resolv.conf спрописанные нм вовсе не те днсы которые реальноу провайдера. это что за прикол тако? и как\чем поправить? он нередактируетя=()
<Offoffoff> uzer_: nano
<uzer_> а можно без угадаек?
<Offoffoff> uzer_: nano - редактор такой
<Offoffoff> uzer_: пользуйся.
<uzer_> это я знаю. толку
<Offoffoff> uzer_: познай http://www.ubuntologia.ru прежде. Да и пребудет с тобой Ubuntu!
<uzer_> да ты болен
<uzer_> микротрольь суко
<uzer_> есть тут ктото более вменяемый чем этот тьроллище?
<Offoffoff> uzer_: ты так и не сказал, в чем проблема редактирования resolv.conf
<uzer_> а ты догадайся. mr Riddle факин
<Thecar> всем привет!
<Offoffoff> uzer_: люби Ubuntu - иначе она полюбит тебя!
<Offoffoff> Thecar: привет! Что сломал?
<Thecar> да ничего не сломал..наоборот..только установил
<Thecar> есть маленький вопросик....какой програмой можно потоковое видео из интернета воспроизвести
<uzer_> во-во.на большее своих опилок не хватит.  и не сомневался
<uzer_>  я это офофофе
<Offoffoff> Thecar: mplayer
<User397[web]> тут по-русски говорят?
<Offoffoff> User397[web]: ну не только. Чего уж ты так.
<skai> неа
<skai> не говорят
<skai> только пишут
<Offoffoff> User397[web]: жги.
<User397[web]> в общем поставил lamp и postfix, чтобы уходила почта. Создал файл test.php, который отправляет тестовое сообщение на мыло. Из командной строки работает: #php test.php
<User397[web]> а когда открываю тот же файл в браузере, то не работает (условие if (mail()) возвращает False)
<User397[web]> вопрос: что за беда?
<Offoffoff> User397[web]: в логах есть чего?
<User397[web]> нет, все как будто без ошибок
<Offoffoff> User397[web]: тогда права
<uzer_> короче понятно..пока на канале никого кроме этого тролля не появитчся-толку не будет
<Offoffoff> uzer_: дык.. помогай.
<uzer_> тебе трллить? спасибо
<Offoffoff> uzer_: ты связку postfix и вебприложение делал?
<Offoffoff> uzer_: помоги человеку же ж.
<uzer_> в отчилие от тебя если яне знаю то предпочитаю молчать. а если знаю то не говорю загадками
<User397[web]> а какие права должны быть?
<User397[web]> вернее, на что права? на файл test.php ?
<Offoffoff> User397[web]: на выполнение mail из страницы.
<User397[web]> опа... а где такие задаются??
<Offoffoff> User397[web]: в postfix
<Offoffoff> User397[web]: тебе надо пользователю www-data разрешить отправлять тексты
<Offoffoff> User397[web]: через postfix
<Offoffoff> User397[web]: все что в /var/www - принадлежит какбэ www-data
<User397[web]> спасибо! пойду покопаю про это
<User397[web]> параметры задаются тут - /etc/postfix/main.cf ?
<Offoffoff> User397[web]: и там тоже.
<User397[web]> а какой именно параметр отвечает за выполнение mail из страницы?
<Offoffoff> User397[web]: потом забегай, расскажешь, как получилось?
<User397[web]> забегу конечно, если получится :)
<Escsun> Привет всем
<Offoffoff> User397[web]: просто postfix не дает пользователю www-data посылать письма
<User397[web]> пока смотрю настройку тут http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/postfix - не вижу подходящий параметр для такого разрешения
<Offoffoff> User397[web]: какой параметр - честно говоря, не знаю. Да и не должен знать.
<Offoffoff> User397[web]: там не дописано ничего кстати
 * Offoffoff увидел, что Unity расчитана на минимум 768x1024 экраны
<User397[web]> а тут есть такой параметр https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix  ?
<Offoffoff> User397[web]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto
<Offoffoff> вот, смотреть где-то здесь
<Offoffoff> User397[web]: на ubuntu@conference.jabber.ru есть человек pimento - он сейчас как раз решает за postfix
<User397[web]> Offoffoff - спасибо, поищу pimento
<User397[web]> а по ссылке - там убийственно сложная настройка почты для веб-почты для пользователей. мне бы попроще, чтобы крон и сайт почту отправлял :)
<Offoffoff> вот у тебя случай и есть, чтобы с сайта почту отправлять
<Offoffoff> ты там все пропускай
<Offoffoff> и смотри именно то, что тебе нужно
<Offoffoff> тебе нужно разобраться с правами
<user_> чтоб ты сдох сука. полтора часа потеряно и в результате  загрузился вендой.флудераст зашифрованый
<User397[web]> вообще в первый раз такое, раньше просто ставил mail server из tasksel и все работало без дополнительных танцев
<user_> буду эдать пока райден появится. без вариантов
<skai> @kban --host user_
<Offoffoff> User397[web]: безопасность повышается и повышается. Не в угоду удобству
<Offoffoff> User397[web]: просто наверно опять перемудрили с безопасностью
<ololo> мдэ...
<ololo> во-первых кто там с правами опа забьанил динамический апишник а не юзера. это вопервых. во вторых тепербь кто то из моего города сюда уже походе не попадет никогда видимо.. в третьих  это вот так значит реагируют на...
<ololo> ...вполне справедливое возмущение по пободу мудланство периодически творящегося тут? сюда люди за помощью приходят а не загадки блсть от псевдолумников разгадывать.
<ololo> я реально за год заходя на этот сраный каанал _реальнол_ смог получить помощьь лишь однажды..все остальное время тратил уйму времени в поисках как рещшать проблему в инете.но не всегда _есть_ уйма времени на поиски...
<ololo> ...решений.но некоторыен доблбоебы этолго не понимают по-видимому
<skai> @kban *!*@188.*
<skai> @ban *!*@188.*
<skai> @mode +b *!*@188.*
<skai> @mode -b *!*@188.187.160.210
<skai> вот что этим детям не сидится в своих задротоиграх.как ни кникулы - так у них обострение
<barabashka> Привет, если я хочу получить доступ к ресурсам др страны к примеру bbc iplayer (в россии закрыты) , то как обойти это граничение? Можно же заказать сервер к примеру в америке и поставить софт прокси или тунель ? это поможет?
<barabashka> меня видно?
<victor0000> да
<barabashka> что лучше решит мою проблему прокси или тунель? думаю воспользоваться амазоном бесплатным инстансом
<barabashka> ubuntu на борту
<User070[web]> Привет всем
<User070[web]> Есть русские?
<User397[web]> :) все русские
<User397[web]> похоже
<User397[web]> я с таким же вопросом зашел
<archa> народ помогите
<archa> установил rails3 в терменали ввожу rails -v выдает Программа 'rails' на данный момент не установлена.  Вы можете установить её, выполнив:
<archa> sudo apt-get install rails
<archa> ставил так sudo gem install rails --version 3.0.7
<archa> Successfully installed rails-3.0.7
<Saymon21> .
<Saymon21> привет всем
<Escsun> ку
<somelogin> ку-ку
<Saymon21> мои сообщения проходят иль не?:(
<somelogin> не
<Escsun> Saymon21, приходят )
<Saymon21> спс :)
<alexzulu> ifkjv/
<alexzulu> шалом.
<Saymon21> решил опробовать finch )))))
<kr1x> ребята кто не занят. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=157009.0
<alexzulu> пульс стоит?
<twin> приветы ребята))
<Saymon21> привет
<twin> подскажите будьте так добры команду переустановки битых пакетов
<twin> отблагодарю суперсилой и бессмертием)))
<kr1x> alexzulu, да стоит ,если ты про pulseAudio )
<twin> что то там purge присутствует точно не помню а?
<Thecar> ребята, подскажите пожалуйста, чем можно проиграть файл .asx
<Thecar> у нас есть местный сервачок с кино http://video.rikt.ru/video3 на ХР пользовался GomPlayer а в Ubuntu не получается подключиться
<alexzulu> twin, у apt-get ключ -f
<alexzulu> kr1x, я всегда пульс удаляю. работаю только с алса. проблемы не возникают со звуком вообще.
<Escsun> Thecar, You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<twin> алексзулу спасибо почитаю))
<kr1x> alexzulu, у меня его и небыло ,пульса. но когжа звука пропал начал гугл листать, там кто-то про пульс написал. решил поставить ,попробывать
<alexzulu> -f, --fix-broken
<jham> вчера пульса небыло - жесть
<alexzulu> kr1x, по мне так лишние прослойки на звуке это мрак.
<jham> порой кажется - линуксоиды - франкенштейны
<Thecar> вот содержимое файла .asx
<Thecar> <ASX version="3">
<Thecar> <ENTRY><TITLE>Одержимость Эммы Эванс</TITLE>
<Thecar> <REF HREF="http://video.mzk.rikt.ru:8080/mediabroadcast.php?file=68315"/></ENTRY>
<Thecar> </ASX>
<MixUp> Всем привет. Кто нить помнит как называется прога, которая раскладку автоматом меняет?
<jham> автоматом? по какой схеме?
<kr1x> alexzulu. та мне б хоть как-то звук запустить, и я был бы рад)))
<MixUp> jham:  ну типо как punto switcher на "окошках"?
<Escsun> MixUp, глюканутая подделка ?))
<MixUp> Escsun: угу )) ну хоть что то))
<twin> XNeur
<Escsun> MixUp, привыкай к нормальному без нее куда лучше
<jham> MixUp: sbxkb?
<MixUp> twin: точно ) спасибо)
<twin> :)
<MixUp> Escsun: всё время забываю раскладку поменять) если бы слепым методом печатал бы , то норм. А то замечаешь когда пол предложения написал)))
<bosyi> как понять: замените /usr/share/unity/3/panel-shadow.png невидимым рисунком?
<Escsun> MixUp, научись слепому методу )
<jham> bosyi: прозрачным
<alexzulu> kr1x, вообще система звуковуху видит?
<bosyi> а где его взять?
<jham> в гимпе )
<bosyi> не умею(
<MixUp> Escsun: как это проще сделать?)) У меня  впринципе получается но медленно(
<jham> bosyi: http://marketplace.getridofbedbugstips.com/wp-content/themes/shopperpress/thumbs/pixel_transparent.gif
<kr1x> alexzulu, захожу в настройки звука, устройства , там пусто =(
<jham> аа.. надо пнг
<jham> в гугле поищи тогда ))
<bosyi> спасибо
<Escsun> MixUp, есть такая игра
<alexzulu> kr1x, lspci посмотри. есть ли сама железка.
<Escsun> MixUp, браузерка
<Escsun> MixUp, называется Клавогонки
<MixUp> Escsun: угу. слышал про неё. и что норм? )
<Escsun> MixUp, конечно
<Escsun> MixUp, показывает кол-во ошибок среднею скорость, мах ...
<Escsun> MixUp, да и тексты постоянно разные ...
<MixUp> Escsun: надо будет попробывать на досуге)
<Escsun> MixUp, одно бесит это знаки ',"
<alexzulu> потом надо узнать подгружается ли модуль ядра для звуковухи.
<Escsun> MixUp, я на них часто спотыкаюсь ))
<MixUp> Escsun:  )))
<Escsun> MixUp, да кстати можно выбрать быструю гонку
<Escsun> MixUp, без слепого метода там никак)
<Escsun> MixUp, там полно всяких режимов и на популярные слова типа "как дела", "привет" ну в таком духе)
<Escsun> MixUp, там демоны вообще есть, которые по 500-600 знаков в минуту ))
<MixUp> Escsun: ))) "Слепой метод набора для im'щиков "
<Escsun> MixUp, да не
<Escsun> MixUp, попробуй ))
<MixUp> Escsun: ок )
<Escsun> MixUp, конечно у меня не сильно быстрый набор
<Escsun> MixUp, тока что решил пару трасс прогнать 382 зн/мин )
<MixUp> Escsun: ща попробую пройти слепым и неслепым))
<sMax> Подскажите пожалуйста новичку. У меня установлены на одном ПК Debian и Ubuntu. Решил настроить GRUB, установил StartUp-Manager, но когда изменяют с его помощью что-то из Ubuntu ничего не меняется, а если с Debian, то работает. Почему так происходит?
<Escsun> sMax, может быть в дебе груб1, а в убунту груб2 ?)
<sMax> даже не знаю, и там и там последние версии ОС
<Escsun> MixUp, а дальше хуже ... пошло
<sMax> может из-за того что у них разные /boot :)
<Escsun> sMax, не в этом дело
<Escsun> sMax, у тебя же squeezy ?
<Escsun> sMax, стабильная ветка ?
<Escsun> sMax, если да то там груб еще 1-й, в убунту давно 2-й груб ..
<sMax> да, Debian 6
<MixUp> Escsun: неслепым методом 200зн/мин ))
<Escsun> MixUp, а слепым ?)
<MixUp> Escsun: слепым ща ещё медленнее.
<MixUp> Escsun: ща попробую
<Escsun> MixUp, ну включи экранную клавиатуру
<Escsun> MixUp, посмотри где должны стоять пальцы
<Escsun> MixUp, правда у меня чуток по другому пальцы, так как у них не совсем удобно для моей клавы )
<Escsun> sMax, делай выводы )
<Escsun> sMax, тебе надо в убунту сделать старый груб
<Escsun> MixUp, не все не могу больше ...)
<MixUp> Escsun: 50 зн/мин )))))
<Escsun> MixUp, ты даешь )
<sMax> А может лучше установить GRUB2 от Ubuntu? Как это делается?
<victor0000> sMax: sudo apt-get install grub2 не?
<Escsun> sMax, лучше старый груб))
<Escsun> MixUp, мой тебе совет
<sMax> А чем лучше?
<sMax> Сейчас читаю чем они отличаются...
<Escsun> sMax, он более адекватный )
<Escsun> в настройке ..
<MixUp> Escsun: давай)
<Escsun> MixUp, играй по словарю
<Escsun> MixUp, сейчас там режим назову
<Escsun> MixUp, Частотный словарь - Самые часто встречающиеся слова
<Escsun> MixUp, на нем легче всего слепой набор отработать ...
<sMax> victor0000: У меня по всей видимости GRUB2 установлен, а как его в загрузочную область диска запихать (если я правильно понимаю)
<MixUp> Escsun: ага. нашёл)
<victor0000> sMax: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub  потом sudo update-grub
<sMax> victor0000: Спасибо! :)
<kr1x> блин помогите вернуть звук обратно ):
<Escsun> MixUp, еще бесячные слова интересно 0
<Escsun> MixUp, а вообще с тех пор как я 1-й раз играл в эту игру много новых режимов открылось )
<Escsun> MixUp, ух 408 зн в мин))
<sMax> Escsun: Если не секрет, о какой игре речь?
<Escsun> sMax, клавогонки )
<rustamubu> Всем привет:) Я только перешол с крякнутых виндовс на убунту11.04 очень хорошая ОС мне очень нравится:-Dно мне как новичку в убунте очень трудно проблемы во основном с установкой драйверов оборудования. Пожалуйсто помогите
<sMax> я печатаю 200 зн. в мин. и считал это очень быстрым :(
<Escsun> ы уже 433 )
<Escsun> sMax, там демоны есть по 500-600 зн в мин))
<sMax> это ж клаву сломать можно...
<Escsun> не)
<Escsun> а ну ка сейчас побью )
<rustamubu> Всем привет:) Я только перешол с крякнутых виндовс на убунту11.04 очень хорошая ОС мне очень нравится:-Dно мне как новичку в убунте очень трудно проблемы во основном с установкой драйверов оборудования. Пожалуйсто помогите
<rustamubu> Всем привет:) Я только перешол с крякнутых виндовс на убунту11.04 очень хорошая ОС мне очень нравится:-Dно мне как новичку в убунте очень трудно проблемы во основном с установкой драйверов оборудования. Пожалуйсто помогите
<sMax> rustamubu: Спрашивай конкретнее
<victor0000> rustamubu: драйвер ненадо
<Escsun> sMax, 448)
<Escsun> sMax, мои глаза не успевают просто видеть, что там написано)
<Escsun> сейчас попробую побить ))
<rustamubu> canon ip2700
<sMax> Escsun: сейчас поставлю, тоже попробую
<Escsun> sMax, эх упал до 423 (
<rustamubu> никак немогу разобратся как надо ставить эти драйвера.вот ссылка посмотрите и пожалуйсто помогите поподробней                                       http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0038679.asp?model=
<victor0000> rustamubu: sudo apt-get install pastebinit -y && lsusb | pastebinit
<rustamubu> спасибо сейчас попробую!
<[Raiden]> pastebinit - длинную команду придумали. В федоре fpaste
<victor0000> )))
<[Raiden]> сча сделаю себе симлинк upaste на pastebinit - проще помнить и набирать
<Escsun> sMax, Оо 521 знак)
<victor0000> nautilus-pastebin ))
<rustamubu> а для чего она
<Lemures88> Здравствуйте, это снова я. Может мне кто-нибудь помочь разобраться с программой Sweep.
<Lemures88> Не хочет работать, из-за того, что неправильно указано аудио устройство. Как указать, не знаю.
<Lemures88> Убунту 10.04 х32, звуковуха встроенная, ещё есть 2 веб камеры и тв-тюнер. Помогите пожалуйста.
<victor0000> rustamubu: не получишь?
<rustamubu> Что установилось в терминале а принтер так и не печатает:'(
<victor0000> тв-тюнер провери ls -l /dev/video*
<rustamubu> victor0000:Что установилось в терминале а принтер так и не печатает:'(
<victor0000> rustamubu: покажи вывод
<rustamubu> victor0000:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  rus@rus-GA-MA74GM-S2:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit -y && lsusb | pastebinit[sudo] password for rus:
<rustamubu> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово
<rustamubu> Построение дерева зависимостей
<rustamubu> Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово
<rustamubu> Будут установлены следующие дополнительные пакеты:
<rustamubu>   python-configobj
<rustamubu> НОВЫЕ пакеты, которые будут установлены:
<rustamubu>   pastebinit python-configobj
<rustamubu> обновлено 0, установлено 2 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 161 пакетов не обновлено.
<rustamubu> Необходимо скачать 266 kБ архивов.
<rustamubu> После данной операции, объём занятого дискового пространства возрастёт на 2 245 kB.
<rustamubu> Получено:1 http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/main python-configobj all 4.7.2+ds-2 [234 kB]
<rustamubu> Получено:2 http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/universe pastebinit all 1.2-2 [31,7 kB]
<rustamubu> Получено 266 kБ за 0с (476 kБ/c)
<victor0000> rustamubu: lsusb | pastebinit
<rustamubu> victor0000: rus@rus-GA-MA74GM-S2:~$ lsusb | pastebinit
<rustamubu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/628764/
<rustamubu> rus@rus-GA-MA74GM-S2:~$
<rustamubu> victor0000:Вот этот драйвер видел? http://software.canon-europe.com/download.asp
<sMax> Escsun: у меня 250 где-то, раз 5 ошибся ставя "ё" вместо "е".
<victor0000> rustamubu: да вижу, надо найти драйвер линукс, я искал гугл мало не хватает
<[koshka]> yo
<flintstone> как настроить DHCP - 2 2 компа, один с 2-мя сетевыми картами, через одну принимаю интернет через вторую раздаю..
<Lemures88> А для пиджина есть плагин, чтобы длинные сообщения резал в irc
<flintstone> щас интернет разрается, но IP выставляю вручную..
<flintstone> как сделать DHCP?
<[koshka]> XuMuK, ку
<kr1x> как версия also на ubntu 10.04?
<rustamubu> victor0000: да гугл непомогает просто очень жалко уходить с убунты опять на крякнутую винду только изза неработающего принтера.      ну неужели нельзя заставить его заработать на убунте .   Помоги пожалуйсто! Очень на тебя надеюсь
<victor0000> rustamubu: http://www.4shared.com/file/P6GC9xl3/cnijfilter-ip2700series-330-1-.html
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/new-optical-disks-burner-manager.html
<victor0000> rustamubu: http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/contents/SG/EN/0100272002.html
<[koshka]> привет народ )
<[Raiden]> ку
<stasdizzi_mob> !picselize
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='picselize'
<stasdizzi_mob> !pixelize
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pixelize'
<rustamubu> victor0000:спасибо тебе большое! Сейчас буду пробовать
<victor0000> stasdizzi_mob: пакета нету *(
<stasdizzi_mob> Да,понял
<stasdizzi_mob> Не получается сохранять результат рендера в pixelize
<rustamubu>  victor0000: помоги пожалуйсто никак немогу его поставить. cnijfilter-ip2700series-3,30-1-i386-deb.tar.gz
<victor0000> rustamubu: cd ~/Загрузки && tar xvf cnijfilter-ip2700series-3,30-1-i386-deb.tar.gz | pastebinit
<lebedev> Добрый день! Поставил irssi клиент на Ubuntu и читаю к нему Help. Столкнулся с проблемой перехвата Alt+n, который вместо того, чтоб переключить окно irssi перехватывается терминалом gnome. Как это лечить?
<[Raiden]> в гном терминале настройки были про горячие клавиши
<[Raiden]> рекомендую ещё посмотреть weechat
<alexzulu|2> зачем консольный клиент на десктоп машине нужен?
<alexzulu|2> rustamubu, надо выполнить файлик install.sh в корне распакованного архива.
<rustamubu> alexzulu|2: rus@rus-GA-MA74GM-S2:~$ cd ~/Загрузки && tar xvf cnijfilter-ip2700series-3,30-1-i386-deb.tar.gz | pastebinit
<rustamubu> tar: cnijfilter-ip2700series-3,30-1-i386-deb.tar.gz: Функция open завершилась с ошибкой: Нет такого файла или каталога
<rustamubu> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<rustamubu> Вы пытаетесь послать пустой документ, выходя
<rustamubu> rus@rus-GA-MA74GM-S2:~/Загрузки$ find ~/ 2>/dev/null | grep ip2700series
<rustamubu> /home/rus/Загрузки/cnijfilter-ip2700series-3.30-1-i386-rpm.tar.gz
<rustamubu> /home/rus/Загрузки/cnijfilter-ip2700series-3.30-1-i386-deb.tar.gz
<rustamubu> /home/rus/Загрузки/cnijfilter-ip2700series-3.30-1-i386-deb (1).tar.gz
<rustamubu> /home/rus/Загрузки/guideip2700series-pd-3.30-1_en.tar.gz
<rustamubu> /home/rus/cnijfilter-ip2700series-3.30-1-i386-deb
<rustamubu> /home/rus/cnijfilter-ip2700series-3.30-1-i386-deb/resources
<rustamubu> /home/rus/cnijfilter-ip2700series-3.30-1-i386-deb/resources/printer_ja_utf8.lc
<rustamubu> /home/rus/cnijfilter-ip2700series-3.30-1-i386-deb/resources/printer_fr_utf8.lc
<rustamubu> /home/rus/cnijfilter-ip2700series-3.30-1-i386-deb/resources/printer_zh_utf8.lc
<Escsun> rustamubu, зачем так флудить
<Escsun> !paste | rustamubu
<ubuntuhelp> rustamubu: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<rustamubu> ubuntuhelp:ну как мне этот принтер работать заставить помогите
<MixUp> Тупой вопрос. А как в убунте программу в автозагрузку засунуть?
<[Raiden]> в убунте несколько "автозагрузок" ,  если после логина, как автостарт в винде,  ищи по запускаемые приложения
<Escsun> rustamubu, ubuntuhelp это инфо бот
<[Raiden]> я сча в кде, так что точнее не могу
<Escsun> rustamubu, он помочь не сможет ничем
<Escsun> rustamubu, я бы помог но кенон принтеров нету
<MixUp> [Raiden]: спс
<stasdizzi> MixUp:Система-Параметры-Запускаемые приложения
<MixUp> stasdizzi:ага  спасиб.  уже нашел
<stasdizzi> !remote desktop
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='remote desktop'
<stasdizzi> !VNC
<ubuntuhelp> VNC — протокол для удалённого управления рабочим столом. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH . Также см. !FreeNX.
<shenmue> !пиво
<shenmue> =(
<stasdizzi> :-))
<victor0000> (16:37:56) rustamubu: Виктор у меня просто нет слов какойжеты всётаки молодец!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Всё работает))))))))))))))))) а как мне тебя найти в сети если вдруг что трудности какие возникнут?
<victor0000> )))))))
<[koshka]> :D
<victor0000> !пиво
<stasdizzi> !X11vnc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='X11vnc'
<artus> @voice stasdizzi
<artus> stasdizzi, в прниват к боту
<greenberg> samba на 11.04 стабильна?
<artus> @devoice stasdizzi
<XuMuK> [koshka], ку)
 * XuMuK затарилсо всем чем можно... только попробуйте сёдня пробить стрелку))
<XuMuK> а то получицо что я просто так протратилсо))
<XuMuK> skai, слышишь?
<skai> ты о чем?
<XuMuK> ээээ... о вечере
<XuMuK> или пока меня не было всё отменили?
<skai> аааа.а мы уже поиграли:)вот ждем, чтобы нас было больше 2х человек
<skai> не.
<skai> [koshka]: мы не отменили?
<XuMuK> [koshka] думает)
<[koshka]> skai|offline, не
<[koshka]> я в вов пока
<[koshka]> :D
<[koshka]> да,мы уже поиграли чуть)
<[koshka]> Скай меня не любит(
<skai> XuMuK: вот уговаривай обратно их всех:)
<nand> XuMuK: уговоришь - меня позови)
<[koshka]> и меня
<[koshka]> только я нуб
<[koshka]> а Скай убийца
<XuMuK> ну так вот нас уже 5)
<shenmue> а что за кипишь?
<skai> уже 5
<[koshka]> ни че
<skai> ааатлично
<[koshka]> в кс собираемся )
<[koshka]> Скай
<[koshka]> можно я с тобой?)
<shenmue> тьфу
<[koshka]> так, а кого там 5 то ?)
<[koshka]> а ну назовите мне их
<XuMuK> skai nand я ты артус
<[koshka]> ах, еще и дядька Артус :)
<[koshka]> skai, няя!!
<skai> мы уже там
<greenberg> ну да
<skai> XuMuK: !!!
<skai> nand:
<nand> щаща, в игле рисовал)
<XuMuK> чо то ппц лаги
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Как такое может быть - тачпад отключен в биосе ( то есть, по идее, на него не подаётся питание ), а он всё равно работает?
<Escsun> Ivan_The_Terribl, а у тебя что на FN + нету тачпада ?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Нет.
<Spencer1> Отключен значит не будет виден в системе только, вроде...
<Escsun> Ivan_The_Terribl, он не так уж и много потребляет )
<Escsun> Ivan_The_Terribl, проще отключить дискретную графику
<Escsun> или понизить ее частоты
<[koshka]> XuMuK, вернись
<[koshka]> а то меня дядька nand  обижает
<XuMuK> у вас нет лагов?
<[koshka]> нет
<XuMuK> у меня ппц, невозможно играть
<[koshka]> печаль
<XuMuK> ща попробую
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Во что играете-то?
<[koshka]> XuMuK, они меня обижают ><
<Spencer1> Кто нибудь уже пробовал 11.10?
<greenpower> А он вышел?
<Spencer1> альфа
<greenberg> угу
<Spencer1> а можно как нибудь на 11.10 поставить старую версию gnome?
<victor0000> Spencer1: гноме3 нету
<Spencer1> в 11.10 он стоит
<greenberg> alfa
<victor0000> Spencer1: рановато
<Spencer1> просто попробовать хочу
<Spencer1> =)
<greenberg> собери
<Spencer1> ясн.
<victor0000> Spencer1: давай
<total__> добрый вечер
<kr1x> при установке ubuntu пишет : attached scsi removable disk, что это?
<Ilang> q all
<[koshka]> ку
<Ilang> koshka привет, ты скайп юзаешь?
<Ilang> меня слышат с треском легким. это у всех так?
<Ilang> может знает кто, чем такое лечитса?
<Ilang`> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Ilang`, Есть контакт.
<djsmentya> Товарищи, меня слышно?
<total__> да
<djsmentya> В каталоге существуют подкаталоги в которых присутствует папка .svn которую нужно удалить. Ка это осуществить?
<djsmentya> никто не вкурсе? может как то через find можно?
<[Raiden]> попробуй так
<[Raiden]> find -type d -iname .svn -exec rm -rf {} \;
<[Raiden]> в -type d  не уверен, но как-то так поиск только папок задается
<djsmentya> пробую..
<[Raiden]> -iname = -name , но без привязки к регистру букв.
<[Raiden]> если не совсем автоматом, берешь mc , поиск, панелизация, выделение, удаление
<[Raiden]> и всё
<djsmentya> спасибо, find -type d -iname .svn -exec rm -rf {} \; сработало
<moze> Всем привет! )
<moze> Только недавно интересовался кинектом, а микрософт уже sdk для разработчиков выдала.
<shenmue> а причем тут убунту?
<moze> не причем если честно, просто спрашивал както в убунту реально его запустить..
<[Raiden]> как-то так это выглядит
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/multi-touch-in-ubuntu-using-kinect-video-ppa/
<moze> Народ ктонибудь в 11.04 burg ставил? В старых версиях нормально ставился а в этой не завелся!
<[Raiden]> я не пробовал
<SergeyIT> а зачем?
<moze> графический граб
<skai> а зачем?
<moze> обычный не по феншую! )
<SergeyIT> не ругайся!
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> вот ты часа три в день на экран груба пялишься, что тебе его графический и трехмерны надо?
<[Raiden]> если нравится, почему бы и нет. У меня в свое время был grub-gfx с анимированное картинкой
<moze> Ну на вкус и цвет...
<SergeyIT> для распальцовки только - девочкам показывать?
<lifeless45> всем привет
<SergeyIT> это типа биос тоже графичесий сделать...
<moze> Ну  биос это святое
<artus> чем оно святое? ты его тоже сутками лицезрееш?
<skai> SergeyIT: перед потсонами понтоваться.я вообще груба не вижу.с одной то осью на ноуте - нафиг его еще отображать.
<artus> а тут просвещение нашло и в загрузчик решил пялитцо днями?
<moze> с юмором у вас тяжко! )
<[Raiden]> efi картинки посмотрите.
<[koshka]> хД
<artus> moze, ты сам вырвеш воск знак или помочь? )
<[Raiden]> Биосы уже вполне графические )
<skai> у мну обрезанный эфи на ноуте
<skai> ничего не оставили.
<[Raiden]> на sandy bridge платформы много мамок с uefi
<[Raiden]> е*
<moze> Мне нужно 2 пункта в загрузчике, 2-мя иконками.. (мне тупо хочется на своей системе).. остальные приминяю только при крахе..
<moze> artus, а что не так для тебя? Это канал посвященный убунте или обсуждению вкуса (и моска) других?
<SergeyIT> moze, напиши свой
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iC05K5YjHqo - биос
<artus> moze, в твоем случае это как капс блондинистый, ибо через предложение. Че орать то ?
<yeshkin> вечер добрый. подскажите, как монтировать сд-ром в убунту?
<moze> artus, про воск знак сори, просто образование такое.
<artus> yeshkin, в убунту он автоматом монтируется
<yeshkin> автоматически, почему-то, не монтирует... (
<yeshkin> может кто-то помочь?
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], скоро игрушки в биос вставят и всё - ОС не нужна )
<moze> yeshkin, было такое что некоторые диски принципиально не открываются/монтируются.. не знаю почему, может опытные подскажут.
<[koshka]> artus, :P
<moze> yeshkin, хотя в виртуальной машине под той же системой читаются нормально!
 * artus укусил [koshka]
<[koshka]> artus, больно же)
<yeshkin> moze, у меня та же проблема и с монтировкой флешек... на виндовсе все открывается отлично
<nexxxt> ку
<yeshkin> диски же не открываются никакие
<moze> опять воск знак сори, я электрошокер забиндю под него.
<Spencer1> SergeyIT: компьютеры без осей, хорошая идея =)
<barabashka> прив, а можно как-нибудь установить через вайн дотнет на машину без инсов? =)
<SergeyIT> barabashka,  ставь вин
<moze> я дровва на принтер ХП не смог с диска прочитатью Может кто объяснит от чего это?
<barabashka> SergeyIT, а с помощью вайна?
<SergeyIT> barabashka,  а зачем?
<barabashka> да извращенный спсоб установки terraria хочу сдеалть, на амазаон фри ставлю убунту, туда вайн, потом дот нет , и саму серверную часть террарии =)
<barabashka> дык можно как-нибудь установить ? ввожу wine дотнет.exe выдает ошибку мол не получается создать окно и тд
<barabashka> может параметр есть какой чтобы установка шла без gui
<Escsun> barabashka, winetricks в помощь
<[Raiden]> на локальной машине может поставить?
<[Raiden]> а потом на серв перенести ~/.wine
<barabashka> винтрикс 3.0 поставил , террарии он не нравится
<barabashka> хм .. попробую , жаль что ща убунты нет рядом ... а достаточно будет только этой папки ?
<Philipp2007> Всем добрый вечер! Есть такой вопрос а compiz пишет куда то свои логи или как нибудь можно перенаправить поток с него в консоль что бы посмотреть с него выход по какой причине зависает?
<Spencer1> sudo ccsm
<Philipp2007> не. С уже запущенного компиза. На каком то эфекте что ли виснет не пойму. В gedit при нажатии кнопки сохранить зависает целиком, 100% на оба ядра грузит. только убивать процесс компиза.
<Spencer1> "Have you checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log?" с сайта askubuntu.com
<Spencer1> проверь
<Philipp2007> Не понял по что ты. В логе только "[ 30874.494] (WW) intel(0): first get vblank counter failed: Invalid argument" а ошибок вообще нет.
<Spencer1> я то тут причем, гугл =)
<Spencer1> просто помочь пытался
<Philipp2007> Ну спасибо за попытку )) Гугл уже второй час долблю
<artus> нет компиза нет проблем ) ищи репы со свежим и обновляй его )
<Spencer1> у меня только ubuntu tweak нормально работает
<Philipp2007> А как ты с 11.04 компиз вырежешь???
<Spencer1> sudo apt-get remove compizconfig-settings-manager
<Spencer1> =)
<artus> ну от того что ты снесеш конфигурилку компиза я не думаю что что-то изменитцо )
<Spencer1> да я так, к слову
<Spencer1> в виде шутки =)
<Spencer1> а если в синаптике попробовать удалить?
<artus> да хоть руками выпиливай
<Philipp2007> Я неуверен что после этого 11.04 будет работать. По крайней мере юнити точно не запуститься
<artus> Philipp2007, причем здесь компиз к работать убунта? ) она и без иксов будет работать)
<Spencer1> не люблю unity
<artus> а вот юнити да, не факт что заведется
<UNIm95> q всем
<Philipp2007> Ну ядро то в любом случае заведется а хочеться что бы и красиво было. Да вроде как нашел решение. В CCSM отключил все галочки и постепенно все подключаю. Правда панель с заголовком окна и закрыть-свернуть пропала
<Spencer1> а у в общее почему настройки не применяются, пытался тень полностью прозрачной сделать, а она как была так и осталась...
<Spencer1> меня*
<Philipp2007> Проблема оказалась в D-Bus. только стоит её включить и сразу компиз начинает виснуть. Чего он вообще мне дает?
<Spencer1> "Система межпроцессного взаимодействия, которая позволяет приложениям в операционной системе общаться друг с другом."
<Philipp2007> Какие они сволочи общительные. два ядра под 100% пока что не заметил различия с отключеным
<Spencer1> нам значит можно в чате а им нельзя?... =)
<Philipp2007> А все таки интересно. Процессы же все равно куда то свой вывод направляют. Нет что ли возможности не перезапуская процесс просмотреть чего он в консоль пишет?
<moze> Philipp2007, а нельзя процесс убить и в ручную запустить с выводом? В мане может у него есть нужный параметр?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Мужики, как тачпад отключить? В параметрах что-то невнятное. Я подозреваю, закомментить его в ксорг.конф, или как-то проще можно сделать?
<Spencer1> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=94626.0 здесь посмотри
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Спасибо, работает!
<Spencer1> незшт
<Spencer1> "Настоятельно рекомендуется двухкнопочная мышь" я под столом...
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> Привет
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> Может кто нибудь помочь советом в настройке EC2 сервера у амазона ?
<Night> Всем привет
<artus> Amazon-EC2-win-u, здесь канал поддержки серверов амазона?
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> ситуация параллельна с убунтовским сервером
<Night> Привет злой админ artus
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> на сервере есть 2 раздела 1 рутован другой нет
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> и надо сделать рутованным 2й раздел
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> это на клауд хостинге
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> такое в принциппе возможно ?
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> не получается это сделать на сервере с убунтой и на сервере с виндой
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> что можете посоветовать ?
<artus> обратитцо в сапорт амазона)
<artus> Night, дароф
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: сервер-сервер?
<Night> ubuntuhelp nc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nc'
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: arp -a
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: на сервере с убунтой 2 раздела 1 sda1 убунтовский другой sdb тоже убунтовский
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> пытаюсь его сделать рутованным
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: что arp -a ?
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: это нет
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: sda на sdb ?
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: sda1 на sdb
<[Raiden]> хочу заметить что сда1 раздел , а сдб - устройство физическое
<[Raiden]> так, на всякий случай
<[Raiden]> в чем проблема не вижу )
<[Raiden]> создавайте раздел, копируйте файлы
<[Raiden]> лучше наверное в mc , с галкой сохранять аттрибуты
<[Raiden]> потом правка фстаб\груб
<[Raiden]> если я ваще понял
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: sda1 на sdb но неправильно
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> [Raiden]: я полагаю что оба - разделы
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> там даже не физ устройства а amazon elastic storage
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> виртуально созданные прицепленные разделы всего их 2
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> sda1 и sdb
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: покажи sudo fdisk -lu
<artus> ток не сюда
<artus> !paste | Amazon-EC2-win-u
<ubuntuhelp> Amazon-EC2-win-u: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<victor0000> )
<[Raiden]> sdbЦИФРА был бы раздел
<umren> амазон ес2 лежат же целую неделя пару месяцев назад?
<umren> лежал*
<umren> энтерпрайзненько
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> umren: я не в курсе пару месяцев назад ещё не пользовался. привлекли их бесплатные сервера вот разбираюсь. пока нареканий нет
<umren> ну вот представь все облако лежит неделю.
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: http://paste.ubuntu.com/628916/
<greenpower> Ячейка память бережет_
<victor0000> /dev/xvda1 ужас
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> так виндовый раздел монтируется
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> это через панельку делается в пару кликов тут я не причём
<victor0000>  Amazon-EC2-win-u: R.I.P.
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: o_O'
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: я первый раз к ьебя, я шок как нло
<victor0000> у тебя*
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: обычная конфигурация свежего амазоновского сервера =)
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: ясно) я не видел)
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: стоп
<victor0000> sdb чисто:
<victor0000> ?
<victor0000> можно создать sdb1
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: перепутаю
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: в sdb примонтирован раздел с серверной 2003 виндой на 6гб
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: /dev/xvdb1 у тебя виновс, а /dev/xvda1 пусто
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: /dev/xvdc тоже пусто
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: возможно
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: /dev/xvdb1 на /dev/xvda1
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: так
<mapt> ребята посоветуйте виртуальную машину какуюнибудь под убунту?
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: а как это сделать    это поможет сделать виндовый раздел рутом ?
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: можно
<mapt> подскажите мне
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: /dev/xvdb на /dev/xvda полной
<KungFux> mapt, virtualbox
<mapt> да вижу вижу)
<KungFux> а я нет :(
<KungFux> я не знаю как писать лично :)
<mapt> не понял?!
<mapt> ты же мне в привал написал?!
<only_you> всем привет. как сделать, что-бі при просмотре видео онлайн в флешплеере не выключался монитор?
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: sudo dd if=/dev/xvdb of=/dev/xvda
<KungFux> а как не в приват написать? :) но тебе! ?
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: http://paste.ubuntu.com/628928/
<mapt> =))
<KungFux> mapt, по твоему вопросу, virtualbox - классная вещь) ставь смело)
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: у тебяя счас livecd сидишь?
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: ты о десктопе или сервере ?
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: десктоп просто ubuntu 10.04 не лайв сд
<frakc3> как оживить процесы со статусом pipe-wait?
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: непонял, винда на sda1 или ubuntu на sdb1 ?
<Cat1> mapt: вот она у меня в действии , виртуалочка )) http://itmag.es/3AMNX
<victor0000> десктопе
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: ubuntu 11.04 которая сейчас под рутом на sda1 раздел 8 гб
<mapt> <Cat1> под чем сидишь?
<Cat1> в данный момент федора, на втором компе убунту 11.04 - виртуалбокс работает одинаково
<mapt> и как федора?
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: ясно, какие загрузка первый винда или убунту груб ?
<Cat1> это канал убунты ))
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: виндовый раздел - он на 6гб  есть ещё один раздел он на 10 и там вродь тоже убунта но его можно выпилить
<mapt> ну ты шепни так чисто по секрету;) норм? ;)
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: винда первый меню винда и убунту?
<Cat1> да норм , и убунту норм и федора норм . Каждая по своему
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: нет никакого меню по крайней мере мне не видно
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> убунту 11 04 под рутом раздел 8гб
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> надо чтоб грузился раздел с виндой он на 6гб
<Cat1> mapt: юзерфрендли дистрибутивы :-D
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: покажи mount
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: /dev/xvdc пусто можно туда
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: не понял что можно туда ? все ОС стоят на своих местах
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> данных которые нужно перемещать нет
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: покажи mount
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: как
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: тоже терминал также
<frakc3> как воскресить pipe_wait процессы?
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: mount
<victor0000> frakc3: сам?
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: http://paste.ubuntu.com/628933/
<frakc3> victor0000: всмысле сам? у меня конфигуратор подвис(
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: ок, ищо пуск Переход клик ищо дисковод октрыть, снова mount покажи, где то винда папка
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: я тебя не понимаю. какой пуск какой дисковод это сервер и никаких livecd нет
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: sudo mkdir /media/xvdb1 && sudo mount /dev/xvdb1 /media/xvdb1 && gnome-open /media/xvdb1 && mount
<artus> victor0000, нафига gnome-open по ссх ?
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: проводник закрой и покажи вывод
<victor0000> artus: что?
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: никакого проводника на десктопе ubuntu на сервере тоже ubuntu
<artus> victor0000, я спрашиваю нафига этот цирк с gnome-open и проводниками
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: sudo mkdir /media/xvdb1 && sudo mount /dev/xvdb1 /media/xvdb1 && mount
<artus> victor0000, ты вообще читаеш хоть иногда ?
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: cannot create directory `/media/xvdb1': File exists
<victor0000> artus: да понял
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: уже, а теперь mount
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: http://paste.ubuntu.com/628941/
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: вот /dev/xvdb1 on /media/xvdb1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=2048)
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: это винда
<artus> victor0000, это пока не винда
<artus> это Disk /dev/xvdc doesn't contain a valid partition table
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: у тебя /dev/xvda1 убунту, а /dev/xvdb1 виндовс
<artus> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/xvdb1 /mnt/zzz
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: /dev/xvdc пусто
<victor0000> artus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/628941/
<artus> у него еще и вс есть
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/xvdb1 /mnt/zzz Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<artus> логично)
<artus> Amazon-EC2-win-u, ты ж его уже подмаунтил)
<victor0000> artus: оно хочет копировать sda1 на sdb спрашивал
<Desniza> Всем привет
<yurau> прив
<artus> ну и, cp в руки и вперед
<Desniza> у кого стоит убунта 10.10 и ему совершенно нечего делать ? )))
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-you ну что куда на ?
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: если речь обо мне то мне не нужно копировать ни ОС ни данные
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> всё остаётся на своих местах
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> просто виндовый раздел сделать рутованным
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> сейчас рутован раздел убунты она и грузится
<artus> Amazon-EC2-win-u, что значит рутован в твоем понимании?
<parfux> ухты в чат пустило
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/214023/a7e5aa60 быстро всем завидовать и поклоняться
<parfux> пффф
<parfux> тоже так могу
<victor0000> artus: оно фдиск http://paste.ubuntu.com/628916/
<Desniza> что за я не знаю что - расскажите плиз
<yurau> skai: какой впрос
<yurau> err
<inkvizitor68sl> это физический сервер, еси чо
<yurau> Desniza: какой вопрос у тебя?
<artus> victor0000, это то тут причем ?
<parfux> аа ну тогда ты крут
<Desniza> вот пытаюсь собрать деб пакет на убунту
<Desniza> геймы
<Desniza> интересно как у кого пойдет
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> artus: кхм ну в панельке написано /dev/sda1 root
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> это раздел с которого грузится серв и его нельзя удалить (а мне надо)
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> если уберу от туда рут то смогу удалить ну и поставить главным разделом раздел с виндой - надеюсь с него будет грузиться
<Desniza> видео дрова и все такое ...
<artus> Amazon-EC2-win-u, тогда причем тут канал бубунты? топай сношать моск поддержке амазона, все, офтоп закрыт
<yurau> Desniza: какой пакет собираешь?
<Desniza> deb
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> artus: но всё это делается под убунтой
<Desniza> из исходников написаных своими руками
<artus> @voice Amazon-EC2-win-u
<artus> Amazon-EC2-win-u, еще аргумент
<artus> Amazon-EC2-win-u, и да, делаетцо это все у тебя в панельке амазона
<Desniza> думаю может пока архив - без установки делать ... чисто на попробовать )))
<skai> !na
<ubuntuhelp> как вы уже надоели со своим аргументом «${SOFTNAME} у меня запущена на убунте поэтому это не оффтоп.»! Читаем правила, пункты 2.5, 2.6 и 2.13 и !ubu
<skai> молодчинка мва
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> artus: в панельке амазона можно только добавить новый раздел но нельзя удалить рутованный
<artus> это вопросы не сюда
<Desniza> не понял это мне предупреждение или про амазон ? ))))
<artus> Desniza, ты собирай, собира)
<Desniza> я кароче залью архив который по идее должен запускаццо )))
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> artus: ок а если параллельная ситуация только с ubuntu
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> надо сделать так чтобы грузился другой присоединенный образ ubuntu
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> artus: всё это не делается в панельке. откуда такие мысли ?
<artus> Amazon-EC2-win-u, у тя физ доступ к машине на который ты настраеваеш это? полный доступ?
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-you убунту на /dev/xvdc ?
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> artus: да насколько это возможно при удалённом доступе на облачный сервер
<artus> Amazon-EC2-win-u, причем тут бубунта, если в сухос остатке у тя тупо вдска , и че те наней дадут делать то и будеш
<artus> Amazon-EC2-win-u, на столько на сколько ты смошеш рулить облаком )
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: могу сказать по поводу размера разделов
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> 8гб 1я убунту (рут)      6гб-винда        10 гб 2я убунту
<victor0000> 10 гб 2я убунту там пусто
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: ок возможно там пусто хотя должны стоять убунту но это не важно
<victor0000> artus: оно наверно установка wubi.exe ?
<artus> victor0000, слушай, прекращай нести откровенный бред, а ?
<victor0000> artus: ок
<artus> victor0000, у него вдска на амазоне, путь вуби очень извращен для этого )
<yurau> пишите сообщения покороче пожалуйста. а то у меня трафик платный.
<artus> yurau, а тапочки не принести? )
<victor0000> )
<yurau> :)
<yurau> а что можно?
<Vasja> у меня тут проблемка с жёстким диском и при старте системы вылазит gdu-notification-daemon
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> artus: можешь что нибудь добавить ?
<Vasja> нельзя это как-то убрать?
<artus> Amazon-EC2-win-u, здаетцо мне не светит тебе ) ибо ты задумал нечто извращенное
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> artus: здается мне что если бы у амазона не было возможности переключиться с одного раздела на другой тогда бы они не разрешали добавлять новые разделы со своими ОСями на один и тот же сервер
<artus> я ж сказал, пинай сапорт амазона, пусть дают инструкцию
<artus> Amazon-EC2-win-u, ну или прописывай в груб с какого винта грузитцо и ребутай
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> artus:  это я могу
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> как в граб прописать то ?
<artus> руками
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> artus: не мог бы ты по точнее сказать ?
<artus> man grub
<artus> !grub > Amazon-EC2-win-u
<ubuntuhelp> Amazon-EC2-win-u, please see my private message
<artus> там мануал
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> artus: man grub
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> artus: No manual entry for grub
<artus> ну значит смотри че у тя там за загрузчик и гугли
<barabashka> вообщет там граб вроде
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> http://paste.ubuntu.com/628965/
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> папка граба
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: http://paste.ubuntu.com/628966/
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: понимаешь
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: нет
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: ls -l /dev/md0
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: cannot access /dev/md0: No such file or directory
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u:  незнаю, у тебя похож убунту это приставка
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u:  и эмулятор
<victor0000> http://chatlogs.jabber.ru/gentoo@conference.jabber.ru/2009/08/29.html#23:23:00.64507
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: слово найти No manual entry for grub
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: wubi.exe ненадо, ну ничего.
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> victor0000: какой exe ? мне что виртуалку для винды ставить ?
<victor0000> диск встав загрузка ОС
<artus> как все запущено
<victor0000> Amazon-EC2-win-u: The grub menu does not show wubi.
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> vicotor0000: Wubi is an officially supported Ubuntu installer for Windows users.
<Amazon-EC2-win-u> зачем мне это ? у меня итак Ubuntu на десктопе и на сервере
<artus> victor0000, обясни, причем тут вуби вообще ?
<victor0000> artus: всё ок, я пошёл спать.)
<[koshka]> споке
<victor0000> [koshka]: ))
<[koshka]> Escsun, картошка хД
<artus> [koshka], не, он кабачек )
<[koshka]> оу
<[koshka]> он аж убежал
<artus> [koshka], во как надо его прогонять)
<belsdeath_> в наличие d-link dwa-120, подскажите, как раздать через него интернет :)
<artus> вайфайко усбишное?
<belsdeath_> да
<artus> на форум топай, там есть ман подробный
<victor0000> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/5.0/ без бета))
<artus> victor0000, уже зарелизилась?
<[koshka]> victor0000, ты же спать ушел)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-19
<KungFux> Всем доброй ночи
<KungFux> Проблема с мышью, кто поможет?
<KungFux> ЛКМ периодически отрабатывает как тройной клик :(
<KungFux> Недавно все ок было, но причину установить не могу
<KungFux> Если меняю мышь под левшу, то правая кнопка (она же левая) работает норм
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Есть кто-нибудь, кто уже не спит :) ?
<vdrandom> Ivan_The_Terribl, я не сплю
<vdrandom> работаю лол
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Ты в электронике понимаешь что-нибудь?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> В частности, в аккумуляторах.
<vdrandom> нет)
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Я вот думаю: вредно ли для аккумулятора оставлять его на зарядек уже после того как он зарядился ( на ночь, например ) .
<Ivan_The_Terribl> *зарядке .
<SethWanderer> Привет всем, мне может кто нибудь подсказать в каком направлении капать или ссылку на понятный ман. проблема в том что я не могу подключиться к шарам виндовса, то есть меня вовсе не пускает в майкрософт сеть smb установлена
<rustamubu> Всем доброе утро8-) помогите пожалуйсто немогу разобратся как ставить темы с этого сайта:   http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity
<vdrandom> rustamubu, каталог с темой - в ~/.themes
<vdrandom> после чего в настройках внешнего вида выбираешь соответствующие рамки окон
<rustamubu> vdrandom:в этот каталог нужно кидать скачаные темы?
<vdrandom> да. общий формат должен быть такой
<vdrandom> ~/.themes/название_темы/metacity
<SethWanderer> а мне по шарам не кто не поможит?
<vdrandom> я точно не помогу, я этой дрянью не пользуюсь
<vdrandom> есть православный нфс и sshfs
<vdrandom> и ftp :)
<rustamubu>  vdrandom:спасибо! СЕЙЧАС ПОПРОБУЮ
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Да спят все ещё. Дай, чтоли конфиг самбы... виндовый ресурс-то точно расшарен?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Да, нфс это хорошо.
<SethWanderer> я не знаю где конфиг, но я захажу в гноме так, переход - сеть - сеть windows но мне пишет не удалось присоеденить место положения, не удалось получить список доступных на сервере ресурсов.
<SethWanderer> н в сети несколько машин и у всех есть шары
<SethWanderer> а что за нфс?
<vdrandom> network file system
<vdrandom> очевидно же
<SethWanderer> это я понял н где его читать?
<vdrandom> монтируешь удалённый ресурс в виртуальную файловую систему и пользуешься как локальным каталогом
<vdrandom> !nfs | SethWanderer
<ubuntuhelp> SethWanderer: сетевая файловая система. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo для информации !nfs-nis об установке и настройке.
<vdrandom> под винду для неё драйвера тоже бывают, если што
<SethWanderer> ман по аглицке мне не годится
<vdrandom> мне учебник английского языка за тебя гуглить? :)
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Друг, без ангицкого делать нечего в линуксе.
<Ivan_The_Terribl> *англицкого.
<vdrandom> !english
<ubuntuhelp> Учи язык! Или используй http://translate.google.com
<vdrandom> :)
<vdrandom> ubuntuhelp, чмаке
<SethWanderer> нефиг, пусть весь софт по русский переводят и маны тоже, пусть русский международным станет :)
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> не станет
<SethWanderer> такие порблемы с сетью только в убунте? прсто когда я фрибсд ставил в сеть спокойно входил и монтировал шареные ресурсы
<vdrandom> это не с сеью
<vdrandom> это с самбой
<vdrandom> и хрен её знает. не пользуюсь :)
<vdrandom> но "такие проблемы только в убунте" случается подозрительно часто
<vdrandom> так что вполне возможно :)
<Ivan_The_Terribl> /etc/samba или типа того дай посмотреть.
<SethWanderer> а вот и конфиг а то я не знал где его искать :)
<SethWanderer> там много текста не думаю что можно в чат его кидать
<vdrandom> !pastebin
<ubuntuhelp> pastebin — это сервис для показа больших текстов, чтобы Вам не флудить на канале. Ubuntu pastebin на http://paste.ubuntu.com (убедитесь, что вы даете нам URL для вашего паста)
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Ну ты логику то включай. На будущее, там практически все конфиги. Если ты с фрибсд, то у вас они в /usr/local/etc или где-то там в /usr, короче.
<vdrandom> в сюда не больше двух-трёх строк
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Какой терминал самый кошерный? Мне konsole нравится, хотя я гном использую.
<vdrandom> который тебе удобен
<vdrandom> gnome-terminal ок
<SethWanderer> с фрибсд я работал 5 лет назад почти не чего не помню :)
<vdrandom> они все ок, в общем-то
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Ну, да, вобщем-то.
<vdrandom> есть ещё yakuake
<vdrandom> если ты пользуешься konsole и тебе он не нужен постоянно перед глазами - рекомендую
<vdrandom> тильда уг по сравнению с ним
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Попробую, спасибо.э
<Ivan_The_Terribl> *.
<SethWanderer> вот паста :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/629186/
<vdrandom> есть ещё yeahconsole, но это уже не для гномоюзеров
<Ivan_The_Terribl> SethWanderer, тебе, короче, надо гуглить "настройка samba". В интернете эта тема раскрыта хорошо.
<D`RaVeN> Привет.Кто-нибудь может объяснить, почему после установки TES 4: Oblivion выдает ошибку что не установлен CD/DVD привод и при нажатии Ok игра закрывается?Wine вроде настроил как написано на официальном ресурсе, но что-то у меня не прокатило.
<vdrandom> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<vdrandom> если там не написано, что и как, значит, нигде не написано
<D`RaVeN> по нему и настраивал
<vdrandom> ну добудь nodvd
<vdrandom> судя по всему у тебя родной бинарник не находит диска, что, в общем-то, логично.
<D`RaVeN> диск то лицензионный, не крякнутый. Ладно попробую с nodvd.Спасибо за подсказку.
<vdrandom> ну так винда-то не родная, эмулируемая :)
<vdrandom> я вообще не думал, что кто-то с дисков шпилит
<D`RaVeN> понятно спасибо еще раз:-D
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Вы маньяки под вайном играть. Если машина позволяет под вайном запустить обливион, который и без вайна тормозной, лучше уж мастдай в дьюалбут поставить.
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> ну есть извращенцы, чо
<vdrandom> хотя я под вайном тоже всякое гоняю, имея винду в дуалбуте
<D`RaVeN> и еще вопрос,но уже не в тему: можно ли настроить pidgin так чтобы можно было видеть собственный x-статус.
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Хрен знает, из икс-статусов я знаю только qutIM на кутэ написанный, остальные вроде не кажут.
<vdrandom> эм
<vdrandom> вроде никак :)
<vdrandom> ещё копыто хстатус умеет
<vdrandom> а зачем он тебе?
<D`RaVeN> не удобно когда не видишь свой статус, поставишь раз а потом забудешь:)
<vdrandom> зачем он вообще нужен лол
<vdrandom> текст статуса задал и ок
<vdrandom> http://bash.org.ru/quote/365269
<D`RaVeN> (09:55:35) vdrandom: http://bash.org.ru/quote/365269
<D`RaVeN> зачет
<Escsun> Привет всем
<vdrandom> салют
<XuMuK> ку
<vdrandom> тыц
<vdrandom> странные вы. не спите в такую рань в выходной
<stasdizzi_mob> Всем привет.как поменять пароль для связки ключей?
<stasdizzi_mob> 11.04
<Cat1> привет. ключи и пароли , в меню есть, там и поменять
<stasdizzi_mob> Я не знаю старого пароля для связки (не мой комп),для root знаю
<XuMuK> у меня под окнами с 8 пьяные придурки орали
<Cat1> по русски ?
<XuMuK> я бы сам рад подольше поспать
<stasdizzi_mob> Всё,разобрался,просто удалил старую связку
<Cat1> тоже правильно )) можно и пусто вместо пароля оставить чтобы ничего не просило.
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Забыл как хостнейм сменить типа ivan@my_domain.ru:~$
<Spencer1> Всем привет.
<kr1x> парни подскажите, на 2 тачке стояла windows 7. поставил 2-ой системой ubuntu . (на другой диск) как теперь удалить полностью UBUNTU что бы осталась винда?
<vdrandom> отформатировать раздел, восстановить загрузчик
<kr1x> если я зайду с 7 , форматну разделы подкачки и основной, останеться свободная память я смогу ее обратно закинуть на локальный диск, не переустанавилвая винду?
<vdrandom> с помощью специального софта ты сможешь изменить размер раздела
<vdrandom> если ты об этом
<kr1x> ну да, ну что бы после удаление ubuntu память не висела в свободном, а прилепить ее обратно к локальному диску для ипользования
<vdrandom> не память, а дисковое пространство
<kr1x> ну да) если не сложно не подскажите программы для форматирования раздела, и работы с дисковым пространством)
<XuMuK> cfdisk
<kr1x> это и то и то делает?)
<vdrandom> нет
<vdrandom> с виндовыми разделами надо работать из винды
<vdrandom> ну или тулзами, которые умеют правильно работать с ntfs
<vdrandom> например, Acronis
<XuMuK> тебе просто надо переформатировать в нтфс чтоб винда видела, а потом из нее уже изменить как тебе надо
<vdrandom> в противном случае есть риск угробить раздел при ресайзе
<aleksei`> всем привет
<vdrandom> и тебе не хворать
<Lorgus> apt-get distr upgrade ???
<Lorgus> забыл как обновиться
<XuMuK> качаешь образ, пишешь на флешку и обновляешься
<Lorgus> фик... gksu update-manager -d
<Lorgus> хм.... как посмотреть какая бубунта у меня стоит ???
<Escsun> Lorgus, cat /etc/lsb-release вроде
<Lorgus> спс
<Lorgus> ого ... 10.04
<Lorgus> эт я чо... год проспал
<Lorgus> Escsun, я на ноут 11.04 поставил он летать стал
<Lorgus> Escsun, щас на обычный хочу поставить
<Escsun> Lorgus, он бы летал если бы ты использовал легковесный вм)
<Lorgus> ху из ВМ
<vdrandom> оконный менеджер
<frakc> что лучше в плане поиграть в игры: поставить на раздел полноценую винду или сделать виртуалку?
<vdrandom> вм непригодна для игр
<vdrandom> либо вайн, либо нативно винду ставить
<frakc> руки кривые чтоб вайн номально работал:( постоянно какието ошибки :(
<vdrandom> вайн идеально редко работает
<frakc> если ставить две ос то в каком порядке чтоб не затереть буты?
<vdrandom> пофиг, если руки прямые
<vdrandom> если нет - курить маны и выпрямлять руки
<vdrandom> но проще винду первой
<frakc> а какую фс выбрать для общего раздела? fat 32 или есть выбор получше
<Henoxek> o.O
<Henoxek> ntfs можно в принципе, ибо есть ntfs-3g
<vdrandom> эм
<vdrandom> ext3
<Henoxek> vdrandom, для общего с вендой?
<vdrandom> да
<Henoxek> а где драйвер качать?
<vdrandom> !google
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<Henoxek> гугл не файлообменник же)
<Henoxek> Стефан Шрейбер (Stephan Schreiber) написал драйвер для файловой системы Ext2 (на базе Microsoft Installable Filesystem SDK) для Windows NT4/2000/XP который поддерживает операции чтения/записи и множество других, кроме изменения прав доступа, дефрагментации.
<Henoxek> проще гораздо будет ntfs читать в линуксе)
<vdrandom> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<vdrandom> гугл - это хорошо и полезно
<vdrandom> ext4 оно не поддерживает
<vdrandom> а ext3>ntfs
<vdrandom> потому что в отличие от последней нормально работает и там, и там.
<frakc> а винда умеет работать с ext3?
<vdrandom> ._.
<Henoxek> frakc, сама нет
<Henoxek> мы как раз о драйвере и говорим
<vdrandom> frakc, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<vdrandom> опять же, надо определиться, что основным будет
<vdrandom> если винда, то ntfs надо
<vdrandom> если нет - то ext3.
<Henoxek> frakc, сначала лучше винду ставить
<Henoxek> потому что инсталляторы у неё кривые
<vdrandom> эмм
<vdrandom> ват?
<Henoxek> например когда стоял дебиан на диске, инсталлятор xp зависал перед стартом (черный экран и курсор)
<Henoxek> как только линуксовые разделы на диске были удалены, он запустился
<vdrandom> бред какой-то
<vdrandom> хотя, не помню уже эту хр
<skai>  Henoxek пролемы пираток с кривыми кряками  - это проблема пираток с кривыми кряками и нищебродов
<vdrandom> может когда-то с ней такое случалось
<Henoxek> skai, диск лицензионный )
<Henoxek> скачанный по msdn academic aliance
<UnAngel> всем привет
<Alagos> Добрый день всем
<UnAngel> народ, кто чем занимается, когда все работает?
<Alagos> Если при входе в серверную ось убунты показывает какие то варнинги и ошибки, то их куда пишет? В какие логи? Откуда их читать?
<Alagos> UnAngel: модернизацией и допиливанием того что стоит)
<Henoxek> Alagos dmesg, не?
<UnAngel> да дальше некуда ))
<frakc> ну или как некоторые помогают остальным разобратся что да как)
<Henoxek> ну и /var/log/messages
<vdrandom> UnAngel, в чятиках сидим, например
<UnAngel> да я новичок в линуксе, просто, скучно как-то, а чем занятся не знаю
<vdrandom> займись делом!
<Henoxek> а для каких целей тебе линукс?
<UnAngel> для дома и развлечений, вот только не знаю как себя развлечь уже ))
<vdrandom> пересобери мир!
<UnAngel> он идеален )0
<vdrandom> такого не бывает
<Alagos> [drm:edid_is_valid] *ERROR* Raw EDID:
<Alagos> Что делать с этим приколом?)
<skai> Alagos: сменить монитор
<skai> нести текущий в сервис
<Alagos> skai: так было же все ок?
<skai> сменить кабель от моника до компа
<Alagos> А что с ним-то?
<Alagos> как понять?
<skai> дык и ссср раньше был окей
<vdrandom> а проблемы с монитором наблюдаются вообще?
<vdrandom> ну там, разрешение не то
<Alagos> а на серваке разве монитор должен отключатся каждые 5 минут? Оо
<vdrandom> на серваке монитор не нужен
<vdrandom> !
<vdrandom> выкинь монитор :)
<Alagos> Та да, не нужен, я хз нах его парень подрубает...
<UnAngel> а тут все админы или есть простые смертные?
<Alagos> Я тебе тайну открою. Все админы - простые смертные
<Alagos> Henoxek: спасибо, удобно
<UnAngel> Не верю
<vdrandom> ._.
<Alagos> *_*
<Cat1> я тут один простой, все остальный - админы(некоторые тайные)
<Alagos> ^_^ а ты поверь >.<
<UnAngel> а смотрел кто-нибудь аниме Эксперименты Лейн?
<vdrandom> я уснул на первой серии :)
<UnAngel> я думаю админы так же не умрут, а переселятся в сеть
<skai> да тут одни боты сидят
<skai> админы нас написали и отдыхают
<vdrandom> :3
<UnAngel> с хорошо написанными ботами всегда приятно пообщаться ))
<Alagos> ))))
<Alagos> Так оно и было задумано
<Henoxek> как включать разгрузку tcp/ip на сетевой карточке в linux?
<Henoxek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCP_Offload_Engine#Support_in_Linux =(
<Alagos> Парни, а как сделать так, что бы можно было логиниться по ssh через логины, типа ssh ololo
<Alagos> или ssh server2
<Henoxek> known_hosts?
<KungFux> Что-то не понял вопроса совсем)
<Henoxek> не логины только, а псевдонимы
<[koshka]> Alagos, привет,Серега)
<Escsun> Привет всем
<XuMuK> Alagos, поставить openssh на сервер
<XuMuK> ку
<nomad> хмм... куда я попал
<Alagos> [koshka]: привет. Ты здесь как в чате знакомств весишь или по теме тоже иногда говоришь?)
<Alagos> XuMuK: ну так стоит все
<Alagos> Henoxek: Ну может и псевдоними. Их локально делать нужно? Задавая какие то отции в ssh?
<Alagos> И еще вопрос. Как проверить, правильно ли прописаны виртуальные хости? Нет ли ошибок?)
<KungFux> XuMuK, sudo apt-get install openssh-server, вот статейка http://448dmg.ru/ustanovka-ssh-servera-v-ubuntu-90
<KungFux> XuMuK, игнорь :) :)
<Henoxek> Alagos, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/applications/128043-how-how-do-you-alias-ssh-host-nome.html
<Henoxek> вот про ssh
<Alagos> KungFux: спасибо, ставить не нужно, он уже стоит)
<Alagos> Henoxek:  спасибо, ща гляну
<Alagos> Henoxek: я думал просто может можно как то через саму прогу, что бы не руками, и не мог понять создавать этот файл самому или он должен там дето быть, а потом создал его, и так шикарно стало) Теперь еще удобнее стало работать.
<Alagos> Люблю линукс) И ирк чат с вами всеми тоже люблю! И вас всех люблю)
<Alagos> Henoxek: спасибо тебе ;)
<KungFux> Народ, как поставить гуй на сервер? Хочу к примеру pekwm :)
<KungFux> Ставлю pekwm xinit, что еще надо? :)
<Henoxek> какой сервер-то? терминальный?
<Henoxek> на простом смысла в гуе как-то нет)
<KungFux> Да, ubuntu 10.04
<KungFux> Смысла нет, я согласен)
<KungFux> Просто хочется поиграться :)
<KungFux> Сервер под виртуалбоксом все равно, для экспериментов)
<Alagos> Зачем на сервере иксы, я не могу догнать?!
<Henoxek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Henoxek> Alagos, чтобы сэкономить деньги
<sterswift> привет. как называется чат-клиент в убунте 11.04 по умолчанию?
<Henoxek> xchat
<sterswift> irc поддерживает?
<Henoxek> oO
<sterswift> да понял извиняюсь
<roooot> вечер добрый
<KungFux> победил таки гуй под ubuntu server :) не хватало x-session-manager'а
<Spencer1> мы рады за тебя =)
<KungFux> спасибо :)
<moze> Всем привет!
<Spencer1> добрый
<[koshka]> прет
<grubber> неа план г)))))
<moze> хотите ссыль на видео прикол?
<skai> moze: хотите бан за флуд?
<moze> Ну без бана как без масла.. просто тихо у вас, хоть какоето общение хотелось бы увидеть!
<moze> Как левая панель в юнити правильно называется?
<grubber> кто нить просветите  как samba прикрутить
<grubber> сеть одноранговая
<[Raiden]> я бы её назвал - странный док
<Spencer1> и правильно бы сделал =)
<[koshka]> skai, :-*
<moze> Кто подскажет как пофиксить проблему с фокусом (иногда в фокусе западает какойто элемент и она не скрывается)... А панель Qt creator аккурат под панелью юнити в полноэкранном режиме.
<[Raiden]> с выходом юнити саппорт по гуи умер.
<[Raiden]> я например гном\кде предпочитаю
<[Raiden]> Могу посоветовать кслассик сессию. Если нравятся панели с большими иконками - возьми awn или dock - за одно и настройки скрытия разные есть и в любой угол можно сунуть
<[Raiden]> *docky
<moze> Юнити в принципе устраивает (точнее успел привыкнуть),  яп росто не пойму с фокусом только у меня проблема или кто--то тоже сталкивался?
<[Raiden]> я очень мало сталкивался с юнити ) панел ьвроде автоскрывается, естессно когда появляется, она сверху
<[Raiden]> если не нравится, посмотри в ццсм , может есть другие способы автоскрытия или его отключение
<moze> Сверху?
<[Raiden]> Эм
<[Raiden]> ты про верхнюю?
<[Raiden]> в общем я спрятался
<moze> Я про левую! Вообще в компизе плагин настройки есть! Но проблема в том что фокус на первом элементе остается и она не скрывается!
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> по unity focus bug , в гугле что-то есть, разные проблемы...
<stasdizzi> где находится лог VLC ?
<xoveax> Меня тут знакомый озадачил, с пеной у рта доказывает что скорость игрового сервера измеряется в fps, я вроде еще не выжил из ума и втолк не могу взять причем тут fps???
<moze> Скрыть можно, делаю так - вызываю панель, вибираю иконку, нажимаю Esc (естественно с клавиатуры все)..
<moze> Raiden, спасибо, не знал как запрос составить! )
<moze> Забыл в чем проблема была загуглить Unity - это еще и модный 3D движок... куча  инфы левой выходит.
<Henoxek> какие есть программы тестирования нагрузки на сеть в linux?
<Henoxek> кроме ping -f и siege
<Henoxek> (тестировать надо не только http, а всю систему целиком, включая защиту от атак synflood, udpflood, а также всякие icmp-атаки)
<crazydiamond> Всем привет. Как мне заставить X server применить изменения, сделанные в /xkb/symbols/ ?
<Infra_HDC> crazydiamond, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace ??
<crazydiamond> ну я им. ввиду без рестарта
<[Raiden]> может заново настройки выбрать
<crazydiamond> вроде бы можно как-то с xkbcomp
<[Raiden]> 1 сек
<[Raiden]> у меня например такой скрипт есть, со времен увлечения разными вм
<[Raiden]> xprop -root -f _XKB_RULES_NAMES 8s -set _XKB_RULES_NAMES xorg
<[Raiden]> setxkbmap -layout 'us,ru(winkeys)' -option 'grp:alt_shift_toggle,lv3:ralt_switch,grp_led:scroll' -model pc105
<crazydiamond> спасибо :) сейчас потестю
<[Raiden]> 'us,ru(winkeys)' - могло устареть , ча наверное просто ru
<crazydiamond> xprop -root -f _XKB_RULES_NAMES 8s -set _XKB_RULES_NAMES xorg вот это вот что-то странное делает
<[Raiden]> Можешь не набирать эту строку, если думаеш ьчто не нужна
<[Raiden]> я незнаю что делает
<[Raiden]> или выбери 1 кодировку, потом другую
<[Raiden]> ой, настройку в смысле ,в гуи
<[Raiden]> язык там например удали \ добавь
<[Raiden]> как ещё без релогина я незнаю.
<[Raiden]> Наверное правильно сначала потестить, в виртуалке или в другой сессии иксов, а потом сделать релогин , один, с точно рабочим конфигом.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> если хочешь реже это  делать
<crazydiamond> эх... чую что xkbcomp тут как-то замешано
<crazydiamond> дело в том
<crazydiamond> что если я захожу в интерфейс Система->Параметры->Клавиатура и там удаляю раскладку и добавляю снова
<crazydiamond> то изменения приемняются
<crazydiamond> и никакого рестарта
<crazydiamond> не надо как бы
<[Raiden]> ну и гуд
<[Raiden]> )
<crazydiamond> суть в том, что я хочу по одной букве добавлять и тестировать
<crazydiamond> сто раз подряд
<crazydiamond> и поэтому нужно узнать, что делает тот апплетт
<[Raiden]> двух моих строк не хватило?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Jabber-сервер с ICQ-траспортом?
<crazydiamond> нет. у меня клавиши курсора после них отпали
<crazydiamond> jabber.ru вроде, не?
<[Raiden]> может из-за -model pc105
<[Raiden]> строк апросто пример
<[Raiden]> для моего железа
<crazydiamond> а. ну не знаю
<[Raiden]> а дальше ман читай
<Escsun> crazydiamond, старая проблема, когда то и у меня она была)
<BES> âñåì ïðèâåò, ïîäñêàæèòå êàê óäàëèòü ubuntu. ÷òî áû windows îñòàëàñü?)
<ubuntuhelp> BES! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<BES> q. kak ydalit ubuntu? ostavit windows?
<[Raiden]> русский видишь?
<BES> lf
<BES> äà
<BES> da
<BES> p.s. diska s windows nety
<Bansay> äîáðîãî âðåìåíè ñóòîê
<[Raiden]> с сд винды грузись, там есть восстановление загрузки если вин7 , если хп - консоль восстановления и там fixmbr и fixboot
<ubuntuhelp> Bansay! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> тогда найди\сделай.
<BES> diskovod nerabotaet
<[Raiden]> или иди на каналы про виндовс ) Спрашивай как восстановить загрузку без сд
<mapt> всем привет кто может с виртуал боксом подсказать?
<[Raiden]> BES: тогда читай как сделать установочную флэшку с виндой
<BES> 9 znau,no tyta bolshue problemu s etim, a nelz9 formtanut disk s ubuntu?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ку! Какая версия видео драйвера стоит у тебя?
<[Raiden]> 275.09.07
<mapt> ну что нет ни кого чтоли кто с виртуалбоксом работал?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Руками ставил?
<[Raiden]> да
<Nor8> mapt: В чем вопрос?
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<BES> Raiden ny tak 4t0 mogno ydalit ubuntu . formatnyt prosto disk . ili ostanets9 zagryz4ik ubuntu?
<alexzulu> загрузчик останется.
<[Raiden]> BES: можно просто форматнуть или удалить с ней раздел. Но если не перезаписать перед этим груб в мбр - будешь получать ошибку
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что то то ручная установка не сработала у меня как то, хотя по этому мануалу ставил.
<[Raiden]> а это делается, либо из юекаба мбр, либо с диска с виндой
<BES> toest bez fleshki ili diska nelz9 nikak ydalit polnosu ubuntu?
<[Raiden]> *бекапа  (котоырй никто никогда не делает).
<[Raiden]> BES: я думаю что да, так.
<[Raiden]> обратитесь в поддержку майкрософт - гг
<BES> haha. oni ne ocen9t =(
<[Raiden]> Nor8: у меня работает.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В блэклист добавлял?
<[Raiden]> пропустил наверное шаг про правку опций ядра или про блеклист nouveau
<[Raiden]> я - да.
<alexzulu|2> noveau ужас...
<[Raiden]> Nor8: если нет проблем тебе не обязательно это делать
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> ))) Смешно сказал
<[Raiden]> у меня весь экран артефактамипокрывался и спасал только ребут
<[Raiden]> есть баг в 270.х клтоорый проявляется в новых иксах
<[Raiden]> на некоторых видеокартах
<[Raiden]> но не всегда
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Мужики, консольный проигрыватель какой-нибудь скажите, пожалуйста.
<[Raiden]> moc
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Благодарю.
<[Raiden]> или почитай про mpd  и клиенты к нему.
<alexzulu> интересно, чего все сразу в консоль лезут как поставят линь?
<Nor8>  Ну надо же себя кулхацкером почувствовать ))))
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Я смотрю, кулхацкеры собрались?
<[koshka]> конечно
<alexzulu> когда нужна тонкая настройка тогда консоль рулит. а вот нафига нужны проигрыватели я уже не вкуриваю.
<Bansay> кто нибудь пробовал ставить emerald?
<alexzulu> а зачем?
<Nor8> я пробовал )))
<Bansay> Nor8, и как?
<vamadir> у меня вопрос.сервер Ubuntu 10.04. установил wordpress. Но проблема что заходить на сайт прихолиться  набирать ip/wordpress. Как сделать чтобы набрав ip сразу был wordpress
<Nor8> Bansay: Что как? Красиво. )))
<Bansay> Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()
<Bansay> не сталкивался?
<victor0000> vamadir: дайте сайт погода
<alexzulu> vamadir, в настройках серванта смени  корень сайта.
<vamadir> alexzulu а как?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Нафига? Во-первых, из экономии ресурсов.
<alexzulu> ну в апаче в конфигах это был DocumentRoot как я помню. давно не возился.
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Во-вторых это удобнее зачастую.
<Nor8> Bansay: Нет, но я из репов обновленный ставил
<vamadir> спасибо нашел
<alexzulu> Ivan_The_Terribl, удобнее лишнее окно консоли держать открыто.:)
<Ivan_The_Terribl> screen отменили?
<alexzulu> или современнымм компам ресурсов на проигрыватель не хватает?
<[Raiden]> всем наверное попадались фильмы с черными полосками. Вариант на тему автокропинга при просмотре
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?h55g0t
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Вкладки тоже, похоже, тоже.
<djigit> Всем привет! Интересует ИДЕ на С с возможностью компиляции кода с windows api
<Ivan_The_Terribl> А нетбуки? А недорогие ноуты? Тот же ритмбокс жрёт как сволочь.
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Netveans?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> *Netbeans.
<alexzulu> у меня вот ееепк 701 и ничего вроде. не умирает.:)
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Не буду спорить :) .
<djigit> Netbean под linux не умеет компилить win api
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Да надо плагины поискать. Не может быть, чтобы не умел. Хотя...
<djigit> Чем можно вот это скомпилить под линуксом? http://waper.ru/file/1677064/download/d8cd95b52104dfe3067/Copy1.c.txt
<djigit> Netbeans матерится. Вроде ничего виндозного нет
<alexzulu> извращенец https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-TfawtpGaMP0/Ta4NNNTeKsI/AAAAAAAAAek/dzdH4t5sRsA/s512/%2525D0%2525A4%2525D0%2525BE%2525D1%252582%2525D0%2525BE0205.jpg
<victor0000> alexzulu: volkov commander ? ))
<djigit> victor0000: mc
<victor0000> djigit: да
<Spencer1> djigit: попробуй Anjuta
<Spencer1> djigit: на всякий http://www.anjuta.org/
<djigit> ща попробую
<djigit> качаю. gprs, блин
<Spencer1> жалко своим поделится не могу =)
<Spencer1> а то 50 Mbit/s для как то много, а ночью в общее 100 Mbit/s
<Spencer1> меня*
<victor0000> sudo apt-get install anjuta
<UNIm95> народ что за косяк: в моззилке бегает курсор+ нормально не работают клавиши home|end|pgup|pgdown
<Spencer1> сам бегает курсор?
<UNIm95>  Spencer1: нет курсор управляется клавишами стрелки и home|end|pgup|pgdown но как в текстовом редакторе
<UNIm95> Spencer1:  а не навигация по странице
<djigit> Anjuta использует gcc?
<Spencer1> "Интегрированная среда для разработки приложений на C/C++ и GNOME/Gtk+, обладает встроенным отладчиком и средствами управления кодом. Также имеется интеграция с glade и CVS."
<Spencer1> только такая инфа есть
<djigit> Я это понял. Есть какой-нить альтернативный компилятор? Не gcc
<Spencer1> не знаю, я на паскале пишу =)
<[Raiden]> от интел есть компилятор.
<Escsun> djigit, странные вы люди чем gcc не угодил?
<djigit> Он не компилит мой код. Это моя лаба. Завтра надо сдать. Я в другом городе. Ни виртуалки, ни винды
<Escsun> djigit, а должен ?))
<Escsun> djigit, что за язык то?
<djigit> На винде компилится. С
<djigit> придется сегодня чувствую курить маны и переписывать под линух. авось примут
<Spencer1> удачи тебе тогда
<Spencer1> какой командой можно compiz перезапустить?
<[Raiden]> compiz --replace
<Spencer1> во, спс
<[Raiden]> сча у многих вм или возможно у всех есть такой ключик...
<Ivan_The_Terribl> [Raiden], а ты сам moc используешь? Там проблемы с кодировкой, русские буквы не отображаются.
<[Raiden]> нет, не пользую.
<[Raiden]> думаю проблемы в мп3 тэгах, а не у мок
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Наверное, они виндовые все...
<[Raiden]> он прекрасн опонимает русский язык , если он в utf
<[Raiden]> автораспознавалкой консольыне плейеры мне не попадались
<Escsun> Ivan_The_Terribl, надо конвертировать теги в utf8
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Вот бы теги можно было iconv перекодировать... может, есть какая-нибудь софтина?
<[Raiden]> надо конвертить
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Руками я заипусь, их много...
<Escsun> Ivan_The_Terribl, easytag была вроде)
<[Raiden]> угу, или изитаг или
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install python-mutagen , потом  find / -iname "*.mp3" -print0 | xargs -0 mid3iconv -e CP1251 --remove-v1
<Escsun> [Raiden], какой то мутаген ))
<[Raiden]> !tag
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tag'
<[Raiden]> !tags
<ubuntuhelp> На Launchpad.net при публикации багов используются некоторые общие метки, значение которых Вы можете посмотреть на https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<Ivan_The_Terribl> А вот косольный плеер herrie всё показывает правильно.
<[Raiden]> !mp3
<ubuntuhelp> Для мультимедийных вопросов, на этой странице имеется полезная информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - См. также http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<ubuntuhelp> Но пожалуйста, используйте свободные форматы, если вы это можете: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<[Raiden]> нема подсказки
<[Raiden]> Ivan_The_Terribl: такой не видел
<[Raiden]> в любом случае это косяк.  тегах версии 2.х должен быть утф
<[Raiden]> по стандарту
<[Raiden]> но вин юзеры продолжают плодить ужас
<Ivan_The_Terribl> О да. Сколько бы здоровья люди сохранили, если бы всё было в UTF кодировке.
<dammit> всем привет)
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Ку.
<Ivan_The_Terribl> *консольный.
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Терпеть не могу опечатки :) .
<[Raiden]> в виндвосе многое утф впринципе. Имена файлов на нтфс например
<[Raiden]> этот 1251 видимо тянут для совместимости
<[Raiden]> правда утф там тоже свой - utf16
<dima2> Товарищи, как на гномовой панели переставлять местами значки апплетов, и чтоб измененный порядок не менялся потом?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Вроде средней кнопкой
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Или ты про трей?
<dima2> да, про трей
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Вот про трей не знаю :) .
<dima2> Обидно. Хочу поставить регулятор громкости в самый угол, чтоб быстро упереть туда мышь и крутануть колесо, так удобно
<dima2> в старом Минте 7 было в самом углу почему-то
<Spencer1> так поставь, в чем проблема?
<dima2> как в трее значки передвигать? я не знаю
<[Raiden]> возможно ты можешь это сделать. Фишка в том, что есть апплет для гномовской панели с микшером
<[Raiden]> а в убунте по умолчанию используется indicators
<dima2> попробовать добавить такой апплет?
<[Raiden]> это по сути 1 апплет, в который много значков страивается, в том числе индикатор микшера
<[Raiden]> ну да
<[Raiden]> в общем их по идее два
<Spencer1> dima2: http://i23.fastpic.ru/big/2011/0619/d9/b1d7de50ed304c444732aa0fc67b0cd9.png так?
<[Raiden]> который с меню куда плейеры встраиваются - это не то, индикатор от каноникал.
<Spencer1> dima2: в правый нижней угол смотри
<dima2> да, я вижу, только у меня тут Минт дебиан, на одной панели и значки открытых окон, и трей
<dima2> сейчас скрин покажу
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> это не к нам. Я описал как в убунте.
<[Raiden]> чт там у них я не видел
<Spencer1> во во
<dima2> Спасибо. Но скрин покажу, вдруг сообразите
<Spencer1> тем более канал специальный для убунту
<Spencer1> поможем чем сможем
<dima2> вот так: http://i23.fastpic.ru/big/2011/0619/b7/09ee77bc3620ea994ed58e5e43d9d2b7.png
<[Raiden]> 1 панель это плохо. На ней мало что умещается ) Особенно если панель задач как в виндовс до вин7 используется.
<Spencer1> значит проблема только в том что него одна панель а не две как в gnome
<Spencer1> у*
<[Raiden]> плейеры встраиваются в него?
<dima2> У меня монитор элт 15 :)  Поэтому лучше одна панель, а то и так ничего не убирается :)
<dima2> Да, в него
<[Raiden]> значит это не тот апплет который был в мин7
<[Raiden]> не сможешь подвинуть
<dima2> Ну ладно. Поставлю для громкости глобально Win+up, down. Спасибо
<dammit> хмэ. как через gconf-editor  можно добавить на панели гнома какой-либо апплет? все погрохал, поставил авн. и вот авн меня заколебал)
<[Raiden]> погугли как сбросить настроки й панели, там как раз будет про ветку в которой настройки панели
<dammit> о, спасибо %) очухались панельки
<dammit> просто не знал что именно надо делать
<Night> Всем привет
<Spencer1> Все когда-то бывает впервые =)
<dammit> хех)
<dammit> потянуло на свистоперделки ( каюс
<Night> me отдыхает
 * Escsun прочитал не правильно
 * Escsun прочитал что Night написал me подыхает
<Spencer1> =)
<Night> Почти правда
<Night> Товарищи как добавить в список разрешенных сайтов google в squid
<Night> Товарищи как добавить в список разрешенных сайтов google в squid
<dammit> кстати, а qutim  кто-нибудь использует?
<Night> Как много дружных ответов :)
<Night> Как много дружных ответов :)
<dammit> ога)
<Infra_HDC> я использую qtim лишь дл
<Infra_HDC> я MRIM
<[Raiden]> вы хотите услышать ответ неет?
<Infra_HDC> ибо в других IM нет mail.ru поддержки
<Infra_HDC> даже почту нельзя проверять никак без него
<[Raiden]> для пиджина плагин есть
<Infra_HDC> пришла новая или нет
<Infra_HDC> да?
<Night> Блин как в рекламе - а какой зубной пастой пользуешься
<sterswift> не скажете где в убунте 11.04 xorg.conf? в /etc/X11 его нету
<[Raiden]> там через какой-то mrim жабер транспорт. Я подробности незнаю
<[Raiden]> sterswift: нет - создай
<sterswift> Кф
<[Raiden]> если нвидия nvidia-xconfig , для ати aticonfig --initial  для остальных X -configure :1  - пример конфига будет в папке рута
<[Raiden]> вообще создавать не обязательно, но если создать, то будет использоваться
<Escsun> [Raiden], это бесполезно уже)
<[Raiden]> совсем нет
<sterswift> Raiden: спасибо. щас попробую
<Escsun> [Raiden], по крайне мере в арче xorg.conf не нужен)
<[Raiden]> он и в убунте не нужен, во многих случаях
<[Raiden]> но если есть -читается
<[Raiden]> raiden@tortuga ~ % cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> [    16.835] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Escsun> [Raiden], [550114.095] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<Escsun> [Raiden], и то верно)
<sterswift> Raiden: да, создался. теперь можно его скопировать в /etc/X11, да? а зачем он вообще нужен, кстати? )
<[Raiden]> ну да
<[Raiden]> если ты не знаешь зачем нуден, то зачем создаешь?
<[Raiden]> ж*
<Night> perl
<Escsun> [Raiden], все просто у меня там тачпад ...
<Escsun> [Raiden], и пару вещиц )
<[Raiden]> Escsun: я не тебе
<Escsun> [Raiden], а xorg.conf просто переименовал ..
<sterswift> Raiden: подумалось, что в нем могу прописать разрешение побольше. можно?
<[Raiden]> можно )
<sterswift> <[Raiden]> не скажете как?
<Escsun> [Raiden], вот мне только интересно как оно видео теперь берет ...
<[Raiden]> нет, дого писать. Смотри секции screen и секцию device , как именно - в гугл.
<sterswift> <[Raiden]> хорошо, спасибо
<[Raiden]> Escsun: фиг знает, автодетект. Только он не всегда подходит
<Escsun> [Raiden], [550114.127] (==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe
<Escsun> [550114.128] (II) intel(0): found backlight control interface /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0
<Escsun> [Raiden], а ведь там все верно )
<[Raiden]> с закрытыми дровами необходим xorg.conf , что бы указать как минимум имя драйвера
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере в данный момен ту нвидии так
<Escsun> надо будет протестировать
<Escsun> собрать дистр со всеми нужными дровами
<Escsun> как раз есть 3 разные графики
<Escsun> интересно как оно определит )
<Escsun> [Raiden], ясно оно просто подгружает модули ...
<sterswift> [Raiden] а не подскажете как правильно перезагружать Х?
<Escsun> [Raiden], причем все..
<XuMuK> sterswift, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Escsun> [Raiden], потом оно начало искать какая у меня видео карта и нашло мой интел
<XuMuK> как отче наш выучи)
<sterswift> <XuMuK> отлично, спасибо
<[Raiden]> логаут наверное просто.
<XuMuK> перезагружать Х
<Spencer1> sterswift: а чем ctrl+alt+backspace не нравится?
<XuMuK> при условии что ето гном
<sterswift> да мне все нравится, главное чтоб перезагрузило
<Escsun> [Raiden], ну, а дальше все понятно, оно отгрузило все не нужные модули и оставила тот что надо
<XuMuK> Spencer1, он отключен по умолчанию с 9.10, если не ошибаюсь
<[Raiden]> ctrl+alt+backspace можно включить в xorg.conf , без это alt+sysrq+K - но это не перезагрузка, это как резет или kill -9
<Spencer1> ну да, в настройках клавы есть
<[Raiden]> а перезагрузка - это релогин
<sterswift> <XuMuK> кстати, да, у меня ксубунту. ноут древний
<XuMuK> sterswift, sudo /etc/init.d/xdm restart
<Spencer1> мне одна женщина сказала что правильней называть ее зубунту
<[Raiden]> разница в том, что при ctrl+alt+backspace  идёт сброс иксов и всех дочерних процессов, это не есть нормальное завершение с сохранением текущей открытой инфы
<sterswift> <Spencer1> ok
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: что бы прочитался xorg.conf достаточно релогина
<Night> веб камера как мышь   tar -xjf OpenCV-2.0.0.tar.bz2  cd Open-CV-2.0.0             mkdir release; cd release    cmake -D CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=RELEASE \
<Night> -D CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/local \
<Night> -D BUILD_PYTHON_SUPPORT=ON . .
<Night> sudo make install
<Spencer1> Night: это как? рукой в нее махать?
<Escsun> [Raiden], сейчас мини тест сделаю)
<Spencer1> типа "а ну сдвинься зараза" =)
<sterswift> <XuMuK> кстати, странно, несмотря на то, что у меня зубунту, xdm не оказалось, gdm restart помогло
<Night> Да можно рукой любым предметом в зоне видимости камеры
<[Raiden]> Escsun  забавный, ковыряет свой арч и зачем-т омне об этом пишет
<Night> Это любовь :)
<[Raiden]> )
<Spencer1> с первого клика
<[Raiden]> Night: этож почти кинект )
<Spencer1> скорее пародия
<sterswift> а что по-вашему лучше - thunderbird или evolution?
<Spencer1> на вкус и цвет... а так thunderbird
<Night> Сегодня удалось сделать из cups сделать качалку
<sterswift> <Spencer1> спасибо
<Spencer1> правда он на английском но разобраться можно
<[koshka]> Escsun,  как тест прошел? )
<Night> Девушка
<Escsun> [koshka], никак)
<[koshka]> Escsun, :)
<[koshka]> Night, м?)
<Night> Мужик с большим... чувством юмора :)
<Night> Мужик с большим... чувством юмора :)
<Spencer1> а зачем по два раза писать? =)
<Escsun> Night, поменяй ты уже клиент
<Night> Заикаюсь :)
<Night> Пытался поменять одно и то же
<Spencer1> заикаться это "нннет" а у тебя что то другое =)
<Night> Лекарство от повторения срочно
<Night> Лекарство от повторения срочно
<Night> кто нибудь пробовал запустить фотошоп на нетбуке с убунту
<[Raiden]> двойной изврат )
<Night> Это мазохизм
<[Raiden]> имхо для фотошопа надо не слабый комп, если реальн ов нем работать, применять фильтры и т.д.
<[Raiden]> особенно если картинки большие по размеру
<Escsun> [Raiden], +1
<Escsun> [Raiden], даже на простых фильтрах, в гимпе довольно долгая обработка )
<[Raiden]> нетбук конечно компьютер, но универсальным его сложно назвать.
<[Raiden]> его задача долго работать от батарейки, на более простых задачах
<[Raiden]> ещё можно юзать как консоль для ссш
<[Raiden]> )
<Night> Вообще то у меня получилось работает чуть медленнее
<[Raiden]> ну спору нет, какой-нить кроппинг , ресайз или там баланс белого  работать будут достаточно быстро
<[Raiden]> но зачем для этого фотошоп, ещё и через вайн
<Escsun> угу
<Escsun> гимпа вполне хватает
<[Raiden]> 700баксовая программа что бы ресайзить картинки
<[Raiden]> )
<Night> Нет мне гимпа не хватает мне
<Spencer1> если купить ее что бы ресайзить картинки, вот тогда смешно было бы
<Night> Я фотоартом занимаюсь фотошоп плюс пэйнтер х мне необходимы
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> и  чего, хватает нетбука?
<victor0000> и плюс анимация
<Night> А покупать проги это зло берем ole и buenos
<Night> Хватает но иногда тормозит
<Cat1> weechat поставил. Как настоящий =)
<Offoffoff1> Night: Фу... пирад.
<Night> Не пират а свобода выбора все лучшее народу и бесплатно
<Offoffoff1> Night: тогда забудь фотожоп
<Offoffoff1> Night: твой выбор - GIMP
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> о чём срачик?
<[Raiden]> давайте не будем о зле\добре пиратства. Это на долго )
<Night> Нет фотошоп гениальная прога
<Offoffoff1> Night: тогда плати бабло
<Offoffoff1> Night: и не ной
<vdrandom> [Raiden], а ты спешишь куда-то?
<Offoffoff1> Night: нищеброд?
<[Raiden]> Многие специалисты в экс ссср выросли потому, что был доступ к программам.
<[Raiden]> что без пиратов было бы совсем по другому
<Night> Я тебе сто рублей не дам я от природы жмот
<Offoffoff1> [Raiden]: дык.. надо менять тогда законодательство обратно...  И будет все опять славно.
<[Raiden]> в смысле?
<Offoffoff1> Night: Будешь сидеть в тюрьме
<vdrandom> гайки затягивают што ле?
<[Raiden]> Пиратсво и раньше по идее наказывалось )
<Offoffoff1> Night: сейчас за изнасилование меньше дают чем за контрафакт
<Night> Россия это итак тюрьма где бзднул там умер
<Offoffoff1> [Raiden]: там было немного все проще... Если иностранный продукт.
<vdrandom> да. контрафакт не улучшает демографическую ситуацию...
<Spencer1> пиратство это ты когда скачиваешь и то что скачал продаешь
<vdrandom> вот если бы от пиратского софта рожали...
<Offoffoff1> Night: в свободном сообществе - воры не нужны
<Night> Он еще и насильник пиши чистосердечное срок меньше
<Night> Он еще и насильник пиши чистосердечное срок меньше
<[Raiden]> Offoffoff1: представь себе мобилку, без контактов. Т.е. ты покупаешь мобильник, а потом программу что бы хранить в ней телефоны. Может быть рынок программ вообще бред? :)
<vdrandom> а зачем дважды?
<vdrandom> а зачем дважды?
<Offoffoff1> Night: ты раб своей привычки.
<[Raiden]> Offoffoff1: А пиратство как бы сглаживает это
<Offoffoff1> [Raiden]: пусть будут свободные программы.
<Night> Я из дворян
<Night> Я из дворян
<Offoffoff1> [Raiden]: будет конкуренция.
<Offoffoff1> Night: ыыыы... незаметно.
<[Raiden]> или нет, пока программы стоят сильно дороже носителя - пираты будут. Законодательства и законы ничего с этим не сделают. Может только немного ограничат ширину так сказать потока.
<Night> И вообще долой буржуйское общество купи продай
<Night> И вообще долой буржуйское общество купи продай
<Offoffoff1> Night: узри свободные программы в полной мере. Уважай труд.
<Offoffoff1> Night: Будь благородным. А иначе ты раб.
<vdrandom> а што — хорошая мысль. :)
<vdrandom> Night, ты кем, например, работаешь?
<Offoffoff1> Night: даже если ты будешь дважды говорить, тебе не поможет избавится от рабства.
<Night> Да прибудет с тобой сила
<Offoffoff1> Night: Рабство - оно в голове.
<Offoffoff1> Night: не важно какого ты сословия и достатка.
<Offoffoff1> Night: в каком формате ты слушаешь музыку?
<[Raiden]> Законы кстати защищают только продавца. Выше сказали уважай труд, но кто уважает труд покупателя? :) Почему нету законов ограничивающих прибыль?
<Night> Я из дворян немецко польских
<Offoffoff1> [Raiden]: есть.. НДС
<[Raiden]> )
<Offoffoff1> Night: в душе ты раб своей похоти.
<vdrandom> ов щи
<[Raiden]> ндс платит  покупатель. цену + ндс
<Night> Я слушаю музыку просто слушаю без формата :)
<Night> Я слушаю музыку просто слушаю без формата :)
<vdrandom> у него крепостные же
<Offoffoff1> Night: какую музыку слушаешь?
<vdrandom> как у любого дворянина
<vdrandom> и музыканты, видимо, тоже есть
<Offoffoff1> vdrandom: ага... и замок с поэтессами и преферансом.
<Night> И гарем есть
<Offoffoff1> vdrandom: знаем таких "дворян"...
<victor0000> кассета))
<vdrandom> Night, а чего твои крепостные, кстати, не написали тебе своего фотошопа? бесплатного?
<vdrandom> а то не дворянское это дело - кряками унижаться
<Night> Я их казнил
<Offoffoff1> Night: Освободись, убей в себе раба!
<vdrandom> Night, за што?
<Night> Off из какой ты секты
<vdrandom> он линуксоид
<vdrandom> разве не очевидно?
<Spencer1> скорее оффтопер
<Night> За что поймал за то и убил
<victor0000> Night давно не было компьютер, было раб.))
<vdrandom> небось просто так загубил неповинных. изувер.
<Offoffoff1> Night: www.ubuntology.ru
<Night> Будете возмущаться четвертую
<[Raiden]> фактически ндс не налог продажи, а налог с покупки
<Offoffoff1> Night: познай Ubuntu прежде чем тебя убъет фотожоп.
<vdrandom> фотошоп его не убьёт. он сам фотошоп казнит, как своих крепостных.
<victor0000> Night: будущее фантастика
<vdrandom> в советской России...
<Night> Off фотошоп познан с бумажкой от adobe
<victor0000> Night: Египет забыл, тоже ссср забыл))
<Offoffoff1> Night: ты не понял ничего. Слаб твой дух.
<Night> Теперь дружно копируем нашу беседу и идем на прием к психологу
<vdrandom> к психиатру.
<vdrandom> иди :)
<Offoffoff1> Night: Иди же быстрей. А еще в отдел "К"
<Offoffoff1> Night: покажи свой ноут им и попроси прощения.
<Night> Off твой дух я даже здесь чую
<[Raiden]> )
<Night> Если я покажу им свои ноут это они будут просить прощения
<vdrandom> может, это они твои крепостные? О_о
<Night> Они крепостные моих крепостных
<vdrandom> так ты своих казнил же
<Night> Некоторые выжили
<Night> Некоторые выжили
<vdrandom> точно изувер
<vdrandom> точно изувер
<Night> Второй раз грех казнить
<Alagos> Пропатчить КДЕ под freeBSD - это сексуально или романтично?
<Night> Это анал
<vdrandom> Alagos, это пошло и не смешно.
<Night> Все так молчат как будто об Анне Семенович думают
<vdrandom> Night, а кто это? твоя крепостная?
<Night> Нет свободная женщина
<Night> Нет свободная женщина
<vdrandom> иди клиент нормальный возьми
<vdrandom> задолбал дважды постить ._.
<Night> Даю клятву завтра новый поставлю а этот самопись удалю
<Night> Даю клятву завтра новый поставлю а этот самопись удалю
<vdrandom> ставь сегодня ._.
<Night> я в экстремальных условиях нет возможности
<vdrandom> запятые ставить тоже нет возможности?
<Night> 9 Классов образования чего ты от меня хочешь
<Night> 9 Классов образования чего ты от меня хочешь
<vdrandom> великих свершений, конечно же
<[Raiden]> запятые проходят чуть раньше чем в 9 :)
<vdrandom> зачем расстраиваешь благородного?
<vdrandom> он же ведь теперь ночами спать не сможет
<Night> Свершения будут великие после огурца и молока.
<vdrandom> а знаете, мне нравится ход его мыслей
<Night> Все нормально я просто перескочил с 3 в 9
<vdrandom> а по дороге упоролся веществами. Всё ок, мы уже поняли :)
<Night> Скорее это уход моих мыслей
<copyerfiled> всем привет. как перевести сетевую карту в режим мониторинга?
<Night> И вообще старею. раньше в любом состоянии мог встать и прыгнуть. сейчас только лечь и пукнуть
<Night> Сетевая карта рахат ибн лукум режим булеге становись
<Night> Сетевая карта рахат ибн лукум режим булеге становись
<Offoffoff1> copyerfiled: man ethtool
<Night> кто может ответить чем параметр -X откажут от -Y в ssh
<Night> Отличается
<inkvizitor68sl> Night: Trusted X11 forwardings are not
<inkvizitor68sl>              subjected to the X11 SECURITY extension controls.
<Night> Thanks my dear friends inkvisitor. respect for you
<inkvizitor68sl> Night: ну погуглить ломает чтоли, что за расширения для иксов?
<Night> Читал я. может кто нибудь что то новое подскажет нестандартное
<inkvizitor68sl> а что тут нестандартного скажешь про опцию, которую давно выпилили за ненадобностью из иксов?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну то есть ssh то её умеет... а вот иксы уже нет +)
<Night> То есть бесполезная?
<vdrandom> а вот кто со мной в ut2004?
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, привет не спящий )
<Sergey_IT> привет, сейчас спать пойду
<desperate>  /msg nickserv register ikazakre desperate.nix@gmail.com
<jham> oO
<vdrandom> лол
<baronos> Привет всем, у меня такой вопрос, как поменять местоположение уведомление от плеера о новой песни, например вниз рабочего стола. стоит Ubuntu 10.10
<vdrandom> baronos, ты имеешь в виду аплет уведомлений?
<vdrandom> если да, то в исходных кодах :)
<baronos> Наверно, потому что я не могу сообразить как он называется, так бы форумы листал)
<[Raiden]> наверное про osd уведомления
<[Raiden]> вроде их патчить надо было что бы перенести в другое место
<[Raiden]> хинт: выключи это в плейере и всё. Если не знаеш ькто поет - открой плейер.
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> Я хотел поменять координаты чтоб красивость придать моему столу))
<vdrandom> это гном, детка
<vdrandom> хочешь что-то настроить - патчи исходники :)
<moze> О чем речь?
<[Raiden]> могло что-то изменится, я давно интересовался...
<baronos> Поставил из центра приложение "Всплывающие уведомления" но он гад такой не хочет в низ её пихать хотя в настройка это присутствует)
<moze> Ты как в винампе чтоли хочешь?
<moze> baronos,  а у тебя что за рабочий стол? Тоже попробую поставить, скучно.
<vdrandom> moze, поставь e16
<vdrandom> и познавай дзен его настройки
<moze> vdrandom,  это что?
<vdrandom> !e17
<ubuntuhelp> nlightenment — это оконный менеджер с открытым исходным кодом для X Window System. Название переводится как «просветление» и часто сокращается до одной буквы E.
<vdrandom> опы, исправьте, что ли :)
<moze> ubuntuhelp, боюсь такой поток света от просветления не осилю. )
<baronos> moze, простой гном 2.3 ничего особенного) коньки не могу придумать какие в пихнуть)
<[Raiden]> сунь инфу о песне туда
<[Raiden]> вместо осд
<[Raiden]> или сотри уже этот линукс и займись чем-нить более бесполезным ) дюка там пройди например
<[Raiden]> так, почти шутка.
<baronos> надоели мне игры) в винду раза 2 в неделю залезаю чтоб в колду поиграть с друзьями) а остальное время в лине)
<vdrandom> а что, годнота?
<vdrandom> днф этот ваш
<vdrandom> а то из-за сиране GFWL даже пробовать не хочется
<inkvizitor68sl>  в урт бы лучше игралиб
<vdrandom> во што?
<vdrandom> а, ут? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> urban terror
<vdrandom> лол
<n3b> есть кто бодрый еще?
<n3b> нужна помощь в колдовстве над LiveCD
<moze> Могу морально поддержать.
<vdrandom> в каком таком колдовстве?
<n3b> есть флешка в 16 гиг, на ней лежит дистро. при загрузке с нее система постоянно ругается на нехватку места, хотя на флеше еще 13 гигов есть
<vdrandom> а каким образом записываешь образ на флешу?
<n3b> системной утилитой создания LiveCD
<vdrandom> а если unetbootin попробовать или тупо на флешу образ зафигачить с помощью dd?
<n3b> можно подробнее? ситуация довольно кривая - есть комп с Win и флешка с убунтой. Нужно поработать под убунтой без установки оной на пк
<moze> А LiveCD не оперативную память использует как виртуальды диск? (офтоп вопрос для общего развития)
<vdrandom> я думаю, на машине её достаточно
<n3b> htop показывает, что в оперативке забито только 400 метров
<vdrandom> убунте для нормального функционирования 512 хватает
<n3b> тут 4 гига есть
<vdrandom> с виндой сложнее
<vdrandom> я уже и не помню, когда в винде загрузочный образ на флешу запихивал :)
<n3b> а каким образом вообще liveCD создает раздел рабочий?
<n3b> просто если просто флешку браузить - корневого раздела не видно )
<vdrandom> при идеальном раскладе оно вообще просто записывается в корень флеши
<moze> Тоже любопытно, я думал из оперативки выделяется место какоето..
<vdrandom> но всё зависит от утилиты
<n3b> но между тем система почему-то ограничивает корневую точку монтирования 2-мя гигами
<n3b> утилита записи liveCD отформатировала флешку в fat32, дисковая утилита тоже говорит, что весь раздел в fat32. где же эти 2 гига?
<vdrandom> а в корне флеши пусто?
<n3b> ну там то, что и под виндой видно
<vdrandom> листинг на пейстбин выложи
<n3b> http://pastebin.com/TnCsdZuw
<n3b> home я создавал
<moze> Я на юсб жесткий диск LiveCD вынес, работает норм не жалуется. (это стандартной убунтовской утилитой)
<n3b> у меня стандартной утилитой убунта не могла его отформатить - ругалась постоянно
<n3b> поэтому флешку сделал
<moze> точнее обычный исо диск с дистрибутивом, наверное всетаки разные вещи..
<moze> Во флешках помоему фат32 используется если не ошибаюсь, зачем форматировать надо было?
<vdrandom> на флешках любую фс поднять можно
<n3b> нтфс была
<vdrandom> другое дело, что в журналируемых смысла нет
<vdrandom> ох лол
<vdrandom> зачем?
<n3b> без понятия
<vdrandom> :)
<n3b> "мопед не мой" (с)
<vdrandom> журналируемые фс на флеше - это смешно :)
<n3b> файлы больше 4гб не пишутся на фат32
<vdrandom> а, ну да
<vdrandom> ext2 filesystems have a maximum file size of 2TB
<vdrandom> дос такой дос с его фатом
<vdrandom> :)
<n3b> я сомневаюсь, что у человека была возможность под виндой в ext форматировать ))
<vdrandom> ну почему же
<vdrandom> есть тулзы для работы с дисками, они позволяют
<vdrandom> и драйвера для винды :)
<n3b> ладно, это не суть )) мне бы раздел увеличить )
<vdrandom> ну да, у виндузятников выбора нет: либо файлы <4GB, либо гробить флешу :)
<baronos_> Ребята, где могут лежать файлы "indicator applet" в убунте?)
<vdrandom> возьми какой-нибудь манагер разделов и раскукож обратно флешу
<vdrandom> baronos_, зачем они тебе?
<n3b> черт, я нашел его! ))
<baronos_> полазить по ним может там будет где нить координаты появления уведомления))
<vdrandom> нет
<vdrandom> индикатор апплет настраивается в исходных кодах
<vdrandom> гном же ну
<n3b> это этот пузырь всплывающий?
<vdrandom> да
<vdrandom> а, не
<n3b> на убунтизме видел как кастомизировать его можно
<n3b> ubuntism.ru
<vdrandom> это называется notification applet или как-то так
<n3b> вот короче нашел насчет места http://www.pendrivelinux.com/how-to-create-a-larger-casper-rw-loop-file/
<vdrandom> The default version of Notify-OSD still doesn't support any kind of configuration.
<vdrandom> лоооооооооол
<vdrandom> я рыдаю с этого гномохига
<vdrandom> ДО СИХ ПОР
<vdrandom> идиоты
<go8765_P> ну есть её пропатченная версия
<vdrandom> baronos_, http://ubuntu4beginners.blogspot.com/2011/06/tweaking-notify-osd.html
<vdrandom> нагуглил за тебя
<vdrandom> всё равно идиоты
<go8765_P> :)
<moze> По поводу флешки я так понял загрузчик должен понимать фс системы которую нужно грузить, и везде стандартом фат 32. Или я что то путаю?
<moze> хотя..
<baronos_> vdrandom, спасибо))
<n3b> так, я не пойму, а утилита создания LiveCD разве не должна видеть CD? ))
<moze> n3b, а что за утилту ты используешь?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-11
<SVDraiv> Люди добрые. Посоветуйте пожалуйста куда можно обратиться за помощью в настройки репозитариев
<baronos> вопрос не полный, и не понятный. либо ты хочешь свой репозиторий создать и настроить
<baronos> либо что то с дефллтными репами
<SVDraiv> Прошу прошения, пришлось отходить. При выполнения команды add-apt-repository (любого) машина думает минут 5 и выдает:  Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/add-apt-repository", line 88, in <module>
<SVDraiv> ps: в ubuntu нуб нубом, вчера только поставил
<baronos> SVDraiv: proxy не используешь случаем? было вроде у меня так из-за проблем интернета.
<SVDraiv> Прокси нет.
<baronos> вообщем в гугле есть решение, мне сейчас с телефона не удобно
<SVDraiv> хм, вроде ненашел. Пойду тогда погуглю. Не мог бы ты примерный запрос свой гуглу, написать?
<baronos> SVDraiv: traceback add-apt-repository
<SVDraiv> Благодарю =)
<SVDraiv> вроде нашел решение, но что делать непойму =(
<SVDraiv> ìÀÄÉ. ðÏÓÏ×ÅÔÕÊÔÅ ÐÏÖÁÌÕÊÓÔÁ ËÌÉÅÎÔ icq ÐÏÄ ubuntu 11.10 =)
<ubuntuhelp> SVDraiv! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SVDraiv> о_О utf-8 ?
<SVDraiv> люди есть способ установить ttf-mscorefounts-installer достала ждать пока он ломиться в несушествующие адреса?
<gim_> !q | SVDraiv
<ubuntuhelp> SVDraiv: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<SVDraiv> Здравствуйте еще раз. На борту ubuntu 11.10, при инсталяции ubuntu-restricted-extras тянит за собой ttf-mscorefonts-installer(как понял доп шрифты) который в свою очередь начинает коннектиться к кучи адресов (всё без результата) час коннектился, я отключил в ручную...
<SVDraiv> с кодеками разобрался, кильнул в ручную ttf-mscorefonts-installer ибо его установка заблокировала dpkg. Проблема в точ что часть приложенгий при установки тянуть ttf-mscorefonts-installer, и опять бесконечный цикл конекта к адреса на которых нет ответа.
<SVDraiv> вот и вопрос: есть способ проинсталить этот ttf-mscorefonts-installer?
<gim_> Сторонние репозитории не ставил случаем?
<SVDraiv> нет, всё по дефолту. Только обновил ubuntu и локализацию скачал.
<gim_> Он после установки коннектится или пытается установиться коннектясь куда-то?
<baronos> скорее всего он их не скачает, вроде мс там че то сделала от скачивания или что то типа того.  наверно лучше в ручную кодеки ставить
<gim_> У меня эти extras установлены, но эти шрифты не тянулись кстати
<SVDraiv> этот инсталер пытается вытянуть из инета файлы для установки (по кучи адресам), но у него ничего не выходит. Проблема в том что и другие проги при установки пытаются вытянуть этот пакет ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<baronos> там нужно то три пакета которые притянут немного
<gim_> SVDraiv: Какие проги к примеру?
<SVDraiv> кодеки я поставил рука. Сейчас запустил установку Micropolis (игрушка) вот она потянула.
<baronos> гстример0,10-плагин-угле, гстример0,10-плагин-бэд, гстример0,10-плагин- забыл поледний
<SVDraiv> до этого установшик Wine из центра прилажений потянул его.
<gim_> Установил микрополис для проверки, не потянуло за собой "ttf-mscorefonts-installer", странно
<SVDraiv> может часть из этого пакета у вас проинсталина? вот и не тянит он ненужный пакет
<gim_> SVDraiv: Попробуй напиши в консоле: sudo apt-get update потом sudo apt-get remove ttf-mscorefonts-installer и sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<SVDraiv> пробывал: та же история, бесконечные обращения к серверам
<gim_> Хм, могу посоветовать ещё попробовать установить через aptitude вместо apt-get
<SVDraiv> попробую сейчас
<andrex> смысла нет
<SVDraiv> =( попытка не пытка
<andrex> либо у него downloads.sourceforge.net заблочен провом или гдето в системе или его там заблочили либо несудьба
<gim_> Я загуглил немного, там один решил проблему установкой этих шрифтов через aptitude
<andrex> апт и аптитуде ставят тольковирт пакет шрифтов, всё остальное делается в самом пакете какимто скриптом
<andrex> такшто не верю
<gim_> SVDraiv: Ну как успехи?
<SVDraiv> с пакетом ttf-mscorefonts та же беда. Посмотрел что у него за шрифты и вытянул их с альтернативного источника. Больше не пытается проинстиалить =)
<andrex> ща будет поэма из кракозябр
<Scrimmer> ребят
<Scrimmer> пользуется кто пиджином под юнайти?
<gim_> !ask | Scrimmer
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<andrex> я даже емпати не юзаю, а пиджин темболее
<Scrimmer> Почему когда я в первый раз запускаю пиджин под Юнайти, у меня не показывает список контактов? Стоит мне его перезапустить, и все норм
<Scrimmer> ну это ты :)
<Scrimmer> а мне аська нужна :)
<andrex> ну дык, аска и там есть
<SVDraiv> я до этих проблем еще не добрался =) Сутки всего как ubuntu поставил
<gim_> Scrimmer: Да, бывала такая проблема время от времени там, но с чем связанно так и не понял
<Scrimmer> хм, ну вот щас оно само появилось
<Scrimmer> как - не знаю о_0
 * andrex поражается, тому как как просто люди меняют шило на мыло
<Scrimmer> andrex, пиджин поудобнее для меня
<alexzulu> andrex, что юзаешь вместо, если не секрет?
<gim_> Да и пиджин более гибок и есть не малое количество разных модулей для него
<Scrimmer> и звуковые эффекты :)
<SVDraiv> подскажите пожалуйста где менеджер автозапуска в Unity обитает
<SVDraiv> вопрос снят =) отыскал
<Scrimmer> Самый правый значек сверху, Запуск приложений
<Scrimmer> хех
<umren> SVDraiv а нафига те вайн сразу?
<umren> если "сутки как поставил"
<andrex> alexzulu: ничего
<SVDraiv> синий зуб отрубить, достал он на автомате запускаться
<umren> через вайн? :D
<andrex> alexzulu: аська мне ненужна, а ирц у меня вичат стоит
<SVDraiv> а чу такое "вайн" о_О?
<baronos> да и в вичат можно асю запихать))
<andrex> ага а жабер тоже
<baronos> !wine | SVDraiv
<ubuntuhelp> SVDraiv: Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<SVDraiv> всем спасибо, но гугл оказался быстрее =) да кепасс запускал из под него
<baronos> andrex: вичату еще видео со звуком не хватает, тогда полноценный клиент будет))
<andrex> baronos: скрипт наколякать можно
<baronos> хмм, ну если к телепати протоколам подрубать егр, тогда гуд будет))
<baronos> о*
<Scrimmer> Ребят, а как сделать так, что бы у меня в отдельном x-сервере. где запущена игрушка под вайном, работал еще и скайп?)
<andrex> запустить дудаже, наверно
<andrex> т
<Scrimmer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035193/ вот этим скриптом запускаю игрульку
<Scrimmer> таким же способом можно и скайп запульнуть туды?
<[koshka]> Опапа :)
<[koshka]> Куда вы Ская дели?
<Onkeltem> У меня тут в офисе сидит девушка, которая принесла ноут со сдохшим винтом. Я спросил, а что с ним делали, она сказала, что вчера со злости ударила кулаком по... ну в общем то место, справа, под клавойъ
<Onkeltem> Она спросила - а почему комп сдох? Я сказал, что просто старый. Поверила.
<Onkeltem> Дура тупая... простите.
<Onkeltem> Там убунточка стояла, которую я ей настраивал
<[koshka]> Бывает
<Onkeltem> :(
<[koshka]> Ты бы ей в печень
<Onkeltem> Оч хочется
<[koshka]> Я бы ей въехала :-D
<umren> Onkeltem а зачем ты ей наврал? ;D
<umren> да и зачем ее называешь дурой :D
<SVDraiv> +1 =)
<umren> неэтично
<[koshka]> Ноутом по голове ей
<[koshka]> :D
<umren> в детстве ремнем лупили? откуда столько агрессии)
<[koshka]> Меня? Ни разу :D
<umren> значит зря)
<SVDraiv> зачем ноутом то, у него всего то жесткий умир, рненадо доламывать вещь =)
<umren> выросла садистка)
<[koshka]> А зачем так грубо с ноутом? :(
<Onkeltem> umren: я не врал, я решил пошутить, но шутка была принята так.
<[koshka]> Ну я не садистка :(
<Onkeltem> umren: люди не любят себя винить :)
<umren> особенно если ты им в этом помогаешь
<Onkeltem> больше всего жаль времени потраченного на настройку. Но теперь всё. Пусть покаупает новый винт/ноут, ставит туда винду и развлекается.
<Onkeltem> Как и было год назад, когда она очумев от постоянных вирусняков и тормозов попросила меня "сделать что-нибудь"
<Onkeltem> Я поставил убунту. Почти год не было никаких проблем у чевлоека
<umren> так она у тебя в халявщиках ходит?
<Onkeltem> umren: увы. Подруга подруги
<umren> научись правильно отшивать)
<Onkeltem> umren: ой, и не говори. Знаю, что мне нужно научиться говорить нет.
<umren> "тормозит? купи новый"
<umren> "ниче не сделаешь модель старая"
<Onkeltem> :D
<umren> :D
<umren> ну или там типа "купи макбук они не тормозят"
<[koshka]> И ещк
<umren> покажи ей цены в маркете она успокоится и уйдет
<[koshka]> "Купи мозги"
<umren> либо еще эпично - взять - ниче не сделать и отдать с формулировкой "пытался, но не получается"
<umren> "времени уже нет"
<[koshka]> А еще говорят я садистка
<[koshka]> :/
<umren> да ну, это халявщики которых нельзя "послать"
<umren> типа там друг друга начальник и прочие
<umren> у мя был энтузиазм раньше, всем все делать, потом как то поутих
<umren> повзраслел наверное)
<[koshka]> )))
<umren> правильно номер 1) никогда никому не переставляй винду)
<umren> правило
<umren> там стока г за несколько лет накопится, что тебя потом замучают "доустановкой")
<SVDraiv> ubuntu 11.10 можно как либо добавить программы в Быстрый доступ (где интернет, фотографии, эл почта, музыка)?
<umren> а зачем ты старую убунту поставил?
<Scrimmer> а я вот главного вопроса не понял
<[koshka]> У меня еще старее
<umren> [koshka] он только установил
<umren> и почему то не 12.04 а 11.10
<[koshka]> 9,04 <3
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> а ты чего не обновляешься ?
<SVDraiv> меню которое выскакивает после нажатия на кнопку "Главное меню" в левом верхнем углу
<[koshka]> Там они сами добавлчются
<[koshka]> При установке
<[koshka]> Не?
<Scrimmer> ааа
<[koshka]> Да у меня 10,04 вроде стоит
<SVDraiv> там есть как раз быстрый доступ (первая вкладка "Домик") вот именно туда
<Scrimmer> в 11.10 юнити то старая
<baronos> SVDraiv: переташи нужнвй значок на лаунчер
<[koshka]> Опачки
<Scrimmer> ?
 * baronos погладил [koshka] 
<[koshka]> Лешкаааа
<[koshka]> Мрк :)
<baronos> !pm > SVDraiv
<ubuntuhelp> SVDraiv, please see my private message
<SVDraiv> да что то у меня установка 12.04 тупила, тупо ви сла на распаковки 43 архива и всё =(
<[koshka]> Позже зайду
<baronos> SVDraiv: там же есть панелб слева, на нее поставь нужные приложения и все
<baronos> ь*
<baronos> а в даш меню там показывают часто ичпользуемые приложения.
<baronos> с*
<SVDraiv> я не про ту панельку. Я про вкладку быстрый доступ Главного меню. На тебуки экранчик маловат, и на панели слева если много помещать то полная неразбериха будит
<SVDraiv> *нетбуки
<SVDraiv> ps: подскажите команду личного (не приватного сообщения) в чате
<baronos> я вот хз, может для 12,04 линзу сделали
<SVDraiv> ну тоды по старинки =) буду ярлыки рабочего стола юзать =)
<baronos> SVDraiv: пиши baro жми таб
<baronos> и так для любого ника
<Scrimmer> SVDraiv, можешь поставить дополнительную панельку, называется Cairo-Dock
<Scrimmer> очень удобная, я тебе скажу
<SVDraiv> baronos: спасибо =)
<SVDraiv> Scrimmer: Сейчас поглядим =)
<Scrimmer> baronox, какой у тебя клиент irc?
<baronos> Scrimmer: weechat на пк, andchat на андройде
<baronos> ну еще эмпати юзаю для некоторых каналов))
<SVDraiv> Scrimmer: Благодарю. То что надо =)
<Scrimmer> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Понг понг понг...
<Scrimmer> а как в вичате пролистать список юзеров онлайн?)
<baronos> F12 F11
<Scrimmer> у меня F11 - фулл скрин
<baronos> только надо в терминале хоткей f11 откл.
<Scrimmer> непривычно то как
<Scrimmer> и ники справа не разукрашены...
<baronos> Scrimmer: зачем?
<Scrimmer> да привык уже в пиджине
<SVDraiv> подскажите пожалуйста. Делаю кнопку запуска, нужна команда запуска. нагугли: а если это программа для Ubuntu Linux, то чтобы узнать команду запуска заходим в DASH и в строку поиска вводим... Что такое dash и с чем его курить?
<baronos> SVDraiv: винкей жми и пиши
<SVDraiv> baronos: Благодарю =) Что бы я без тебя делал
<baronos> гуглил бы
<SVDraiv> baronos: Так я нагуглил а что делать не понимаю =)
<baronos> для какой программы кнопку то делаешь?
<SVDraiv> baronos: keepass2. что то её в майн меню нет о_О
<baronos> она не через wine случайно?
<SVDraiv> baronos: не, все норм. Версию через вине я кикнул, скачал нормальную под убунту. Нашел прогу, я чет вместо стандартных в системных искал
<Sergey_IT> ку
<andrex> re
<shenmue> пыщ
<SVDraiv> Приветсвую
<Scrimmer> ку
<baronos> тыщ
<[koshka]> ^_^
<Sergey_IT> ;)
<shenmue> кошака бывает кошакой только от жизни кошачей
<Sergey_IT> Мне б такую жизнь
<shenmue> какать кушать и махать хвостиком?
<[koshka]> А спать???
<[koshka]> Скай <3
<Sergey_IT> не, вся жизнь впепеди
<[koshka]> Впепеди?)))
<Sergey_IT> *р
<[koshka]> :D
<shenmue> впеперди наверное
<Sergey_IT> с телефона (
<baronos> Sergey_IT: голосовой ввод попробу))
<Sergey_IT> не
<[koshka]> Я тоже с телефона
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr, :(
<skai-falkorr> а?что?
<skai-falkorr> кто здесь?
<shenmue> я
<[koshka]> я
<skai-falkorr> бррр
<shenmue> нет я
<skai-falkorr> у меня в глазах двоится
<Sergey_IT> Я
<[koshka]> Нет, ?
<[koshka]> Я!!!!
<skai-falkorr> дети, дети, не ссорьтесь. папы хватит на всех
 * baronos здесь нет
<[koshka]> Ого
<[koshka]> Папа в этом уверен? :D
<[koshka]> baronos, :-P
<shenmue>  skai-falkor папа дай пять тыщ тыщ тыщ
<[koshka]> И мне 40 тыщ
<[koshka]> Папа, дай денег
<Sergey_IT> щас даст и еще добавит
<[koshka]> :D
<[koshka]> Папа сразу отморозился))())
<skai-falkorr> вы как будто никогда с папой не жили
<skai-falkorr> какие деньги, кто вам сказал, что дадут?:)
<SVDraiv> эх
<SVDraiv> 307 метров уже второй час тяну, ну что за скорость =(
<SVDraiv> о, вам пожаловался и скорость до 120 скакнула =)
<Sergey_IT> а куда спешить?
<Scrimmer>  SVDraiv,а платишь за какую скорость ?
<SVDraiv> Scrimmer: я вообще не плачу =) 5мб должно быть, только что тестил. 4.87 выдает. Видимо репозитив загрузили =)
<umren> не платишь, так еще возникаешь что медленно? вот это по русски!)
<Scrimmer> угу
<SVDraiv> посоветуйте пожалуйста закатчик нормальный? (на борту Ubuntu 11.10, Firefox)
<Scrimmer> воровать вайфай, качая торренты, и придти соседу сверху нажаловаться, мол, выруби торренты, а то у меня скорость маленькая
<Scrimmer> закатчик ?
<SVDraiv> =)))#
<umren> губозакатчик
<SVDraiv> Scrimmer: четнить типо Download Master только под ubuntu
<baronos> gwget
<umren> ты слишком долго на венде сидел)
<umren> зачем слез?
<baronos> uget
<Scrimmer> fatrat
<umren> wget самый норм
<baronos> gwget мертв лучший aria2
<umren> а в кде наверное встроенный есть?
<umren> где райден)
<Sergey_IT> zakatchik
<baronos> kget там вррде
<baronos> о*
<SVDraiv> umren: надоела винда эта =)
<Scrimmer> через wget тянет с ютуба по 2 мбайта)
<Scrimmer> через fatrat - 500 хД
<umren> ну я сомневаюсь, что что то тянет быстрее чем вгет)
<SVDraiv> всем пасибо, пойду качать =)
<Scrimmer> что качать то ?
<SVDraiv> а нет не пойду, там еще 40 метров тянуться...
<SVDraiv> Scrimmer: все перечисленное. Сейчас залью на виртуалку, погляжу чу лучше
<SVDraiv> а на винде я сидел наверное лет 14. начинал еще на старом добром 95 окне
<Sergey_IT> всего то
<Scrimmer> я с 98 начал :)
<baronos> это к тематике канала не относится
<Scrimmer> поэтому эта тема и не продолжается ;)
<shenmue> baronos, пинг
<Scrimmer> Хрипит у кого в вайне звук?
<baronos> shenmue: pong
<Scrimmer> а стоп, у меня звук хрипит даже в virtual box o_0
<shenmue> baronos у тебя звук пишет ?
<baronos> shenmue: скринкаст?
<shenmue> дыа
<baronos> он без звука пишет на данный момент
<shenmue> а чего й то?
<baronos> зачем он?
<baronos> в комбайне будет писать в будущем
<skai-falkorr> това'гищи
<skai-falkorr> есть тут живИе?
<skai-falkorr> а вы знаете, что оби ван кеноби не убил дартмола?тот выжил
<shenmue> ну надо логи посмотреть
<shenmue> чо там было
<[Raiden]> Элвис жив! (с)
<skai-falkorr> пофиг на элвиса
<skai-falkorr> дарт мол выжил
<shenmue> ну и что?
<shenmue> он умер уже давно
<shenmue> от старости
<skai-falkorr> а хз.его вон еще раз кеноби пошел убивать
<[Raiden]> ...в далёкой галактике
<shenmue> давным давно ...
<skai-falkorr> кто седня wwdc будет смотреть?
<baronos> это че за рестлинг?
<skai-falkorr> в гугле забанили?
<baronos> угу, огрпничение по скорости, искать буду долго
<baronos> у меня же не мегафона с безлимитом без ограничения инета))
<openvoid> ето чтоле http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Worldwide_Developers_Conference
<shenmue> baronos давно бы взял бы безлимит
<baronos> shenmue: нет таких безлимитов у моб.операторов без огр.скорости
<skai-falkorr> хехе
<skai-falkorr> :-Р
<baronos> дада завидно мне немного))
<skai-falkorr> от нисколько не жалею о выборе оператора:)
<baronos> нет сейчас у мегафона таких инет тариыов))
<baronos> ф*
<[Raiden]> а в андройдах сойт без ведома лазиет в инет или как?
<[Raiden]> софт*
<baronos> ну в трее висит если то поглощаеь немного)
<baronos> а вообще пока даже маркет не о кроешь и не узнаешь о обновлениях))
<[Raiden]> обновления как то мало волнуют. Для обновления можно выделить время
<[Raiden]> волнует только трата денег
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> на мтс 150р простой безлимит в месяц)
<baronos> сегодня весь день в инете, и батарея после 8ч 35% ))
<yurau_> какой объем батареи?
<baronos> 1280
<baronos> новое ядро, прошива и свежая калибровка))
<[Raiden]> 150 нормально
<baronos> [Raiden]: после 50мб скорость падает, на след сутки опять полный 3г, да скайпу и сипнет хватает egprs с огр. скорости
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> http://korefun.net/wp-content/uploads/photozip/288/The_most_awful_creatures_in_nature_44_pics__30.jpg
<baronos> ненажу скалопендру, но хочу поймат и засушит))))
<baronos> ви*
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> baronos: а если просто режим ожидания и всё сколько телефон проживет?
<baronos> [Raiden]: полторы недели валялся))
<[Raiden]> а то в обзорах андройдов обычно пишут только про жизнь при среднем\максимальном юзе
<[Raiden]> гуд
<[Raiden]> модельку тогда ещё скажи, если не секрет
<baronos> проштвка андройд 2,2 ужас, с ней батарея летит ппц.
<baronos> [Raiden]: у меня простенький lg p350
<[Raiden]> ясно
<yurau_> скажите а сервис gpm что делает? для чего его используют?
<yurau_> курсор мыши бегает, дальше что?
<[Raiden]> для выделения текста и вставки
<[Raiden]> и всё впринципе. Можно ещё дейсвия на клики вешать
<yurau_> что нажимать чтоб скопировать в буфер?
<[Raiden]> ну и мц на него отзывается
<yurau_> что такое мц?
<[Raiden]> левый клик и двигаешь, среднийц клик вставляешь
<[Raiden]> как в иксах
<[Raiden]> только без иксов
<[Raiden]> в гуи оно никак не работает
<yurau_> проверил работает. спасибо
<yurau_> я тут сервер настраиваю в командной строке. на всяк случай xfce есть
<[Raiden]> конфиг в общем у неё есть, можно выполнение команд навесить на мышку
<[Raiden]> если склероз не подводит
<yurau_> пока хватит
<[Raiden]> белка смелая попалась http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0611/h_1339428040_1408042_b6a764d217.jpeg
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], сам снимал?
<[Raiden]> угу
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], велосипед не угнала? )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> не
<[Raiden]> она ещё по мне полазила, но я не смог сфоткать. не ожидал.
<[Raiden]> куплю её орехов при случае )
<[Raiden]> ей
<SergeyIT> http://itmag.es/3gJ0i
<SergeyIT> хотя не по теме, не пингвины (
<[Raiden]> )
<yurau_> какая прога пароли генерирует?
<gim_> KeePassX
<yurau_> была какаято попроще
<gim_> Можно bash скрипт скачать и запускать по необходимости =)
<yurau_> yнужен пароль типа этого ba17c1ec07d65003
<[Raiden]> cat /dev/urandom | tr -dc 'a-zA-Z0-9' | fold -w 16 | head -1
<[Raiden]> вообще была консольаня генерилка, но название не помню. В пакетах поищи по описанию
<[Raiden]> а кипасс всеравно нужен. Много раз меня спасал, как хранилка.
<yurau_> вот я тоже непомню консольную генерилку
<gim_> pwgen ?
<[Raiden]> мб, я в винде
<shenmue> yurau_ echo 'Цитата' | md5sum | base64
<[Raiden]> и в ша512 ещё
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/ терминал низя запустить
<shenmue> просит фул вершон терминала скачать весом 700мб
<yurau_> gim_: pwgen подойдет, спасибо
<SergeyIT> shenmue, тебе своего терминала не хватает?
<shenmue> да хотел им там апач поставить
<[Raiden]> Apple невзначай подтвердила слухи о презентации iOS 6.0 на WWDC 2012
<[Raiden]> Ждём новых идей в ГШ
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> кнопки окон за часами к примеру
<shenmue> трей на 19 столе
<shenmue> весь 19 стол  это даш с треем =
<gim_> shenmue: А терминал тута - http://bellard.org/jslinux/ ))
<shenmue> хм
<The_BROS> Подскажите, если установить в Ubuntu XFace в качестве дополнительного альтернативного рабочего окружения, оно будет работать полноценно как на Xubuntu или с какими-то ограничениями?
<shenmue> полноценно
<The_BROS> <shenmue> т.е. обновления, поддержка и т.п. будет полное?
<shenmue> да
<Nor8> Естественно
<shenmue> только помесь из прог будет из гнома и xfce
<shenmue> ну в меню
<The_BROS> А XFace - это оптимал из легковесов?
<shenmue> есть еще легче
<Nor8> В хфце можно отключить запуск гном приложений
<The_BROS> <shenmue> например
<The_BROS> <Nor8> какие именно приложения?
<shenmue> The_BROS lxde
<Nor8> Все, не запускает при старте и все. Если нужно, руками запустишь.
<Scrimmer> смотрит кто щас WWDC?
<umren> кончился он уже
<umren> слоупок?
<Scrimmer> э
<Scrimmer> идет еще о_0
<The_BROS> <Scrimmer> что интересного презентовали?
<Scrimmer> http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/11/apple-wwdc-2012-liveblog/
<umren> у тя видимо с запозданием
<umren> там особо ниче крутого, кроме нового мак про
<umren> мак эйр ваще такой же как был
<umren> почти 1в1
<Scrimmer> ssd на 512 гб
<The_BROS> <Scrimmer> яблофон 5 не родили?
<umren> осенью
<Scrimmer> 6 сентября
<Scrimmer> сири на айпаде
<Scrimmer> добавили разных языков, а русский так и не добавили
<The_BROS> iOS 6 выпустили?
<Scrimmer> презентация идет
<The_BROS> а кто-нибудь тестил, ультрабуки нормально конкурируют с Air или все-таки по цене проигрывают?
<[Raiden]> да так же примерно. азус зенбук гдет-то 1000-1100$
<umren> The_BROS хуже в разы
<umren> азус зенбук ваще убогая подделка
<umren> притом хотят стокаже
<[Raiden]> в  разы = в 10 раз
<umren> смешно)
<The_BROS> короче, если по такой цене, надо брать Яблобук?
<umren> да
<The_BROS> убунту эдишн)))
<[Raiden]> Я сомневаюсь что убогая. 7 часов работы, дизайн нормальные
<umren> ты не сомневайся)
<umren> еслиб он стоил в 2 раза дешевле, то можно было бы "сомневаться"
<Nor8> Сейчас столько всего на рынок выпускают, что можно на любой вкус найти
<[Raiden]> если бы он стоил в 2 раза дешевле, то он не был бы лучше. Это был бы какой-нибудь компромис
<[Raiden]> ради удешевления
<[Raiden]> и вот тогда надо было бы сомневаться
<umren> он сам по себе компромисс, тупая копипаста, но которую собрали стремные дядьки которая скрепит и разваливается
<[Raiden]> самсунг тоже клепает реплики айфонов. Но это как бы не мешает
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> он не полная копия, вебкам лучше, проц быстрее и за ту же цену на 2гб рам больше
<[Raiden]> хотя смотяр какой , их два
<[Raiden]> галакси 3 кстати запрещают в сша продавать
<umren> самсунг давно не клепает реплики айфонов
<Scrimmer> ибо уже склепал
<Scrimmer> внешний вид)
<umren> гэлэкси 1 был похож немного на 3г
<umren> но именно "немного"
<umren> остальные непохожи вобще
<Scrimmer> бада ихняя
<umren> причем тут бада
<umren> я про их андроиды
<[Raiden]> да ладно, galaxy ace попробуй внешне отличить от айфона4. Только надпись самсунг спасает )
<Scrimmer> а я про баду
<umren> сгс2 не похож
<umren> сгс3 не похож
<umren> galaxy ace с загругленными углами
<umren> айфон более квавдратный
<[Raiden]> да тоже самое , тольк ов профиль. Вот sony xperia sola не похож
<Scrimmer> это четверка
<Scrimmer> а на третий очень похож
<umren> третьему сколько лет?)
<umren> ща таких телефонов валом
<[Raiden]> ну да. ТОже самое и с ультрабуками. Они все похожи на первый тонкий ноут
<umren> да ну
<umren> не все
<umren> у сони другие
<umren> как и у асера
<umren> а вот асус под копирку делал
<[Raiden]> если ест ьньансы корпуса какие-то, то это отличие малосущественное. По назначению и нутру они одно и то же все.
<[Raiden]> кто первый тот и изобретатель, а остальные делают копии
<himik> мне лично всеравно что на что похоже, главено чтоб юзабельно и т.д...
<[Raiden]> но эот не значит что нету новее и лучше
<[Raiden]> чем эейр
<[Raiden]> я кстати раздумываю о переходе с нокии е52 на самсунг эйс2
<[Raiden]> и тут, играет цена\возможности. Я знаю что идея содрана у экпла, но мне пофиг.
<[Raiden]> хотя, есть такие вещи как дизайн и т.д. Я как-то не подумал. В этом плане азус может и проигрывает, т.к. точно повторяет.
<[Raiden]> я больше на характеристики смотрю )
 * SergeyIT сам компы не покупал уже лет 14-ть
<Nor8> http://lenta.ru/photo/2012/06/08/computex/   про кльтрабуки )))
<Nor8> ультра*
<[Raiden]> я думаю они вымрут , как сча  вымирают толстые ноутбуки. Ну просто потому, что мобильное должно умещатьсяв карман, а домашнее должно быть большим и комфортным
<[Raiden]> может не совсем ,но будут долю рынка терять
<[Raiden]> десктопы это всё переживут.
<Nor8> ПОка не придумают  проецируемую клавиатуру нормальную, не вымрут
<umren> десктопы это динозавр
<umren> вопрос времени
<umren> все будет мобильным
<umren> ибо это естсетсвенее чем ящик в углу
<[Raiden]> всё не будет. многие например кино любят смотреть дома и не на 12 дюймах.
<Nor8> Десктопы останутся. Будут тоньше, больше, с плюшками, но останутся.
<[Raiden]> десктопы скорее эволюционируют в nas+умный телевизор и играть люди тоже будут там.
<Nor8> Если нейро-кресло не придумают, то десктопы останутся.
<umren> умный телевизор будет в очках
<providence256> Да не. Буду одни планшетники которые можно будет свернуть под мышку как коврик
<umren> которые будут в мозгу)
<Nor8> В мозг то не каждый согласится себе комп инсталировать
<umren> а кто будет спрашивать
<[Raiden]> поживем - увидим. Я например мог бы купить нетбук , но буду покупать новый телефон. Мне ничего похожее на ноут не нужно нивкаком виде
<umren> обяжут при рождении вживлять
<[Raiden]> так что я останусь при своём. А вот десктоп мне нужен
<baronos> нейрофон и нейрокомп не будет))
<pr0mode> ку
<providence256> Компьютеры будующего это любая форма дисплея. А все железо, проц, жесткий будут на серверах Гугл
<providence256> Облачное вычисление на стороне гугл буит
<umren> на стороне скайнета
<providence256> Любой со своим монитором может туда подключиться
<Nor8> umren: В принципе могут, толерасты не дремлют. Скажут, что это не гуманно без чипа в голове в 21-м веке ))))
<umren> гугл уже не будет
<providence256> толерасты?
<umren> Nor8 да это те ща кажется безумным) а потом будет в порядке вещей
<umren> и люди будут в шоке, если ты не такой же)
<umren> "дефективный"
<Nor8> providence256: Толерасты, толерасты.
<SergeyIT> providence256, а что там вычислять?
<[Raiden]> я не верю что все ломанутся скидывать своё добро на облака и т.д. Многие будут сопротивляться такой моде ))
<mva> HB2 mva
<Nor8>  umren:  Легко, гМО уже пропихнули почти, хотя толком никто не знает как это в долгосрочной перспективе повлияет на генофонд. Так же и с чипами. Надо, и всё! ))))
<umren> Nor8 гмо ты уже давно ешь
<umren> Nor8 просто еще "невкурсе"
<Nor8> Не факт
<umren> факт, куча продуктов с гмо
<Nor8> В Европе с этим построже
<umren> и нигде не написано
<SergeyIT> а чип - это как номер в концлагере
<umren> в россии закон то есть?
<Nor8> В России один закон ))) Бабло решает )))
<[Raiden]> часто не пишут. И ещё всё что содержит сою обычно содержит гмо вариант.
<[Raiden]> сосиски ,колбасы
<umren> ага.. ну вот давно уже жрем гмо
<Nor8> В Европе пишут, сам видел
<[Raiden]> у нас тоже бывает пишут. Я 1 время покупал колбасу долго, пока не надоела со значком без гмо )
<[Raiden]> но в общем не всегда
<Nor8> Колбасу только психи  покупают и сектанты )))
<[Raiden]> )
<umren> это пишут восновном для рекламы
<umren> типа у нас "здоровая пища"
<umren> но это никак не подтверждено)
<umren> там тоже гмо может быть
<Nor8>  Особенно сосиски и прочий продукт химзавода )))
<umren> мясо сырым надо жрать
<umren> правда не известно чем там кормили животных :D
<Nor8> Не, жарить можно ))))
<[Raiden]> вопрос гмо сложный. Правильная модификация может быть полезной. Правда ,я думаю что фирмы котоыре делают модификации держат патенты и секреты производства - вот тут опасность есть.
<Nor8> Что значит правильная?
<umren> модификация полезной быть не может
<[Raiden]> натуральынй фрукт с кучей пестицидов и т.д. может быть ядовитей
<umren> это вмешательство в код, в котором никто ничего не понимает
<Nor8> Как бы помогает от диабета? Так не жри  на ночь и много, не будет диабета!
<[Raiden]> правильная возможно не то слово. Но вот, например все мы ели яблоко антоновку
<[Raiden]> а таког овида в природе небыла
<[Raiden]> и он не вреден
<SergeyIT> umren +100500
<Nor8> Это селкция, а не гмо!
<[Raiden]> я думаю что и гмо может быт ьбезвредным.
<Nor8> Селекция хорошо, а вмешательство в код не есть гут!
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], вероятность этого очень мала
<[Raiden]> модификация генов опасней, да. Чем селекция
<[Raiden]> но это не значит что каждая модификация опасней
<Nor8> Значит.
<umren> дык, никто не знает к чему она приведет
<umren> вот сейчас они пофиксили пестициды, но последствия этого гена не ясны
<umren> зато картошку можно фигачить, и уражай крутой будет
<Nor8> Потому что никто еще толком не знает, как эта вся биокухня работает.
<umren> а через 5 лет те кто жрал эту картошку сдохнут от рака
<umren> вот те и гмо
<Nor8> Как попрут через пару поколений дети-мутанты, тогда и начнут за головы хвататься!
<Nor8> Ну или рак через 5 лет, это легко!
<[Raiden]> я кстати недавн очитал апокалипсис на тему гмо. Ну, фантастику. Могу вспомнить название , если хотите. Там всё плачевно закончилось
<umren> апокалипсисов много :D
<SergeyIT> ранше говорили, если червяк в яблоке, значит есть можно - червяк же не дурак чтобы отраву есть
<umren> я жду пост-апокалипсиса
<umren> надо бункер копать
<umren> ибо население на земле растет по экспоненте уже давно
<umren> как бы скоро будет война за ресурсы)
<[Raiden]> современное сельское хозяйство  оно по любому не чистое. Оно делится на два видо легальыне нитраты, гмо и пестициды (а так же легальная дозировка и нелегальные.
<[Raiden]> другого сча нет
<umren> фишка в том, если делать чистое то его на всех не хватит и оно будет безумно дорогое
<umren> тогда китайцы пойдут тебя есть уже
<umren> а так они едят гмо и все счастливы
<[Raiden]> я видел фильм, где проверяющий чувак идет на китайскую ферму овощей со списком запрещенных средсв
<[Raiden]> видим мешки, а там иероглифы одни
<Nor8> umren: С ресурсами беда, факт! Но пока еще есть возможность все и справить.
<[Raiden]> на территории РФ
<umren> Nor8 какая?
<umren> Nor8 3я мировая точно от перенаселения будет
<[Raiden]> И короче, т.к. в списке нету, то разрешено. А на вопрос чо там?
<[Raiden]> Китаец отвечает что плохо понимает русский
<Nor8> umren: Комплексная ))) Пусть политики думают, им за это деньги платят ))
<umren> Nor8 политикам пофиг
<umren> Nor8 тебе становиться пофиг на всех как только ты садишься в закрытый кабинет с секретаршой :D
<Nor8>  umren: Да не, одной секретарши мало :-D
<umren> политика это возможность играть в гольф по выходным :D
<umren> и покупать яхты
<[Raiden]> короче флужить не буду, видео в инете полно про то как сча ростят, на терри тории РФ включительно ( в китайских фермах).
<umren> а кто там у тя загинается в трущобах, создай видимость что чето делаешь и все
<umren> в рашке так и происходит вощемто
<Nor8>  umren: Это потому что политики номинальные фигуры от групп влияния, а не самостоятельные личности.
<Nor8> Рашку сожрут без войны мигранты всех мастей ))))
<umren> ага, а управляют всем масоны
<Nor8> У них там перенаселение, а Россия богатая и полиция недорого берет ))))
<umren> с глобальным контролем проблемы, больно много хаоса)
<[Raiden]> вроде это читал. Противникам гмо понравится http://fantlab.ru/work214186
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Ты, кстати, не веган?
<[Raiden]> не
<umren> Nor8 иммигранты это проблема всех западных стран еще. не забывай
<[Raiden]> но как бы овощи и фрукты люблю )
<umren> рашка тут далеко не первая
<Nor8>  umren: Это вообще мировая проблема
<umren> не мировая, а западняа
<umren> все бегут за лучшей жизнью
<umren> которую им продали в голливудских фильмах
<[Raiden]> качество мясо и как оно выросло тоже отдельная тема. И вроде как некоторые виды живности искуственные. например ест ьбайка про макдональдс и куриц с увелиенной грудкой
<umren> я не думаю, что в африке проблема с иммигрантами
<[Raiden]> и ещё вроде во временя птичьего гриппа делали генные модификации
<[Raiden]> что бы не болели
<Nor8>  umren:  Есть там, там же войны и нищета
<[Raiden]> простите за ошибки, отвлекаюсь
<[Raiden]> я сегодня ни 1 слова не сказал по топику ) Оди нфотоп прёт.
<umren> Nor8 война и нищета это да, но пробелма с европейскими иммигрантами? :D
<[Raiden]> офф*
<Nor8>  umren: Там внутреплеменная )))
<umren> про кде ченидь скажи
<umren> в кутэ5 будет C++11
<umren> ээ, ну вощемто это ниче не меняет
<umren> планка входа еще выше)
<umren> чем была)
<[Raiden]> да пока нечего сказать. Кде 4.8.4 вышло, работает. В августе 4.9
<[Raiden]> сча будет внедрение кутиквик и виджетов на кумл и яве, постепенное, а так в общем-то кде уже сформировался. особых предряг не будет. Будет только ещё развитие мобильной плазма-актив
<umren> на яваскрипте
<umren> http://www.google.ru/search?sugexp=chrome,mod=6&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=java+is+not+javascript
<[Raiden]> ну да, я не программер и слово длинное, дял меня это всё ява )
<umren> Результатов: примерно 412 000 000 (0,21 сек.)
<umren> это серьезный баттхерт
<umren> в кругах явистов за такое убивают))
<Nor8> из рогатки ))
<[Raiden]> ну как бы, линукса ис нот ос, но мы очень редко говорим гну\линукс
<[Raiden]> и никто особо не парится
<umren> тут фишка в том, что связи в них нету вобще, абсолютно разные вещи
<[Raiden]> я знаю
<[Raiden]> постараюсь писат ькак нодо )
<[Raiden]> тфу ты.
<umren> ну зато, мы узнали что явистов тут нет)
<umren> этож красная тряпка))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я думаю вообще ,что земля в состояни прокормит ьстолько людей оыбчными продуктами. нужно просто меньше айтиншиков и больше колхозников.
<[Raiden]> но дело не только в этом. А ещё в том ,что при капитализме главное капитал.
<[Raiden]> строй как бы развивает науку и производства исходя из того что главное прибыль
<SergeyIT> строй ничего не развивает
<umren> коррупция выгодней)
<[Raiden]> строй даёт направление. Дешевле сазать сою, чем ростить коров и т.д.
<[Raiden]> гмо соя ростет лучше обычной
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<SergeyIT> строй сохраняет самое себя
<[Raiden]> ещё поофтопю. тут фильм попадался про северную корею. из-за нищеты они там мясо едят по праздникам и часто собачье
<[Raiden]> просто сча вспомнилось.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], сою в России?
<Nor8> Только по праздникам и крайне редко.
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: наверное нет. Капитализм не только в россии )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], корейскому строю нжны голодные люди
<[Raiden]> Возможно благодаря некоторому голоду и простой еде , они кушают менше гмо и  нитратов )
<tagezi> всем привет )
<SergeyIT> скоро гмо линукс появится
<[Raiden]> модифицированных гномов уже хватает )
<yurau_> чем смотреть почту из /var/mail/root ?
<[Raiden]> почтовые клиеныт умеют многие. Я правда могу назвать только mutt и kmail
<[Raiden]> и ещё, лучше настроить что бы почта руту редиректилась обычному юзеру - это без меня.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Thunderbird
<yurau_> понятно но не все :)
<SergeyIT> что то после выхода 12.04 на канале политики стало больше. Такое впечатление, что всё работает
<Nor8> )))
<shenmue> и ведь это так
<[Raiden]> мплейер 1.1 , новость на лоре
<Nor8> Все мигрировали на смежные проекты, там все работает. Про юнити и думать забыли))))
<shenmue> задумывались ли вы над тем что когда нибуть будет всё автоматизированно и ничего не будет падать?
<umren> как на маке?
<[Raiden]> лето\каникулы мб.
<shenmue> на маке не так
<Nor8> Так это же хорошо
<[Raiden]> поэтому вопросов мало и конечно же юнити\гном.
<Nor8> И так не падает почти
<[Raiden]> можно делать автоматически подъем. типа: плазма случайн озавершилась, перезапустить?
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Не так. Плазма давно не падала. Уронить?
<Nor8> Или через год работы комп начинает просить "ну давай мол рестарт!" )))
<[Raiden]> и ещё надо какой-то 1 путь развития всетаки. Вот посмотрите на андройд. Есть сторонние оболчки типа тачвиз, сенс и т.д. Но так же ест ьи дефолт.
<[Raiden]> а потом уже говорить про стабильность и т.д.
<baronos> мне у lg лаунчер нравится, только раздражает что рабочие областименьше 5 не сделать.
<umren> дефолт в 4м дроиде приятный вполне
<[Raiden]> я тут подумал, что у гнома ест ьошибка в маркетинге. Как бы, с их гном2 по застойности только хп может сравнится. И это создает плохое впечатление
<[Raiden]> новый ифейс надо быль назвать по другому, троль например )
<umren> Trolling gnome users since 2010?
<[Raiden]> угу
<umren> или когда он там вышел)
<umren> может раньше
<yurau_> что делать если пакет никак не установить ине удалить? mailman
<umren> нетрогать)
<yurau_> dpkg -P не помогает
<Nor8> We will troll tou! )))
<Nor8> you*
<[Raiden]> yurau_: если ничто не поможет, то так http://openkazan.info/node/2405
<yurau_> [Raiden]: то что надо.  хакать придется
<[Raiden]> эпл опять всех уделал http://lenta.ru/news/2012/06/11/macs/
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере мне подобные экраны на ноутах неизвестны
<Nor8> Статус лидера индустрии обязывает
<Nor8> Иначе рынок потеряют
<Scrimmer> 768 гб ссд диск
<Scrimmer> это ж ппц )
<SergeyIT> игрушка это
<Scrimmer> ну дык, не для разрабов же
<Scrimmer> о боже, опять эти коты под окном Т_Т
<SergeyIT> кошку ждут
<Scrimmer> причем мою же
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT, привет кстати
<SergeyIT> привет
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет )
<yurau_> [Raiden]: совет не сработал. помогло то что вручную исправил битый конфиг. на нем все спотыкалось
<[Raiden]> ок
<tagezi> Scrimmer: это флешка такая, на 768 гб, получается?
<[Raiden]> у оцз были такого объема ссд для pci-e
<[Raiden]> так что , почему бы и нет
<tagezi> скоро флешку на 500 гб будет не купить
<tagezi> сейчас в питере уже на гиг не купить, минимум 4
<artus> ну типа уря товарищи, ногомячисты победили
<[Raiden]> наши?
<umren> если ты украинец то ваши)
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> ну хоть и не под полтавой но шведы всяко получили :D
<tagezi> чо, россия позорно проиграет украине в финале и газовый вопрос опять не будет решён? )
<artus> берут меня сомнения что они даже встретятся :) сольютцо оба два на подступах
<TNH> доброе утро Страна :)
<tagezi> ну россия скорее пройдёт в полу финал, группа слабая досталась
<baronos> я спать собираюсь, а у них утро((
<umren> tagezi если выйти из группы это не значит что ты сразу попадаешь в полуфинал)
<rapidsp> есть микрошанс встретиься с украиной в полуфинале :)
<umren> наношанс)
<umren> чубайс обеспечит)
<umren> если мы выйдем из группы то там германия/португалия/нидерланды
<umren> в первом матче
<umren> и как бы скорей всего вылетаем)
<tagezi> хм.. блин
<tagezi> могли бы тогда в первом матче вылитеть, что бюджетные деньги то тратить?
<umren> если с такими мыслями играть, то зачем вобщем сборная?)
<umren> или футбол
<umren> или спорт
<umren> можно же накорпить нищих
<Nor8>  umren: Кощунственное какое сравнение. Уже побежал за веревкой? )))
<umren> tagezi ты реально думаешь, что ты эти бюджетные деньги бы как-нибудь почуствовал? если бы они не играли)))
<tagezi> думаю да..
<rapidsp> с голландцами уже один раз разобрались в 1/4. авось и щас свезет :)
<[Raiden]> Я бы почувствовал, но никто не даёт )
<shenmue> жду когда закончиться серия
<shenmue> а она 4 часа идёт ><
<[Raiden]> чего смотришь?
<shenmue> клинок ведьмы
<shenmue> сериал. а мульт еще не смотрел
<shenmue> нря такие сериалы навроде героев, пэинкиллер и прочие
<[Raiden]> в героях японец был забавный
<[Raiden]> но я смотрел т.к. 1 знакомая смотрела, что была тема поболтать. А так фентези не очень. )
<[Raiden]> хотя герои там вроде фантастика была - склероз
<[Raiden]> эпл просто в ударе, одни анонсы http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCenuumvTvc
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-12
<SVDraiv> Добрых суток
<SVDraiv> вопрос про монтирование снят
<thefalkorr> хехе
<thefalkorr> я очень хитрый
<baronos> лис чтоли?
<Infra_HDC> нос подточит?
<thefalkorr> поскольку приходится терпеть венду
<thefalkorr> я поставил mactype и внезапно шрефты стали более похожи на шрифты
<thefalkorr> не ьез огрехов, но хинтинг уже нормальный.а не тот клертайп
<thefalkorr> хотяб приличный гди++
<thefalkorr> это очень хитропопое колдунство
<thefalkorr> гди++ 0.9 версии круче, чем мактайп на старой версии.но в мактайп внедрили патч для хрома
<thefalkorr> а я запустил их оба, заблеклистив в гди++ хром, отправив его в мактайп
<thefalkorr> я сейчас
<[koshka]> ^_^
<thefalkorr> вопсчем более менее терпеть можно
<thefalkorr> настроек нормальных нехватат
<[koshka]> Пааапа
<[koshka]> Дай денег
<thefalkorr> а ты уроки сделала?
<[koshka]> Каникулы же
<thefalkorr> прочла литературу на летнее чтение?
 * thefalkorr ощущает когнитивный диссонанс
<[koshka]> Читаю
<thefalkorr> вроде винда.а шрифты не вызывают отвращения
<[koshka]> Л.Веллинг. MySQL :-D
<baronos> осталост вставку на клик скролл воткнуть)
<[koshka]>  папа, дай денег
<[koshka]> Леша :-P
 * baronos подмигнул [koshka] ;)
<thefalkorr> хехе
<thefalkorr> теперь и мыш почти как в иксах
<thefalkorr> не
<thefalkorr> не мыш
<[koshka]> thefalkorr, папа денег дай
<thefalkorr> обед приготовила?
<thefalkorr> а кто смотрел репортажи с вчерашней wwdc?
<baronos> "уведомления в мак ос чудо емае прям няя такая"
<thefalkorr> пофиг. макбук с ретина дисплеем - вот настоящая накотка
<baronos> типа мега качественная картинка?
<thefalkorr> 2880*1800 разрешение
<baronos> ни че так)
<[koshka]> А вчера хохлы выйграли футбол
<baronos> молодцы, хорошо играли, сегодня и мы так же порвем поляков))
<[koshka]> Россия тоже милашки
<[koshka]> 4-1
<[koshka]> Ваще огонь
<baronos> где то я это слышал "ваще огонь"
<thefalkorr> ащщще агонЪ
<[koshka]> Дэээнчик
<[koshka]> Валера, настало твое время
<thefalkorr> обоже
 * baronos все ровно ничего не понял :(
<[koshka]> :-D
<thefalkorr> ровно - не криво.
<umren> thefalkorr wwdc слабенький получился
<thefalkorr> ну так первый день ток
<umren> на втором дне скажут что ретина будет на __всех__ моделях?
<umren> :D
<umren> а первый был так.. шутка
<umren> ретина на 1 модели прошки.. это не серьезно
<umren> air - ниче нового, мак про - ниче нового, даже юсб 3 и тб нету
<umren> ретина по факту будет стоять тока на самой непокупаемой модели :D
<umren> революция отменяется
<umren> я ждал - 1) обещали редизайн, орали что будет все новое 2) ссд по дефульту без всяких хдд, возможность ставить 2 ссд 3) ретина на ВСЕХ моделях
<thefalkorr> вот как раз ретина и станет покупаемой
<umren> не станет
<umren> http://alexobenauer.com/blog/2012/06/11/the-new-retina-display-macbook-pro-a-downgrade-from-my-current-macbook-pro/
<thefalkorr> на заборах тоже пишут
<umren>  Since the OS and apps will be in HiDPI mode, you’re seeing an equivalent 1440 by 900 resolution display, with 4x the “crispness.” That’s a downgrade in screen real estate, even if it is an upgrade in screen resolution.
<[koshka]> Папа жадина :-(
<thefalkorr> на заборах тоже пишут, дубль два
<umren> омг, у нас тут фанат яблока оказывается
<umren> :D
<thefalkorr> омг. я думал ты взрослее
<thefalkorr> фанаты яблока пусть вон кипятком писают
<thefalkorr> а я просто не верю аналитикам, которые пишут об устройстве на основе одного параметра
<thefalkorr> причем не определяющего даже для дисплея
<thefalkorr> моцквичи есть?
<thefalkorr> кто через час пойдет в автозаках сидеть?
<[koshka]> Фу жара
<umren> никто не пойдет =)
<thefalkorr> эх вы. неполитизированные чудища:)
<thefalkorr> горжусь вами:)
<thefalkorr> от что значит правильное воспитание:)
<[koshka]> Телефон садится от ирца жутко
<umren> одни ребята хотят натравить тебя на других ребят )
<[koshka]> Папа <3
<umren> причем первые ребята очень надеятся что омоновцы тебя хорошо оприходуют, это ж какую статью/передачу/лозунг можно сделать :D
<thefalkorr> это как они собираются натравить меня, сидящего в сибири и изредка почитывающего сообщения в твиттере от ленты.ру, на каких то других ребят, которых я вообще не знаю?
<umren> это еслиб ты москалем был
<thefalkorr> @voice umren
<umren> с мужикам это бывает (с)
<umren> с мужиками)
<thefalkorr> да чтоб.надо авторизоваться у бота
<thefalkorr> хммм...
<thefalkorr> какой у меня пароль...
<[koshka]> Хаха
<umren> вот она справедливость :D оп разводит оффтоп и карает тех, кто на его оффтоп среагировал
<thefalkorr> я караю тебя за бендеровские выкрики
<[koshka]> Только хотела сказать,  что ты неудачник
<thefalkorr> москалей в сс будешь искать
<umren> пфф, да самого себя нельзя называть
 * thefalkorr против нацизма
<[koshka]> А если я кого то хохлом обзывать буду? Меня покарают?
<umren> да
<umren> судя по логике)
<thefalkorr> хохлами они сами себя называют
<[koshka]> Печаль :(
<thefalkorr> а вот русские себя москалями не кличут
<umren> москвичи кличут)
<[koshka]> Я русская ^_^
<thefalkorr> москвичи и в жопу долбятся. мы что уподобляться им будем?
<umren> москаль со значением «выходец из Москвы, русский (солдат)»
<umren> какой ужас)
<umren> да сразу банить надо)
<[koshka]> А ваще ребята
<[koshka]> Хватит
<thefalkorr> Моска́ль (укр. москаль, белор. маскаль, польск. moskal) в украинском, польском, белорусском языках — прозвище, употребляемое по отношению к русским. В русском языке обладает выраженной негативной коннотацией.
<[koshka]> Канал об убунту <3
<umren> даа, ская понесло
<umren> а все из-за покалебимых чувств к эпплу)
<[koshka]> А хохлы кто? Кацапы?
<thefalkorr> umren: не ну ты точно казался раньше взрослее
<thefalkorr> солнце наверное
<thefalkorr> лето, жара
<thefalkorr> мозги сохнут
<umren> ты почитай себя)
<umren> если про "москвичи в жопу долбятся" это менее оскорбительно чем "москаль" - то я баллерина
<thefalkorr> umren: и? какие чувства к эпплу? я выражал негатив к твоему идиотизму и идиотизму аналитиков, которые пишут в интернете
<thefalkorr> umren: если у тебя это вызывает баттхерт на уровне третьего класса, прими мои соболезнования
<[koshka]> Баттхерт )))
<[koshka]> Эх словечки
<thefalkorr> ох ты
<umren> thefalkorr ясно все с тобой, не горячись
<thefalkorr> нобелевку сократили на 20%
<thefalkorr> ужс
<thefalkorr> итак наука никому не нужна, так еще и платить за реальные открытия будут меньше
<[koshka]> Сучки они
<[koshka]> Ой
<[koshka]> :-\
<thefalkorr> атата
<thefalkorr> атата, товарищ
<[koshka]> :-*
<thefalkorr> мыло в руки и бегом мыть рот
<[koshka]> А рот при  чем?)))
<Sheogorath> всем привет
<Sheogorath> http://anonymous.lv/news/domennie_servera_nachinayut_otklyuchat_domeni_privyazannie_k_ipv4_adresam
<Sheogorath> это правда?
<Sheogorath> кто в курсе
<skai-falkorr> зависла, собака
<skai-falkorr> надо готовить завтрак.он сам себя не приготтовит
<Sheogorath> skai-falkorr: у меня он сам готовится
<skai-falkorr> живешь либо с мамой, либо с женой
<skai-falkorr> в первом случае, начни жить самостоятельно. во втором - выброси мусор и пропвлесось, лентяй:)
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/06/12/icecream/
<skai-falkorr> ууу.человек-мороженное. нвоый супер герой в украине
<Sheogorath> skai-falkorr: живу один
<skai-falkorr> яяяясно. забыл макарошки на плите, и теперь заключил с ними пакт о ненападении и выплате дани?
<Sheogorath> нет, просто у завтрака нужно породить намерение насытить меня и он всё сделает сам
<skai-falkorr> сам сварится сжарится?
<Sheogorath> всё что пожелаю
<Sheogorath> не видел самовозгорание у людей? там та же хрень
<skai-falkorr> волшебный дастархан у султана стыбзил?
<Sheogorath> самозажаривание
<Sheogorath> нет, всё через работу с энергетикой объекта пространства вариантов возможного завтрака
<skai-falkorr> петрики, тетан-уровень и прочее
<skai-falkorr> пнятно
 * SergeyIT утром встал - завтрак на столе.... эх молодежь )
<skai-falkorr> это еще что
<skai-falkorr> эт кто тут банлист то чистит?
<Sheogorath> ШТО
<Sheogorath> это не я чищу
<skai-falkorr> таааааак
<Sheogorath> за что?
<mva> за толстоту
<skai-falkorr> спроси у бота
<skai-falkorr> аха!
<skai-falkorr> вот он кто
<skai-falkorr> зачем банлист то почистил?
<SergeyIT> у бота утренняя зарядка?
<skai-falkorr> мы итак его чистили полностью после релиза 12.04
<skai-falkorr> кто там сейчас - это те, кто заслужил уже после
<mva> skai-falkorr: ну, большая часть банов протухшая. Плюс баны по нику бесполезны. А selevit'у — второй шанс зайти и не троллить.
<skai-falkorr> а первые два истратили и второй и третий шанс.и даже четвертый
<skai-falkorr> а сильвера ж на днях банили
<Sheogorath> mva: где толстота?
<mva> skai-falkorr: ну для него по IP-маске бан стоит же :)
<mva> а по нику бесполезно
<mva> я, правда, вот, не понял, как Sheogorath через бан прошёл
<mva> видимо во фриноде поломали бан по аккаунту
<mva> Sheogorath: на #gentoo-ru, #archlinux-ru и т.п. толстота. И тут тоже начал толстеть.
<Sheogorath> ты про ссылку?
<mva> нет
<mva> но и про неё в том числе
<mva> а так — про теории заговора, инопланетян, антинаучную белиберду и прочую хреноту, которую ты с умным видом задвигаешь на ТЕМАТИЧЕСКИХ каналах, посвящённых совсем не этому.
<skai-falkorr> @kban --host Sheogorath
<skai-falkorr> примерно так
<mva> не успел :)
<mva> skai-falkorr: ну, хост хостом
<mva> а я хотел по аккаунту
<mva> чтобы даже с другим хостом не пролез :)
<mva> ему же ничего не стоит сейчас к хосту через слеш дописать что-нибудь
<skai-falkorr> не. хост же на акк зареган.клоака
<skai-falkorr> сменить клоаку - этож акк менять вроде
<mva> не, к клоаке можно дописывать через слеш дополнительные суб-клоаки
<mva> вон ,у бота, глянь
<mva> unaffiliated/a4tech/bot/ubuntuhelp
<skai-falkorr> ну добавить звездочку в маску еще одну.и пусть услешивается
<mva> a4tech админ своей клоаки и может у неё создавать расширения и раздавать их :)
<mva> ну, он же ещё и по IP-адресам заходить может
<mva> тут пару лет назад был подобный тролль
<mva> который обходил баны пока я не поставил бан по аккаунту
<mva> а сейчас бан по аккаунту чего-то не сработал
<baronos> аа вот кто !sex сделал, понятно теперь :)
<skai-falkorr> ну так у нас незареганные писать не могут
<skai-falkorr> тобиш ему либо регать другой аккаунт, либо идентится и получать бан
<mva> skai-falkorr: вот именно ради бана по аккаунту и сделали невозможность писать незареганным :)
<mva> да :)
<mva> вот только, повторюсь, почему-то он прошёл сквощь бан по аккаунту
<skai-falkorr> +b $~a:Sheogorath
<mva> а, блин, $~a
<mva> а я просто 4ф
<mva> * $a
<skai-falkorr> mva:
<skai-falkorr> хмм
<skai-falkorr> агай
<skai-falkorr> а в тот раз вырезало агай
<misha777> установил программу "Межсетевой экран" и разрешил в ней только 80 tcp порт. А скайп и этот чат работают. Выходит они тоже его используют?
<umren> скайп в любую дырку пролезет) а вот irc работать не должен
<umren> значит ты чето не так настроил
<mva> misha777: запасти вывод iptables-save
<mva> @mode +b $~a:Sheogorath
<mva> skai-falkorr: что-то нифига не $~a ;)
<mva> но таки $a
<mva> и почему Sheogorath прошёл через бан по $a — не понятно
<misha777> <mva> сохранил  так iptables-save -c > /etc/iptables-save
<mva> я просил не сохранить его в /etc/ а выложить куда-нибудь чтобы я мог посмотреть
<mva> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<mva> misha777: просто выполняешь команду iptables-save и копируешь весь вывод на один из перечисленных сайтов
<mva> или делаешь iptables-save | pastebinit
<[Raiden]> юнити обновили уже, кто юзает?
<[Raiden]> фороник прирост обещает в скорости
<[Raiden]> кс*
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], не заметил обовлений, юзаю, не жалуюсь
<[koshka]> Жара!
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr, барашка :D
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<misha777> <mva> http://pastebin.com/BQh2Wjya
<baronos> гыы :D
<misha777> <mva> получилось, а что дальше делать?
<Kyshtynbai> ПРивет хлопцы. Хто андройд юзает? под него nfs клиент бывает?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: заходи на плей маркет и по поиску смотри
<Kyshtynbai> щас попробоваю)
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: cifsmanager, но нужен рут
<baronos> ну и отзывы вродет ни че
<Kyshtynbai> ну что рут нужен это логично, а софтину попробую, спасибо!
<baronos> ))
<mva> misha777: по-правильному — отключить ufw, потом iptables -F && iptables -X && iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT  && iptables -P INPUT DROP
<Kyshtynbai> рутовалка тут какая-то ужн стоит, только карта нужна памяти
<mva> misha777: это если тебе надо запретить входящие соединения
<[Raiden]> или доставить gufw и ufw
<[Raiden]> и галочкой поковырять
<[Raiden]> к уфв т.е.
 * mva не любит ufw из-за кучи ненужного мусора
<[Raiden]> *мышкой
<[Raiden]> Тут был 1 любитель фрибсд и нашел что уфв ему удобней
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> так что спорно
<mva> я его поздравляю
<mva> а я, например, не люблю когда у меня ради сомнительного удобства каким-то извращенцам-фрибсдшникам отжираются ресурсы :)
<shenmue> "любитель фрибсд" ключевые слова
<mva> лучше бы авторы ufw вместо костылестроения сделали нормальную GUI-морду, НОРМАЛЬНО заполняющую правила для iptables ;)
<mva> а не лишнюю прослойку генерящую кучу шлака ради изменения синтаксиа для якобы (весьма сомнительного) удобства непонятно кого.
<shenmue> ufw вроде по дефолту нормально настроен. хотя не юзал
<mva> shenmue: очень нормально. Не пускает по ssh с соседнего компа
<mva> не умеет IPv6 (блочит его at all)
<mva> пока специально не включишь
<mva> хорошо настроен из коробки, да
<mva> алсо, те, кому нужно ковыряться в файрволле ОБЯЗАНЫ знать iptables и специфику самого netfilter
<shenmue> ну да. есть пара недостатков =)
<mva> те, кому это не надо — не нуждаются и в ufw, если смотреть правде в глаза
<[Raiden]> уфв просто морда поднимающая иптаблес. не жрет она ресурсы
<mva> оно забивает таблицу маршрутизации абсолютно ненужными цепочками
<umren> [Raiden] http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph5998/47293.png
<[Raiden]> ретина хороша
<umren> кто там внизу?
<[Raiden]> а..
<umren> а.. так это ж худший экран за тот же прайс..!
<[Raiden]> ну максимально черный черынй не так важен на самом деле
<[Raiden]> за тот же прайс цпу повыше моделькой и рам в 2 раза больше
<umren> в ноуте экран - почти самое важное
<umren> это не комп к которому ты докупаешь монитор)
<baronos> iwine типа http://mobile.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34080 ?)
<umren> труп
<umren> очередная подделка которая проживет на энтузиазме год)
<baronos> :)
<umren> самый главный вопрос - зачем
<skai-falkorr> http://d.pr/i/7jrG угадай ОС по внешности браузера
<baronos> винда чтоли?
<skai-falkorr> почему?
<skai-falkorr> открой венду и посмотри на шрефты.разве похожеж?
<baronos> хз, слишком подозрительно.
<skai-falkorr> чавой подорительного?
<baronos> ты уже несколько дней сидишь на винде, сегодня замутил шрифты и че то там с хромом чтоб в нем тоже отображалось норм.
<skai-falkorr> ну почему несколько дней сижу?загружаюсь, чтобы работать над дипломом
<baronos> сайт для отвода глаз, обвчно макачоды с него постчт
<skai-falkorr> вся киноколлекция то на эхт4
<[Raiden]> У меня в лине шрифты не так выглядят как на шоте
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а у меня примерно так. для моей матрицы - это самое лучшее сглаживание
<skai-falkorr> другие мылятся или пикселятся
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0612/h_1339505444_8973382_1b25dd402f.png
<baronos> а вообще у меня при зуме плохо видно, сайт уг. вот и сделал такой вывод :)
<skai-falkorr> на моем мониторе тонкие шрифты выглядят страшно
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а нажать на картинку, чтобы увидеть реальный размер?
<[Raiden]> у тебя они не тольк отолстые , но и размазня. Не четкие края
<baronos> skai-falkorr: два браузера пробовал, не открывает
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: депендс он монитор же. на моем не размазано
<skai-falkorr> он маленький.простенький
<[Raiden]> ну в общем на лор свои шоты не пость, не советую
<[Raiden]> :)
<skai-falkorr> и не собираюсь:)
<skai-falkorr> я ж знаю, что такое лор:)
<[Raiden]> на шрифты в бровсере ещё могут альясы влиять. Подстановка 1 шрифта вместо другого
<[Raiden]> можно по fc-cache узнатьили по другйо команде fc-*  - склероз
<[koshka]> Оп оп
<[Raiden]> деоп
<Onkeltem> Как в Наутилусе переместить файл?
<Onkeltem> Уже все перепробовал!
<skai-falkorr> схватить.и перенести
<Onkeltem> Простое перетаскивание копирует!
<Onkeltem> Причем мне нужно пачками перемещать фалы - фотографии раскладываю
<Onkeltem> С шифтом - переносит, но 1 файл, снимая выделение
<[Raiden]> в гноме есть 1 лол, всю историю.
<[Raiden]> альт+мышка двигает окно, но...
<[Raiden]> альт+мышка так же копирование с выбросом меню что делать
<[Raiden]> но юзер по умолчанию из-за первого не может это юзать
<Onkeltem> бред какой-то, элементарная операция не работает
<[Raiden]> в кде по умолчанию выкидывается меню, а модификаторы работают как перемещение или копирование.
<[Raiden]> только тсс, почти оффтопик )
<[Raiden]> ну в общем это смех. Поэтому лучшее что может произойти с гуи в линукс - это закрытие проекта гном,
<[Raiden]> .
<[Raiden]> ну или смена команды, которая бы смогла убрать все детские болезни ,котоыре в нем существуют уже более 10 лет + всё то что сделала текущая.
<[Raiden]> :)
<openvoid> сталлинские методы эффективнее, достаточно расстрелять всех тех кому что то не нравится
<[Raiden]> вы просто можете это не видеть, а я знаком с гном с 0.30. И ничего кроме улыбки он уменя не вызывает.
<skai-falkorr> !raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus, skai
<Lorgus> [Raiden], спс за ссылку на 12.04 со старым гномом
<[Raiden]> нп )
<Lorgus> [Raiden], правда глючная
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хотите какого-нить комфорта и положительного юзерского э
<[Raiden]> кспиренса - собирайте железо которое тянет кде, если оно у вас слабое. Или просто не используйте линукс на десктопе. Всё остальное потеря времени.
<skai-falkorr> !raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus, skai
<[Raiden]> есть немного
<mva> как ни странно, но я почти согласен с громовержцем
<only_you> всем привет. libreoffice 3.5.4 в 12.04 не будет? нужно с ppa ставить?
<Sergey_IT> а кто ж его знает
<[Raiden]> с ппа наверное
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Последний разор-qt не прикручивал себе?
<[Raiden]> не, с 0.4.1 не видел.
<[Raiden]> В общем оно уже тогда работало
<Nor8> Там у них апплеты есть какие-нибудь?
<[Raiden]> часы вроде были )
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/photo/2012/05/28/karneval/#pic010
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Как это связано с разором? ))
<[Raiden]> никак )
<[Raiden]> смотрел когда ты спросил
<[Raiden]> вообще на хомсайте 0.4.1 и ест ьпослединй. Я то думал...
<[Raiden]> в целом, у меня создалось впечатление, что на моем железе оно никчему. Ну легче в 2 раза кде и проще... Ну и что?
<Nor8> Когда уже стим портируют на линукс! )))
<[Raiden]> хочешь увидеть презентацию новой макоси с переводом?
<Nor8> Нет, я и без перевода не хочу!
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Не интересно, макось меня равнодушным оставляет.
<Nor8> Нет там ничего интересного)))
<[Raiden]> всетаки глянь http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCenuumvTvc
<[Raiden]> что бы знать конкурента в лицо )
<Nor8> попсуха какая то на видео.
<Nor8> У меня иконки от макоси стоят, одни из вариантов. Так они и то на линуксе лучше в разы смотрятся. )))))
<Nor8> Я даже не говорю про плюшки, компиз и так далее. И все это бесплатно. :-D
<[Raiden]> там смысл в простоте. не надо думать что бы передать файл или что-то делать ещё.
<[Raiden]> и не надо донастраивать что бы работало
<Nor8> Да я уж лучше подумаю, это полезно. :-D
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> ДА и какая там донастройка. После 9.04 только компиз и кайро поставить и все
<Nor8> + софт
<[Raiden]> а вот тут кто-то тащится от 12.04 http://rus-linux.net/MyLDP/distr/ubuntu-precise-pangolin.html
<[Raiden]> 5 лет совершенства заголовок
<Nor8> 5 лет пути к нему скорее. С переменным успехом.
<Nor8> Торвальдс в своем гуглоплюсе хорошо разобрал гном 3-ий. Тоже самое, почти, можно и про юнити сказать.
<neeeeedhelp> добрый вечер, вопрос - взял http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/ex4  с ос UMuntu 12 minimal
<neeeeedhelp> получил реквизиты доступа, ссш админ панель
<neeeeedhelp> что хотел узнать, это консольная версия? или это десктоп?
<Scrimmer> всем вечер добрый
<neeeeedhelp> и есть ли возможность получить доступ к удалённому рабочему столу ?
<Nor8> Как настроишь свой сервер, так и будет.
<[Raiden]> Я тут думаю андройдофон себе взять. Над ним можно будет издеваться, разыне там уи, разыне прошивки. А на десктоп вернуть то что не требует особых телодвижений - винду т.е. :)
<[Raiden]> Хотя дуал в общем то останется, просто убунта будет юзаться реже
<[Raiden]> разные*
<[Raiden]> Это я Nor8
<Nor8> ПРо прошивки ты погорячился, если не хочешь гарантию потерять.
<Nor8>  ДА и последняя версия андроида и так норм.
<Nor8> Да и продадут ли тебе андроид?
<[Raiden]> ))
<Nor8> Пустят ли в магазин вообще? ))))
<[Raiden]> продадут конечно
<Nor8> Кстати, Нокиа лумиа с виндой на бору приятно удивила. А я думал, что Возник зря ее хвалит. Так что, бери с виндой! )))
<Nor8> Будет у тебя две винды )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Хотя андроид не хуже, и рботает там все великолепно.
<[Raiden]> я тут видел  один прогноз, по которому пик андройда приходится на этот год, а потом винда отвоюет часть рынка и будет занимать второе место
<[Raiden]> где-то % 20 рынка
<Nor8> Ну это прогноз только.
<Nor8> Время покажет.
<[Raiden]> при 50+- у андройда
<[Raiden]> угу
<Nor8> 50 очень норм.
<[Raiden]> а в этом году должно быть 60
<skai-falkorr> https://www.dropbox.com/s/tqr19i6fg6700h6/Screenshot%20from%202012-06-12%2023%3A14%3A35.png
<skai-falkorr> слегка перенастроил сглаживание
<skai-falkorr> что лучше?предыдущие варианты или этот?
<[Raiden]> для меня лучше как сча
<skai-falkorr> для меня тоже
<[Raiden]> незнаю кусок чего ты запостил ,но вид какой-т макосный
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> потому что это убунта:)
<skai-falkorr> кусок твиттера?Оо
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> на хабре про Raspberry статья
<pr0mode> всем ку
<openvoid> ёлки моталки не пойму что произошло
<openvoid> ребутнулся после недавних апдейтов
<openvoid> вместо 16 виртуальных рабочих столов 4 и фиг поменяешь
<shenmue> енто где такое?
<shenmue> и 16 зачем?
<openvoid> по workspaces окна с рабочего стола на рабочий стол больше не таскаются
<openvoid> мне 16 нужно
<Sergey_IT> многостаночник?
<shenmue> юнити?
<openvoid> юнити блин
<openvoid> так хорошо было
<openvoid> просто не люблю когда окна одно другое загораживают
<openvoid> я их лучше по разным столам растащу
<openvoid> от случайного включения компиза такое произойти не могло?
<shenmue> юнити и есть компиз
<Sergey_IT> проверил - майюнити меняет
<openvoid> что то я в репах майюнити не нахожу
<openvoid> я в ccsm менял
<openvoid> как то всё подозрительно сглажено-плавно стало
<[Raiden]> openvoid: создай ещё 1 юзера. Если там ок ,то грохни свои текущие настрйоки юнити\компиза
<[Raiden]> самый быстырй способ проверить\решить
<[Raiden]> а если не ок, то настройка в ццсм уже не поможет. Гуглить над опро баг
<openvoid> я хоть в нужном месте меняю - General - General Options - Desktop Size ?
<[Raiden]> да, 16 1 1
<[Raiden]> там вроде 3 параметра
<openvoid> я ставлю 4 4 1
<[Raiden]> ну можно наверное и так
<openvoid> сейчас под другим юзером проверю
<[Raiden]> в общес советую попробовать с чистыми настройками, что бы ничего не трогать в хомпапке - создать ещё юзера
<[Raiden]> упц
<shenmue> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0612/h_1339520539_7727690_eff263338a.png чот не удивительно что ничего не перетаскиваеться
<shenmue> невидать ничего
<[Raiden]> я использую 6 столов
<[Raiden]> в 2 ряда
<[Raiden]> правда не в юнити
<openvoid> я фактически только 7
<openvoid> но иначе они некрачиво делятся если не 4х4 ставить
<openvoid> под новым юзером тоже самое
<openvoid> буэ на живом релизе тестируют
<openvoid> такое ощущение что как когда юнити только появился он не подхватывал настройки гнома два о рабочих столах
<openvoid> так и сейчас стало всё прозрачно гламурно и 4 упёртых стола
<[Raiden]> хфце , кде - самые сформированные и не требующие особых телодвижений де. остальное всё пионерские поделки
<baronos> смотри лог компиза или сессии, и смотри че падает при применении данной настройки
<openvoid> а ниче ни падает потому что ничего не происходит, как будто ничего не менял - оно туда и не смотрит
<baronos> запусти через консоль, или через дебаг
<openvoid> ccsm из консоли ничего интересного не пишет
<baronos> пиши багрепорт что с юнити 5,12 вот так вот(надеюсь не спуьал номер версии)
<baronos> т*
<openvoid> да я думаю что если у всех так там вопли на весь интернет должны быть, попробую перелогинится, может там юнити 2д выбралось
<openvoid> что 2д что не 2д :((
<baronos> ребут тебе поможет ;)
<[Raiden]> могли не заметить, если реально проблема есть. Т.к. мало кто юзает больше 4 столов ,а многие вообще не понимают зачем они.
<[Raiden]> сначала нао гуглить, если пусто  -пробовать писат ьбагрепорт :)
<[Raiden]> ...или откатить версию
<[Raiden]> у мну сча в вин7 altDesk )
<[Raiden]> хотите шот?
<openvoid> это всё удовольствие как раз после ребута появилось
<baronos> давай, че уж там)
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0612/h_1339521583_9187819_d5012a46a3.png
<Scrimmer> правильная азбука ^_^ http://goo.gl/JDmxt
<Scrimmer> [Raiden] о_0, под виндой? о_0
<shenmue> у оперы оО
<[Raiden]> Ну да. Скорее всего временно. Дуал у меня в общем.
<openvoid> это заразно?
<[Raiden]> я достаточно далеко ))
<[Raiden]> могу заметить, что в альтдеск можно выбрать разные валлпаперы. Я когда-то очень хотел такое в гноме ,но так и не дождался.
<[Raiden]> в кде это есть
<skai-falkorr> так
<skai-falkorr> я немного не понимаю
<openvoid> валпаперы не нужны :D
<[Raiden]> как авторы гнома - какая-то непонятаня секта програмистов, котоаря сама себя ограничивает в возможностях. За одно и всех пользователей :) В двух словах это называется gnome hig
<skai-falkorr> евро2012 в украине, так?
<openvoid> и польше
<skai-falkorr> а почему в двух странах?
<baronos> одна страна не потянула бы)
<openvoid> нихочу называть никого убогими но может быть поэтому
<[Raiden]> sed -e 's/в/на/'
<ZDebugger> ghjdthrf
<openvoid> польша так и не смогла построить всё что хотела
<ZDebugger> мои сообщения кто нить видет?
<openvoid> да ZDebugger
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: а изначально кто получил право проводить?польша?
<skai-falkorr> а украину добавили в помощь?
<openvoid> они вместе номинировались
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0612/h_1339522361_5209629_2c8462aedc.jpeg
<[Raiden]> ^)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: и че?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а на английском будет into
<skai-falkorr> и че?
<skai-falkorr> по русски - в
<[Raiden]> ну то на английском, а по-русски - на
<skai-falkorr> по русски - в
<skai-falkorr> по украински - на
<openvoid> по отдельности у них мало шансов было получить  - они вместе пошли на конкурс
<[Raiden]> как раз они против на.
<skai-falkorr> artus: таки че?
<openvoid> прошлый чм по хоккею тоже вроде в двух странах был
<artus> skai-falkorr, мм?
<[Raiden]> В 1993 году по требованию Правительства Украины нормативными следовало признать варианты в Украину (и соответственно из Украины). Тем самым, по мнению Правительства Украины, разрывалась не устраивающая его этимологическая связь конструкци
<[Raiden]> й на Украину и на окраину.
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> artus: в или на?
<[Raiden]> Однако литературная норма русского языка, согласно которой следует говорить и писать на Украине, – результат исторического развития языка на протяжении нескольких столетий.
<openvoid> я привык говорить на
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну как ты уже сказал в зависимости от языка и в зависимости от контекста в котором применяется
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну вот по сырляндски?
<[Raiden]> в русском языке просто иногда применяется в иногда на. Пример: в школе и на заводе.
<openvoid> скай - ты трезвый? а то что то я засомневался :)
<skai-falkorr> тверез как стёклушко
<openvoid> к островам обычно на
<skai-falkorr> я джва года не пью
<[Raiden]> в украине говорить тоже самое , что говорить в заводе вместо на заводе
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> в украну - в страну
<skai-falkorr> на завод - на место работы
<skai-falkorr> нельзя отправиться в место
<[Raiden]> в школу - школа не страна
<skai-falkorr> но можно отправиться в страну
<openvoid> на гавайи
<[Raiden]> поэтому дел оне в стране
<openvoid> но это тоже про острова
<[Raiden]> а в правилах языка
<openvoid> про сушу только на украину
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: не в правилах,а в устоявшихся этимологических связях
<baronos> в суши, на сушу, на суши сходить в суши
<openvoid> на аляске ещё как то встречается
<skai-falkorr> ибо по правилам - в страну
<skai-falkorr> в любую
<openvoid> я был в гавайях
<skai-falkorr> остров не страна
<skai-falkorr> место не страна
<skai-falkorr> ну отличай же уже
<openvoid> я был в ямайке
<Kyshtynbai> join #android
<Kyshtynbai> тьфу
<Kyshtynbai> слэш пропал
<[Raiden]> да в общем не важно. )
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: ну так.ямайка - государство
<skai-falkorr> а еще можно побывать на ямайке.острове
<[Raiden]> правильно на ямайке
<skai-falkorr> правильно и так и так.смотря по контексту.но звучит лучше "на", поэтому и думают, что правильно
<skai-falkorr> у нас в языке много чего звучит не красиво, но правильно
<ZDebugger> проверка
<[Raiden]> Надо учесть, что многие поэты, ради сохранения размера стиха или просто красоты ради, не стесняются в какой-то степени отходить от "прозаических" правил грамматики и правописания. Тем не менее, можно предположить, что Пушкин не воспринимал в
<[Raiden]> ариант "в" как вопиющее насилие над правилами и духом русского языка.
<artus> ZDebugger, ты флудить долго будеш?
<ZDebugger> вспомнил пароль
<skai-falkorr> ну шо?кто на кого ставит?
<skai-falkorr> наши?аль поляки?
<skai-falkorr> напихаем им за речь посполитую?
<ZDebugger> прошу прощения, просто пароль свой забыл
<baronos> наши конешно
<Kyshtynbai> напихаем ляхам как пить дать
<ZDebugger> больше люблю настольный тенис
<Kyshtynbai> его ж дивизию, ищу android nfs, гадский гугль выдаёт need for speed))).
<ZDebugger> шарик на лево, шарик на право
<[Raiden]> расширь запрос
<openvoid> я за то чтобы убрать вратарей и дать 20 мячиков
<skai-falkorr> заюзай регэкспы
<baronos> cilfsmanager я ж тебе говорил
<[Raiden]> файл систем добавь или нетворк файл систем
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: хоттабыч, перелогиньтесь
<[Raiden]> или шарринг
<Kyshtynbai> baronos:
<Sergey_IT> skai-falkorr, русские говорят по своим правилам
<Kyshtynbai> это моунт менеджер
<Kyshtynbai> поддержки нфс в самой системе нету)
<baronos> ммм, печаль:)
<Kyshtynbai> ищу как присобачить)
<skai-falkorr> Sergey_IT: внезапно, но все говорят по своим правилам.и американцы, и украинцы и нигерийцы
<[Raiden]> Тарас шевченко говорят писал и на и  в, смотря в каком стихе.
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> skai-falkorr, поэтому и на Украине
<skai-falkorr> Sergey_IT: поэтому и в украину
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: не
<openvoid> гугл транслейт даёт один перевод на shit tard и crap
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: да ты то что.у тебя единственная фраза: "на кеды" :-Р
<artus> skai-falkorr, uhfvjntb  на росии отличаются от в росии :)
<Sergey_IT> skai-falkorr, а то итальянцы давить начнут -  в Рома
<openvoid> однако они различаются
<skai-falkorr> Sergey_IT: у итальянцев другой язык
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: айда в кде ))
<openvoid> на то он и робот
<skai-falkorr> Sergey_IT: на случай, если ты не знаешь
<[Raiden]> В русском языке существует традиция говорить "на Украине", обычно мотивируемая происхождением названия "Украина" от слова "окраина"; эта традиция не является "многовековой" – в литературе XVIII-XIX веков можно встретить варианты и "на Украине", и
<[Raiden]>  "в Украйне";
<Sergey_IT> skai-falkorr, украинсткий - тоже другой
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: это новая игрушка?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: видишь?традиция != правило
<[Raiden]> правила вообще расплывчато, его нет.
<openvoid> вот кот ди вуар тоже перехотел называться берегом слоновой кости
<openvoid> хотя это то же самое только по французки
<[Raiden]> в целом, с 1991 года украина стала государством, можно наверное и В , хотя это звучит необычно для моего уха, т.к. я учился в ссср.
<openvoid> чехия греция 2-1
<Sergey_IT> говорим как принято
<skai-falkorr> для моего уха необычным звучик мое кофе
<skai-falkorr> и никто не заставит меня его не называть моим кофе
<Sergey_IT> для моего тоже
<openvoid> кофе - он мой так вроде было
<Sergey_IT> да сейчас правило придурки поменяли
<skai-falkorr> для фурсенки это оказалось слишком сложно
<openvoid> "интелегентная семья продаст роялю, а то мешается в  калидоре" ;)
<artus> skai-falkorr, да кофе сообще звучит не айс, у того  же чая опертона помягче, поприятнее :D
<artus> *б
<skai-falkorr> чай и сам вкуснее
<[Raiden]> вот ещё такое попалось. Так что сравнение со словом окраина вполне правильное
<[Raiden]> В XVI и XVII веках «украинами» называли, в частности, пограничье с Диким полем и земли вдоль Засечной черты, защищавшей Русское государство от крымско-татарских набегов
<Sergey_IT> когда то эстонцы хотели, чтобы в русскос языке Таллин с 2-мя н писался
<openvoid> а когда киргизы захотели алма-ату в алма аты неикто не возмущался
<[Raiden]> а я даже и не знал )
<skai-falkorr> белорусы тоже за беларусь мутили
<skai-falkorr> вместо белоруссия
<skai-falkorr> или наоборот
<skai-falkorr> не помню
<openvoid> не не наоборот
<skai-falkorr> мол зовите нас так, как правильно на нашем языке
<openvoid> наши даже закон приняли
<skai-falkorr> а мы им фиг
<Sergey_IT> тогда все должны Рома говорить
<openvoid> во всех официальных докуметнах беларусию не встретишь - только беларусь
<skai-falkorr> грузию джорджией не зовем, сша юнайтед стейтсами не зовем.и белоруссию беларусью звать не будем
<skai-falkorr> тока беларашкой
<[Raiden]> Хорошо хоть китайцы не пристают. Кстати, в москве ест ькитай город и я тут услышал версию, что кит, это то что за стеной
<[Raiden]> по старому
<[Raiden]> а в китае есть стена
<[Raiden]> может отсюда такое русское название  их страны
<skai-falkorr> при цинь ши-хуане строилась
<baronos> и там правит якудза
<Sergey_IT> а французы германию альмань зовут
<[Raiden]> а не чайна например как  в английском.
<skai-falkorr> китай же мы чиной не зовем
<openvoid> дойчлянд джемани
<openvoid> а китайцы чиной тожеж не зовут
<Kyshtynbai> Президент Линкольн - охотник на вампиров.
<Kyshtynbai> Совсем им головы посрывало
<openvoid> на ихнем языке ихние 2 иероглифа в названии - центральная земля
<Sergey_IT> главное - не учить других
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: дык бекмамбетов снял его :D
<Sergey_IT> Москау - она и в африке москау
<[Raiden]> не знал. Я знаю часто поднебесная называют. В китайской литературе
<openvoid> раша
<Kyshtynbai> 中国 во, це китай по-япоски. тю:гоку )
<openvoid> ну там иероглифы со многими смыслами
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: великая роисся впёрде этастрананепобедитевна
<Kyshtynbai> baronos:  жесть какая-то) за грань. добра и зла
<Kyshtynbai> *гранью
<[Raiden]> а в википедии другая теория, с моей догадкой и с тем что я слышал не состыкуется
<[Raiden]> Слово «Китай» произошло от названия племени кидани, которое правило в северном Китае, когда произошли первые контакты европейской и китайской цивилизаций.
<openvoid> 中 - это что то вроде центр середина, между одним и другим
<Kyshtynbai> да, а второй иероглиф - страна, государство
<[Raiden]> все считают себя центровыми )
<Kyshtynbai> а то)
<skai-falkorr> ага.ватикан так вообще до 92 года не признавал, что земля круглая
<[Raiden]> германия судя по вики латинское название, от него у нас так дойчланд зовется )
<[Raiden]> меня ещё прикалывает Great Britain, не просто британия, а прям великая
<skai-falkorr> вообще она
<openvoid> немцы́ они и есть
<skai-falkorr> зе юнайтед кингдом оф грейт британ анд нозен айеланд
<[Raiden]> угу )
<openvoid> 50 минут до начала
<shenmue> чего? оО
<Kyshtynbai> матча
<rapidsp> 49
<openvoid> трансляция разминки началась
<shenmue> тьфу блин
<only_you> ваши с поляками играют?
<Kyshtynbai> угу
<Scrimmer> украина чтоле?
<only_you> она самая
<openvoid> ваши молодцы вчера
<skai-falkorr> artus: ваши опять народ баламутят
<only_you> а ваши ярко с чехами сыграли
<only_you> да, шева решает)
<artus> skai-falkorr, не фанатею )
<skai-falkorr> artus: я к тому, что делят наших и ваших прям на канале
<skai-falkorr> artus: ваших вашими называют.наших нашими
<openvoid> убунтоводы неделимы
<skai-falkorr> единый братский народ, емае
<artus> skai-falkorr, а флудерастам пофиг на какую тему флудить то )
<rapidsp> kde vs gnome гораздо круче разделение :)
<openvoid> первая космическая республика убунту
<skai-falkorr> artus: слуууушай.а помнишь я тут говорил, что я пять раз уже забывал ,как тя зовут?
<skai-falkorr> artus: не помнишь, мне тогда говорили или нет?а то я забыл помню я или нет
<ZDebugger> вам что больше обсудить нечего
<baronos> задай направление согласно тематике канала))
<skai-falkorr> ZDebugger: у тя есть предложения?
<openvoid> хочу 16 виртуальных рабочих столов а юнити мне не даёт
<shenmue> а сколько можна?
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: по первому желанию - настрой. по второму - попробуй помыться, сводить ее в кино и подарить цветы
<openvoid> 256
<baronos> юнити - он мой, так что... :)
<rapidsp> openvoid: ставь кеды и не парься, хоть 32 :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: юнитя
<ZDebugger> зачем так много?
<openvoid> удобно
<ZDebugger> вчем заключается удобство
<openvoid> окна друг друга не перекрывают
<rapidsp> каждый чятик на отдельном столе же! :)
<shenmue> есть экспо
<ZDebugger> кто обновлял ядро на дебиан 6 стабле
<[Raiden]> в кедах ещё идея комнат есть. наоткрывал софтин ондй тематики, обозвал комнату и закрыл её. Когда откроешь - всё сразу откроется. Типа как автозагрузка ,но тольк опри заходе в комнату.
<[Raiden]> если кому столов нехватает
<artus> ZDebugger, причем тут дебиан?
<shenmue> ZDebugger прям в тематику канала попал ага
<baronos> :)
<shenmue> baronos а ты сиди тиха =)
<openvoid> дебиан здесь офтопик не то что вопросы языкознания
<ZDebugger> бубунту тот же дебиан
<ZDebugger> какая разница?
<skai-falkorr> ой плёха
<artus> @kick ZDebugger иди расказывай эти сказки еще где нить
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: кеды не катят. ибо мыши плакали, кололись... ну и т.д. )))
<[Raiden]> но продолжали кушать гном?
<[Raiden]> )
<rapidsp> как то так :)
<[Raiden]> хихи
<skai-falkorr> спорить по поводу ненужности дебиана на этом канале с дебианщиками... да еще говорить им, что дебиан - это убунта...
<skai-falkorr> а давайте станем хиппи
<openvoid> только что видел - доставка пиццы подкатила к соседнему подъезду с двумя российскими флагами на задних окнах
<openvoid> бизнес снимает сливки
<Sergey_IT> хиппи - это волосатик в свитере - типичный линуксоид
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/06/12/cross/
<skai-falkorr> нацисты совсем не знают, что делать
<openvoid> у хиппи свободная любовь - у линуксоида свободная ось
<openvoid> почуствуйте разницу
<baronos> злодеи вы ссылочные :(
<skai-falkorr> "А потому сегодня мы готовы протянуть руку полякам и общим украинско-польским фронтом, за совместно пролитую кровь, победить", - сказал националист.
<Sergey_IT> openvoid, линуксоиды свободнее
<[Raiden]> печально видеть, что в\на украине есть такие как унаунсо. Неужели не могли себе других врагов найти? Или ваще попробовать для начала мирно пожить.
<skai-falkorr> Sergey_IT: скажи это стопицот блоббам, без которых ты в инет то не выйдешь
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну им же надо как то лизнуть запад.чтобы быбла дали
<[Raiden]> ничего личного, просто бизнес? :)
<skai-falkorr> ага
<[Raiden]> я думаю унсо не просто крикуны, а серьезные маньяки.
<openvoid> любой прыщь спешит о себе громко заявить был бы повод
<only_you> у нас _НА_ Украине все только сидят и думают, как же лизнуть зад западу, да
<skai-falkorr> все, кто главный в таких - только за бабло
<skai-falkorr> а вот на дело всегда можно найти безмоглого
<[Raiden]> only_you: ну не про всех )
<[Raiden]> про конкретно тех
<openvoid> про это усо все знать никто наверное не хочет, вот они и кривляются
<openvoid> а думают на всех укранинцев
<Sergey_IT> Иван Андреевич все про это уже сказал
<[Raiden]> ну, я так не думаю.
<only_you> а восточная часть все сидит и думает, как же лизнуть зад рашке..
<[Raiden]> гг
<openvoid> ну не знаю я к нашим скинам отрицателно отношусь
<only_you> вот так и живем..
<rapidsp> а в результапте оргазмеа нет ни у тех н у других :)
<only_you> у меня есть иногда (:
<rapidsp> ))
<only_you> благо, я политикой не интересуюсь
<openvoid> правильно - не нужно читать советских газет до обедща
<openvoid> церемония открытия начинается
<openvoid> 15 минут до начала
<Sergey_IT> openvoid, читать надо с умом
<openvoid> ум умом а пищеварение должно проходить в здоровой обстановке
<openvoid> советских употреблено в терминах автора - те черезчур политизированных
<openvoid> мне в донбассе открытие понравилась
<openvoid> шахтёры уголь и пылающий блиллиант
<brestows> у кого чего есть почитать про проектирование бд
<openvoid> на удасити вроде есть курс
<baronos> this is russia мощно развернули :)
<openvoid> но как всегда перекосили
<openvoid> кик оф
<openvoid> поехали
<markmx> Братцы, а что у нас есть аналогичного 3d Max? ну для нуба чтоп но чтоп полноценно?, ато тут выяснилось кой чо :)
<gim_> markmx: Blender
<gim_> !blender
<ubuntuhelp> Blender — пакет для создания 3D-графики, включающий в себя средства моделирования, анимации, рендеринга, постобработки видео, а также создания интерактивных игр. Туториалы по Blender см. на http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro и http://blender3d.org.ua/cgi-bin/def.pl?13
<markmx> пасип, у меня тут девушка оказывается тридемаксит адово... попробуемс пересадить ее на блендера
<openvoid> пачинил юнити
<openvoid> причина была что загружался всё время юнити 2д
<openvoid> а причина того что загружался только он - обновился fglrx в репах
<_d4vid> openvoid, в каких репах?
<openvoid> ну откуда то он берется когда ставишь пропиетарные дрова
<tagezi> всем привет
<_d4vid> openvoid, у тебя какая версия дров стоит?
<openvoid> когда то я включил галку "Enable prophietary 3d drivers"
<openvoid> и какието поставились
<Sergey_IT> openvoid, так зайди в драйверы и посмотри
<openvoid> а вот нашёл это место
<openvoid> почемуто светится ATI Fire GL
<openvoid> что то мне кажется что раньше был Video driver for AMD graphics accelerators
<Sergey_IT> 1:0
<openvoid> 3-й для Дзагоева
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT, доров
<Sergey_IT> привет
<openvoid> так что признак - число рабочих столов не меняется - это значит юнити 2д
<Sergey_IT> openvoid, странно, что 2Д от 3Д не смог отличить ;)
<mva> openvoid:
<mva> >> prophietary
<mva> >> пропиетарные
<mva> Это случайные опечатки, дислексия, или проблемы с монитором?
<openvoid> да оно такое гладенькое всё трудно отличить 2д
<[Raiden]> наши молодцы. Тоже решил глянуть, хотя обычно не смотрю.
<[Raiden]> убег снова )
<openvoid> mva просто галку эту поставил не менее года назад, и даже не сразу вспомнил где её искать снова не то уж как она называется
<Sergey_IT> openvoid: у тебя какая версия убунты?
<openvoid> 12.04
<openvoid> спасибо mva наконец сподобился прочитать оригинал английского слова по слогам :)
<Sergey_IT> openvoid, откуда тогда год?
<openvoid> с апгрейдами
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: А что же они Распберри не додумались в какой-нибудь корпус запихать.
<skai-falkorr> кто они и причем тут я?
<Nor8> ДА ты тут про распберри на хабре писал, так я глянул. Ты сам то смотрел?
<umren> роспберри это ваще фейл
<Nor8> umren: Это почему?
<skai-falkorr> Оо
<skai-falkorr> я на хабре писал?
<skai-falkorr> братюнь, выдыхай
<Nor8> Ты про хабр писал, а не на хабре
<skai-falkorr> наркотики тебя до добра не доведут
<Nor8> По себе о людях не суди.
<skai-falkorr> а я и не сужу.поэтому и считаю тебя наркоманом
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Твои вывод ошибочны, что позволяет мне сделать определенные выводы о твоих аналитических способностях. Что с совокупностью ряда факторов рисует неприглядную картину твоей личности.
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: вово. очередной наркоманский бред одесского психолога
<skai-falkorr> ну как без веществ ты мог посчитать себя великим знатоком людей?
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: От штампов не пробовал отказаться при выражении своих мыслей?
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: они слишком сложны для тебя? мне постараться использовать слова не длиннее 4х букв ради тебя?
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Чтение классической литературы помогает очень, не все же анимэ смотреть.
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: так ты еще и анимешник?ужс
 * skai-falkorr побрызгал святой водой
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: ты уже начал дымиться и кричать на японском?
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Ничего, кроме чувства брезгливости, твои потуги отбрехаться не вызывают. Подумай об этом на досуге.
<skai-falkorr> о.так это я отбрехиваюсь?спасибо, не знал
<skai-falkorr> я вообще высказываю тебе, что ты глуп и не нужен.но ты не способен понять толстые намеки
<skai-falkorr> сочувствую
<pahan> может кто в двух словах сказать что нынче с Open Office? Кто там у руля Oracle или Apache? Чего ставить сечас модно так сказать?
<skai-falkorr> апа
<openvoid> эх
<skai-falkorr> оракел его отдал
<Sergey_IT> 1:1
<[Raiden]> угу, поляки молодцы )
<[Raiden]> ...тоже
<pahan> Но в репах официальных его нету сейчас?
<_d4vid> пахан ты можешь скачать с офф сайта
<pahan> так уже
<openvoid> vjlyмодно ставить либру
<_d4vid> но либра рулит
<pahan> по идее либра есть тоже самое только с другим названием?
<_d4vid> сейчас у меня с ппа стоит 3.5.4
<skai-falkorr> оно тебе надо?почти год висело мертвым грузом после ухода разрабов в либру, а потом в инкубаторах апача
<skai-falkorr> сейчас опен тупее либры
<pahan> у меня либра глючит
<scratchx[x]> кто собирал игру m.a.r.s
<scratchx[x]> ?
<_d4vid> что за игра?
<_d4vid> скретч .. ты пакеты игры искал?
<scratchx[x]> Не
<scratchx[x]> _d4vid: ну в инете глянь сам еще не играл
<scratchx[x]> вот хочу собрать
<scratchx[x]> тока хз как)
<_d4vid> <scratchx[x]> https://launchpad.net/~mars-core/+archive/ppa
<scratchx[x]> под 12.04 нету вроде
<_d4vid> ну поставь от онейрик
<scratchx[x]> да вот думал собрать из сорцев
<Nor8> Поставь дезуру, там она есть. Без всяких бубнов.
<Nor8> А дезура нативная под линукс.
<scratchx[x]> 0.7.4
<scratchx[x]> Nor8: хм что это?
<Nor8> Тебя в гугле забанили?
<scratchx[x]> как хоть пишется?
<Nor8> караул
<_d4vid> :)
<scratchx[x]> что?
<_d4vid> дезуре
<baronos> desura
<scratchx[x]> да мне просто интересно собрать из сорцев
<_d4vid> <scratchx[x]> http://www.moddb.com/games/mars-a-ridiculous-shooter/tutorials/building-your-mars-version-on-ubuntu
<scratchx[x]> спасибо
<_d4vid> незачто
<openvoid> какой то патетический комментатор
<openvoid> драв - выдохлись под конец
<openvoid> фул тайм
<Kyshtynbai> ну чочочо, надо греков драть. 4 у нас, три у чехив, по одному у греков и полякив
<[Raiden]> в общем мне понарвилось. Главное что не продули )
<skai-falkorr> нас устроит ничья с греками
<skai-falkorr> и мы все равно пройдем
<tagezi> чо, наши не продули?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: 1-1
<tagezi> начали изменять себе?
<umren> повезло нашим)
<umren> второй тайм ужасный)
<[Raiden]> вратарь хороший
<openvoid> здохли
<umren> конечно здохли
<openvoid> физподготовка никакая
<tagezi> блин, такая команда была, увереная в себе, стабильная.. взяли всё испортили (
<umren> аршавина еще не меняют, смешно
<umren> он в арсенале никогда 90 минут не играл
<umren> видно было что последние 20 минут он ваще не бегал
<umren> обе замены нулевые получились.. потому что полузащита уже не работала, смысл 2 напов выводить, если до них мяч лететь не будет
<openvoid> если грекам продуем одно утешение разница забитых
<umren> да не, греков выйграем
<umren> мотивация будет)
<umren> из группы выйдем, а там уже вылетим
<umren> в лучших традициях
<_d4vid> почему на лоре так негативно относятся к унити?
<[Raiden]> там не только юзеры убунты
<[Raiden]> да и я как юзер , тоже к ней не очень положительно отношусь.
<_d4vid> хм
<[Raiden]> за основу взят мощный вм - вот и все плюсы.
<[Raiden]> всё остальное недостатки и спорные решения
<[Raiden]> ну может не так ужасно как я сказал , но типа того
<_d4vid> :)
<[Raiden]> мне например не нравится глобал меню и негоризонтальный док - на него нефига не влизает, а скроллинг - это потеря времени.
<_d4vid> вот я за юнити .. и доволен. простого решения для раб. стола я не встречал
<_d4vid> всё перепробывал ..
<_d4vid> решил что юнити сила
<[Raiden]> если я хочу увидеть пункт меню, открытого окна.... Я должен активировать окно, потом тянутся к глобал меню
<[Raiden]> в обычном окне достаточно просто сразу кликать на меню, даже если окно не активно
<[Raiden]> возможно всё это мелочи, но я привык так и мне это очень заметно
<_d4vid> и как же по твоему в осиксе жили до сих пор? )
<[Raiden]> а я не знаю, я 20 лет на ибм писи совместимых жил и ничего от макоси мне не надо
<_d4vid> там же тож глобал меню
<_d4vid> ясно
<umren> _d4vid лор это какое то мерило? там сборище неадекватов и троллей )
<umren> любую тему там засирают в момент
<_d4vid> :)
<umren> поэтому туда просто ходят лулзов словить
<umren> и пофлеймить
<[Raiden]> идея дока конечно нравится. Но мне нарвится как он реализован в вин7 - интеграция панели и дока. Или как в кде, с таскбаром икон онли - т.е. точн отак же.
<umren> идея дока нормальная, это не недостаток юнити
<umren> нормальное де.
<[Raiden]> и ещё в обоих случая горизонтальное положение по умолчанию, что дает мног оместа, т.к. вайдовы монитор по горизонтали длиннее
<[Raiden]> а вертикальный док , причем единсвенный не катит
<umren> ты любишь горизонтальное, но и куча нытик которые орут, что вертикальное лучше
<umren> все сайты например, с этим доком смотрятся лучше на порядок
<umren> тк по ширине всегда влезает
<[Raiden]> в винде панель двигается как хочешь, в кде и двигается и сохдается ещё любое количесво панелей
<umren> зато у тя снизу свободно )
<[Raiden]> в юнити только сбоку
<[Raiden]> = юнити проигрывает
<umren> чем? единицы недовольны расположением
<umren> меньше выбор - лучше
<umren> нельзя сломать
<_d4vid> можно же было его внизу разместить
<umren> можно вроде, хаком
<_d4vid> с плагином для юнити
<_d4vid> да
<_d4vid> или он в 12.04 не пашет?
<umren> хз
<[Raiden]> ну панель верхняя и док это тольк очасть моего недовольства. Юнити не только это. Это целая среда которая использует части гнома3 и этими частями я тоже не доволен. например в терминале можно отцепить вкладку ,а прицепить (склеить) нет, в наут
<[Raiden]> илусе отрезали панель инструментов...
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> в а дельфине редактируемая панель инструментов
<[Raiden]> а в*
<[Raiden]> в общем меня оно не удивляет и не радует. Если вас радует - то и ладно. Значит каноникал не зря старается.
<[Raiden]> сн :)
<_d4vid> хм
<_d4vid> каноникал не дураки сидят
<_d4vid> знают что лепят
<_d4vid> )
<_d4vid> ешо худ хоть я им редко пользуюсь но кому то ведь удобно ввести слово чем мышой тыкать
<_d4vid> скоро голосовую подержку включат тогда точно полюбят худ ^
<dmay> о, тут тоже жизнь
<dmay> кстати убогость идеи управления голосом доказали ещё в чуть ли не в 90е
<_d4vid> 90е ведь не 21ый век ^
<dmay> а человеки за 20 лет сильно изменились? )
<_d4vid> да
<dmay> ойдаладна
<_d4vid> сравни юнити и другие дм
<_d4vid> )
<dmay> юнити
<dmay> тьфу
<dmay> юнити это криво сделанный таскбар из 7ки + свистелки, чего тут сравнивать
<dmay> я про голосовой ввод говорю
<_d4vid> худ?
<_d4vid> да
<_d4vid> он будет няшным
<dmay> даже яблофаги своей сири нифига не пользуются...
<_d4vid> ну яблофаги.. а тут худ
<dmay> те же яйца, только в профиль
<_d4vid> мне будет легче сказать чем наводить мышью на крестик
<_d4vid> чувствуешь разницу?
<_d4vid> ^
<_d4vid> волшебное слово "закрыть"
<artus> иы не забыл закрыть дверь, и опа, закрылось все что было открыто
<_d4vid> окно или окна
<artus> ну окно, тоде вполне бытовая фраза )
<dmay> управление голосовыми связками требует больших ресурсов мозга чем шевеление запястьем же )
<_d4vid> дмей ты намекаешь на то что убунтеры с мозгами не осилят?
<_d4vid> )
<dmay> + да, проконсультировал кого нить по телефону рядом с компом, а у тебя вместо убунты винда поставилась XD
<_d4vid> лол
<dmay> я намекаю что всё прогрессивное человечество забило на голосовое управление сто лет назад
<artus> ну окромя как управление там собаками, рабами и подобным :D
<_d4vid> а как быть тем кто без рук? им ведь голосовое управление только в пользу
<dmay> ну там то голосовой интерфейс уже очень давно встроен, вот все и привыкли
<dmay> а ведь как это было бы офигенно - собака с управлением через браузер ~_~
<artus> _d4vid, те кто без рук они тааак успешно ногами справляются, что еще не понятно что удобнее
<_d4vid> О_О
<dmay> _d4vid: ну ты ведь не использыешь high contrast темы которые для тех, кто без зрения?
<artus> не, ну какие то базовые фишки голосом вещать в принципе прикольно, но как основа работы - мышко-клаво такательство выигрывает
<_d4vid> дмей я нет -
<dmay> я тебе даже больше скажу - их никто не использует
<dmay> с нормальным зрением, имею ввиду
<_d4vid> а зачем им? если у них со зрением в порядке?
<artus> ну а зачем голосовое управление если руки вроде как есть? )
<dmay> нну я об этом и говорю
<dmay> в общем, у вас тут всё так же весёленько :3
<_d4vid> голосвое управление в худ ето совсем другая статья ..
<_d4vid> удобно будет сто пудово
<_d4vid> если конешно оно будет понимать другие языки кроме англиского
<_d4vid> при инсталяции 12.10 будет спрашивать установить голосовые языковые пакеты
<_d4vid> ^
<dmay> на прошлом ВВДЦ про сири так же говорили, и что? даже под ведроид пару подделок склепали, а всё равно никто не пользуется
<_d4vid> я буду
<_d4vid> :)
<dmay> ты сильно один живешь?
<_d4vid> я один
<dmay> а, ну тогда ок, [шутка про "всего друзей - с компом поговорить"]
<_d4vid> хм
<_d4vid> а причём тут один ли я или нет? не понял
<dmay> при том, что нормальных людей жена/мама/брат/сестра через час такого голосового управления начнут сильно обижать
<_d4vid> скажу что болтаю по скайпу
<_d4vid> ^
<artus> доктору ...
<_d4vid> помогаю другу по скайпу
<_d4vid> как открыть кнопку пуск в винде.
<dmay> за скайп, ввиду его большей плотности речи, обижать начинают несколько быстрее :3
<artus> сидиш, никого не трогаеш, уговариваеш комп закрыть окно ... :D
<dmay> )
<_d4vid> я со скайпом никому не мешаю .. даже гостям
<dmay> либо вызовут врачей, либо насильно отправят на улицу
<tagezi> какието у вас непонятливые родственики
<_d4vid> я же орать не собираюсь
<_d4vid> ^
<_d4vid> я так тихо "закрыть окно" шопотом ..
<artus> это до первой не в тему набраной комбинации, или сказаной , как то так
<tagezi> а выключение компьютера по руски как будет звучать? ))
<tagezi> русски*
<_d4vid> у меня с нервами в порядке меня трудно разозлить..
<artus> tagezi,  да вырубись ты наконец железяка проклятая
<artus> ну или как то так
<_d4vid> "выключить компютер"
<tagezi> artus: ну примерно так, только по русски ))))
<artus> это до первых обнов в убунте будет "выключить компютер"  , ога
<artus> а вот потом будеш читать ему оды и повести дабы он потух
<tagezi> покрайне мере я его выключаю последнюю неделю именно с такими мыслями (
<_d4vid> артус незнаю что будет -.- поживём увидем
<tagezi> интересно, сколько это будет жрать ресурсов?
<_d4vid> много
<_d4vid> ^
<artus> да вот на ту же венду голововое управление рожают уже лет 12 как, и чето глухо
<tagezi> странные они, есть же дезасемблер
<tagezi> взяли с мака, подправили и понеслась )
<artus> до сих пор не могут нормальную распозновалку речи сделать
<dmay> кстате на винде голосовое управление б-м адекватное
<dmay> за мак не скажу
<dmay> но результат то один - всем пофиг
<_d4vid> хм
<_d4vid> я уверен что с голосовым худом будет прорыв
<dmay> artus: нормальные распозновалки были уже в начале 2000х. просто на них тоже всем было наплевать
<artus> dmay, вот как было на уровне нулевых, так и осталось
<dmay> именно. а почему? а потому что никому не надо.
<artus> учиш его пол часа тебя понимать, потом пытаешся пол часа убедить его в том что ты что то таки говориш
<artus> dmay, ну че, минуя стадию адекватной голосовой управлялки уже за моск берутся ))
<artus> вот на этой то стадии пользователей линукса сильно подсократится :D
<dmay> _d4vid: качнуть мышкой тупо физически егче, чем открывать рот, набирать воздух, формировать какие то звуки...
<dmay> artus: XD
<artus> _d4vid, ну прорыва то не будет это точно, если ток они не сделають 99% распознавалку произнесенного
<_d4vid> я марку верю
<artus> но чето берут меня сомнения , ибо уже были бы и адекватные говорилки , а так вокруг фигня какая то ))
<dmay> марк обещал за пять лет обогнать хотя бы маки, ага
<dmay> пока обогнали только федору с сусей
<_d4vid> да
<artus> кубунтоводы тож верили марку, а вот как то прокинул их с баблом то
<_d4vid> и то за ето спасибо.. зюзя гамно^
<_d4vid> зелёное
<dmay> и то, у меня жена ни разу не линуксоид на днях выдала что из них самая адекватная именно федора
<_d4vid> ставь ей убунту с гном шелом
<dmay> *она софтинки под разными осями тестит
<dmay> убунта тоже есть. про неё в основном матом.
<artus> так что , _d4vid как минимум вариант если сам наговориш базу слов и их вариаций в состоянии от проснулся-напился-бежал 3 квартала за автобусом  - и уже все это хоткеями обвещаеш будет ня ))
<dmay> когда тестеру приходится час разбираться это косяк софтины или всё таки юнити - это как то не тру
<_d4vid> оО
<dmay> artus: а ещё можно пропустить всё до "хоткеями обвешаешь" и тоже будет ня )
<dmay> и, обратите внимание, гораздо меньшими усилиями
<artus> dmay, ну вот иногда валяясь на диване крикнуть чтоб плеер перемотал кусок было бы удобно
<artus> но опять же так чтоб это был твой набор и делал то чего тебе хочется а не то что разрабы навешают в довесок
<dmay> artus: нухз, я лично настолько лентяй, что мне легче кнопку на лентяшке шёлкнуть чем что-то куда-то говорит )
<dmay> *ь
<_d4vid> индивидуального ничего не будет ясно и сейчас
<artus> там кто то вроде выбросил на рынок систему умного дома, с понтом разпознавалка, говорилка, управлялка, так вот с речью то у них траблы по факту ))
<artus> Разработчики браузера Opera пришли в себя и объявили о «начале конца» платформ Opera Unite и Opera Widgets, функции голосового управления.
<artus> аххахаа
<dmay> и сколько у них заняло это просветление? когда там юнайт выкатили?
<artus> да чето доолго они тупили то
<dmay> ещё-б всякие почты с рссами повыпиливали, я б может даже поставил бы побалаваться
<dmay> > Первая публичная версия являлась лабораторной сборкой Opera 10 16 июня 2009 года
<dmay> почти ровно три года
<artus> dmay, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tboamfUryjU&feature=player_embedded давай тести на семерочке
<artus> со второй минуты собственно само действо
<dmay> Оффициальный сайт http://голос.ригс.рф
<dmay> и сразу на...кхм... ну вы поняли
<artus> _d4vid, ну вроде чето пытаются пилить даже на русише, авось чего родят
<artus> dmay, даже с 2/30
<dmay> пестес реакция по 5 секунд
<artus> @voice dmay
<_d4vid> :)
<dmay> извините, не удержался ^_^'
<artus> да ты чет только успеваеш вылезти из мута и опять шалиш :D
<dmay> такой вопрос по ролику
<artus> dmay, не, ну тупняк конечно жесткий
<dmay> как так автор может в голосовое управление но не умеет в скринкасты?
<artus> Петиция против удаления IRC, Торрента, Голосового управления, Виджетов и Unite из Оперы12 // а где питиция за удаление всего этого г? )))
<artus> dmay, так это, может оно тупит у него ибо гуглом распознается
<dmay> artus: а, ну тогда это объясняет съемку монитора телефоном
<_d4vid> бб
<artus> снов
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-13
<max4men> привет народ
<max4men> кто нибудь пытался разворачивать CloudStack
<max4men> есть такие?
<max4men> все спят еще что ли?
<sharikoff> нету
<sharikoff> на квм делали
<sharikoff> proxbox еще
<max4men> sharikoff: а на квм что поднимали?
<max4men> sharikoff: не знаком с ним просто
<sharikoff> квм это все тоже самое только консольно
<sharikoff> именно облако надо? точнее что надо от облака?
<max4men> да, пытаюсь развернуть облако. IaaS, PaaS.
<max4men> используем Xen, потому начал глядеть в сторону CloudStack
<sharikoff> линукс?
<sharikoff> гостевой?
<max4men> не только
<sharikoff> погоди не убегай
<sharikoff> хочу поспрашивать
<sharikoff> не занят?
<max4men> нет, работаю
<max4men> буду тут
<sharikoff> понятно
<sharikoff> архитектура какая должна быть?
<sharikoff> сервак + сторадж
<sharikoff> на серве гипервизор и виртуалки на сторадже
<sharikoff> + мульки типа лайв миграции и тд
<sharikoff> так?
<max4men> да, так
<sharikoff> почему именно клаудстек?
<sharikoff> рулителей будет много?
<max4men> хз даже. да, планируем это продавать
<max4men> т.е. будет на каждый домен по хозяину
<sharikoff> вдски
<sharikoff> так?
<max4men> Iaas
<max4men> типа vmware vcloud
<sharikoff> давай на пальцах
<sharikoff> я клиент например
<sharikoff> что я покупаю?
<sharikoff> только виртуалку?
<sharikoff> с расширяемыми ресурсами?
<max4men> ты покупаешь некий пул ресурсов
<max4men> который можешь использовать как хочешь
<max4men> да, с расширением
<sharikoff> т.е грубо комп тока удаленный
<max4men> грубо набор серверов если тебе он нужен
<sharikoff> ясно
<sharikoff> виртуал дедикейтед серверс
<sharikoff> сюда смарел? http://habrahabr.ru/post/129594/
<sharikoff> еще вопрос
<sharikoff> манчик какой нть кроме оф доков есть на этот слаудстек?
<sharikoff> + этого проксмокса в том
<sharikoff> что если ты виртуализируешь линукс то можно юзать опенвз
<max4men> нет. это не только vds
<sharikoff> а это жрет меньше ресурсов ииработает быстрее
<sharikoff> а вот если фря или еще чо нть нестандартное
<sharikoff> то квм
<sharikoff> одновременно естественно
<max4men> не пойдет, нет системы релтайм учета ресурсов
<max4men> неа, кроме оф доков нет
<max4men> в том и дело, сижу узнаю
<sharikoff> max4men, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfMd5eNnJLo судя по демке не вижу разницы
<max4men> это оно и есть. citrix купил просто cloud.com
<max4men> или объединился
<max4men> что то такое
<Scrimmer> утро доброе, господа
<sharikoff> не..
<sharikoff> нехочу ксен
<max4men> почему?
<sharikoff> max4men, http://www.netangels.ru/support/overview/xen-vs-kvm/
<sharikoff> вкратце
<max4men> sharikoff: а на kvm есть хоть какой гуй?
<sharikoff> ну я ссылку выше давал
<max4men> по идее я не вижу особой разницы в выборе гипервизора
<max4men> без разнице что хоть xen хоть kvm
<sharikoff> там по ссылке все причины есть
<sharikoff> квм имхо гибче
<max4men> пытаюсь с CloudStack разобраться)
<sharikoff> =)
<max4men> т.к. он и то и то держит)
<sharikoff> ну тогда остается разница лишь в морде
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> хотя че то в офф руководстве речь про ксен
<sharikoff> или я проглядел
<max4men> проглядел. он и ксен и вмваре и квм держит
<sharikoff> а ссылку дать могешь?
<sharikoff> попробую мутануть
<sharikoff> все равно делать нечего
<max4men> http://cloudstack.org
<sharikoff> =) неоригинально
<max4men> все что есть )
<max4men> http://docs.cloudstack.org/
<Scrimmer> деньги :3
<Scrimmer> не туда
<max4men> где деньги?
<max4men> вроде gpl
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> это не мой выбор
<Scrimmer> в кде зайти чтоли..
<sharikoff> я не понимаю хоть убе в чем разница
<max4men> между чем и чем?
<sharikoff> между проксом и этим клаудстеком
<sharikoff> все вроде одинаково
<sharikoff> тока там дистр
<sharikoff> а тут кучка скриптов и кучка движений руками
<sharikoff> хлипко как то все..
<max4men> пока читаю про прокс...
<max4men> а вот такая ситуация
<max4men> смотри
<max4men> я клиент, обращаюсь к тебе
<sharikoff> такс
<max4men> мне надо 2 сервака, плюс сеть между ними, чтобы этим всем я рулил, ну и гуй соответственно к этому
<max4men> может это прокс?
<sharikoff> 2 сервака и сеть может
<sharikoff> гуй наверное нет
<sharikoff> скорее всего
<max4men> т.е. я лично все что купил не увижу выходит. все будет настраиваться с твоей стороны?
<max4men> просто как ТЗ от меня будет и все
<sharikoff> ну я делаю по твоим хотелкам
<sharikoff> я понял так
<max4men> аа
<sharikoff> а в клоуд они могут сами рулить ресурсами?
<sharikoff> ползунок туда ползунок сюда?
<max4men> да, клиенту дается ссылка на вебморду логин и пасс
<max4men> с определенным кол-вом ресурсов
<sharikoff> аааа
<sharikoff> допер я
<max4men> и клиент сам рулит куда и на что делить
<sharikoff> купил он кучку места
<sharikoff> а там уж сам решает чо туда пихать
<max4men> ага
<sharikoff> и на сколько делить
<max4men> облачный дц
<sharikoff> ну ясно
<sharikoff> я подозреваю что в проксе есть и юзерский акк..
<sharikoff> подозреваю но точно не знаю
<max4men> надо почитать, хотя мне кажется это обычный гипервизор
<max4men> как виртуал бокс
<artus> max4men, скорее уж как esxi
<sharikoff> artus, q
<sharikoff> у тя место есть?
<artus> sharikoff, бдиш? )) q
<sharikoff> давай поднимем этот клоуд едрит его
<max4men> artus: ну не суть важно =)
<max4men> он у меня поднят, только разобраться не могу (
<artus> max4men, ну такой не сутью можно и какой нить виртуалписи с ксеном сравнивать
<artus> :D
<max4men> artus: согласен ))))
<max4men> пусть будет esxi )
<max4men> sharikoff: поднят. ему много не надо. убунта 10 hdd 1 гиг оперативы
<max4men> плюс гипервизор какой нибудь подключить
<artus> это типа убунта 10 или 10ть хдд? ))
<sharikoff> а подсоединялки стораджей там все гуишные?
<max4men> и убунта 10 и жесткого 10 жватит)
<max4men> sharikoff: да гуишные
<max4men> http://download.cloud.com/releases/3.0.0/CloudStack3.0QuickInstallGuide.pdf собственно тут все
<max4men> для установки
<max4men> расписано до последней команды
<max4men> а вот дальше непонятно... либо я слепой..
<max4men> время то уж.. пойду пообедаю, народ.. на пол часика )
<sharikoff> домой уж пора
<sharikoff> время то 5 вечера
<artus> еще 11 нет, так что сиди )
<istorik> помогите контролировать температуру ЦП и видео карты, как только запущу страницу с флешем, вырубает ноут
<max4men> sharikoff: по какому часовому поясу живешь?)
<max4men> artus: и ты) )
<Scrimmer> istorik, как тут помочь то? о_0
<sharikoff> max4men, pert, hong-kong, ulaanbator
<sharikoff> Scrimmer, дуть
<max4men> sharikoff: дальний восток?
<istorik> напомнить команды для принудительной указки частоты процессора
<sharikoff> иркутск
<istorik> или если есть варианты лучше, предложить их
<Scrimmer> э, я думал частота указывается в биосе
<max4men> sharikoff: проезжал ) симпаичный городок
<istorik> ondemand conservative powersave и так далее
<sharikoff> max4men, симпатичный городок это люксембург
<sharikoff> а это иркутск
<sharikoff> есть разница =)
<artus> max4men, киев )
<SergeyIT> artus, еще москва скажи
<vladgobelen> Пользуясь случаем хочу передать привет ССЗБ и спросить: у кого это работает и на какой конфигурации? for i in `seq 1 1000`; do mysql -uroot --password=bad${i} -h 127.0.0.1 2>/dev/null; done
<artus> SergeyIT, не, разница в час, или в 2, не помню  к чему пришли по смене часовых поясов
<artus> вобщем +2  от гринвича )
<sharikoff> 2 пальца
<sharikoff> от альголя
<artus> vladgobelen, а не проще ли тупо сбросить пас ?
<artus> или легких путей не ищем ? ))
<sharikoff> artus, это бага
<vladgobelen> artus: Всмысле сбросить? Это НЕ от рута команда
<sharikoff> хеш иногда возвращает тру
<artus> а, хацкер
<sharikoff> и можно залогиниться в мускуль без паса
<vladgobelen> artus: Это бага некоторых x86_64 систем с некоторыми вариантами мускула и марии
<sharikoff> это вездеописанная бага
<vladgobelen> artus: в одном случае из 256 оно залогинится без пароля и даст рутовский доступ
<sharikoff> просто в деревне с названием киев читать не умеют и радио не говорит =)
<vladgobelen> Вот мне и интересно у кого тут оно сработало?
<artus> vladgobelen, я всегда говорил что x64 зло :D
<max4men> sharikoff: сравнил ))
<vladgobelen> artus: На всех моих кофигурациях и на провайдерских не работает.
<vladgobelen> везде 64
<artus> vladgobelen, ну так чего ты переживаеш, может условия там должны быть особые, или звезды сойтись
<vladgobelen> Интересно, однако.
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг.
<max4men> sharikoff[away]: не пробовал поставить CloudStack?
<artus> max4men, он от знцы отвалился
<max4men> artus: эх. а ты не стал ставить?
<artus> не, не доводилось
<artus> max4men, сейчас больше фигней в виде проброса в виртуалки видео страдаем, для ваяния собственно игровых виртуалок :)
<max4men> artus: поясни, чет не догнал )
<artus> max4men, ну стоит у тя в полке сервак, на котором крутитцо пара-тройка виртуалок которые позволяют тебе гамать в всякие кризисы вторые на максимальных настройках + еще на выбор конфиги систем для работы\мультимедия и тд, все
<artus> сиде по логике прячется в самом дальнем чулане и вещает на твой самый большой телевизор в гостинной , без шума, пыли, и остальных неудобств
<artus> andrex, пыщ
<andrex> artus: re
<openvoid> я вчера пробовал пробросить видео в виртуалку
<openvoid> не очень получилось
<openvoid> xen починили, работает
<openvoid> а видео пробрасывать не  хочет - от Dom0 его отвязать не получаеется
<SVDraiv> Добрых суток. На борту Ubuntu 11.10 проблема с сетевой карточкой rtl8139, нет конекта =( В сетевых подкл(проводных) болтается WIred connection но толку нет
<andrex> SVDraiv: сетевая карта в нет смотрит?
<andrex>  ifconfig -a покажи
<andrex> !paste > SVDraiv
<ubuntuhelp> SVDraiv, please see my private message
<andrex> умёр чтоле...
<Mechanicus> Стоит ли ставить OnLive на бубунту?
<Mechanicus> Или это маразм? :)
<SergeyIT> а это что?
<Mechanicus> Грубо говоря, игры в облаке
<SVDraiv> Извините, улетал. Поставил 10.10 она из коробки всё потянула, мне пойдет. На этом пк всего 3 принтера болтаются
<SVDraiv> вычитал в нети что именно с этой карточкой 50/50, может конфликт с другим оборудованием возникнуть (ну как то так)
<andrex> мда
<max4men> господа, может кто зашел, CloudStack кто нибудь юзал?
<andrex> !ask | max4men может и зашел кто но
<ubuntuhelp> max4men может и зашел кто но: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<max4men> емко.., благодарю
<andrex> иии?
<max4men> иии?
<andrex> да не, забей
<max4men> andrex: сам не юзал?
<andrex> нет, да и если кто и юзал может и незнать чего те там надо, а кто не юзал может знать, короче не стого конца ты вопрос начал
<max4men> просто хотяб отозвался кто нить кто вообще пытался знакомиться
<max4men> спят все видимо
<andrex> да просто основной человек по виртуализации в яндекс сбежал
<max4men> очень жаль
<SVDraiv> эх, здравствуйте. На борту Ubuntu 11.10. Требуется созать задачу на автоматическое откл пк. Установил планировшик, прописываю время и пр. А вот какую команду прописать не знаю =(
<SVDraiv> эээ, я кажеться создал =)))
<SVDraiv> Вопрос снят =)
<artus> а че, крон уже не в почете чтоль? какой нафиг планировщик ты установил? ))
<SVDraiv> gnome-schedule =) Мну нуб, что нашел то и поставил =)
<andrex> ма, даже гоголя неспрасил
<BasicXP> Всем привет. Установил пакет v86d, несмотря на это sudo modprobe uvesafb выдаёт module not found. Что я делаю не так?
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> а где плагины мозиловские лежат? у меня нету ~/.mozilla/plugins/ , но они откуда-то подтягиваются же..
<andrex> .mozilla/firefox/всякая_билиберда.default/
<ambal> andrex: спасибо)
<NoOova> Господа это что за хрень?
<NoOova> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22723736/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA%20%D1%8D%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0%20%D0%BE%D1%82%202012-06-13%2017%3A37%3A01.png
<SergeyIT> значение NAN
<NoOova> дак да. нан это типа "нечисло"
<NoOova> а что оно делает в поле загрузки ядра?
<SergeyIT> ага, нет такого значения в плавающей арихметике
<BasicXP> может четвёртое ядро не работает? :)
<SergeyIT> украааали )
<BasicXP> хехе ну или ему делать нехрена и оно отрубилось
<BasicXP> шучу конечно
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT, привет ;)
<SergeyIT> ку
<Scrimmer> ты какой то грустный о_0
<[koshka]> ^_^
<Scrimmer> привет тебе ;)
<SergeyIT> зато кошка веселая, привет :)
<alpi_bel> Приветствую братья!
<alpi_bel> Кто подскажет ,как установить xfce 4.10 on ubuntu 10.04?
<SergeyIT> а сестры?
<[koshka]> )))
<_d4vid> только есть под 12.04 ппа
<alpi_bel> а руских вань хакеров нету?
<_d4vid> оО
<alpi_bel> не буду же я специально из-за этого переходить на 12.04
<_d4vid> а больше никак
<[koshka]> Братья :-D
<[koshka]> Сережка, привет)
<_d4vid> собирай тогда с сорцов
<SergeyIT> alpi_bel, так выбирай - у нас демократия
<alpi_bel> <[koshka]>, сестренка ,я люблю кошек ,но когда я их вижу - так и хочется сказать....
<SergeyIT> [koshka] привет ;)
<alpi_bel> вот не пойму я политику партии
<[koshka]> Не нужно,.а то я еще в обморок упаду
<alpi_bel> ну не нравится им им один выпуск, так почему все должны бежать за ними?
<SergeyIT> alpi_bel, не беги, кто заставляет?
<alpi_bel> кто мне тогда сможет подсказать ,как корректно апгрейдится  с 10.04 2 Gnome до 12.04 XFCE ?
<SergeyIT> поставить с нуля - лучший путь
<pr0mode> хэлоу
<[Raiden]> тишину нарушил )
<yurau_> что хотел?
<pr0mode> кто нарушил? )))
<[Raiden]> ты )
<pr0mode> ну я же из вежливости )
<pr0mode> вот решил себе кеды поставить на виртуалку - поковыряться )
<Scrimmer> хорошо тебе :)
<[Raiden]> первые шаги к нормальному десктопу...
<Scrimmer> хых
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<pr0mode> пока что с виджетами непривычно работать
<[Raiden]> сделай пкм по столу , при разблокированных виджетах, там можно выбрать стол как показ папки.
<[Raiden]> т.е. будут просто ярлыки из папки рабочий стол, как классический десктоп
<[Raiden]> если виджеты вдруг достанут
<[Raiden]> и ещё, на панели индикатор столов, там есть галка- свои плазмойды для каждого стола. Если включить, то можно тип стола разный иметь на каждом
<[Raiden]> и ещё разыне валлпаперы
<[Raiden]> *опа мобайл http://habrahabr.ru/post/144849/
<pr0mode> хех, газетная раскладка десктопа улыбнула ))
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<shenmue> baronos колонки хочешь помучить? =)
<baronos> shenmue: нее, я только что домой приехал, купил планшетку и роутер вайфай :)
<shenmue> а как же колбоса по приезду? =)
<baronos> только если салями будет :)
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<pr0mode> тест
<ubuntuhelp> pr0mode, Понг понг понг...
<pr0mode> ))
<tagezi> всем привет
<UNIm95> народ какой дистр можно использовать для проверки железа?
<Scrimmer> всмл проверки?
<[Raiden]> любой наверное
<[Raiden]> но в винде удобней
<UNIm95> полная проверка. в том числе и отклонения напряжения, превышение температур и так далее
<[Raiden]> бывает что лмсенсорс с дефолтным конфигом врёт
<UNIm95> просто система виснет на ровном месте или в кернел панику уходит
<[Raiden]> 90% либо память либо бп
<[Raiden]> хотя ещё могут видео дрова в панику вгонять неожиданно )
<gim_> UNIm95: Как часто?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: память сутки гонял в мемтесте.
<UNIm95>  gim_: постоянно
<UNIm95> всю пасс
<UNIm95> я про память
<[Raiden]> а ещё 1 другой планки нету? )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: планок 4
<[Raiden]> у меня было такое, что мемтест проходил, а прайм95 в винде и мд5 на больших файлах - косячили
<[Raiden]> вылечилось заменой рам
<[Raiden]> хотя не факт чт оу тебя тот же случай
<UNIm95> где я достану ддр1?
<UNIm95> новую =)?
<[Raiden]> продай свои 4 планки, добавь немного и купаи новй комп ) какой-нить офисный с пентиумом на коре2 ядре и 2гб ддр3 будет стоть тыс 8.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: не думаю. этот комп много чего сделал. менять не хочется
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, ничто не вечно
<UNIm95> знаю
<Sergey_IT> а здоровье дороже
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/workplaces/7860099
<Sergey_IT> это не торт, а сыр
<gim_> Sergey_IT: Автор обманывает?
<Sergey_IT> да вы что, запаха не чувствуете? )
<UNIm95> народ а из-за монитора зависания быть могут?
<UNIm95> просто под виндой комп зарабол
<UNIm95> но при работе с  файлами все подергивает
<[Raiden]> сомневаюсь
<Sergey_IT> если искрит по питанию
<UNIm95> все через ипб подключено
<UNIm95> ибп*
<Sergey_IT> по корпусу импульсная помеха может гулять
<UNIm95> получилось воспроизвести проблему и под виндой. при запуске фильма комп так же завис
<UNIm95> сейчас свежие дрова на оффтопик залью и проверю
<Sergey_IT> так может это видяха барахлит
<UNIm95> хз. а какая софтина может проверить
<[Raiden]> тяжелый тест только какой-нить, 3дмарк
<[Raiden]> вылетит-невылетит + есть ли артефакты
<UNIm95> игра сойдут?
<UNIm95> игры8
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, посмотри в гугле
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, например http://intercomp.net.ru/video/prog_video.php
<Scrimmer> Московский врач или ученый выяснил, что гастрит вызывает не стресс и не правильное питание, а микробы о_0
<Scrimmer> и он теперь лечится...
<Sergey_IT> да это вроде давно уже известно
<Scrimmer> да?
<[Raiden]> о как
<Sergey_IT> ага
<[Raiden]> Cinnamon 2D - a new session that can be used on computers without the graphics hardware or drivers to run the full Cinnamon session.
<gim_> Моем ручки перед едой =)
<Scrimmer> э, при отсутствии видяшки?
<UNIm95> Блин при другой видюхе на монере вообще ничего нет
<UNIm95> да поста
<UNIm95> кто помнит какую клавишу надо нажимать в грабу что бы продолжить загрузку без дисков указанных fstab?
<Scrimmer> ох уж эта bada os...
<gim_> Scrimmer: А смысл покупать телефон на подобных операционках? Лучше обычный кнопочный купить тогда уж))
<Scrimmer> да я и не покупал
<Scrimmer> подруга попросила перепрошить ее телефончик
<Scrimmer> каждый месяц перепрошивает у дядек за 150 грн, а тут работы на 5 минут
<Scrimmer> но сам факт, что телефон перестает просто напросто включаться - вообще бяка
<Scrimmer> я фанат iOS :3
<gim_> Джейлбрейкнутого?
<Scrimmer> только для 3х твиков и бесплатных приложений...
<gim_> Просто сама идея ограничения возможностей аппарата, который покупаешь, абсурдна имхо
<Scrimmer> ничего, качество окупает этот минус
<gim_> Ну, если выбирать между качеством и возможностями..
<Scrimmer> на самом деле, я и без этих твиков обошелся бы на ура, они просто убирают раздражительные процессы..
<Scrimmer> например, ввод пароля в аппсторе для загрузки приложения
<Scrimmer> или что б закрыть приложение при помощи зажатия главной кнопки на 1 секунду, а не двойной щелчок, потом зажать иконку, и только потом закрывать
<Scrimmer> ну и быстрые кнопки для регулировки яркости, скрыть пару иконок и т.п.
<gim_> А передача файлов по bt? Как вообще apple это объясняет?
<Scrimmer> а кому он щас нужен?
<Scrimmer> этот bt?
<Scrimmer> синхронизация с компом есть, гарнитуру поддерживает, больше ничего и не нужно
<gim_> Передача файлов на другие телефоны, фотки/музыка/чтоугодно
<gim_> Пользуются до сих пор
<Scrimmer> у меня из друзей никто не пользуется им...
<Scrimmer> а фотку можно сейчас и в контакте скинуть)
<gim_> Ну, если бы у всех был безлимитный 3G доступ к интернету, то было бы конечно отлично)
<Scrimmer> у меня 3G...
<gim_> Тогда моментально вымерли всякие SMS и bt
<gim_> Безлимитный и с разумной ценой?
<Scrimmer> траффик, 5 гб
<Scrimmer> на месяц хватает с головой
<Scrimmer> и плачу всего 70 грн
<Scrimmer> 8 или 9$
<gim_> Ну неплохо, да
<gim_> А сколько проводной у вас стоит?
<Scrimmer> я плачу 13$ за 100 мбит)
<gim_> Это по всему миру или только Украина?
<Scrimmer> весь мир
<gim_> А то бывает))
<Scrimmer> Севастополь, у нас инет дешевый
<tagezi> опять флудите? )
<Scrimmer> tagezi, не без этого. и не говори, что сам таким не занимаешься)
<gim_> Ну я слышал что вообще в Украине общие расценки намного меньше
<Scrimmer> не везде
<gim_> Люди в Латвию приезжают из Украины работать, они говорят для них это хорошие деньги очень даже
<gim_> Для нас даже мало
<tagezi> конечно занимаюсь.. во время отдыха от подгатовки к экзаменам
<gim_> Да и в Steam магазине украинские цены бывают шокирующими довольно
<gim_> Игра, которая для Европы 30 баксов, для Украины была как-то меньше 10
<Scrimmer> ))
<Scrimmer> вообще, я дето читал, что в Украине самый дешевый инет)
<gim_> Да возможно вполне. Провайдеров конкурирующих много?
<Scrimmer> в моем городе 3 - SevStar, SuperSky и O3(FreeNet)
<Scrimmer> пол месяца не платил за О3, т.к. отключился на другую сеть(у нас в частном секторе свичи погорели на столбах)
<Scrimmer> дак сеня девушка позвонила, узнала, что, как и почему)
<gim_> У вас все безлимитные или трафик?
<Scrimmer> все)
<Scrimmer> есть и трафик
<Scrimmer> но там очень дешево
<Scrimmer> 300 гб помоему 5$ стоил
<gim_> Хы
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, у меня в доме 5 провайдеров )
<gim_> Жёстко воюют за клиентов или на пофиге как-то?
<Sergey_IT> gim_, рекламой достали )
<Scrimmer> ну, SevStar и SuperSky - да
<Scrimmer> еще был какой то провайдер
<Scrimmer> там за 7$ можно 100 мб купить было)
<Scrimmer> причем год назад)))
<gim_> Sergey_IT: У нас 4 провайдера, помимо рекламы ходят дядьки, рассказывающие как классно у них))
<gim_> И договоры по 2 года, чтобы не ускольнул клиент
<Scrimmer> у нас О3 так предлагает
<gim_> Один провайдер даже смог переманить большую часть квартир в доме к себе за пол года, чуть ли не на каждом этаже на кабелях яркие наклейки с названием провайдера
<gim_> Даже подарки типа wifi роутеров дарят если перейдёшь к ним))
<Sergey_IT> gim_, у нас телефоны на оптику перевели, там же телевидение и инет - все железо ставят бесплатно
<Sergey_IT> gim_, хотя и старый телефон полгода еще работает )
<gim_> И какие расценки?
<Sergey_IT> не знаю, я не подключался, не требуется
<gim_> Ну я про интернет, ты же к интернету подключен, верно?))
<gim_> 100 мбит по чём?
<Sergey_IT> у меня от другого провайдера - прямое подключение со статическим адресом 20Мбит 11$
<Scrimmer> у нас статический бесплатный :)
<Scrimmer> как так, в вайне звук перестал хрипеть)
<gim_> Scrimmer: Ты не веришь в чудеса?)
<Scrimmer> чегойто? перед каждой сессией)
<tagezi> перед каждой сесией не веришь в чудеса... а вот после, начинаешь верить )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-14
<Artem_> Всем привет!
<Artem_> Нужна помощь
<Artem_> Месяц маюсь с интернетом =(
<Artem_> Помогите правильно настроить
<Artem_> joined #ubuntu-ru
<rapidsp> тихо... медиумы пытаются узреть твою лшибку и конфигурацию... это займет некоторое время...
<Artem_> проблема в том что когда я настраиваю интернет через DSL у меня выходит в интернет но сообщения не отправляются
<Artem_> интренет через прямое подключение ETTH
<Artem_> WebStream
<rapidsp> какие сообщения?
<Artem_> пробовал через проводное настраивать тоже в менеджере тогда вообще не подключается
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг.
<Artem_> например сообщеня на форумы
<Artem_> и скорость не мерит исходящуюю
<Artem_> через speedtest
<Artem_> и прочии
<Artem_> когда через проводно подключаю хром пишет про DNS сервера ошибка 105
<Artem_> пробовал ставить сервера гугл
<Artem_> 8.8.8.8 и 8.8.4.4
<Artem_> как мне быть и что делать, провайдер мастера высылал тот даже браузер запустить не смог )
<Artem_> Ubuntu 12.04
<rapidsp> фильтры на модеме не включены?
<Artem_> модема нет
<Artem_> прямое подключение
<rapidsp> пусть пров придет со своим ноутом и покажет, что инет работает
<Artem_> уже приходил с его винды все ок
<rapidsp> настройки точно такие, как на буке?
<Artem_> давно было уже забыл какие там были я разные пробовал в том числе которые провайдер давал
<Artem_> а интернет вообще через проводное или DSL подключать?
<Artem_> ufw отключен
<Artem_> есть какие нибудь идеи? весь гугл перерыл ничего не помогло =(
<rapidsp> ну если прямое подключение, то через проводное
<Artem_> ясно
<Artem_> так пишет ошибку 105
<Artem_> DNS
<Artem_> уже не знаю что делать прям ((
<Artem_> IPv4 автоматом ставить?
<Mikail> доброе утро всем, есть файл на вконтакте, качал оттуда с wget около 70%, но связь оборвалась, как продолжить скачивание файла  с места остановки? wget -c url пробовал, качает заново почему то.
<artus> Mikail, потому что сначала надо было вгету говорить -c
<Mikail> artus, понятно. (
<Mikail> значит, теперь когда я вгет -с и урл вставил, даже если оборвется снова вгет докачает сам?
<artus> угу
<Scrimmer> утречко доброе
<artus> Mikail, только мой тебе совет, юзай aria2 а не вгет)) ария покошернее будет
<artus> Mikail, ну или в хомяк .wegetrc файлик с содержимым http://hastebin.com/herimirafe.hs
<artus> но ария всеж поприятнее )
<Mikail> artus, блин надо было вчера еще здесь спросить, пытался сам по сети узнать про менеджер загрузок для убунту
<Mikail> ариа2 загружается с центра приложений?
<artus> sudo apt-get install aria2
<Mikail> спасибо
<artus> ну и алиасы в ~/.bashrc вкусные кинуть можно
<artus> alias aria='aria2c --split=30 --min-split-size=1M --max-connection-per-server=5'
<artus> alias alist='aria2c --split=30 --min-split-size=1M --max-connection-per-server=5 -i $1'
<artus> Mikail, вобщем в отличии от вгета - многопоточная закачка, торентокачалка, адекватно сохраняет имя файла даже если линк не прямой ей скормить
<artus> а остальное в мане прочесть можно
<Mikail> я виндой пользовался и мне больше нравился dmaster, удобно было в браузере на ссылку нажимать и он сразу через дмастер качал, что-то подобное хотелось для убунту пользуюсь хромиум
<artus> бароноса пни, он там обвязку вроде какую для арии сделал
<sharikoff> как отрубить сервис из автозагрузки
<sharikoff> artus, q
<artus> sharikoff, q
<sharikoff> artus, расскажи как апдейт рц д отрубить сервис
<artus> sudo update-rc.d -f сервис remove
<artus> sharikoff, sudo  service --status-all  и смотри чего тама стартует
<sharikoff> artus, Я ЗНАЮ ЧО СТАРТУЕТ
<sharikoff> опс
<sharikoff> сорри
<sharikoff> я хочу это удавить
<sharikoff> update-rc.d -f avahi-daemon disable
<artus> ну так ремув , я в плане как он прально в автостарте завется на всякий ))
<sharikoff> ругается
<artus> sharikoff, ребутни
<artus> хотя мож оно где еще стартует
<sharikoff> insserv: warning: current start runlevel(s) (empty) of script `avahi-daemon' overwrites defaults (2 3 4 5).
<artus> sharikoff, а это по ходу загадочная гадость, ща найду как выпилить
<artus> sharikoff, правь /etc/default/avahi-daemon  AVAHI_DAEMON_START = 0 сделай
<sharikoff> ok
<artus> update-rc.d-f по ходу нифига не тушит его
<artus> в убунте  так точно
<Scrimmer> diemachine
<max4men> Добрый день, господа!
<max4men> кто нибудь использует XenServer? интересует кто чем бэкапит машины
<tagezi> всем привет
<sharikoff> как включают в домен удаленные компы?
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Есть контакт.
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Ну понг, и что?
<Scrimmer> привет)
<SergeyIT> ку
<Onkeltem> В Gnome 3 есть что-то наподобие списка последних документов?
<yurau_> Onkeltem: гном3 отстой, юзай 11.04
<baronos> Onkeltem: journal extensions сейчас вроде не работает на 3,4
<Onkeltem> baronos: ясно...
<Onkeltem> yurau_: пук в лужу, извини
<yurau_> мне нуоднократно говорили что пук в лужу.  а я не понимаю почему :)
<yurau_> у меняже все работает )
<Onkeltem> yurau_: у тебя не работает Gnome 3
<Onkeltem> yurau_: а нафиг ты кому нужен без него? :D
<yurau_> вопрос был про недавние документы. это работает.
<Onkeltem> yurau_: а, то есть ты считаешь, именно этим критерием нужно руководствоваться при выборе настольной операционной системы?
<yurau_> я не хочу с тобой разговаривать. ты еще слишком молод :)
 * Onkeltem поперхнулся водкой
<Onkeltem> yurau_: ok bro
<skai-falkorr> уняня?
<UNIm95> черт народ а где скачать старую версию скайпа для линуха? сегодня они до 4-й версии обновились
<KyuuBe> ты не поверишь
<KyuuBe> а, вейт
<KyuuBe> старую
<KyuuBe> skype-ubuntu_2.2.0.35-1_i386.deb
<KyuuBe> есть такое
<KyuuBe> надо?
<UNIm95> KyuuBe: да
<KyuuBe> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/45146407/Other/skype-ubuntu_2.2.0.35-1_i386.deb
<UNIm95> UNIm95 спс
<UNIm95> KyuuBe спс
<UNIm95> прикольно промахнулся с выделением
<KyuuBe> скайп вообще не хочет запускаться =_=
<UNIm95> KyuuBe Странно 404-ю выдает
<UNIm95> а черт
<UNIm95> я же залогинен
<KyuuBe> залилось
<KyuuBe> качай
<UNIm95> KyuuBe:  все ок. спс
<pr0mode> всем ку
<shenmue> пыщ что ли
<Scrimmer> вотсап
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Fail!
<markmx> нус братцы, помогайте, скап не ставится :)
<yurau_> что выдает?
<yurau_> как ты ставишь?
<markmx> Error: Breaks existing package 'skype' conflict: skype ( )
<markmx> скачал деб с сайта
<markmx> и ставлю
<Sergey_IT> а чего не из реп?
<yurau_> такое впечатление что он конфликтует с уже поставленным скайпом
<dmay> yurau_: это называется не "впечатление", это называется "перевести сообщение об ошибке" )
<yurau_> скачанные файлы надо ставить так: dpkg -i ./skype.deb
<yurau_> попробуй
<yurau_> что выдаст
<yurau_> sudo перед dpkg
<markmx> цалую :))))
<markmx> поставилось с полтычка :)
<Sergey_IT> рано радуешься - может не работать
<yurau_> а те5перь попробуй запустить )
<markmx> все работает, мне уже вот девушка сиськи показывает... ой...
<_d4vid> у меня тоже не хотелось ставится .. я удалил старый скайп и поставил новый всё встало
<markmx> как тут мессагу удалить? :)))
<Sergey_IT> щас сломается
<markmx> новый скап внешне не отличается от старого... разве что окно мессаг другое
<yurau_> я помойму паставил сборку от дебиан
<Sergey_IT> markmx, здесь все навечно
<markmx> от шит :)
<_d4vid> отличается ешо как .. иконки красивее стали выглядить
<markmx> я футболку браззерс сделал, кому надо? :)
<markmx> ага и обои круче... ато меняешь меняешь
<Sergey_IT> доменялся
<yurau_> оо свежая версия скайпа!
<yurau_> я то думаю что люди так рьяно скайп ставят
<Sergey_IT> а рожи в скайпе все старее и старее
<himik> что, новый скайп уже с голыми бабами?
<himik> фтопку
<himik> в смс скайп
<Scrimmer> э
<Scrimmer> новый скайп?? о_0
<Scrimmer> О_О
<Scrimmer> симпотишный
<yurau_> скайп это микрософтовский троян. поосторожнее с ним
<The_BROS> Ребята, кто обновил Skype до 4-й версии. Подскажите, есть какая-либо возможность запускать 2 аккаунта, как в предыдущих версиях?
<artus> The_BROS, ну запуск от имени другого пользователя вроде никто не запрещял еще, в гуглах расписано как разрешить иксам запус приложений от другого юзверя
<The_BROS> <artus> т.е. тупо запустить второго аккаунта из той же программы, продублируя ее запуск не получится как раньше?
<artus> а понятия не имею, я даже не уточнял как можно было раньше) просто попадалось недавно решение по разрешению иксам запуска любого гуи не от данного пользователя
<_d4vid> The_BROS, http://www.anthonywyatt.com/blog/2010/01/25/how-to-run-multiple-skype-accounts-at-the-same-time/
<The_BROS> <_d4vid> дело в том, что на старой версии это не было проблемой. Просто запускаешь программу второй раз, логинишься под другим пользователем и получаешь вторую копию работающей программы. Здесь этот номер не прокатывает.
<artus> _d4vid, не работает \secondary чегото, ну хоть новую сесию скайпа не запускает ))
<_d4vid> запусти скайп а второй скайп запускай с коммандой \secondary
<tagezi> всем привет
<_d4vid> как не работает?
<_d4vid> хм
<artus> ну я проверил, по нолям
<artus> дароф
<Scrimmer> tagezi, artus, доров
<artus> и тебе дороф )
<_d4vid> а да не пашет :(
<The_BROS> <_d4vid> сейчас перепроверю
<Scrimmer> и опера сегодня обновиолась
<tagezi> artus: убунту 64 bit будет работать на i5?
<Scrimmer> что за день то такой ? :)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет, Ильюх )
<artus> tagezi, а что ей мешает ? )))
<Scrimmer> tagezi, летать будет
<tagezi> artus: там написато амд+мас
<artus> tagezi, где там ? в убунте ?
<tagezi> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/12.04/release/
<artus> tagezi, и вопрос на засыпку, а не пофиг ли собственно иксам какой тама камешек то
<artus> tagezi, ну вроде ж не маленький, прекращай всякую фигню читать) куда оно денется то )
<tagezi> artus: ну, я вот не иксы, потому не знаю )
<Scrimmer> кореш сидит на i5, поставил убунту)
<tagezi> ну я навсякий случай, мало ли чего там макс придумал )))
<Scrimmer> хм, ты обзавелся i5?)
<tagezi> да, сегодня сдох мой любимый целерон (((
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ты чего то пужливым стал
<artus> чей то не могу найти статейку как стартовать  гую от другоого юзверя ((
<tagezi> а так как сесия в самом разгаре, пришлось купить новый
<artus> tagezi, ну 2.8 целерон я б те так отдал ))
<tagezi> мне нужно было решение в течении 5 часов )) это оказалось самое быстрое... ну и потом я всёравно уже 2 месяца присматривался
<baronos> в чем проьлема запуска двух клиентов скайп http://goo.gl/N5qGT ?
<doronski_> tagezi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, техника на тебя обиделась и сломалась
<tagezi> doronskiy: спасибо
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да.. я знаю
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: кстати, тебе не нужен ноут без монитора? ))
<_d4vid> артус http://www.lwp.ca/james/2011/03/running-gui-applications-as-another-user-in-linux/
<_d4vid> вот
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, смеешься? )
<artus> _d4vid, вот спс мил человек
<_d4vid> незачто.
<baronos> _d4vid: http://goo.gl/N5qGT вот запуск без всяких прибамбасов ;)
<doronskiy> летом такое бывает, что техника ломается..
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: работает.. его даже оказывается к телику можно поключить через вга ))
<_d4vid> баронос как?
<baronos> _d4vid: запустил, залогинился и всё
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ну так подари кому
<artus> baronos, а того, автовход оно не поломало? )))
<baronos> ничего не делал, версия 4
<_d4vid> у меня так не работает
<baronos> artus: а я хз :)
<artus> ато не кошерно ниразу пароль то набивать)
<_d4vid> я не могу 2 раза скайп запускать
<_d4vid> в юнити такой фокус не проходит
<artus> _d4vid, ну завести юзверя без шела , и срлык ему на скрипт который ты мне кинул, можно сразу уже туда вписать собсно скайп и юзера
<artus> лучше б они из бинарника вынесли картинки что в трее он отрисовывает
<doronskiy> еще можно запустить ось со скайпом в виртуалке.. ;-]
<Scrimmer> ну это уже слишком
<Scrimmer> о_0
<artus> baronos, на вдске, и ходить по vnc
<artus> через прокси ...
<artus> промахнулся :)
<baronos> artus: а я все равно эту манту не понял :)
<gamlet> Камрады, добрый вечер! Подскажите, чем можите! при установке 12.04 на ноут, все падает с сегфолтом segfault error 6 in libglib-2.0
<gamlet> что это значит?
<artus> это значит что libglib-2.0 segfault error
<baronos> убился скайп :D
<artus> baronos, поломал таки? )
<Scrimmer> как?
<baronos> artus: ага, падает с Аварийный останов :D
<baronos> я наверно знаю из-за чего, возможно иза api
<gamlet> artus: спасибо, кэп!
<CheshaNeko> gamlet: битый диск мб
<artus> CheshaNeko, не факт, кривая либа - вариант
<artus> вобщем апдейт-дистапгрейд
<gamlet>  artus: с ноля система ставится. пробовал и другие диски...
<CheshaNeko> artus: у него при установке же О_о
<baronos> artus: гыы, даже без апи падает :)
<artus> а , ну образ тогда как вариант мертв
<gamlet>  artus: с оф.репы? сомневаюсь
<artus> а пока перетягиваеш образ и выбросив диски нарезаеш на флешку - тести винт на беды )
<CheshaNeko> gamlet: проверь суммы
<gamlet> CheshaNeko: artus: спс. сейчас попробую
<baronos> понял почему падает, я сменил тему оформления на гтк, без гуя запускается :)
<CheshaNeko> baronos: скайп без гуя?
<baronos> угу
<artus> baronos, таки уже научили его чтоль?
<baronos> skype --pipelogin login pass и висит в системе без гуя только звуки слышно
<artus> baronos, эмпати цепляется к нему? )
<baronos> вообщем типа протокола получается, но с эмпати не пашет
<artus> ээх
<baronos> artus: ошибка при звонке
<artus> baronos, да мне звонки с него в принципе не важны, печаталка работает?
<baronos> я уже запостил, но мне сказали это проблема pidgin-skype
<artus> вобщем 100500 костылей и всеравно не работает ) скайп ненужен)
<baronos> artus: это да, работает :) и чудо г3 уведомлялки будут ;)
<artus> baronos, тобиш печатает без всяких пиджинов?
<baronos> artus: ага
<doronskiy> gamlet: попробуй поставить бунту в консольном режиме
<doronskiy> дальше мб будет попроще
<artus> doronskiy, а смысл, если иксы стартуют то смысла лезть в нетинстал никакого
<tagezi> лан, надеюсь скоро увидимся
<tagezi> уже в нормальной системе
<doronskiy> смысл в неиспользовании libglib при установке
<artus> а чего у тебя там такого явового ставится то ?
<artus> ой, на нее чето дофига всего завязано ))
<artus> если не сказать что все. так что без нее полюбому не проканает , гдето видать с образом трабла
<doronskiy> между «ставится» и «используется» есть разница
<doronskiy> консольный режим установки может помочь, т.к. не вызывается графинсталлятор со своими наворотами
<artus> ну если оно так каряво на ливке используется, то когда поставится вполне модет быть то же самое но уже на стоящей системе
<doronskiy> у меня был похожий случай с какой-то из восьмерок на ваио
<doronskiy> ставил в консоли
<artus> doronskiy, ты не рассуждай а ставь давай уже) бубунта 4ре минуты ставится, уже 2 раза можно было бы поставить)
<doronskiy> не факт. дальше заинсталлится драйвер под видео и все будет ок
<doronskiy> artus: pgup
<doronskiy> ты читаешь урывками
<artus> а я уже и нить разговора собственно с задаюшим вопрос потерял ))
<Scrimmer> в skype таки остался минус
<Scrimmer> когда приходит сообщение, и ты не видишь от кого - в области уведомлений не показывает от кого, там просто показывает что есть новые сообщения
<doronskiy> зато беспалевно
<doronskiy> )
<doronskiy> разраб, отвечающий за уведомления — женатый человек
<artus> Scrimmer, там есть кнопашка - открывать свернутым
<artus> буит тебе от кого , и уведомлялка ) и не по среди экрана , чего еще надо то)
<doronskiy> еще баннер нужен, в полокна
<doronskiy> нету еще?
<artus> не, тут какраз все гуд
<doronskiy> оок
<Sergey_IT> а чего это дмей молчит?
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT, :3
<Scrimmer> что скажешь о новой Opera и новом skype? )
<NoOova> где новый скайп???
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, ни то, ни то не пользую.... вроде все сказал )
<Scrimmer> ты какой то не разговорчивый
<Scrimmer> :)
<Scrimmer> tagezi, так долго ? :)
<tagezi> ugu
<Scrimmer> а чего так долго то ?
<Scrimmer> она с юзб за 5 мин ставится о_0
<tagezi> ona voobse ne vstala i kirilici net
<tagezi> граб не встал, винда накрылас
<Scrimmer> о как
<Sergey_IT> чего ставил?
<tagezi> транслит надыбал, мож хоть говорить смогу
<tagezi> ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<tagezi> c dvd
<tagezi> Installation finished. No error reported.
<tagezi> ето знацит все впорядке? )
<tagezi> всем здрасти )
<tagezi> никогда ещё не ставил систему с таким гемором
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-15
<Legun> всем привет!
<Legun> всем привет! помогите с траблой, пытаюсь собрать ядро по этой инструкции http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%81%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D1%8F%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0
<Legun> раньше все получалось щас выдает  make-kpkg: команда не найдена
<Legun> система mint13x64
<Legun> я дро свежее с сайта kerrnel.org
<baronos> А не проще слить deb пакеты готовые ядра и ставить?
<baronos> ну и с минтами на их каналы
<Kyshtynbai> сказал юзер дебиана))
<artus> Kyshtynbai, он тут вопросы касательно дебиана задает?
<Kyshtynbai> неа
<artus> ну так фсе )
<Kyshtynbai> хехе)
 * baronos аж засмущался :)
<tagezi> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> нфс сошла с ума. при монтировании каталога сбрасывает на него все права в 700 и делается рутовым, при попытке изменить права пишет что файловая система только для чтения, раньше всё нормально монтировалось
<SergeyIT> ку, а народу все меньше и меньше
<Kyshtynbai> ку
<baronos> хола)
<NoOova> Народ где канал СИ
<doronski_>  /join ##c
<SergeyIT> NoOova, а зачем канал СИ?
<NoOova> SergeyIT: ты случайно не знаешь си?
<NoOova> мне надо 1 патчик сделать маааленький
<SergeyIT> частично знаком
<NoOova> там сокет открывается и надо этому сокету присвоить локальный айпишник
<NoOova> http://paste.org.ru/?luykdl
<NoOova> самое неприятное что я дже под отладкой запустить немогу потому что не знаю как.
<NoOova> т.к. очень мало знаком с си
<doronski_> %-)
<doronski_> копировал с хтмл-страницы?
<NoOova> я могу сишный файл скинуть
<doronski_> куча <> в инклюдах утеряна
<NoOova> помогите пожалуйста =(
<Scrimmer> день добрый, господа
<NoOova> привет
<SergeyIT> NoOova, попробуй поставить codelite и там проект сделать, там дебугер встроен.  Я с сокетами не работал, теоретически читал только (и то давно)
<NoOova> SergeyIT: я в кодеБлокс пытался открывать
<NoOova> тока там же собирается все с помощью мейка
<NoOova> а проект мейк толи не цепляет толи ещё че
<SergeyIT> NoOova, как то я не понял, как это сокету дать локальный айпи?
<NoOova> короче он вообще собирает непонятно что и непонятно куда
<NoOova> ну мы открываем сокет с удаленным серваком
<NoOova> нам нужно указать какой айпишник будет локальный
<NoOova> у машины несколько айпишников
<NoOova> это вообще си или си++
<NoOova> SergeyIT: а как в этом коделайт проект создать?
<Agasffer> Добрый день.
<Agasffer> Нужна помощь. У меня при запуске apt-get требует запустить sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Agasffer> Я запускаю. Обрабатываются триггеры для initframs-tools
<Agasffer> Затем настраивается пакет mimio-studio (последняя установленная программа)
<Agasffer> И выходит строчка update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
<Agasffer> После чего ничего не происходит уже дооолго
<Agasffer> После перезагрузки все то же самое.
<Agasffer> Ни удалить пакет, ни поставить...
<SergeyIT> NoOova, меню Workspace - Create new project
<NoOova> что за день такой
<NoOova> первый раз сталкиваюсь
<NoOova> на сервере закончились INodes
<NoOova> на вине
<NoOova> винте
<NoOova> на разделе точнее
<NoOova> /dev/md2             19144704 19144704       0  100% /
<RfADdlS> NoOova: пятница.
<Scrimmer> ребят, а я могу уменьшить размер раздела, на котором стоит убунта?
<Scrimmer> artus, SergetIT, ?
<himik> NoOova: было такое как-то
<pr0mode> всем ку
<Kyshtynbai> стрелять колотить. опера после обновления фавикон не кажет
<Kyshtynbai> какой редаткор изображений легче гимпа есть? Чисто обрезать фотку/поменять ориентирование.
<Civil|2> convert
<Civil|2> Kyshtynbai: консольный imagemagick в смысле и утилиты из его комплекта
<andrex> Pinta, mtPaint
<Kyshtynbai> Спасибо
<Kyshtynbai> !
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: для ленивых есть pixlr.com
<IlyaLevin> Народ, кто знает как монтировать .cue образы?
<IlyaLevin> Нашел перекодировщик в iso ))
<tagezi> всем привет
<gdane> всем привет вопрос - rootfs не маунтится по uuid может такое быть из-за отсутствия места?
<gdane> просто до этого писало что осталось 18 мегов, но я почистил диск, затем при попытке копирования диск вывалился в readonly после ребута выдает mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/c7//// on /root      failed :Invalid argument
<gdane> ну и я собственно только в бизибоксе и торчу
<gdane> операционка ubuntu linux/gnu 12.04 lts
<Sergey_IT> о чем молчим?
<skai-falkorr> о смысле жизни
<Sergey_IT> не понял, о смысле или о жизни (
<himik> у жизни нет смысла
<himik> кто-нибудь zoneminder в 12.04 ставил? в 10.04, в в окне просмотра событий zm, есть пункт video, позволяющий экспортировать в видео. в версии 12.04 нет такой фишки... не могу найти решение, может кто знает что нужно...?
<GeoEvil> Всем привет. Проверка.
<GeoEvil> Вроде работает
<skai-falkorr> ????
<skai-falkorr> блин
<skai-falkorr> ушел уже
<skai-falkorr> Sergey_IT: вот и не познать нам смысл жизни в таких условиях
<himik> у каждой жизни свой так сказать "смысл"
<himik> есть ли смысл познавать чужие смыслы?
<Sergey_IT> skai-falkorr, и правильно - те кто смысл ищут - плохо кончают
<himik> во всех так сказать смыслах
<KukMan> помогите с самбой. хочу сделать публичную шару
<KukMan> сейчас файлы создает, но удалить не могу
<KukMan> редактировать могу
<KukMan> при том, что под этим самым юзером напрямую могу удалить
<KukMan> security = share стоит
<KukMan> все public, writable, browseable = yes
<KukMan> http://pastebin.ru/CA0HMZuV
<GeoEvil> Наконец Ubuntu работает так, что в чате все молчат
<Sergey_IT> она давно так работает
<GeoEvil> вижу, что давно
<GeoEvil> а украина дует французам
<GeoEvil> продули
<artus> хее, наши кривоножки слились)
<Sergey_IT> скоро и наши туда же
<shenmue> пыщ
<andrex> shenmue: hi
<chelaxe> hi
<gdane> не пугайте так - я уж думал Россия продула
<gdane> :)
<gdane> Народ такая фигня
<gdane> диск дожил до 18 мегов, я решил его почистить - поудалял, вроде 3 процента освободилось
<gdane> в процессе переноса данных на другой жесткий диск ушел в риидонли
<gdane> после ребута не может рутфс замаунтить
<gdane> mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/c7//// on /root      failed :Invalid argument
<gdane> не могу зайти даже изпод лайв сиди
<gdane> доходит до (sde) sd 8:0:0:3 [sde] Attached SCSI removalable disk и висит
<only_you> http://cs305613.userapi.com/v305613030/1ada/PszU_3_YDLc.jpg :D
<gdane> уже тестил на разных дисках и поотрубал доп вещи - оставил диск сиди привод планки видяху и сеть
<gdane> операционка убунту 12.04
<gdane> есть догадки?
<andrex> сверь уид для начала
<gdane> ну теперь уже уид другой - щас диск другой стоит
<gdane> да я ручками даже маунтил - фиг
<andrex> коряво перенёс значит
<gdane> а почему с диска не запускается?
<andrex> как сам монтировал?
<gdane> mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/c7... /root
<andrex> мда
<gdane> а что?
<andrex> mount /dev/sdxX /mnt и правь уиды в мтаб и грубе
<gdane> ну можно через sda sdb - я чесно гря не знаю как посмотреть каким макаром диск отображается
<andrex> да в /root ты не примонтируешь, чё тебе непонятного то?
<gdane> да я понял - просто он ругался именно на это
<gdane> гмм а ечерез uuid же можно в мнт подмонтировать?
<andrex> да если точно заешь что это тот уид
<gdane> там их всего два
<andrex> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<gdane> кстати у меня сразу бизибокс поднялся - тут директории /mnt нет
<gdane> дык ууиды то я вижу
<andrex> с лифки загрузись и делай всё  что выше
<gdane> да не грузится оно
<gdane> висит на определинии сде скази
<gdane> надеюсь не мамка сдохла
<shenmue> диск ушел в риидонли
<artus> чекай фс, проверяй на бэды, меняй шнурок,  прощайся с винтом
<shenmue> вообще не понял как так
<andrex> ага
<gdane> а вот так
<gdane> былобы просто я бы сам пофиксил бы все давно
<artus> gdane, причем именно в такой последовательности, ну можеш шнурок на первое место поставить :D
<gdane> гмм шнурка два там - уже оба перетестил
<artus> ибо судя по всему у тебя есть призрачный шанс что всего лиш шнурок виноват, ты ж врятли до этого мониторил сислоп и дмесг
<artus> *лог
<gdane> лан для начала пошел курить маны по чеканию фс
<Sergey_IT> ссзб похоже
<artus> gdane, шурок обычно берется не который там 2 года дергался, а новый
<NoOova> Кстати кому нибудь интересно как решил сегодня проблему тем что кончились иноды?
<artus> NoOova, в бложик оформи и ссылочку дай )
<Scrimmer> можно какнить уменьшить размер раздела, на котором установлена убунта, не снося убунту ?)
<gdane> мне интересно - сам сталкивался
<shenmue> мне нет
<artus> Scrimmer, можно все ) главное представлять зачем оно тебе надо
<Scrimmer> у меня под убунту 47 гб выделено
<andrex> Scrimmer: лифка и parted или gparted
<Scrimmer> мне надо забрать 15 гб под венду
<NoOova> artus: дак я как в чужом бложике написано сделал
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, я же тебе написал
<artus> NoOova, ))
<NoOova> for i in ./*; do echo $i; find $i |wc -l; done
<artus> NoOova, ну вобшем есил что я тебя буду спрашивать)
<NoOova> делаем поочереди начиная от корня
<NoOova> там где дохрена файлов удаляем ненужное
<shenmue> вот в пятницу вечером этим самым и займусь =)
<himik> после find пожалуй лучше в кавычки..."$i"
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> надаже )
<flintstone> здрахуйте :)
<andrex> несмешно
<gdane> ну в общем походу крякнулся жесткий - щас из магаза вернусь буду ставить на другой жесткий новую систему
<shenmue> аминь =(
<shenmue> он хранил столько компрамата на тебя.... хнык хнык =(
<gdane> да норм че
<gdane> еще накачаю
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-16
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> понг
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> во )
<Kyshtynbai> sudo mount -t fuse -o loop Soulbringer\ .mdf ../../tmp
<Kyshtynbai> /bin/sh: 1: /dev/loop0: Permission denied
<Kyshtynbai> ну чего вот ему надо?
<Kyshtynbai> fuseiso какая прикольная штука
<Kyshtynbai> не надо помнить тип фс
<Kyshtynbai> Афигеть! Запустил на вайне Soulbringer и она работает :) ! КРуть-круть-круть.
<Amblnb> Ась? )
<mva> Kyshtynbai: вот только через fuse работает намного медленнее
<mva> Kyshtynbai: да и в большинстве случаев, если есть драйвер нужной фс, то можно не указывать и mount сам угадает
<Scrimmer> какой счет вчера был ? Украина:Франция?
<baronos> 7:2 ua win
<doronskiy> 0:2 ua win7
<pr0mode> всем ку
<SVDraiv> Добрых суток. На борту ubuntu 11.10 wine 1.3.28. Проблема с установкой 2гис. Скачал оболочку с сайта, запускаю 2gis.exe через wine, запускается центр обновления им бесконечно соединяется с сервером
<Tmin10> а нормально, что compiz --replace пишет кучу варнингов, пару ошибок и критикалов?
<Tmin10> SVDraiv: точно, надо 2гис поставить
<SVDraiv> Tmin10: вот и мне надо, а не выходит =(
<Tmin10> сейчас попробую поставить, у меня даже агент под вайном запустился!
<SVDraiv> Tmin10: давай, расскажеш пожалуйста о результате =)
<Tmin10> вайн стал лучше... раньше агент даже запускался
<Tmin10> всё работает
<Tmin10> я качал сразу сборку с нужными картами, он ничего сам не загружал
<Tmin10> единственное, иконки запущенной проги не появилось(
<SVDraiv> Tmin10: хм, пойду ковырять оболочку
<Tmin10> я качал 2GISShell-3.7.0.1-2GISData_N_Novgorod-45.0.0.exe для своего города
<Tmin10> метров на 50
<SVDraiv> о и звук пропал о_О
<Tmin10> блин, перехвалил вайн, агент теперь не логинится)
<SVDraiv> Tmin10: гис сломал агента =)
<Tmin10> мда...
<Tmin10> при первом запуске после инсталяции всё работает...
<Tmin10> нет, агент всё-таки под вайном работает криво, даже окно сообщения не открывает ся(
<Tmin10> жаль(
<SVDraiv> Tmin10: засунул в гис архив города, открыл нормально =)
<Tmin10> видимо обновление не совсем работает...
<SVDraiv> Tmin10: ага, спасибо за помощь =) Кстати можеш в Пиджина протокол мейла подкл
<Tmin10> да данвно уже
<Tmin10> тока вот тут можн писать соообщения только
<Tmin10> а мне не хватает передачи вайлов в агенте
<Tmin10> *файлов, под виндой это очень удобно
<SVDraiv> Tmin10: +1 =(
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<baronos> хоть кто то ожил, а то ппц скучно. хоть чтото написал сюда :D
<yurau_> все убунтоводы выехали на природу. 52 человека осталось
<lamerok> привет всем, нарисовалась такая проблема, скачал убунту, записал на диск, установил с опцией - загрузить обновление при установке, все ок, поставилось. но при  загрузке, выдает hd0 uot of disk, press эни кей, и тд. не знаю что делать. раньше, когда став
<lamerok> п, с. при установке сказал ставиться на весь диск, при автоматической разметке
<lamerok> web чат вообще работает?) или просто все молчат?
<yurau_> просто молчат
<yurau_> df набери
<lamerok> в консоли?
<yurau_> да
<doronskiy> я так понимаю, терять нечего. поэтому я бы установил заново, с форматированием диска
<lamerok> дыа вы не поняли, я установил с нуля, с полным форматом. с автоматической разбивкой диска
<yurau_> можешь df -h
<doronskiy> разбираться с этим в grub-rescue будет геморройнее
<doronskiy> и с апдейтом, я понял
<lamerok> насколько я помню, сюда копировать то, что выдает консоль - не приветствуется, дайте ссылку, куда положить вывод df
<yurau_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<lamerok> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1043788/
<yurau_> странный вывод
<baronos> !paste | lamerok
<ubuntuhelp> lamerok: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<lamerok> ну, что вывел
<yurau_> у меня вот что http://paste.ubuntu.com/1043792/
<lamerok> ну логично. мб дело в том, что я с лайф сиди сейчас, но система то установлена
<yurau_> lamerok: первое твое сообщение в irc появилось не полностью
<doronskiy> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=125060.0
<lamerok> да, я это читал, попытался повторить, но, честно говоря не понял как
<lamerok> привет всем, нарисовалась такая проблема, скачал убунту, записал на диск, установил с опцией - загрузить обновление при установке, все ок
<lamerok> поставилось. но при  загрузке, выдает hd0 uot of disk, press эни кей, и тд. не знаю что делать. раньше, когда ставил убунту, такая пакость тоже вылезала после обновления
<lamerok> сейчас поможете разбить диск вручную как надо? отсюда эта утили та доступна
<artus> lamerok, ты ливку грузил прежде чем сетапить то?
<lamerok> нет, сначала установил - не зарабортало. сейчас грузанулся с лайф сиди
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<artus> lamerok, забудь про не грузить ливку чтоб поставить, сначала ливка, настройка сети, потом уже инсталл
<lamerok> пардон, а зачем настройка сети? если и так все работает
<artus> lamerok, ну я в плане если сеть подхватилаьс сама то гуд )
<yurau_> lamerok: запусти gparted посмотри что там с местом
<lamerok> у меня интернет, не помню как технология называется, но воткнул и полетели
<artus> lamerok, просто если не с ливки стартовать оно не тянет локализацию и еще кучу обнов
<yurau_> lamerok: а какой размер жесткого диска у тебя?
<lamerok> 1tb
<yurau_> и место закончилось )
<lamerok> sda1 ext4 930 gb
<yurau_> какую систему устангавливал?
<lamerok> ubunru 12.01
<[Raiden]> Test
<yurau_> гпартед запустил?
<lamerok> da
<lamerok>  dev/sda2  extended 3?87 gb
<yurau_> что видишь?
<[Raiden]>   
<lamerok> свап столько же
<lamerok> sda1 ext4 930 gb
<lamerok> sda1 ext4 930 gb
<artus> lamerok, ну это ты конечно круто , ток вот мой тебе совет , отреж 20ть под убунту , ну и гигов 200 под хомяк, остальное вынести в отдельный раздел аля /data или /media/data , куда и скидывать всю массу контента
<lamerok> свап столько же
<artus> ибо отдать бубунте почти тер под систему, извращение ))
<lamerok> хомяк - ХР Винда?
<lamerok> я ничего не трогал, она сама захавала )
<artus> lamerok, хомяк это /home
<yurau_> lamerok: непонятно сколько extended
<lamerok> уупс)
<lamerok> 3,87
<yurau_> artus: у меня на хомяке есть папка work я туда все общие даннын скидываю
<lamerok> ребят, у меня установка запущена, сейчас в ручной разметке диска нахожусь, подскажите как настроить
<yurau_> lamerok: там выделяешь раздел, его удаляешь
<lamerok> диск пустой, добавляем.  Тип нового раздела? первичный\ логический?
<yurau_> потом создать и ставишь параметры
<yurau_> первичный
<lamerok> размер?
<yurau_> 20 гигов
<lamerok> начало конец?
<yurau_> я буду говорить как я делаю
<artus> yurau_, главное чтоб расширеных разделов у него небыло) иначе опять же может быть мучительно больно )
<yurau_> lamerok: не совсем понял вопрос
<lamerok> местоположение нового раздела. начало / конец?
<yurau_> опцию эту не помню
<doronskiy> )
<yurau_> начало
<lamerok> использовать как?
<lamerok> ext4?
<yurau_> да
<lamerok> точка монтирования?
<doronskiy> слэш
<yurau_> "/"
<lamerok> далее
<lamerok> тип нового? логический или первичный?
<yurau_> дальше я делаю логический
<lamerok> размер?
<yurau_> и в нем прописываю всю лабуду
<artus> все первичные делай
<lamerok> размер?
<yurau_> или так
<yurau_> lamerok: подожди
<lamerok> жду
<yurau_> у тебя сколько оперативки?
<artus> yurau_, а вот приспичит тебе вдруг разделом поигратся на предмер расширить, тут то и облом будет если расширеный
<mva> 649G    /var/lib
<mva> lol
<lamerok> 4 гб
<yurau_> artus: если ставить несколько систем то лучше логический
<lamerok> 1 система будет,
<doronskiy> свап имеет смысл первичный
<doronskiy> остальное непринципиально
<yurau_> doronskiy: тогда отмена
<artus> yurau_, втопку, каждой системе отдельный винт, и нефиг плодить кошмары
<artus> mva, мощно)
<yurau_> lamerok: сколько у тебя оперативки?
<lamerok> 4
<doronskiy> минимум 8 под свап
<artus> doronskiy, свап вобщето сам разберется чего ему выбрать)
<doronskiy> а не, 10
<mva> doronskiy: зачем?
<doronskiy> да я не настаиваю, но первичных на физ диске много не сделаешь
<artus> doronskiy, обкурился? )) 3 с головой
<doronskiy> а систем может быть много)
<artus> ито больше чтоб было прозапас
<mva> зачем вообще может быть нужно свопа больше, чем оперативки? :)
<lamerok> ладно, ребят, ощибка, как я понял из за того что boot сильно много места отдано
<doronskiy> mva, длия фотошопа
<yurau_> lamerok: вот дальше делай под swap 8 остальное под home
<doronskiy> )
<artus> lamerok, бут можеш даже не выносить , пусть живет на .
<artus> */
<yurau_> lamerok: если одна система то вообще все под / а под swap 8
<artus> yurau_, зачем свапа 8?
<artus> он и 2 гига фиг забьет
<doronskiy> если серьезно, то своп должен быть больше озу для корректного перехода в спящий режим
<yurau_> чтоб засыпал
<artus> yurau_, 3 гига рама, 2 гига свапа, засывает
<doronskiy> если винта хватает, то мне в 2 раза больше не жалко
<doronskiy> тем более, оперативку можно будет добавить в будущем
<lamerok> афк 5 минут
<yurau_> мне тоже
<yurau_> artus: не должен. была такая ошибка в релизнотес
<artus> yurau_, ну малоли чего он не должен то))
<lamerok> так, товарищи, мне все равно сколько будет свап, мне под него и 30 гб не жалко, остальное под хоум, так даже удобнее, но мне надо что б эта все бодяга грузилась!
<doronskiy> ну и ставь тогда
<lamerok> епрст... не грузиться
<lamerok> out of disk
<lamerok> и пресс эни кей
<lamerok> после которого ничего не происходит
<doronskiy> подожди. ты только что отформатировал диск и уже загружаешь убунту?
<lamerok> я поставил убунту, на отформатированный диск
<lamerok> с обновлениями
<doronskiy> когда, сейчас?
<lamerok> после этого стал грузиться
<yurau_> та быстро
<yurau_> так
<lamerok> при загрузке выдай аут оф диск
<doronskiy> нет, стоп
<lamerok> грузанулся с лай сиди и пишу тут
<doronskiy> щас мы размечали диск
<doronskiy> после этого, по идее, должна пройти инсталляция
<doronskiy> это где-то минут 15
<doronskiy> минимум
<lamerok> грр
<doronskiy> так ведь?
<lamerok> ты не понял маленько
<doronskiy> ок
<lamerok> рассказываю
<lamerok> сейчас мы делим винт на 2 части, свап, и остальное, так?
<yurau_> да
<pr0mode> желательно на3
<doronskiy> ну неважно
<pr0mode> части делить
<lamerok> uot of disk  лечиться изменением размера свапа?
<doronskiy> и что дальше?
<yurau_> после разметки диска надо заново ставить систему
<doronskiy> подожди, ты типа переформатировал диск и пытаешься с него загрузить ранее установленную ось?
<lamerok> ладно, расскажу еще разок. ситуация другая. если ставить убунту без обновления - она работает
<lamerok> если обновить работающую - при загрузке вылазиет ощибка аут оф диск
<yurau_> у тебя убента левая
<artus> ну груб расколбасило. причем тут установка ?
<doronskiy> lamerok: давай лучше я расскажу. размечаешь диск. форматируешь разделы. ставишь убунту. загружаешься с жесткого диска
<doronskiy> именно в таком порядке
<lamerok> если установить убунту с галочкой установить с обновлением - та же беда - не грузиться
<doronskiy> обновиться можно позже
<artus> lamerok, http://goo.gl/630IG изучай )
<doronskiy> это же несложно совсем
<artus> doronskiy, да причем тут установка, у него груб при обновлении плющится ) и лечить надо не установку и винты а груб)
<doronskiy> artus: он только что переформатировал винт
<doronskiy> у него только груб и остался
<doronskiy> если я правильно понимаю
<pr0mode> ну вот он и плющится )))
<lamerok> блин, ребят, я не тупой, или вы не так понимаете, либо я не так обьясняю. гугл я проштудировал, решения не нашел (точнее там идея про переразбивку диска, которую я мало понял) по этому пишу сюда
<artus> doronskiy, ты внимательно читай что он тебе пишет)
<doronskiy> капец, короче
<yurau_> ставь нормальную сборку
<lamerok> из под лай сиди можно груб восстановить?
<lamerok> я с http://ubuntu.ru/ rfxfk
<lamerok> качал
<artus> lamerok, как вариант просто когда отвалится пересетапь груб
<artus> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<artus> lamerok, на ливку сетапиш груб репаир и он чинит тебе
<yurau_> lamerok: у тебя ноут или стационар?
<lamerok> стациоар
<yurau_> система нормальная 12.04 называется
<yurau_> пробуй еще несколько раз ) можешь почитать релизнотес https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<yurau_> если не получится задай вопрос на форуме
<yurau_> упс он ушел
<shenmue> baronos,
<baronos> shenmue: ya ya
<shenmue> ты вроде хром юзаешь?
<baronos> ага
<shenmue> справа наверху пишет "не выполнен вход в хром"
<shenmue> енто что за?
<baronos> ты гугл акк активизировал?
<baronos> или синхронизайия не прошла
<shenmue> у меня есть гугол аккаунт только не подходит чойта
<baronos> ц*
<shenmue> еще где то что ли региться у них надо для синхронизации?
<baronos> нет, только почта и все
<shenmue> хм
<baronos> посмотри настройки синхронизации, там вроде активация синхро. паролем
<baronos> его один раз вроде сделать и усе
<shenmue> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0616/h_1339851802_9467887_0468382f04.png
<shenmue> а тут что? что еще за код?
<baronos> гугл пароль вроде твой
<shenmue> неа не подходит
<shenmue> просит пароль приложения. а что это хз
<baronos> нажми что это такое :D
<shenmue> уже тыкнул
<shenmue> пишет нужно указывать дважды свой пароль
<shenmue> но если тыкать по факам то нужно указывать на каждое отдельное приложение свой пароль
<shenmue> а пароль я никогда не ставил на приложение. и теперь хз чо ему надо
<baronos> там настройках акк, естьдва варианта, синхрониться паролем или через код или как то так
<shenmue> нужно найти в факе про двух ступенчатую верифекацию аккаунта и там тыкнуть в пароли приложений. там задать имя приложению и сгенерировать для него код . вообщем всё просто и элементарно оказалось
<shenmue> просто пппц
<baronos> хз, дефолтом всегда через пароль почты синхронится
<shenmue> там не пароль акка требует а приложения... видать какая то встроенная хрень с брелком в сервисах гугла
<baronos> в настройках через че стоит почту или код?
<yurau_> мой знакомый установил kubuntu толькочто. у него не работает влавиатура на ноутбуке в текстовом редакторе и везде. что это может быть??
<yurau_> gxneur не стоит
<shenmue> но аспи и такое прочее
<shenmue> baronos а понятия не имею
<baronos> shenmue: был бы я дома, подсказал точней :)
<shenmue> уже зарегился
<go8765> чем на убунте можно открыть .ima?
<yurau_> а что это за тип?\
<sharikoff> mount?
<go8765> yurau_: Образ флешки
<go8765> sharikoff: спс. щя попоробую
<yurau_> http://techie-buzz.com/how-to/how-to-open-or-mount-img-ima-files.html
 * baronos подозревает, что это канал гугла
<andrex> ну это как бе не так, но некоторые считают что так
<yurau_> go8765: в другой формат образ флешки можно сохранить?
<baronos> фф на дройд ни че так, шустрый и с дополнениями, и флешем дружит :)
<yurau_> чем тебе опера не нравится?
<andrex> а причём тут опера и дройд
<baronos> всем, она уг )
<yurau_> что такое дроид?
<andrex> android os
<baronos> даа, и зачем я тут про фф и дродйд :(
<yurau_> andrex: притом что большинство на дроиде выбирают оперу
<baronos> yurau_:  ошибаешься :)
<yurau_> если у меня стоит значит и у других должно стоять)
<andrex> yurau_: ну у меня 3 девайса на нём и оперой там не пахнет даже
<yurau_> оо интересная инфа для статистике
<go8765> yurau_: уже-нет. эта прога под винду
<andrex> это всё зависит от предпочтений конкретного субьекта
<yurau_> go8765: да я поподробней почитал.
<yurau_> andrex: что юзаешь?
<andrex> фф, и exabot
<go8765> sharikoff: спасибо! таки просто маунтом получилось :) [вирус покоцал флешку, я photorec -ом восстановил всё вроде. щя пытаюсь со старым оббразом поиграться и посмотреть что это за зверь такой был]
<sharikoff> надо было  по убунтовски
<sharikoff> неделю искать прогу гуишную с кнопкой "прочитать"
<go8765> это ты про photorec? а то я чёт не совсем понял...
<sharikoff> это я про mount
<go8765> аа )
<go8765> sharikoff: кстати, никогда случайно с таким не сталкивался? http://goo.gl/P3AlF http://goo.gl/5LNQ2 http://goo.gl/f624e
<go8765> *это то что осталось от флешки
<NoOova> господа а patch умеет патчить диффы из гида?
<NoOova> из гита
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<baronos> мдяя
<_d4vid> test
<ubuntuhelp> _d4vid, Ну понг, и что?
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: а diff для дифов тебе не подойдет?
<NoOova> всмыфсле мне патч наложить
<NoOova> а.. дак там 2 коммита сравниваю
<NoOova> я уже разобрался patch -p1 < patchfile
<mva> NoOova:
<mva> а почему бы patch'у не уметь накладывать диффы из гита, если они ничем не отличаются от обычных? :)
<NoOova> я просто обычно никогда сам этого не писал =) а тут потребовалось
<NoOova> попытался пропатчить - он мне и говорит укажите файл
<NoOova> а в патче у меня несколько файлов
<tagezi> всем привет
<NoOova> привет
<skai-falkorr> ну кто будет смотреть, как наши/нашим (нужное подчеркнуть) напихают?
<tagezi> а чего смотреть, и так понятно что наши/нашим напихают )))
<revangel> Всем привет
<revangel> Помогите плз пару проблем решить, а то я через час опять без интернета останусь
<revangel> Как отключить сообщения дисковой утилиты? Сыплет по 5 штук что ошибки есть. Устаёт рука "Ок" щёлкать.
<revangel> 12.04
<revangel> И в каком конфиге надо xfce4-session прописать, чтобы она по умолчанию стала? /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<revangel>  правил - не помогло.
<revangel> Плз, на вас вся надежда
<revangel> http://freetexthost.com/o3am5pr2j4  мой конфиг
<revangel> Всё равно юнити грузилась
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<revangel> UTF-8?
<boris_t> parted как сектора считает? с 0 или с 1
<baronos> что за ошибка, выхлоп dmesg, так же логи. что делал и так далее.
<revangel> "Дисковая утилита" В работе жёсткого диска обнаружены неполадки. Жёсткий диск сообщает о неполадках
<revangel> Smart status bad у него, надо чтобы система об этом мне не кричала
<revangel> Потом выкину
<revangel> Система стоит на другом, естественно
<The_BROS> Появилось какое-нибудь решение запускать 2 аккаунта новой версии Skype одновременно?
<skai-falkorr> The_BROS: imo.im же
<The_BROS> <skai-falkorr> не совсем понял
<skai-falkorr> The_BROS: а что ты предпринял, чтобы понять?ввел адрес?погуглил?
<The_BROS> <skai-falkorr> меня интересует именно параллельное использование двух аккаунтов Skype. разве imo.im в этом помощник?
<skai-falkorr> ну да.ему пофиг, сколько аккаунтов подключено
<revangel> Ну а XFCE4 как сделать сессией по умолчанию?..
<baronos> imo гуд, можно хроп аппс замутить, поставить расширение имо.им и нотифайку
<baronos> м*
<bobique> всем привет, не сочтите за оффтоп, есть кто, кто держит в дуалбуте OS X ?
<bobique> вместе с убунтой и соотв. с grub'ом
<revangel> Никого не появилось, кто в настройке lightdm разбирался бы?..
<artus> bobique, мальчик, а мак уже разрешили кудато дуалбцтом ставить?
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну да.на макбуки и аймаки же
<bobique> artus: вне США ты можешь делать с OS X всё, что хочешь
<skai-falkorr> у них даж есть спецсофт для дуалбута
<skai-falkorr> bobique: ни разу
<artus> @kick bobique 2.11 сказочник
 * skai-falkorr задумался, почему дети думают, что законы на интеллектуальную собственность должны соблюдаться только там, где собственность разрабатывают?
<bobique> зачем кикать то
<bobique> неприятно же
<bobique> вопрос по грабу и дуалбуту с убунтой же
<artus> вопроса по грубу я не видел) были сказки о бесплатном макоосе
<artus> :)
<bobique> artus: он не бесплатный, стоит 30 долларов
<artus> bobique, и ставитцо онли на мак
<bobique> artus: у меня мак
<artus> bobique, а вообше харош разглогольсьтвовать и вопрос вопрошай )
<artus> bobique, ну так с этого и надо было начинать, аля как воткнуть на мак убунту ) мы ж завсегда готовы помочь) просто 90% учашихся младшых учебных заведений все ходят и расказывают про бесплатные фотошопы и маки на торентах )
<bobique> так вот, может кто прописывал себе в grub 1/2 osx, чтобы хамелеон или прочие огрызок-ориентированные загрузчики не ставить, по манам граба, да и по grub-mkconfig он подхватывает льва например, но не корректно прописывает этапы загрузки
<bobique> и lsmod'ы
<artus> гдето что то на форуме ж было вроде
<bobique> artus: на каком форуме, ubuntu?
<artus> угу, убунтуру
<bobique> ясно, поищу
<bobique> нашел, спасибо
<artus> да незачто :)
<bobique> artus: слушай, а как можно связаться с администрацией канала #ubuntu-ru ?
<artus> ммм
<artus> @op
<artus> bobique, я вас слушаю :D
<bobique> artus: я бы хотел пожаловаться на тебя, но тебе же жаловаться, это ведь немножко смешно получается
<bobique> но не тебе же*
<artus> bobique, а , ну вон скаю пожалуйся ))
<artus> skai-falkorr, прими жалобу ))
<skai-falkorr> @op
<skai-falkorr> bobique: вам чего?
<bobique> artus: я из НЦПР, оф. партнер и представитель Canonical в России
<bobique> skai-falkorr: это вам было
<skai-falkorr> bobique: рад за тебя.а у меня есть шоколадка.как видишь - я круче тебя
<bobique> skai-falkorr: возмущает, что право выбросить из чата доверено таким неадекватным и неуравновешенным субъектам как artus
<skai-falkorr> а к чему было это пузомерение?
<skai-falkorr> bobique: ты нарушил правила
<bobique> skai-falkorr: какие?
<skai-falkorr> bobique: с каких пор следование правил является неадекватностью?
<artus> skai-falkorr, ану наколени перед представителем
<artus> :D
<skai-falkorr> bobique: ты прочел сообщение с причиной кика?там пункт правил указан был
<artus> bobique, ты правила читал мил человек ?
<skai-falkorr> неумение читать не освобождает от ответственности
<bobique> skai-falkorr: я понял, пожалуй с вами тоже не имеет смысла беседовать, обращусь в Canonical напрямую
<artus> bobique, если у тебя вормулировки вопроса попадают под оффтоп и нарушение законов рф , это проблемы вопрошающего )
<skai-falkorr> bobique: обращайся
<artus> ооо неееттт , только не в каноникл
<skai-falkorr> какие нынче дети нервные
<skai-falkorr> смешной, как тапочки
<artus> позно, я папе римскому написал маляву, его уже отлучили :D
<skai-falkorr> он просто завидует шоколадке:)
<dmay> даже у вас тут тихо? пиндосы ещё гуляют, наши уже бухают, куда податься? ~_~
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ну не шибко и тихо
<NoOova> за окном все сигнялят =(
<UNIm95> а что было?
<dmay> NoOova: ты тоже ненавидишь этих гадких футболельщиков?
<dmay> skai-falkorr: о чем движуха?
<NoOova> dmay: ваще...
<NoOova> повод набухаться
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ну вон нцпр заходили попонтоваться:)
<NoOova> кабы сами играли дак ладно...
<skai-falkorr> dmay: обиделся, что у меня есть шоколадка, обзавидовался и убежал
<dmay> хтоета?
<NoOova> вообщенепонимаю что значит "болеть за своих"
<skai-falkorr> dmay: партнеры каноникал
<dmay> рцп знаю, эцп знаю
<skai-falkorr> как уалинукс, но не так тупо
<dmay> и вы их обидели? всёх теперь снимут с довольствия?
<dmay> бида-бида
<NoOova> если реально артус получит деоп я буду s/долго долго злобно ржать/удивляться/
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: снимать за то, что отказался пресмыкаться перед великими?:)
<NoOova> !NoOova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova - грязный тролль :)
<artus> skai-falkorr, чето я по маске тама как то виликих не видел , видел ток школоты на сдмауа
<artus> NoOova, так че, ты мона выпиливать как троля штоль? :)
 * NoOova тише воды ниже травы
<skai-falkorr> artus: да ладно. он же с нцпр. он с каноникал накоротке.они слушают его:)
<artus> skai-falkorr, сам марк выговор заказным пришлет :D
<skai-falkorr> artus: приедет к каждому домой
<Scrimmer> Ребят, а де скачать темы для убунты ?)
<revangel> Помогите gdm настроить чтобы xfce4 было сессией по умолчанию, плз, у меня всего 15 минут
<baronos> не склоняется убутну. ну а скачать гтк темы на gnome-look.org
<revangel> Иксы стартуют только через "startx xfce4-session"
<revangel> Или lightdm
<revangel> Или любой другой dm, только срочнаааа
<revangel> Зачем убрали "Экран входа в систему"?.. T_T
<baronos> dpkg-reconfigure lightdm и должен запускаться лайтдм
<baronos> ну и там выбирать сессию и грузиться, с автологином с другими ДЕ может ошибка быть
<baronos> это же убунту, тут надо определяться с дистром а не менять де на одной системе
<baronos> имхо
<revangel> Жуть
<baronos> а то
<revangel> Половины конфигов не нахожу
<revangel> После установки дров на видеокарту окно выбора пользователей в lightdm превратилось в чёрный экран
<revangel> Автологин кое-как настроил, но он упорно грузит юнити
<revangel> Грузил*
<baronos> надо ставить xubuntu было :)
<revangel> Снёс юнити и он больше ничего сам не грузит
<revangel> Не было под рукой
<baronos> ссзб
<revangel> К тому же я ещё по 10.10 помнил как там удобно автологин в нужную ДЕ настраивался
<baronos> у тебя 15мин кончилось :)
<revangel> Угу T_T
<revangel> Теперь несколько месяцев иксы ручками запускать
<baronos> а с инетом бы ногами запускал видать
<artus> а че, стартикс lxdm в rc.local уже не ? )))
<artus> куда ж уж проще то
<artus> или че у него там
<skai-falkorr> Широков на всякий случай лег в штрафной соперника и слегка заискивающе посмотрел на судью. Типа, "дашь пенальти - зафолловлю в твиттере!".
<baronos> хехе)
<shenmue> хм чобы и где бы
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34117
<[Raiden]> тем у ког онвидия
<NoOova> [Raiden]: опаньки
<NoOova> вот и пришло время покупать мне второй моник
<Kyshtynbai> вот же жопочники кривоногие зачем я это смотрел нафиг блин.
<NoOova> а мы с dmay'ем не расстроились
<NoOova> =)))
<Kyshtynbai> хехе)
<Kyshtynbai> только я всё равно не понял, почему греки вышли. у них 4 очка и у России 4 очка, но у России больше забитых чем у греков
<Sergey_IT> все нормально - от наших ждать нечего
<[Raiden]> с поляками норм бегали
<Sergey_IT> надо не бегать, а играть
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-17
<tagezi> всем привет
<brestows> народ кто юзает Deluge
<shenmue> ни я
<shenmue> я торренты вгетом по кусочкам качаю
<Hariec> Доброго дня всем.
<Hariec> Кто знает как побороть пляску шрифтов в konsole ?
<shenmue> а по точнее
<Hariec> shenmue: Выбираю ubuntu mono, и при движении блока шрифты начинают менять свое положение
<shenmue> какого блока?
<shenmue> хм.. курсор строчный? ты двигаешь его и буквы местами меняются что ли?
<Hariec> Да, курсор. Но не местами а положение
<Hariec> Леве правее
<Hariec> левее*
<Hariec> Иногда курсор перекрывает буквы
<shenmue> хм а инсерт не нажат случаем? кстати попробуй в другом терминале
<shenmue> xterm к примеру
<Hariec> Нетне нажат
<Hariec> Попробую
<Hariec> В общем я встречал такое на других шрифтах. Дело тут именно в  konsole
<ChristopherNg> Фильмы с Джеки﻿ Чаном отличные!!!
<ChristopherNg> sorry just wanted to check cyrillic worked on irssi
<shenmue> http://habrahabr.ru/post/145945/#habracut чота не работает
<shenmue> baronos, нука иди разберись
<baronos> shenmue: у меня не убунту, да и собственно такой способ мне не нужен :)
<Scrimmer> есть люди, которые пользуются и виндой, и убунтой?
<Scrimmer> на 1 машине
<BasicXP> Scrimmer: есть
<Scrimmer> BasicXP, есть смысл ставить антивирус, если на файлы от винды вообще всеравно?
<conan_> здравия
<only_you> желаем
<conan_> всем. точно. ребят вопрос есть
<only_you> !ask | conan_
<ubuntuhelp> conan_: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<conan_> ктони будь разбирается в PXE и TFTP ? суть вопроса в том, можно ли грузить свои образы таким методом? дистрибутивы и тд?
<conan_> есть рабочая сеть, когда то с однородными тонкими клиентами. но с течением времени, начали появлятся несовместимые с образом железяки, мониторы широкоформатные
<conan_> всё больше девайсов пришлось подключать через загрузку с Flash
<conan_> может есть уйти и от этого к примеру загружать по сети сильно обрезаный образ xubuntu,crunchbang и т.ж
<conan_> *т.д
<BasicXP> Scrimmer: под linux вирусов нет, если на винду наплевать - зачем ставить? :)
<Scrimmer> BasicXP, только ради игрулек)
<BasicXP> Scrimmer: антивирус должен быть на винде, в линуксе таковой вряд ли нужен
<Scrimmer> а я и не спрашивал про линукс
<baronos> первый раз скажу такое, но дизайн ритма, а особенно удаление настроек это просто ппц ****долго и протяжно ругаюсь матом****
<BasicXP> Scrimmer2: поставь MSE и не парься
<baronos> у кого на руках старенькая 10,04 есть или 10,10?
<tagezi> у меня вроде есть установочный диск
<tagezi> да, есть..
<baronos> пропустим мой вопрос, пока не созреет, его полная формулировка :D
<GeoEvil> Можно ли на видеокарте intel 855 GM запускать какие либо эффекты компиза?
<GeoEvil> Или то слишком тормознуто?
<GeoEvil> glxgears около 60 fps за 5 сек
<Infra_HDC> попробуй же
<GeoEvil> прежде чем пробовать - может и не стоит?
<GeoEvil> и как mate с compiz дружат или нет?
<baronos> в консоли текстово выполнить комбинацию клавишь можно?
<shenmue> кавабанга!!!
<shenmue> ой то есть пыщ
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Aceler> куку
<Scrimmer> ку
<Aceler> Вот скажите, Ati уже можно покупать, или ещё подождать?
<Sergey_IT> оживленнные разговоры на канале...
<Sergey_IT> покупать можно всё
<tagezi> оО
<baronos> а че акции ати упали? покупай тогда.
<artus> покупай лучше ноклу покаместь )
<Scrimmer> хороший  вопрос хД
<baronos> и на дройд переводи её :)
<Scrimmer> artus, tagezi, Sergey_IT, привет
<artus> Scrimmer, и тебе не кашлять
<tagezi> Scrimmer: вспомнил ) привет )
<Scrimmer> дак меня за компом не было :)
<toothbrish> hi
<toothbrish> can someone help me translate something from russian?
<toothbrish> thanks.
<shenmue> http://translate.google.ru/ (=
<shenmue> моя твоя не понимать
<Sergey_IT> суров
<andrex> у нас тут ещё и сервис перевода, помимо гугла, незнал
<shenmue> почему? переводчик норм а переводить описания команд что нужно вводить в консоль по моему не надо
<Sergey_IT> здесь тишина
<Hariec> kwin + nvidia-current, не хочет работать opengl. Кто нибудь в курсе?
<tagezi> лето, что ли на всех так влияет?
<only_you> угу
<tagezi> тихо слишком
<only_you> видимо 12.04 стабильна как никогда
<tagezi> ну, вот я ещё всё не попробовал, но на прошлой машине у меня глючило страшно
<tagezi> багрепорты я посылал еслине каждый день, то через день
<only_you> у меня лубунту (лхде). никаких нареканий
<tagezi> а тут только видящшу не определила, но при этом видео работает нормально вроде
#ubuntu-ru 2013-06-14
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<tagezi> спасть пора
<andrex> tagesi|spirt
<Kyshtynbai> Слушайте, а df -h и наутилус разное кол-во места отсавшегося показывают, причём наутилус походу прав Это нормально?
<andrex> это ненормально, но это факт
<Kyshtynbai> хм. А почему таг?
<andrex> и да наутилус тож не правильно показывает)
<andrex> правильно показывает fdisk или g\parted
#ubuntu-ru 2013-06-15
<slidercrank> привет
<slidercrank> Тут кто-нибудь jabber использует? Меня интересует вопрос виден ли админам конференции твой ip, когда входишь на канал. или всё, что они видят, это jid?
<andrex> а я уже не помню даже чего они вмдят там
<[koshka]> Здрастн
<slidercrank> [koshka], hi
<[koshka]> Че тут? Как тут?
<slidercrank> [koshka], it's been quiet for a while
<slidercrank> [koshka], how are you doin'?
 * baronos пошел за молочком для [koshka]
<baronos> [koshka]: привет радость моя ;)
<[koshka]> Мр
<[koshka]> Я вся такая милашка
<[koshka]> Бакалавр прям
<baronos> няя, поздравляю :)
<[koshka]> Пасиба
<baronos> [koshka]: ты создала уже ИИ Skynet который в будущем захватит мир и устроит апокалипсис?)
<[koshka]> Нее
<baronos> печалька))
<[koshka]> В след.году :-D
<baronos> окей))
<[koshka]> Омг. Маршрутки нет
<[koshka]> Пичалько
<baronos> домой собралась ехать?
<[koshka]> Не
<[koshka]> Я дома уже
<[koshka]> Работка сезонная
<baronos> устроилась уже?
<slidercrank> [koshka], кем воркаешь?
<[koshka]> На лето
<baronos> [koshka]: молодчинка :)
<[koshka]> Да я на сезон) на набережную))))
<[koshka]> На учебу надо
<[koshka]> 20к рубликов
<[koshka]> У меня осенью педагогическая практика o_O
<baronos> мне тоже 16к надо на нексус4 :D
<[koshka]> ))
<[koshka]> Так котаны. Я ушла
<baronos> пока)
<[koshka]> Скаю огромный привет ))
<baronos> если поймаем)
<[koshka]> А де он пропал?
<baronos> фиг знает)
<[koshka]> Вот Скайчик
<[koshka]> Ладно) свалила я
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<baronos> re
<andrex> бе
<NoOova> andrex: Спасибо за реакцию... чтото потыкал в консоли, поменял ник, и все заработало
<NoOova> Удалил Свои сообщения
<tarokinoe> привет всем! Ктонить может скинуть ссылку на официальную документацию по isc-dhcp-server. На официальном сайте уже битый час не могу найти, нашел токо совсем небольшие faq и все.
<andrex> а её походу и нету
<andrex> вся документация должна идти с пакетом в мане или гдето ещё
<tarokinoe> да, печально..
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: у тебя бывало такое: выскакивает гномское окно с предложением авторизовацца для обновления, вводишь пасс, окно ухожит и нифига не происходит, приходитцца вручну менеджер обновлений запускать?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: небыло такого, да и я обновляюсь через консоль постоянно :)
<Kyshtynbai> понял).
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: бывало типа такого, что вводишь пасс неверный и окно уходит в небытие и ничего не уведомляет по этому поводу.
<Kyshtynbai> вово
<Kyshtynbai> именно так.
<baronos> но это было ппц давно :)
<Kyshtynbai> хехе. я так понимаю, что это из бэкпортов обновление, это мозилла обнговилась... поэтому такая фигня. а вообще фиг знает).
<baronos> на сиде пока раздражающий баг при ребуте и выключении пк, оооочень долго выключается. хотя команда sudo reboot выполняется мгновенно)
<Kyshtynbai> не, у меня моментом
<Kyshtynbai> ты на сид ушел чтоль?
<baronos> угу
<Kyshtynbai> 3.8 осваиваешь )?
<baronos> ну он тут пока частями. а самого шелла еще нет. да и потом 3,10 и 3,12 будет тут. так что типа тестю))
<baronos> да и 3,8 на правельном дистре ничо так))
<baronos> и*
<Kyshtynbai> Зшбс).
<NoOova> Господа помогите с порблемой =(
<NoOova> у меня не выполняется post-install триггер
<NoOova> ошибка в dkms конфиге
<NoOova> кажется конфиг принадлежит драйверу nvidia
<NoOova> dkms.conf: Error! No 'BUILT_MODULE_NAME' directive specified for record #0.
<NoOova> Error! Bad conf file.
<baronos> я бы попробовал удалить конфиг, переустановить дкмс.
<NoOova> наверное при таком раскладе у меня видеодрайвер драйвер вообще не стартанет
<NoOova> т.к. для него не пересоберется модуль ядра
<NoOova> я правильно понимаю, что dkms за это отвечает в моем случае?
<NoOova> А ещё такой вопрос недавно замучал
<NoOova> вот у пакетов есть архитектура. например x86 или x86_64. Почему иногда можно ставить i386 пакеты на x64 систему?
<baronos> мне кажется вопрос некорректный маласть :D я бы ответил типа "а почему бы и не поставить раз для чего то требует" :)
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: http://goo.gl/eGA4b
<NoOova> вот например стим. он требует 32-хбитный libglib кажется
<NoOova> почему именно 32-хбитный
<NoOova> почему он не может использовать 64-хбитный из моей системы
<baronos> негоже ему использовать х64, не православно это!
<tarokinoe> ктонибудь знает, как настроить isc-dhcp-server так, чтобы одну подсеть он раздавал через один сетевой интерфейс, а другую подсеть в другой интерфейс?
<artus> NoOova, ты потролить пришол, могу вылечить
<artus> ?
<tagezi> всем доброе утро )
<artus> на депозит есть у кого голда? надо мануалку вытянуть ((
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TtylFugOT_4#!
<tagezi> andrex: у вас часто тайга горит?
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<andrex> tagezi, у нас часто торфянники горят
<baronos> у нас скважина газовая уже месяц горит)
<andrex> проподает добро
<tagezi> да там газ выжегают просто
<tagezi> попутный.. им влом его утилизировать
<baronos> угу, а нам провести не хотят.
<baronos> то что они выжгли, мне бы на 10 лет хватило
<tagezi> andrex: сегодня просто говорили про пажар у северобайкальска
<tagezi> baronos: да его чистить нужно, а это дорого
<baronos> даа, им проще спонсировать лигу чемпионов.
<tagezi> да, проще.. и дешевле )
<tagezi> и кроме того, это типа престиж на международном уровне, а голодающие дети, засореная природа- об этом всеравно никто не узнает
<tagezi> по всей сибири факела горят, попутный газ выжегают.. а к стати, за
<tagezi> это большие штрафы компании платят
<baronos> а ржд черти, дорогу испаганили, пока строили свою ветку грузовики 2 месяца песок возили, теперь нет асфальта. а недавно кусок асфальтировали посреди этой дороги в 110 метров.
<andrex> у нас качегарки классно горят, у тром смотриш в низ на город а нифидать нифига один дым
<baronos> теперь до станицы в окружную лишних 8 км надо ехать
<tagezi> вчера видел фотку байкальского целулозного завода :\
<tagezi> baronos: пошли репортаж в мобильный репортёр )) вон, после этого дорогу за пару дней сделали )
<tagezi> по вести 24 передача идёт переодически
<baronos> надо купить регистратор однако.
<tagezi> да там и на мобильник снимают ))
<tagezi> хотя всёравно не понятно.. в финке даже грунтовые дороги лучше чем у нас асфальтовые.. почему?
<baronos> у нас грунтовые не считаются за дорогу, даже каменная дорога приоритетней :D
<tagezi> у нас на даче дорога грунт.. проезжает 20 машинов в день  точно.. пару лесовозов или грузовиков... за 2 года как была, так и осталась, ровная, чистая.. я по ней 60 иду даже не волнуюсь, не трясёт не ведётникуда, спокойно едишь себе
<tagezi> у них только лесные дороги кривые, там на тайота-альмере не везде проедишь.. ) ))
<[Raiden]> в рф по хоу везде где есть следы - дорога
<[Raiden]> ходу
<[Raiden]> хотя и там где нету тоже
<[Raiden]> никто не сталкивался с навигатором garmin etrex?
<[Raiden]> http://wmlive.sourceforge.net/
<baronos> фи таким быть :)
<[Raiden]> )
<buckstabue> Какой менеджер буфера обмена посоветуете?
<[Raiden]> Я помню что есть glipper , видимо назвали по аналогии с klipper из состава кде.
<[Raiden]> в гном2 он работал, как сча дела обстоят не знаю
<buckstabue> раньше стоял у меня хороший, да вот название забыл
<buckstabue> Эврика. Parcellite
<[Raiden]> да, я тоже такой знаю ) Название сложно запомнить
<buckstabue> А что за видеоплеер есть в линукс с поддержкой vdpau?
<[Raiden]> Mplayer с мордой по вкусу или с парой опций.  Остальное надо донастраивать, т.к. они работают через vaapi
<buckstabue> Ну а какая морда самая распространенная?
<[Raiden]> у меня smplayer
<buckstabue> Точно. Он
<[Raiden]> vdpau-va-driver  можно  поставить. а дальше читать про vlc и gstreamer0.10-vaapi
<[Raiden]> в теории
<[Raiden]> но моя практика такая, что минимальную нагрузку на проц даёт мплейер или его форк mplayer2
<buckstabue> Я когда из репозитория устанавливал драйвера nvidia, то писалось что vdpau поставляется с ним. Лучше не буду трогать
<[Raiden]> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_7NGMYKN7QZM/Se5AJqOEOlI/AAAAAAAAABg/6FFrzR_6MPM/s1600/vdpau-1920-blog.jpg
<[Raiden]> давным давно в далёкой галактике...
<tagezi> питер всего в 680 км от москвы )
<[Raiden]> я хотел сказат ьчто шот старый )
<[Raiden]> во времени далеко )
<tagezi> понятно )
<Sergey_IT> во времени назад расстояние не имеет значения - и 1 сек. не достижима
<Philipp2007> Вы тут что ли теории энштейна обсуждаете? Какой разносторонний народ здесь обетает
<[Raiden]> если ты знаешь дату и хочешь знать как давно это было, то имеет значение.
<[Raiden]> или событие
<Sergey_IT> но смысла большого не имеет - недостижимо
<[Raiden]> недостижимо что?  Утверждать что картинка старая - достижимо
<[Raiden]> я же это сделал ))
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], она у тебя в файле записана - то есть существует и сейчас
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, пути убунты неисповедимы
<[Raiden]> когда она существует не так важно. Важно когда сделано
<[Raiden]> в этом случае )
<Philipp2007> Да уж точно! Мне интересно о чем вообще весь сыр бор. Как будто два физика путешествия в прошлое обсуждают. Хотя суббота вечер... не исключено!
<[Raiden]> Без понятия на самом деле )
<Sergey_IT> я тоже )
<Sergey_IT> поток сознания растекающийся по шредингеру
<[Raiden]> Вообще , с миром и т.д. всё может быть не совсем так как думается. Недостижимо вернутся чейчас !=  недостижимо вообще. )
<[Raiden]> но главное возврат во времени к моему линку не имеет вообще никакого отношения )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37183
<Kyshtynbai> А наутилус умеет тумбнейлы на директорию генерровать? Кдешный дефолтный умеет, а вот наутилус?
<[Raiden]> чего-то не помню. Надо ждать гномеров или запусти )
<Kyshtynbai> да запущен) не кажет, но может патч какой есть.
<Kyshtynbai> щас гуглить буду-с.
<tagezi> всем снов
#ubuntu-ru 2013-06-16
<Chibiko> >__<
<reisio> +s, really?
<aleksei`> всем ку
<ambal_> q2all)
<ambal_> помогите, плз) поставил на ноут маме ubuntu 13.04 i386 , ещё толком ничего не делал, как уже не даёт ничего ставить, ошибка: E: невозможно исправить ошибки, у вас отложены (held) битые пакеты
<ambal_> пробовал sudo apt-get install -f - не помогло
<Sergey_IT> сервер поменяй попробуй
<ambal_> Sergey_IT: репозитории? не могу, у нас как-бы зеркало тут локальное, не тарифицируемое
<ambal_> Sergey_IT: проблема не в нём, у меня на компе всё норм...
<tagezi> так всегда..
<tagezi> приветт всем
<andrex> ambal_, apt-get update apt-get clean apt-get dist-upgrade или снеси пакеты на которые руается если ругается конечно
<ambal_> andrex: так в том-то и дело, что не на что не ругается, пока поставить что-то не захочешь
<tagezi> эм.. а если удаляешь?
<ambal_> tagezi: мм, а что можно удалить?)
<tagezi> ну например битые пакеты
<tagezi> они всёравно битые, если ты не хочешь их не бытыми сделать
<ambal_> tagezi: как узнать какие битые? он мне не показывает
<tagezi> кстати, ты что доставлял в убунту после установки?
<ambal_> tagezi: он ругается при установке новых пакетов, т.е. даже качать их не начинает
<ambal_> tagezi: мм, хромиум поставил, кодеки тама..
<tagezi> хром или хромиум?
<ambal_> tagezi: хромиум
<ambal_> tagezi: больше ничего не успел поставить пока
<tagezi> короче твоя проблемма в том что ты последнее ставил
<tagezi> вот либо удали это, либо доставь то что он просит )
<ambal_> tagezi: дык всё нормально встало..
<ambal_> tagezi: что же мне теперь заново переустанавливать всё?)
<tagezi> ну, раз у тебя работает то в чем проблема? )
<ambal_> tagezi: всё остальное работает, осталось скопировать файлы с компа по сети и вернуть ноут, но самбу поставить не получается
<tagezi> ambal_: потому что то что ты ставил последнее встало криво
<tagezi> ambal_: [16:53:37]
<tagezi> можешь в цикле читать пока не прозреешь )
<ambal_> tagezi: хорошо, каюсь, хотел обновить ядро ещё, думал из-за него проблема, но я его удалил)
<ambal_> tagezi: всё остальное встало нормально
<tagezi> не могло оно встать нормально, если у тебя теперь апт-гет ругается
<tagezi> значит где-то ты что-то удалили или не поставил
<ambal_> tagezi: он начал ругаться после того, как ядро поставил новое, но я его удалил и он продолжает ругаться..
<ambal_> tagezi: как понять в чём проблема?
<tagezi|matematic> пойду делать теорвер
<ambal_> tagezi|matematic: :) всё-ровно спасибо)
<Sergey_IT> tagezi|matematic, сделай его, чтобы другим неповадно было )
<ambal_> synaptic вот поставил, тоже говорит проблем нет
<Sergey_IT> а какое ядро то поставил?
<ambal_> Sergey_IT: 3.10 )
<Sergey_IT> а зачем? Что не устраивало?
<ambal_> Sergey_IT: просто обновиться хотел)) но проблема не в нём, я его удалил..
<Sergey_IT> может не все удалил
<ambal_> да нет, вроде всё..
 * Sergey_IT сидит на 3.2 и не мучается
<ambal_> Sergey_IT: я просто себе на комп поставил и ничего, туда тоже хотел
<tagezi|matematic> если человек говорит что проблема вчем угодно но только не в том на что ему указывают, то у него нет проблем, и ему на самом деле просто скучно )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi|matematic, сделай его сделал уже?
<ambal_> tagezi|matematic: мне так и не указали в чём проблема))
<tagezi|matematic> ambal_: тебе уже пару раз даже тыкнули мордочкой в неё )
<tagezi|matematic> Sergey_IT: его? её )) теория вероятности - она моя, женский род )
<Sergey_IT> а теорвер - явно мужик )
<ambal_> tagezi|matematic: synaptic говорит, что проблем с пакетами нет, sudo apt-get install -f тоже ничего не показывает
<tagezi|matematic> решил музыку включить, и обнаружил что музыку потёр вчера вечером.. всю (
<ambal_> tagezi|matematic: мне удалить кодеки и хромиум?) ясно же, что из этого ничего не выйдет тоже)
<tagezi|matematic> вот смотрю, если ти где бкап
<tagezi|matematic> нужно наверное купить себе внешний диск на пару терабайт, что бы бекапы домашней папки делать
<Sergey_IT> tagezi|matematic, у меня в сумме всех дисков столько нет (
<andrex> ambal_, может и выйдет,  потому что часто эта ошибка происходит из за чегото неудачно поставленного
<ambal_> andrex: почему же неудачно, когда встало всё как всегда?) и запускается и работает)
<Sergey_IT> ambal_, вывод консли дай на апдейт и апгрейд
<andrex> либо портится информация об установленных пакетах либоещё почемуто, но часто удаление последнеставленых пакетов помогает, либо реп кривой
<ambal_> Sergey_IT: на флешке таскать логи без ошибок?) могу с этого компа дать, вывод нормальный без ошибок) upgrade говорит нечего обновлять
<tagezi|matematic> Sergey_IT: у меня музыки было наверное гигов на 500.. теперь всё снова всё собирать (
<Sergey_IT> tagezi|matematic, сочувствую
<ambal_> andrex: сейчас вообще тогда всю систему переустановлю)
<andrex> валяй)
<ambal_> andrex: с предыдущей 12.10 таких проблем не было..
<andrex> ну я вобще дальше лтс не прыгаю, тока если посмотреть
<ambal_> andrex: да разницы то никакой почти между лтс и не лтс.. какая разница?)
<andrex> не лтс промежуточные и там часто эксперементальные фичи, которые могут вообще не работать
<ambal_> andrex: уже несколько версий подряд эксперементальные фичи и в лтс и не в лтс..)
<tagezi|matematic> ambal_: разница есть, и большая.. 12.10 намного стабильнее была чем 13.04
<tagezi|matematic> ambal_: а ты ещё и фигзнает какое зеркало пользуешь.. так что у тебя там вообще не понятно что
<ambal_> tagezi|matematic: да нормальное зеркало, на компе всё как часы работает) у нас вся страна на нём сидит) не заметил особой разницы между 12.10 и 13.04 )
<tagezi|matematic> ambal_: мне вот интересно, если ты всё знаешь, то почему вопросы задаёшь? )
<tagezi|matematic> ambal_: у меня например, хром только неделю назад нормально встал.. а у меня не российское зеркало
<ambal_> tagezi|matematic: потому что я не всё знаю))
<tagezi|matematic> но отвечаешь так уверено, как-будто знаешь
<DooMAl> list
<ambal_> tagezi|matematic: ну в зеркале я уверен просто, а с бракованными пакетами столкнулся впервые)
<tagezi|matematic> ambal_: а я в 13.04 с ними намучался.. \
<ambal_> tagezi|matematic: так как определить какие бракованные пакеты? ты же не удалял всё подряд, что до этого ставил в надежде, что исправится?)
<tagezi|matematic> ambal_: тебе уже отвечали на этот вопрос и не раз
<tagezi|matematic> но ты ставишь же по новой, так что тебе всёравно уже
<ambal_> tagezi|matematic: не заметил ответа значит)
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/646767?from=title-main/
<Alagos> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<_d4vid> ky..
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<tagezi|matematic> как стандартный калькулятор в убунту называется?
<Sergey_IT> а у тебя его нет?
<tagezi|matematic> у меня кубунту, а в кубунте убожество для первоклашек
<Philipp2007> xcalc
<Philipp2007> а через поиск юнити не находит почему то
<tagezi|matematic> Philipp2007: значит не так называется
<tagezi|matematic> у меня нет такого пакета
<Sergey_IT> gcalctool
<tagezi|matematic> Sergey_IT: спасибо
<UNIm95> tagezi|matematic Попробуй smath
<UNIm95> почти тамкад но бесплатный
<UNIm95> маткад*
<tagezi|matematic> UNIm95: пробывать буду после сесии
<Sergey_IT> xcalc тоже есть
<Philipp2007> ну у меня какой то калькулятор по xcalc запускается. а вот gcaltool нет по умолчанию
<UNIm95> tagezi|matematic:  там я разобрался за 10 минут.
<tagezi|matematic> но тогда уж я лучше напишу то что мне нужно.. задрало кдешная ориентированость на дебилов (((
<Sergey_IT> scicad тоже можно
<UNIm95> там можно 10-ю дробь ввести
<UNIm95> tagezi|matematic: причем она будет выглядеть как на бумаге
<tagezi|matematic> UNIm95: мне нужно просто вводить весь пример целиком, а не париться что там первое делается а что второе.. этого достаточно
<tagezi|matematic> в питон влом лазить )
<UNIm95> ок
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi|matematic, такое только типа питона
<[Raiden]> tagezi|matematic: ты ег ов инженерный режим не пробовал переключить ?
<tagezi|matematic> [Raiden]: и что это мне должно дать?
<[Raiden]> это превратит ег ов калькулятор для непервоклашек
<tagezi|matematic> для первоклашек-второгодников?
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi|matematic> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0616/h_1371406569_5654949_35d40cee1a.png
<[Raiden]> из того что в репах, ещё можно посмотреть qalculate
<Philipp2007> а если в поисковой строке google попробовать посчитать?
<tagezi|matematic> вариант, не знал )
<UNIm95> Что только люди не делают лишь бы не юзать smath
<[Raiden]> есть ещё 1 вариант, сча покажу
<Philipp2007> tagezi|matematic: теория вероятности под металику смотрю хорошо идет?
<tagezi|matematic> Philipp2007: да, не плохо
<tagezi|matematic> хоть чегото начал понимать, а то задачи так поставленны, что мозг рвёт..
<[Raiden]> tagezi|matematic: нажми alt+f2 и скопируй туда =0.6*0.2+0.4*0.8
<tagezi|matematic> иногда мне кажеться, что есдинственная цель обучения в инстетуте - это научиться быстро догадываться что из под тебя хотят
<[Raiden]> должен быть включен плагин калькулятора в настрйоках краннера
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: А как его включить кстати? По умолчанию выключен
<tagezi|matematic> [Raiden]: а.. понятно, спасибо.. я вообще что-то про кранер забываю
<[Raiden]> ну, alt+f2 и в полоске что появится есть значек гаечный ключ.
<[Raiden]> картинка для тех у кого нету кде ) Что бы быть немного в теме http://itmages.ru/image/view/1077951/a0d6683e
<[Raiden]> осталось только надеятся что оно верно посчитало )) Я не проверял
<Philipp2007> Ясно. Я в юнити пытался найти ))
<tagezi|matematic> только равно нужно сначала статавить, а то о н не понимает
<[Raiden]> в юнити что-то вроде гномовской выполнялки наверное.  Она довольно забавная, ну т.е. не понятно почему в открытом проекте такая неразвитая штука, если развитых мног ои они с открытым кодом.
<[Raiden]> когда у меня был гном , я предпочитал gmrun - там нету плагинов, зато вывод результатов и дописка как в баше
<[Raiden]> я не мог удержаться от критики , как обычно ) афк
<Philipp2007> Кстати при зависании исков из другой консоли как закрыть сеанс пользователя? А то флешплеер завис на полном экране и только перезагрузка помогла
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, alt+ctrl+BS - если установлено
<Philipp2007> Sergey_IT: спасибо. По умолчанию в 13.04 не работает но если в консоли немного поковыряться то все норм.
<Alagos> tagezi|matematic: gcalctool
<Alagos> Промотал текст вниз и понял что опоздал немного)
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: если с консоли то sudo service lightdm restart как вариант или убийство процесса X
<Philipp2007> Как не странно самый удобный для меня калькулятор это google. Он же и конвертер едениц.
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: спасибо но более удобный способ это Alt ctrl backspace. Я просто забыл про эту комбинацию. Год как с линуксом не общался немного память подводит
<tagezi|matematic> Alagos: ничего страшного.. главное это желание помогать )
<tagezi|matematic> Alagos: спасибо
<Alagos> tagezi|matematic: ^_^
<tagezi|matematic> [Raiden]: о, ещё.. а есть чтонить типа баобаба только для кде?
<tagezi|matematic> а то я сегодня таким анализом занимался что бы номку проанализировать )
<tagezi|matematic> х*
<Alagos> KDirStat?
<Alagos> Filelight
<tagezi|matematic> Alagos: чото кдирстат не нахожу
<tagezi|matematic> Alagos: а второй сейчас заценим, пока перерывчик делаем ))) спасибо
<Alagos> tagezi|matematic: пжалста)
<[Raiden]> да, они, только сча k4dirstat
<tagezi|matematic> Alagos: кдирстат умер.. он на qt3 написан
<Sergey_IT> tagezi|matematic, переименуйся в арифметик - математику калькулятор не нужен )
<tagezi|matematic> tagezi|student
<Alagos> )))
<Alagos> Голодный студент)
<tagezi|student> =)
<Sergey_IT> :)
<tagezi|student> Sergey_IT: я кстати откопал коллекцию.. она почемуто в кеш ушла вся.. как не понятно.. но я за полчасика анализа диска её выкопал
<tagezi|student> а морально уже попращался со всем )
<tagezi|student> но всёравно не могу отыскаль 70 гигов куда девается
<[Raiden]> а напишите мне программу, котоаря проверяет есть ли окна на 6 столе и если есть, то всем этим процессам приоритет меньше и потом обратно если программа перемещена со стола
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и список исключений до кучи не помешает
<Alagos> )))
<Alagos> *побежал писать программу*
<tagezi|student> [Raiden]: к зиме ближе напомни мне.. сейчас вроде пока проектов хватает
<Alagos> А если серьезно - может можно это настроить каким-то менеджером окон? Тем же Dish
<[Raiden]> может напомню )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden]: может скриптами можно wmctrl и т.д.
<[Raiden]> ну лучше как-то попрямей )
<[Raiden]> процессоры Intel Haswell-E выйдут на рынок в комплекте с системной логикой Intel X99 и будут поддерживать работу с 288-контактными модулями оперативной памяти DDR4 @2133 МГц (в режиме до 4 каналов).
<andrex> 2133 както маловато помоему для ддр4)
<Sergey_IT> всего вам мало
<[Raiden]> а всё потому что программисты народ ленивый
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> не - все хотят зрелищ
<andrex> да нам 4000мгц подавай, всетаки 4 ддр)
<Sergey_IT> тяжело поднимать частоту - надо на оптику переходить для связи
<[Raiden]> 8 ядер там будет
<andrex> чет они отстают по ядрености от амд)
<andrex> хотя наверно 4 реальных 4 виртуальных
<tagezi|student> лан, всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-09
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://habrahabr.ru/post/225599/
<artemz> как меня бесит дебиан, деб файлы, процесс их сборки и всё, что с ним связано
<artemz> буду просто предоставлять rpm для пользователей и просто посылать нахер всех кто хочет deb. хотите деб? ебитесь сами, уроды
<SergeyIT> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: у же все уши прожужжали )
<tagezi> мы в далёком 2000 делали таких ботов и ржали над людьми на чат.ру )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня в DC был бот. один раз тоже качественно пообщался
<andrex> ругацо не хорошо...
<SergeyIT> а я бы прибил его
<andrex> ыы
<andrex> вот если бы продолжил я бы прибил
<Majkl_89> всем приветы
<tagezi> андрюха добрый оп =) выспался и поел, небось =))
<SergeyIT> это он спит еще
<MrDonut> Здравствуйте!
<andrex> да это я еще сплю
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: грибы начинаются http://www.spbnature.ru/viewtopic.php?f=102&t=474
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: классно, нужно будет в лес сходить, клещей пособирать
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, как то ты к клещам легко относишься - а это опасно
<snql> слишком раздута проблема с клещами а на самом деле ничего серьезного
<Sergey_IT> у меня дядя энцефалит подцепил, а у знакомой ребенок умер (в Гаврилово, из-за клеща)
<Ti_Fix> set password Yfhenj1987
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-10
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.softmixer.com/2014/02/blog-post_7528.html жуть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: тут?
<SergeyIT> он там
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну хоть кто то живой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Вот подскажите мне, граждане консольники, как в аптитуде обновить только несколько пакетов с зависимостями. а не все доступные
<|rapidsp|> apt-get install <name>
<JohnDoe_71Rus> |rapidsp|: а в гуе? ну вот у меня в списке на обнову 80 пакетов. я хочу обновить только некоторые
<|rapidsp|> консольников же спрашивал :)
<|rapidsp|> аптитуда же давно из фэнщуя исключена
<|rapidsp|> щ=ш
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю, я набрал аптитуде и мне псевдо гуй нарисовался
<|rapidsp|> а иксов нету чтоли?
<|rapidsp|> там же есть православная штука не помню как называется
<SergeyIT> software updater
<JohnDoe_71Rus> |rapidsp|: я синаптик предпочитаю. вот хочу решить простую задачу другими средствами. иксов нет
<|rapidsp|> ну по upgrade покажет что мона обновить, а по install - обновлять
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну, я вообще лет этак уже 6 не обновляю пакеты по отдельности
<tagezi> и я вообще динозавр, пользуюсь apt-get )
<|rapidsp|> у меня как то затыки были с некоторыми пакетами, обновлял вышеизложенным способом :)
<tagezi> Ну, инстал всёравно вытягивает зависимости по обнове, тоесть конкретный пакет не обновить
<tagezi> так же как и в синапсик )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то есть в аптитуде inatall == update ? никогда бы не догадался
<|rapidsp|> нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: мне в принципе и надо из 80 пакетов обновить 2-4 с их зависимостями
<|rapidsp|> update проверяет репы
<|rapidsp|> я бы даже сказал апдейтит :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> |rapidsp|: в данном случае это названия действий с пакетами а не команды программы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то есть нужон аналог действий в синаптике - правой кнопой мыши на пакете -> отметить для обновления
<|rapidsp|> apt-get upgrade
<|rapidsp|> отказаться
<|rapidsp|> а потом apt-get install name1 name2 ....
<tagezi> |rapidsp|: зачем?
<tagezi> просто инстал
<|rapidsp|> tagezi: откуда я знаю
<tagezi> те пакеты которые хочешь
<|rapidsp|> ну просто upgrade покажет пакеты, которые хотят обновиться
<tagezi> он и так знает какие хочет
<tagezi> хотя я думаю он хочет потралить аптитуду )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а кто у нас тут был приверженец аптитуды? я думал что ты tagezi
<|rapidsp|> ее ж вроде как чуть ли не в 10.х похоронили
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю. убунта 12.04 тама она есть. была или ставил уже не помню
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: аптитуду ставили всегда, что бы пользовать
<tagezi> а я приверженец консоли, и псевдо режимы не пользую
<tagezi> проще в строке набрата пару команд, чем по окошкам шариться... псевдо режим специально был сделан для мышководов, которые пару команд не могут удержать в голове
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ясно. для того что в синаптике делается в 3 клика в консоли надо команды помнить да еще имена пакетов запоминать :(
<tagezi> ну поставь себе де на серваки юзай его, кто тебе запрещает )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если по отдельности то apt-get install name1 и для установик чистого пакета, и для обновления установленного используется
<tagezi> что значит по отдельности.. apt-get install список покетов
<SergeyIT> какие проблемы - вывод всех обновлений в файл и редактируй
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хм. еще интересней
<tagezi> таб ещё есть ))) так что apt-g[Tab] i[Tab] пакеты програм таб тоже дополняет
<tagezi> и подсказки выдаёт, если память короткая )
<tagezi> а в аптитуде впринципе нужно осилить два меню: файл и пакеты
<tagezi> у меня обнов нет, придут, посмотрю. вспомню школьное детство )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: по поводу клещей.. прививку нужно делать.. я вот за дочу волнуюсь постоянно, она у нас не привитая, мама начиталась разной хрени в соцсетях теперь прививать не хочет
<tagezi> она полностью конечно не спосёт, но заболевание сильно облегчает, и процент инвалидности снижает
<SergeyIT> это да, если клещей в округе много
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, тут их немерено, животные (зайцы, лисы, енотовидная собака) спокойно гуляют по городу, иногда даже жнём.. так что даже во дворе цепляешь бывает.. с собаки мы каждый день снимаем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ошейник собаке противоклещиный
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: не помогает.. мы перепробовали всё.. даже жобавки в едё против клещей
<tagezi> добавки*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> добавки в еде? интересен механизм работы
<tagezi> мне тоже.. но многие тут советуют, говорят классно работают.. ну, они в кровь что-то пихают, клещь напивается и умирает
<tagezi> его проще вытащить, но проблему с клещами не решает всё равно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> при этом успевая попить крови и заразить животное
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я думал у животного в поту и прочих выделениях появляются вещества отпугивающие клещей
<tagezi> почему им нравиться не понятно.. правда от баралиоза тут у многих прививки, а энцефолитом вроде собаки не болеют
<tagezi> у собак нет потовых желез )
<dimm> всем привет
<[Raiden]> опять флаги висят запрещающие менять ник и писать без рега
<[Raiden]> крайне неудобно
<SergeyIT> где? здесь? Шпиёнов нам не надо
<[Raiden]> с лайва надо было зайти
<[Raiden]> неудобно. Только отпугивает людей.
<[Raiden]> Переезд был на другой носитель, были вопросы к боту ) Но потом подумал, вместо смены ника и рега, я лучше нагуглю.
<[Raiden]> Получается что этот канал не нужен как бы
<SergeyIT> это новичкам не нужен, а нам здесь неплохо )
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> хотя, скучно стало
<andrex> можно из мута снять маску но тогды все незарегеные смогут писать и могут слать кучу спам ботов))
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2014/06/10/wintertime/
<snql> да
<[Raiden]> могут, ну и что?
<snql> берем не качеством, а количеством
<andrex> ну ок как хош)
<SergeyIT> но предупреждение надо повесить, что это ненадолго, чтобы регистрировались... а то опам надоест и они опять отключат
<[Raiden]> не понятно какой флаг за это отвечает
<[Raiden]> вроде r нету )
<[Raiden]> Тойота сделала машину на водороде
<[Raiden]> 2.7млн рублей примерно будет стоить
<tagezi> им чо хиросимы было мало? )
<tagezi> тут действительно не плохо.. и потом.. на джабере нужно в личку опу писать что бы голос дал, а если оп тормозит, то можно пару суток просидеть в молчании
<tagezi> и ничего, народу у них хватает, флудят по чем зря
<[Raiden]> http://4pda.ru/2014/06/10/162438/
<Sergey_IT> врут - она появилась в 84 году - у моего сына была.
<Sergey_IT> а в 90-х ее уже и не было
<tagezi> дада, она в 80-х была
<tagezi> так что те кто помнит лихи 90-ые =))
<tagezi> в начале 90-х были тетрисы, такие гиганские...
<[Raiden]> согласен, в 90-х я в тетрис играл.
<dentonkiy> Всем здрасте
<dentonkiy> А я пиццу готовлю
<tagezi> в deb пакет не забудь, а то если деинталировать придётся умучаешься =)
<tagezi> сделать )
<artemz> уже два дня делаю деб пакет, всё никак не делается
<tagezi> пица проще в деб пакет сворачиваеться.. хотя тоже бывает толстую щамутишь.. и нифига не прёт )
<artemz> make файл лень писать
<artemz> который в debian/rules
<artemz> лучше бы на rpm перешли, там всё просто и понятно
<dentonkiy> rpm - зло
<dentonkiy> а зачем делать деб пакеты, когда можно поставить арч или генту, и пакеты не нужны
<[Raiden]> там тоже есть описание как что ставится
<[Raiden]> и собирается
<[Raiden]> и в арче и в генте
<[Raiden]> и это надо писать. Правда гораздо проще чем деб.
<tagezi> может просто пользовать нормальный фремвок?
<[Raiden]> надеюсь не секрет что папку дебиан с примером rules можно создать автоматом )
<tagezi> не помнб проблем со сборкой.. и сколько пишу, до сихпор не знаю как мэйк делаеться )
<artemz> и зачем мне пример? он почти пустой будет
<artemz> я себе книжку по make от штульмана заказал, буду изучать
<[Raiden]> управление дял мейк обычно в мейкфайле описано, а в рулес не так много надо.
<artemz> может много и не надо, но надо знать названия стадий и что в них писать
<artemz> и ещё всяких переменных там
<artemz> $(DESTDIR) например
<tagezi> artemz: та в чем пишешь?
<[Raiden]> Да, но если в рпм не знаеш ьпеременные и макросы, то тоже не напишешь. Как минимум надо прочитать рпм хавту.
<[Raiden]> Так что тут сравнимо.
<artemz> по рпм отличная документация, всё просто и понятно, примеры изкаропки работают и собираются в рабочие пакеты
<artemz> по дебу куча разрозненных блог постов и огромное руководство на офф сайте, весьма расплывчатое и неконкретное
<[Raiden]> Можно начать отсюда https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dreq.ru.html#targets
<[Raiden]> Сам я не собираю, но немножко слышал
<[Raiden]> а рпм да, полегче. И ещё удобно когда мног одистров с 1 пакетнй осистемой.
<[Raiden]> как то хотел собрать для опенсусе пару программ, и вместо написания с 0 спеков, взял пакеты из магеи.
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Alexander_> msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<Alexander_> Добрый вечер линуксоиды!)
<Sergey_IT> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<tsi> ку
<tsi> О, разблокировали )
<Alexander_> может кто-то подсказать, есть ли краткая форма записи команды "cp /home/test1/test2/test3/example1 /home/test1/test2/test3/example2". Или по другому никак, кроме как писать полностью пути? Спасибо
<Alexander_> например вместо пути "/home/test1/test2/test3/" может как то по-другому можно, чтобы было короче?
<Alexander_> или кроме как перейти в директорию, другого выхода нету?
<[Raiden]> Alexander_: cd /home/test1/test2/test3 ; cp example1 example2
<tagezi> /home/user/ это ~/
<tagezi> если своя.. если не своя пиши полностью )
<Alexander_> понятно, спасибо. В принципе я так и думал, что придется полносьтю писать
<[Raiden]> Alexander_: думаю нету. Переходи  вгуи фм и копируй мышой )
<[Raiden]> эффект тот же, но печатать не надо
<tagezi> сокращения папок пользователей можно погуглить
<Alexander_> ну, конкретный случай у меня такой: cp /usr/local/abills/libexec/config.pl.default /usr/local/abills/libexec/config.pl
<[Raiden]> ещё можно использовать mc, как встроенную функцию копирования, так и написание команды с cp , но со вставкой пути с панелей по хоткею
<tagezi> пиши полностью.. спокойней спать будешь )
<Alexander_> та я как то, нечаянно удали по полному пути /usr/local/bin))) , так что тут скорее всего внимательным надо быть_)
<Alexander_> хорошо, что она на тот момент только два симлинка имела))
<tagezi> можно попробовать сделать алиасы, если часто ползаешь куданить
<tagezi> опеннет настройка bash
<Alexander_> кхм.. алиасы..
<Alexander_> это идея, спасибо)
<tagezi> да не зачто.. не спать то тебе )
<[Raiden]> zsh ещё можно почитать, там есть комплишены как оптом , пишешь типа /u/l/b и давишь таб
<tagezi> алиасы хороши для коман которые часто пользуешь.. но называть их нужно с умом, а то иногда срабатывает так что потом жалеешь что вообще про них узнал )
<[Raiden]> но мне больше нравится идея с mc , пишешь cp , нажимаешь esc,a и вставляется путь  с текущей панели )
<[Raiden]> + есть ctrl+\ - избранные папки
<Alexander_> а разве комбинация "ctrl+\" работает в шелле по ssh?
<Alexander_> я ж просто через ssh работаю
<[Raiden]> а кто его знает. Надо смотреть
<Alexander_> Ладно, спасибо за поддержку, Буду копипастить)
<[Raiden]> я так делаю иногда , а там хрен знает, хорошая идея или нет.
<[Raiden]> Хорошо хоть я забыл про Х овер ссш
<tsi> склеротики собрались?
<tsi> на странице http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=70408.0 есть ссылка на http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat - а там пусто :(
<tagezi> это к админам форума, пусть правят... раньше была ссылка.. 2010
<Sergey_IT> как и http://ubuntu.ru/irc
<Sergey_IT> так что сюда и дороги не найдешь
<tsi> дискриминация новичков
<andrex> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=%23ubuntu-ru&uio=d4
<tsi> так через фринод и зашел
<andrex> дак вебморды другой и небыло
<andrex> была мора фриноды
<andrex> а кому нужна она пущай пилят че
<andrex> всмысле отжельная
<tsi> вот так значит - "пилите шура - пилите"
<Gamalerik> hi russians i need help, i know there is some hacker hear
<Gamalerik> jaja
<Sergey_IT> и ты?
<tagezi> опять досят чтоли? несплиты начались
<tagezi> райден очнёться, а он один на канале )
<Gamalerik> i dont know russian, y wanna learn
<tagezi> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tagezi> andrex: вторая ссылка битая
<andrex> хм я ваще фз откуда она тут)
<Sergey_IT> откуда - понятно, куда - непонятно )
<tagezi> andrex: кстати, может серёгу опом сделать? а то ты у нас тут один остался.. райден так, что бы его артус не кикал =)
<andrex> это к грину
<andrex> у мня прав нет аццес список редактировать
<tagezi> ну тебе с ним проще связатся чем мне )
<tsi> ни в коем случае - он изверг - всех забанит
<tagezi> и правильно сделает )
<tagezi> я хоть высплюсь, наконец )
<Sergey_IT> я часто на несколько дней пропадаю ... и лень изучать как что (
<andrex> !no rules is <reply> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that andrex
<Sergey_IT> надо молодых выдвигать
<tagezi> да, тут уже один был.. (не буду тыкать в ская пальцем) =)
<Sergey_IT> и другие были
<tagezi> да неважно,молодые слишком агресивны.. нафиг надо.. а один живой оп, тоже не дело
<[Raiden]> тут кроме меня никто не оффтопит ))
<Sergey_IT> старые еще агрессивнее
<tagezi> [Raiden]: зато матом ругаются, а ты это вобще не сечешь
<Sergey_IT> как то все уже оффтопим, вопросов то нет
<[Raiden]> Ну, да, пожалуй.
<[Raiden]> во тих как раз нет отчасти , что сюда зайти целая проблема.
<tagezi> да оффтоп, пофиг, если в пределах разумного то ничего страшного.. политику незачем трогать, больная тема у всех, походу )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: так андрей сегодня флаг снял, теперь можно заходить
<[Raiden]> ок
<Sergey_IT> так можно попросить на форуме ссылку прямую сделать на странице - только ужас что будет, судя по темам
<tsi> можно и свободно - проверено
<tagezi> ну, стань опом, будешь тренироваться в морской бой играть )))
<Sergey_IT> не хочу
<tsi> и не буду
<tagezi> в тетрис? ) ники красиво в бан лист складывать? )
<Sergey_IT> ников здесь не то что на лист - на полоску не хватит
<tagezi> ну, лвдно, поднимем вопрос попозже =)
 * tagezi пошёл делать прямые ссылки на веб интерфейс
<tagezi> andrex: а можно писать так? Администрация канала приняла решение открыть доступ на канал для не зарегестрированых пользователей в целях улучшения качества онлайн поддержки сообществом.
<tagezi> =)
<andrex> хм, ну по вебгету кто угодно мог приползти по этому както неправильно будет)
<andrex> й
<andrex> вот если бы мы сняли войс с вебов то да)
<tagezi> ну, войс то фигня.. говорить можно
<tagezi> если не зарегеный, тогда нельзя было
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, мой сын 4 подберезовика в сосновке нашел
<tagezi> не ешь, они свинцовые )
<andrex> с примесями урана
<Sergey_IT> он их не принес )
<tagezi> да не.. там рядом Светлана стоит, они уран не используют.. они клесают микросхемы и лампы для космических кораблей )
<tagezi> клепают
<Sergey_IT> лампы даже америкосы покупают
<Sergey_IT> у нас в импортной установке погорела одна, обратились к америкосам - они сказали - на светлане купите, мы их там же покупаем
<tagezi> они их до сих пор не могут срисавать? или понят куда их можно воткнуть? )
<tagezi> вообще странно.. потому что Светлана восновном срисованое у америкосов производит
<Sergey_IT> а зачем? Если есть где купить - 10кВ 1А
<tagezi> я вообще удевлён что Светлана на плаву осталось, в начале 90-х от туда посваливали почти все
<tagezi>  практически все цеха закрыли, половину завода под магазины продали..
<tagezi> в бывших гальванических цехах теперь эльдорадо вроде
<Sergey_IT> развалилась она - какие-то части только остались, как и везде
<tagezi> блин, cv5 закидали все новости, инога в группах по несколько раз повторяют тему
<tagezi> как-будто играть это смысл всего существования
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39972 видел?
<[Raiden]> да, читал. Но пока буду пользоваться андройдом.
<[Raiden]> он уже есть и уже перекрыл все мои потребности. Нет смысла дергаться
<tagezi> я поддерживаю отечественного производителя )
<tagezi> хотя я смысл смартфонов вообще не понимаю
<[Raiden]> навигация, музыка \радио бывает, заметки, будильники, расписание ээлектричек, читалка, фотография всякой мелочи
<[Raiden]> и т.д
<[Raiden]> немного инета
<Sergey_IT> смысл, конечно есть, но вот сколько дерьмового софта под них написано - жуть
<[Raiden]> навигация пригождается и в городе. Допустим на днях ездил в магазин ситилинк впервые. Отметил где он и пошел.
<[Raiden]> по пути посмотрел пару раз где я
<[Raiden]> и треки пишу кога на велике. Можно глянуть средний темп, время, километраж. До кучи отметить какую-нить беседку или место
<[Raiden]> в общем непонятно зачем носить телефон если можно смарт
<tagezi> телефон что бы звонить
<tagezi> что бы ориентироваться особено по россии нужен карта и компас )
<[Raiden]> Рога купил на руль, хотел поравней прикрутить. У меня в смартфоне есть программа-уровень. Приложил, прикрутил.
<[Raiden]> в том то и суть, что только звонить не интересно.
<tagezi> по европе ещё можно навигатором пользоваться.. тут ошибки малые, а россии если только по москве ходить.. сибирь вообще лысая.. кольский полуострова нет вовсе помоему
<[Raiden]> носишь те же 150-200 грамм, а толку 0.
<tagezi> не знаю.. у жены айфон, ну да.. красивый будильник по утрам..
<[Raiden]> на картах он есть, спутники врятли кольский не покрывают. Так что суть сказанного непонятна.
<tagezi> ну, плюс ей не нужно брать ноут с собой что бы расписание посмотреть
<tagezi> [Raiden]: там ошибка до 150 метров
<[Raiden]> 150 метров это тоже большой + , чем непонятно где.
<tagezi> кроме того, на територии россии спутников мало, восновном используються вышки, которые орендуют сша
<[Raiden]> и опять же, сча мало марок , котоыре поддерживают только гпс
<[Raiden]> моему больше года, он с глонасс
<[Raiden]> исключение галимый китай и айфоны
<tagezi> глоанас это чисто отмывание денег.. у них каждый второй спутник как мусор
<[Raiden]> есть программы показывающие спутники, все с номером выше 60 - глонасс. Мой телефо них видит и использует.
<tagezi> а по поводу 150 метров, вот когда будешь в тумане шастать на каком-нибудь плато, тогда вспомнишь
<tagezi> проще просто с картой ходить.. покране мере понимаешь где и когда можешь ошибиться.. а не прощитывать эти законопроекты в которых почему-то ошибка в 30 метро должна быть
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем, я не на кольском. Там где я живу - всё работает. Даже деньгоотмывательынй глонасс.
<[Raiden]> в любом случае, смартфон или электронный помошник, миникомп, не только навигатор.
<tagezi> я когда в финке первый раз шёл по тропе и у меня ошибка была в 2 метра, я фигел.. в россии такого не ращу не было.. помню мы по россиийской карте 8 км крюк из-за этой ошибки навернули
<tagezi> так что эти навигаторы полная фигня..
<tagezi> а думать о том что каждый вечер эту хрень нужно зарядить...
<[Raiden]> Я крюки наматывал пока что только с помощью туристического гармина и импортной картой. Но только из-за тог очто их карта говно, а гпс\глонасс опять же показывал точно.
<tagezi> я свой заряжаю раз в 2 недели =)
<[Raiden]> а со смартом пока не приходилось )
<[Raiden]> гармины сча тоже глонасс используют.
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере экспортируемые в рф
<tagezi> ну да.. типа мода
<[Raiden]> не всё что модно - плохо.
<tagezi> а Бэйдоу нет?
<[Raiden]> не знаю.
<tagezi> а то вдруг на дальний восток поеду)
<[Raiden]> китайской навигации нет.
<[Raiden]> у меня
<tagezi> она наверно залочина просто )
<[Raiden]> фонарик тоже не редко помогает
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> налобный купи, что-нибудь типа petzl e+lite
<tagezi> почувствуй разницу )
<[Raiden]> у меня есть. Но как-то например шашлыки жарили и никото не взял, а собирались уже в темноте. И доба бывает надо.
<[Raiden]> сут ьв том что смар твсегда при тебе.
<[Raiden]> ой пробелы
<[Raiden]> у меня налобник какой-то китайский с 2 ватным светодиодом и примерно за 200 рублей.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> чайник ) кто же фонарик забывает на шашлык? это как мяса не взять )
<tagezi> да, я напродавался таких.. рядом с пецелом не стоит
<artemz> почти получилось собрать деб. осталось ещё postinstall и прочие плюшки сделать
<tagezi> у меня фонарику уже 6 лет, при том что я хожу постоянно в походы, батарейки меняю раз в пол года
<artemz> 1.5 часа ещё на смене торчать, кошмар
<tagezi> правда у меня потяжелее чем елайт.. у меня тика хп, но жена пользует елайт и довольна..
<artemz> нет, эта гадина ещё и жалуется на всякие мелочи http://paste.ubuntu.com/7625822/
<tagezi> он разрабатывался как аварийный.. весит 27 грам, батарейки меняем раз в год и то по моему требованию.. бегать в темноте не возможно, но ходить нормально, а в палатке вообще самое то
<[Raiden]> всё, спать пора.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-11
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> вечера)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> простите за офтоп, но сдержаться не могу. до чего власть дошла http://myslo.ru/news/tula/vozle-musornih-bakov-budet-dezhurit-politsiya?utm_source=novapress-twitter
<SergeyIT> скоро у каждой урны проверять будут
<tagezi> дада, и около каждого унитаза.. вдруг ты не туда решил нагадить )
<SergeyIT> хотя видел помойки под замком - ключи только у жителей дома - имеют право
<tagezi> дада, и у этих помоек вырастают кучи сусора )
<tagezi> мусора*
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39977
<|rapidsp|> главное, чтобы не повторился апокалипсис 4ки :)
<kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> kyshtynbai, Понг понг понг...
<kyshtynbai> То-то же.
<mayday> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> mayday, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> http://www.snob.ru/selected/entry/77343
<tagezi> скрытая цензура в действии
<tagezi> прощай таварищь Горбачев, мы пережили всё это зря.. гласности больше не будет
<SergeyIT> tagezi, горбачеву то неплохо живется
<SergeyIT> а цензура нужна
<SergeyIT> и она везде есть
<tagezi> цензура нужна только в обществе дигенератов
<tagezi> цензура не позволяет развиваться, в том числе, и научной мысли, потому что сейчас запрещают мат в сектакле, а завтра гинетику и физику, как уже было при Сталине
<tagezi> спектакле
<tagezi> контроль лексики должен быть на государственнах каналах, там где массы могут это видеть.. а тут один спектакль, потому что у менистра гомофобия, а второй потому что пару фраз на мате говорят.. причем какгбы всё о спектаклях извесно, и люди сами могут
<tagezi> решить идти им или нет туда
<SergeyIT> как то раньше без мата обходились...
<tagezi> угу, и был самиздат, помню, успел почитать
<tagezi> если у нас по улицам ходят идиоты, которые не могут выражать свои идеи без мата, то это проблемма преподавателей школьного состава и семьи, а не литературы
<tagezi> давайте запретим Квин, Элтона, Пушкина, Есенина
<tagezi> первые двое геи, а вторые очень любили матернуться в своих произведениях
<SergeyIT> это проблема общей культуры
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39983
<tagezi> SergeyIT: нет проблемы общей, есть проблема сегодняшнего соцыума, который не хочет напрягаться, в том числе и напрягать мозг... запретами это не исправить, если человек не умеет соображать, то он просто заменит мат на что-нибудь другое
<SergeyIT> как раз есть проблема у сегодняшнего социума... именно поэтому им цензура и не нужна
<tagezi> будем слашать чтонибудь типа: "Ну, ты это, ма, пошли, ма, пивка попьём, ма"
<SergeyIT> это лучше, чем то, что этот социум заполнит все театры и т.п. чтобы матюги послушать... им уже на улице не хватает
<[Raiden]> http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/453893.php/story01.htm
<[Raiden]> Мат высказанный к месту не является чем-то плохим имхо. Плохо только когда матом разговаривают.
<[Raiden]> Что вы говорите когда кидаете что-то тяжелое на большой палец ноги?
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну я не ругаюсь матом
<tagezi> обычно мычу, стону.. когда очень больно.. чтонить типа аааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у меня в юности, была левушка, её отец физик по образованию, был рукоположен в сан батюшки, однажды, я помогал делать ремонт в кравртире у них, клеил плитку... и вдруг услышал оглушающее ааааааааа с кухни
<tagezi> вышел, оказываеться, папа девушки схватил голой рукой сковороду, которую жена поставила греться для жарки.. случайно
<tagezi> ни одного слова мата не было, стоны, визги, сопли.. и ни одного слова мата... обжокся он реально, недели 2 руку перевязиваль
<tagezi> мат нужен в литературе, что бы показать человека низкого интелектуальных способностей.. например, забулдыгу-грузчика, потомучто если вдруг пьяный гурузчик будет выражаться типа "Василий иваныч, не моглибы вы идти сюда более быстро и помочь поставить
<tagezi> мне этот очень тяжелый тюк, так что бы добро в неём не разбилось. А то начальник меня накажет." звучит слишком не естественно )
<UNIm95> tagezi: мат необходим для быстрых переговоров в экстренных ситуациях.
<UNIm95> к пример "нахрен" может обозначать направление что гораздо короче чем слева сверху под полкой
<tagezi> UNIm95: эм.. ну, я как человек который увликается экстримальными видами спорта, с этим утверждением не согламен в принципе, мат удленяет речь примерно на треть, во время экстремальной ситуации
<UNIm95> tagezi:  ты, как и я , не умеем им пользоваться.
<tagezi> нахрен не равно вообще ничему, человек должен знать где это.. а если человек знает, то он и без твоих высказываний всё делает
<UNIm95> tagezi:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lyk3rBy1pGg -- вот к примеру правильное использование.
<tagezi> в альпинизме, вообще, прививают привычку общаться командами.. земля, у карабина, страховка готова..
<tagezi> UNIm95: я умею использовать мат.. я отработал в военном госпитале ))
<tagezi> прекрасно знаю как на нём общаться.. просто считаю, что он обедняет мою речь
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> да, вот мы и до вчера дожили
<Sergey_IT> народ около ладоги красные собирает
<tagezi> ну, у нас вроде пока не пошли грибы
<tagezi> возле ладоги это где? оно же озеро =)
<Sergey_IT> борисова грива
<tagezi> ну так это на юге
<Sergey_IT> так жди - они же на север бегут ). Тем более у вас там дождей больше было
<[Raiden]> Заголовки окон покажу http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0611/h_1402513557_4455102_0172a2152a.png
<Sergey_IT> а что там?
<[Raiden]> очередные виста-заголовки
<Sergey_IT> а это что - виста?
<[Raiden]> кде
<[Raiden]> а.. Ты спросил что такое виста
<[Raiden]> не смешно )
<Sergey_IT> я висты не видел ( - это правда
<artemz> виста была лучше кде 4
<[Raiden]> 8.1 ещё лучше
<[Raiden]> есть к чему стермиться\только кде стремится. :)
<artemz> не смотрел десктопную 8.1. 2012 сервер как то для клиента ставил и всё
<drfits> привет
<drfits> подскажите как в xubuntu сделать видимыми значки языка раскладки или в виде стран :)
<[Raiden]> там апплет должен быть для этого.
<drfits> он есть, но ничего не показывает
<[Raiden]> если нету, поищи в репах пакеты с апплетами
<drfits> ввиде пустой кнопки на панели
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> баг мб, гуггльни
<[Raiden]> какая версия хубунты?
<drfits> гуглил, в итоге пришлось сюда зайти
<drfits> 14.04 с последними апдейтами
<[Raiden]> xfce4-xkb-plugin посмотри стоит или нет
<[Raiden]> я не видел хубунту, возможно там не родной апплет хфце.
<[Raiden]> Кажется нашел, вот баг https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-keyboard/+bug/1305035
<[Raiden]> Если пореган на ланчпаде , голосони за баг. И Народ попроси. Быстрей вылечат
<drfits> угумс, спасибо большое, сейчас голосну
<drfits> как-раз нашел как с Alt+Shift на Ctrl+shift переключение раскладки поменять
<[Raiden]> настрой что бы капс лампочка светилась на клаве когда русский
<[Raiden]> очень помогает.
<[Raiden]> единсвенный недостаток - привыкаешь и потом нехватает этого в винде.
<[Raiden]> не капс, скролл лок.
<drfits> ну на капс лок в винде вешал у нас на работе  один переключение раскладки, я же привык к контрл+шифт )
<[Raiden]> Не, я имел в виду что бы лампочка горела на клаве, вместо индикатора
<[Raiden]> если у тебя так не сдлеоано
<[Raiden]> Мне кстати не оченб понятна любовь некоторых к ктрл+шифт. Но это мы не будем наверное обсуждать )
<drfits> не, я на лампочки вообще мало внимания обращаю как-то )
<[Raiden]> ясно
<drfits> просто альт+шифт часто вызывает меню в окнах, по-этому я на контрл и перешел
<drfits> но это в винде
<Sergey_IT> в убунте тоже бывает
<[Raiden]> нажимать не умеете )
<drfits> )))
<Sergey_IT> научи
<Sergey_IT> проведи мастер-класс
<drfits> а я 3-й день использую xubuntu - нравится в отличие от unity и гномов, пересел с винды )
<[Raiden]> каждый должен сам освоить. )
<drfits> сколько раз ставил - сносил, а сейчас даже не тянет )
<[Raiden]> А перешел с гнома на кде. тяжелая она правда, в некоторых случаях.
<[Raiden]> но ближе мне чем гном3 и юнити
<drfits> а xubuntu это а-ля XP - оно просто работает )
<[Raiden]> ну в общем согласен.
<drfits> даже не знаю к чему придраться
<[Raiden]> хфце хорошее.
<tagezi> ничего, на кути переведут, такойже как всё станет )
<[Raiden]> Но... Какие планы на будущее не понятно. Обозримое будущее кде понятно и уже существует в виде беты. Ясно что ожидать более-менее.
<Sergey_IT> юнити будет падучее... как впрочем и сейчас
<tagezi> ну крысу пилят по тихоньку, она понемногу удобнее становится
<[Raiden]> У юнити нет особого будущего и доминирования по массе причин. Не все любят то как каноникал ведёт разработку по + оно имеет не очевидные преймущества. Зачем мне например слушать музыку через даш, если мне нравится клементин  или другйо плейер.
<Sergey_IT> может тоже поставлю крысу, 10.04 надо бы поменять на 14.04 на старенькой машине
<drfits> я на Java программирую, так что мне из всех плюшек нужен лишь запуск софта ) а xfce это на 100% делает ))) На юнити и гноме мне не удобно т.к. постоянно чего-то слетало после настройки
<tagezi> да юнити вообще не понятно куда пилят.. наверное одни гоюки и делают
<[Raiden]> получается что даш и линзы нечто искуственное, без чего можно легко обойтись.
<Sergey_IT> не нужны они
<tagezi> дашь и линзы удобная вещь, если настроить под себя
<Sergey_IT> а кому нужно, пусть плагины используют
<[Raiden]> то что их можно отключать конечно +
<tagezi> просто, нахрен это всё включать по умолчанию...
<drfits> ставил федору 21 вроде последнюю, после установки драйвера видюхи и допиливания в течение 3 часов т.к. инет слабый был - отказалась логинится вообще, это был эпик фэйл )
<drfits> а в xfce всё с полоборота завелось и плагин на флэш и всё остальное
<Sergey_IT> а зачем сразу дрова ставить?
<tagezi> а зачем плагин на флешь?
<[Raiden]> у федоры часто проблемы с закрытыми дровами видео + ядро обновляется на текущее , что отчасти хорошо, а иногда блобы не поспевают.
<[Raiden]> я бы сказал что аудитория федоры должна быть достаточно продвинутой.
<[Raiden]> в убунте жить чуть попроще без особых знаний.
<Sergey_IT> да все линуксоиды достаточно сдвинуты )
<[Raiden]> ))
<drfits> на сайте пишут, что федора проста и комьюнити большое, на деле оказывается (_|_)
<Sergey_IT> в убунте сейчас хуже стало - багов слишком много
<[Raiden]> комунити русское существует, есть ресурсы рашен ремикса , канал тут и канал на жабер ру. В жабере вполне есть люди.
<[Raiden]> но сам дистр не стремится облегчать жизнь в некоторых вопросах. Особенн ов установке закрытых дров, хотя это возможно.
<tagezi> все дистры пишут что они просты для новичков, вот.. ветка арча тоже пишет так )
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39984
<drfits> )))
<tagezi> они должны рекламировать себя...
<tagezi> а то что они врут по чем зря, это их не смущает
<tagezi> ЭлементариОС например пиариться что они удобные жутко.. а на деле, только если ты в контактике сидишь ей и можно пользоваться
<[Raiden]> арч я личн оне считаю сложным. Там немного проблематичная установка ос, остальное всё не сложно и хорошо описано.
<[Raiden]> правда пользовался им мало, моэет поэтому не успело ничег оотвалиться
<tagezi> всё остальное через эмуоятор теминала, который у них настолько убог, что глаза хочеться вырвать через пять минут
<drfits> кстати, кто-нибудь работал или ставил nodejs? в частности интересен плагин mongoose
<drfits> ?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, он ваще не сложен, да и установку можно в скрипт забить и не париться
<tagezi> mongo - это документо ориентированая база?
<drfits> да
<tagezi> я чото донеё так и не дабрался.. но фанатики её любят на ней базы делать для всего что только подругу попадёться )
<drfits> каждая бд для своего хороша
<tagezi> drfits: а это юзал? http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39981
<drfits> ставил как-то, попробовал, но её перфоманс меня убил )
<drfits> вообще каждый считает своим долгом слепить базу и сказать, что она самая лучшая )
<drfits> помню к нам на конференцию два года назад один из монго приезжал, расхваливал так эту базу ) но наша фирма купила лицуху на другую базу
<drfits> в итоге сейчас пишут постоянно в саппорт т.к. х.з. из-за чего база ложиться
<drfits> а на серваке 16 гб оперативы и 4 ядра, а база падает от пары запросов )
<drfits> не верю я всем этим новым трэндам уже )
<tagezi> ну.. апача обычно не плохие вещи делает
<tagezi> но я не юзал.. у меня восновном реляционки, как-то всё по делам
<tagezi> нужно будет погонять монго.. чисто для практики.. посмотреть что с ней можно повытворять
<Sergey_IT> и не лень тебе?
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJMLJVha5sw
<[Raiden]> навеяло названием
<drfits> :)
<iAmnesia> 1.2.3.
<artemz> http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/drugoi/484155/9460579/9460579_original.jpg
<artemz> neat
<iAmnesia> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3478682/13218196899120.png
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вторая картинка ок
<drfits> кто nodejs ставил ?
<tagezi> да ты уже спрашивал
<tagezi> Мерли Менсон лапочка )
<drfits> мало ли, вдруг не увидели
<drfits> )))
<iAmnesia> ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не, не лень.. пока времени много, нужно делать что-то полезное для мозгов, не всё же мануалы для хомячков писать
<tagezi> не успел )
<tagezi> drfits: а ты начем пишешь?
<drfits> java, javascript, но хочу nodejs попробовать
<drfits> java - основной язык
<drfits> а ты?
<artemz> drfits пишу тоже на жабе/груви. чем жаба не устраивает?
<tagezi> а я на кути
<tagezi> восновном.. ещё бывает на VB, питоне, JS, пхп.. и всякой другой нечести..
<tagezi> но люблю кути.. без всяких там клмов )
<drfits> перфоманс у nodejs в разы выше, чем у явы на нагрузке, при этом меньше жрёт ресурсов - хочу попробовать и узнать действительно ли так
<artemz> лол? выше?
<drfits> я про написание веб приложений (получение запроса, авторизация, отправить-получить данные из бд и т.п.), а не про обработку текста или другие ресурсоёмкие операции
<tagezi> drfits: не слушай его, она вообще любит пообсирать чтонить )
<tagezi> ни одного слова хорошего от не го не услышишь.. ну если только про AD и винду )
<artemz> drfits: сильно сомневаюсь что нодежс будет сильно быстрей работать с бд чем жаба, да и инструментарий под него хуже
<tagezi> он*
<artemz> я не использую AD
<tagezi> потому линукс )
<artemz> да и винду только на сервере
<tagezi> о, мовитон какой.. я понял бы ещё наоборот
<artemz> линукс для ынтырпрайза не готов
<tagezi> сервер вообще уних реальнейшее г
<drfits> что значит инструментарий хуже и по каким параметрам ты оцениваешь как с БД приложение быстрее работает?
<iAmnesia> +artemz - Red Hat - расскажи им об этом )
<tagezi> самый надёжный способ, это запустить конвертацию огромного видеофайла и спамить базу запросами )
<tagezi> iAmnesia: ну, можно ещё 45% серверов расказать что они не готовы )
<tagezi> типа дебиан не система
<iAmnesia> Чайник != холодильник
<tagezi> ты отсталот жизни
<artemz> drfits: это значит, что хотя под нодежс хотя и есть например орм, но они крайне слабенькие по сравнению с гибернейтом и пусть на простых задачах будут даже в разы выйгрывать по производительности при реальных сложных нагрузках они будут выглядеть
<artemz> жалко по сравнению гибернейтом просто из-за наличия в нём например более продвинутого кэша и ряда плюшек
<tagezi> иди здай по гарантии если морозилка не кипятит воду )
<tagezi> помоему ханочка в прошлом году пыталась отсартировать масив данных на джаве.. на вторые сутки работы программы сдалась)
<tagezi> придёт нужно будет спросить.. чото она в блог так ничего и не кинула )
<artemz> tagezi в чём выражается говёность 2008 сервера? по крайней мере там на каждый чих не нужен нисходящий рекурсивный парсер как в линуксе. хотя нерды парсят у нас всё регэкспами, ага.
<tagezi> ну, она не контролируема вовсе... когда всё стандартное, от мс вроде бы всё работает, но иногда, как обновиться =))) и по три дня в аврале пляшеш как осёл
<gry> tagezi: Нужно прочитать книжку по Длаве тогда. Работа с языком, который Вы не знаете — примерно как попытка говорить по-французски. -- Я прочитала пару книжек по одному языку и это очень сильно помогло работать на нём по...
<gry> ...40 часов в неделю _с удовольствием_.
<artemz> в мишн критикал обновления от мс сначала тестируют и заливают на свой сервер обновлений
<tagezi> угу, расказывай..
<tagezi> я прошлый июнь полл жизни буду помнить..
<artemz> что рассказывать? как это в аэронафтика алания делается?
<artemz> например
<tagezi> тоесть мне нужно держать сервак отключеным от сети? )
<artemz> нет, не получать обновлений от мс напрямую
<tagezi> ты не понял, она обновляеться тогда когда ей хочеться
<artemz> новые новости
<artemz> обновление вообще можно выключить
<tagezi> угу.. я это тоже слышал )
<tagezi> ещё анекдоты?)
<drfits> artemz: вообще ORM служит не для скорости работы, а для "скорости разработки" и в большей степени для того, чтобы можно было юзать разные БД. Из опыта работы с хибером - он подходит только для CRUD операций, всё что требует работы с несколькими таблицами превраÑ
<artemz> короче проблемы из-за прослойки между компьютером и стулом как обычно
<tagezi> drfits: пиджин?
<drfits> tagezi: да
<tagezi> дада, именно поэтому у некоторых не получается собрать дебку )
<tagezi> drfits: он когда длинно пишет не переносит на новую строку
<artemz> примерно также, как и в случае когда джава виновата в долгой сортировке (видимо параллельной)
<tagezi> получаеться иногда вот такое ±Ñ‰Ðµ ORM служОт Ме Ўля скÐ
<drfits> и сейчас такое?
<drfits> :(
<tagezi> ну, когда длинно написал )
<tagezi> пиши чуть короче, короче )))
<drfits> artemz: вообще ORM служит не для скорости работы, а для "скорости разработки" и в большей степени для того, чтобы можно было юзать разные БД.
<drfits> Из опыта работы с хибером - он подходит только для CRUD операций, всё что требует работы с несколькими таблицами
<drfits>  превращается в трэш и угар и много чего делает через (_|_). Если пишут нагруженные проекты - предпочтительно строить запросы вручную,
<drfits> а тут уже пофиг на язык т.к. обработкой запроса БД занимается и всё упирается в то, как эти запросы оптимизированны
<artemz> drfits: я знаю что такое орм. и у нас нагруженные проекты с использованием гибернейта пишутся
<artemz> и что же гибернейт делает через жопу?
<drfits> да много чего, например есть у тебя сущность, хочешь в ней обновить какое-то поле - обновляется вся сущность
<artemz> в таких проектах как sky.com, linkedin и другие юзают гибернейт и весьма довольны
<tagezi> линкедин вообще глюкалово сплошное
<drfits> весьма довольны чем, зарплатами?
<tagezi> усли им тестеро нормально дать от позора сгорят
<artemz> в общем вам подавай пхп, жабаскрипт и фэйсбук. ясно. понятно
<tagezi> ну, мне не одно из этого не нравиться.. была бы моя воля писалбы всё на си и асме..но вот.. теперь это не модно
<drfits> а ещё хибер классно делает - есть у тебя сущности с иерархией, так вот чтобы сделать апдейт или делит - он вначале в тэмп таблицу выгребает записи, а потом оттуда их id получает и киляет их
<drfits> джоины не для хибера
<drfits> а ещё хочешь получить список сущностей из таблицы по критерию чтобы пробежаться по нему- хрен, хибер будет долбить таблицу единичными запросами на получение следующего элемента списка
<drfits> и ещё-ещё-ещё
<drfits> это не говоря про баги во время разработки
<drfits> которые порой очень сложно фиксить
<drfits> а по-поводу перфоманса - вот статья https://www.paypal-engineering.com/2013/11/22/node-js-at-paypal/
<drfits> тут очень интересно описано, почему и где лучше юзать ноду вместо явы
<drfits> а по-поводу ORM в ынтырпрайзе, так есть офшорные конторы, которые получают бабло за разработку, вот им выгодно юзать ОРМ и прочие техники, чтобы на больший срок контракт продлить
<drfits> всем порносноф
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> у меня ещё порно будни не окончились )
<tagezi> qt5 всётаки какой-то не доделыш.. в одном месте одним способом, в другом другим, в третьем третьим.. ни как не могут сделать нормальный стиль написания (((
<artemz>  короче сборка пакетов в дебиан - это как qt5
<artemz> но в общем то таки собрал уже, получилось
<artemz> надо книжку по gnu make купить
<artemz> эхх..а потом ещё rpm перепиливать надо будет
<artemz> и документацию писать. и репы делать
<tagezi> есть же макрос который перепиливает из рпм в деб, не пашет что ли?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-12
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: привет.. слушай.. а ты ? нажимал в аптитуде?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> привет. чего там нажимать?
<tagezi> помоему там написано всё что ты спрашивал, не?
<tagezi> знак ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> U выделяет ВСЕ доступные для обновления пакеты
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> там хелп, и написано вроде всё что можно сделать.. и перемешение по списку и фиксация пакетов и ...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: спс попробую
<tagezi> да не зачто.. только у меня создаёться ощущение что аптитуда в дебиане и в убунте немного разные
<tagezi> не сравнивал.. на уровне ощущений где-то проскакивает...
<tagezi> я вообще консолью пользуюсь, с псевдооконнным интерфейсом слабо знакоп
<tagezi> м*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не думаю что разные, исходники то одни. патчи не сложные
<tagezi> не, в теории да.. а напрактике настройки apt-get в убунте и дебиагне разные
<tagezi> в дебе это один файл sourse.list, а в убунте это куча фалов и черт ногу сломит
<tagezi> и лучше в убунте шаловливые ручёнки туда не сувать )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в дебе тоже так будет. Делят настройки на секции и собирают демоном
<tagezi> прощай прозрачность?
<tagezi> какноникал нужно банкротить, а космонавта на марс.. а то они ваще всё испаганят
<JohnDoe_71Rus> наоборот, правишь только нужную тебе часть, как с xorg.conf а остальные не трогаешь. меньше шансов испортить
<tagezi> а чо там править то.. один файл.. в нано всё видно, всё прозрачно.. точно не запихнёшь пропиворечивые источники
<tagezi> а когда это всё разнесено, как нефиг сделать дубликаты и противоречия..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> всякое может быть, ручки то шаловливые.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дубликаты наверно демоном отслеживаются
<zergut> доброго времени суток, в чём разница между acpi_backlight=vendor video.use_bios_initial_backlight=0 и video.use_native_backlight=1 ?
<[Raiden]> http://nevolia.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=2360&stc=1&d=1397244423
<drfits> привет
<drfits> когда скайп ставишь на xubuntu из деб пакета - качается wine ?
<drfits> хочу скайп, но помню когда в последний раз ставил - там вайн был
<drfits> хм, вайн был внутри, значит нифига качать не будет
<drfits> всем спасибо )
<tagezi> незачто )
<tagezi> всегда рады помочь )
<kyshtynbai> Кто какие редакторы исходников использует? Интересует возможность редактирования по ssh.
<drfits> kyshtynbai: смотря для чего тебе исходники править, если пару строк, то тут любого блокнота с головой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в ssh должон быть MC а у него есть medit
<drfits> а мне нравится в GUI работать )
<[Raiden]> mcedit
<[Raiden]> поправка
<drfits> xUbuntu - mousepad 8-)
<[Raiden]> drfits: тогда почитай про X over ssh
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу, спасибо за поправку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сегодня убедился что 4 гига на github не влезают
<drfits> что конкретно почитать?
<drfits> на винде есть замечательная программа winscp - делает всё, что нужно через SSH
<drfits> думаю, что под линупс тоже должна быть аналогичная
<[Raiden]> что кокнретно не знаю. Вбей в гугл текст выше, если интеерсно. А так ,и под консоль полно. Продвинутые кодеры используют emacs или vim
<drfits> вон вообще в наутилусе показано как сделать - http://askubuntu.com/questions/94665/what-is-a-program-similar-to-winscp
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai:  vim
<drfits> продвинутые кодеры чего? я вон видел продвинутых уодеров, которые не моются, это же не значит, что надо под них косить и штырить :)
<drfits> каждый выбирает себе то, с чем удобней работать
<drfits> к сожалению у нас в фирме есть штырящие кадры :(
<[Raiden]> мне для домашних скриптонужд всегда хватало mcedit и сейчас иногда kate в гуи, он чуть понавороченней чем гедит.
<[Raiden]> на другом ирк серве был знакомый. О нустроился разрабом в какую-то контору и там все кодили на емаксе.
<drfits> а мне при редактировании удобно, когда выделил переменную двойным кликом и она по коду подсветилась, в консоли надо много телодвижений для этого
<[Raiden]> и ему пришлось втягиваться )
<[Raiden]> В общем бывают ситуации когда нет выбора особо )
<drfits> зависит ещё что именно кодишь т.к. понятие широкое и языков туева куча
<drfits> я вон на java когда пишу загружаю через IDE - это очень удобно :)
<drfits> тут есть кто с Минска?
<[Raiden]> да, я тоже люблю подсветку функций , как либо. Или даже лучше  слева от текста столбики с плюсиками, котоыре позволяют и видеть границы и скрывать часть текста целыми функциями
<[Raiden]> )
<drfits> угумс, на вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные )))
<[Raiden]> в nano кстати тоже можно подсветку синтаксиса включить. Но только это.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нано слишком брутально
<drfits> я не могу поверить, что xUbuntu не глючит в отличие от остальных дистров
<drfits> прям как в сказке )
<[Raiden]> сказочник
<[Raiden]> интересно будет ли каноникал переходить на системд и когда
<Sergey_IT> сначала юнити на кути... все сломают и займутся ломать системд
<artemz> шёл третий день сборки деб пакета
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-13
<tagezi> утра всем
<gry> Здравствуйте.
<tagezi> ку
<tagezi> сегодня ещё и полнолуние =)
<[Raiden]> МОжет пригодится кому
<[Raiden]> apt-get -o DPkg::options::=--force-confmiss --reinstall install <package>   - Force apt-get to reinstall config files
<[Raiden]> реально может пригодится если удалены конфиги входящие в пакет
<tagezi> ты пошёл на курсы шаманов? )
<tagezi> а какже гуи? =)
<[Raiden]> А гуи надо дописывать
<[Raiden]> до полной реализации возможностей апта
<[Raiden]> Эт правда не по гном-хигу )
<artemz> а забавно было бы наполучать кучу сертификатов по жабе, пойти на какую нибудь мегавысокооплачиваемую работу в корпорацию и с богерфэйсом переделать у них всё на пхп
<artemz> примерно с таким кодом http://i.imgur.com/iy6ymbc.jpg
<tagezi> =)
<artemz> по работе читаю интервью с кеном томпсоном. такая скука
<tagezi> у меня жена давала в прошлом году интервью... я был очень удевлён, когда его прочитал =)) она была тоже сильно удевленна, после прочтения =D
<tagezi> кроме имени и фималии, в принципе, больше ничего и не осталось
<artemz> tagezi не тут один известный чел болтал с известными программистами и записал всё для своей книги в формате интервью, ничего особо не отредактировано
<artemz> Когда телефон только входил в обиход и стало ясно, что популярность телефонов стремительно растёт, требовалось всё больше и больше телефонных операторов, поскольку тогда ещё небыло автоматических телефонных аппаратов. Кто-то подсчитал уровень
<artemz> роста и воскликнул: "Боже, через 20-30 лет абсолютно всем людям придётся стать телефонными операторами".
<tagezi> ну, большинство людей и про интервью моей жены сказали также.. даже друзья, которые были не особо в теме работы ей )
<tagezi> а идиотских идей, навалом.. особенно навалом приписаных умным людям =))
<tagezi> Омару Хаяму и Конфуцию столько всего приписывают, что иногда кажется, что это не люди а какито монстры с машиной времени и лазерными винтовкми )
<artemz> хорошо хоть лаоцзы ничего почти не приписывают
<tagezi> может просто не могут правильно написать имя )
<artemz> чего там писать то
<artemz> я даже иероглифы помню
<artemz> забавно кстати что в китае про него никто особо не знает
<artemz> может просто не с теми общался
<[Raiden]> ВОзможно будет интересно владельцам ссд http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_314_ssdfs&num=2
<[Raiden]> экст4 неплох на фоне бтрфс и специальной фс, я бы сказал.
<[Raiden]> У Лао такая манера писать, что  просто так не припишешь )
<[Raiden]> Была книжка Дэ Пятачка, её атор пожалуй мог бы.
<artemz> [Raiden] мне лао люто бешено доставляет. там некоторые отрывки прямо описывают всё, что не так с рашкой.
<[Raiden]> Учитывая место проживания автора, можно сделать вывод, что не так бывает не только в рашке.
<artemz> сунь дзы тоже очень нравится. и сыма цянь
<SergeyIT> жуть, вы о чем?
<artemz> да понятно что не только в рашке, но описание действий правителей и последствий очень точное
<[Raiden]> А если вспомнить Конфуция, то он бы сказал, что называть свою страну так, плохой ритуал :) Или нарушение норм поведения.
<[Raiden]> если лень писать Россия, есть сокращение РФ.
<[Raiden]> Будем разговаривать как люди и всё наладится :)
<[Raiden]> Надо больше иметь уважения к себе.
<SergeyIT> и к тебе?
<[Raiden]> Ко мне - не так важно. )
<[Raiden]> Но ... У меня есть оружие , в виде игнора или перехода в другой чат. А вот нашей стране, от её жителей у которых рашка в голове, деваться особо некуда. :)
<artemz> я не житель вашей страны
<artemz> так что можешь спать спокойно
<[Raiden]> отлично
<[Raiden]> Опять же Конфуций учил , что нарушать чужие ритуалы находясь в гостях - не самая хорошая идея.
<artemz> я не читал Конфуция. И я не в гостях
<[Raiden]> Ну мне больше нечего добавить ,как бы.
<tagezi> конфуция вообще нельзя почитать.. единственное произведение это "Разговоры с конфуцием" написаные Мэй цзы
<[Raiden]> В целом не так важно как и что называть, наверное. Это просто я докопался. ) Просто навеяло восточными фамилиями.
<[Raiden]> а я например матом ругаюсь ) Но не использую обычн ов разговоре. И наверное это делает меня лучше. Другое отношение к своей стране наверное тоже делает человека лучше )
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: тебе возможно будет интересно http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39994
<SergeyIT> не интересно
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Интересно каким будет новый файловый менеджер. Будет удивительно , если там будет что-то кроме базовых операций типа скопировать, удалить
<[Raiden]> там есть ссылка на видео с фм, я уже увидел пару косяков. Например гоу то локейшен без автодописки похоже. В дельфине реализован и показ вариантов и дописка по табу.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-14
<mikeidiota> Привет всем, мне кажется или ubuntu.ru в дауне?
<drfits> у меня видюха nVidea, как мне проверить что видос в плеере через VDPAU гонится, а не на проце рендерится?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> загрузкой процессора
<drfits> жаль, что тут так мало людей
<artemz> >
<artemz> drfits в жабире много
<drfits> а чего так?
<artemz> drfits в снг так сложилось
<drfits1> дайте в таком случает линк на жабер )
<drfits1> а то хочу в комнату с большим комьюнити тоже )
<artemz> drfits1 s@pyos.anoosdy.org ))))
<drfits1> что это?
<artemz> конфа в жаббере
<drfits1> что-то vmware не ставится :(
<drfits1> кто-нибудь ставил?
<[Raiden]> плейер ставил
<drfits1> плин, мне воркстэйшин нужно )
<drfits1> там из винды все образы мои
<drfits1> не хочу по-новой ставить в виртуалбоксе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так там диски поддерживаются, только по новой машину сделать. а файл диска старый
<[Raiden]> плейер умеет играть по идее образы ворксейшена
<[Raiden]> но надо уточнять
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0614/h_1402758138_3805267_065d0eb491.png
<[Raiden]> графическое обновление арча ) Пока под рукой http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0614/h_1402758548_9759052_a3d7edc627.png
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: Вавилон
<[Raiden]> угу )
<drfits1> )))
<[Raiden]> рип хороший нашел, 2 дорожки рус\энг, сабы , h264
<artemz> шрефты кошмар
<artemz> хотя для кде это ещё неплохо
<artemz> лостфильм заблокировали, бгг  http://habrahabr.ru/post/226221/
<[Raiden]> плохо )
<artemz> надеюсь сам сайт не отключат а то надо же откуда то качать
<artemz> от ингриша голова болит
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Ку! Здесь?
<[Raiden]> Привет
<[Raiden]> здесь
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], ты еще тут?... а зачем?
<[Raiden]> сложный вопрос.
<[Raiden]> Что бы Nor8 меня нашел
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: возможно есть смысл подумать над тем же вопросом
<Sergey_IT> не получается... если уйти, то буду там, а если не уходить, то буду здесь ... и где быть? Как тот осел не могу решить (
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Не будь ослом, а уж где, не важно )))
<Sergey_IT> )))
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40002
<tagezi> гном с места двинулся
<[Raiden]> написал бы кто-нить qtcurve для gtk3
<[Raiden]> презетов к этой теме много, многие нравятся. Но её нет для гтк3.
<Sergey_IT> тема не имеет значения
<[Raiden]> кому как
<[Raiden]> вон, гномеры адвайту 3 года доработать пытались, судя по линку.
<tagezi> я думаю в переводе ошибка.. ни её 3 месяца пытались доработать, понят что гуглу надоело возиться с кучей движков и он свалил на ауру
<[Raiden]> нет, я думаю имелись в виду 3 года, гном3 и эта тема вышли в 2011 году.
<[Raiden]> Я уж и забыл как давно я им не пользуюсь
<drfits> прочел старую книжку про бесперспективные проекты "Путь камикадзе" - там как-раз в точку и написано, что многие проекты - бесполезны и их можно было бы и не делать
<[Raiden]> адназначна
<drfits> просто уже реально достало, что в инете постоянно кто-то что-то придумывает новое, нереально крутое и т.д. и т.п.
<[Raiden]> увеличь периоды между чтением новостей )
<drfits> на деле - взяли старые наработки, улучшили что-то чуть-чуть и теперь маркетологи пытаются убедить всех в том, что им это нужно т.к. это не реально круто
<drfits> я не читаю часто новости, только работа и обзор технологий, всё
<drfits> т.к. если читанёшь новости, узнаешь, что твой язык гавно, а есть более лучший и удобный
<drfits> я про язык программирования , от такого свихнуться можно
<[Raiden]> js видимо будет жить долго
<[Raiden]> да и си++ никуда не денется в ближайший десяток лет
<[Raiden]> несмотря на всякие D
<drfits> когда на практике начинаешь их супер язык или технологию щупать, понимаешь, что он в чем-то лучше, а в чем-то уступает, но в итоге одно на одно и если язык сменишь - поменяешь шило на мыло
<drfits> да каждый язык отвоёвывает свою нишу
<drfits> кресты для дров и низкоуровневых приложений
<drfits> java на которой пишу - для бизнес приложений очень хорошо подходит,
<drfits> javascript - для браузера отлично подходит, а все наработки ввиде языков более лёгкого синтаксиса, да, код уменьшают,
<drfits> но в итоге в тот же яваскрипт переводятся и когда приложение огромно, то не так уж и много экономят времени на разработку и поддержку
<[Raiden]> сча ифейсы программ не сильно будут отличаться от того что используется в браузере.
<tagezi> asm?
<tagezi> =)
<drfits> асм хорош там, где он нужен
<tagezi> да он никому не нужен
<drfits> если для проца, то компилятор такой оптимизированный код выдаёт, что с ним таскаться не реально
<tagezi> ибо всем в лом думать.. проще быть чукчей
<drfits> асм под контроллеры подходит
<tagezi> асм везде подходит
<drfits> ну опять же, везде это как сферический конь в вакууме
<tagezi> если переписать половину говка которое было выпущено за последние 10 лет, то мы сможет опять вернуться на 566 целероны
<drfits> без высокоуровневых языков не перепишешь или пока напишешь - актуальность приложения пропадёт
<[Raiden]> Если объединить труд программистов ,вместо того что бы быстр описать одно и то же. Возможно , можно довольно быстро писать и на асм.
<tagezi> единственный минус, в том что это занимает больше времени
<tagezi> ну, да.. но что бы актуальность не пропала, нужно писать глюкодромы для сферических коней в вакуме )) тогда все будут верищать, пфхтеть и радоваться
<[Raiden]> Допустим каноникал пишет пою юнити файловый менеджер. Работа с файлами за последние 15 лет почти никак не изменилась. А фм всё ещё пытаются написать :)
<[Raiden]> под
<tagezi> канониклу нужно выгнять всех прогеров, вместе с космонавтом, и набрать нормальных людей
<tagezi> запароть такую идею, с такой офигенной поддержкой сообщества... ваще бараны
<drfits> опять же - это проекты манагеров
<tagezi> за 4 года так только глюки надобавляли и цыферки в версиях поменяли
<drfits> они решают, что давайте юзать это и всё, им класть на пользователей
<drfits> в книге "путь камикадзе" 1996 года это давно уже описано
<drfits> нихрена не поменялось )
<drfits> и не поменяется
<drfits> так что привыкаем
<tagezi> ну, в 86 году писали что виндовс это не правильная система
<[Raiden]> Вообще, попытка влезть в разработку новых ифейсов  похвальна.  Но нужна ли , в рамках 1 ос, если этих ифейсов и так уже целый пучек. И возможно , если цель доминировать, то надо конкурировать не с линукс, а с другими ос, а ифейс писать более сообща :
<tagezi> всмысле оконные системы не правельные.. а теперь все просто пруться от этго
<[Raiden]> А то получается, что этот чудесный юнити уже 3 года существует исключительно в убунте
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39958
<tagezi> 76 оконных менеджеров )
<tagezi> манагеров =D
<drfits> если бы все силы кинуть на написание одной унифицированной системы, за которую проголосовало бы большинство - то было бы хорошо
<[Raiden]> jolla кстати использует qt5 и qml поверх вейланд, что по сути си++ и  js. Т.е. они уже сделали то, что можно поддерживать, вместо создания ещё 1 проекта.
<drfits> но в мире линупса как и в программинге - разброд и шатание
<tagezi> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-2A58QIJm3H0/UKxCQolnpdI/AAAAAAAABbA/OagHVBbY9G4/w937-h529-no/%25D0%25A1%25D0%25BD%25D0%25B8%25D0%25BC%25D0%25BE%25D0%25BA+%25D1%258D%25D0%25BA%25D1%2580%25D0%25B0%25D0%25BD%25D0%25B0+%25D0%25BE%25D1%2582+2012-11-21+04%253A13%253A25.png
<[Raiden]> да, я предпочитаю сравнивать линукс с племенной системой. Которые иногда собираются на общее вече )
<[Raiden]> и то не все
<[Raiden]> но в целом оно как-то работает ) где-то можно использовать.
<[Raiden]> несмотря на кучу проектов одног ои того же.
<tagezi> философия никогда не позволит думать одинаково.. это свобода.. и думать что весь линь должен быть удобен как.. какаянибудь хрень, это не правильно
<tagezi> лицензия именно потому такой и задумывалась.. хочешь, поменя й подсебя
<drfits> по-поводу С++ и js - все технологии хороши, везде + и - есть, писать можно на всём, просто каждый всегда хочет урвать свой кусок пирога => всегда будет дохрена одинакового гавённого софта )
<tagezi> пока существует джава -точно )
<drfits> ява на самом деле достаточно быстро работает в приложениях )
<[Raiden]> простота создания программ пожалуй породит ещё больше хлама. Чем сча существует.
<drfits> [Raiden]: просто кадый хочет что-то своё слепить и стать богаче Билла Гейтса
<[Raiden]> ну в общем, бардак в ближайшее время никуда не денется.
<tagezi> не видел не обного преложения на яве которое работалобы нормально
<tagezi> может просто явакодеры просто имеют жуткокривые руки, ко всё что я могу вспомнить.. не важно под какую систему.. либо не очем типа хело ворд, либо глючная как моя жизнь
<drfits> ну что значит работало нормально, тут всё зависит от размера приложения и уровня команды
<drfits> может бюджет урезан был или сроки разработки
<drfits> я много ява приложений видел, которые нормально работают 24/7/365
<drfits> и много видел которые даже перезапускают раз в неделю из-за утечек памяти, которые тормозят
<drfits> зайди на Javatalks.ru - веб приложение типа форума, которое энтузиасты разрабатывают
<[Raiden]> всё , спать пора. Удачного выбора языков :)
<drfits> порносноф
<drfits> форум полностью на яве, правда жрёт ресурсов много ) - его ещё не оптимизировали
<tagezi> ну, не знаю.. мне наверное не повезло.. всё что я пробывал, в том числе и написаное зо охренено огромные деньги, полный сакс
<drfits> у нас за охрененно огромные деньги для америкосов приложение - полное гавно, постоянная смесь наших и индусских мозгов
<tagezi> хотя большинство виндузятников даже и не понимаю что такое не глючить.. они думают что глюки это синий экран
<drfits> стоит заметить - наши не чуть не лучше индусов, одинаковы
<drfits> правда все кому не лень обсирают индусов, т.к. у индусов знаний нихрена нету )
<tagezi> да у наших тоже
<tagezi> питон, явы, верстка.. прям со школы на улице набирают.. платят копьё
<tagezi> да и сколько общался с корпоративными прогерами, простой матиматики не знают..
<tagezi> какие нахрен приложения, если матиматику школьного уровня не осилил
<drfits> я кстати мат алгоритмов не знаю  )
<drfits> а работаю т.к. мне математика в веб приложениях не нужна )
<drfits> например посчитать сложность алгоритма, где я это применить могу в жизни - я не знаю )
<tagezi> угу.. я пишу манулы для хомяков..
<tagezi> касательная к окружности при извесных координатах точки, центра окружности и радиуса
<drfits> самое интересное у меня сейчас на проекте, внутри веб-прога - гавно, но юзеры внутренности не видят
<tagezi> я так и не понял почему весь интернет пытаеться это ришать через систему квадратных уравнений.. когда это находиться обычным линейным )
<tagezi> примем, алгоритм простой очень.. до жути просто )
<drfits> ну мне с такими алго не приходилось сталкиваться
<drfits> пойду-ка я тоже спать , всем порноцноф )
<tagezi> и такое постонно.. мне не нужно.. а потом смотришь.. то css сделан через такую тёмную ж... то дивов на странице только чем звёзд на неде, то жс настолько криворукий, что просто застрелись охото
<drfits> мне понравился angularjs
<drfits> самая удачная вещь из всего новья, не даром его гугл под крыло взял не смотря на то, что проект свежий
<drfits> я окончательно свалил )))
<drfits> бб
<tagezi> бб
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-15
<drfits> пытаюсь свой тв-тюнер в xubuntu запустить
<drfits> пока без результатно
<[Raiden]> http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs24/f/2008/027/a/a/Omega_Class_torpedo_launch_by_TMC_Deluxe.jpg
<UNIm95> Народ. К можно ли к  одному HDMI выходу подключить несколько мониторов?
<tagezi> UNIm95: http://hd-kabel.ru/catalog/hdmi_splittery_razvetviteli
<tagezi> 'nj&
<tagezi> это?
<tagezi> хотя я думаю можно и самому сделать.. мне например развитвитель на наушники не понравился.. сам в итоге поял
<tagezi> паял*
<UNIm95> tagezi: я хочу к ноуту 2 монера подключить. Причем на мониторах должны быть разные части рабочего стола
<UNIm95> а не одну картинку на 2 моника.
<tagezi> а.. ну тогда нужно перепаивать ноут )
<piyavking> а у ноута вторая видеокарта есть? для начала.
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=belqWwe62-s
<tagezi> UNIm95: это тебе было
<tagezi> там правда на примере винды.. но принцип тотже )
<UNIm95> tagezi: значит нельзя =(
<tagezi> но он жеделит и у него в мониторах разные части рабочено стола.. что тебе не нравиться?
<UNIm95> tagezi: там в видео сказано что это не расширенные рабочие столы, а один большой моник с рамкой
<tagezi> ну, так ты об этом говорил.. "на мониторах должны быть разные части рабочего стола", я так понял что тебе не нужны разные рабочие столы
<tagezi> или нужны?
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: у амд помнится была технология подключения до 6 мониторов. Лучше выяснять в каждом конкретном случае )
<UNIm95> tagezi: я не правильно выразился.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: это ноут с видюхой без этой технологии
<tagezi> ну раз в нём нет тихнологии, то как можно это сделать?
<tagezi> посмотри в сторону юсб
<tagezi> или у тебя и этой технологии нет? )
<[Raiden]> есть ещё внешние видеокарты для ноутбуков. Но я бы рекомендовал дома просто поставить десктоп с 2 мониками, стол, удобное кресло ) А ноут использовать в дороге или подарить кому-нибудь.
<UNIm95> tagezi: [Raiden] имел в виду Eyeinfinity. эта технология добавлена с радеонов 6***
<tagezi> есть переходники с юсб на хдмай
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  тоже так думал, но пока денег не хватает.
<UNIm95> + запилить на десктопе нормальный RAID1 с hotspare и полным rsync с ноутом.
<behzod> kn
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Я тут глянул на канал краем глаза. Возможно покупка десктопа и не хорошая идея. Знаю кучу народу которые обходятся без )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: идей с десктопом хорошая. но для меня пока дорогая
<[Raiden]> понятно
<[Raiden]> юсб видюху похоже можно найти от 100$ , судя по тому что я увидел в гугле
<Scrimmer> бугога, трепесчите
<Scrimmer> tagezi: доров
<[Raiden]> 3.13.0-29.52    Ubuntu-3.13.0-29.52    3.13.11.2    -  интересн озачем каноникал так сильно изменила нумерацию ядер.
<[Raiden]> последнее число- версия ванилы
<Sergey_IT> кто ж знает, кроме них
<tagezi> ты обновил ядро, ил только посмотрел на него? )
<[Raiden]> я посмотрел в гугле на основе чего оно
<[Raiden]> из майнлайн ппа себе поставил 3.15 , хотел сравнить работу ссд. Может и оставлю
<[Raiden]> хотя в hdparm разница в пределах погрешности
<tagezi> эм.. 3.15?
<tagezi> мне сейчас предлагают 3.13.29.35
<[Raiden]> я поставил с ппа
<[Raiden]> Если уж начали про ядра, можешь попробовать лоулатенси. Отзывчивость возрастёт, там таймер прерываний 1000гц выбран вместо 250
<tagezi> угу Линус выпустил 3.15 и свалил в путишествие ))
<[Raiden]> но на ноуте это может усилить жор батарейки
<tagezi> не, после сессии эксперименты.. если мне сейчас нужно будет подымать систему.. я сдохну
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> и так преподы беснуються.. нормальных професоров нет, они напихали преподавать аспирантов.. эти дауны не только на экзаменах из себя мартышек корчут, они ещё и нихвена не знают
<[Raiden]> https://www.linux.org.ru/polls/polls/10566738
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-08
<calculate-linux> хммммм
<yurau1504> шо?
<calculate-linux> да так. на сон тянет
<red_shuhardt> Привет всем. При просмотре любого видео (неважно, системный плеер или флеш-плеер), проскакивают горизонтальные линии (небольшое смещение картинки по горизонтали).
<red_shuhardt> Чаще всего, это наблюдается в ярких и динамичных сценах.
<red_shuhardt> lxde, NVidia GTX 650
<red_shuhardt> OpenGL version string: 4.4.0 NVIDIA 340.76
<red_shuhardt> С другой видеокартой было то же самое.
<yurau1504> пробуйте другие плееры, кодаки и другое видео.
<yurau1504> мы кодаки перепрограммировать не будем
<yurau1504> дайте ссылку я посмотрю на своем 15.04
<red_shuhardt> От плеера не зависит - любой плеер, хоть браузерный, хоть системный (VLC, Totem e.t.c.), от видео тоже не зависит, любое видео, где контрастные сцены, с яркими облостями, на нихпоявляются полосы в виде смещений.
<SergeyIT> red_shuhardt, вертикальную синхронизацию не отключал?
<red_shuhardt> "VSync" галочка в настройках драйвера видеокарты стоит.
<r1za4> hi all
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-09
<andrex> хех монитор чудт скорей всего у него)
<UNIm95> У кого?
<SergeyIT> приснилось видно...
<andrex> да логи посмотрел
<[Raiden]> .
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: утро
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: ты вроде кедовод
<[Raiden]> вечерок )
<[Raiden]> да, предпочитаю кде.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где у кедопрог, в частности квирк, храни настройки дефолтных прог?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну в других программах дабл клик по ссылке открывает файрфокс со ссылкой а в квирке неработает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> обработчик верный "run firefox $0"
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже run firefox $0 , без кавычек
<[Raiden]> работает
<[Raiden]> есть файл kvirc в /home/raiden/.kde/share/config/  , там указан профиль с настройками. Там прописан путь до  /home/raiden/.config/KVIrc
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у тебя кеды. у меня lxde
<[Raiden]> Ну, у меня и в гном2 был квирк
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не, где то встречал что у кед свой альтернейтс
<[Raiden]> и в 3
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или типа того
<[Raiden]> не знаю. В общем-то квирк написан на qt , но не часть кде.
<[Raiden]> он может и использует кделибс, если с ними собран, для управления плейером например. И всё наверное.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> самое фиговое что если запустить в консоли, никак не ругается в консоль
<JohnDoe_71Rus> во, где в хоме кде прописаны предпочитаемые приложения? браузер, почтовик...
<[Raiden]> а у тебя там 1 клик включен или два? В тех настройках где обработчик включен )
<[Raiden]> Просто , у меня и в винде квирк, там вообще нет кде.
<[Raiden]> и там всё ок тоже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> двойной как всегда
<[Raiden]> включи одинарный, может обработка даблклика косячит. Ну там, слишком медленн оили слишком быстро )
<[Raiden]> Ну, для теста
<JohnDoe_71Rus> однохренственно :(
<[Raiden]> забавно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блин, сначала долго не работало, покак не нашел верную команду для нового квирка. теперь в новой системе команда верная а не работает
<[Raiden]> а версия квирка какая?
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: попробуй написать ка ку меня без кавычек и ещё сделай сценарии - восстановить сценарии по умолчанию.
<[Raiden]> бывают косяки когда в профиле старые скрипты, от другой версии квирка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня без ковычек. в чат в ковычках написал
<[Raiden]> ну и фф попробуй с путём прописать, больше идей нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сбросить сценарии он много настроек погубит?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> писал и с путем
<[Raiden]> не знаю , сделай копию папки если страшно.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: а может в хоме/.kde/share
<[Raiden]> может что?
<[Raiden]> там ест ьконфиг с указанием профиля
<[Raiden]> я выше писал.
<[Raiden]> а что там ещё может - я не знаю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> cсделай там поиск по слову firefox
<[Raiden]> ну у меня-то мног оможет быть, т.к. я пользуюсь кде и фф
<[Raiden]> только причем тут квирк...
<[Raiden]> он берёт указанную команду из $PATH
<[Raiden]> и всё
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: рискнул, говорит что "копия сценариев по умолчанию свежа. все равно продолжать?"
<[Raiden]> продолжи, хуже не будет )
<[Raiden]> 521 упоминание фф
<[Raiden]> в мц искал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я просил сделать поиск именно в ~/.kde/share
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: вот спасибо. сценарии блин
<[Raiden]> да, я там искал.
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/15/0609/h_1433874824_5573912_f478e0f282.png
<[Raiden]> незачто )
<Sergey_IT> ку
<[Raiden]> ук
<[Raiden]> По грибы никто не ходил, не попёрли ещё?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не ходил, не ходун. но поперли. видел на перекрестках и знакомые ходили
<[Raiden]> У тебя есть целый сезон что бы начать )
<[Raiden]> надо будет съездить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> незачем начинать. потому что я еще и не едун
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> на 15.04 я только сегодня обновился. Плазма5 чем-то напоминает кде4 первых версий. Словил нескольк осегфолтов.
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем, всё это создаёт впечатление перманентной пионерии.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden]: первые грибы появились в Питере и области в выходные (о количестве не знаю
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: поганки?
<Sergey_IT> знаю про маслят, подберезовики, подосиновики - но единичные
<Sergey_IT> в Сосновке с прошлой недели находят
<tagezi> значит скоро и у нас начнётся, а мы ещё прошлый урожай не доеди
<tagezi> л*
<Sergey_IT> мы тоже прошлогодние еще не съели (
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: у меня в августе гостили фанаты сбора грибов, набрали кубовую моразилку белых без единой червоточинки, бохраму всё вычистили.. что с этим делать? Этим августом одними грибами буду их кормить, если в лес сунутся
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, у вас с грибами лучше, меньше грибников
<graff> привет челы
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-10
<Juriy> они наступают lol https://browser.yandex.ru/?from=link_main_search_10_&banerid=0401030129&userchoice=1
<yurau1504> кто?
<tagezi> он говорит яндекс досихпор не сделал никому ненужный браузер
<tagezi> утра всем
<Guest27983> !nick maximus
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick maximus'
<Guest27983> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Guest27983> народ кто на 14-04 сидит?
<andrex> кто то может и сидит
<Guest27983> вот вот интересно кто)))
<Guest27983> а то цук поставил а она чет тормозит(
<SergeyIT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Juriy> пользуюсь для бекапа ddrescue, как прописать команду что бы на выходе в backup.img автоматически добавлялась дата его сохранения
<andrex> filename_'date +%d.%m.%Y'.img
<Juriy> andrex: благодарю
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-11
<gcfhvjbkn> test
<ubuntuhelp> gcfhvjbkn, Ну понг, и что?
<gcfhvjbkn> есть такой юз-кейс, интересно кто-нибудь сталкивался?
<gcfhvjbkn> нужно взять условно десять виртуальных серверов
<gcfhvjbkn> накатить на них нечто
<gcfhvjbkn> и гонять восемь часов
<gcfhvjbkn> потом отписаться
<gcfhvjbkn> какой сервис лучше взять чтобы меня забилилли ровно за восемь часов?
<gcfhvjbkn> подешевле желательно
<gcfhvjbkn> самый дешевый ДО (кажется), но он по часам не биллит
<gcfhvjbkn> многие сервисы пишут цены в часах, ракспейс например, но я чет не уверен что они все позволят включать-выключать дроплеты так часто
<Alex_5252> gcfhvjbkn тот же амазон, digitalocean
<gcfhvjbkn> Alex_5252: разве ДО поддерживает биллинг по часам?
<Alex_5252> https://www.digitalocean.com/pricing/ - есть кнопка "MONTHLY - HOURLY"
<Alex_5252> $ 0.015 / hr - Most Popular Plan
<Alex_5252> $ 10 / mo - Most Popular Plan
<pl7ofit> привет всем, подскажите как иксам вправить мозги если я установил один видеодрайвер, а иксы просят другой аналогичный
<pl7ofit> может я что то не так делаю
<pl7ofit> подскажите а
<UNIm951> pl7ofit: В смысле?
<UNIm951> нужно больше информации
<pl7ofit> архитектура armhf
<pl7ofit> скомпилировал драйвер mali
<pl7ofit> просит драйвер lima
<pl7ofit> http://pastebin.com/iizMAnZs вот лог
<pl7ofit> UNIm951, что то еще нужно?
<UNIm951> Тут  я не помогу.
<UNIm951> не работал с арм платами
<pl7ofit> я помню у меня было когда то, что ставишь nvidia драйвер, а иксы все равно хотят nouveau ,
<Svetlana> а ты не ставь nvidia, просто пользуйся nouveau
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nouveau для armhf?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> pl7ofit: http://archlinuxarm.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=5979 вроде как солвед
<JohnDoe_71Rus> pl7ofit: вобщем в гугл с частью 184 строки
<pl7ofit> Svetlana, это всего лишь пример
<pl7ofit> Svetlana, ситуация очень похожа, будто иксы косячат
<pl7ofit> JohnDoe_71Rus, солвед но решения там нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вроде то ли FB из другой репы то ли в конфиге написать
<pl7ofit> есть зацепка, тут у чувака откуда то берется sunxi-mali_dri.so хотя у меня его в памине небыло,
<pl7ofit> помине *
<tagezi> утра всем
<SergeyIT> и тебе
<vormux> Привет
<vormux> был тут пару лет назад
<vormux> было веселей
<vormux> а теперь тут как бы междусобойчик? про убунту можно че-нить спросить?
<SergeyIT> ни в коем случае... опасно
<vormux> ну ладно.
<vormux> веселитесь, пока
<tagezi> SergeyIT: )
<tagezi> побоялся получить ответ ))
<SergeyIT> не- задать вопрос )
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-12
<Kniaz> всем здрасти
<Svetlana> привет
<tagezi> да, утра
<yurau1504> кто-н программирует на ubuntu-sdk?
<yurau1504> хочу заняться ищу союзников
<yurau1504> а cordova кто-н юзал?
<svetlana> yurau1504: да, здесь и спрашивайте; есть #ubuntu-touch (англ.) по той же теме, но русскоязычный канал только один.
<yurau1504> svetlana, у меня вопрос. на линуксе можно откомпилировать простую программу на html5 сразу для венды и андроида
<svetlana> нет нельзя, потому что html5 не компилится
<svetlana> это не язык программирования
<svetlana> но моно написать программу на линуксе с применением html и javascript, и она будет отлично работать на венде и андроиде
<svetlana> это да
<yurau1504> но платформа qt и cordova поддерживают разные архитектуры
<svetlana> qt к html5 не имеет почти никакого отношения
<svetlana> https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Apps/Quickstart/Build/Intro_to_open_web_apps я обычно отсюда примерно начинаю, тогда приложение работает везде на всех платформах
<yurau1504> что мне надо для каждой компиляции нужно свою систему ставить
<svetlana> если на html то необязательно)
<yurau1504> я просто выбираю и пытаюсь настроить.
<svetlana> я вернусь через минут 30, сейчас нужно отойти
<yurau1504> ок
<yurau1504> svetlana, а Вы на чем программируете?
<yurau1504> я настраиваю qt creator там можно на qt и html5
<Guest94177> yurau1504, qt и html5?
<yurau1504> не понял вопроса
<strikov> yurau1504: Я не совсем понимаю как qt связано с html5 в вашем вопросе. Вы можете, в принципе, отображать html из приложения на qt путем использования соответствующего компонента. Но зачем? Поясните, пожалуйста, какую проблему вы решаете.
<yurau1504> у меня вопрос. можно скомпилировать на линуксе сразу для нескольких поддерживаемых систем?
<yurau1504> игнересуют популярные линукс, андроид, венда
<yurau1504> язык апи как уже говорил qt или cordova.
<yurau1504> в qt creater не удалось сделать настройку
<yurau1504> есть канал #ubuntu-app-devel . но сначала здесь хотел спросить.
<strikov> yurau1504: Cordova я никогда не пробовал. С Qt, надо понимать, что вы *не* получите бинарник, который можно запускать везде. Вам нужно собрать N бинарников для N систем. Это можно сделать в Linux, но нужна дополнительная настройка. Бинарники для Win нужно будет собир
<strikov> ать с помощью mingw, я думаю, а не штатного gcc.
<yurau1504> вот и хотел узнать что надо подкрутить чтоб заработало в qt creator. для андроид sdk установил. но не работает. а для винды не понятно что надо. может параметры компилятора
<yurau1504> mingw посмотрю
<strikov> Для qt в android вам нужен также ndk. Но вообще тема настолько обширная, что, как мне кажется, не совсем попадает в irc формат. Найдите инструкции по сборке android приложений с помощью qt и попробуйте их выполнить. Если будут какие-то конкретные вопросы -- задавай
<strikov> те.
<yurau1504> ndk установил. хорошо. потыкаюсь еще потом спрошу. спасибо. ушел.
<teddyp1cker> "программа на html + javascript" и "и будет отлично работать" несовместимые вещи
<strikov> teddyp1cker: firefox os живет и здравствует вроде; всё зависит от задач
<teddyp1cker> да нигде оно не живет и никому не нужно
<teddyp1cker> и задача нормально решаемых ненативными компонентами тоже нет
<teddyp1cker> разве что макет быстро накидать для инвесторов каких-нибудь
<strikov> что мешает пробросить нативный функционал в javascript, как это делает firefox os и apache cordova?
<teddyp1cker> что значить пробросить нативный функционал ?
<strikov> teddyp1cker: работу с железом (акселерометр, камера и т.п.); если их можно дергать из js, то это покрывает 80% требуемого функционала для небольших приложений
<teddyp1cker> strikov: ну хорошо к железкам и части api ты достучался
<teddyp1cker> а дальше у тебя webview
<teddyp1cker> который надо сильно напильником
<teddyp1cker> чтобы он как-то было похож на нормальное приложение
<teddyp1cker> при том что мало что контролируешь в плане производительности
<teddyp1cker> и все равно напишешь немало нативного кода
<teddyp1cker> для нормальных боковых менюшек и тд
<teddyp1cker> если в ios это просто ненативно работает чаще всего
<teddyp1cker> то на андроидах это просто тормозит и с эти мничего толком не сделать
<teddyp1cker> не видел ни одного полноценного приложения на кордовах
<teddyp1cker> это как с корпоративными приложениями - вроде и пишутся но никому нафиг не сдалось
<teddyp1cker> и рано или пожно ты все равно перепишешь все нативно
<teddyp1cker> зачем себя обманывать тогда в начале?
<teddyp1cker> мне кажется что единственный способ вынести бизнес-логику отдельно от ui
<teddyp1cker> это брать monotouch
<teddyp1cker> или qt
<teddyp1cker> то есть врапперы над теми же нативными компонентами
<teddyp1cker> ты платишь размеров бинарников только
<teddyp1cker> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deJm66ZDM3s вот тут про приседания с cordova
<yurau1504> на западе активно юзают всякие фреймворки. мне интересно на чем писали сайт wotreplays.ru  ? там ведь много чего интерактивного.
<yurau1504> я понимаю немного другая тема. но всеже
<svetlana> yurau1504: я если до зарезу надо мобильное приложение то пишу на html. так легче, т.к. приходится писать только один раз.
<tagezi> можно писать и на пхп, только отдавать нужно хтмл
<andrex> срачик)
<tagezi> andrex: трям )
<andrex> tagezi: й
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: cgi жи
<teddyp1cker> perl  взял и вперед
<tagezi> угу, ещё на питоне скажы )
<tagezi> или на баше =)
<andrex> извращуны
<teddyp1cker> вот вы ржете, а https://github.com/jneen/balls
<tagezi> на пыхе движков навалом, взял, натянул мордочку, поставил расширение, неделя и сайт готов
<andrex> ядумаю если для сторонней конторы то php html само то, остальное ненужно
<strikov> teddyp1cker: ну я к приложениям "на html" отношусь как к сайту, который имеет дополнительные привилегии с точки зрения системы (доступ к камере тот же, например). Я думаю, что ждать от него нативных возможностей не стоит.
<yurau1504> tagezi, я не исключаю что сайт wotreplays.ru написан на питоне.
<teddyp1cker> strikov: нахрена мне недоприложение-недосайт
<teddyp1cker> хром и так к камере дотянется при желании
<strikov> teddyp1cker: ну мы не только про камеру; при желании можно более серьезный функционал пробросить в js, вроде отправки sms, почему нет
<teddyp1cker> да я понимаю хотелки
<tagezi> yurau1504: какая разница на чем писать.. у тебя всёравно отдача в хтмл будет, браужер другого не понимает, для аякса, так это жабаскрипт.. а внутренности, хоть на асамблере катай
<teddyp1cker> но останусь при мнении мало где это даст нормальный результат
<teddyp1cker> и не стоит свеч возня
<andrex> http://wotreplays.ru/ на php + java + ajax
<strikov> teddyp1cker: ну, если честно, я ровно этого же мнения про нативные приложения для android/ios
<strikov> столько платформо-специфичного геморроя из ниоткуда
<strikov> в итоге 10 человек сидят и пытаются убедиться что их программа работает на 10 разных версиях андройда и 5 ios.
<strikov> проще уж смириться и пилить под браузеры со всеми недостатками
<strikov> взять тот же банк клиент мобильный
<strikov> вот нафига он как приложение?
<tagezi> с хтмл тоже самое, сидишь и тычишься в 100500 браузеров чтобы убедиться что страница везде одинаковоо показывается
<teddyp1cker> нужен
<teddyp1cker> клиент нужен
<teddyp1cker> но
<teddyp1cker> как и сказал антон
<teddyp1cker> банк и так не хотел нативное приложение
<teddyp1cker> то есть свой стиль везде и тд
<teddyp1cker> да и банк клиент это ui на api
<teddyp1cker> пофиг на чем делать то особо
<teddyp1cker> в их случае это оправданно
<teddyp1cker> не сидят люди сутками в банк клиентах что бы найти все корявости cordova
<teddyp1cker> в отличие от клиентов соц сетей скажем
<strikov> tagezi: а мы, действительно, до сих пор тыкаемся в разные версии того же webkit'а? я просто не особо в теме веба, думал там всё стало лучше с уменьшением кол-ва движков
<tagezi> ха 3 раза
<strikov> tagezi: окей, ну тогда у меня плохие новости...
<teddyp1cker> на ней хорошо внутренний софт писать
<teddyp1cker> быстро дешево сердито
<andrex> хех мнеб ваши проблемы, у мну резак навернулся, и запопрор 2 болванки
<teddyp1cker> andrex: режимы резания криво задаешь
<tagezi> нет, можно конечно забить, как я и делаю.. я смотрю только в хромиум и фф, остальные пусть мучают своих разрабов, но по идее, когда делаешь подзаказ, то положено смотреть в кучу, потому что каждый IE видит всё по своему, сафари тоже, старые фф
<tagezi> тоже
<teddyp1cker> или инструмент такой)
<tagezi> andrex: сабери ещё 8 таких навернувшихся и сделай лазерную пушку ))
<andrex> или болванки такие
<andrex> made in china
<teddyp1cker> а ты чем и что режешь ?
<teddyp1cker> интересны железки стали)
<teddyp1cker> не зря видимо учился, память просыпается)
<andrex> tagezi: и перебанить всех ей нафиг)
<tagezi> https://youtu.be/iVrJUbeuG44
<tagezi> у него только лучи плохо сведены )) если нормально свести, то там реально стрелять будет ))
<andrex> линза фиговая) а лучше несколько нужно
<andrex> и еще зеркала
<tagezi> andrex: http://corp.cnews.ru/news/line/index.shtml?2015/06/11/596496
<tagezi> видел новость?
<tagezi> не вкурсе, сколько сейчас стоит протянуть оптоволокно по восточному саяну? )
<andrex> хех
<svetlana> «у пользователя работает интернет в момент пользования приложением» — смелое допущение. мне оно по совести довольно достало, когда встал вопрос о картах на мобильнике. мобильный интернет дорогой, и карту нужно закачивать заранее.
<andrex> егог мужно апперировать. -но у нас некому! позоваите кого нить мы обьясним. -вот Петрович, но он заикаеться и у него руки дрожат и четырех пальцев нет, и ваще он парализованый на половину после инсульта, и только он согласился
<andrex> потому что пьяный
<strikov> svetlana: 2gis карты вроде работают оффлайн
<andrex> дык карту всеравно нужно качать)
<andrex> и да 2гис это не самое лучшее решение
<strikov> andrex: (1) один раз скачать != каждый раз качать (2) вроде можно с сайта скачать на десктопе карту и залить на телефон
<andrex> нифига обновлять нужно всеравно
<andrex> и ваще лучше навитела нифига не видел
<andrex> а темпаче если нужно не только в городе ориентироваться
<svetlana> ну, на самом деле можно написать приложение на php, а карты хранить в cache. тогда можно и на дорогом интернете карту смотреть, если проработать технологию её выкачивания в этот самый cache.
<svetlana> заранее.
<tagezi> andrex: а на опенмап чтонить узал?
<tagezi> сленял, бяка )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> svetlana: все уже украдено до нас, щзктыекууеьфз
<JohnDoe_71Rus> openstreetmap
<svetlana> надо заранее как-то выкачать, чтобы в момент когда требуется карта её не качать с дорогого интернета. мне только сейчас пришло в голову, что можно это сделать в обоих случаях: и если приложение локальное, и если оно на сервере.
<svetlana> да, собственно с openstreetmap и выкачиваю.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> svetlana: для зеленого робота osmand. выкачивает что надо и когда надо. вроде бы модно нативные apk на линуксе гонять
<svetlana> ) это хорошо
<yurau1504> кое что нашел. оказывается эмулятор android вызванный из cordova требует kvm. а на ноуте у меня его нет.
<teddyp1c_> гугл же оффлайн для карт наконец сделал
<andrex> в нашей маленькой конторке запрещено юзать сервисы гуглы, по приказу министерства :D
<yurau1504> расследование определило. что cordova на ubuntu не работает https://bugs.launchpad.net/cordova-ubuntu/+bug/1455905
<yurau1504> окружают со всех сторон
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-13
<Sergey_IT> ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-14
<Sergey_IT> утра
<Leagnus> полночи
<Sergey_IT> привет kwah'у
<kwah> привет
<Sergey_IT> скучно (
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-13
<Era> Как поставить флеш ещё раз?
<schyuka> всем привет
<pvsharov> hi
<artus> утртртр
<pvsharov> прив
<artus> четут, все спят штоль
<pvsharov> нет
<artus> tagezi, хватит дрыхнуть
<pvsharov> покричи громче. Вдруг проснется
<artus> не, этот гад не ранооьше чем через час по ходу дела очнетцо
<pvsharov> изык падонкаф вроде нивмоде ужо.
<artus> где ты язык падонкафф узрел?
<pvsharov> очнетцо
<artus> и ?
<pvsharov> очнется
<artus> да начхать) у меня таки окончания последние лет 6ть :D
<artus> можеш списать на акцент и успакоитцо :D
<pvsharov> яки акцент?
<anton_p> чо бы такова сделать плахова?
<artus> о, дарофф дружище, ты чего несмело так ? :D
<anton_p> привет. да вот сегодня дома остался, жена без меня детей по школам-садикам повезла, не знаю чем заняться :)
<artus> мнеп дома остатцо то :D
<pvsharov> Бухнуть как приличный человек
<anton_p> надо вобщем морально собраться и продолжить проект бы...
<artus> нее, никаких проэкттов
<anton_p> бухнуть не метод. шампанское по утрам пьют только аристократы и дегенераты (с0
<artus> мона с чего покрепче ;)
<REiN> может кто подскажет, почему не получается клонировать диск средствами dd, ddrescue, clonezilla? после завершения диск остается неразмеченым?
<REiN> в первый раз такая шняга
<anton_p> найдёшь телепата -- он подскажет
<REiN> дицки PATA (IDE)
<artus> REiN, не ругайся. что значит не получаетцо ? ты с винта на винт или в образ сливаеш?
<REiN> да
<artus> что да?
<REiN> напрямую с винта на винт
<REiN> не делая образ
<REiN> dev-to-dev
<REiN> девайс на девайс
<artus> бред който  значит, или у тебя что-то отваливаетцо, или я даже не знаю. у меня клонзила и с виртуалки на винт, и с винта на винт без проблем всегда разворачивала
<REiN> да я же говорю косяки валят в последнее время
<artus> а в образ ралить а потом из него развернуть не пробовал?
<artus> может с винтами чего?
<REiN> нет, но думаю стоит так сделать
<REiN> не
<REiN> винты новые
<REiN> у меня еще десяток винтов в упаковке есть
<REiN> ладно буду копать, я сам не пойму в чем дело
<REiN> за 20 лет такое в первый раз
<REiN> сейчас диск aka target затираю при помощи nwipe, попробую сделать образ, а потом из него восстановить
<UNIm95> REiN:  IDE? 2016? смарт проверь и перемычки мастер/слейв
<REiN> ну SATA у меня стоят в рэковых корпусах, на бэкап, ну и несколько как JBOD
<REiN> короче 471тб
<REiN> покупать диски не буду по таким ценам, вот и стали для меня актуальны IDE (остатки, так сказать NOS)
<REiN> смарт как смарт http://pastebin.com/dw8nu429
<REiN> сейчас возьму диски под SAS интерфейс, поробую на них слить
<tagezi> утра
<artus> о, тагезя, ты чего с орденом то?
<tagezi> artus: андрюха вчера наказал, сказал офтоплю
<artus> @devoice tagezi
<artus> tagezi, ты и офтопиш? не верю D:
<tagezi> лои почитай :)
<tagezi> г*
<tagezi> так, ладно, пойду я дальше к ЕГЭ готовиться
<UNIm95> tagezi: Чего? Ты же почти в 2 раза меня старше. Какое нафиг еге?
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну госы у меня завтра
<artus> он на старости лет решил приключений поискать )
<tagezi> завтра госы, 27 защита, я обучение заканчиваю в этой помойке
<tagezi> ЕГЭ это, потому что даже вопросы идиотские, 70% к жизни вообще не относятся, выдумали что-то там... а белеты, которые у детей с ответами, ответы взяты из лекций преподов, так это вообще мрак
<tagezi> но они все сдают, почему-то
<tagezi> ЕГЭ, короче
<tagezi> Е(пииии) государственный экзамен
<UNIm95> Хз. В Беларуси есть Централизованное тестирование. Сам подготовился и сдался по школьным учебникам.
<UNIm95> Причем физику сдал лучше всего. Хотя учился в лингвистической гимназии.
<tagezi> не знаю что в беларуссии, но в россии п окончании универа нужно гос экзамен сдать и диплом защитить.. и тестов у нас на это нет
<tagezi> мы отвечаем по белетам письменно
<tagezi> и хватит меня отвлекать.. :)
<artus> tagezi, никто тебу не отвлекает :D
<anton_p> tagezi> и хватит меня отвлекать.. :) -- лол. самозабанься временно просто
<tagezi> artus: тык
<tagezi> @voice anton_p
<artus> tagezi, ммм?
<artus> я уже домой уходю ) ты тут один бдить остаешсо
<tagezi> artus: о, да.. оставили того кто в бумажках и забыл как банить нигадяев :)
<artus> tagezi, ты боту кричи, он забанит :D
<anton_p> @voice tagezi
<anton_p> хехе
<tagezi> @ban anton_p
<tagezi> @kban anton_p
<tagezi> ну, вот я же говорю что не помню
<Royek> q
<b100s> привет! а в стандартной поставке убунту 14.04 с юнити есть возможность по хоткею переключатся на вирутальный рабочий стол по его номеру?
<b100s> а то надоело жать ctr+alt+стрелочка
<Royek> тут ни кого нет
<b100s> Royek, а это поворот )
<tagezi> @mode -b anton_p
<tagezi> @mode -b anton@p20030074CD69423C9476B1DB23F73A63.dip0.t-ipconnect.de
<tagezi> чото вы сегодня тихие
<Sergey_IT> тссс
<tagezi> чо сттт
<tagezi> ?
<tagezi> жесть, мозг уже на пашет, выучил чуть больше двух третей
<_bear> tagezi: что учишь?
<Sergey_IT> 2/3 это круто, остальное додумать можно
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-14
<artus> ке ке ке
<Admin1488> Господа
<artus> какие люди
<Admin1488> =)
<Admin1488> Всем утро.
<artus> уже обед скоро)
<artus> а йааа, а йааа, а йаа строю 5ти координатный станок гидроабразивной резки :P
<artus> Admin1488, расказывай чего сломал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: 5ти координатный? во времени и пространстве
<artus> угу, будет открывать черные дыры :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: есть похожий объект. http://pskl.pro/products/cnc-machines/cnc-milling-machine.html не знаешь, им можно управлять каким нить открытым софтом?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, linuxcnc, бывший emc2 , до 9ти осей поддержка в стоке, на lpt вешаеш выходы с драйверов шаговиков и фсе в шоколаде
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если lpt нету
<artus> совсем? ) ну мона и через usb развязать, но в ущерб скорости перемещения по осям
<artus> и что значит нету lpt
<artus> тебе им только по программе работать или еще и джойстиком в ручном режиме работать?
<artus> если тупо по программе - то и ардуину можно прикрутить) с ручным управлением там сложнее уже будет
<artus> а так, мамку на атоме d510 какую нить, микро , заглаза
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я не уверен есть ли на той матери lpt. его же почти списали в утиль
<artus> ой, да береш любое железо уровня селерона D , с полугигом-гигом рама и не париш себе моск )
<Admin1488>  artus: Admin1488, расказывай чего сломал
<Admin1488> А вот и не буду)
<artus> оно один фиг копейки стоит
<artus> Admin1488, ты того, давай без того, этого, вещай
<Admin1488> :-D
<Admin1488> да всучили разобраться с вм варе а я его совсем не знаю, и сдается мне дали гостевую ось от незнаья, смотрю на нее и не могу найти не стороджей гостевых не самого вм варе, ток вмтулс на ней
<artus> Admin1488, esxi ?
<Admin1488> lf
<Admin1488> da
<artus> и не рутовую учетку? ))
<Admin1488> рутовую)
<artus> тамфсепросто :D даже я разобралси)
<artus> да че там разобралси, яже патчи кието накатывал на ядро :D по пьяни :D
<Admin1488> )))
<artus> Admin1488, а в чем затык то?
<Admin1488> да прост одно дело с нуля ставить, а другое разобраться с тем чего и не видел и не ставил сам)
<artus> а, был бы инет норм, дал бы доступ я п глянул
<artus> а так инет ниочем (
<Admin1488> да затык в том что нужно выполнить типа reset uid vm
<Admin1488> по аналогии я понимаю, но не понимаю из чего состоит вмваре и что мне всучили
<Admin1488> судя по lscpi я в виртуалке
<Admin1488> на которой как мне говорят и стоит сам варе
<artus> эм, так тебе всферу не дали штоль?
<Admin1488> я думаю что да
<Admin1488> думаю что сижу просто в гостевой
<Admin1488> без самого сервера
<artus> так, всфера это гуевая консоль руления esxi , шо ты там собираешсо в терминалке делать - нипанятно :D
<Admin1488> по идеи то все гостевые должны быть тут же /var/lib/vmware/
<Admin1488> ну мне бы прост понять что мне дали а потом уже предьявить )
<artus> Admin1488, https://mosaic.quantum.com/docs/ProblemsAndSolutions/change_VM_UUID что то типа?
<Admin1488> да не
<artus> шо нее
<Admin1488> ошибки нету
<Admin1488> не чего нету
<Admin1488> я просто сижу и туплю)
<Admin1488> свера ток в гуи?
<artus> карочи ты сам не знаеш чего тебе надо
<Admin1488> сфера?
<Admin1488> да все верно)
<artus> вебморда или вин клиент
<artus> ну вернее плагинка винклиента для браузера, полноценная
<artus> правда чуть мение поворотливая
<artus> смысла пыритцо в варевскую консоль не много :D ну если тебе не надо патчи накладывать разве что )
<artus> он овсе через сферу рулитцо
<Admin1488> Смотри в общем челове ставит гипервизор на физ хост типа vmware server управляет всем этим делом через сферу в вебе или клиенте на винде, создает там виртуалки,
<artus> ну да , через сферу рулитцо в esxi все
<Admin1488> а esxi двух словах эт че?
<Admin1488> утилита?
<artus> ну это посути гипервизор , апаратный, который может прокидывать физически железо в виртуалки
<artus> прокидываеш видяху, прокидываеш мышеклавы, и гоняеш в виртуалке без потери ресурсов в игрушки)
<artus> а потом оп, и переключился на другую ось на лету
<artus> и так сколько у тебя крутитцо, столько и прыгаеш)
<artus> с динамическим выделением ресурсов если надо и остальными плюшками)
<Admin1488> ясно ну это сам варе
<Admin1488> artus: Корчое
<Admin1488> дали мне шлюз от виртуалок)
<Admin1488> вот тяжело с такими людьми..
<artus> наркоманы :D
<Admin1488> а я ведь через минуту сказал что не похоже это на гипервизор, в ответ да оно это оно и прост взрыв мозга грепы и прочая чушь
<Admin1488> именно
<artus> кароче, пусть не сношают моск и дают сферу :)
<Admin1488> да в сфере и так разберутся там винда
<Admin1488> artus: у тебя личка открыта?
<Admin1488> я тебе там чирканул не много
<Admin1488> что даже кикнуло)
<Admin1488> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<SergeyIT> утра кикноватого
<artus> дароф дедуля :D
<SergeyIT> как работать, так погода хорошая
<Admin1488> а ты с МСК?
<Admin1488> я чет забыл
<SergeyIT> СПб
<Admin1488> у вас тоже дожди все выходные?
<SergeyIT> да, и холод
<Admin1488> в мск также
<JohnDoe_71Rus> наш школяр сегодня сдается?
<SergeyIT> хороший повод поругать его
<artus> зобанить вобще :D
<SergeyIT> за флуд непомерный
<SergeyIT> щас там ему не до флуда, выкручивается, чтоб не забанили
<SergeyIT> игроманам - http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=138358&hl=
<Admin1488> Господа
<Admin1488> А помнит кто то  чем я сюда пришел первый раз?)
<artus> канешн, флудить :D
<_bear> :)
<Admin1488> )
<Admin1488> https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/12328388
<Admin1488> вот с чем
<Admin1488> короч прошло куча апдейтов а не давно апнулся  Brasero, ну вот ща решил проверить авось заработает, и заработало)
<Admin1488> мне конечно  привод этот особо то и не нужен но парило что не работал) теперь моя душенька спокойна
<artus> а чего ты в бразеро уперся? и вообще, нафигаа тебе эти болванки?
<artus> _bear, это ты то фееричное создание у которого esxi потипу виртуалбокса и у которого последняя версия гипервизора это древнее г?
<artus> _bear, так вот, я п тебе сказал что ты такое, но прийдетцо самозабанитцо :D
 * artus хотеть cam систему умеющую 5ти координатку и знающую в качестве инструмента про гидроабразив
<Admin1488> :-D,
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: хочешь запилить трактор на марс?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, хочу запилить пилилку тракторов ;)
<Admin1488> я  вообще подумал что  _bear бот)
<Admin1488> а оказывается нет
<artus> знаеш, лучше бы ботом был
<Admin1488> :-D
<artus> tagezi, ну штоооо ?
<SergeyIT> и как?
<tagezi> ну, написал
<tagezi> оценки завтра будут
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тагееееезяяя
<tagezi> я знаю что точно 2 ошибки сделал
<artus> эх ты, двоешниг
<tagezi> неправильно назвал древние нотации
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: с самого утра тебя караулю http://cs633329.vk.me/v633329873/2d456/qQubgnWjCSs.jpg
<tagezi> :)))
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: спасибо, хоть кто-то мне настроение поднимает :DD
<tagezi> artus: куда ты андрюху дел?
<artus> tagezi, зобанил, он себя плохо вел
<tagezi> вот, казявка
<tagezi> атата ему
<tagezi> 46 юзеров, откуда набегают? о_О
<artus> боты )
<tagezi> я ванить научился :) путь бояться :)
<tagezi> б*
<tagezi> один из коментариев научника http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/16/0614/h_1465907801_5886647_df8c87c0ce.png
<tagezi> он так и не призвался сегодня что он имел ввиду :)
<SergeyIT> а ошибок-то (
<tagezi> граматика мой бич
<s777err66r> Господа приветствую вас!
<s777err66r> вопрос по puppet
<s777err66r> как должна выглядеть организация манифестов, все в одном файле site.pp или можно в папку manifest накидать файлов с расширением .pp
<s777err66r> и сам puppet как работает, он ищет именно файл site.pp или просто смотрит в папку manifest
<artus> s777err66r, а причем тут puppet?
<artus> а, эт приблуда какая то , я с паппи перепутал :D
<s777err66r> в смысле?
<s777err66r> а все
<artus> s777err66r, дык накидать файлов же
<artus> каждой приблуде свой манифест
<artus> s777err66r, а потом puppet apply любаяфигня.pp
<s777err66r> то есть он просто смотрит в папку манифестов и все?
<artus> он даже в /tmp может смотреть при желании))
<artus> ну а так то по дефолту и по логике ;)
<s777err66r> да я вот просто сколько читал фсякие инструкции, и во все говорилось только про файл site.pp и все
<artus> значит про nginx.pp ssh.pp и остальные ты не видел :D
<artus> нефиг читать всякие инструкции, на хабр топай и там читай умные инструкции
<s777err66r> да знаешь, на хабре тоже не всегда достоверно информацию приподносят
<artus> ну дык думать тоже никто не отменял :)
<artus> ну и к тому же в коментах обычно все починят :D
<artus> заведомый бред там нести - себе дороже :D
<s777err66r> тоже верно, я так сказать просто удостоверился в своем предположении
<artus> хм, а вот взять и проверить не догадался ? ))
<artus> так сказать самым древним методом, а научного тыка :D
<s777err66r> да просто такой необходимости еще не возникло))
<SergeyIT> ты чему учишь - объясни про тык сначала... а то тыкнет не туда еще
<artus> SergeyIT, ну дык быстрее научитцо :D
<s777err66r> ну да. можно однажды по неосторожности писал простенький скрип, и промахнулся символом в итоге получилось rm -rf /...... мата было оч много )))
<s777err66r> помню хотел написать
<artus> лож и провкация)
<artus> без лишних телодвижений ниче не случитцо )
<s777err66r> тем не менее случилось...
<artus> а потом я проснулся в холодном поту :D
<artus> на этот дурацкий запрос тебя обязательнос система спросит, а ты часом не укурился такое вытворять, точно, ты уверен, а может передумаеш ...
<tagezi> да он под рутом скрипты тестит :)
<s777err66r> кажиьс тогда да под рутом было дело, сознаюсь ))
<artus> как бе оно под рутом спросит , ага )
<artus> поначитаютцо интернетов всяких ...
<s777err66r> да говорю ж промахнулся
<s777err66r> и как нарочно фс была xfs....
<artus> s777err66r, да я тебе гвоорю что при попытке грохнуть корень таким способом, дажи от рута, тебе система скажет что ты дурак, так низя, но если что поставь кровавую подпись что ты сам виноват
<artus> и да, если уж ты решил бы прибить таким фееричным образом, то как надо промахнутцо чтоб у тебя получилось rm -rf / --no-preserve-root :D ну или даже rm -rf /*
<artus> такшта сказки такие сказки )
<tagezi> http://fontanka.fi/articles/28662/
<tagezi> зачем закрывать бизнес?
<SergeyIT> хорошо, не надо будет выпиливаться из линкедин
<tagezi> линкедин они купили по другой причине http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=44598
<tagezi> блин, МС наверное решило купить все опенсорс проекты и прекрыть их
<SergeyIT> тогда - это агония
<tagezi> да сколько можно уже агонировать, мочему не усыпят бедное животное?
<tagezi> почему*
<tagezi> ладно, пора до дому
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: ты что ль хоте л http://csql.ru/2014/01/12/waterjet-cutter/
<carmack> Здарова, пацаны
<carmack> Как оно?
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<carmack> Вечера
<carmack> Как можно отследить, что кушает трафик?
<Sergey_IT> к экстрасенсу...
<Sergey_IT> выгнать призраков
<carmack> То есть инструментов не существует?
<Sergey_IT> посмотри man netstat может чего найдешь
<carmack> thx
<Sergey_IT> незачто, никогда не использовал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> изгнать демонов
<Sergey_IT> http://putty.org.ru/articles/netstat-linux-examples.html
<Sergey_IT> демонов - это в церковь
<carmack> Долго man читать...
<carmack> Под 400 строк в мане
<carmack> Я на 100% уверен, что на работе завёлся человек, который качает что-то с торрентов
<carmack> Вот как точно проследить...
<Sergey_IT> а по ссылке примеры смотрел?
<carmack> Сейчас смотрю как раз
<Sergey_IT> спасение утопающего - дело рук самого утопающего
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: доехал?
<tagezi> угу
<Sergey_IT> завтра  снова ехать?
<tagezi> не, завтра спать
<tagezi> на следующей недели теперь
<tagezi> если не получу пару по госам
<Sergey_IT> сплюнь
<Sergey_IT> стой, я отойду )
<tagezi> я что у стомотолога?  :)
<tagezi> 50 на 50, либо полу, либо не, чо волноваться :))
<tagezi> я блин из потока единственный учил вопросы, остальные шпоры делали
<s777err66r> господа, вопрос по puppet
<s777err66r> пишу манифест, хотел бы, чтобы пакет установился непосредственно с сервера, без предварительной закачки, пишу следующее exec {"Mysql Repo": command => "rpm -Uvh http://dev.mysql.com/get/mysql57-community-release-el7-8.noarch.rpm", path => "/usr/bin/rpm"
<s777err66r>         }
<s777err66r> и почему то не срабатывает
<Sergey_IT> а что такое пуппе ?
<tagezi> что такое манифест?
<s777err66r> все вопрос изчерпан ))) неправильно путь к rpm указал
<tagezi> всегда рады помочь :)
<s777err66r> а на вопрос что это https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puppet
<tagezi> ты уже пол дня свой манифест лепишь
<tagezi> что там делать-то?
<s777err66r> да я только вкуриваю его
<s777err66r> с RoR впервые сталкиваюсь
<tagezi> ну нади конфигурялку.. наверняка есть
<tagezi> чо его руками то писать
<s777err66r> ну у меня то особенный случай ))
<tagezi> особенные случаи учаться по учебнику и ману :)
<tagezi> а если для работы, то нефиг выпендриваться
<s777err66r> вот он как раз параллельно открыт
<s777err66r> да если бы для работы
<s777err66r> пока чисто только эксперименты
<tagezi> даже если у тебя джойн синтаксис, там всёравно не больше пяти строк
<s777err66r> если бы еще знать что это
<tagezi> ну, манифесты обычно делают в xml, но есть особые извращенцы, которые используют синтаксис джойн-запросов
<tagezi> а манифест, побольшому счету, это что где лежит, и куда идти тому кто с этим не согласен
<s777err66r> puppet весь написан на RoR, соотвествено синтаксис у него такой же
<Sergey_IT> учи основы и пытайся сам разобраться - это самый эффективный способ обучения
<s777err66r> да я это прекрасно понимаю, но как то я в свое время вообще языки программирования обошел стороной, к сожалению....
<s777err66r> понятное дело что надо надеяться только на себя
<Sergey_IT> этож сколько тебе лет?
<tagezi> напридумают скриптов, а потом мучаются
<s777err66r> не говори
<s777err66r> возраст здесь здесь играет какую важную роль?
<tagezi> нет
<tagezi> просто начинать нужно с асемблера
<s777err66r> вот я с него и начал и на нем же остановился
<Sergey_IT> знаю людей, которые в 40 начинали
<tagezi> ща помоему языки делают ради дисера
<s777err66r> ну скажем так, с возрастом тяжелей это дается......может я ща конечно утрирую
<tagezi> нужен дисер, взял пяток языков, миксер сделал и выдал за новое сутер крутое творение
<Sergey_IT> опятатька - высера
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> s777err66r: сколько тебе?
<s777err66r> если это прям так важно то 28
<tagezi> хахаха
<tagezi> старый он
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты слышал? :)
<s777err66r> так хорош глумиться
<Sergey_IT> а образование какое?
<s777err66r> 3 церковно-приходской школы
<tagezi> а чо не грумиться.. 28 это ещё примерно 3 года как только мозги начинают появляться
<s777err66r> ну да ну да
<tagezi> можно сказать жить начинаешь
<tagezi> до 25 вообще народ не хочет учиться, у них всё танцульки, да игрульки
<Sergey_IT> чего стесняться, не понимаю (
<s777err66r> с этим соглашусь, да и после 30 такой народ не особо меняется
<Sergey_IT> это клинический случай - уже не лечится
<Sergey_IT> на таких даже время не трачу
<s777err66r> я тебе больше скажу, сейчас народ вообще учиться не хочет, все только готовенькое подавай, а когда им рассказываешь, что потратил на узичене чего то там месяц - на тебя как на дебила смотрят
<Sergey_IT> у нас учителя другие были... попробуй не выучить
<s777err66r> вот вот, как это знакомо, а елси завалишь то батя с ремнем ждал )))
<s777err66r> и гаджетов тогда было меньше
<s777err66r> прогресс берет свое
<Sergey_IT> их вообще не было
<s777err66r> нет они были, но толкьо у единиц, ну или смотря про какие года мы говорим
<tagezi> про 60-ые
<s777err66r> а ну тогда то....
<s777err66r> меня даже в поректе не было :)
<tagezi> а он уже писал
<tagezi> :))
<Sergey_IT> не придумывай - в 70-ые
<Sergey_IT> узнал устройство АЛУ где-то в 72г.
<tagezi> ну значит ещё не писал :)
<s777err66r> еще по себе помню, в 90-00 было куда интересней собрать свой радиоприемник
<tagezi> ну, в 90 радиоприёмник, теперь квадрокоптер
<tagezi> разница-то какая?
<s777err66r> ну это уже не то, это готовый конструктор
<s777err66r> в приемник собери, катушки намотай, платы вытрави, детали напаяй, и настраивай с осцилом в руках
<Sergey_IT> а мы пропеллеры сами вырезали
<tagezi> да ладно, кто тебе запрещает?
<s777err66r> что то застальгировали
<tagezi> хочешь, купи канструктор, хочешь сам делай начиная от проектирования схемы
<tagezi> в моё время уже были и конструкторы и всяка байда
<tagezi> но делали всё своими руками, потому что было интересно
<s777err66r> не говори
<tagezi> помню, мне отец бук достал, я из него светильник делал на станке токарном
<tagezi> да, настальгия... 85
<tagezi> эх, было время
<s777err66r> заказать что то с алиэкспресса - не неслышали
<tagezi> в то время, китай ещё был большой помойкой с бомжами
<Sergey_IT> да много чего руками делали - интересно было. Но это пока работь не стал. Последнее, что сделал для себя - цифровой спидометр на велосипе
<Sergey_IT> д
<tagezi> а чо не осцелограф сразу? :)
<Sergey_IT> зачем? Были в доступности
<tagezi> я про навелосипед :)
<s777err66r> раньше осцил было далеко не трудно организовать
<tagezi> да сейчас тоже.. есть даже портативные
<Sergey_IT> зачем он, дорогие и так кривые
<tagezi> а если есть какаянить ардуинка, то прям на ней можно сделать
<Sergey_IT> можно не делать - прога для звуковухи и все
<tagezi> незнаю насчет кривых.. я ими не пользуюсь.. не дорос пока
<Sergey_IT> звини - дороги кривые (очепятька)
<tagezi> :)))
<Sergey_IT> а лучший, что видел когда-то - корабельные осциллографы
<tagezi> а там они для чего?
<Sergey_IT> для ремонта, может еще для чего.... у нас одна лаборатория была оснащена корабельным оборудованием
<Sergey_IT> передатчики стояли на 250ватт, на эквивалент антенны работали... жаль соседей было. Проверяли, музыку включали, на расстоянии 5 км спидола отлично ловил
<tagezi> нужно было им фальгированые шапочки подарить :)
<Sergey_IT> не спасли бы, там еще РЛС было на 3ГГц )
<tagezi> :))
<Sergey_IT> вообще, учили хорошо, на современном оборудовании, там первый раз программу писал на АВМ
<Sergey_IT> это техникум... в институте потом все допотопное было
<tagezi> странно, обычно наоборот
<Sergey_IT> тогда так было, в ПТУ, кстати тоже самое было, самое современное - потом люди приходили на заводы и работали на допотопном
<Sergey_IT> порушили это образование
<tagezi> да никому нафи не нужно теперь образование
<Sergey_IT> в этом и проблема (... наука, без образования гниет
<tagezi> кстати, купил себе книгу "Читаем Тьбринга" Чарлз Петцольд
<tagezi> классная шиука, написано легко и с юморком :)
<tagezi> Тьюринга*
<Sergey_IT> раньше хорошо писали, я вот PDP-11 изучал по документации (хотя ангийского не знал) - сейчас знаю, но пишут так, что ничего не поймеш
<tagezi> там коментарии на статью о вычислимости, которую потом обозвали машиной его имени, и на основе этого теперь все компьютеры делают :)
<tagezi> знаешь сколько пришлось провести исследований чтобы всё испортить? :)
<Sergey_IT> не читал, в общих чертах только знаю, это же не моя специальность (
<tagezi> я тоже не читал, хотя это именно моя спеуиальность, и вот я думаю, почему мне преподы не расказали об этой кнге раньше?
<Sergey_IT> не дошли до нее еще
<Sergey_IT> кончаем ворчать....
<tagezi> не, не кончаем
<tagezi> у меня место на полке закончилось (
<tagezi> куда я теперь буду новые книги ставить ((
<Sergey_IT> сделай разборку и половина места освободится
<tagezi> половина не освободиться.. у меня восновном учебники и справочная литература
<tagezi> есть пара не прочитаных художественных книг, можно прочитать и выкинуть
<tagezi> но учебники типа Зорича, дану, лучше ещё один стилаж купить
<Sergey_IT> оставлять имеет смысл только классику
<tagezi> Зорич это и есть классика, по нему наверное ещё ты учил матанал
<Sergey_IT> не помню (
<Sergey_IT> не по этому учились... но где-то на работе был, пользовался
<tagezi> Математический анализ, Части I, II; М., Наука, 1981, 1984
<tagezi> сейчас уже серьмая редакция
<tagezi> методы оптимизации Ф. П. Васильев, первое издание 2002 год, не классика, но очень хороший труд.. практически всё крастно об оптимизации
<tagezi> ну, и короче у меня восновном подобная литература
<tagezi> Лансберг трёх томник... Пегат "нечеткое моделирование" и тд и тп
<tagezi> нечего выкидывать.. читать и перечитывать нужно.. мозги догонять до нормального уровня
<Sergey_IT> куда бы это все применить - а то без задач не освоить
<tagezi> да, без практики это всё тяжело осваивать, голая теория быстро из головы выветривается
<Sergey_IT> спать, все
<tagezi> ночи
<Sergey_IT> ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-15
<artus> утра чюлавеки
<tagezi> утра всем
<REiN^> шалом
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не зря учил, отлично поставили :)
<tagezi> artus: тык
<SergeyIT> проздравляю! )
<tagezi> спасибо :)
<SergeyIT> диплом остался?
<tagezi> да, остался только диплом
<SergeyIT> вычитику ошибок сделай? Лучше в 4 глаза.
<tagezi> да, нужно.. вот только кого попросить, научник его не читал и не будет читать.. рандомно покидал коментариев и доволен
<tagezi> я конечно понимаю что у него нас 15 человек, и читать бред каждого, можно с ума сойти
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: маладца
<Admin1488> tagezi: SergeyIT: не зря учил, отлично поставили
<Admin1488> так ты вроде уже диплом собирался сдавать не?
<Admin1488> Я у тебя его еще просил почитать, как сдашь
<tagezi> Admin1488: ну, госы то всёравно сдавать нужно
<tagezi> диплом, предзащита 20, защита 27
<tagezi> как получу диплом на руки, так сразу и дам ссылку
<tagezi> но там читать особо нечего, научник не бумбум в теме, не может посоветовать как усилить, несёт бред какой-то, загоняет в примитивщину, экономику режет на корню, сам пакет не знает, то что я пытаюсь реализовать понятия не имеет зачем и почему
<tagezi> короче, диплом слабый очень получается
<tagezi> а сам я не знаю как его усилить... так как для меня вроде всё логично
<SergeyIT> дай человеку почитать  - заодно ошибки исправит )
<Admin1488> tagezi окей
<Admin1488> SergeyIT: дай человеку почитать  - заодно ошибки исправит )
<Admin1488> не не хочу своих дипломов хватило)))
<Admin1488> прост у него тема интересная
<tagezi> Admin1488: да тема обычная.. разработка модуля анадиза чувствительности для инвестиционного проекта
<Admin1488> я прмню ее)
<Admin1488> для меня прост актуально
<tagezi> тебе сам модуль актуален?
<Admin1488> вообще вся сущность
<Admin1488> как и чего)
<tagezi> ну, жди тогда.. если бы модуль, я бы тебе мог его дать.. там нет сикретов, он уже используется на производстве, и даже студентам показывают как с ним работать
<Admin1488> да подожду)
<SergeyIT> а текст кто править будет... за все надо платить
<tagezi> ну, наверное хочет чтобы я забыл о том что обещал, когда высплюсь и отойду от всей этой кутерьмы :)
<Astro> Привет, сейчас стоит убунта, если я куплю физический диск и на него винду поставлю. будет конфликтовать? Слышал, что надо сначала винду ставить, а уже после линукс
<Sergey_IT> если BIOS, то ставь на разные hdd вместе с загрузчиками
<Sergey_IT> с uefi не знаю
<deebosh> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> спящих все больше
<deebosh> Sergey_IT, тут вообще люди разговаривают ?
<Sergey_IT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Sergey_IT> как то так
<Sergey_IT> новое в уефи - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=278844.0;topicseen
<pvsharov> уефи - зло
<Sergey_IT> с этим никто не спорит, вот и пытаются решить проблему по-своему
<pvsharov> это все равно что сопли вытирать вместо лечения простуды.
<Sergey_IT> и как вылечить?
<pvsharov> бойкот производителям плат устроить.
<Sergey_IT> ты серьезно?
<pvsharov> Ну, а чо? Это как с правительством обнаглевшим. Пока будешь хавать, еще больше наглеют.
<Sergey_IT> ты уже бойкот устроил?
<pvsharov> у меня нет железа с уефи
<pvsharov> Столман одобряет
<pvsharov> Так то! И я безумно щаслив!
<Sergey_IT> у меня тоже нет
<Sergey_IT> и я спокоен
<pvsharov> Мыши плакали, кололись, но продолжали грызть кактус
<UNIm95> pvsharov: ты про что?
<pvsharov> UNIm95: про UEFI
<UNIm95> А есть реальные варианты обхода?
<UNIm95> Кроме покупок плат с отключенным/емым secureboot?
<pvsharov> Да сама по себе эта прокладка не нужна.
<pvsharov> За безопасность, они, млять, борются. Мой компутер. Что хочу, то и ставлю.
<UNIm95> pvsharov: аргументация есть?
<pvsharov> Аргументация чего? ТОго, что мне не нравится, что за меня решают, что с моим железом делать?
<UNIm95> pvsharov: а в чем тогда отличие от проприетарного биоса?
<pvsharov> Биос на уровень ниже и пытается управлять устройствами.
<UNIm95> Какой уровень ниже?
<UNIm95> pvsharov: что биос что уефи делают одно и то же. Однако уефи гораздо больше по коду. Поэтому и больше ошибок в прошивках
<pvsharov> Мне не нужна еще одна операциона между ОС и железом.
<UNIm95> pvsharov: лол. Что такое операционка?
<pvsharov> UNIm95: ты когда машину водишь, тоже даешь другу педали нажимать пока руль крутишь?
<pvsharov> А еще этому другу отдаешь ключи от авто, а уж он решит, можно тебе за руль или пешком пройдешься.
<UNIm95> pvsharov: Что ты несёшь? Прочитай-ка  Э. Таненбаума Операционные системы.  ОС для программиста это программная прослойка позволяющая не кодить напрямую под железо. Это обеспечивает и биос и уефи.
<UNIm95> И если ты считаешь что биос никак не может повлиять на комп при обыкновенной работе то должен тебя сильно расстроить.
<UNIm95> В качесте банального примера ребут/выключение при перегреве.
<UNIm95> А что еще в коде биоса ни ты, ни я не знаем.
<pvsharov> Ты аналогий вообще не понимаешь? мне очень жаль.
<UNIm95> pvsharov: А чем я тебе аналогии не привел?
<UNIm95> Ой черт.
<UNIm95> Криво выразился
<pvsharov> бесполезно, сори
<UNIm95> pvsharov: я имел ввиду что биос может то же самое что и у уефи в твоем примере с авто.
<pvsharov> И? Зачем все усложнять?
<pvsharov> Нет, я не против прогресса, но только там, где он нужен. Это не тот случай. От него больше проблем, чем пользы.
<UNIm95> pvsharov: ну, к примеру косяки с мапингом ресурсов и быстрой загрузки в серверных платформах. Это когда плата просыпается почти минуту до входа в биос без инициализации дисковой подсистемы.
<pvsharov> Ну,уефи ее загрузит. В чем разница то?
<UNIm95> С другой стороны можно в уефи плату запихнуть одну часть ключа для расшифровки ядра и грузиться по сетке без возможности подмены ОС.
<UNIm95> Более простая подготовка кластерных систем
<pvsharov> А еще туда можно запихнуть левый ключ и подписывать всякое дерьмо.
<tagezi> ух, вы тут
<UNIm95> Все как обычно. Бизнесу нужны были фичи. Их смогли внедрить на серваках через уефи. Потом стало дорого держать 2 тимы для биоса/уефи и старую тиму дропнули.
<UNIm95> pvsharov: ну запихнул ты левый ключ в систему? и как ты загрузишь то что тебе надо?
<UNIm95> Если внутри зашифрованного ядра есть еще ключи для работы с центральными серверами.
<UNIm95> tagezi: наконец нашел кофе после которого не болит живот.
<UNIm95> tagezi: вот меня и торкает.
<UNIm95> Сплю не более 5 часов.
<tagezi> на джеуджицу живот сломали?
<UNIm95> а пашу как обычно
<pvsharov> UNIm95: подменить все, что угодно можно. Человеческий фактор. Как недавно с минтом.
<UNIm95> Нет. Всегда живот после кофе болел. А сейчас перестал.
<pvsharov> UNIm95: шведский кофе хороший. Из Хельсинки привозил.
<tagezi> не знаю.. я не могу растворимый пить вообще ни какой, только варить
<UNIm95> pvsharov: В чем основная идея  безопасности?
<tagezi> но только по празникам, потомучто от того кофе который я люблю, голова ломается
<pvsharov> UNIm95: Самый безопасный компутер знаешь какой?
<UNIm95> tagezi: советую dallmayr ethiopia
<tagezi> pvsharov: здравствуй, капитан очивидность
<UNIm95> pvsharov: который не изготовили.
<UNIm95> tagezi: стоит дорого.
<UNIm95> но этот кофе офигенен.
<UNIm95> А мне от него плохо =(
<UNIm95> pvsharov: так в чем основной принцип безопасности?
<pvsharov> UNIm95: не так круто. Без дисководов, внешних портов, в закрытой комнате без окон и дверей и выключенный. Сейчас таких нет. Так что все эти байки про безопасность - только ппопытки производителей пропихнуть свой код в наше железо.
<tagezi> pvsharov: это называется флуд
<UNIm95> pvsharov: прочитай про асимметричную криптографию. Пока нет квантовых компов мы в безопасности. Хотя уже учёные уже работают над пост квантовой криптографией.
<UNIm95> tagezi: так ты такой пробовал?
<pvsharov> tagezi: тут убунту не обсуждают.
<tagezi> UNIm95: у меня тесть, для своей жены покупает всякий разный.. но он молит.. я вот думаю тоже кофемолку прикупить, из зерен сразу повкуснее
<tagezi> UNIm95: не, я призедент пью
<pvsharov> UNIm95: я знаю, что это такое. А я тебе о том, что я в ефи этот свой ключ встрою, а потом буду ядра подписывать и все типа замечательно.
<UNIm95> tagezi: советую такой кофе попробовать. Я родне его почти что чемоданами вожу.
<tagezi> pvsharov: по существу тебе нечего сказать, а выражение имхо без сути вопроса, эт чисты флуд, даже в моменты флудильни
<UNIm95> pvsharov: а ты таки нифига в асимитричном шифровании не смыслишь.
<UNIm95> И как его применять.
<pvsharov> UNIm95: где мне до вас...
<tagezi> pvsharov: ты вообще кто по специальности?
<pvsharov> tagezi: а какая разница?
<tagezi> большая
<pvsharov> я же у тебя не спрашиваю.
<tagezi> мой отец прекрасный плотник, и имеет своё имхо на компьютеры, и как папу я его очень люблю, а как протника очень уважаю... но срал я коровьими лепёшками на счет мнеия по помпьютерам и безопастности
<UNIm95> tagezi: как хорошо ты написал. А за те слова, которые только стер, мог и бана получить.
<UNIm95> Примерно на год =)
<pvsharov> tagezi: если тебе так интересно, я админ-сетевик.
<tagezi> pvsharov: начни с "Information Theory and Coding by Example" Mark Kelbert и Yuri Suhov
<tagezi> очень хорошая книга, и просто читается
<pvsharov> tagezi: казалось бы, при чем тут уефи
<UNIm95> tagezi: не уверен что эта книга хороша для админов. Гораздо веселее книги по ITIL идут
<pvsharov> UNIm95: ITIL для манагеров, а не для практиков.
<tagezi> ну, хороша не хороша, но когда люи начинают про безопастность разговаривать...
<tagezi> хотя начинать нужно с работ Тьюринга
<UNIm95> pvsharov: ооооооооооой.
<UNIm95> pvsharov: ты очень сильно заблуждаешься.
<pvsharov> UNIm95: мне очень сильно наплевать
<tagezi> UNIm95: кстати, поздравляшки мне. я госы сдал
<tagezi> :))
<UNIm95> tagezi: вып
<UNIm95> tagezi: Выпью кружку кофе за тебя.
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> как ни странно даже на отлично
<UNIm95> tagezi: Списывал?
<tagezi> не
<UNIm95> tagezi: ботан =)
<tagezi> я прям перед экзаменаторами сидел
<pvsharov> UNIm95: я как-то и без контор по добыванию бабла могу свою работу организовать.
<tagezi> батан да, единственный кто не списывал в аудитории
<UNIm95> pvsharov: При чем тут конторы?
<UNIm95> pvsharov: ITIL это книги по общему менеджменту IT.
<tagezi> UNIm95: freeITIL имеет смысл читать?
<pvsharov> UNIm95: притом, что экзамены ITIL в нынешней редакции разрабатывает контора, которая хочет много денег из ничего.
<UNIm95> tagezi: хз. Я нашел пдф-ки в сети
<UNIm95> Официально
<pvsharov> UNIm95: У менеджмента и инженеров разные предназначения, не?
<UNIm95> Официальные
<tagezi> разные они только в россии
<tagezi> менеджмент хочет виндовс, а нормальный админ чтобы система работала
<UNIm95> pvsharov: Что такое менеджмент?
<tagezi> за рубежом всё считается
<pvsharov> tagezi: менежджмент хочет плюшки, которые сломают все и плевать ему на то, что все и так работает.
<pvsharov> UNIm95: отстань, плиз. Есть гугл.
<tagezi> ну, он имеет ввиду директоров... менеджмент апаратными средствами ему не посилен :)
<UNIm95> tagezi: ты не прав. Плевать что хочет админ. Вопрос в том что хочет бизнес. Задача админа подобрать правильно решение для решение бизнес задач. С учётом планирования и последующей поддержки.
<pvsharov> UNIm95: и что хочет бизнес?
<pvsharov> и причем тут уефи?
<UNIm95> pvsharov: быстро, дёшево, надежно.
<tagezi> не знаю.. у меня вон предприятие говорит одно, научник говорит другое, а я сосвоими выкладками эффективности и пользы иду нафиг у обоих :)
<pvsharov> UNIm95: так не бывает.
<pvsharov> UNIm95: невзможно получить все и сразу.
<pvsharov> То-то дураки киски покупают, а не пфсенс на компы со свалки накатывают.
<tagezi> хотя я ежинственный из всех имею понятие что такое математическая модель инфестиционного проекта, и представляю как это всё можно оценить
<UNIm95> pvsharov: UEFI пришел в десктопы с серваков. А зачем держать еще команду ращработчиков биоса если их можно переправить на другие проекты? Ты спрашивал что хочет бизнес, а не то что получает.
<pvsharov> UNIm95: вооот! Именно. Хотеть можно много. Я вот хочу большой лунный аннигилятор, а оказывается,наука такого пока не придумала.
<tagezi> не нужно путать практику и науку
<tagezi> наука и практика, к сожалению разные вещи
<tagezi> и кстати, анигилятор уже придумали :)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-16
<artus> прювет
<Admin1488> Утро
<tagezi> утра
<Admin1488> парни а кто мож в теме чет не могу заставить рдп на вбоксе с пассом работать
<artus> карма?
<Admin1488> да
<Admin1488> при чем забавная я люблю чинить то что уже работает)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Admin1488: удаленная хрень это винда от 7 и старше?
<Admin1488> на удаленке да
<Admin1488> для 1с развернул
<JohnDoe_71Rus> имя юзера в начале .\
<Admin1488> хотел на убунту,но друг попросил 10 чтоб мама не привыкала)
<Admin1488> а я ерез ремину конечусь
<Admin1488> не через rdesktop
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а я с хп
<Admin1488> м... Тогда не понял про юзера в начало
<JohnDoe_71Rus> писать .\user_name
<JohnDoe_71Rus> при логине
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и кажется на самой удаленной системе что то разрешить надо
<Admin1488> хм..
<Admin1488> Ну там вроде как есть авторизация гостевой и внешней
<Admin1488> так  .\ где ты предлагаешь указать
<Admin1488> я чет об этом впервые слышу
<artus> тактибе и нада
<Admin1488> я не чего плохого еще не сделал)
<artus> но карама она такая, она же в будущее глядит ))
<Admin1488> )
<Admin1488> artus: Как твое утро?
<artus> да ваще жесть, спать хочу ужс
<Admin1488> )) аналогично,  у меня сегодня аля утренняя сменя
<Admin1488> смена*
<artus> ща еще кааак прийдет прахфесор математики и балистики, и кааак начнет меня грузить умными формулами., тут я и потухну
<Admin1488> че за профессор?
<tagezi> https://habrahabr.ru/post/254473/
<tagezi> :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Admin1488: в форме логина. у семерки удаленно надо писать .\User иначе не найдет
<Admin1488> у меня вбокс на убунту сервере, с вебмордой, хожу на рдм черезе ремину ну ооочень редко через рдесктоп, не понимаю логики но попробую в ремини указать слеш как ты говоришь)
<Admin1488> а ну и гостевая вин10
<Admin1488> вбок 5.0.20
<Admin1488> ну и мож в поле домена?
<Admin1488> или ты меня тролишь?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет. сам долго пытался по rdp зайти на свежеустановленную 7-ку. до этого с xp проблем не было.
<Admin1488> я без пароля могу войти а с поролем хер
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пока не нашел лайвхак, имя юзера в логоне писать .\user
<Admin1488> не гостевой не внешний не катит метод
<Admin1488> ок попробую спасибо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кажется еще надо разрешить удаленный вход
<JohnDoe_71Rus> этой учетке
<Admin1488> где?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Admin1488: а вот это уже не помню
<artus> Admin1488, хватит маятцо фигней, забей :)
<Admin1488> мне для 1с надо)
<artus> 1c ненадо
<artus> она жи вроде есть в вебморде? или я чего путаю?
<tagezi> кстати да, она есть
<artus> но они же не ищут легких путей
<tagezi> Admin1488: я вообще не понимаю что ты делаешь.. 1c это сервер + клиенты... ставишь сервер, настраиваешь клиент
<tagezi> сервер может быть и на линухе
<artus> да он ваще может быть в облаке
<artus> не суть )
<Admin1488> ща в доту доиграю расскажу)
<artus> не середина нулевых же, нафиг тебе тонкие клиенты для адынески если оно умеет веб :D
<artus> футаким быть
<Admin1488> так у меня версия сам себе сервер сам себе клиент
<Admin1488> без серверной части
<Admin1488> ну я так думаю судя по содержанию
<tagezi> ставить кис на оно работчее место?
<Admin1488> ну надо доступ одному человеку но чтоб еще народ шарил
<Admin1488> чую я что то не понимаю
<tagezi> ну вот чтобы народ шарил и нужен сервер
<Admin1488> а что представляет из себя 1с сервер на линухе
<Admin1488> у меня одна лицензия
<tagezi> ставишь сервер, настраиваешь пользовательские клиенты
<tagezi> или у тебя все шарят на одном компе?
<Admin1488> это личная 1 с будет, у нее одна лицензия и
<tagezi> если у тебя чисто декстопная версия, у тебя ожет не быть удалённого доступа
<Admin1488> у меня 1с усн 8 базовая
<tagezi> Admin1488: В базовых версиях по сравнению с ПРОФ версиями присутствует ряд технических ограничений. Основной ограничение - одновременно с одной с информационной базой работать может только один пользователь.
<Admin1488> и я предпологаю что она чисто десктоп
<Admin1488> ага
<Admin1488> эт знаю
<Admin1488> я ща говорил в плане доступа к базе
<Admin1488> не онлайн работы
<Admin1488> такс.. пойду кофе налью
<Admin1488> что то вакханалия в голове
<Admin1488> tagezi:у меня версия сам себе сервер сам себе клиент
<tagezi> Admin1488: короче.. вроде удалённый доступ есть, но только для одного клиента, такак в базовой версии нет сервера
<Admin1488> дада
<Admin1488> вот и я об этом бро
<tagezi> и чо ты очешь?
<Admin1488> накатить на виртуалку и иметь удаленку всем)
<Admin1488> я вернее это уже сделал,ток пока не активировал на всякий случай
<tagezi> ну, так даёшь всем пароль и логин главбуха и пусть юзают :)
<Admin1488> да
<Admin1488> все так и будет)
<tagezi> но это не правильно
<Admin1488> да это для моей конторы мне больше не надо
<tagezi> доступ должен разграничивать права
<Admin1488> я все ровно пока пустые отчеты сдаю
<tagezi> иначе потом концов ненайти будет, если кто что нето
<Admin1488> эта 1 с для меня моих партнеров и человека который шарит в бухгалтерии
<Admin1488> мы в троем там даже трогать не че не будем
<tagezi> хахаха
<Admin1488> так что по факту там один человек будет работать
<tagezi> 3 раза
<Admin1488> =)
<tagezi> я эту сказку уже слашыл раз 200
<Admin1488> да не сказка, это чему ты не веришь?
<tagezi> мы все честные, мы все хорошие, никуда не лезем... вот если не позволять лазить, то нелезут, а если не позволять, то обызатеьно что-то сломают
<Admin1488> аа
<tagezi> жесткие разграничения прав.
<Admin1488> ну тут ты прав, только ты меня не понял)
<Admin1488> те кто обещают это я сам)
<Admin1488> давай еще раз
<Admin1488> эта 1с для меня и двух типов(мы в нее просто ради приличия доступ будем иметь), а бух у нас один он будет в ней работать, так что я честно обещаю себе не тыкаться )
<Admin1488> понял?)
<tagezi> а эти 2 типа?
<Admin1488> а им я ваще могу не давать)
<tagezi> вот.. недавать
<tagezi> это правильно.. если что драть нужно будет тебя и буха
<Admin1488> ага, ток там драть пока особо не за что
<Admin1488> лан таки вопрос для меня еще открыт)
<tagezi> а если дать, и бух чото там натворит, то он всегда может сказать.. я не я и лошадь вас троих
<Admin1488> попробую что джон советовал
<tagezi> когда будет за что.. уже будет поздно
<tagezi> вообще, права доступа должны быть железно разведены.. админ, главбух, бух, все остальные смотрят и соболезнуют
<tagezi> и поверь мне на слово, лучше, это делать сразу, особенно с друзьями, так как меньше будет сор
<Admin1488> я согласен, но пока не тот случай
<Admin1488> Джон чет ерунда это какая то
<Admin1488> рдп если конектит должно само пасс просить
<Admin1488> а тут "клозет"
<tagezi> случай всегда будет не тот :)
<tagezi> в твоём случае, базой пользуется только бух, а всем остальным отчеты на листочках
<tagezi> сделай план миграции, 1 один комп один пользователь, получите профит, нужно будет всем, купите сервер, поставити каждому свою копию
<tagezi> разграничите права.. а так ... да даже дело не в том что кто-то специально, кто-тоо случайно может что-то не то натворить
<Admin1488> Блин да это пока исключено)
<Admin1488> если и натфорит единственный бух
<Admin1488> и ему разбираться
<SergeyIT> а посадят тебя
<Admin1488> так хорош)
<Admin1488> у меня маленькая конторка там оборот то пока тыщ 20
<tagezi> там до 6 помоему, не беда :)
<Admin1488> так что хватит ту)
<tagezi> я когда первую сво прогу написал.. наверное лет в 8-9... мать посмотрела и сказала, у тебя нет самого главного тут.. защиты от идиота :D
<SergeyIT> было бы дело, а тыщ насчитают
<tagezi> всегда за всё админ отвечает, эт да.. первый с кого спросят
<Admin1488> ой если на то пошло то меня и так и так трахнут я еще и гендир
<tagezi> ааа.. ну тогда ладно
<Admin1488> помогите с рдп пацаны)
<tagezi> "ген дир нужен?" "Зачем?" " ну вы что-то натворите, а сидеть буду я." :)
<Admin1488> ага
<tagezi> не помню кто.. 12 стульев, ильф и петров..
<Admin1488> так так и есть
<Admin1488> просто с первого спрос с ген дира
<Admin1488> но ответственность за ооо несут конечно все
<tagezi> ну, тогда тебе решать
<tagezi> так, пойду я пилить.. а то уже завтра отправлять, а у меня конь не валялся
<Admin1488> давай
<artus> аххахааа, сижу скутеры выбираю, штоб по територии ганять :D
<Admin1488> p,c
<Admin1488> zbs
<artus> ну так штоб баксов 110-140 , и прям сюда пригнали )
<artus> карочи скушноо
<Admin1488> так давай я тебя подгружу)
<SergeyIT> займись вязанием на спицах
<Admin1488> пойду схожу ка на форум за ответом про вбокс
<Admin1488> трудно гуглится
<tagezi> да гугл вообще идиот какой-то в последнее время
<tagezi> вообще нихрена не найти, причем я точно знаю что это есть, и даже где.. просто не охото по сайту рыскать
<tagezi> хрен знает что они сломали там
<tagezi> опять
<SergeyIT> правильный запрос нужен, без ошибок )
<Admin1488> да тут запрос больше не реляативный мне кажется
<Admin1488> ага
<Admin1488> но вообще мож и гугл сдал назад)
<SergeyIT> ИИ подключили, запутывает теперь
<tagezi> угу ИИ 10 ребёнка, который не знает чего хочет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.kp.ru/daily/26543.4/3559588/ вот как надо спрашивать
<tagezi> а думаю, что чаще запрос выглядит "телеона телефона, чукча кушать хочет"
<tagezi> но внучек не плохо попиарился :)
<UNIm95> Черт. В этой германии 15 кг веса исчезли.
<UNIm95> Вопрос в том это мышцы или жир ушел?
<tagezi> главное чтобы не мозги :)
<Sergey_IT> ночера
<UNIm95> tagezi: Я уже не уверен в этом.
<UNIm95> Может и мозги =(
<tagezi> UNIm95: не беспокойся, мозги в районе 2 кг у человека.. так что они уже давно ушли :)
<UNIm95> tagezi: я сомневаюсь что они у меня были =(
<tagezi> UNIm95: чо ты там натворил? :))
<UNIm95> Да ничего.
<tagezi> опять руку кому-то сломал? :)
<UNIm95> Нет
<Sergey_IT> это смотря где мозги - до 60 Кг может быть
<tagezi> ну да, если мозги в слоне :)
<Sergey_IT> в слоне мозги на месте, это у людей в разных местах
<deebosh> подскажите плиз как изменить объём используемой оперативной памяти гостивой системы в KVM
<UNIm95> deebosh: Вырубаешь виртуалку. Открываешь конфиг вм. Подымаешь рам. Запускаешь ОС.
<deebosh> UNIm95, збс спс
<UNIm95> @voice deebosh
<UNIm95> эх черт.
<deebosh> оказалось просто virsh edit <name>
<UNIm95> Только с 3-его раза написал
<deebosh> или
<deebosh>  /etc/libvirt/qemu/
<UNIm95> tagezi: у меня реально какой-то косяк с мозгами.
<UNIm95> !seen A4Tech
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<UNIm95> A4Tech уже на канале 6 лет не был.
<UNIm95> ubuntuhelp: (notice) Error: #ubuntu-ru,voice, у тебя прав не хватает, я это передам A4Tech'у!
<Sergey_IT> ну не 6, поменьше
<UNIm95> 5 years, 47 weeks
<UNIm95> В году 52 недели
<Sergey_IT> ого, время то как бежит (
<UNIm95> Да я уже 8 лет на лине
<Sergey_IT> а кажется только недавно было
<UNIm95> Время реально летит
<Sergey_IT> я чуть больше
<Sergey_IT> 8.5 - хотя без разницы )
<UNIm95> А неь
<UNIm95> нет*
<UNIm95> вру
<Sergey_IT> полгода софт переписывал для работы под линем
<UNIm95> с 7.04
<Sergey_IT> не я с 7.10
<UNIm95> Там еще в репозитории скайп версии 3 был
<UNIm95> Или это было в 9.04?
<Sergey_IT> хотя начинал с бсд, сюсе, а потом уже убунту
<deebosh> Sergey_IT, почему с бсд ушёл ?
<Sergey_IT> не помню
<tagezi> какая разница?
<Sergey_IT> не знаю )
<tagezi> помоему, если не считать мелких нюансов, то для пользователя разницы нет
<tagezi> если генту ставить из бинарников, то пользовательь даже не поймёт что это не убунта :)
<deebosh> генту из бинарников ?
<tagezi> блин..
<deebosh> арч мож :D
<tagezi> хоть ктонибудь из линуксойдов читает про линукс, или поставили и забили?
<deebosh> генту жи source-based
<Sergey_IT> да нормально - гентушники правят не иссходники, а сразу коды... это ж элементарно
<tagezi> причем в двоичной системе сразу, хексы для сасунков :)))
<deebosh> ubuntu server щас самый расрастраннёный на web серверах
<tagezi> да ладно.. дебиан рулит до сихпор
<tagezi> убунта только на декстопах чото может
<deebosh> убунту обогнало уже
<Sergey_IT> какая разница... чего меряться то?
<tagezi> да не обогнала она.. никто не хочет ставить её, особенно если критичные вещи юзают
<deebosh> дебин очень древнее всё
<deebosh> дебиан*
<tagezi> кто тебе это сказал?
<deebosh> в убунте ща 4.4 кернел в котором zfs и ещё куча всяких тем
<tagezi> хочешь свежак в бедиане ставь експериментал, получишь туже убунту... кгюкавое, тормозное и ненастраиваемое
<Sergey_IT> для серверов это не принципиально... стабильность важнее... а производительность сильно не растет
<deebosh> нахера эксперментал дебиана юзать если убунту это дебиан тестинг
<deebosh> запилиный
<tagezi> экспериментал это, а не тестинг
<tagezi> из сида они её клепают.. тест стабильнее убунты
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-17
<artus> утр
<tagezi> утра
<artus> наконецто пятницоооо
<tagezi> чото тихо у нас сегодня
<tagezi> artus: :)
<artus> угу, подозрительно даже
<tagezi> я вроде только одного флудера кикнул, а испужались, помоему все :)
<artus> tagezi, кровавая гебняяяя
<artus> :D
<deebosh> всем привет , поцоны какую графическую оболочку используете ?
<artus> в tty сидим
<SergeyIT> через com порт
<artus> и сеть у нас по rs 485
<artus> тааак, а кто мне чего про snap пакеты раскажет интересного?
<SergeyIT> кто-то закусить хочет
<artus> SergeyIT, тыочем?
<SergeyIT> о snap
<artus> а я чего, я ничего, с вот просто, в целях самообразования так сказать)
<andrex> это самое, БУ!
<artus> andrex, дароф андрушка
<andrex> завтра бота воткну
<andrex> а то артус все никак не соизволит)
<artus> а я чего, я жиж ничего, я сам в шоке :)
<artus> да блин некуда его воткнуть , виртуалка децл не потянет его, а новую пока нет возможности создать
<artus> фи, даже в телеграме на рубунту пять сотен народу :D
<andrex> дак мрет ирц
<andrex> вгонтактики и прочая фигня выживает
<andrex> нада брать всякие #*buntu-ru чаны и линковать сюда хехе
<andrex> #*buntu*ru* во
<andrex> на 486 98 ставится 3 часа емае
<andrex> artus: надо было на дебиане подымать серваки свои виртуальные) небыл ы в шоке)
<andrex> или фре ваще
<artus> andrex, не в том дело ) я до рулилки гипервизором добратцно не могу) штоб новый инстанс так сказать создать в который ты будеш гадить ботом )
<andrex> ой все
<andrex> руки укоротились?
<artus> ну не то что бы... :D проста доступа нима пока :D
<andrex> как так?
<tagezi> andrex: о, пропажа вернулась :)
<andrex> никуда я не пропажа
<tagezi> пропажа пропажа, пропал, ни здрасти тебе ни досвиданич
<tagezi> я*
<andrex> ну просто перезд такой переезд
<tagezi> куда теперь?
<andrex> на другой сервак в тойже комнате
<andrex> просто тот отдал а этот тока седня притащили
<andrex> сидел тут на бесплатном шеле)
<andrex> он у пал и я забил)
<andrex> нада зайти туда и грохнуть хомяк)
<tagezi> Андрекс, уничтожитель хомяков :)
<andrex> капец а у сестемды скрипты то по легче писать) место сто пятьсяот строк всего 8
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-18
<deebosh> хуй
<andrex> @kban deebosh
<tagezi> не успел
<andrex> @mode +q-b *!*@46.35.2* *!~deebosh@46.35.239.202
<tagezi> думаешь вернётся?
<andrex> фииг с ним просто так для меня удобней)
<andrex> tagezi: ^
<tagezi> andrex: да вижу я :))
<andrex> ирц опы чет по выходным ваще мертвые)
<UNIm95> что-то люди совсем офигели.
<UNIm95> Сталина нет=(
<tagezi> мне больше нравиться в этом плане Мао ЦзэДун
<tagezi> после ЛО в ворде не возможно работать, вообще не понятно как там можно работать и делать нормальные документы.. ощущая себя пятилетним мальчиком с книжкой расскраской
<tagezi> которая живёт своей жизнью
<UNIm95> tagezi: у меня чувства наоборот когда я Impress/powerpoint работаю
<UNIm95> Impress кака powerpoint кривой но рабочий
<tagezi> ну, импрес да, тут согласен, но райтер далеко уже ускакал.. достаточно один раз подумать и дальше уже понеслась.. а с вордом, простоянно нужно дуать что н пытается там себе навыдумывать
<tagezi> в переносе абзацев никакой логики, стили сделаны так, что ими не возможно пользоваться, структура документа... они помоему даже не слашали об этом
<andrex> хм либра уже требует 6 гигов свободных, для компиляции
<tagezi> эм.. из-за снапи?
<tagezi> какую ты там компилируешь?
<andrex> 5.1.3.2
<andrex> libreoffice-5.1.2.2: Sun May 15 13:46:39 2016: 11 minutes, 7 seconds
<tagezi> ух, они её выпустили?
<andrex> нутильданутая
<tagezi> уже 5.1.4 выйдет 26
<andrex> щас часа 3 ьулет компеляца
<tagezi> 23 точнее
<andrex> ccahe рулет)
<andrex> сначала 3 часа а потом за несколько минут
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> не знаю как у тебя получается.. но у меня оно постоянно по 3 часа собирается
<tagezi> и сикеш не помогает
<andrex> пригодилась еще щель
<linxon> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<andrex> @help
<ubuntuhelp> (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<andrex> @list
<ubuntuhelp> Admin, AntiScrawls, AutoMode, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, ChannelLogger, Config, Ctcp, Dict, Encyclopedia, FloodProtect, Google, IRCstatus, Linux, Memo, Misc, Network, Owner, Ping, Poll, Reply, Seen, Services, Status, String, Time, Topic, Translate, User, Utilities, and Web
<andrex> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> I don't recognize you.
<UNIm95> andrex: даже бот тебя не узнаёт.
<andrex> дак хост другой
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-19
<andrex> капец я криворукий распаковал бекап рута в хомяк рута)
<Sergey_IT> делов-то - перенеси в /
<Timon_Crazy> Всем привет. есть пара забавных вопросов. 1) как скриптами (ubuntu server) - определить что система требует перезагрузки?
<Timon_Crazy> 2) как скриптами определить что есть пакеты для обновления ? (ubuntu server)
<andrex> при логине пишет же
<ValerG> всем привет. есть проблемка с xubuntu
<ValerG> подскажет кто-нить?
<andrex> !paste > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, please see my private message
<andrex> @google translate en cn you're welcome
<andrex> @google translate en Chinese_traditional you're welcome
<andrex> @google translate en ru you're welcome
<Sergey_IT> а чего он не переводит, стукни его
<andrex> круто
<andrex> сломан он
<andrex> @translate en ru you're welcome
<lector> andrex: пожалуйста
<andrex> хе
<Sergey_IT> что то с памятью твоей стало... апргрейдить пора
<andrex> ага ладо я в душ и работать ушел)
<andrex> просто проверял)
<andrex> на моем пашет тут нет
<Sergey_IT> в такую рань на работу... жуть (
<andrex> нууу ща пока соберусь)
<andrex> гада еще пожрать же)
<andrex> artus: вот таквот а ты не осилил)) :p
<Sergey_IT> а мне не надо ;-)
#ubuntu-ru 2017-06-12
<aleksei`> всем утра
<|cub|> приветы
<fobo7> Привет, что то совсем мало народу
<fobo7> Где все?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-06-13
<aleksei`> утра всем
<|cub|> морген
<viStefan> Нужна помочь. В Ubuntu файлы *.desctop иконок Unity хранит в /usr/share/applications. Но внутри этих файлов имена приложений и ключевые слова к ним написаны по-английски. А в меню Unity отображает русские названия. Например, Software Center называется Менеджер Приложе
<viStefan> В gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites ссылки хранятся в виде application://org.gnome.Nautilus.desktop. Видимо, каким то образом при application:// это русифицируется.
<viStefan> При этом Nautilus в линзе не находится по словам explore или folder перечисленным в keywords его *.desctop, зато находится по "файл"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://wel.org.ua/nix/linux/%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%8E-%D0%B2-gnulinux-%D0%B8-%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA-%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B5%D0%BD-desktop-%D1%84%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в файле может быть куча записей для каждого языка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://lugnsk.org/lugnskru/2010/10/izmenenya-system-menu-desktop-file.html
<viStefan> _может_ быть. Но их же там нет. В файлах только английский, а в меню работает только русский. Изменение файлов не приводит к изменению ярлыков
<aleksei`> а если через language support попробовать доставить нужные переводы?
<viStefan> Стоят оба, русский и английский. Но в декстоп-файлах присутствует только английский, а в меню всё только по-русски.
<aleksei`> а региональный формат тоже русский?
<viStefan> Да
<aleksei`> тогда не знаю, всю жизнь по дефу английской пользовался
<viStefan> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> очень странно что в /usr/share/applications Nautilus.desktop у тебя только английские записи, там должна быть длинная простыня на куче языков
<viStefan> Девственно чистые английские. Видимо это какой-то прикол с applicatoins:// что система берет названия и остальное из другого места на установленном языке. Их каких-нибудь там org.canonical
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus, там если с локалью косяки, то будет по дефу англикосский
<viStefan> Так английский тогда был бы и в меню, наверное. Или только в файлах?
<aleksei`> может через ubuntu-tweak или unity tweak tool руками можно подправить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BF%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C_unity
<viStefan> Вы что-то конкретное имеете ввиду? Я это первым делом и нагуглил, кроме пути, где хранятся файлы оттуда ничего больше не почерпнуть. Обратите внимание на файл, который там редактируется для примера. Там точно так же Name=Home folder а в меню на ск
<diskin> viStefan, а вопрос в чем? что не так?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> положи файл в .local/share/applications и допиши в него локализованый текст.
<viStefan> Добавил в *.desctop файл Имя ярлыка с локалью Name[ru]=, название не изменилось даже после перезагрузки системы.
<diskin> viStefan, а вопрос в чем? что не так?
<viStefan> Я перезашел на канал, не могу скопировать. А ты не видел обсуждение?
<|cub|> может знает кто. Есть ли в aws какой нибудь вариант hook'ов при создании инстанса?
<diskin> я видел, но вопрос не увидел
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-ru 2017-06-14
<aleksei`> всем утра
<user218> Привет. Когда я увеличиваю маштаб окна больше чем на 3 виртуальных стола - оно перестает отрисовываться. Подскажите ЧЯДНТ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> память заканчивается?
<user218> оперативная или видео?
<user218> оперативная -нет. а видео - как узнать? у меня svga. окно фризится любое, даже пустого терминала. так что вряд-ли память заканчивается, на сколько я понимаю
<user218> такое ощущение стоит какое-то огранчение на отрисовку окон.
<user218> при прекращении отрисовки вниз - вбок я могу еще вдвое увеличить маштаб окна, и только после этого - отрисовка останавливается. т.е. дело вряд ли в памяти
<SergeyIT> ничего безграничного нет
<SergeyIT> логи посмотри, из терминала запусти... может что пишут
<user218> SergeyIT: таки да(  perf interrupt took too long (2526 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 50000
<SergeyIT> а зачем такие окна?
<user218> заскринить гуглкарту
<SergeyIT> и распечатать?
<user218> нет, просто заскринить и делать пометки в офлайне
<user218> даже вот что скорее : compiz (opengl) - Error: Impossible to bind a pixmap bigger than 2048x2048 to texture.
<user218> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<SergeyIT> я навигатор использую
<Sergey_IT> опять23
<Sergey_IT> мяч за пределами поля... (
#ubuntu-ru 2017-06-15
<aleksei`> утра всем
<umarcheh001> Всем привет!
<SergeyIT> опять23
<aleksei`> который день подряд?
<rapidsp> стабильность
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дожили 2 mini_amd64.iso	2017-03-07 19:15 58M + mini_i386.iso 2017-03-07 19:03 51M не влазят на 128Mb флешку
<SergeyIT> так флешка у тебя для DOS
<SergeyIT> прошлый век
<rapidsp> дебиан нетинсталл полгига :)
<aleksei`> ну нормально, развиваются потихоньку, утяжеляются )
<UNIm95> rapidsp: да ладно? нет инсталлер был всегда 40мб.
<rapidsp> я соврал. 247М. мне почему то запомнилось, что 400 с чем то
<rapidsp> 258998272 май 11 13:30 debian-8.8.0-amd64-netinst.iso
<rapidsp> офигеть. у меня на этом файле владелец statd:crontab. что это ))))
<Sergey_IT> где еще 3?
<artus> бууууууу
<artus> што,фсе пропало?  фсе разбежались и вобще грусть-пичаль?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-06-16
<aleksei`> утра
<oles> народ, со звуком стала какаято беда в последнее время, в некоторых программах типа браузера звук стал слышен как из бочки, хотя например в аудасиусе все нормально, как поправить, куда копать?
<Admin1488> Парни а как править меню вкладок слева в nautilus которые типа домашняя папка загрузки ит?
<Admin1488> итд
<anderx> в новом фз
<anderx> а так пкм и правиш
<anderx> и вообще оно  мышкой таскалось менялось итд просто раньше а щас у меня нет наутилуса также как и гномощели
<Admin1488> ну закладки до сих пор так, а вот вкладки нет(
<anderx> @mode -r
<anderx> хмм залочили флаг
<linxon> всем привет
<Admin1488> Ответ на мой вопрос  ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<linxon> Admin1488: у меня они вот тут лежат ~/.config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks
<linxon> ысук
<anderx> у всех по разному)
<anderx> каждый дистр свои костыли делает
<linxon> у меня с trap'сами приблемы какие-то
<linxon> хочу сделать, чтобы в скрипте при нажатии на Ctrl+C выполнялась отдельная команда
<linxon> работать работает, но почему-то в dmesg сыпет вот такое: traps: ck-remove-direc[5442] trap int3 ip:7fd4fc9e3011 sp:7ffc607e1a20 error:0
<linxon> мне нужно чтобы после Ctrl+C trap отлавливал и выполнял команду отмены
<linxon> и чтобы после отмены скрипт продолжал работать
<anderx> скорее багрепорт писать тебе нада
<anderx> linxon: попробуй нуву заюзать
<linxon> а что это?
<anderx> ну у тя же невидиа?
<linxon> ага
<linxon> аа
<linxon> ну ее
#ubuntu-ru 2017-06-17
<artus> туц
<Sergey_IT> О, 26 - к футболу и судьи подтянулись
<artus> ping
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Fail!
<Sergey_IT> и тебе
<artus> ооо, сирожааааа
<artus> Sergey_IT, ну расказывай куда ты всех дел?
<Sergey_IT> а я то тут причем :( ? Сам всех разогнал, а виноват я?
<artus> нененеее, неразу никого не разгонял
<Sergey_IT> ты одним своим ником в списке всех пугаешь :)
<artus> но ноооо, ты чиво тут понапраслину наводишь :D
<Sergey_IT> скушно (
<Sergey_IT> похоже все окончательно в соцсети ушли.... нигадяииии
<artus> эх, двоешниги
<artus> кернел паник им во весь монитор, нигадяям :D
<Sergey_IT> к суициду склонять не-зя!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hddtemp может винты различать как то иначе чем /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<shamahn> !help расскажи анекдот
<shamahn> !help nick register
<shamahn> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<shamahn> Всех приветствую. Может есть кто кому совсем нечем заняться :)
 * shamahn просит помощи
<Sergey_IT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<shamahn> Куда монтировать диски? Перечитал весь FHS. Не могу понять. /media и /mnt не подходят. Куда правильнее?
<artus> хоть в /data... куда удобно туда и монтируй
<shamahn> Так и думал, но сильно сомневался. Спасибо
<shamahn> т.е. в корень добавляю нужную точку и монтирую.. верно? :)
<artus> прост в медию флешки автомонтируютцо, а в /mnt суют чтоб потом не искаь долго )
<artus> суй в /mnt , ато с такими вопросами глядишь чего не того, и усе :)
<shamahn> там еще ограничения в FHS по /mnt описываются. Или они искусственные
<artus> че?
<shamahn> ща найду
<artus> ты это, меньше упарывайся на стандарты :D
<shamahn> This directory is provided so that the system administrator may temporarily mount a filesystem as needed. The content of this directory is a local issue and should not affect the manner in which any program is run.
<shamahn> This directory must not be used by installation programs: a suitable temporary directory not in use by the system must be used instead.
<shamahn> :)
<artus> shamahn, я же говорю, меньше упарывайся на нафиг уже 300 лет никому не впершиеся писульки )
<artus> ато у тебя не по стандарту в /media флешки маунтятцо :D а туды ток сидюки можно :D
<shamahn> Стандарты - это хорошо. Я люблю стандарты, если они качественно описаны и имеют по собой почву. Есть стандарт - не надо ничего придумывать :)
<artus> shamahn, кстати, в /var вроде как тольк оизменяемые файлы всякоразные, но вот дефолт совать туда корень вебсервера - уже не соответствует :)
<shamahn> artus: Понял. на 2 дня с серваком завис из-за поиска ответа на этот вопро
<artus> ты угараешь? :D
<shamahn> artus: Я начинающий линуховод :) мне везде страшно :)
<artus> shamahn, это, только никому не говори, тайна великая :D если у тебя софтина много гадит (ну как у мну астериск сс записами разговоров) то можно в дерикторию куда оно срет подмаунтить внезапно винт :D и никто ничего не узнает :D
<artus> хотя у меня хомяк на левом винте живет  :D
<artus> shamahn, вобщем делай так как тебе нужно и не заморачивайся :)
<shamahn> artus: а что произойдет с содержимым директории после маунта в нее чего-нить?
<artus> внезапно она увиличитцо на размер того чего замаунтил
<shamahn> artus: если размантить все вернется на свое место?
<artus> кстати, можно вобще дериктории в дериктории маунтить :D
<artus> все останетцо там куда писало )
<shamahn> ну раз уж такая пьянка, по LVM спросить можно?
<artus> рискни )
<shamahn> У меня 3 диска для сервера субд. 1С сервер вроде как
<shamahn> на 1ом разместил систему, второй ССД для БД 3й для хлама
<shamahn> и бэкапов
<shamahn> так вот. если из третьего сделать отдельную группу томов и разметить как нтфс, что будет если я его подцеплю на виндовую машину?
<shamahn> затея какая. т.к. я не сильно в линухах и у меня вдруг упадет сервак, я с него дергаю винт, на локальной машине раскатываю 1С базу и все худо бедно работают, пока я ковыряю сервак :)
<artus> эммм, а виртуализация не? бекапы там , все дела ....
<shamahn> виртуализация сложно
<artus> O_o сфигли сложно? esxi воткнул и радаваиси
<artus> хотя если ты на офисной машинке сервер строиш. то бывает, да :D
<shamahn> на сколько я понимаю, понимается раскатать линух не напрямую, а через виртуальную машину на серваке?
<artus> и да, а что тебе мешает подцепить линуховый раздел в венду? и если у тя чет упадет - тебе адин фиг один раздел погоды аще не строит ))
<artus> shamahn, ставиш гипервизор который будет тебе за бекапы и ресурсы отвечать - и наплодил по мере надобности виртуалок под нужные задачи и радаваеси. снапшоты, миграции,  развернуть бекап в один клик за 30 минут :D
<shamahn> сервер для 10ти-12 человек) не большой.
<shamahn> artus: это заново переставлять все? или можно все что сделано перенести как-то забэкапить.
<shamahn> artus: не. слишком много вопросов
<shamahn> artus: надо читать
<artus> ну да , вполне. у мну крутятцо пара атсок, для поковырять клон оной, 1c, терминалки вендовые, фаервол рулилка впнами. и доступ к этому всему можно получить хоть из браузера, хоть с мобильного телефона :D
<artus> клонзилу в руки и клонируй в виртуалку , делов то :)
<Sergey_IT> у меня на каждом компе на каждом диске по операционке. Диск рушится, со второго загрузится могу и работать
<artus> + всегда есть возможность поиграть с копией сервера , а потом просто смена ip и вот он незаметно подменил старый. ну если вдруг чето надо было нахимичить и ничего не упало таки )
<shamahn> Sergey_IT: одинаковые копии операционки?
<shamahn> artus: esxi говоришь
<shamahn> так всегда :) когда кажется что уже почти все сделал :) осталось только смаунтить винты, перенастроить пути для баз и кэшей постгри и поднять виншару :) самба, или как там ее
<artus> угу ))
<shamahn> надо читать esxi
<shamahn> теперь :)
<shamahn> сколько она ресурсов схавает?
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/5837551/db134053
<Sergey_IT> shamahn: обычно разные, но настроенные
<shamahn> Model name:            Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1225 v5 @ 3.30GHz
<shamahn> HP ProLiant ML10 Gen9 E3-1225v5 TV
<Sergey_IT> новую операционку всегда ставлю на другой винт параллельно
<shamahn> Sergey_IT: сложна, все сложна :):) надо было лет 20 начинать линухами заниматься, ех
<artus> shamahn, ну дык и чего ты до сих пор фигней маеси? ))
<shamahn> artus: ну прогресс-то есть :) не стал на винде поднимать
<shamahn> artus: по картинке не понятно сколько сам гипервизор хавает :)
<Sergey_IT> 20 лет назад еще и винды не было
<artus> а он почти нифига не хавает. и кстати, проброс техже usb и остальных железяк в виртуалку налету
<shamahn> а какие ограничения у бесплатного?
<artus> найди ключик и не парься :D
<Sergey_IT> подстрекатель
<artus> да ниразу :) кто там будет его проверять :)
<shamahn> ну, не париться не просто :) но пока вопрос не об этом.
<shamahn> т.е. эта штука устанавливается поверх всего? Вот прямо с флехи беру его и устанавливаю как винду?
<artus> тоесть ты его накатываешь на серв, а потом через клиент конфигуришь, создаешь, и вобще рулиш всем
<shamahn> Sergey_IT: 20 лет назад мне было 17. Готов поспорить что была :)
<artus> тоесть если у тебя есть незадействованые ресурсы - ты выделил в нужную сторону, или урезал кого, или ешо чего, или дополнительно развернул. при этом всегда у тебя как бекапы\снапшоты, так и склонированые юниты в доступности
<artus> :) кароче если все упало и пропало - реанимируетцо пока кофе завариваешь :D
<shamahn> artus: у него своя ось, или его на что-то накатывать. надо)
<shamahn> пошел RTFM
<artus> свое, оно на фре типа :)
<shamahn> :)
<artus> но в нее ты один фиг лазить не будешь. ну разве что модуль какой подключить которого нету. мне за лет 7 ток один раз в нее лазить приходилось,  подрубить поддержку кактой то хитрой 10ти гигабитной сетевухи
<shamahn> фрибсд я пытался поднять лет 10 назад, может раньше. Так и не получилось настроить шифрование трафика
<shamahn> спасибо, ребят. Подкинули работенки :) как раз научусь админить. Ща вычитаю что и как надо бэкапить, потом поднимать гипервизор, потом раскатать там то что забэкаплю сейчас :)
<artus> ты не распыляйся :D я же говорю, внутря гипервизора тебе лазить не прийдетцо :)
<shamahn> а можно тупо рут запаковать и на новую разметку вылить? :)
<shamahn> глупость сморозил, да? :)
<shamahn> рут, в смысле "/"
<Sergey_IT> можно, но знать как надо
<artus> [/home/artus]% cat bin/back_sis
<artus> #!/bin/bash
<artus> cd /data
<artus> sudo tar cvpzf /data/backup_`date +%Y.%m.%d_%H_%M`.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/data --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys /
<artus> но разворачивать на минимально-установленную голую систему
<Sergey_IT> все, артус заснул.... храпеть начал )))
<artus> :P
<Sergey_IT> я так и так делал, твой метод больше понравился
<shamahn> artus: разворачивать = тупо распаковать?
<artus> shamahn, угу, в корень
<Sergey_IT> еще можно сопи/пасте раздела использовать
<shamahn> и я так понимаю для скрипта мне нужно чтобы /data присутствовала
<artus> ну опять же, если будешь бекапить в корень - то ексклюдь создаваемый архив.
<artus> нет, это нужн очтоб ты поправил под себя :)
<artus> как видиш там остался --exclude=/backup.tgz от какой то старой фишки. вобщем sudo tar cvpzf backup.tgz.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/data --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys / и хоть в корне стартуй
<artus> ну кароче ты понял о чем я :)
<shamahn> понял... очково
<shamahn> :0
<shamahn> :)
<artus> чего очкового. прост главнео чтоб место было :D
<artus> хотя жатый бекап системы в среднем гиг весит, если много чего насрано :) атска в вебмордой у мну до 600 ужималась
<shamahn> почти 200 ГБ. могу логтом расширить, если не хватит до 900 ГБ :)
<artus> ну мы же про систему говорим а не про файло в файлопомойке :)
<shamahn> после /sys надо "/"? он чет через пробел
<artus> ну эт ту говоришь кого бекапить, тоесть весь корень ннафихх
<shamahn> tar: Робкий отказ от создания пустого архива
<shamahn> Попробуйте «tar --help» или «tar --usage» для
<shamahn> получения более подробного описания.
<shamahn> сумничал :)
<Sergey_IT> и не забудь про http://web.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/
<shamahn> может надо чего было почистить? Кэши обновлений там?
<artus> почисти ))
<artus> shamahn, /media/2t/bak_sys/backup_debian.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/home/artus/hdd --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys / ну воть из хистори пример
<shamahn> Sergey_IT: программирование на этой ерунде еще впереди. foxPro, delphi, php, 1C... теперь ssh  :)
<shamahn> artus: пакуется уже :)
<artus> shamahn, а вобще если мне разворачивать или клонировать на винт нуна - я беру клонзилу и не парю себе моск. всяко бекап выключенной системы веселее :) да и разворачивать поще. хоть раздел, хоть весь винт.
<shamahn> tar: /: файл изменился во время чтения
<shamahn> tar: Завершение работы с состоянием неисправности из-за возникших ошибок
<shamahn> ./vmlinuz
<shamahn> корень изменился из-за архива. я его туда укладываю :)
<artus> а ты его заексклюдил?
<shamahn> ессесно нет :)
<artus> ну дык умница же :D
<shamahn> а-то :)
<artus> так бы ты его долго паковал не будь защиты от дурака :D
<shamahn> через пару часов я б понял что что-то не так :))
<shamahn> или место б закончилось :)
<shamahn> я завтыкал просто. пропустил комментарий твой, сорь :)
<artus> кстати могут сказать что это треш, нуна систему в ro маунтить и тд - похрену, делал и востанавливал, фсеработало :D причем бекапил активную атску для теста - ниче не отвалилось :)
<shamahn> artus: нужно 20 мин чтобы переработать сообщение :)
<artus> ухх, лайток к полтиннику стремитцо, радаваит
<shamahn> трэш и ну жно в RO или трэшь то что нужно RO ? :)
<shamahn> sudo tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/data --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys --exclude=/backup.tgz /
<shamahn> не срабатывает. вернее архив появляется, но не известно все ли в нем
<artus> ну типа по хорошему нужно, но нафиг, для того и ексклюдятцо проц и сис
<artus> дай ему закончить работу )
<shamahn> tar: Завершение работы с состоянием неисправности из-за возникших ошибок
<artus> а ты де запускаешь? в корне?
<shamahn> +
<artus> --exclude=/data выкнь, у тебя его всерано нету
<artus> и поприбивай backup.tgz что насоздавал :D
<artus> и вобще, у тя в корне то место есть? )
<artus> df покажжж
<shamahn> Файл.система                 1K-блоков Использовано  Доступно Использовано% Cмонтировано в
<shamahn> udev                           8145688            0   8145688            0% /dev
<shamahn> tmpfs                          1633172         9120   1624052            1% /run
<shamahn> tmpfs                          8165848            8   8165840            1% /dev/shm
<shamahn> tmpfs                             5120            0      5120            0% /run/lock
<shamahn> tmpfs                          8165848            0   8165848            0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<shamahn> tmpfs                          1633172            0   1633172            0% /run/user/999
<shamahn> tmpfs                          1633172            0   1633172            0% /run/user/1000
<shamahn> блин
<shamahn> Файл.система                 1K-блоков Использовано  Доступно Использовано% Cмонтировано в
<shamahn> udev                           8145688            0   8145688            0% /dev
<shamahn> tmpfs                          1633172         9120   1624052            1% /run
<shamahn> ./dev/mapper/djsserv--vg-root 185311236      4908544 170966328            3% /
<shamahn> tmpfs                          8165848            8   8165840            1% /dev/shm
<shamahn> tmpfs                             5120            0      5120            0% /run/lock
<shamahn> tmpfs                          8165848            0   8165848            0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<shamahn> ./dev/sda2                       483946       122715    336246           27% /boot
<shamahn> ./dev/sda1                       523248         3400    519848            1% /boot/efi
<shamahn> tmpfs                          1633172            0   1633172            0% /run/user/999
<shamahn> tmpfs                          1633172            0   1633172            0% /run/user/1000
<artus> ну есть, тады должно все быть пучком
<shamahn> попробую ща в дом
<shamahn> sudo tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys --exclude=~/backup.tgz /
<shamahn> так? если я текущая ~
<shamahn> sudo tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys --exclude=backup.tgz /
<shamahn> или так вообще
<artus> sudo tar cvpzf ~/backup.tgz
<artus> sudo tar cvpzf ~/backup.tgz и ексклюдь его из хомяка
<artus> хотя хомяк тоже можн овыкинуть нафигю его и отдельно мона сбекапить :) --exclude=/home добавь и в него бекапь
<shamahn> хмяк) поздняк. шуршит. гляну позже, а пока пошел на флеху клонзиллу раскатывать :)
<shamahn> нифига
<shamahn> млин. подключать монитор к серверу... не, надо спать :)
<artus> хыыы ))
<shamahn> спасибо, ребят :) всем доброй ночи. Думаю, будем дружить еще долго.. :D
<artus> угу, удачи )
#ubuntu-ru 2018-06-11
<aleksei`> утра всем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть знатоки ядра ? https://i.imgur.com/uMp4yuH.jpg
<earthundead> Кто нибудь на практике имел дело с драйверами для графики интел или новыми для АМД ? Хотелось бы знать правда ли там всё так хорошо как говорят.
<Sergey_IT> на моих компах эти драйверы нормально работают
<earthundead> Ну рад слышать. Какой нормальнее на твой взгляд ?
<Sergey_IT> что значит нормальнее?
<earthundead> У тебя обе видеокарты есть или только интел ? Нормальнее в смысле лучше. Там где меньше проблем.
<Sergey_IT> проблем нет для меня
<earthundead> Так карта то какая ? интел или новая радеон ?
<earthundead> А у меня были проблемы , поэтому и спрашиваю
<Sergey_IT>  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<Sergey_IT> на этом компе
<earthundead> Ок Спасибо
<Sergey_IT> есть интел gma3150, радеон 9600, х1300
<Sergey_IT> еще какой-то интел
<earthundead> Щас гуглю
<Sergey_IT> но они все старенькие - 10+ лет
<earthundead> Неподойдёт. Новость была - радеон обновила свой драйвер принципиально. Работает только с новыми картами. Я поэтому и спрашивал успел уже кто-то купить и поставить или нет.
<earthundead> Мне как раз с радеоном проблемы надоели. И с нвидией тоже.
<Sergey_IT> кстати, в вопросе про новые карты ни слова
<earthundead> " новыми для АМД "
<earthundead> Новые драйвера - только с новыми картами у них
<Sergey_IT> читаетс - новыми (драйверами) для АМД
<earthundead> Да да но есть технический нюанс
<Sergey_IT> и вопрос странный - есть проблемы.... проблемы у всех есть ))
<earthundead> Так что я принципиально верно написал, просто коротко
<Sergey_IT> "в правильно поставленном вопросе - половина ответа"
<earthundead> Я не спорю
<earthundead> Вот мне именно интересно насколько проблемы большие там где я сам их оценить не могу ? А если кто то давно на интеле, то он может. У интел драйверов то откуда кстати проблемы ? Они же на 100 % свободные.
<Sergey_IT> так гугли  (на ангийском) тип видео, драйвер, ОС....
<earthundead>  Ну пишут что всё Ок. Придётся наверное верить.
#ubuntu-ru 2018-06-12
<_MnxCool_> Привет всем)
<_MnxCool_> gh
<MnxCool> Приает
<aleksei`> утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вопрос общего характера. трансляции кто нибудь устраивал?
<piyavking> в соцсетях - как два пальца это обустроить же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> конкретный кейс. OBS запись настроена на вещание мультикаст udp://239.0.0.1:port вроде работает, но картинка с артефактами
<JohnDoe_71Rus> за объектами след из "кусочков"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> понимаю что мультикаст и udp пакеты без подтверждения передачи. но может есть вариант повысить качество
#ubuntu-ru 2018-06-13
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Iksman> Здравия! :)
<alex12345> Здравствуйте, а возможно запускать одновременно приложения из разных префиксов вайна?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-06-14
<aleksei`> утра всем
<ArtemZ> привет
<Baronos> Ух ты как давно тут не был. Появляется хоть народ, просит помощи?)) Привет andrex
<SergeyIT> футбол тут показывать не будут
<andrex> Baronos: а когда как)
<andrex> а так нас уже не относят к сообществу офицальному)
<andrex> Baronos: а ты куда провадал?
<SergeyIT> да вроде еще не выпиливали из сообщества
<andrex> мониторить перестали
<andrex> ну и вобще со слов индусов им щас на нас пофиг)
<SergeyIT> а нам на них )
<andrex> Baronos: че много плюшек гному подарил?
#ubuntu-ru 2019-06-10
<Serafim> Добрый вечер
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем привет
<Sasha_LV> Добрый Вечер
<Sasha_LV> Есть вопрос если установить19.04 можно ли будет обновить до 19.10?
<archergodson> можно
#ubuntu-ru 2019-06-11
<Serafim> Добрый вечер
#ubuntu-ru 2019-06-12
<anderx> хы. пришел ушел)
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем привет
<qwertrtuttu> Кроме pulseaudio-equalizer есть ещё какой нибудь вариант эквалайзера для ubuntu-mate 19.10, для всей системы. Я установил pulseaudio-equalizer через synaptic значка не появилось. Запустил /bin/qpaeq получил сообщение: There was an error connecting to pulseaudio, please make sure you have the pulseaudio dbus module loaded,
<qwertrtuttu> exiting... Задал вопрос на канале основном и u-mate не ответили по этому поводу.
<qwertrtuttu> Будет в 19.10 ядро 5.1...? Не удобно в каждом обновлении отключать загрузку файлов ядра и само ядро 5.0.0...?
<qwertrtuttu> я использую kernel 5.1...
<Sasha_LV1> Добрый Вечер можно ли будет обновить 19,04 до 19,10 или потребуется чистая установка?
<Sergey_IT> можно, хоть сейчас
<Sasha_LV1> так 19,10 выйдет 17 октября 2019
<Sergey_IT> поменять в файле /ets/apt/sources.lst имя дистрибутива, потом sudo apt update &&sudo apt upgrade
<Sasha_LV1> а просто как обновление не придет?
<Sergey_IT> я только не знаю репы есть для 19.10... вроде должны быть
<Sasha_LV1> на 19,04
<Sergey_IT> так тестирование интереснее с нуля проводить - так веселее
<Sergey_IT> и зачем это надо, что-то не работает в 18.04?
<Sasha_LV1> пока что линукса нет
<Sasha_LV1> вот думаю установить
<qwertrtuttu> не так, не всегда большое обновление проходит без проблем. Я обновляю на новые версии ради ядра
<qwertrtuttu> точнее устанавливаю на виртуальную машину с нуля
<Sergey_IT> так ставь 18.04 - она lts с поддержкой 5 лет.
<Sergey_IT> и чем ядро не устраивает?
<Sergey_IT> тем более на виртуалке
<qwertrtuttu> надежда что от нехватки памяти перестанет зависать Linux 5 год жду.
<qwertrtuttu> и для btrfs
<qwertrtuttu> надежда что от нехватки памяти перестанет зависать Linux, 5 год жду
<qwertrtuttu> линуксом пользуюсь с 15 версии
<Sergey_IT> 12 лет с линуксом - от нехватки памяти ни разу не зависало
<Sasha_LV1>  не разу не зависал?
<qwertrtuttu> не тверю,  нас таких как я много. Что не то делаете.
<qwertrtuttu> не так расходуете память как мы
<qwertrtuttu> вэтом скорее всего дело
<Sergey_IT> в виртуалке никогда не ставил
<qwertrtuttu> одинаково зависает и в реальном пк и в в виртуальной машине
<Sergey_IT> так добавьте памяти
<qwertrtuttu> с деньгами туго
<Sergey_IT> умерьте расход памяти.... с другой стороны - виртуалка - это явно сокращение памяти
<qwertrtuttu> перенос файла подкачки на ssd не помогает
<qwertrtuttu> раздела
<Sergey_IT> сколько памяти и какая система?
<Sasha_LV1> так эта ошибка задокументирована
<qwertrtuttu> не важно сколько это вопрос толдько во времени больше памяти дольше заполнять
<qwertrtuttu> до зависания
<Sergey_IT> чем заполняешь?
<Sergey_IT> и почему не освобождаешь?
<qwertrtuttu> виснит так: вся память + 5 -20% в разделе подкачки занято. Это как освобождать?
<Sergey_IT> и виснет вероятнее всего не из-за ядра а из-за прог.
<qwertrtuttu> философствовать можно долго - толку мало. Вопрос не решен. Пока увеличь памят ещё больше это единственный действенный совет
<Sergey_IT> так разговор ни о чем... где обсуждал, дай ссылку
<qwertrtuttu> совет который работает
<qwertrtuttu> увеличь память  чтобвы не заполнять её всю
<qwertrtuttu> не где читал в потверждение своих сло сам вусебя вижу по 5 раз на дню. Ссылки не сохранял одну возможно найду
<qwertrtuttu> слов
<qwertrtuttu> Ссылки не сохранял, одну возможно найду
<Sergey_IT> так чем память забиваешь, сколько ее, какая ОС - или гадать
<Sergey_IT> как мне повторить?
<qwertrtuttu> 4гб реальные. 2560 для виртуалки  и так и так зависает. 4 гб раздел подкачки. Не когда раздел подкачки при зависании не заполнялся больше примерно ~30%. Браузер Vivaldi и  Firefox
<sarnold> Sasha_LV1: do-release-upgrade is better than changing the release name in /etc/apt/sources.list
<qwertrtuttu> btrfs
<qwertrtuttu> хитро зависает:  памяти нет свободной,  подкачка свободна на 70-90% - зависает и интенсивно начинает во время зависания читать с диска почти при нулевой записи на диск занят на 100%
<qwertrtuttu> хитро зависает:  памяти нет свободной,  подкачка свободна на 70-90% - зависает и интенсивно начинает во время зависания читать с диска почти при нулевой записи на диск, диск занят на 100%
<sarnold> vmstat 1  ... look for 'si' and 'so' columns. if those aren't zero, you need more RAM
<qwertrtuttu> чтение на 100%, запись и по процентам и по мегабайтам почти ноль
<qwertrtuttu> say this developers for Windows,  with Windows this no problem. But i know Windows not Linux.
<Sergey_IT> зачем тебе btrfs?
<Sergey_IT> (23:03:32) Ubb: так чем память забиваешь, сколько ее, какая ОС - или гадать
<qwertrtuttu> только btrfs во время такого зависания и выключения по питанию сохраняет целые файлы. Проверял на ext4, xfs, jfs не каждый раз портят файлы, но случается. btrfs  самая стойкая
<qwertrtuttu> откатывать через btrfs не умею. Но умею проверять контрольные суммы
<Sergey_IT> с ext2/4 проблем не было.... ups спасает по питанию
<Sergey_IT> для 64бита ОС 4Гб - это минимум
<Sergey_IT> при средних нагрузках.... что там у тебя - это одному богу известно
<Sasha_LV1> qwertrtuttu: http://lurkmore.to/12309
<qwertrtuttu> а я о себе, а не о вас, а можно ещё и запастись  генератором работающем на сосоряке. Когда компьютер зависает тут только два варианта кнопка ресест или кнопка на сетевом фильтре. Предпочитаю кнопку на филтре или вилку из разетки. С перерывом
<qwertrtuttu> на включение не меньше 30% секунд.
<qwertrtuttu> 30 секунд
<qwertrtuttu> и тут не важно ресест виртуальной машине делать или реальной
<Sergey_IT> qwertrtuttu, купи 64 Гб памяти и парься
<qwertrtuttu> и в вертуальной машине ресест это тоже риск для файлов
<Sasha_LV1> какие преимущества у линукс помимо зависаний в сравнении с виндовс?
<qwertrtuttu> купи это уже на разгово а ближе к анекдоту. Как же я сам не додумался собрать себе небольшой сервер с 256 ГБ
<qwertrtuttu> разговор
<Sasha_LV1> вот у нового мак про до 2ТБ думаю линуксу должно хватить
<Sergey_IT> qwertrtuttu, так чем ты забиваешь память и что за файлы теряются?
<Sasha_LV1> думаю основной это браузер
<Sergey_IT> телепат?
<qwertrtuttu> твой совет это насмешка. пенсий выше 14 тысяч рублей не бывает в России. Средняя 8 тысяч. В Москве 20 тысяч. Инвалиды тоже капейки получают выше 20 не бывает
<qwertrtuttu> надсмешка
<Sasha_LV1> я думаю это у процентов 95% домохозяек которыми являются обычное пользователи
<qwertrtuttu> есть регионы где зарплаты 10- 15 тысяч рублей
<qwertrtuttu> ты бы и рад побольше а нет выше зарплат это я не о себе
<Sergey_IT> я пенсионер, у меня 15 тыс.
<qwertrtuttu> и у вас 64 ГБ
<Sergey_IT> но ты же в Москве
<qwertrtuttu> ?
<Sergey_IT> на домашней 64 Гб
<qwertrtuttu>  А где я писал что я в Москве живу? Дети помогли ? добавили денег?
<qwertrtuttu> ip это не показатель.
<qwertrtuttu> у меня провайдер почтивесь трафик гоняет через москву
<qwertrtuttu> купить я могу 64гб,напрячься и купить, но не хочу напрягаться через надрыв. 64гб это не  воздух, не еда, не вода, обойдусь
<Sergey_IT> так чем же ты на компе занимаешься.... или это секрет
<Sergey_IT> вот мне хватает и 4 Гб...
<Sasha_LV1> сейчас начальные игровые эвм с 8гб идут а 16 вполне достаточно для современных игрушек
<Sergey_IT> он про игрушки не говорил
<sarnold> qwertrtuttu: you can tune linux's swap vs caching with sysctl vm.swappiness -- see https://access.redhat.com/solutions/103833
<qwertrtuttu> всё просто. Используй браузер так: открывай сайты пока память не закончится дальше начнёт заполнятся раздел подкачки и на заполнении раздела подкачки на ~ 10 -30% получишь зависание. А дальше сами решайте ресест или розетка.
<Sergey_IT> и зачем столько сайтов открывать? Смысл?
<Sergey_IT> ты же в жигули не погрузишь 2 т. груза
<Sasha_LV1> виндовс тогда получается самосвал а линукс спорткар
<qwertrtuttu> сочувствую тому угкого 64 Гб заполнять придётся долго. Но можно с эмитировать на виртуальной машине уменьшив память
<Sergey_IT> как только начинает свопить - выгружай лишнее - своп для защиты, а не для работы
<qwertrtuttu> выгружай тоесть закрывай вкладки или браузер ?
<Sergey_IT> да
<Sergey_IT> тем более современные страницы жрут немеряно - совсем вебщики обнаглели
<qwertrtuttu> это не вариант так не удобно приходится сразу по много открывать 15 и 30 и выше
<qwertrtuttu> в среднем 20
<Sergey_IT> у меня в среднем 5 - ЧЯДНТ?
<qwertrtuttu> комуто интернет для дела а каму для ерунды
<qwertrtuttu> 5 для ерунды много для дела
<Sergey_IT> вот сейчас открыл rbc.ru - сразу съело 200Мб
<qwertrtuttu> знаю
<Sergey_IT> для какого? Ты все секретишь?
<qwertrtuttu> своп для защиты, а не для работы защита от чего?
<qwertrtuttu> я привык к файлу подкачки как файл подкачки работает в Windows
<Sergey_IT> вот в виндоуз работал с 1992 г. по 2007, но никогда не использовал физическую память компа полностью - ЧЯДНТ?
<qwertrtuttu> живи и радуйся и не завидуй что у других память расходуется полностью и больше чем есть
<qwertrtuttu> только радость должна быть здоровой
<Sergey_IT> причем здесь радость? Надо все-таки выбирать адекватный инструмент для задач или наоборот... а не мучатся над нерешаемыми задачами
<qwertrtuttu> пустой разговор для меня о  нехватки памяти чтобы компьютер не завис. Я сегодня не просил и не спрашивал что мне с таким зависанием делать.
<Sergey_IT> это точно пустой разговор.... но поговорить то надо ))
<Sergey_IT> скучно (
#ubuntu-ru 2019-06-13
<SergeyIT> утра
<andrex> уже скоро ужен
<andrex> и
<SergeyIT> "ы" - же
<andrex> жышы
<andrex> да
<SergeyIT> пора правила менять - как слышышь так и пышышь
<andrex> ну некторые так и делают))
<SergeyIT> так и прыгромисты так же проги пишут (
<Sasha_LV1> а LTS версии можно обновить до следующий LTS?
<andrex> да
<andrex> если только долго поддерживаемые релизы стоит в настройках
<andrex> а атк будет по одному обновлять
<SergeyIT> Sasha_LV1, это может быть с проблемами - как, например 16 - 18, переход с юнити на гном... Я всегда переставляю...
<andrex> гном и бнити остабются надо тока выбрать
<andrex> а вобще да лучше переставить там дофига изменений
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем привет
<groudon_> привет
 * mintDja на боковую. Всем добра!
#ubuntu-ru 2019-06-14
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем привет
#ubuntu-ru 2019-06-15
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем привет
<Sergey_IT> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2019-06-16
<Sasha_LV> Добрый Вечер
<Sasha_LV> какое на данной момент лучшее решение для Nvidia Optimus в Linux?
<Sergey_IT> одна видеокарта
#ubuntu-ru 2020-06-09
<mouse_> привет ребят
<ivanvtimofeev> привет
<mouse_> можно задать вопрос?
<ivanvtimofeev> конечно
<mouse_> А какие есть гипервизоры для Linux, которые имеют веб интерфейс и еще не закрылись?
<mouse_> Я просто поизвращался и поставил на свой комп Ubuntu Server 20.04, поставил icewm, и решил поставить гипервизор для удобных виртуалок с друзяками)
<ivanvtimofeev> вроде как гипервизор это софт для виртуализации - KVM например, Xen - у них есть программный интерфейс типа libvirt - про гипервихор с вебинтерфесом я не знаю
<mouse_> окей) спасибо.
<mouse_> и еще 1 вопрос, насчёт Windows и Linux, щяс напишу отдельным сообщением
<ivanvtimofeev> есть virsh - это CLI к либвирт
<mouse_> А если я подниму DHCP Сервер на Windows, подключу всё к свичу, потом подключу например 5 серверов к этому свичу, то интернет будет на серверах или Windows DHCP отличается от того, с которым Linux работает?
<ivanvtimofeev> ну почему нет? Только если у тебя настроен твой свитч как NAT из интернета не будет видно серверов
<ivanvtimofeev> а они должны иметь доступ в интернет при этом
<mouse_> просто мне один человек прям орал что линукс не подтянет инет с Windows DHCP из за того что Linux другие конфигурации юзает и тип они если и будут пахать то в пол силы
<ivanvtimofeev> DHCP это стандартный сетевой протокол который раздает IP адреса - он не отличается никак в Linux и Windows
<mouse_> круть! Значит я смогу не присобачивая еще 1 канал связи к моему дому, открыть свой дата центр! ^_^ Спасибо)
<ivanvtimofeev> велком
<mouse_> Буду делать сервера на основе Ubuntu Server или centOS) Когда откроюсь(если это будет) то я буду целый год давать скидки 50%(ну тип в честь открытия), все же мой первый дата центр будет как и хостинг в том числе
<mouse_> и при этом мне 14 лет, о чём я думаю ?)))
<ivanvtimofeev> Отличный план! Вот тебе тул что бы ты мог сделать свое облако - почитай: https://docs.openstack.org/install-guide/overview.html
<mouse_> спасибо)
<ivanvtimofeev> Еще почитай книжку - в интернете есть pdf "Олифер. Компьютерные сети"
<ivanvtimofeev> не за что
<mouse_> Уже прочитал, прекрасная книга.
<ivanvtimofeev> ну пол дела значит сделано раз прочитал :)
<mouse_> хотя я с одного смущаюсь, 14 лет, я открываю дата центр, а некоторые люди в 30-40 лет не могут его открыть, где логика?)))
<mouse_> И опыт у меня уже есть, но он не совсем интересный, виртуальное облако, сдавал друзьям VPS/VDS в виде виртуалок, и уже знаю как сконфигурировать роутер, открыть порты, настроить статический IP и настроить NO IP что б не платить провайдеру за стат айпи в районе
<mouse_> 15$ в месяц
<mouse_> Но я считаю что любой опыт может быть полезен) даже тот, который виртуальный.
<mouse_> ребят, у меня httpd какого то фига на компе, хотя я его 1. Не ставил 2. У меня на localhost nextcloud который нельзя удалить! как с этим бороться?
<mouse_> и если я его прибиваю то он перезапускается
<mouse_> вроде удаляется через snap
<mouse_> фух, удалился.
<groudon_> думаю что на #rulinux знаеть
<groudon_> :P
<ivanvtimofeev> systemctl disable apache2; systemctl stop apache2
<ivanvtimofeev> под рутом или с sudo
<mouse_> уже удалил через snap, оказывается блин что оно в виртуалке через шлюз тусовалось.
<andrex> mouse_, proxmox
<ivanvtimofeev> join #openstack-meeting-4
#ubuntu-ru 2020-06-10
<mouse_> Доброе утро
#ubuntu-ru 2020-06-11
<babcka87> Добрый день
<pauz> джентльмены, а амд видеодрайвера от 18.04.2 никак не натянуть на 20.04?
<SKonst> pauz, зачем?
<pauz> та вот как-то так получилось, что установил 20.04 мате, а на сайте амд под R7 260х только архивные драйвера под 18.04.2
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "натянуть драйвера"? в 18.04.4 ядро 5.3. в 20.04  5.4. велика разница?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> открытые дрова не нравятся?
<pauz> да вроде ещё не настал тот день, когда открытый драйвер вплотную приблизился к производительности проприетарного
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну тогда "не настал еще тот день что бы linux видеодрайвер приблизился к производительности windows видеодрайвера". или качай 10-ку
<pauz> я просто помню в далёком прошлом уже занимался подобной формой извращения, ещё во времена 12й убунты, там тоже когда с 3го на 4ю версию ядра перешли, можно было задаунгрейдить исксы и установить
<pauz> закрытый драйвер....ну это старая история, думаю не стоит на ней заострять внимание
<pauz> ну понятно, вот так бывает спросишь и уже сам не рад, что спросил давайте закроем этот вопрос, спасибо за внимание
<tttttccccc74> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/p8V7dDB2YR/ Такое видно редкость, чтбы стерио дуплекс пропал. Искал.
<tttttccccc74> А стерио дуплек это у всек звуковых карт присутствует. У меня основня Win. Я плохо помню был дуплекс или нет. В виртуальной машине в госте там да стерио дуплекс для старой звуковой карты на хосте
<tttttccccc74> Win? VMw. У всех стерио дуплекс присутсвует в  Pulse? У кого звуковая карта с входом для микрофона.
<tttttccccc74> В виртуальной машине в госте там да стерио дуплекс для старой звуковой карты на хосте Win. VMw Не вопрос констотация. Знак перепутал.
<Sergey_IT> что такое "стерио"?
<tttttccccc74> Шутиш? https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BE%D1%84%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F
<tttttccccc74> я неправильно написал стерео но это же вроде очевидно.
<tttttccccc74> я речь виду о анологовый стерео дуплекс
<tttttccccc74> А что такое моно?
<tttttccccc74> монозвук, стереозвук. моно один канал стерео два
<Sergey_IT> анологовый, шутиш - таких слов не существует
<tttttccccc74> издержки грамотности и неудобства печатать. Мо о чём о правильном написании слов или отом, что я написал выше?
<tttttccccc74> мы
<tttttccccc74> Ты реально думал, что это может быть "анологовый" о налогах?
<tttttccccc74> Лучше не пеши ради писать, а напиши какая у тебя звуковая карта и в пулсе есть вариант вывода звука со словом дуплекс
<tttttccccc74> https://yandex.ru/images/search?from=tabbar&text=linux%20pulse%20analog%20stereo%20duplex&p=3&pos=144&rpt=simage&img_url=https%3A%2F%2Fi.stack.imgur.com%2FcZV9s.png
<tttttccccc74> не в выходе, а в разделе mixer pulse оборудование
<Sergey_IT> встроенная - 00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH cAVS (rev 10)
<tttttccccc74> в mixer pulse tcnm дуплекс?
<tttttccccc74> есть
<tttttccccc74> или только alsa используете?
<Sergey_IT> по-умолчанию все - звук меня не интересует
<tttttccccc74> Это не ответ это не пойми что. Желание пояснит есть?
<tttttccccc74> иди туда не зная куда, сделай то незная что. Выглядит примерно так.
<tttttccccc74> остальные спят? Я живу по МСК  а это уже ближе к часцу ночи
<Sergey_IT> я тоже
<tttttccccc74> может ты бот? как-то страно отвечаешь или пьяный, туго соображаешь?
<Sergey_IT> так ты спроси конкретно где-нибудь на форуме
<Sergey_IT> меня звук не интересует.
<tttttccccc74> я часа два искал в поиске. Регистрироватся не хочу. Мне не попадалось упоминания о дуплексе. Кабы много проблем со звуком, но о дуплексе не видел.
<tttttccccc74> Тоесть pulse mixer нет удалён? Или  нехочешь не можешь зайти в pulse mixer и посмотреть есть ли там надписи со словом дуплекс?
<Sergey_IT> не хочу разбираться, лень
<Sergey_IT> даже не знаю, где искать pulse mixer
<tttttccccc74> Математик? Отвечаешь на вопросы по коду а о pulse mixer как открыть и посмотреть внём настройки не знаешь? Я сюда не общатся зашол.
<tttttccccc74> Еслибы не английский я бы на Ubuntu написалбы.
<tttttccccc74> #ubuntu
<tttttccccc74> через машиный перевод могут не понять
<tttttccccc74> тоесть уравнения знаешь, а 2x2=4 не знаешь? Бывает но страно.
<Sergey_IT> комп для меня инструмент - считает быстро
<Sergey_IT> pulse mixer - это что за программа и в какой ОС?
<Sergey_IT> в линукс есть pulsemixer - но у тебя пробел, а как известно в компах 1 бит имеет значение
<tttttccccc74> ты опять шутишь? А еслибы я написал так pulsemixe тоже не понял? Короче я завязываю с пустой болтовнёй для себя.
